# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  software di contabilità del commercialista telematico

## conslavoro

qualcuno mi pu&#242; dire se sta usando il software di contabilit&#224; del commercialista telematico..? (per avere dei consigli) 
ho provato ad inviare una mail di informazioni.. ma ancora non ho avuto risposta.. 
grazie mille

----------


## danilo sciuto

> si a quello..

  Telefona a 0541.780083  (opzione 3 - il C.T.). 
ciao

----------


## Patty76

Ciao...confermo che il software è molto valido...è alla portata di chi è agli inizi e di conseguenza sulle spese... 
Io lo uso da un anno. Gestisce solo la contabilità non anche i dichiarativi, ma il programmatore ha fatto in modo che i file prodotti per i dichiarivi siano compatibili con i programmi dell'ade (almeno nella mia versione che è quella full). 
L'assistenza telefonica c'è, ma è a pagamento. Il bello di questo tipo di gestione è che non sei costretto ad acquistare anche l'assistenza telefonica come succede con tutti gli altri software. Puoi anche scegliere di acquistarla solo per alcuni  mesi. Cmq il software è molto intuitivo. 
Se hai bisogno di maggiori informazioni prima di acquistare il software puoi anche mandare una mail direttamente al programmatore, che è sempre molto disponibile.

----------


## conslavoro

Grazie mille.., ho acquistato il programma ..
Una domandina subito.. 
Per il salvataggio degli archivi come devo fare... ? 
Grazie mille

----------


## luigino

> Grazie mille.., ho acquistato il programma ..
> Una domandina subito.. 
> Per il salvataggio degli archivi come devo fare... ? 
> Grazie mille

  E' SEMPLICISSIMO!!! Basta fare un COPIA / INCOLLA.
Devi copiare il contenuto della cartella: C:\Coge07\basedati.

----------


## conslavoro

> e' semplicissimo!!! Basta fare un copia / incolla.
> Devi copiare il contenuto della cartella: C:\coge07\basedati.

  thanks!!!......

----------


## angelo65

Sto iniziando ad utilizzare questo software e lo trovo davvero ben fatto.
Proprio un'ottima scelta!!! Colgo l'occasione per ringraziare lo staff di questo sito. 
Se qualcuno mi può rispondere, vorrei un chiarimento: è possibile effettuare l'analisi di bilancio per indici?

----------


## luigino

> Sto iniziando ad utilizzare questo software e lo trovo davvero ben fatto.
> Proprio un'ottima scelta!!! Colgo l'occasione per ringraziare lo staff di questo sito. 
> Se qualcuno mi può rispondere, vorrei un chiarimento: è possibile effettuare l'analisi di bilancio per indici?

  
Sottoscrivo... un software veramente ottimo. 
Per rispondere alla tua domanda.. devi selezionare la procedura per la stampa del bilancio CEE.
Oltre che procedere con la stampa, vi è un opzione che ti consente di esportarlo in Excel, con tanto di nota integrativa e di analisi per indici.

----------


## sabrinallt

Ciao Patty,   
quando dici ... Gestisce solo la contabilità non anche i dichiarativi, ma il programmatore ha fatto in modo che i file prodotti per i dichiarivi siano compatibili con i programmi dell'ade (almeno nella mia versione che è quella full)....puoi spiegarti meglio? come procedi poi per le dichiarazioni? sto pensando di acquistare anche io il software ma vorrei qualche info in +.
grazie e ciao

----------


## Patty76

> Ciao Patty,   
> quando dici ... Gestisce solo la contabilità non anche i dichiarativi, ma il programmatore ha fatto in modo che i file prodotti per i dichiarivi siano compatibili con i programmi dell'ade (almeno nella mia versione che è quella full)....puoi spiegarti meglio? come procedi poi per le dichiarazioni? sto pensando di acquistare anche io il software ma vorrei qualche info in +.
> grazie e ciao

  Ciao, l'ho letto nelle note di aggiornamento. Non ho ancora fatto le dichiarazioni per la contabilità gestita con questo software (lo farò a giugno). Praticamente da quello che ho capito io il programma predispone un file che viene letto dai dichiaritivi dell'ade. Cmq per maggiori informazioni puoi scrivere direttamente al programmatore, è gentile e risponde sempre.  :Smile:

----------


## LucZan

Scusate cosa costa l'aggiornamento per gli anni successivi al primo (compreso nell'acquisto iniziale)?

----------


## luigino

> Ciao, l'ho letto nelle note di aggiornamento. Non ho ancora fatto le dichiarazioni per la contabilità gestita con questo software (lo farò a giugno). Praticamente da quello che ho capito io il programma predispone un file che viene letto dai dichiaritivi dell'ade. Cmq per maggiori informazioni puoi scrivere direttamente al programmatore, è gentile e risponde sempre.

  Ho appena fatto delle prove con UNICO 2008 (visto che, ancora, per UNICO 2009 è decisamente presto) ed è filato tutto liscio.
Per una ditta individuale in semplificata, ho esportato in UNICO PF 2008: dichiarazione IVA, quadro RG, quadro IRAP, e quadro RR.

----------


## conslavoro

> Scusate cosa costa l'aggiornamento per gli anni successivi al primo (compreso nell'acquisto iniziale)?

  130 + iva.... poi basta... gli anni successivi niente...

----------


## angelo65

> 130 + iva.... poi basta... gli anni successivi niente...

  Ma sei che l'abbonamento agli aggiornamenti non sia solo per il primo anno?
Nella presentazione del programma non è specificato.

----------


## Patty76

> 130 + iva.... poi basta... *gli anni successivi niente*...

  Mmmmh....sicuro?  :Confused:

----------


## lucam78

Scusate anche a me interessa parecchio questo programma dal momento che a breve inizierò a gestire qualche contabilità nel mio piccolo studio. E' possibile averne una versione di prova?

----------


## Patty76

> Scusate anche a me interessa parecchio questo programma dal momento che a breve inizier&#242; a gestire qualche contabilit&#224; nel mio piccolo studio. E' possibile averne una versione di prova?

  Se vai proprio nel sito del programma, puoi scaricare la demo prova. Ovviamente poi ti conviene acquistarlo da qui...visto che hai lo sconto... :Wink:   Software contabilit&#224; BLUSTRING: la soluzione professionale per l'azienda ed il commercialista

----------


## lucam78

Ma si tratta di blustring? il nome mi aveva tratto in inganno!
Grazie mille! :Smile: 
Allora confermo anche io, ho provato la versione demo ed è veramente ben fatto! Sul sito ho però visto 3 prezzi diversi, quello acquistabile dal sito del CT che versione è?

----------


## luigino

> Ma si tratta di blustring? il nome mi aveva tratto in inganno!
> Grazie mille!
> Allora confermo anche io, ho provato la versione demo ed è veramente ben fatto! Sul sito ho però visto 3 prezzi diversi, quello acquistabile dal sito del CT che versione è?

  Se ho capito bene, dovrebbe equivalere alla versione Professional, ma non so se venga aggiornato con la stessa frequenza.
Oggi, comunque, ho ricevuto un aggiornamento molto interessante, che comprendeva anche l'installazione del modulo per la gestione della fatturazione.

----------


## Patty76

> Ma si tratta di blustring? il nome mi aveva tratto in inganno!
> Grazie mille!
> Allora confermo anche io, ho provato la versione demo ed &#232; veramente ben fatto! Sul sito ho per&#242; visto 3 prezzi diversi, quello acquistabile dal sito del CT che versione &#232;?

  E' una versione fatta apposta per il C.t.  :Smile:  
Nella scheda esplicativa c'&#232; scritto...."in collaborazione con blustring software"....  :Wink:

----------


## conslavoro

> Mmmmh....sicuro?

  io quando ho chiamato il numero del commercialista telematico per chiedere informazioni.. mi hanno detto così..???!|!!!!?????... va bene che la gente fa di tutto per farti acquistare... però.. comunque non importa.. ormai l'ho acquistato..

----------


## luigino

> E' una versione fatta apposta per il C.t.  
> Nella scheda esplicativa c'è scritto...."in collaborazione con blustring software"....

  Grazie.
Perfetto, tutto chiaro!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## lucam78

Ho capito, ora è chiaro! :Wink: 
Pensavo si trattasse della versione base che non prevede aggiornamenti ed invece ci sono eccome, molto interessante, grazie a tutti per le delucidazioni.

----------


## prettymustard

Ho appena installato il Software Commercialista Telematico e dopo aver inserito i miei fornitori nell'anagrafica sto iniziando a inserire le fatture fornitori e mi sono trovata nella situazione seguente: 
FATTURA UTENZE TELECOM riferita a dicembre 2008/gennaio 2009...
come le contabilizzo ? 
gentilmente qualcuno può spiegarmi passo passo, le righe 1 e le righe 2 passo passo con il conto di competenza per poter far quadrare tutto? 
grazie per la pronta risposta!!

----------


## luigino

> Ho appena installato il Software Commercialista Telematico e dopo aver inserito i miei fornitori nell'anagrafica sto iniziando a inserire le fatture fornitori e mi sono trovata nella situazione seguente:
> FATTURA UTENZE TELECOM riferita a dicembre 2008/gennaio 2009...
> come le contabilizzo

  Nel sito del produttore, è disponibile un video corso: Software contabilità per la gestione di tutti i regimi contabili: ordinarie, semplificate; aziende e professionisti 
Prova a vedere la lezione 6.05 la registrazione di costi a cavallo tra esercizi

----------


## elenaragg

Dovendo gestire la contabilità di un'impresa edile, vorrei sapere se il programma è in grado di gestire la contabilità per centri di costo.
Grazie in anticipo.

----------


## roby

> io quando ho chiamato il numero del commercialista telematico per chiedere informazioni.. mi hanno detto così..???!|!!!!?????... va bene che la gente fa di tutto per farti acquistare... però.. comunque non importa.. ormai l'ho acquistato..

  Chiedo scusa.... :Smile: 
Visto che chi risponde lo fa dal mio ufficio volevo capire meglio cosa potrebbe significare la frase: _mi hanno detto così..???!|!!!!?????..._
Nel senso che non vorremmo passare per _"gente (che) fa di tutto per farti acquistare..."_...
Non è così....   :Smile: 
Ma chi ha risposto?
***
Inoltre: _"però.. comunque non importa.. ormai l'ho acquistato.."_... non mi piace molto... non vorremmo avere un utente non contento... Possiamo fare qualcosa per aiutarti, per migliorare il software???

----------


## angelo65

> Dovendo gestire la contabilità di un'impresa edile, vorrei sapere se il programma è in grado di gestire la contabilità per centri di costo.
> Grazie in anticipo.

  Si, tranquillamente...

----------


## burrodicacao

> Chiedo scusa....
> Visto che chi risponde lo fa dal mio ufficio volevo capire meglio cosa potrebbe significare la frase: _mi hanno detto cos&#236;..???!|!!!!?????..._ *Nel senso che non vorremmo passare per "gente (che) fa di tutto per farti acquistare..."...*
> Non &#232; cos&#236;....

  Buongiorno Roby. 
E' invevitabile imbattersi ogni tanto in qualcuno che non vi conosce. E chi vi conosce sa benissimo che non &#232; cos&#236;. E questo dovrebbe bastare, visto che non &#232; possibile piacere a tutti, essendo impossibile fare i miracoli. 
Sono convinto che l'utente non abbia nemmeno acquistato il software, o perlomeno che non abbia mai telefonato al Vostro ufficio. 
saluti

----------


## angelo65

Per quanto riguarda il bilancio CEE, ho letto che il programma è in grado di generare un file importabile dal software di INFOCAMERE, per la conversione del bilancio in formato XBRL.
Qualcuno mi sa dire da dove si scarica il software di INFOCAMERE?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Per quanto riguarda il bilancio CEE, ho letto che il programma è in grado di generare un file importabile dal software di INFOCAMERE, per la conversione del bilancio in formato XBRL.
> Qualcuno mi sa dire da dove si scarica il software di INFOCAMERE?

  Il pacchetto per la redazione dell'istanza in formato XBRL, sia in formato excel che in formato open office, lo trovi qui. 
Saluti

----------


## Anto186

Ciao a tutti, ho aperto da poco un C.E.D., e nella ricerca spasmodica di ottimizzazione dei costi di gestione, ho letto questo post. Visto che il prezzo di st&#242; programma &#232; molto competitivo, quali sono le grandi differenze con i programmi che costano circa 2000€.(del tipo TEAM SYSTEM) all'anno? Questo programma &#232; completo per la gestione di un piccolo studio?
Grazie per le risposte.

----------


## Anto186

..."contabile telematioco è il software di nuova generazione rivolto alle aziende"...ma è anche per commercialisti?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ..."contabile telematioco è il software di nuova generazione rivolto alle aziende"...ma è anche per commercialisti?

  
Senz'altro !

----------


## Patty76

> Questo programma è completo per la gestione di un piccolo studio?
> Grazie per le risposte.

  Non ha un programma per le dichiarazioni integrato, cioè si appoggia ai software gratuiti dell'agenzia delle entrate. Per la contabilità è abbastanza completo e migliora di giorno in giorno. 
Cmq per avere un parere il più neutro possibile, ti consiglio di scaricare la versione demo, in modo tale da testarlo personalmente. Chi meglio di te sa quali sono le tue esigenze?

----------


## Anto186

...scusate l'insistenza, ma chi lo usa questo programma? E' possibile avere lumi su pregi e difetti? Non vorrei acquistarlo per poi, magari fra 4/5 mesi, pentirmene.

----------


## conslavoro

> Buongiorno Roby. 
> E' invevitabile imbattersi ogni tanto in qualcuno che non vi conosce. E chi vi conosce sa benissimo che non è così. E questo dovrebbe bastare, visto che non è possibile piacere a tutti, essendo impossibile fare i miracoli. 
> Sono convinto che l'utente non abbia nemmeno acquistato il software, o perlomeno che non abbia mai telefonato al Vostro ufficio. 
> saluti

  l'ho acquistato..

----------


## Anto186

> l'ho acquistato..

  ...gentilmente, fammi sapere come ti trovi, e prime impressioni...grazie

----------


## conslavoro

> ...gentilmente, fammi sapere come ti trovi, e prime impressioni...grazie

  bene bene.-... però io registro solo le fatture ai fini iva... non so come è per quanto riguarda la sezione dei bilanci.. 
comunque lo consiglio a tutti...

----------


## angelo65

Io lo uso per gestire diverse contabilità ordinarie.
Lo trovo uno dei migiori in circolazione: le registrazioni sono molto rapide, è ricco di automatismi, e gestisce partitari e scadenzario.

----------


## Anto186

...per chi lo usa gi&#224; da qualche anno: come costi, aggiornamenti ed assistenza? Cosa mi dite?

----------


## roby

> ...per chi lo usa già da qualche anno: come costi, aggiornamenti ed assistenza? Cosa mi dite?

   :Smile: 
beh... io sarò anche di parte..... certo.... ma se consideri che l'acquisto del software costa 130 euro + iva e che gli abbonati al commercialista telematico hanno anche lo sconto del 15%...  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> beh... io sarò anche di parte..... certo.... ma se consideri che l'acquisto del software costa 130 euro + iva e che gli abbonati al commercialista telematico hanno anche lo sconto del 15%...

  E perchè mai?
Chi non è di parte potrebbe dire che costa tanto??
Mai come in questi casi i numeri sono OGGETTIVI !   :Smile:

----------


## I@mmerò

> E perchè mai?
> Chi non è di parte potrebbe dire che costa tanto??
> Mai come in questi casi i numeri sono OGGETTIVI !

  a meno che non si voglia utilizzare (come faccio io) il software uscito in abbinamento editoriale con l'ultimo numero di Geppo!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anto186

Per quando riguarda UNICO PF, ed UNICO SP, è possibile esportare i quadri 
fiscali nei programmi della SOGEI. ...TUTTI i quadri fiscali possono essere simulati e stampati. Come operate sui quadri fiscali non esportabili di cui sopra?

----------


## Anto186

...ma in quanti lo usano stò programma? Tre o quattro giudizi positivi in tutto, non è che mi rassicurano sull'acquisto. Dai, fatevi sentire voi che l'avete... :Big Grin:

----------


## luigino

> Per quando riguarda UNICO PF, ed UNICO SP, è possibile esportare i quadri 
> fiscali nei programmi della SOGEI. ...TUTTI i quadri fiscali possono essere simulati e stampati. Come operate sui quadri fiscali non esportabili di cui sopra?

  Tranquillo, il programma è ottimo. 
Per le società di capitali, stampo le simulazioni dei quadri e le copio nei programmi della SOGEI.

----------


## Anto186

...dai colleghi, arriviamo a 10 pareri positivi, cos&#236; ci far&#242; un serio pensierino... :Big Grin: ...inoltre, chi se l'&#232; cavata senza aderire anche al contratto di assistenza?...su, fatevi sentire... :Smile:

----------


## Anto186

...ammazza, 1.330 contatti e solo 3/4 pareri. Ma è un software d'elite? :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

Certo che pure te non aiuti eh!!!!!!!!!! :Smile:  
Il programma è semplice da utilizzare e molto intuitivo, io  mi trovo molto bene. Non c'è particolare bisogno dell'assistenza, puoi cavartela anche senza. Poi sul sito dello sviluppatore del software ci sono anche dei video che ti insegnano ad utilizzare il software. 
Poi ti ho già detto nell'altro post, perchè non scarichi la versione prova e giudichi da te?  :Wink:

----------


## Anto186

> Certo che pure te non aiuti eh!!!!!!!!!! 
> Il programma è semplice da utilizzare e molto intuitivo, io  mi trovo molto bene. Non c'è particolare bisogno dell'assistenza, puoi cavartela anche senza. Poi sul sito dello sviluppatore del software ci sono anche dei video che ti insegnano ad utilizzare il software. 
> Poi ti ho già detto nell'altro post, perchè non scarichi la versione prova e giudichi da te?

  ...povero me, chiedevo conforto ed ho ricevuto un rimprovero :Smile: ...stò iniziando ad usare la versione prova e sembra semplice...Ma posso acquistarlo da questo sito anche se non sono abbonato? Se si,come? Grazie Patty :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ...povero me, chiedevo conforto ed ho ricevuto un rimprovero...stò iniziando ad usare la versione prova e sembra semplice...Ma posso acquistarlo da questo sito anche se non sono abbonato? Se si,come? Grazie Patty

  Il software prevede uno sconto del 15% per gli abbonati; quindi anche chi non è abbonato può acquistarlo.
Come ?
Clicca qui e-book su fisco, software fiscali rivista fiscale,circolari di informazione fiscale,videoconferenze fiscali
e poi su "procedi". 
ciao

----------


## nadia

segnaliamo per correttezza che dal prossimo primo aprile questo software subirà un aumento di prezzo... (tra l'altro il prezzo modestissimo sembra stia diventando un aspetto negativo... pare che siccome costa poco non da' fiducia...)  :Mad:

----------


## Patty76

> ...povero me, chiedevo conforto ed ho ricevuto un rimprovero...stò iniziando ad usare la versione prova e sembra semplice...Ma posso acquistarlo da questo sito anche se non sono abbonato? Se si,come? Grazie Patty

  Non era un rimprovero! 
Volevo solo dirti che visto che c'è la versione prova e bene testarlo personalmente, perchè sono del parere che i migliori giudici su come impostare il nostro lavoro, siamo proprio noi stesssi!  :Wink:  
E poi come dice giustamente Nadia, sembra che il prezzo modesto sia un difetto!!!!! Per una volta che ci forniscono un buon prodotto ad un buon prezzo, ci lamentiamo!!!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Pensa che io ho conosciuto questo programma quando era addirittura gratuito!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Cmq, ribadisco, che il programma sta crescendo di giorno in giorno, aumentando sempre più il suo livello. Prova!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> (tra l'altro il prezzo modestissimo sembra stia diventando un aspetto negativo... pare che siccome costa poco non da' fiducia...)

  Come quando tendi la mano a qualcuno in segno di aiuto, e quello ti dà una pedata .....
Non mi sorprendo.

----------


## lucam78

L'ho acquistato! veramente ben fatto, ora stò cercando di prendere confidenza un pò con tutte le funzioni ma posso già confermare che il giudizio è molto buono! :Smile:

----------


## elenaragg

> L'ho acquistato! veramente ben fatto, ora stò cercando di prendere confidenza un pò con tutte le funzioni ma posso già confermare che il giudizio è molto buono!

  Confermo  :Smile:  :Smile:  
Non pensavo, che a questo prezzo si potesse trovare un software di questo livello.
...ma, meglio non dirlo... altrimenti potrebbero essere tentati ad aumentare il prezzo  :Confused:

----------


## carla700

Ho provato la DEMO del programma, e mi è sembrato un prodotto interessante. 
Vorrei sapere se, acquistando nel mese, il canone annuale rimarrà bloccato anche per l'anno successivo.

----------


## roby

> Scusate anche a me interessa parecchio questo programma dal momento che a breve inizierò a gestire qualche contabilità nel mio piccolo studio. E' possibile averne una versione di prova?

  certamente! Clicca su questo link, il programma è ottimo! Vedrai! Software Blustring express 2008
E se prima di acquistarlo ti abboni al commercialista telematico avrai anche un ulteriore sconto del 15% sull'acquisto del software...  :Smile:

----------


## Giusi80

domanda... ma che differenza c'è tra la versione del Commercialista Telematico e quella sul sito di Blustring?
e poi... è in grado di preparare anche gli F23?
dalla demo sembra un programma interessante... ha qualche difetto particolare?!? 
Grazie...

----------


## rag. fantozzi

E' da un pò di tempo che uso questo programma e ti posso dire che è sicuramente molto ricco ed affidabile. 
Gestisce praticamente tutto, anche gli F24 (non gli F23). 
Per quel che riguarda le differenze rispetto al software Blustring, non saprei.
Forse è meglio se chiedi direttamente allo staff del CommercialistaTeleatico, o al produttore del software.
Ma, penso che le differenze, se ci sono, siano minime.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> domanda... ma che differenza c'è tra la versione del Commercialista Telematico e quella sul sito di Blustring?

   

> Per quel che riguarda le differenze rispetto al software Blustring, non saprei.
> Forse è meglio se chiedi direttamente allo staff del CommercialistaTeleatico, o al produttore del software.
> Ma, penso che le differenze, se ci sono, siano minime.

  Che io sappia, sono assolutamente identici ......   :Smile:

----------


## Giusi80

... la settimana prossima lo compro....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi piacerebbe sapere se tutti coloro che l'hanno acquistato sono consulenti, o se c'è magari qualcuno che l'ha acquistato come azienda. 
grazie

----------


## elenaragg

> Mi piacerebbe sapere se tutti coloro che l'hanno acquistato sono consulenti, o se c'è magari qualcuno che l'ha acquistato come azienda.
> grazie

  Io lo uso per gestire la contabilità di un'impresa edile.
Trovo che gestisca l'aspetto finanziario in modo ottimale.
Tra le altre cose, ho molto apprezzato l'introduzione della gestione degli ordini.

----------


## angelo65

> Mi piacerebbe sapere se tutti coloro che l'hanno acquistato sono consulenti, o se c'è magari qualcuno che l'ha acquistato come azienda.

  Io sono un consulente.
Lo consiglio vivamente a tutti coloro che devono gestire parecchie contabilità ordinarie.

----------


## luigino

> Mi piacerebbe sapere se tutti coloro che l'hanno acquistato sono consulenti, o se c'è magari qualcuno che l'ha acquistato come azienda. 
> grazie

  Consulente

----------


## Kristianas

sarei interessata anche io ad avere una demo del vs programma.di contabilità ..ho provato a collegarmi sul sito della microsoft come specificato nella brochure ma quel'è il percorso esatto? Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> certamente! Clicca su questo link, il programma è ottimo! Vedrai! Software Blustring express 2008
> E se prima di acquistarlo ti abboni al commercialista telematico avrai anche un ulteriore sconto del 15% sull'acquisto del software...

   

> sarei interessata anche io ad avere una demo del vs programma.di contabilità ..ho provato a collegarmi sul sito della microsoft come specificato nella brochure ma quel'è il percorso esatto? Grazie

  E' scritto sopra il tuo messaggio ........  :Smile:

----------


## sabrinallt

ciao a tutti, 
ritornando sull'argomento ho visitato il sito per scaricare il demo, mi chiedevo se si tratta di due moduli distinti di Gestione contabile e Adempimenti fiscali?
in tal caso procedendo al'acquisto x il modico valore mi rifornisco di entrambi o è compreso solo il modulo di contabilità?
ciao ciao

----------


## luigino

il pacchetto comprende:
- il modulo contabilità;
- la procedura per simulare i quadri della dichiarazione dei redditi;
- la procedura per esportare i quadri della dichiarazione nel programma della SOGEI;
- il modulo per la gestione della fatturazione e del magazzino.

----------


## sabrinallt

ciao a tutti, 
vorrei sapere da chi ha acquistato il software se viene fornito un libretto di istruzioni sulle possibilità operative dello stesso, visto che mi sono guardata tutto il videocorso ma le lezioni non ci sono tutte. Sto pensando di comprarlo ma vorrei vorrei evitare di rimanere a terra difronte a una difficoltà operativa.
Grazie  
p.s. sapete se è già attrezzato per le marcature temporali trimestrali? ne sono un pò turbata :EEK!:

----------


## luigino

Mah... a me il videocorso è bastato. E confesso di non essere esattamente un mago dei computers  :Frown: 
Ho trovato il programma molto intuitivo.
Poi, se hai dei dubbi, puoi sempre avvalerti del servizio di assistenza.  
Per la marcatura temporale, mi sembra un pò presto per preoccuparsi...

----------


## luigino

> p.s. sapete se è già attrezzato per le marcature temporali trimestrali? ne sono un pò turbata

  Comunque, io su questo sono "all'antica".
Preferisco stampare i registri su carta. 
Per inciso, sono stato contattato diverse volte da società che offrono consulenza in merito alla digitalizzazione dei documenti ed i preventivi non sono mai stati così economici.
Insomma, pagare 2000 euro per poter archiviare i documenti in formato digitale mi sembra esagerato...
Secondo me, è bene aspettare ancora qualche anno poiché ancora la normativa non è poi così limpida.

----------


## studiocontabileab

> Comunque, io su questo sono "all'antica".
> Preferisco stampare i registri su carta.
> Insomma, pagare 2000 euro per poter archiviare i documenti in formato digitale mi sembra esagerato...
> Secondo me, è bene aspettare ancora qualche anno poiché ancora la normativa non è poi così limpida.

  sono d'accordo

----------


## sabrinallt

quindi è una possibilità ma non un obbligo, e si può proseguire con i metodi antichi?

----------


## xd1976

gestisce anche esigenze del settore editoriale?
tipo registro iva
grazie

----------


## luigino

> quindi è una possibilità ma non un obbligo, e si può proseguire con i metodi antichi?

  Esatto... è solo una possibilità disciplinata da norme contorte

----------


## roby

Dato il crescente numero di adempimenti a cui tutti noi dobbiamo far fronte ogni giorno, abbiamo ritenuto utile per i nostri utenti integrare il software CONTABILE TELEMATICO con una procedura che consenta allo studio professionale di pianificare le attivit&#224; da svolgere, gestire le pratiche di studio, e consuntivare il lavoro. 
Per maggiori informazioni, rimando alla brochure del prodotto: http://www.commercialistatelematico....telematico.pdf
Il software ha oramai raggiunto livelli invidiabili, ad un prezzo ... "ridicolo"....!  :Smile: 
Provare per credere...  :Smile:

----------


## luigino

> Dato il crescente numero di adempimenti a cui tutti noi dobbiamo far fronte ogni giorno, abbiamo ritenuto utile per i nostri utenti integrare il software CONTABILE TELEMATICO con una procedura che consenta allo studio professionale di pianificare le attività da svolgere, gestire le pratiche di studio, e consuntivare il lavoro. 
> Per maggiori informazioni, rimando alla brochure del prodotto: http://www.commercialistatelematico....telematico.pdf
> Il software ha oramai raggiunto livelli invidiabili, ad un prezzo ... "ridicolo"....! 
> Provare per credere...

  Perfetto!!! Era proprio quello che mi serviva   :Smile:  :Smile: 
E pensare che qualche giorno fa, ho fatto una ricerca su internet perché ero intenzionato ad acquistare un software per il controllo di gestione dello studio commerciale ora, ho tutto quello che mi serve

----------


## sabrinallt

ciao a tutti, 
stavo provando a stampare il libro giornale provvisorio con Contabile Telematico, perchè volevo fare i controlli dei protoolli, ma mi sono accorta di un problema: la stampa di tutte le registrazioni non segue i protocolli ma le operazioni vengono elencate secondo un N° DI REGISTRAZIONE che non capisco, secondo me il giornale avrebbe dovuto seguire la numerazione dei protocolli.
Ho provato a fagli fare un riordino protocolli ma peggio mi sento, l'ordine è cambiato ma non è quello dei protocolli!
in + nel giornale della mia semplificata compaiono anche gli incassi e i pagamenti, e ricordo bene di aver letto nel videocorso che gli incassi e i pagamenti nelle semplificate erano un'opportunità di controllo in + e che potevano essere esclusi dal giornale...non pensavo di incasinarmi così,
qualcuno sa dirmi come posso ottenere una normale stampa provvisoria in ordine di protocolli. 
ciao e grazie.

----------


## luigino

I protocolli di cui parli rilevano ai fini della stampa dei registri IVA.
Per la stampa del giornale, non è richiesta la protocollazione delle registrazioni, ma solo che vengano stampate in ordine cronologico. 
Ora, non so se sia possibile avere il giornale ordinato per protocolli: dovresti chiederlo all'assistenza.
In ogni caso, però, si tratta di una cosa superflua.

----------


## luigino

> in + nel giornale della mia semplificata compaiono anche gli incassi e i pagamenti, e ricordo bene di aver letto nel videocorso che gli incassi e i pagamenti nelle semplificate erano un'opportunità 
> ciao e grazie.

  ... ma le semplificate NON devono stampare il giornale.
E' chiaro che se lo stampi, vi troverai TUTTI i movimenti contabili, che ti torneranno utili se intendi utilizzarlo per effettuare delle verifiche.

----------


## sabrinallt

lo so che non lo stampano, 
ho provato io a stamparlo per vedere se avevo registrato tutto bene, 
solo che noto che i movimenti nel giornale sono un pò sballati, es. lo storno di una ritenuta me lo mette molto dopo la sua fattura, le scritture relative alle liq. iva me le mette due volte, ecc...
non mi sembra normale, non volgio pensare con una ordinaria...e mi sale la febbre..
qualche consiglio?

----------


## luigino

Sono sicuro che la stampa si ASSOLUTAMENTE PERFETTA!!!
I movimenti vengono ordinati cronologicamente, e pertanto, può capitare che se lo stesso giorno vengono registrate più fatture, la registrazione dello storno della ritenuta non segua immediatamente la registrazione della fattura.
....ma, sono quisquiglie.
Ho fatto diverse verifiche e non ho mai riscontrato ALCUNA anomalia.
oltretutto, è molto semplice poiché non devi fare altro che premere un pulsante (altri programmi prevedono procedure contorte e complesse).  
Se dovessi fare dei controlli specifici, preferirei altre stampe.
Ad esempio, per verificare gli incassi e pagamenti, sono solito lanciare la stampa dei partitari. 
Di fatto, la stampa del giornale si usa pochissimo per fare dei controlli.

----------


## sabrinallt

vorrei chiederti un'altra cosa se possibile, 
nel caso delle semplificate - mi sembra di aver sentito nel videocorso - che la registrazione degli stipendi non la faccio da CO.GE. ma allora da dove?
se la faccio da CO.GE. non vengono stampate le movimentazione degli stipendi sul registro acquisti.
pertanto la domanda è: nelle semplificate gli stipendi da dove devo inserirli? purtroppo sono abituata ad usare un software che utilizzava le causali...
ciao e grazie per la pazienza.

----------


## luigino

E' spiegato nel videocorso 4.03 (La registrazione dei costi non comprovati da fattura per le contabilità semplificate).  
In sintesi: utilizzi la stessa procedura per la registrazione delle fatture di acquisto, ma movimenti il fornitore fittizio CNF (costi non da fattura).
In questo modo, il programma capisce che NON si tratta di una fattura, ma di un costo comprovato diversamente, registrato per una contabilità semplificata.
Se non ricordo male, nel videocorso ci sono un paio di esempi pratici.

----------


## luigino

> vorrei chiederti un'altra cosa se possibile, 
> nel caso delle semplificate - mi sembra di aver sentito nel videocorso - che la registrazione degli stipendi non la faccio da CO.GE. ma allora da dove?
> se la faccio da CO.GE. non vengono stampate le movimentazione degli stipendi sul registro acquisti.
> pertanto la domanda è: nelle semplificate gli stipendi da dove devo inserirli? purtroppo sono abituata ad usare un software che utilizzava le causali...
> ciao e grazie per la pazienza.

  Già che ci sono, ecco il link diretto al videocorso in oggetto:  http://www.visualmanager.it/videocorso/vc0403.wmv

----------


## sabrinallt

nelle semplificate gli stipendi da dove devo inserirli?
da co.ge.? o come i cnf? sto vedendo il videocorso ma non ho ancora trovato dove ne parla.
ciao

----------


## luigino

> nelle semplificate gli stipendi da dove devo inserirli?
> da co.ge.? o come i cnf? sto vedendo il videocorso ma non ho ancora trovato dove ne parla.
> ciao

  I costi dei dipendenti sono COSTI NON COMPROVATI DA FATTURA.
Pertanto, devi utilizzare la procedura illustrata nel videocorso.
Farai una registrazione con 2 righi di tipo 2:
uno per il costo delle retribuzioni in senso stretto;
ed un altro per i contributi a carico dell'azienda.

----------


## sabrinallt

> I costi dei dipendenti sono COSTI NON COMPROVATI DA FATTURA.
> Pertanto, devi utilizzare la procedura illustrata nel videocorso.
> Farai una registrazione con 2 righi di tipo 2:
> uno per il *costo delle retribuzioni in senso stretto*;
> ed un altro per i contributi a carico dell'azienda.

  quando dici in senso stretto intendi il netto in busta, giusto? 
ti ringrazio dell'aiuto, luigino.

----------


## sabrinallt

no, mi sembra + corretto intendere il costo lordo degli stipendi.
ho inteso bene stavolta?

----------


## luigino

> no, mi sembra + corretto intendere il costo lordo degli stipendi.
> ho inteso bene stavolta?

  Si, certo...
Io mi appoggio da un consulente del lavoro che mi fornisce un tabulato con i totali delle retribuzioni lorde e dei contributi a carico delle aziende.
Volendo... gli stessi dati si potrebbero ricavare anche dalle buste paga, ma così facco prima  :Smile:  
Comunque, penso che un pò tutti i consulenti del lavoro possano fornire un prospetto analogo.

----------


## luigino

> no, mi sembra + corretto intendere il costo lordo degli stipendi.
> ho inteso bene stavolta?

  Tanto per fare un esempio...
Se dalla busta paga risulta: 
RETRIBUZIONE LORDA: 1200
- RITENUTE: 200
= NETTO IN BUSTA:1000 
Ocoorre registrare: 1200, poiché è l'onere EFFETTIVAMENTE sopportato dall'azienda.

----------


## darko80

Questo programma è incredibilmente semplice e potente.
Non demordete dal migliorarlo e aggiornarlo sempre, mi raccomando!  :Smile: 
Mi sto accingendo a sostituire il mio vecchio e costosissimo gestionale con il Contabile Telematico, per uno studio da 400 clienti.
Questo per gli eventuali scettici che tendono a pensare che sia ideale soltanto per studi appena avviati  :Smile:  
In bocca al Lupo!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Questo programma è incredibilmente semplice e potente.
> Non demordete dal migliorarlo e aggiornarlo sempre, mi raccomando! 
> Mi sto accingendo a sostituire il mio vecchio e costosissimo gestionale con il Contabile Telematico, per uno studio da 400 clienti.
> Questo per gli eventuali scettici che tendono a pensare che sia ideale soltanto per studi appena avviati  
> In bocca al Lupo!!

  Che dire ... siamo veramente gratificati dalla tua fiducia !!  :Smile:

----------


## lucam78

Potete darmi, per favore,  dei suggerimenti in merito alla gestione ICI?
In particolare, ho notato che se un contribuente ha sia fabbricati che terreni tassabili il software mi crea 2 distinti F24, per cui se io volessi creare un unico F24 dove cumulare i vari codici tributo relativi all'ICI devo per forza modificarlo manualmente.
Altro problema, il software mi permette di fare i calcoli relativi alla rata di acconto ed a quello di saldo ma non vedo l'opzione per il calcolo della rata unica a giugno! Sono io che non la trovo oppure non è prevista? :Confused: 
Grazie!

----------


## darko80

> Altro problema, il software mi permette di fare i calcoli relativi alla rata di acconto ed a quello di saldo ma non vedo l'opzione per il calcolo della rata unica a giugno! Sono io che non la trovo oppure non è prevista?
> Grazie!

  
Eh, interesserebbe anche a me

----------


## Contabile

E' possibile. Devi utilizzare la modalit&#224; interattiva. Generi la delega, la stampi e dalla funzione visualizza poi effettui la spunta che ti serve.

----------


## lucam78

Perdonami, forse non ho ben capito la procedura, :Embarrassment: 
Dalla visualizzazione di stampa devo spuntare "acconto e saldo"? ma gli importi vanno modificati manualmente?

----------


## Contabile

Per quel poco che ho visto nell'utilizzo del programma la risposta &#232; positiva. Ricorda e lo dice anche l'help che una nuova e successiva generazione del modello F24 annulla la delega precedentemente modificata manualmente.

----------


## lucam78

Dopo vari tentativi sono riuscito a generare una delega ICI con unica rata, grazie! :Wink:

----------


## FrancescoPinna

lo uso da un paio di giorni e ho già trovato una decina di piccoli bug di funzionamento molto fastidiosi.  
fatto male poi per quanto riguarda, per esempio, la fatturazione dei contribuenti minimi.

----------


## CIPI

> lo uso da un paio di giorni e ho già trovato una decina di piccoli bug di funzionamento molto fastidiosi. 
> fatto male poi per quanto riguarda, per esempio, la fatturazione dei contribuenti minimi.

  Potresti elencare questi bug? Anche noi lo abbiamo da poco e lo scambio di pareri così come le segnalazioni è importante.

----------


## luigino

> lo uso da un paio di giorni e ho già trovato una decina di piccoli bug di funzionamento molto fastidiosi. 
> fatto male poi per quanto riguarda, per esempio, la fatturazione dei contribuenti minimi.

  Personalmente, non concordo... 
Puoi dire quali bug avresti riscontrato?
Io, personalmente, non ho mai avuto problemi di alcun tipo?

----------


## rag. fantozzi

Io uso il programma da diversi mesi e lo trovo assolutamente impeccabile!!! 
Lo trovo persino migliore di software come OSRA, o ZUCCHETTI, poiché è dotato di una interfaccia molto più intuitiva.
Per i dichiarativi... trovo eccellente l'idea di appoggiarsi ai software SOGEI (con i quali è ben integrato).

----------


## elenaragg

> Io uso il programma da diversi mesi e lo trovo assolutamente impeccabile!!! 
> Lo trovo persino migliore di software come OSRA, o ZUCCHETTI, poiché è dotato di una interfaccia molto più intuitiva.
> Per i dichiarativi... trovo eccellente l'idea di appoggiarsi ai software SOGEI (con i quali è ben integrato).

  SOTTOSCRIVO PIENAMENTE !!!
Chiedo scusa, tu hai già provato l'integrazione con i software SOGEI?

----------


## rag. fantozzi

> SOTTOSCRIVO PIENAMENTE !!!
> Chiedo scusa, tu hai già provato l'integrazione con i software SOGEI?

  Si, funziona...
Devi solo ricordarti di aggiornare gli schemi fiscali prima di effettuare l'esportazione. Ovviamente, gli agganci sono ancora ad UNICO 2009.

----------


## burrodicacao

> lo uso da un paio di giorni e ho già trovato una decina di piccoli bug di funzionamento molto fastidiosi.  
> fatto male poi per quanto riguarda, per esempio, la fatturazione dei contribuenti minimi.

  Siamo curiosi di conoscere tutti e dieci i bug, oltrechè alle disfuzioni relative alla fatturazione dei minimi, per permetterci di migliorare il programma !! 
Grazie.

----------


## luigino

> Siamo curiosi di conoscere tutti e dieci i bug, oltrechè alle disfuzioni relative alla fatturazione dei minimi, per permetterci di migliorare il programma !! 
> Grazie.

  ma... io tutti questi bug non li ho mai riscontrati.
Secondo me, dipende dalla mancata (o scarsa) conoscenza del programma da parte dell'utente, che peraltro dice di usarlo da solo due giorni. 
Non voglio entrare in polemica, ma se se prima di postare in un forum si approfondisse meglio, si eviterebero post inutili e fuorvianti.

----------


## rag. fantozzi

> ma... io tutti questi bug non li ho mai riscontrati.
> Secondo me, dipende dalla mancata (o scarsa) conoscenza del programma da parte dell'utente, che peraltro dice di usarlo da solo due giorni. 
> Non voglio entrare in polemica, ma se se prima di postare in un forum si approfondisse meglio, si eviterebero post inutili e fuorvianti.

  Sicuramente...
Oltre tutto, non ho mai avuto problemi a stampare le fatture dei minimi (non che sia una delle incombenze più frequenti).

----------


## FrancescoPinna

per esempio: 
con vista quando vado a modificare una fattura seguendo la procedura, non mi appare la maschera della fattura da modificare. 
per averla, devo cercarla usando gli altri criteri di ricerca... ma premendo semplicemente la lente non me la dà..  
con xp questo non succede.  
sempre con vista non mi accetta l'inserimento manuale delle date, dandomi mess di errore. 
se poi, invece dell'inserimento manuale, uso la finestrella con i mesi i giorni e gli anni, allora da lì mi accetta la data.  
spesso, sempre con vista, alcuni menu a discesa si incantano: per esempio, nei menu delle fatture in cui c'è scritto il tipo di conto, se lo cambio manualmente si incanta perchè non coincide con la descrizione del conto riportata a destra.  
altre piccole disfunzioni è inutile elencarle, sono tutte di questa natura, ma sono tutte legate al sistema operativo vista. 
con la installazione nel sistema operativo xp, molti di questi non li ho rilevati.   
per quanto riguarda i minimi, noi abbiamo un professionista in regime dei minimi, e non troviamo il codice iva adatto per le fatture di acquisto.

----------


## Contabile

Per i minimi c'&#232; il codice IVA minimi  
Il problema non &#232; il programma ma VISTA.

----------


## luigino

Io lho installato sia sotto XP, che sotto VISTA e MAI ho riscontrato di questi problemi.
Secondo me dipende da qualche impostazione del tuo PC, probabilmente da qualche impostazione dellantivirus (o del firewall).
Per la cronaca, lho installato anche in un portatile con W7 e va tutto regolarmente. 
Per quanto riguarda i minimi, le fatture di acquisto si registrano come per TUTTE le altre contabilità, salvo non detrarre lIVA.

----------


## luigino

> Per i minimi c'è il codice IVA minimi  
> Il problema non è il programma ma VISTA.

  Comunque, Vista con i SP lo trovo migliorato. All'inizio mi sarei suicidato per non essere rimasto fedele ad XP.  :Smile:  
Comunque, spesso i probemi vengono creati anche da programmi che si installano (o disinstallano). 
A me ad esempio, un antivirus (male impostato) mi bloccava anche le operazioni più banali.
Un'altra volta ho avuto la pessima idea di installare un gioco. Dopo l'installazione non riuscivo più a lanciare GERICO.

----------


## FrancescoPinna

il regime dei minimi non è proprio previsto nel programma.  
tant'è che quando vado ad esportare i dati in unico 2009, tra i vari quadri da esportare manca il quadro cm proprio dei contribuenti minimi

----------


## luigino

> il regime dei minimi non è proprio previsto nel programma.  
> tant'è che quando vado ad esportare i dati in unico 2009, tra i vari quadri da esportare manca il quadro cm proprio dei contribuenti minimi

  NON E COSI !!!! 
I minimi sono previsti, manca SOLO lesportazione del quadro CM, che per redigerlo a mano ti occorre 1 minuto.
Che ce vole?  :Smile:

----------


## roipositivo

Dovrei aprire un CED , volevo chiedere a chi ha gia il software ( magari non i soliti del forum o chi ha più account), com'è la vostra esperienza professionale ? può essere tranquillamente un supporto valido ?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Dovrei aprire un CED , volevo chiedere a chi ha gia il software ( magari non i soliti del forum o chi ha più account), com'è la vostra esperienza professionale ? può essere tranquillamente un supporto valido ?

  Ma roba da matti, proprio ....  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Lolly74

Danilo ... ancora non hai risposto.... *"Com'è la Vostra esperienza professionale"*? 
Dunque, io ho scaricato la demo del programma e mi ci sono divertita un sacco. Ho utilizzato in passato diversi sw di contabiltà e tra tutti è il migliore! Facile, immediato ... e ti faccio presente che non ho dovuto nemmeno guardare il video corso... e non sono un cima! 
Secondo me è *FANTASTICO!*  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Danilo ... ancora non hai risposto.... *"Com'è la Vostra esperienza professionale"*?

  Io non esprimo giudizi, perchè come vedi è facile - oltrechè assurdo, nel caso in specie - esser presi per persone "di parte" ..... 
Mah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lolly74

> Io non esprimo giudizi, perchè come vedi è facile - oltrechè assurdo, nel caso in specie - esser presi per persone "di parte" ..... 
> Mah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  Ciao Danilo,
lo so che non esprimi giudizi e sei fin troppo corretto ed educato ... la mia era solo una provocazione... per colui che ha scritto! Certo che testa che vedi pensiero che trovi ....vabb&#232;, ti auguro buona serata. Ora vedo di finire di scaricare il sw per gli studi di settore.... non mi funziona nulla stasera ... ODIO IL LUNEDI'

----------


## danilo sciuto

Con molto piacere comunico che abbiamo avuto conferma della presenza a Sorrento (12/12/09) anche del responsabile del software "contabile telematico" !

----------


## Enrico Larocca

La stampa del libro giornale a voi piace ? Preferisco la forma tradizionale o la forma tabellare.  
Eppure ricordo che nelle versioni precedenti la stampa era di tipo tabellare.  
Saluti

----------


## dobrey

> Con molto piacere comunico che abbiamo avuto conferma della presenza a Sorrento (12/12/09) anche del responsabile del software "contabile telematico" !

  Salve a tutti, 
se questo responsabile del SW ''contabile telematico'' sarà veramente presente al meeting, ne prenoto in esclusiva almeno tre ore del suo tempo. 
Qualcuno è in grado di garantirmi questa possibilità ??? 
Se si, parto adesso e l'aspetto in albergo il giorno 12 dicembre 2009. 
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve a tutti, 
> se questo responsabile del SW ''contabile telematico'' sarà veramente presente al meeting, ne prenoto in esclusiva almeno tre ore del suo tempo. 
> Qualcuno è in grado di garantirmi questa possibilità ??? 
> Se si, parto adesso e l'aspetto in albergo il giorno 12 dicembre 2009. 
> Saluti

  
Questo non possiamo assicurartelo, caro Altobelli .....  :Big Grin: 
Perchè non credo che sarai l'unico a volerci parlare ....

----------


## lucam78

Sarebbe possibile implementare l'esportazione in excel anche per i bilanci classici, non in formato europeo? :Smile:

----------


## FrancescoPinna

dopo tre mesi di verifiche nel nostro studio abbiamo acquistato il software del commercialista telematico.  
in questi mesi abbiamo avuto l'opportunità di provare 4 diversi programmi:  
pmi contabilità
blustring -commercilalista telematico
profis
ipsoa 
vi darò in breve le mie impressioni: 
il primo, pmi contabilità è agli esordi. Lasciamo che si sviluppi. Il prezzo è competitivo, ma le prestazioni non sono del tutto rassicuranti. 
profis: abbiamo avuto la demo a tempo per dieci giorni. Siamo stati due ore nel tentativo di cancellare una fattura. 
Il programma è fatto molto bene, ma ha una interfaccia utente affatto intuitiva.
il prezzo è alto.... 2260 euro il primo anno e 1500 circa gli anni successivi come miglior prezzo base.  
ipsoa: usato presso uno studio di una cara collega. Fatto bene ma anch'esso, forse in virtù della sua complessità, presentava ogni tanto dei problemucci tecnici. 
crash improvvisi, impossibilità di usare alcune applicazioni per certi periodi, ecc. 
il prezzo base era di circa 1800 euro.  
blustring - abbiamo provato il programma per un mese. 
devo dire che i cinque punti vantati dal produttore sono veri: 
è un software molto intuitivo, veloce, senza crash, e sopratutto con un costo del tutto contenuto. 
mancano ancora delle cose, certo, come ho fatto notare in qualche post iniziale in questa discussione..  
ma il mio giudizio verte sul *rapporto qualità-prezzo,* e su questo versante le nostre preferenze sono andate senza ombra di dubbio su blustring.  
invito chi è alla ricerca di un software, e non solo, a provare questo programma senza timori e senza pregiudizi.  
francesco.

----------


## roby

> dopo tre mesi di verifiche nel nostro studio abbiamo acquistato il software del commercialista telematico.  
> contabile telematico - abbiamo provato il programma per un mese. 
> devo dire che i cinque punti vantati dal produttore sono veri: 
> è un software molto intuitivo, veloce, senza crash, e sopratutto con un costo del tutto contenuto. 
> mancano ancora delle cose, certo, come ho fatto notare in qualche post iniziale in questa discussione..  
> ma il mio giudizio verte sul *rapporto qualità-prezzo,* e su questo versante le nostre preferenze sono andate senza ombra di dubbio su contabile telematico.  
> invito chi è alla ricerca di un software, e non solo, a provare questo programma senza timori e senza pregiudizi.  
> francesco.

   :Smile: 
Grazie! La migliore pubblicità è proprio il parere favorevole degli utenti!! http://www.commercialistatelematico....telematico.pdf

----------


## xd1976

l'ho comprato anche io (a proposito...mi inviate la fattura  :Stick Out Tongue:  ?) 
dai primi tentativi mi piace e mi soddisfa
il rapporto qualità prezzo è ottimo specie se abbonati al C.T.
Aspetto di vederne le interazioni con il programma della A.E.

----------


## xd1976

mi scuserete nel caso ponessi domande già affrontate in qst post ma 14 pagine sono dure da rileggere  :Stick Out Tongue:  
dai primi approcci al programma ho notato una cosa ossia che la numerazione progressiva delle registrazioni si aggiorno in base alla data delle registrazioni.
Cioè se registro una fattura emessa in data 31/01 ed una di acquisto a data 25/01 mi darà come reg. n°1 qll di acquisto anche se qst, avendo registri differenti, possono anche avere date successive tra loro.
Stesso discorso per registrazioni di prima nota o simili 
non è proprio comodo, a voi capita lo stesso? 
altra cosa...come si stampano le certificazioni dei redditi per le società di persona? 
grazie :Cool:

----------


## luigino

> che la numerazione progressiva delle registrazioni si aggiorno in base alla data delle registrazioni. 
> grazie

  Parli del libro giornale ?

----------


## xd1976

si anche, a te presenta la stessa dinamica?

----------


## luigino

> si anche, a te presenta la stessa dinamica?

  Si, ma non mi crea problemi poiché la cronologia delle operazioni viene comunque rispettata, e per fare controlli (imputazioni contropartite, ed IVA)utilizzo altre stampe.

----------


## xd1976

sulla certificazione dei redditi per le società di persone sai dirmi qlcosa? 
grazie :Smile:

----------


## sabrinallt

> sulla certificazione dei redditi per le società di persone sai dirmi qlcosa? 
> grazie

  si, per favore rispondete, in effetti anche a me servirebbe questa risposta...

----------


## luigino

> si, per favore rispondete, in effetti anche a me servirebbe questa risposta...

  Io, per quello, esporto il quadro RH in UNICO PF e consegno una copia del quadro al socio che fa autonomamente la sua dichiarazione personale

----------


## xd1976

> Io, per quello, esporto il quadro RH in UNICO PF e consegno una copia del quadro al socio che fa autonomamente la sua dichiarazione personale

  avendolo preso da qlc giorno non credo che possa già interaggire con i programmi AE o sbaglio?
dovrei provare a fare una prova con il programma del 2009 
è semplice come operazione?

----------


## luigino

> avendolo preso da qlc giorno non credo che possa già interaggire con i programmi AE o sbaglio?
> dovrei provare a fare una prova con il programma del 2009 
> è semplice come operazione?

  Ovviamente, nel sito dell AE ora trovi solo i software 2009.
Puoi interagire con quelli.
Vedi qui:  http://www.blustring.it/istruzioni01/ExportUnico01.pdf

----------


## DanGal

Mi sono letto tutte le 15 pagine e dopo aver provato per 15 minuti la demo sono riuscito a fare le seguenti cose:
1. generazione dell'anagrafica
2. inserimento di 5 fatture vendite e 5 fatture acquisti
3. stampa della liquidazione IVA e conseguente scrittura contabile automatizzata (incredibile!!!)
4. generazione F24 relativo
5. bilancino di verifica
6. registri acquisti - vendita e giornale
7. simulazione Unico
8. esportazione bilancio xbrl
Certo che per essere un software che non ho mai usato in 15min ne ho fatto di cose, non credete!? E' vero che ho un'ottima esperienza in software (praticamente li ho usati tutti, da Ipsoa, Zucchetti, TeamSystem, Dylog Expert e ExpertUP, Sistemi Profis ed altri minori) e devo dire che le uniche pecche che ho notato in questo software sono:
a. che non &#232; sviluppata l'area dichiarazioni con la gestione del telematico diretto
b. il prezzo che &#232; troppo basso  :Smile:   
Mi piacerebbe approfondire il tema dell'assistenza per capire se &#232; efficiente e che rappresenta spesso la lacuna di molte software house, e qui sicuramente chi ha installato e comprato il prg pu&#242; delucidarmi.  
Cmq per chi &#232; a digiuno posso confermare che il software &#232;:
- molto facile e intuitivo 
- completo nella gestione degli applicativi sviluppati
Forse un altro punto debole &#232; appoggiare il db all'access, del resto l'economicit&#224; del prodotto impone l'utilizzo di strumenti free che non sempre vuol dire essere la scelta peggiore, per&#242; in questa fattispecie, mi rimane qualche perplessit&#224;.  
Cmq mi piacerebbe partecipare attivamente allo sviluppo del prodotto perch&#232; ritengo un prodotto che sdogana certi vecchi principi di utilizzo dei gestionali, per cui lancio un appello, se siete interessati .........  :Smile:   
p.s. mi accingo ad ordinare la licenza  :Smile:

----------


## iam

> Forse un altro punto debole &#232; appoggiare il db all'access

  .... :Confused:  perch&#232; ritieni questo un punto debole?  :Confused:  
a mio avviso &#232; invece un grande punto di forza che consente in teoria una serie pressoch&#232; infinita di personalizzazioni! 
L'unica pecca (a mio modesto avviso) sta nei preconcetti dell'utente (non mi riferisco a te ovviamente).
Sarebbe sufficiente togliere il marchio CT, aggiungerci quello di Zucchetti artefatto (fra l'altro il software Zucchetti di contabilit&#224;, a dispetto del gran prestigio che lo accompagna, &#232; a mio avviso mediocre in molti aspetti), moltiplicare il prezzo di vendita per 20..... e vedrai che compaiono migliaia di utenti soddisfatti!  :Big Grin:  
(il problema &#232; che prima di giudicare un software, andrebbe formattato il cervello di molti utenti  :Big Grin: )

----------


## DanGal

> .... perchè ritieni questo un punto debole? 
> a mio avviso è invece un grande punto di forza che consente in teoria una serie pressochè infinita di personalizzazioni!

  Probabilmente xchè ho sempre visto i db di grandi dimensioni gestiti con altri sistemi  :Smile:  e non penso che l'unico motivo di adottare altri sistemi sia dato dal fatto di far sborsare all'utilizzatore i soldi per la licenza. Ciò non toglie che se il sistema funziona ed è stabile vuol dire che va bene.
Cmq hai ragione, bisognerebbe formattare il cervello di molte persone, ma poi che sistema operativo ci metti !?!?! hihihihihihi  :Smile:

----------


## iam

> Cmq hai ragione, bisognerebbe formattare il cervello di molte persone, ma poi che sistema operativo ci metti !?!?! hihihihihihi

  .... qualcosa di semplice.... il caro vecchio Dos 3.1 per esempio... :Big Grin:  
(io preferisco sempre i "sistemi proprietari" tuttavia  :Big Grin: )

----------


## DanGal

> .... qualcosa di semplice.... il caro vecchio Dos 3.1 per esempio... 
> (io preferisco sempre i "sistemi proprietari" tuttavia )

  io sono x qualcosa di + moderno .... uso ubuntu per tutto e win7 per alcuni programmi.

----------


## Contabile

> io sono x *qualcosa di + moderno* .... uso ubuntu per tutto e win7 per alcuni programmi.

  Per questo anni fa "roby" ebbe l'intuizione che il commercialista sarebbe stato sempre pi&#249; telematico.  :Big Grin:  
Condivido l'analisi che avete fatto sul software e posso dirti che anche io preferirei vedere il software girare non su ACCESS ma su altro tipo SQL. Solo per una questione di velocit&#224; e maggiore sicurezza. Dovremmo fare un plauso a Mirko & C. per quello che hanno creato e che tendeno a migliorare di volta in volta.

----------


## DanGal

> Per questo anni fa "roby" ebbe l'intuizione che il commercialista sarebbe stato sempre più telematico.  
> Condivido l'analisi che avete fatto sul software e posso dirti che anche io preferirei vedere il software girare non su ACCESS ma su altro tipo SQL. Solo per una questione di velocità e maggiore sicurezza. Dovremmo fare un plauso a Mirko & C. per quello che hanno creato e che tendeno a migliorare di volta in volta.

  Sai a me cosa fa rabbia, usare un software che paghiamo 6.000 all'anno e poi sentirmi dire dall'assistenza: "Ci spiace, ma l'intrastat per i professionisti ancora non è gestibile dal software, non si preoccupi che provvederemo con le prossime release, ma non penso che per il 31 gennaio 2010 saremo pronti....". A questo punto dico, meglio un software che costa poco ma che funziona!!!

----------


## CIPI

Volevo chiedere se il file generato dal software per la Comunicazione Dati IVA (devo dire che &#232; molto semplice l'applicazione da porre in essere) si pu&#242; autenticare direttamente senza ulteriori passaggi tecnici. 
E' la prima volta che mi cimento con il sofwtare del CT. Grazie

----------


## lucam78

Scusate, potete dirmi come si fa ad aggiungere un conto nel menù a tendina? mi propone sempre gli stessi ed io ne vorrei aggiungere qualcuno che uso spesso!

----------


## Contabile

> Volevo chiedere se il file generato dal software per la Comunicazione Dati IVA (devo dire che è molto semplice l'applicazione da porre in essere) si può autenticare direttamente senza ulteriori passaggi tecnici. 
> E' la prima volta che mi cimento con il sofwtare del CT. Grazie

  Link su come procedere

----------


## Contabile

> Scusate, potete dirmi come si fa ad aggiungere un conto nel menù a tendina? mi propone sempre gli stessi ed io ne vorrei aggiungere qualcuno che uso spesso!

  Link al videocorso. Punto 2.09 La personalizzazione del piano dei conti

----------


## valebatti

buongiorno, volevo fare una domanda che potr&#224; sembrare banale. uso blustring da un anno circa e mi trovo bene, ma per una nuova societ&#224; ns cliente ho il problema di rilevare in bilancio l'ammortamento civilistico e non l'ordinario in quanto c'&#232; molta differenza (la societ&#224; &#232; stata aperta ad ottobre 09); quindi non per un'eccessiva usura, ma perch&#232; il periodo di tempo &#232; inferiore ai 6 mesi e il commercialista ragguaglia a giorni di utilizzo.
come posso fare?
grazie per l'aiuto

----------


## conslavoro

vorrei sapere, se per esempio non pago il rinnovo.. non mi arrivano pi&#249; gli aggiornamenti.. ma comunque il programma funziona lo stesso????

----------


## Contabile

Se non paghi gli aggiornamenti non arrivano. Il programma funziona fino alla versione che hai aggiornato alla scadenza annuale.

----------


## Contabile

> ..... per una nuova società ns cliente ho il problema di rilevare in bilancio l'ammortamento civilistico e non l'ordinario in quanto c'è molta differenza.............
> come posso fare?
> grazie per l'aiuto

   Link ammoratmenti

----------


## valebatti

avevo visto l'approfondimento, ma non mi riferivo ad un'aliquota diversa, solamente al fatto di considerare l'ammortamento a giorni d'utilizzo. faccio un esempio:
ammortamento ordinario attrezzature (aliquota 40%):  1.131,44
ammortamento civilistico (per i giorni di effettivo utilizzo):  122,22 
viene calcolato dal programma ma poi in bilancio considera l'ammortamento ordinario e non quello civilistico che ha sempre l'aliquota al 40% ma è inferiore perchè rapportato ai giorni di utilizzo. 
spero di essere stato chiaro nell'esempio.
grazie :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Sei stato chiaro ma anche l'approfondimento lo &#232;. Puoi gestire il tutto automaticamente (punto 3 con calcolo delle differenza di impsoste differite) o manualmente (punto 4)

----------


## valebatti

ok grazie mille per l'aiuto.. 
vado subito al lavoro... :Smile:

----------


## lucam78

> Link al videocorso. Punto 2.09 La personalizzazione del piano dei conti

  Grazie, purtroppo però avevo già visto il videocorso ma non ho comunque risolto, ovvero, io so come inserire un nuovo conto nel piano dei conti ma io mi riferivo al menù a tendina che compare nelle registrazioni, infatti in esso non compaiono tutti i conti ma solo alcuni, e se voglio inserire il mio nuovo conto devo per forza cercarlo cliccando sul binocolo e digitare la descrizione, ecco io vorrei saltare questo passaggio e trovarmelo subito fra i conti del menù a tendina per velocizzare il tutto! :Smile:

----------


## michelag

Salve a tutti!
Mi unisco alla discussione per fare una domanda riguardo la Comunicazione Annuale Iva. 
Premetto che uso il software C.T. solo da qualche mese, ho ben chiaro come generare il file telematico, ma per la stampa della Comunicazione come procedo? 
Grazie  :Embarrassment:

----------


## luigino

> Salve a tutti!
> Mi unisco alla discussione per fare una domanda riguardo la Comunicazione Annuale Iva. 
> Premetto che uso il software C.T. solo da qualche mese, ho ben chiaro come generare il file telematico, ma per la stampa della Comunicazione come procedo? 
> Grazie

   http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/datiiva11.pdf

----------


## Contabile

> Ma per la stampa della Comunicazione come procedo?

  Al momento puoi stampare solo i dati di controllo.

----------


## michelag

Si ho letto! Spiega in maniera molto dettagliata e chiara i vari controlli da effettuare e come generare il file, ma l'unica stampa che riesco a fare è la simulazione della Comunicazione Iva. 
Per stampare la Comunicazione sul modello ministeriale devo riportare manualmente i dati della simulazione sul software dell'ADE?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## michelag

Per Contabile.
Scusa ho inviato la risposta prima di leggere la tua.  Ok mi è chiaro. Grazie.

----------


## luigino

> io so come inserire un nuovo conto nel piano dei conti ma io mi riferivo al menù a tendina che compare nelle registrazioni, infatti in esso non compaiono tutti i conti ma solo alcuni, e se voglio inserire il mio nuovo conto devo per forza cercarlo cliccando sul binocolo e digitare la descrizione, ecco io vorrei saltare questo passaggio e trovarmelo subito fra i conti del menù a tendina per velocizzare il tutto!

  Per visualizzare il conto nel menu a tendina, devi fare attenzione a che nella sezione "caratteristiche" della scheda anagrafica del conto, il campo "utilizzo" sia valorizzato come "contropartita".

----------


## lucam78

> Per visualizzare il conto nel menu a tendina, devi fare attenzione a che nella sezione "caratteristiche" della scheda anagrafica del conto, il campo "utilizzo" sia valorizzato come "contropartita".

  Ecco cosa mancava!! ora funziona, ti ringrazio infinitamente! :Wink: 
Ora mi accingo a preparare le comunicazioni dati IVA 
ps:ho provato una simulazione della dichiarazione IVA, è normale che qualcosa risulti sballato? non è ancora pronto per caso? :Confused:

----------


## luigino

> Ecco cosa mancava!! ora funziona, ti ringrazio infinitamente!
> Ora mi accingo a preparare le comunicazioni dati IVA 
> ps:ho provato una simulazione della dichiarazione IVA, è normale che qualcosa risulti sballato? non è ancora pronto per caso?

  A me funziona correttamente... 
Prova ad effettuare la stampa marcando il flag per visualizzare tutte le operazioni confluite in ciascun rigo.

----------


## lucam78

> A me funziona correttamente... 
> Prova ad effettuare la stampa marcando il flag per visualizzare tutte le operazioni confluite in ciascun rigo.

  Non ho ben capito dove sia questo flag... Comunque seguendo anche la guida apposita ho aggiornato gli schemi fiscali e ho simulato tutti i quadri, il problema stà nel quadro VL, nel rigo VL2 in cui visualizza l'IVA a credito mi indica un importo completamente diverso (minore) di quella che a me risulta e che risulta anche dalla simulazione di VF, tra l'altro in VF15 (acquisti dai contribuenti minimi) non mi indica nulla anche se in realtà ci son stati acquisti del genere, che dipenda dalla codifica del codice IVA? (il programma lo aggancia correttamente a VF15 ed in tipologia indica "esclusa")

----------


## luigino

> tra l'altro in VF15 (acquisti dai contribuenti minimi) non mi indica nulla anche se in realtà ci son stati acquisti del genere, che dipenda dalla codifica del codice IVA? (il programma lo aggancia correttamente a VF15 ed in tipologia indica "esclusa")

  
Vai nell'anagrafica dei codici IVA.
Lì, potrai verificare gli agganci di ciascun codice IVA ai righi dei quadri VE, VF.
Di default, gli agganci vanno bene, ma ci può essere qualcora da correggere.
In ogni caso l'operazione è molto veloce... ad esempio, apri la scheda anagrafica del codice IVA utilizzato per registrare gli acquisti dai minimi, ed eventualmente, modifichi l'aggancio al quadro VF.

----------


## luigino

[QUOTE=lucam78;133935]il problema stà nel quadro VL, nel rigo VL2 in cui visualizza l'IVA a credito mi indica un importo completamente diverso [QUOTE] 
Per simulare correttamente il VL, devi ordinare al programma di generare l'ex quadro VG, ed ovviamente, il VL.

----------


## lucam78

> Vai nell'anagrafica dei codici IVA.
> Lì, potrai verificare gli agganci di ciascun codice IVA ai righi dei quadri VE, VF.
> Di default, gli agganci vanno bene, ma ci può essere qualcora da correggere.
> In ogni caso l'operazione è molto veloce... ad esempio, apri la scheda anagrafica del codice IVA utilizzato per registrare gli acquisti dai minimi, ed eventualmente, modifichi l'aggancio al quadro VF.

  Nulla da fare, avevo già verificato, l'aggancio è corretto, probabilmente non lo riporta in quanto l'operazione è indicata come "_3 - esclusa_" e non come "_0 - imponibile con iva da non riportare_" da voi come è indicata?  scusate se stò monopolizzando la discussione! :Embarrassment:  
[QUOTE=luigino;134008][QUOTE=lucam78;133935]il problema stà nel quadro VL, nel rigo VL2 in cui visualizza l'IVA a credito mi indica un importo completamente diverso   

> Per simulare correttamente il VL, devi ordinare al programma di generare l'ex quadro VG, ed ovviamente, il VL.

  Anche in questo caso avevi ragione, ok ti devo un regalo? :Big Grin:

----------


## conslavoro

*Per aprire l'anno 2010 ed iniziare a inserire le registrazioni per il 2010.. Si deve fare delle operazioni... O basta inserire le fatture con le date relative ed il programma apre l'anno 2010?????*

----------


## luigino

> *Per aprire l'anno 2010 ed iniziare a inserire le registrazioni per il 2010.. Si deve fare delle operazioni... O basta inserire le fatture con le date relative ed il programma apre l'anno 2010?????*

  "QUELO" MODE ON:La seconda che hai detto... 
:-) 
Devi solo iniziare a registrare le fatture del 2010.

----------


## luigino

> Nulla da fare, avevo già verificato, l'aggancio è corretto, probabilmente non lo riporta in quanto l'operazione è indicata come "_3 - esclusa_" e non come "_0 - imponibile con iva da non riportare_" da voi come è indicata?  scusate se stò monopolizzando la discussione!

  
Imposta il codice IVA come "ESENTE".

----------


## FrancescoPinna

> Salve a tutti!
> Mi unisco alla discussione per fare una domanda riguardo la Comunicazione Annuale Iva. 
> Premetto che uso il software C.T. solo da qualche mese, ho ben chiaro come generare il file telematico, ma per la stampa della Comunicazione come procedo? 
> Grazie

  sembra che il Dott. caporali ti abbia sentito.  
nell'ultima release del 03/02/10 ha introdotto la possibilità di eseguire la stampa del modello ministeriale della comunicazione annuale dati iva.

----------


## lucam78

> Imposta il codice IVA come "ESENTE".

  Perfetto! cos&#236; funziona!  :Wink:    

> sembra che il Dott. caporali ti abbia sentito.  
> nell'ultima release del 03/02/10 ha introdotto la possibilit&#224; di eseguire la stampa del modello ministeriale della comunicazione annuale dati iva.

  Ottima cosa! 
edit: ho appena letto: "&#232; stato corretto il bug che impediva il riporto degli acquisti da soggetti “minimi” nel quadro VF"
che dire, servizio perfetto, complimenti!!

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutti, 
sto valutando seriamente di acquistare il software del "commercialista telematico".
Volevo sapere se il programma permette di predisporre un file da inviare al consulente che provveder&#224; all'invio della dichiarazione dei redditi o se l'invio &#232; possibile solo sulla macchina dove &#232; residente il programma.
Poi ero interessato a sapere se il programma pu&#242; essere utilizzato in rete con un computer che fa da server e gli altri che fanno da client.
E se sono necessarie piu' licenze per questa operazione. 
Grazie!!

----------


## luigino

> Salve a tutti, 
> sto valutando seriamente di acquistare il software del "commercialista telematico".
> Volevo sapere se il programma permette di predisporre un file da inviare al consulente che provvederà all'invio della dichiarazione dei redditi o se l'invio è possibile solo sulla macchina dove è residente il programma.
> Poi ero interessato a sapere se il programma può essere utilizzato in rete con un computer che fa da server e gli altri che fanno da client.
> E se sono necessarie piu' licenze per questa operazione. 
> Grazie!!

  Io lo utilizzo in rete e non ho dovuto pagare alcunché per le postazioni aggiuntive.
Le aziende che tengono la contabilità internamente mi trasmettono i loro archivi contabili, che utilizzo per generare le dichiarazioni dei redditi.

----------


## FrancescoPinna

> Salve a tutti, 
> sto valutando seriamente di acquistare il software del "commercialista telematico".
> Volevo sapere se il programma permette di predisporre un file da inviare al consulente che provvederà all'invio della dichiarazione dei redditi o se l'invio è possibile solo sulla macchina dove è residente il programma.
> Poi ero interessato a sapere se il programma può essere utilizzato in rete con un computer che fa da server e gli altri che fanno da client.
> E se sono necessarie piu' licenze per questa operazione. 
> Grazie!!

  Non solo ti consente di fare entrambe le cose, ma ti consente di farle con estrema ( e sottolineo estrema!!!) semplicità.

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutti,
sto continuando a smanettare con la versione demo del software del "commercialista telematico" e lo sto trovando piuttosto completo ed intuitivo.
A questo punto avrei dei quesiti:
1) Se nel pc &#232; installato Office 2003 od un programma opensource &#232; possibile lo stesso utilizzare questo programma e sfruttarne tutte le potenzialit&#224;?
2) Ho sempre usato "team system" e questo programma (molto costoso!!) ti dava la possibilit&#224; di calcolare le imposte di esercizio in modo da poter effettuare la relativa registrazione a fine anno....volevo sapere se &#232; presente tale funzione o se fosse possibile arrivarci in qualche altro modo.
3) Inoltre &#232; possibile fare simulazioni di studi di settore in corso d'anno? 
Grazie!

----------


## rag. fantozzi

> Salve a tutti,
> sto continuando a smanettare con la versione demo del software del "commercialista telematico" e lo sto trovando piuttosto completo ed intuitivo.
> A questo punto avrei dei quesiti:
> 1) Se nel pc è installato Office 2003 od un programma opensource è possibile lo stesso utilizzare questo programma e sfruttarne tutte le potenzialità?
> 2) Ho sempre usato "team system" e questo programma (molto costoso!!) ti dava la possibilità di calcolare le imposte di esercizio in modo da poter effettuare la relativa registrazione a fine anno....volevo sapere se è presente tale funzione o se fosse possibile arrivarci in qualche altro modo.
> 3) Inoltre è possibile fare simulazioni di studi di settore in corso d'anno? 
> Grazie!

  Di Office 2003, potrai sfruttare EXCEL per le analisi di bilancio. 
Per la simulazione delle imposte di esercizio, il software esporta i quadri (con il reddito d'impresa) nei software SOGEI, ottimi, per ogni tipo di simulazione.

----------


## michelag

Salve a tutti!
Spero che qualcuno più esperto di me possa aiutarmi.. :Embarrassment: 
Sto registrando una fattura di vendita di un cespite, di una ditta in contabilità semplificata. Ho guardato il video corso relativo a questo argomento ma non mi sono chiare due cose:
1. come rilevare la minusvalenza. 
Trattandosi di una semplificata devo rilevare manualmente la minusvalenza come "costo non da fattura", o il  software lo rileva automaticamente? 
2. come girocontare il conto transitorio cespiti? 
Grazie in anticipo...

----------


## luigino

> Salve a tutti!
> 1. come rilevare la minusvalenza. 
> Grazie in anticipo...

  Trattandosi di una semplificata, non devi necessariamente girocontare il conto "transitorio cespiti".
Devi solo inserire una nuova registrazione con "cnf" per rilevare la minusvalenza.

----------


## michelag

grazie luigino.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasselhoof

salve a tutti, nel mio smanettamento del software del comm. telematico mi sono accinto ad esportare in Unico 2009 una contabilit&#224; inventata da me giusto per vedere come funzionava. Ma quano lancio crea file di esportazione mi da questo errore:"Durante la creazione del file si sono creati dei problemi: si consiglia di verificare i dati94 - utilizzo non valido di Null" 
Lo so vista l'ora difficilmente qualcuno mi risponder&#224; ma io la butto l&#236;! 
grazie

----------


## luigino

> salve a tutti, nel mio smanettamento del software del comm. telematico mi sono accinto ad esportare in Unico 2009 una contabilità inventata da me giusto per vedere come funzionava. Ma quano lancio crea file di esportazione mi da questo errore:"Durante la creazione del file si sono creati dei problemi: si consiglia di verificare i dati94 - utilizzo non valido di Null" 
> Lo so vista l'ora difficilmente qualcuno mi risponderà ma io la butto lì! 
> grazie

  http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/diciva10z.pdf 
Probabilmente, non erano completi i dati anagrafici.

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutti,
il software del "commercialista telematico" mi convince sempre di piu' anche se mi sto trovando ad adottare un modus operandi completamente diverso da quello a cui ero abituato e soprattutto mi sto approcciando per la prima volta ai software sogei.
Una cosa che ho notato in fase di esportazione di contabilit&#224; professionisti &#232; che non mi riporta le ritenute subite dal professionista nell'apposito rigo della dichiarazione.
E' normale o ho sbagliato qualcosa io in fase di registrazione della fattura emessa? 
Grazie per i vostri preziosi suggerimenti!

----------


## lucam78

Torno un attimo sul punto "acquisti dai minimi", dopo l'ultima release era stato corretto il mancato riporto degli acquisti dai contribuenti minimi nella dichiarazione iva, ho notato però che questi continuano ad non essere riportati nella comunicazione dati iva, a meno che non si imposti  il conto come "esente" come suggerito da Luigino. Ora il mio dubbio è più che altro legislativo, nella comunicazione dati iva, tali acquisti vanno inseriti? :Confused:

----------


## Contabile

> Ora il mio dubbio è più che altro legislativo, nella comunicazione dati iva, tali acquisti vanno inseriti?

  E' stato un dibattito lungo anche lo scorso anno. Alcuni li hanno inseriti altri no.

----------


## lucam78

> E' stato un dibattito lungo anche lo scorso anno. Alcuni li hanno inseriti altri no.

  Quindi possiamo dire che il software lascia libertà di scelta, io credo di inserirli in fin dei conti, lei che mi consiglia?

----------


## FrancescoPinna

> Quindi possiamo dire che il software lascia libertà di scelta, io credo di inserirli in fin dei conti, lei che mi consiglia?

  GIUSTO ieri anche noi avevamo lo stesso dubbio. 
non venivano inseriti se non si inseriva "esente" nei codici iva.  
abbiamo inserito "esente" ed è comparso in comunicazione il dato degli acquisti dai minimi.  
pensiamo di lasciarlo, anche se non ho mai sentito nessuna opinione a riguardo.

----------


## neorunner

Stavamo valutando in studio l'acquido del software bluestring... 
Al momento stiamo usando Osra...il software bluestring (versione demo) sembra facile ed intuitivo, almeno da questo primo approccio. 
La domanda che ci si stava ponendo oggi era la gestione ici...le aliquote dei diversi comuni vengono aggiornate automaticamente oppure vanno aggiornate manualmente?? 
Osra ha una utility rilasciata nei vari aggiornamenti che consente di aggiornare automaticamente le eventuali aliquote variate, molto utile e che evita errori, ed il notevole lavoro di inserimento di tutti i comuni interessati dai clienti dello studio.  
Attendo vostre news  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

> La domanda che ci si stava ponendo oggi era la gestione ici...le aliquote dei diversi comuni vengono aggiornate automaticamente oppure vanno aggiornate manualmente??

  Al momento la situazione ICI è questa.

----------


## xd1976

piccolo dubbio
purtroppo dovrò resettare tutto il PC e successivamente istallare nuovamente tutti i programma compreso il ns caro software di contabilità.
Mi chiedo: posso istallarlo partendo dall'ultima versione aggiornata o devo istallare il software base inviatomi all'inizio e poi ripetere l'istallazione dei vari aggiornamenti? 
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> piccolo dubbio
> purtroppo dovrò resettare tutto il PC e successivamente istallare nuovamente tutti i programma compreso il ns caro software di contabilità.
> Mi chiedo: posso istallarlo partendo dall'ultima versione aggiornata o devo istallare il software base inviatomi all'inizio e poi ripetere l'istallazione dei vari aggiornamenti? 
> grazie

  Puoi installare direttamente l'ultimo poiché ogni aggiornamento "include" tutti i precedenti.

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutti,
volevo sapere se nel software C.T. &#232; prevista la possibilit&#224; di esportare i dati per la compilazione del 770 perch&#232; nella versione demo che sto utilizzando nelle "gestioni fiscali-adempimenti annuali" non mi sembra prevista.

----------


## lucam78

Scusatemi ma proprio ora mi è venuto un dubbio!
Nel caso di registrazione di beni a detraibilità parziale (es. scheda carburante con iva detraibile al 40%) voi come vi comportate? ovvero, se dovessi registrare un acquisto con iva indetraibile userei ad es. la causale 20nd che mi riporta direttamente l'imponibile nel rigo VF17 relativo agli acquisti con iva indetraibile, ma se invece si ha una detraibilità solo parziale? se uso una normale causale 20-10-4  e forzo la colonna relativa alla detraibilità il software in dichiarazione iva non distingue l'iva detraibile da quella indetraibile ed in VL finisce per detrarmi tutta l'iva, come dovrei  fare?

----------


## Giusi80

> Scusatemi ma proprio ora mi è venuto un dubbio!
> Nel caso di registrazione di beni a detraibilità parziale (es. scheda carburante con iva detraibile al 40%) voi come vi comportate? ovvero, se dovessi registrare un acquisto con iva indetraibile userei ad es. la causale 20nd che mi riporta direttamente l'imponibile nel rigo VF17 relativo agli acquisti con iva indetraibile, ma se invece si ha una detraibilità solo parziale? se uso una normale causale 20-10-4  e forzo la colonna relativa alla detraibilità il software in dichiarazione iva non distingue l'iva detraibile da quella indetraibile ed in VL finisce per detrarmi tutta l'iva, come dovrei  fare?

  puoi creare una causale nuova (es. 2040) dove l'iva 20% viene detratta al 40... senza così dover forzare il campo della detrazione

----------


## Contabile

> Scusatemi ma proprio ora mi è venuto un dubbio!
> Nel caso di registrazione di beni a detraibilità parziale (es. scheda carburante con iva detraibile al 40%) voi come vi comportate?

   

> puoi creare una causale nuova (es. 2040) dove l'iva 20% viene detratta al 40... senza così dover forzare il campo della detrazione

  Se controllate bene le causali per l'IVA parzialmente detraibile sono già codificate

----------


## lucam78

> Se controllate bene le causali per l'IVA parzialmente detraibile sono già codificate

  Ho fatto una gaffe... :Embarrassment:  ha ragione!
Quindi gli acquisti parzialmente indetraibili non devono figurare in VF17 (dove vanno gli acquisti totalmente indetraibili) ma in VF11 indicando poi solo l'iva detraibile.

----------


## Tasselhoof

Buon sabato a tutti,
qualcuno di voi che usa il software CT mi sa dire se &#232; possibile creare un F24 in triplice copia in quanto deve essere presentato in banca?
E' un F24 relativo alle ritenute d'acconto che deve versare un condominio. 
Grazie

----------


## sabrinallt

> Se controllate bene le causali per l'IVA parzialmente detraibile sono già codificate

  ho controllato le causali in questione, in particolare per le spese telefoniche devo usare 2080 però poi la registrazione sbilancia e mi richiede la compilazione di un ulteriore rigo 1...come mai? 
es. rigo 1....imp 1000  iva 2080 è 120...di cui detr 100
mi richiama 
un altro rigo 1... ecc. non capisco come si procede? prima usavo Team System e era più semplice...potete chiarirmi la procedura?

----------


## Contabile

Non richiama un altro rigo. Tuttavia ci metti 2 e la registrazione si bilancia in automatico.

----------


## FrancescoPinna

> ho controllato le causali in questione, in particolare per le spese telefoniche devo usare 2080 però poi la registrazione sbilancia e mi richiede la compilazione di un ulteriore rigo 1...come mai? 
> es. rigo 1....imp 1000  iva 2080 è 120...di cui detr 100
> mi richiama 
> un altro rigo 1... ecc. non capisco come si procede? prima usavo Team System e era più semplice...potete chiarirmi la procedura?

  diciamo che raramente sbilancia in questo modo chiedendo un ulteriore rigo 1 a zero. 
Non sò se sia un bug o sia colpa degli arrotondamenti. Bisognerebbe posizionarsi con il mouse sugli importi a zero del rigo 1 in eccesso, per capire se è uno zero oppure zero virgola qualcosa....  
tu procedi pure, lascialo a zero e alla riga successiva ti dà il rigo 2.  
oppure se il secondo rigo 1 a zero ti dà fastidio cancella la registrazione e rifalla.

----------


## luigino

> Non richiama un altro rigo. Tuttavia ci metti 2 e la registrazione si bilancia in automatico.

  Basta lasciare fare al programma... fa TUTTO lui!!!
Quando la registrazione è quadrata, propone un rigo bianco. Diversamente, se la registrazione non è ancora quadrata, magari per questione di centesimi, viene proposto un ulteriore rigo di tipo 1, o di tipo 2. Sarà sufficiente premere continuativamente INVIO fino a confermare la registrazione.

----------


## luigino

> Basta lasciare fare al programma... fa TUTTO lui!!!
> Quando la registrazione è quadrata, propone un rigo bianco. Diversamente, se la registrazione non è ancora quadrata, magari per questione di centesimi, viene proposto un ulteriore rigo di tipo 1, o di tipo 2. Sarà sufficiente premere continuativamente INVIO fino a confermare la registrazione.

  Riassumendo...
Ti posizioni sul rigo di TIPO 1, nel campo codice IVA, digiti "2080", poi il programma ti propone l'imponibile, poi premerai ripetutamente invio fino a che il programma ti proporrà un rigo bianco.
TUTTO QUI. 
Che c'è di difficile?  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sabrinallt

> Riassumendo...
> Ti posizioni sul rigo di TIPO 1, nel campo codice IVA, digiti "2080", poi il programma ti propone l'imponibile, poi premerai ripetutamente invio fino a che il programma ti proporrà un rigo bianco.
> TUTTO QUI. 
> Che c'è di difficile?

  scusate ma avevo scritto una sciocchezza, infatti la deducibilità del costo all'80% è preimpostata nel conto spese telefoniche...ma allora a che serve la causale iva 2080? a quali casi si riferisce? potete faremi un esempio.

----------


## FrancescoPinna

> scusate ma avevo scritto una sciocchezza, infatti la deducibilità del costo all'80% è preimpostata nel conto spese telefoniche...ma allora a che serve la causale iva 2080? a quali casi si riferisce? potete faremi un esempio.

  auto ad uso promiscuo per agenti e rappresentanti??

----------


## xd1976

Buonasera
vorrei far notare un problema riscontrato con l'invio dei file comunicazione IVA predisposti con il programma.
Mi sono stati tutti respinti perchè pare fosse riportato uno spazio nei seguenti campi:
- Codice Carica
- Codice Fiscale società dichiarante
- Numero iscrizione all'albo del CAF 
Il punto è che il 1° e il 3° campo non erano nemmeno stati compilati  
altra domanda non sulla com.iva
qlc mi spiega come posso ovviare alla stampa delle certificazioni dei redditi per le SAS?
grazie

----------


## luigino

Io non ho avuto problemi per l'invio.
Occorre stare attenti a che i dati anagrafici siano completi.

----------


## Contabile

Nessun problema sia per spedizioni autonome che tramite intermediario. Occorre che i dati anagrafici siano corretamente inseriti. 
P.S. Luigino non avevo letto il tuo post  :Smile:

----------


## xd1976

I dati sono completi (a qst punto aggiungo: credo) 
ma il punto è che gli errori riguardano anche campi come:
- Codice Carica
- Numero iscrizione all'albo del CAF 
Inoltre anche per il CF mi dice che c'è uno spazio....ma io non ho trovato alcun spazio in + nei dati inseriti  
Sapete dirmi niente inoltre in merito alle certificazioni dei redditi per società di persone? 
Grazie

----------


## Contabile

Ritengo che qualcosa nei dati anagrafici non vada bene. 
Se vuoi mandami il file zippato dell'azienda, la email la conosci, così verifico e ti faccio sapere. Il tutto nel rispetto della legge sulla privacy. Garantito. 
Non ho capito cosa tu voglia intendere "certificazioni dei redditi per società di persone". Quadro H?

----------


## GIANNI3862

Salve a tutti, vedo che il software è utilizzato in modo ampio da molti di voi, e ritengo che , accertata la alta qualità professionale del gruppo, ne deduco che il prodotto sia molto valido, insomma lo comprerei :Smile:  potrei sapere se esiste un manuale operativo allegato? o dovrei basarmi sul corso online del sito.....
Grazie a tutti
Gianni

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve a tutti, vedo che il software è utilizzato in modo ampio da molti di voi, e ritengo che , accertata la alta qualità professionale del gruppo, ne deduco che il prodotto sia molto valido, insomma lo comprerei potrei sapere se esiste un manuale operativo allegato? o dovrei basarmi sul corso online del sito.....
> Grazie a tutti
> Gianni

  C'è, come hai già visto, il videocorso.  :Smile:

----------


## LucZan

A questo link ci sono le dispense di approfondimento di singole tematiche, periodicamente aggiornato: Pubblicazioni

----------


## sabrinallt

> auto ad uso promiscuo per agenti e rappresentanti??

  ok grazie grazie

----------


## vxv

intendo dire se c'è qualcuno come me che utilizza il software del comm. telematico anche per cose "semplici" per la gestione delle vendite e degli acquisti (ddt, fatture ecc). Io sto riscontrando vari problemini/difetti al punto tale da non riuscire ad usare il programma e ci si potrebbe confrontare...
grazie e saluti

----------


## luigino

> intendo dire se c'è qualcuno come me che utilizza il software del comm. telematico anche per cose "semplici" per la gestione delle vendite e degli acquisti (ddt, fatture ecc). Io sto riscontrando vari problemini/difetti al punto tale da non riuscire ad usare il programma e ci si potrebbe confrontare...
> grazie e saluti

  Il software si compone di 2 moduli: contabilità e fatturazione.
Il modulo contabilità è largamente documentato, il modulo fatturazione molto meno.
Non riesci ad utilizzare il modulo per la fatturazione?

----------


## luigino

Ah...
Volevo ringraziare il CT per aver inserito i promemoria nell'ultima release, come avevo suggerito qualche tempo fa.  :Smile:  :Smile:  
Certo, non è una funzione fondamentale, ma li trovo molto utili.  :Big Grin:

----------


## CIPI

Buonasera. 
Volevo segnalare quella che mi sembra una anomalia.
Nel predisporre una COMUNICAZIONE IVA per una società che si occupa di autoscuola ho notato che NON vengono riportati nella comunicazione i corrispettivi contabilizzati come esenti art. 10 cosa che non avviene invece se si parla di fatture. 
Un altra piccola anomalia notata è: barrando inavvertitamente le caselline predisposta dal contribuente o dal soggetto che spedisce non c'è controllo e vengono riportate tutte e due nel modello e di conseguenza nel file con l'inevitabile scarto. 
Mi è successo per un'invio.
Sono certa che saranno apportate le migliorie per i controlli

----------


## vxv

> Il software si compone di 2 moduli: contabilità e fatturazione.
> Il modulo contabilità è largamente documentato, il modulo fatturazione molto meno.
> Non riesci ad utilizzare il modulo per la fatturazione?

  Purtroppo il modulo fatturazione è mancante in diverse cosine e presenta alcuni difetti proprio nelle fatture vendite che mi trovo costretta a fare le fatture con un altro programma ma non posso continuare così: i preventivi con un primo programma, le fatture di vendita con relativa emissione di effetti sbf con un secondo e le registrazioni con il comm. telem.!

----------


## luigino

> Purtroppo il modulo fatturazione è mancante in diverse cosine e presenta alcuni difetti proprio nelle fatture vendite che mi trovo costretta a fare le fatture con un altro programma ma non posso continuare così: i preventivi con un primo programma, le fatture di vendita con relativa emissione di effetti sbf con un secondo e le registrazioni con il comm. telem.!

  Secondo me, il modulo fatturazione NON ha difetti, poiché ti consente tranquillamente di emettere DDT e fatture e di avere la contabilizzazione automatica in contabilità. 
Posso affermare con tranquillià, che funziona egregiamente!!! 
Poi, è chiaro che se hai esigenze particolari, per la fatturazione è auspicabile utilizzare un software ad hoc. 
Un mio amico, ad esempio, che gestisce un PUB utilizza un software ad hoc per tutto ciò che riguarda la gestione del locale (si tratta di un programma concepito espressamente per i ristoratori), ed il software del CT per la contabilità. 
Se prendi altri software per commercialisti come OSRA, o Zucchetti, o Teamsystem, non troverai di certo una gestione degli ordini e dalla fatturazione maggiormente dettagliati.
Anzi, spesso la gestione della fatturazione NON viene proprio fornita...

----------


## GIANNI3862

Nell'anagrafica di inserimento nuova azienda del software Contabile telematico non è prevista la modalità associazione. Secondo voi posso procedere con tipologia Persona fisica?
Grazie

----------


## luigino

> Nell'anagrafica di inserimento nuova azienda del software Contabile telematico non è prevista la modalità associazione. Secondo voi posso procedere con tipologia Persona fisica?
> Grazie

  Di fatto, ciò che inserisci in quella sezione ha valore di promemoria. Pertanto, potresti farlo tranquillamente.
Comunque, se clicchi sull'icona raffigurante il binocolo, puoi inserire anche altre nature giuridiche.

----------


## nadia

> Di fatto, ciò che inserisci in quella sezione ha valore di promemoria. Pertanto, potresti farlo tranquillamente.
> Comunque, se clicchi sull'icona raffigurante il binocolo, puoi inserire anche altre nature giuridiche.

  Aho'!  :Smile:  Non si riesce a trovare un difetto! leggendo i vari post mi sembra di poter confermare che il software è ottimo. Poi ogni tanto qualcuno ha qualche dubbio su come fare ma vedo che c'e' sempre la soluzione! Complimenti ai programmatori!  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> complimenti ai programmatori!

  hihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihi  hi  :Big Grin:

----------


## xd1976

> Secondo me, il modulo fatturazione NON ha difetti, poiché ti consente tranquillamente di emettere DDT e fatture e di avere la contabilizzazione automatica in contabilità. 
> Posso affermare con tranquillià, che funziona egregiamente!!!
> ...

  
Luigino c'è una guida per il modulo Fatturazione?  
tornando a qlc mia richiesta precedente, per la certificazione dei redditi da società di persona quindi come vi regolate? tramite la funzione del Mod.Unico?
Stampate il quadro RH e lo inviate ai vari soci? 
Per la certificazione delle ritenute? è previsto qlcosa? 
grazie

----------


## luigino

> Luigino c'è una guida per il modulo Fatturazione?  
> tornando a qlc mia richiesta precedente, per la certificazione dei redditi da società di persona quindi come vi regolate? tramite la funzione del Mod.Unico?
> Stampate il quadro RH e lo inviate ai vari soci? 
> Per la certificazione delle ritenute? è previsto qlcosa? 
> grazie

  Che io sappia, c'è solo l'HELP in linea. 
Per le certificazioni da consegnare ai soci, c'è un'apposita stampa in GESTIONI FISCALI - SIM. DICHIARAZIONI - RH.
Io, però, non l'ho mai usata, poiché ho sempre consegnato ai soci una copia del quadro RH.

----------


## xd1976

ti ringrazio
verificherò qll funzione 
per le certificazioni delle ritenute invece? è previsto qlcosa?

----------


## Contabile

> per le certificazioni delle ritenute invece? è previsto qlcosa?

  Contatta l'assistenza che ti dirà di: 
Andare in gestione fiscali, poi su simulazione dichiarazione dei redditi e quindi sulla linguetta 770.   
Ricorda che i dati del percipiente devono essere completi in fase di inserimento in anagrafica. 
Ricordati di ringraziare l'assistenza

----------


## xd1976

intanto ringrazio voi :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ornella P.

Ho il caso di una fattura emessa da un agente (contabilità ordinaria).
La casa madre - che gli fa le fatture in nome e per conto - ha detratto una ritenuta enasarco errata. 
Posto che il software non mi permette di modificare nulla, come faccio a quadrare l'incasso?

----------


## luigino

> Ho il caso di una fattura emessa da un agente (contabilità ordinaria).
> La casa madre - che gli fa le fatture in nome e per conto - ha detratto una ritenuta enasarco errata.
> Posto che il software non mi permette di modificare nulla, come faccio a quadrare l'incasso?

  Se devi modificare la registrazione della fattura, prima devi ovviamente disabbinare l'incasso.
In alternativa, senza disabbinare la registrazione dell'incasso, puoi provare a cliccare sul pulsante "sblocca".

----------


## xd1976

buonasera
dopo aver resettato tutto il pc ho dovuto istallare nuovamente il programma ma mi da sempre errore
premetto che provo a istallare il tutto utilizzando l'ultima applicazione aggiornata, qll del 4 marzo per intenderci
sbaglio qualcosa?

----------


## xd1976

Ho provato a istallare anche la versione demo ma da sempre errore 
in particolare mi segnala che il database è creato con una versione successiva a qll in uso.
Penso si riferisca a Access ma è la versione 07 ed è qll che ho usato sino a ieri mattina, cos'ha che nn va? 
per non lasciare nulla d'intentato ho scaricato anche la runtime di access 07 dal sito bluestring ma niente...anzi ogni volta che provo a lanciare il programma mi parte l'istallazione della Runtime e nn è normale 
PER FAVORE AIUTATEMI :Frown:

----------


## luigino

> Ho provato a istallare anche la versione demo ma da sempre errore 
> in particolare mi segnala che il database è creato con una versione successiva a qll in uso.
> Penso si riferisca a Access ma è la versione 07 ed è qll che ho usato sino a ieri mattina, cos'ha che nn va? 
> PER FAVORE AIUTATEMI

  Era successo anche a me... Anche io ho Access 2007.
Devi aggiornare Office al Servicepack 1.

----------


## xd1976

> Era successo anche a me... Anche io ho Access 2007.
> Devi aggiornare Office al Servicepack 1.

  Proverò a fare come dici, inoltre mi ha risposto anche mirko dall'assistenza a mezzo email.....speriamo di risolvere il tutto 
grazie

----------


## sabrinallt

Buongiorno,
ho un problemino col libro cespiti:
ho registrato degli acquisti di cespiti, ho inserito i beni nel libro cespiti, ma poi poichè erano < 516 ed ero in dubbio su trattamento civ-fisc prima di esserne certa ho cancellato i cespiti dal libro, chiariti i dubbi con Danilo (non si può più usare il conto beni < 516) ho provato a reinserirli nel libro cespiti ma... 
ecco il problema: i codici abbinati ai cespiti eliminati non si sono cancellati e ora ad ogni cespite che inserisco nel libro i codici progrediscono.
In pratica ho cespite 1 ............poi avevo cancellato cespiti da 3 a 7.....ora non posso più usare il codice cespite 3, ma la numerazione parte da 8 ecc..
Ho provato a verificare, sembra che il progressivo dei cespiti non si possa modificare, per cui vorrei sapere se contattando il tecnico può risolvere questo problema o se è capitato a qualcuno di voi e come avete risolto.
ciao e grazie.

----------


## rag. fantozzi

> Buongiorno,
> In pratica ho cespite 1 ............poi avevo cancellato cespiti da 3 a 7.....ora non posso più usare il codice cespite 3, ma la numerazione parte da 8 ecc..
> ciao e grazie.

  Non è un problema, funziona così la gestione gespiti di molti programmi di contabilità.
Il codice del cespite NON è un protocollo, ma un codice univoco che serve ad identificare il cespite. Alcuni programmi attribuiscono addirittura un codice alfanumerico, altri (come il software del CT) un codice numerico.
L'importante è SOLO che non vi siano due cespiti con lo stesso codice.

----------


## claudiogiugno@hotmail.it

Salve, sono nuovo qui e utilizzo da poco il software del CT. 
ho un problemino col software, mi potreste dire in che modo si riesce ad effettuare automaticamente la rilevazione delle fatture da emettere ( emessa nel 2010 ma totalmente di competenza del 2009) sia in semplificata che in ordinaria??? 
La procedura descritta funziona correttamente quando la fattura da emettere è con competenza tra due esercizi.. ma quando si prova a imputare il ricavo totalmente all'esercizio precedente ( in quanto la fattura emessa dopo dicembre ma i ricavi sono totalmente riferiti ad esso) il sistema rileva una scrittura pari a 0.
Qualcuno sa darmi delucidazioni???  grazie

----------


## conslavoro

io gestisco una contabilità semplificata.
Vorrei sapere perchè quando vado su stampa .. per stampare lo stato patrimoniale... per l'anno 2010.. mi ripropone i dati dell'anno 2009... 
qualcuno sa come fare per far visualizzare solo i dati del 2010.. 
grazie mille

----------


## Contabile

L'anomalia è già stata segnalata e risolta. Nella prossima release non ci sarà tale "complicazione".  Ciao

----------


## conslavoro

> l'anomalia è già stata segnalata e risolta. Nella prossima release non ci sarà tale "complicazione".  Ciao

  ma parlava per lo stato patrimoniale... ??.. Ma la relise arriverà anche a me che non ho pagato ancora l'aggiornamentoo..

----------


## luigino

> io gestisco una contabilità semplificata.
> Vorrei sapere perchè quando vado su stampa .. per stampare lo stato patrimoniale... per l'anno 2010.. mi ripropone i dati dell'anno 2009... 
> qualcuno sa come fare per far visualizzare solo i dati del 2010..
> grazie mille

  Se desideri i saldi relativi alle SOLE operazioni del 2010, devi spuntare il flag SALDI PARZIALI.

----------


## conslavoro

> Se desideri i saldi relativi alle SOLE operazioni del 2010, devi spuntare il flag SALDI PARZIALI.

  ti ringrazio.. ma però non trovo questa opzione?? dove si trova..

----------


## Contabile

Che realese hai? L'ultima è dei primi di marzo 2010.

----------


## conslavoro

> Che realese hai? L'ultima è dei primi di marzo 2010.

  forse è per quello che non riesco a trovare l'opzione per i soli parziali del 2010??  ho quella di fine febbraio...

----------


## luigino

> forse è per quello che non riesco a trovare l'opzione per i soli parziali del 2010??  ho quella di fine febbraio...

  Allora, è questo il motivo.
Hanno introdotto questa opzione con l'ultima release (quella di marzo).

----------


## conslavoro

Lo rinnovo subitooooo

----------


## xd1976

sto provando la funzione per i modelli unico pf con i dati 08 di una ditta individuale
inserisco i dati richiesti e lancio la creazione del file di esportazione ma mi da errore relativamente ai dati94 - utilizzo non valido di Null 
che vuol dire? 
ma il quadro RP come lo compilo?

----------


## luigino

> sto provando la funzione per i modelli unico pf con i dati 08 di una ditta individuale
> inserisco i dati richiesti e lancio la creazione del file di esportazione ma mi da errore relativamente ai dati94 - utilizzo non valido di Null 
> che vuol dire? 
> ma il quadro RP come lo compilo?

  Strano, prova a rivolgerti al servizio di assistenza.
Il quadro RP va compilato direttamente in UNICO.

----------


## xd1976

ok quindi intendi che cmq non mi fa una stampa del modello giusto?
mi crea solo il file da leggere sul programma dell'AE?

----------


## luigino

> ok quindi intendi che cmq non mi fa una stampa del modello giusto?
> mi crea solo il file da leggere sul programma dell'AE?

  che significa "stampa del modello giusto"?
In ogni momento puoi simulare i quadri RG, RF, RE, etc... 
Poi, i puoi  esportare nel software della SOGEI, da cui potrai compilare anche il quadro RP e stampare la dichiarazione completa.

----------


## xd1976

> che significa "stampa del modello giusto"?
> In ogni momento puoi simulare i quadri RG, RF, RE, etc... 
> Poi, i puoi  esportare nel software della SOGEI, da cui potrai compilare anche il quadro RP e stampare la dichiarazione completa.

  quel "giusto" era per chiedere conferma, ci mancava una virgola effetivamente :Smile:

----------


## sabrinallt

Ciao a tutti,
ho un problema, ho scaricato la relase di marzo, aggiornato le base dati, aggiornato gli schemi fiscali come richiesto, ho effettuato la simulazione della dich. iva...ma quando arrivo al punto: 
"Esportare i quadri fondamentali della dichiarazione IVA nel software SOGEI è semplicissimo.Dal menu GESTIONI FISCALI, selezioniamo il comando ESPORTA DATI IN UNICO 2010." 
....non mi trovo nessun comando ESPORTA DATI IN UNICO 2010.!!!!
l'ultimo riferimento è ancora al UNICO 2009. 
COME è POSSIBILE? ho aggiornato tutto quello che potevo ma non compare.
Ho anche reinstallato il programma...qualcuno sa dirmi che devo fare ??? 
Grazie davvero.

----------


## luigino

Sei sicura di aver l'ultima versione? 
Verifica in: menu ALTRE UTILITA' / INFO.
L'ultima release è datata 4/3/10.

----------


## Contabile

Io ho appena simulato ed esportato. Tutto ok.

----------


## iosalvo

Salve a tutti.
Un pò di giorni fà ho acquistato il programma ed ho felicemente iniziato ad utilizzarlo. Mi sono, però, imbattuto nel seguente problema: una mia cliente, contribuente mensile, il 01/03/2010 ha emesso fattura differita, riepilogativa delle note di consegna del mese di febbraio. Tramite il modulo gestionale ho caricato le note di consegna e poi ho generato automaticamente la fattura differita e l'ho automaticamente contabilizzata. Il programma ha attribuito alla fattura come data documento e data di registrazione la data del 01/03/2010. Perfetto! Tutto molto semplice e liscio come l'olio.
Però, andando a controllare  la stampa della fattura, innanzitutto ho constatato che il programma riporta correttamente su di essa la dicitura "fattura differita", mentre invece nella stampa del registro me la chiama solo "fattura".
Ma, soprattutto (eccoci al vero problema), andando a fare la verifica della liquidazione nel modulo contabilità, con mio grande stupore vedo che il programma considera l'iva come esigibile nel mese di MARZO e non di FEBBRAIO !!! 
Preciso che si tratta di fattura differita emessa da impresa privata ad impresa privata e, quindi, non rientrante nell'ipotesi prevista all'articolo 21, quarto comma, quarto periodo, del dpr 633/72 secondo il quale l'imposta diviene esigibile nel mese successivo a quello di consegna dei beni solo per situazioni particolari ovvero speciali decreti "agevolativi" emanati ai sensi degli articoli art. 22 II comma,art. 73 e art. 74.
Come fare, allora, per far sì che il programma consideri l'iva esigibile nel mese di febbraio e non nel mese di marzo?
Tra l'altro, non ho trovato alcuna opzione che consente di imputare manualmente il periodo o la data di competenza iva.
Mi aiutate gentilmente a trovare la soluzione? 
Entro domani dovrei pure fare il versamento....
Mi scuso per la lunghezza del messaggio e un grazie a tutti coloro che volessero aiutarmi.

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutti,
da venerdì sono ufficialmente acquirente del Contabile Telematico.
Prima domanda fresca fresca: nella sezione Altre Utilità/Info risulta installata la versione Blustring 1.0 aggiornata alla release del 07/01/2010.
Come faccio ad aggiornarla all'ultima del 04/03/2010? 
Inoltre anche se ho acquistato il software da questo sito i numeri di telefono ed i contatti email sono gli stessi di quelli indicati nel sito di blustring? 
Grazie a tutti!

----------


## Contabile

Per iosalvo. 
L'anomalia è stata segnalata e si sta proceondo per la soluzione del problema. 
Al momento occorre bypassare il problema. Ti dico come. 
Inserisci nel campo data registrazione 1 marzo e completi l'inserimento di tutti i dati della fattura. Prima di salvare torni nel campo data registrazione e modifichi la data 28 febbraio 2010. L'importo ti sarà liquidato a febbraio.  
E' poco ortodosso ma nelle prossime release il problema non ci sarà più.

----------


## Contabile

Per Tasselhoof. 
Quella che hai scaricato è la versione base. Invia una mail a info@blustring.it con i tuoi dati e riceverari l'aggiornamento all'ultima release.

----------


## conslavoro

domanda:  
quando ad aprire la pagina dei corrispettivi... 
mi visualizza sempre anche tutto quelli degli anni passati????!!!.. poi vado su visualizza solo : ed inserisco le date.. 
ma non c'è un modo per visualizzare sempre quelli dell'anno 2010.. e basta... oppure deve sempre inserire l'intervallo dell date.????

----------


## Contabile

Personalmente lo trovo comodo visualizzarli tutti fino a quando non si saranno consolidati i dati del 2009. Basta farci un pò la mano.  :Smile:  Se eventulamente vuoi vedere solo il periodo puoi farlo dalle stampe senza entrare nelle maschere di inserimento.  :Smile:

----------


## conslavoro

> Personalmente lo trovo comodo visualizzarli tutti fino a quando non si saranno consolidati i dati del 2009. Basta farci un pò la mano.  Se eventulamente vuoi vedere solo il periodo puoi farlo dalle stampe senza entrare nelle maschere di inserimento.

  ok.. grazie mille

----------


## iosalvo

> Per Tasselhoof. 
> Quella che hai scaricato è la versione base. Invia una mail a info@blustring.it con i tuoi dati e riceverari l'aggiornamento all'ultima release.

  Per Contabile.
Grazie per la rapida risposta.
In effetti, operando come dici tu l'iva viene liquidata a febbraio e non più a marzo.
Rimane, però, il problema che nella stampa del registro vendite il programma riporta come data di registrazione il 28 febbraio e come data del documento il 1 marzo.
Il che, ne converrai, non va bene.
Immagino che questo problema non sia risolvibile se non corregendo l'anomalia in una prossima release. 
Quindi non potrò stampare il registro fino ad allora? Oppure conosci una soluzione anche in questo caso?
Ancora grazie.

----------


## iosalvo

> Per iosalvo. 
> L'anomalia è stata segnalata e si sta proceondo per la soluzione del problema. 
> Al momento occorre bypassare il problema. Ti dico come. 
> Inserisci nel campo data registrazione 1 marzo e completi l'inserimento di tutti i dati della fattura. Prima di salvare torni nel campo data registrazione e modifichi la data 28 febbraio 2010. L'importo ti sarà liquidato a febbraio.  
> E' poco ortodosso ma nelle prossime release il problema non ci sarà più.

  Scusa, Contabile.
Ho citato per errore la tua risposta delle ore 11.16.15 al messaggio di Tasselhoof, avrei dovuto citare la tua risposta delle ore 11.14.59 al mio primo messaggio.
Rimane valida l'ultima richiesta di chiarimento che ti ho inviato alle ore 12.14.42.
Chiedo venia...

----------


## Contabile

> Rimane, però, il problema che nella stampa del registro vendite il programma riporta come data di registrazione il 28 febbraio e come data del documento il 1 marzo.
> Il che, ne converrai, non va bene.

  Nella prossima release il problema stampa sarà risolto.
Si avrà data di registrazione/competenza IVA che può essere antecedente alla data documento valida per la stampa sul registro.

----------


## vxv

Salve, chiedo per cortesia i seguenti chiarimenti in merito alla stampa di un bilancio di verifica al 28/2:
1) ammortamenti= ho selezionato nella stampa bilancio il ragguaglio degli assestamenti a mesi 2 però vedo il conteggio della quota amm.to ma non l'aggiornamento del f.do amm.to > devo procedere manualmente?
2) rimanenze materie prime= con la funzione di stat up ho caricato con data 31/12/09 le rimanenze finali, con lo scarico e carico dei documenti non si dovrebbe aggiornare? O devo procedere alla rilevazione manuale?
3) f.do tfr = anche qui si deve procedere manualmente? o c'è una funzione tipo per gli ammortamenti?
Grazie 1000

----------


## lucam78

Scusate, ho un dubbio. Qualche giorno fà mi è arrivata la mail che mi avvisava che l'abbonamento sarebbe scaduto sabato e che se avessi voluto rinnovare avrei dovuto pagare, inviare una mail per avvisare nonché andare nella sezione software di questo sito per selezionare il prodotto "aggiornamento software".
Io ho già effettuato il pagamento ed inviato e-mail di conferma e ho ricevuto la conferma d'ordine nonché la fattura d'acquisto, devo fare qualcos'altro? Mi pare di capire che non è necessario andare nella sezione software in  quanto nella mia area privata risulta già attivo l'aggiornamento per un altro anno, è corretto?

----------


## nadia

> Scusate, ho un dubbio. Qualche giorno fà mi è arrivata la mail che mi avvisava che l'abbonamento sarebbe scaduto sabato e che se avessi voluto rinnovare avrei dovuto pagare, inviare una mail per avvisare nonché andare nella sezione software di questo sito per selezionare il prodotto "aggiornamento software".
> Io ho già effettuato il pagamento ed inviato e-mail di conferma e ho ricevuto la conferma d'ordine nonché la fattura d'acquisto, devo fare qualcos'altro? Mi pare di capire che non è necessario andare nella sezione software in  quanto nella mia area privata risulta già attivo l'aggiornamento per un altro anno, è corretto?

  E' stata nostra cura segnalare al sistema il pagamento per la ricezione degli aggiornamenti, a seguito del pagamento effettuato. Non vi sono ulteriori adempimenti da svolgere...  :Smile:

----------


## lucam78

> E' stata nostra cura segnalare al sistema il pagamento per la ricezione degli aggiornamenti, a seguito del pagamento effettuato. Non vi sono ulteriori adempimenti da svolgere...

  Allora nuovamente grazie! e approfitto per rinnovare i miei complimenti per il software! :Smile:

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutti,
dovrei caricare sul software CT i cespiti pregressi, ho letto la procedura negli approfondimenti ma mi trovo a dover caricare dei lavori di ristrutturazione sede.
Nel vecchio software c'era la voce manutenzioni con aliquota del 20% mentre non ho trovato una voce simile.
Qualcuno mi sa dire la procedura per creare una nuova categoria? 
Grazie

----------


## solar

Buongiorno.
Uso il programma da ormai quasi un anno per gestire
una contabilità in regime semplificato e la mia valutazione è 
nettamente positiva in rapporto alla facilità di gestione, completezza e non ultimo il prezzo.
Ne approfitto per chiedere a qualcuno più esperto di me nella gestione del programma come mai quando inserisco le fatture di acquisto con data di registrazione es. 10 aprile gli
importi iva vengono computati già nel secondo trimestre
anche se la data fattura è di marzo.
Sbaglio io qualcosa?

----------


## luigino

> Buongiorno.
> Ne approfitto per chiedere a qualcuno più esperto di me nella gestione del programma come mai quando inserisco le fatture di acquisto con data di registrazione es. 10 aprile gli
> importi iva vengono computati già nel secondo trimestre
> anche se la data fattura è di marzo.
> Sbaglio io qualcosa?

  Ai fini della competenza IVA, rileva la data di registrazione, non della fattura.
Si tratta di una impostazione comune a moltissimi programmi di contabilità. Anche il SISPAC (che usavo prima) agisce così.
Diversamente, vi sarebbero moltissimi problemi.

----------


## solar

> Ai fini della competenza IVA, rileva la data di registrazione, non della fattura.
> Si tratta di una impostazione comune a moltissimi programmi di contabilità. Anche il SISPAC (che usavo prima) agisce così.
> Diversamente, vi sarebbero moltissimi problemi.

  Significa che se sul registro IVA cartaceo degli acquisti
registro una fattura emessa il 31/03/10 in data 10/04/10 non posso detrarre l'IVA nel primo trimestre?  :Confused:

----------


## luigino

> Significa che se sul registro IVA cartaceo degli acquisti
> registro una fattura emessa il 31/03/10 in data 10/04/10 non posso detrarre l'IVA nel primo trimestre?

  Esatto, la detrai nel secondo trimestre. 
Se la detrazione dell'IVA avvenisse con la data della fattura, anziché con quella di registrazione, sarebbe un "casino".
Pensa, ad esempio, ad una fattura di gennaio ricevuta ad agosto.

----------


## solar

> Esatto, la detrai nel secondo trimestre. 
> Se la detrazione dell'IVA avvenisse con la data della fattura, anziché con quella di registrazione, sarebbe un "casino".
> Pensa, ad esempio, ad una fattura di gennaio ricevuta ad agosto.

  Secondo il dpr 633/72 :Il diritto alla detrazione dell'imposta relativa ai beni e servizi acquistati o importati sorge nel momento in cui l'imposta diviene esigibile e può essere esercitato, al più tardi, con la dichiarazione relativa al secondo anno successivo a quello in cui il diritto alla detrazione è sorto ed alle condizioni esistenti al momento della nascita del diritto medesimo. 
Cioè posso imputare al trimestre di emissione purchè io registri la fattura prima della liquidazione trimestrale.
E' chiaro che se ricevo la fattura ad agosto non posso averla registrata ad aprile.

----------


## luigino

Non vedo il problema...
Se vuoi detrarti l'IVA nel primo trimestre, registri la fattura in data 31/03/2010, o con la stessa data della fattura. 
Se la fattura ti arriva quando hai già liquidato l'IVA del I trimestre, la registri nel trimestre in cui ti è arrivata.

----------


## solar

> Non vedo il problema...

  No, infatti non ho problemi con il programma, mi basta
inserire come data di registrazione il 31 e tutto va a posto.
Solo che ho trovato in rete un utente al quala l'Agenzia delle
Entrate aveva contestato la registrazione in data 31 sostenendo che non poteva essere arrivata il giorno stesso.     link:  http://www.borsa-italia.net/fisco-ta...-registrazione

----------


## luigino

> No, infatti non ho problemi con il programma, mi basta
> inserire come data di registrazione il 31 e tutto va a posto.
> Solo che ho trovato in rete un utente al quala l'Agenzia delle
> Entrate aveva contestato la registrazione in data 31 sostenendo che non poteva essere arrivata il giorno stesso.     link:  fatture di acquisto: competenza di registrazione - Borsa Italia

  Io non mi preoccuperei...
Probabilmente gli hanno contestato questa stupidaggine, per non contestargli qualcosa di peggio.  :Confused:  
Io ho sempre registrato le fatture a fine mese, e così, tutti i miei colleghi.
Personalmente, non conosco nessun commercialista che registra le fatture il giorno di arrivo al cliente.

----------


## Tasselhoof

> Salve a tutti,
> dovrei caricare sul software CT i cespiti pregressi, ho letto la procedura negli approfondimenti ma mi trovo a dover caricare dei lavori di ristrutturazione sede.
> Nel vecchio software c'era la voce manutenzioni con aliquota del 20% mentre non ho trovato una voce simile.
> Qualcuno mi sa dire la procedura per creare una nuova categoria? 
> Grazie

  Salve a tutti, 
scusate se ritorno sull'argomento ma vorrei avere delucidazioni da chi ha il software  CT su come carica in contabilità i lavori di ristrutturazione della sede aziendale (contabilità ordinaria). 
Grazie!

----------


## xd1976

ho un problema con il piano dei conti
nn mi compare nulla nella sezione "struttura del piano di conti" 
come faccio ad aggiungere conti?

----------


## roby

> ho un problema con il piano dei conti
> nn mi compare nulla nella sezione "struttura del piano di conti"
> come faccio ad aggiungere conti?

  il problema dipende da qualche programma che interferisce con la runtime di ACCESS 2007. Prova a disinstallare e a reinstallare la runtime di Access 2007 e si dovrebbe sistemare tutto...  :Smile:

----------


## lucam78

Scusate, da qualche parte è presente una stampa che possa evidenziare l'andamento dei corrispettivi/ricavi nei vari mesi? vorrei una stampa che mi indicasse il totale corrispettivi dell'ultimo anno magari mese per mese.

----------


## luigino

> Scusate, da qualche parte è presente una stampa che possa evidenziare l'andamento dei corrispettivi/ricavi nei vari mesi? vorrei una stampa che mi indicasse il totale corrispettivi dell'ultimo anno magari mese per mese.

  Stampe / Stampa bilancio (scheda comparazioni) / Comparazione saldi mensili

----------


## lucam78

> Stampe / Stampa bilancio (scheda comparazioni) / Comparazione saldi mensili

  Non mi ero reso conto di questa scheda! :Embarrassment: 
Comunque non è esattamente ciò che cercavo, oppure sono io che non riesco a ottenere ciò che voglio, io vorrei ad esempio il confronto per un singolo conto (corrispettivi) e per tutti i 12 mesi, quì mi pare mi indichi solo 3 periodi. :Confused:

----------


## luigino

> Non mi ero reso conto di questa scheda!
> Comunque non è esattamente ciò che cercavo, oppure sono io che non riesco a ottenere ciò che voglio, io vorrei ad esempio il confronto per un singolo conto (corrispettivi) e per tutti i 12 mesi, quì mi pare mi indichi solo 3 periodi.

  
Se clicchi sul pulsante COMPARAZIONE SALDI MENSILI, verrà evidenziato il saldo di ciascun conto movimentato ogni mese.

----------


## Tasselhoof

ciao a tutti, 
vorrei chiedere a chi utilizza il software del CT se sia possibile bloccare le variazioni ai comuni.
Mi spiego meglio: quando registro un'anagrafica e cerco il comune se per sbaglio cancello il nome di un comune la variazione avviene immediatamente senza un messaggio di conferma e se non ho fatto caso al nome del comune cancellato sono problemi. 
E'  possibile risolvere tale situazione? 
Grazie!

----------


## lucam78

> Se clicchi sul pulsante COMPARAZIONE SALDI MENSILI, verrà evidenziato il saldo di ciascun conto movimentato ogni mese.

  Ora l'ho trovato grazie! :Smile:

----------


## Tec

Ciao! Sono una giovane professionista che ha acquistato il software di commercialista telematico (anche incentivata dal vostro forum in cui si descrive come molto facile e pratico) perchè vorrei tenere la contabilità da sola, sono agli inizi e vorrei ottimizzare un po' i costi. 
Venendo al dunque ho dei problemi con l'inserimento delle fatture con ritenuta d'acconto sia di clienti che di fornitori.
Devo inserire una fattura con ritenuta d'acconto di un fornitore con regime dei minimi e una relativa ad una prestazione occasionale. Ho flaggato "percipiente", "fattura con ritenuta" e compilato tutti i campi relativi alla ritenuta nella apposita sezione e cliccato su registra pagamento. 
Premetto che la ritenuta in questione è stata già pagata tramite la mia banca online e non con il software. 
MA....quando controllo lo stato patrimoniale...la ritenuta non se ne vuole andare dalla parte dei debiti. Non trovo nel sistema una parte in cui cliccare su "ritenuta pagata" o simili per far si che nello stato patrimoniale la somma dell'erario risulti pagata. 
Gentilmente qualcuno mi può aiutare? Ho già guardato il videocorso e gli approfondimenti che seppur fatti bene non mi danno informazioni in tal senso.
Se utile il mio regime è ordinario semplificato.
Grazie

----------


## luigino

> Devo inserire una fattura con ritenuta d'acconto di un fornitore con regime dei minimi e una relativa ad una prestazione occasionale. Ho flaggato "percipiente", "fattura con ritenuta" Grazie

  Devi compilare la sezione RITENUTE della procedura per la registrazione della fattura. Poi, devi cliccare sul pulsante REGISTRAZIONE STORNO RITENUTA.
Ciò va fatto prima di registrare il pagamento.

----------


## Dott.frapet

Salve, sono interessato all'acquisto del software ma vorrei chiedere alcune notizie:
Il software gestisce le contabilità IVA con le percentuali di compensazione degli imprenditori agricoli? Le gestisce anche in caso di contabilità separate? Ovvero stesso soggetto con contabilità "commerciale" e contabilità agricola, quindi con due intercalari IVA?
Elabora il prospetto di bilanco per le dichiarazioni fiscali?
Il software elabora i prospetti per le società di comodo?
Simula gli studi di settore?
Gestise la ripartizione dei redditi nelle imprese familiari?
Scusate per il numero delle domande, ma ho guardato la demo e mi sono venuti questi dubbi.
Grazie.

----------


## sabrinallt

Ciao a tutti, 
l'anno scorso ho comprato il software del C.T., 
ora sono in procinto di fare una valutazione d'azienda di una semplificata, pertanto mi sono registrata anche i movimenti patrimoniali in modo da avere la stampa dello S.P. ...e questo fu uno dei motivi per cui comprai il software..
cmq ora che ho riconciliato gli E.C., ho generato la stampa dello S.P. e mi sono resa conto che i risconti e i ratei, il f.do ammortamento, il f.do TFR e i debiti vs. fornitori sono stati tutti inseriti nel calderone dei Debiti vs. Fornitori!!
Purtroppo non è corretto inserire i f.di e soprattutto i ratei e i risconti nei debiti vs. fornitori....inoltre non capisco: se il soft. è stato creato per gestire le semplificate quasi come le ordinarie perchè questa funzione è stata impostata così? ho controllato gli agganci dei ratei e risconti e sono corretti ma non mi spiego perchè finiscano nei deb. vs. fornitori.... è possibile correggere questo problema?

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutti,
sto preparando la delega di metà maggio ed oltre al 1° trim iva vorrei aggiungere un'altra delega con le ritenute di aprile con la stessa scadenza.
Quello che vorrei sapere...è possibile stampare un'unica delega con il codice tributo 6031 e 1040 senza dover stampare due deleghe separate? 
Grazie!

----------


## luigino

[QUOTE=sabrinallt;148183]Ciao a tutti, 
ho generato la stampa dello S.P. e mi sono resa conto che i risconti e i ratei, il f.do ammortamento, il f.do TFR e i debiti vs. fornitori sono stati tutti inseriti nel calderone dei Debiti vs. Fornitori!!
[QUOTE] 
NON E' COSI'!!!
Per usare un eufemismo, secondo me NON lo stai usando in modo corretto. 
Prima di sparlare, bisognerebbe almeno imparare ad usarlo vedendo attentamente il videocorso e scaricando gli approfondimenti in PDF.
Se ciò non fosse sufficiente, puoi sempre chiedere il servizio di assistenza. 
Di sicuro, lo scopo del forum NON è accogliere post di difetti INESISTENTI !!!

----------


## luigino

> Salve a tutti,
> sto preparando la delega di metà maggio ed oltre al 1° trim iva vorrei aggiungere un'altra delega con le ritenute di aprile con la stessa scadenza.
> Grazie!

  Si, nella delega con il tributo 6031, puoi inserire il codice tributo 1040 manualmente.
In alternativa, dalla stessa delega, puoi generarlo automaticamente dalla sezione RITENUTE DA VERSARE.

----------


## luigino

> Salve, sono interessato all'acquisto del software ma vorrei chiedere alcune notizie:
> Il software gestisce le contabilità IVA con le percentuali di compensazione degli imprenditori agricoli? Le gestisce anche in caso di contabilità separate? Ovvero stesso soggetto con contabilità "commerciale" e contabilità agricola, quindi con due intercalari IVA?
> Elabora il prospetto di bilanco per le dichiarazioni fiscali?
> Il software elabora i prospetti per le società di comodo?
> Simula gli studi di settore?
> Gestise la ripartizione dei redditi nelle imprese familiari?
> Scusate per il numero delle domande, ma ho guardato la demo e mi sono venuti questi dubbi.
> Grazie.

  Per gli agricoltori, vedi qui: http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/agricoli18.pdf 
Per le contabilità separate: http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/...separate14.pdf 
Per le dichiarazioni fiscali, dal menu GESTIONI FISCALI, il software simula i quadri da inserire nella dichiarazione dei redditi (RG, RE, RF, RG, Studi, etc...) ed è in grado di esportarli nei software SOGEI. http://www.blustring.it/istruzioni01/ExportUnico01.pdf

----------


## Tasselhoof

> ciao a tutti, 
> vorrei chiedere a chi utilizza il software del CT se sia possibile bloccare le variazioni ai comuni.
> Mi spiego meglio: quando registro un'anagrafica e cerco il comune se per sbaglio cancello il nome di un comune la variazione avviene immediatamente senza un messaggio di conferma e se non ho fatto caso al nome del comune cancellato sono problemi. 
> E'  possibile risolvere tale situazione? 
> Grazie!

   

> Salve a tutti,
> dovrei caricare sul software CT i cespiti pregressi, ho letto la procedura negli approfondimenti ma mi trovo a dover caricare dei lavori di ristrutturazione sede.
> Nel vecchio software c'era la voce manutenzioni con aliquota del 20% mentre non ho trovato una voce simile.
> Qualcuno mi sa dire la procedura per creare una nuova categoria? 
> Grazie

  Ciao Luigino, dato che ti vedo molto ferrato sull'utilizzo del programma, mi sapresti dare delle risposte alle domande in "citazione"? 
Grazie mille!! 
P.s. Mi interessa soprattutto quella relativa ai lavori di ristrutturazione sede

----------


## Tec

> Devi compilare la sezione RITENUTE della procedura per la registrazione della fattura. Poi, devi cliccare sul pulsante REGISTRAZIONE STORNO RITENUTA.
> Ciò va fatto prima di registrare il pagamento.

  Ciao,
in realtà ho fatto esattamente quello che mi suggerisci ma quando entro nel "bilancio" e anche in prima nota il pagamento risulta registrato verso i fornitori ma permane il debito verso erario. anche se nella lista dei pagamenti appare anche l'importo della ritenuta come pagato....
Qualcuno mi può dire se è un problema del mio software o è generalizzato? E in caso come posso risolverlo? Grazie!

----------


## luigino

> Ciao,
> in realtà ho fatto esattamente quello che mi suggerisci ma quando entro nel "bilancio" e anche in prima nota il pagamento risulta registrato verso i fornitori ma permane il debito verso erario. anche se nella lista dei pagamenti appare anche l'importo della ritenuta come pagato....
> Qualcuno mi può dire se è un problema del mio software o è generalizzato? E in caso come posso risolverlo? Grazie!

  Il software funziona correttamente.
Forse non mi sono spiegato...
Quando storni la ritenuta, fai la scrittura:
FORNITORE a Erario c/ritenute
E' ovvio che il conto Erario c/ritenute rimanga aperto. Si chiuderà quando verserai la ritenuta con il mod. F24 facendo la scrittura:
Erario c/ritenute a Banca

----------


## Tec

> Il software funziona correttamente.
> Forse non mi sono spiegato...
> Quando storni la ritenuta, fai la scrittura:
> FORNITORE a Erario c/ritenute
> E' ovvio che il conto Erario c/ritenute rimanga aperto. Si chiuderà quando verserai la ritenuta con il mod. F24 facendo la scrittura:
> Erario c/ritenute a Banca

  Grazie farò così.
Avrei anche un altro dubbio da fugare.
Ho acquistato un'auto che devo detrarre al 40%. Ma quando sono entrata a modificare la voce di conto "autoveicoli" il sistema non mi ha dato la possibilità di cambiare la detrazione (segnalata al 100%). Ho provato pertanto a inserire una nuova voce di conto ma anche in questo caso la scheda nella parte relativa all'indicazione di detraibilità per professionisti non mi risulta modificabile. 
Come faccio a sistemare correttamente la rilevazione? :Confused: 
Grazie!
Tecla

----------


## luigino

> Grazie farò così.
> Avrei anche un altro dubbio da fugare.
> Ho acquistato un'auto che devo detrarre al 40%. Ma quando sono entrata a modificare la voce di conto "autoveicoli" il sistema non mi ha dato la possibilità di cambiare la detrazione (segnalata al 100%). Ho provato pertanto a inserire una nuova voce di conto ma anche in questo caso la scheda nella parte relativa all'indicazione di detraibilità per professionisti non mi risulta modificabile. 
> Come faccio a sistemare correttamente la rilevazione?
> Grazie!
> Tecla

  Attenta a non confondere la detraibiltà dell'IVA con la deducibilità del costo.
La detraibilità dell'IVA viene gestita dal codice IVA utilizzato, non dal conto di contropartita.

----------


## sermarco

Salve a tutti è un pò che vi leggo ma è il primo intervento vorrei acquistare questo software che stò testando in modalità demo ma mi chiedevo il costo di acquisto comprende 1 anno di aggiornamenti ma poi che succede?
Cioè al di là dell'assistenza che è a pagamento ho visto le cifre gli aggiornamenti arrivano? Tipo unico 2011, etc... e poi il software continua sempre a funzionare oppure ha una licenza che scade e bisogna rinnovarla per aprirlo?
Ultima cosa ho letto qualche pagina iniziale dello scorso anno c'è scritto che se uno fa l'abbonamento al sito c'è uno sconto ma a quanto ammonta e per quale versione è? Ho visto sul sito del produttore che la professional (che è quella che mi interessa) costa 195 + iva su questo sito quanto viene?
Grazie
Marco

----------


## xd1976

salve 
la liquidazione iva trimestrale non mi calcola gli interessi...dove sbaglio? 
altra cosa, anzitutto complimenti per l'aggiornamento relativo al "bilancio" per i professionisti, però mi chiedevo se fosse possibile studiare qualcosa specifico per i contribuenti minimi.
E' vero che nn ci sono obblighi contabili però rendicontarli non fa male
Io ora mi sto attrezzando ponendo tutto come iva indetraibile che poi sarebbe la verità però non mi risulta che ci sia qlc collegamento diretto ai moduli fiscali ad esempio 
grazie

----------


## Ornella P.

> salve 
> la liquidazione iva trimestrale non mi calcola gli interessi...dove sbaglio? 
> altra cosa, anzitutto complimenti per l'aggiornamento relativo al "bilancio" per i professionisti, però mi chiedevo se fosse possibile studiare qualcosa specifico per i contribuenti minimi.
> E' vero che nn ci sono obblighi contabili però rendicontarli non fa male
> Io ora mi sto attrezzando ponendo tutto come iva indetraibile che poi sarebbe la verità però non mi risulta che ci sia qlc collegamento diretto ai moduli fiscali ad esempio 
> grazie

  Non ci crederai, ma per riportare gli interessi trimestrali nella liquidazione iva, devi prima generare la liquidazione IVA.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ovviamente non prima di aver registrato le fatture.  :EEK!:  
Per altre informazioni, c'è il videocorso!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Provaci !! 
ciao

----------


## xd1976

> Non ci crederai, ma per riportare gli interessi trimestrali nella liquidazione iva, devi prima generare la liquidazione IVA. 
> Ovviamente non prima di aver registrato le fatture.

  WOW :EEK!:  non ci avevo pensato!!! 
e io che credevo che senza caricare le fatture mi calcolasse l'IVA da solo :Embarrassment:  
Eppure è strano perchè qnd ho lanciato la liquidazione i dati me li ha forniti e senza interessi.
Dici che devo lanciarla preceduta da qlc formula magica? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xd1976

continuo a stampare le liquidazioni senza gli interessi trimestrali 
qlc sa darmi una mano  :Confused:

----------


## xd1976

Altri quesiti prima di andare a nanna :Smile:  
- come mai per la certificazione dei redditi da società (la stampa quadro RH che detto tra noi è alquanto scarna) non mi riporta i dati del quadro rg?
- se provo a fare l'esportazione dei dati in unico per un socio di una sas mi da qst errore: si consiglia di verificare i dati429 - il componente ActiveX non è in grado di creare l'oggetto  
per stasera è tutto :Wink:

----------


## Ornella P.

> continuo a stampare le liquidazioni senza gli interessi trimestrali 
> qlc sa darmi una mano

  Continui a non voler prima ascoltare il videocorso....

----------


## stuppaintuppa

> Continui a non voler prima ascoltare il videocorso....

  perchè tediarsi con un videocorso?
di sicuro su internet si trovano video assai più interessanti..... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## xd1976

avete anche ragione per il video corso, si può scaricare come file? 
purtroppo il mio PC non mi consente di visionarlo online avendo problemi di varia natura con java e simili infatti anche youtube o altro non mi è possibile vederli

----------


## Contabile

> Si può scaricare come file?

  Certo che si può!!!!!

----------


## xd1976

ok vado sul sito 
grazie mille 
per l'errore in fase di esportazione in unico per cui mi da l'errore: si consiglia di verificare i dati429 - il componente ActiveX non è in grado di creare l'oggetto?

----------


## Contabile

Sono problemi di aggiornamento di file di librerie o di comandi relativi all'amministrazione del computer. 
Prova col classivo tasto dx ed effettua l'operazione di operare come amministratore quando ti dà l'errore.

----------


## lucam78

Scusate, ma se io volessi inserire un bene strumentale personale solo come "promemoria"? ovvero si tratta di un bene personale che uso per l'attività e quindi deve essere indicato ai fini studi di settore ma non lo voglio considerare relativo all'impresa, quindi non deve figurare nel registro beni strumentali e non sarà ammortizzato, è possibile fare ciò?

----------


## sermarco

Scusatemi se la domanda è banale ma ho da poco comprato il programma e ancora sto capendo come funziona.
In particolare stò inserendo un professionista ordinario e stò combattendo con le varie opzioni si bilancio stampabile. Mentre la situazione economica e patrimoniale funziona anche se senza il criterio di cassa, perchè la situazione economica professionista non mi stampa i ricavi?
Ho inserito un nuovo conto prestazioni professionali che non c'era, subito agganciato ai ricavi delle vendite e ho messo 100 come imponibilità e la spunta come conto gestito x cassa sulle opzioni dei prof., dove sbaglio????? E' questo il motivo?
Grazie se mi potete aiutare.
Saluti Marco

----------


## sermarco

> Scusatemi se la domanda è banale ma ho da poco comprato il programma e ancora sto capendo come funziona.
> In particolare stò inserendo un professionista ordinario e stò combattendo con le varie opzioni si bilancio stampabile. Mentre la situazione economica e patrimoniale funziona anche se senza il criterio di cassa, perchè la situazione economica professionista non mi stampa i ricavi?
> Ho inserito un nuovo conto prestazioni professionali che non c'era, subito agganciato ai ricavi delle vendite e ho messo 100 come imponibilità e la spunta come conto gestito x cassa sulle opzioni dei prof., dove sbaglio????? E' questo il motivo?
> Grazie se mi potete aiutare.
> Saluti Marco

  Un aiutino? consiglio? Nessuno ci gestisce un professionista?
Grazie

----------


## Contabile

Il ricavo/costo deve essere incassato/pagato.  :Smile:

----------


## sermarco

> Il ricavo/costo deve essere incassato/pagato.

  E' chiaro che le fatture sono pagate il prof è ordinario e il pagamento non l'ho fatto automatico ma con apposita scrittura alla data dell'effettivo incasso solo che il ricavo non compare come mai?
Grazie
Saluti Marco

----------


## luigino

> E' chiaro che le fatture sono pagate il prof è ordinario e il pagamento non l'ho fatto automatico ma con apposita scrittura alla data dell'effettivo incasso solo che il ricavo non compare come mai?
> Grazie
> Saluti Marco

  Hai imputato il pagamento alla specifica fattura?

----------


## sermarco

> Hai imputato il pagamento alla specifica fattura?

  Si ho fatto il pagamento con incasso clienti e dopo aver selezionato il cliente ho selezionato la fattura pagata ed ho digitato l'importo effettivamente incassato poi ho ripetuto il pagamento mettendo ritenute subite al posto della banca x rigirare la ritenuta e chiudere tutta la fattura.
Potrebbe essere questo il problema? C'è un'altra procedura?
Grazie
Saluti Marco

----------


## lucam78

Scusate, non riesco  a capire perchè quando faccio l'esportazione dei dati per la dichiarazione irap di un professionista continua a considerarlo come impresa e di conseguenza mi compila i campi in modo errato! :Confused:

----------


## xd1976

beato te che almeno riesci a importarli a me da errore  :Frown:

----------


## Contabile

Per l'importazione senza errore non devi far partire il programma ministeriale da un "collegamento" ma in maniera diretta.
Tipo START - UNICO ON LINE - IRAP 2010

----------


## lucam78

Io lo faccio partire da un "collegamento" perchè nelle guide veniva consigliato ciò per evitare errori del software! Certo che questi software sogei non sono proprio il massimo, mi sono reso conto ora che la dichiarazione irap non mi fa il calcolo e la generazione delle deleghe F24! Per fortuna che il software del commercialista telematico ha la nuova utility per il rateizzo delle imposteda cui faccio tutto! :Big Grin:

----------


## conslavoro

vorrei sapere, come si far visualizzare una rilevazione (inserita da contabilità generale).. nel registro iva... ... non so come fare....  grazie,,.. attendo un'aiuto...

----------


## lucam78

Ho notato che l'utility per il calcolo della rateizzazione delle imposte da unico 2010 calcola gli acconti INPS sezione II al 100% e non all'80% come da istruzioni!
Inoltre non si potrebbe fare in modo di acquisire anche i debiti che derivano dai regimi forfettari (nuove iniziative produttive)? :Smile:

----------


## sabrinallt

> Ho notato che l'utility per il calcolo della rateizzazione delle imposte da unico 2010 calcola gli acconti INPS sezione II al 100% e non all'80% come da istruzioni!
> Inoltre non si potrebbe fare in modo di acquisire anche i debiti che derivano dai regimi forfettari (nuove iniziative produttive)?

  a me con l'irap non dava problemi. lo fa anche con le imposte sui redditi?

----------


## luigino

> Ho notato che l'utility per il calcolo della rateizzazione delle imposte da unico 2010 calcola gli acconti INPS sezione II al 100% e non all'80% come da istruzioni!

  In ogni caso... possiamo modificare la % proposta di default dal programma.  :Smile:

----------


## lucam78

> In ogni caso... possiamo modificare la % proposta di default dal programma.

  Si si, io infatti l'ho modificata manualmente! :Wink: 
Era giusto per segnalarlo, anche se a me la gestione inps dà qualche problema, non mi crea nemmeno le deleghe, a questo punto credo sia un problema solo mio, verificherò un pò le impostazioni! :Confused:

----------


## michelag

Non sei l'unico, anche io ho qualche problema con la gestione inps, quando creo le deleghe non trasferisce i codici e non capisco per quale motivo, credo di avergli inserito tutti i dati, codice sede, matricola saldo e acconto, cos'altro manca? :Confused:

----------


## luigino

> Non sei l'unico, anche io ho qualche problema con la gestione inps, quando creo le deleghe non trasferisce i codici e non capisco per quale motivo, credo di avergli inserito tutti i dati, codice sede, matricola saldo e acconto, cos'altro manca?

  Verificate meglio...
Io ed i miei collewghi non abbiamo riscontrato problemi!!!

----------


## michelag

Non capisco dove sbaglio... ho indicato i codici relativi al saldo e all'acconto nell'anagrafica ditta (mi ero accorta che mancavano) ma continua a non trasferirmi i codici inps nelle deleghe.. :Frown:

----------


## michelag

Ho capito il problema, non avevo aggiornato la lista dei codici tributo! ora tutto ok!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## carla700

> Ho capito il problema, non avevo aggiornato la lista dei codici tributo! ora tutto ok!

  
Per la precisione...  http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/rateizz04.pdf    :Big Grin:

----------


## lucam78

Accidenti! vuoi vedere che non ho aggiornato neppure io la lista codici? :EEK!: 
Ora provo! :Embarrassment: 
ps:l'aggiornamento di oggi non va, il link per il download risulta errato!

----------


## carla700

> Accidenti! vuoi vedere che non ho aggiornato neppure io la lista codici?
> Ora provo!
> ps:l'aggiornamento di oggi non va, il link per il download risulta errato!

  io l'ho scaricato ieri sera senza problemi...
magari, è intasata la rete.

----------


## lucam78

> io l'ho scaricato ieri sera senza problemi...
> magari, è intasata la rete.

  Può essere, riprovo più tardi! :Wink:  
Per quanto riguarda l'inps, chiedo venia,  non avevo aggiornato la lista codici,  colpa mia, ora tutto bene! :Embarrassment:

----------


## nadia

... e come sempre il Contabile telematico trionfa!!!
:-)
software eccezionale!!  :Smile: 
ad un prezzo ridicolo!

----------


## Contabile

> Accidenti! vuoi vedere che non ho aggiornato neppure io la lista codici?
> Ora provo!
> ps:l'aggiornamento di oggi non va, il link per il download risulta errato!

  Non è un problema della rete.
Copia l'indirizzo che ti è arrivato. Quando lo inserisci nella barra del browser devi avere l'attenzione di eliminare gli spazi tra le lettere "erre" che si sono creati nell'indirizzo stesso. Poi tutto va.

----------


## Tasselhoof

> Non è un problema della rete.
> Copia l'indirizzo che ti è arrivato. Quando lo inserisci nella barra del browser devi avere l'attenzione di eliminare gli spazi tra le lettere "erre" che si sono creati nell'indirizzo stesso. Poi tutto va.

  Contabile, grazie della dritta! 
Inoltre volevo chiedere che conto utilizzate per la registrazione di un acquisto di cellulare inf. a 516 nel software del CT. 
Grazie

----------


## michelag

Scusate ho cercato negli approfondimenti ma non ho trovato niente che mi potesse aiutare... Devo rateizzare degli importi da Unico 2010, oltre ai vari importi a debito (irpef, addizionali, inps e irap) ho anche un credito iva. 
Ho effettuato i trasferimenti ma rateizza gli importi a debito non tenendo conto del credito. 
Come faccio a creare il credito PRIMA di trasferire gli importi nelle deleghe, affinchè mi trasferisca tale credito negli f24? 
Non so se sono stata chiara... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## carla700

> Scusate ho cercato negli approfondimenti ma non ho trovato niente che mi potesse aiutare... Devo rateizzare degli importi da Unico 2010, oltre ai vari importi a debito (irpef, addizionali, inps e irap) ho anche un credito iva. 
> Ho effettuato i trasferimenti ma rateizza gli importi a debito non tenendo conto del credito. 
> Come faccio a creare il credito PRIMA di trasferire gli importi nelle deleghe, affinchè mi trasferisca tale credito negli f24? 
> Non so se sono stata chiara...

  http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/rate23.pdf http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/comp15.pdf

----------


## lucam78

> Non è un problema della rete.
> Copia l'indirizzo che ti è arrivato. Quando lo inserisci nella barra del browser devi avere l'attenzione di eliminare gli spazi tra le lettere "erre" che si sono creati nell'indirizzo stesso. Poi tutto va.

  Tutto bene! Grazie! :Smile:

----------


## FrancescoPinna

Ho riscontrato alcuni errori nella predisposizione della dichiarazione irap.  
contabilità semplificata:  
1) assicurazione autovetture: 50% invece che 40%. 
2) costi per prestazioni professionali (commercialista e consulente del lavoro) li considera indeducibili, mentre dovrebbero essere deducibili.  
qualcuno ha notato l'errore oppure siamo noi che abbiamo sbagliato l'aggiornamento dei quadri fiscali?

----------


## sabrinallt

> Ho riscontrato alcuni errori nella predisposizione della dichiarazione irap.  
> contabilità semplificata:  
> 1) assicurazione autovetture: 50% invece che 40%. 
> 2) costi per prestazioni professionali (commercialista e consulente del lavoro) li considera indeducibili, mentre dovrebbero essere deducibili.  
> qualcuno ha notato l'errore oppure siamo noi che abbiamo sbagliato l'aggiornamento dei quadri fiscali?

  
hai ragione anche io ho rilevato il problema sui conti dei professionisti, ho corretto manualmente gli agganci fiscali.

----------


## FrancescoPinna

> hai ragione anche io ho rilevato il problema sui conti dei professionisti, ho corretto manualmente gli agganci fiscali.

  allora non siamo noi ad aver sbagliato gli aggiornamenti. 
ok.. 
se solo ci fosse uno strumento per inviare tali errori al programmatore, probabilmente li risolverebbe più infretta.  
Non c'è miglior controllore che gli utenti stessi del programma.

----------


## carla700

> allora non siamo noi ad aver sbagliato gli aggiornamenti. 
> ok..

  
...Io penso che gli sviluppatori ci stiano leggendo  :Smile:  
Anzi, approfitto per ringraziare per gli ultimi aggiornamenti !!!
In particolare, ho trovato molto utile la procedura per la rateizzazione delle imposte e la procedura per la compilazione del 770.
...peccato solo che qualcuno lo avevo già fatto a mano.
Dal prossimo anno farò tutto col software del CT  :Wink:

----------


## lucam78

Chiedo un consiglio per gestire una situazione. Stò effettuando le rettifiche relative a ratei e risconti (si tratta di una ditta in semplificata acquisita in corso d'anno e quindi senza le registrazioni relative agli anni passati). Ho visto che il software ha un sistema automatico di registrazione e gestioni dei ratei e  risconti, io però avevo intenzione di usare il sistema classico (quello usato in ordinaria) con la rilevazione dei conti ratei e fatture da ricevere, questo per avere un maggior controllo sulle fatture con costi a competenza sfasata rispetto alla manifestazione finanziaria.
Ad esempio, registro le fatture indicando al posto del costo il conto "fatture da ricevere" se relative all'esercizio precedente proponendomi poi di effettuare una registrazione in Co.ge. per rilevare il costo nell'esercizio precedente e stornando il conto "fatture da ricevere.
Il problema è che in questo modo le registrazioni in Co.ge. non risultano dal registro acquisti ed io essendo in semplificata ho solo questo! Avete dei consigli da darmi o l'unica alternativa è gestire il tutto col sistema del software? :Confused:  
ps:scusate il post un pò troppo lungo! :Embarrassment:

----------


## pitagora

visto la diffusione del regime dei minimi (nel mio studio ne abbiamo 6 e se ne aggiungono di nuovi ogni anno) sarebbe utile implemntare anche la gestione diretta del quadro CM e prevedere una gestione diretta della fatture di acquisto e vendita (ad esempio impostando il regime già nell'anagrafica dell'impresa). vista la semplicità dei quadri da compilare non dovrebbe essere difficile. troverei anche utile un controllo dei 15.000 euro per l’acquisto dei beni strumentali nel triennio (i professionisti tendono ad acquistare auto e pc con troppa facilità  :Smile:  ). 
Saluti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> visto la diffusione del regime dei minimi (nel mio studio ne abbiamo 6 e se ne aggiungono di nuovi ogni anno) sarebbe utile implemntare anche la gestione diretta del quadro CM e prevedere una gestione diretta della fatture di acquisto e vendita (ad esempio impostando il regime già nell'anagrafica dell'impresa). vista la semplicità dei quadri da compilare non dovrebbe essere difficile. troverei anche utile un controllo dei 15.000 euro per lacquisto dei beni strumentali nel triennio (i professionisti tendono ad acquistare auto e pc con troppa facilità  ). 
> Saluti.

  Io gestisco i minimi con un foglio di excel. Lo trovo più semplice. 
ciao

----------


## pitagora

> Io gestisco i minimi con un foglio di excel. Lo trovo più semplice. 
> ciao

  fino ad oggi anche io  :Big Grin:  (ma non ho implementato tutti i controlli che dicevo...)   
ps: potresti mandarmene una copia o è coperto da diritti d'autore e deve essere acquistato? 
tnks

----------


## danilo sciuto

> fino ad oggi anche io  (ma non ho implementato tutti i controlli che dicevo...)   
> ps: potresti mandarmene una copia o è coperto da diritti d'autore e deve essere acquistato? 
> tnks

  Ma che diritti d'autore........  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
E' estremamente semplice: in una colonna i ricavi/compensi, e nell'altra i costi, suddivisi in "totali" e "fiscalmente rilevanti". Finito.  :Big Grin:

----------


## pitagora

hehe pensavo avessi messo dei controlli sulle celle per monitorare gli acquisti beni strumentali e il fatturato... 
cmq tornando al software se registro tutto con iva indetraibile ottengo lo stesso risultato per compilare il cm e dovrei avere sempre sottocontrollo gli acquisti di beni strumentali e fatturato o no? ma nel caso il cliente superasse il fatturato e uscisse dal regime sarei costretto a rielaborare tutte le fatture  :Frown:

----------


## sviluppatore

Riguardo ai minimi, credo che: 
- nel 90% dei casi sia più che sufficiente un foglio EXCEL;
- per quei pochi minimi, che non pagano (o non incassano) nel momento in cui ricevono / emettono la fattura, sia preferibile utilizzare il software. 
Dal mio punto di vista, quella dei minimi non è neppure una vera e propria contabilità.

----------


## xd1976

non so se l'avete già fatto notare ma nella gestione F24 i codici relativi al regime dei minimi non ci sono

----------


## sviluppatore

Dalla gestione F24, è possibile caricare manualmente eventuali codici tributo mancanti.
In alternativa, è possibile aggiornare l'anagrafica codici tributo automaticamente effettuando l'importazione da un file execel disponibile nel sito Software contabilità BLUSTRING: la soluzione professionale per l'azienda ed il commercialista, e/o da un file messo a disposizione dall'Agenzia delle Entrate. 
Menu GESTIONE F24 / CODICI TRIBUTO / IMPORTA LISTA COMPLETA.

----------


## Dott.frapet

Buon giorno sono un nuovo utilizzatore del programma ho provato a stampare un bilancio provvisorio di una srl, ma mentre nel conto economico riesco a simulare gli ammortamenti, non riesco a simulare i relativi fondi nella stato patrimoniale come posso fare?
Vorrei inoltre porre una piccola riciesta agli sviluppatori essendo io residente nel comune di L'Aquila, ho spesso bisogno di utilizzare l'anagrafica di questo comune, ma la ricerca per lettera non funziona nel caso specifico. Cioè se scrivete L'Aquila nel campo di ricerca il programma non trova il comune e bisgona scrivere "L" e poi ricercarlo manualmente è possibile intervenire? 
Grazie e complimenti per l'ottimo prodotto.

----------


## xd1976

> Dalla gestione F24, è possibile caricare manualmente eventuali codici tributo mancanti.
> In alternativa, è possibile aggiornare l'anagrafica codici tributo automaticamente effettuando l'importazione da un file execel disponibile nel sito Software contabilità BLUSTRING: la soluzione professionale per l'azienda ed il commercialista, e/o da un file messo a disposizione dall'Agenzia delle Entrate. 
> Menu GESTIONE F24 / CODICI TRIBUTO / IMPORTA LISTA COMPLETA.

  OTTIMO, complimenti

----------


## sviluppatore

La simulazione degli ammortamenti avviene solo nel conto economico poiché, solitamente, lo scopo di un'operazione di questo tipo è quello di simulare l'utile di esercizio tenendo conto anche degli ammortamenti. 
Se deve, ad esempio, inserire gli ammortamenti simulati nello stato patrimoniale, magari per presentarlo in banca, consuglio di registrarli utilizzando una registrazione "provvisoria", così da ricordarsi di cancellare la registrazione dopo la presentazione del bilancio in banca.

----------


## Dott.frapet

Grazie.....
Per il comune di L'Aquila non si può fare niente?

----------


## lucam78

Dovrei registrare un'acquisto di immobile in reverse charge! Ho notato che come preimpostato non vi è il codice necessario. Pensavo di crearne uno duplicando quello relativo al reverse charge in edilizia (codice 20ed).
Questi sono i collegamenti da me inseriti:
aliquota: 0,2
detraibilità: 100
Aggancio al quadro VF: VF11 Iva al 20%
Operazione soggetta a cessione compensativa: flag inserito
Tipologia di operazione: 4 - operazione soggetta a reverse charge
Aggancio a VJ: VJ14 Acquisto di fabbricati strumentali. 
Se ho capito bene nel totale fattura devo inserire l'importo della fattura aumentato dell'iva virtuale e poi devo andare nella finestra "INTRA e reverse charge" e cliccare su "genera cessione compensativa".
Ho fatto qualche errore? :Embarrassment:

----------


## lucam78

Volevo segnalare ( a meno di errore mio) che l'opzione per il calcolo della rateizzazione delle imposte, per quanto riguarda l'irap, non tiene conto della proroga del 5 agosto, e continua a calcolare la prima rata alle scadenze precedenti! Mentre per quanto riguarda l'acconto INPS eccedente il minimale credo che il calcolo sia sbagliato. Non prendetela come una critica, la mia vuole solo essere una segnalazione, non sapevo come farla avere  al programmatore. :Embarrassment:  
edit:come prevedevo, per quanto riguarda l'irap, mi indica una scadenza errata ma i calcoli sembrano corretti! pardon!

----------


## iltributarista

come registro le fatture di vendita e di acquisto dei professionisti !?  
P.s.
sto provando la demo ... il software è molto bello (e spero efficace)!

----------


## sabrinallt

> come registro le fatture di vendita e di acquisto dei professionisti !?  
> P.s.
> sto provando la demo ... il software è molto bello (e spero efficace)!

  salve a tutti,
ho comprato il software l'anno scorso e vorrei indicazioni su come procedere alla stampa dei registri, magari prima facendo una prova, il pproblema è che se lancio le stampe delle liquidazioni iva 2009, dalle liq non fa risultare più il dovuto, come all'epoca in cui stampai del verifiche ma considera già la somma come versata...per cui la liq. me la da a zero...non capisco da cosa dipende...

----------


## sviluppatore

> come registro le fatture di vendita e di acquisto dei professionisti !?
> P.s.
> sto provando la demo ... il software è molto bello (e spero efficace)!

  Come per le imprese, salvo registrare la ritenuta d'acconto. http://www.visualmanager.it/videocorso/vc0611a.wmv http://www.visualmanager.it/videocorso/vc0611b.wmv 
Ai fini del reddito, il costo / ricavo verrà considerato di competenza dell'esercizio in cui viene effettuato il pagamento. 
Per maggiori dettagli, rimando al capitolo 4 (e seguenti) del videocorso.

----------


## sviluppatore

> dalle liq non fa risultare più il dovuto, come all'epoca in cui stampai del verifiche ma considera già la somma come versata...per cui la liq. me la da a zero...non capisco da cosa dipende...

  Se le liquidazioni riportano importi diversi da quelli stampati in passato, significa che, nel frattempo, sono state apportate delle variazioni alle registrazioni effettuate.

----------


## roby

> Se le liquidazioni riportano importi diversi da quelli stampati in passato, significa che, nel frattempo, sono state apportate delle variazioni alle registrazioni effettuate.

  ben rientrato, sviluppatore...  :Smile:

----------


## sviluppatore

> ben rientrato, sviluppatore...

  Grazie, Roberto
ben trovato...  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sabrinallt

> Grazie, Roberto
> ben trovato...

  l'unica cosa che ho fatto è che, gestendo una semplificata come un'ordinaria, ho registrato in CO.GE. i pagamenti relatii all'iva.

----------


## iltributarista

> Come per le imprese, salvo registrare la ritenuta d'acconto. http://www.visualmanager.it/videocorso/vc0611a.wmv http://www.visualmanager.it/videocorso/vc0611b.wmv 
> Ai fini del reddito, il costo / ricavo verrà considerato di competenza dell'esercizio in cui viene effettuato il pagamento. 
> Per maggiori dettagli, rimando al capitolo 4 (e seguenti) del videocorso.

  grazie mille: confermo la bonta del software! l'unica cosa che manca è un manuale generale di riferimento ... per il resto è davvero molto funzionale!

----------


## nadia

il nostro Contabile telematico continua a mietere successi...  :Smile:

----------


## sabrinallt

> il nostro Contabile telematico continua a mietere successi...

  si ma un manuale anche a pagamento sarebbe il caso di farlo, per non aspettare sempre le dispense di approfondimento.

----------


## sviluppatore

> si ma un manuale anche a pagamento sarebbe il caso di farlo, per non aspettare sempre le dispense di approfondimento.

  Comunque, credo che la documentazione sia più che sufficiente.
Solitamente, i manuali cartacei vengono usati come fermacarte: per questo motivo, ho preferito pubblicare un videocorso che spiega le funzionalità principali del programma: Link videocorso 
Poi, per argomenti più specifici, vengono pubblicate delle pratiche dispense in PDF: Link approfondimenti 
Sinceramente, non credo che un tomo di 1000 pagine sia più funzionale.  :Smile:

----------


## totto1977

> Comunque, credo che la documentazione sia più che sufficiente.
> Solitamente, i manuali cartacei vengono usati come fermacarte: per questo motivo, ho preferito pubblicare un videocorso che spiega le funzionalità principali del programma: Link videocorso 
> Poi, per argomenti più specifici, vengono pubblicate delle pratiche dispense in PDF: Link approfondimenti 
> Sinceramente, non credo che un tomo di 1000 pagine sia più funzionale.

  ho provato il demo del software e mi sembra ottimo.unica perplessità: ora sto utilizzando un programma diverso(TEAMSYSTEM).dal'inizio dell' 2011 vorrei utilizzare il software contabile.c'e modo di trasferire i dati fra i due programmi????

----------


## sviluppatore

> ho provato il demo del software e mi sembra ottimo.unica perplessità: ora sto utilizzando un programma diverso(TEAMSYSTEM).dal'inizio dell' 2011 vorrei utilizzare il software contabile.c'e modo di trasferire i dati fra i due programmi????

  Questo è il vero problema...
Purtroppo, i software di contabilità in commercio sono molti, e sono molto diversi l'uno dall'altro. Detto altrimenti, NON vi è alcuna standardizzazione.
Alcuni software dispongono di procedure per importare dati da altri programmi, ma vanno prese sempre con le molle.
Il software CONTABILE TELEMATICO è in grado di importare le anagrafiche clienti e fornitori da un foglio EXCEL, ma i saldi iniziali ed i cespiti vanno caricati manualmente.

----------


## sabrinallt

ho provato a generare le stampe dei registri iva e vorrei chiedere un chiarimento: prima usavo team system e avevamo la necessità di stampare preliminarmente i fogli da usare successivamente nella stampa dei registri, in C.T. non ho trovato una analoga funzione e mi sono limitata a generare le stampe, è corretto? ma in tal modo viene rispettato l'obbligo di numerare in maniera univoca ogni rigo? O mi sono persa qualche funzione del software C.T.?
ciao e grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

> ho provato a generare le stampe dei registri iva e vorrei chiedere un chiarimento: prima usavo team system e avevamo la necessità di stampare preliminarmente i fogli da usare successivamente nella stampa dei registri, in C.T. non ho trovato una analoga funzione e mi sono limitata a generare le stampe, è corretto? ma in tal modo viene rispettato l'obbligo di numerare in maniera univoca ogni rigo? O mi sono persa qualche funzione del software C.T.?
> ciao e grazie.

  Si tratta di una rigidità ASSURDA (ed INUTILE) di Teamsytem, e di altri software concepiti molti anni fa.
I registri IVA ASSOLUTAMENTE corretti formalmente: la numerazione progressiva è rispettata. 
A tal proposito, invito a visionare il seguente videocorso 4.12: Alcune considerazioni sulle stampe.

----------


## gioggi66

> E' una versione fatta apposta per il C.t.  
> Nella scheda esplicativa c'è scritto...."in collaborazione con blustring software"....

  Scusami, sono anch'io interessato al software, ma non capisco che differenza c'è tra quello originale e quello fatto apposta per il C.T.. E' solo una questione di brandizzazione o c'è altro?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Scusami, sono anch'io interessato al software, ma non capisco che differenza c'è tra quello originale e quello fatto apposta per il C.T.. E' solo una questione di brandizzazione o c'è altro?

  Il prodotto è identico.
Se sei abbonato al Commercialista Telematico, acquistando il software brandizzato "CONTABILE TELEMATICO", hai diritto ad uno sconto sul prezzo di listino!

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutti, 
sto caricando i saldi di apertura sul software CT per la prima volta tramite la funzione start-up - inizializza saldi conti.
Ho notato però che per le immobilizzazioni immateriali non ci sono nel piano dei conti i relativi fondi di ammortamento, come mai?
Io ho caricato il conto Software e migliorie su benidi terzi, devo crearli da solo i relativi fondi?
Inoltre dovrei creare anche il conto "note di credito da emettere" come lo devo creare? 
Grazie!

----------


## carmine.vecchio

Io li ho caricati da solo altrimenti  
video corso 2.06 e seguenti. 
Il programma è favoloso.

----------


## Tasselhoof

> Io li ho caricati da solo altrimenti  
> video corso 2.06 e seguenti. 
> Il programma è favoloso.

  Anch'io mi sto trovando bene, quindi mi confermi che non ci sono, magari allora come suggerimento che posso dare è quello di ampliare un pò il piano dei conti inserendo anche queste voci che sono piuttosto comuni.

----------


## carmine.vecchio

Se dici che ti  trovi bene ti consiglio di vedere il video corso, 
ti troverai ancora meglio. 
ciaò

----------


## Tasselhoof

Riflettevo....il fatto che non ci siano i fondi di ammortamento per le immobilizzazioni immateriali può essere dovuto all'applicazione del metodo di ammortamento diretto?
Ma applicando tale metodo non si può incorrere in dei problemi nel predisporre il bilancio?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Riflettevo....il fatto che non ci siano i fondi di ammortamento per le immobilizzazioni immateriali può essere dovuto all'applicazione del metodo di ammortamento diretto?
> Ma applicando tale metodo non si può incorrere in dei problemi nel predisporre il bilancio?

  Il piano dei conti fornito non ha lo scopo di assolvere ad ogni esigenza: secondo me, non esiste il piano dei conti in grado di assolvere alle esigenze di tutti. 
In questo caso, io consiglio di personalizzare il piano dei conti, aggiungendo i fondi ammortamento per le immateriali.
In teoria, si dovrebbe fare l'ammoltamento in conto: 
ammortamento a immobilizzazione immateriale 
ma, con un doppio passaggio:
ammortamento a fdo ammortamento
fdo ammortamento a imm. immateriale 
secondo me, e meglio.

----------


## Tasselhoof

Buongiorno a tutti, 
secondo voi per creare il conto "Note di credito da emettere" da che conto di II livello lo devo far dipendere? Andrebbe bene farlo dipendere da Debiti di funzionamento - altri debiti?

----------


## GIANNI3862

Per inserire fatture nel CT della contabilità di una associazione professionale mi avvalgo della opzione che mi da il software indicando cone non imponibile il rigo IVA. Questo teoricamente è ammesso ,nel senso che non ho una contabilità iva ma solo un semplice rendiconto finanziario a fine anno. Nel libro contabile però mi trovo tutte le operazioni, con scritto es. pagamento fattura stampe 230 + iva. Qualcuno mi può indicare una procedura alternativa per registrare senza che compaia l'iva?
Grazie a tutti.

----------


## ric74

> Sto iniziando ad utilizzare questo software e lo trovo davvero ben fatto.
> Proprio un'ottima scelta!!! Colgo l'occasione per ringraziare lo staff di questo sito. 
> Se qualcuno mi può rispondere, vorrei un chiarimento: è possibile effettuare l'analisi di bilancio per indici?

  Si, è possibile fare un'analisi di bilancio per indici. 
Vai su stampe/bilancio europeo/genera file spuntando "nota integrativa e analisi di bilancio" ed il software ti aprirà un file excel con il contenuto da te richiesto.
buon lavoro!

----------


## ric74

> Sto iniziando ad utilizzare questo software e lo trovo davvero ben fatto.
> Proprio un'ottima scelta!!! Colgo l'occasione per ringraziare lo staff di questo sito. 
> Se qualcuno mi può rispondere, vorrei un chiarimento: è possibile effettuare l'analisi di bilancio per indici?

  Si, è possibile fare un'analisi di bilancio per indici.
Vai su stampe/bilancio europeo/genera file spuntando "nota integrativa e analisi di bilancio" ed il software ti aprirà un file excel con il contenuto da te richiesto.
buon lavoro!

----------


## Dott.frapet

Salve volevo chiedere come mai quando inserisco (in gestione F24) una delega inps codice tributo P10, al momento della creazione del telematico mi va in errore e mi chiede altri dati. Inserisco "000000000" nel campo codice inps e la procedura crea il telematico.Succede però che l'invio viene poi bloccato dal programma entratel. Come risolvere? Grazie.

----------


## xd1976

non riesco a creare altre aziende, eppure ne ho caricate poche, forse una dozzina 
Clicco sull'opzione "genera nuova azienda", quindi seleziono l'azienda da copiare e do un nome alla nuova azienda.
Clicco su procedi...ma non succede nulla
attendo fiducioso ma invano
poi verifico nell'archivio e vedo che nn ha creato nulla :Frown:   
sino a un mese fa non avevo questo problema e oggi pomeriggio ho fatto anche l'aggiornamento

----------


## xd1976

ora noto che mi si blocca anche nella funziona di registrazione rapida da E/C 
nessun altro ha questi problemi?

----------


## sviluppatore

> non riesco a creare altre aziende, eppure ne ho caricate poche, forse una dozzina
> sino a un mese fa non avevo questo problema e oggi pomeriggio ho fatto anche l'aggiornamento

  Non dipende dal programma.
Probabilmente, dipende dall'antivirus, o dal firewall, che bloccano questa operazione.
Talvolta, infatti, gli antivirus individuano come minacce delle operazioni innoque.
Oppure, qualche virus potrebbe aver modificato dei files di sistema utilizzati dalla procedura per questo genere di operazioni.

----------


## xd1976

> Oppure, qualche virus potrebbe aver modificato dei files di sistema utilizzati dalla procedura per questo genere di operazioni.

  oh mio Dio  :EEK!: !!!

----------


## sviluppatore

> oh mio Dio !!!

  E' più probabile, però, l'ipotesi dell'antivirus...

----------


## Contabile

Salve. 
Sto predisponendo alcune BLACK LIST.  Oggetto della discordia il fornitore KARNAK. I problemi che al momento riscontro sono: 
Frontespizio: Non stampa né la natura giuridica né il codice carica del rappresentante per le società. 
Quadro A: Non riporta la ragione sociale del fornitore. 
Tutto il resto è ok. 
Sviluppatoreeeeeeeeeeeee...............dacci un segnale grazie  :Big Grin:

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve. 
> Sto predisponendo alcune BLACK LIST.  Oggetto della discordia il fornitore KARNAK. I problemi che al momento riscontro sono: 
> Frontespizio: Non stampa né la natura giuridica né il codice carica del rappresentante per le società. 
> Quadro A: Non riporta la ragione sociale del fornitore. 
> Tutto il resto è ok. 
> Sviluppatoreeeeeeeeeeeee...............dacci un segnale grazie

  
Occorre:
1) Compilare i campi della sezione BLACK LIST dell'anagrafica del fornitore 
2) Compilare TUTTI i parametri presenti nella procedura per la stampa/invio dell'elenco

----------


## Contabile

Ehehehehhe.  
Tutto quello che dici l'ho fatto. L'unico dubbio che ho è se nell'area black list  dove viene riportato stato federato, provincia, contea ci devo mettere qualcosa. 
E' l'unico campo che mi è rimasto in bianco. 
Grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ehehehehhe.  
> Tutto quello che dici l'ho fatto. L'unico dubbio che ho è se nell'area black list  dove viene riportato stato federato, provincia, contea ci devo mettere qualcosa. 
> E' l'unico campo che mi è rimasto in bianco. 
> Grazie.

  Dai test fatti, mi risulta che l'unico campo che non viene stampato sia la DENOMINAZIONE, qualora il fornitore NON sia una persona fisica.
In ogni caso, la denominazione viene riportata nel file telematico! 
Riguardo, il campo "stato federato", è facoltativo. Anche se non compilato, non dovrebbe compromettere l'invio telematico.

----------


## Contabile

Ok. Ne prendiamo atto ma a mio avviso sarebbe meglio se anche sul modello la stampasse la denominazione. 
In merito agli altri due punti che novità mi dai? L'elenco riguarda una sas. Grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ok. Ne prendiamo atto ma a mio avviso sarebbe meglio se anche sul modello la stampasse la denominazione. 
> In merito agli altri due punti che novità mi dai? L'elenco riguarda una sas. Grazie.

  Dalla prossima release, verrà corretta la stampa, riportando i 3 campi mancanti.

----------


## Contabile

Lo sapevo che sei un grande.......... ma sempre più piccolo di me. Di età che cosa avevi capito?  :Big Grin:  
Grazie. 
Questo si che significa efficienza. Hai un problema?  Contabile Telematico te lo risolve!  :Smile:

----------


## carmine.vecchio

Ieri avevo lo stesso problema. 
Ringraziamo "Contabile" per aver sollecitato con precisione il problema.  
                                            Saluti

----------


## sviluppatore

> Questo si che significa efficienza. Hai un problema?  Contabile Telematico te lo risolve!

   :Smile:  :Smile:  
Colgo l'occasione per far notare che dall'ultima release, è stata introdotta anche la funzione di "salvataggio globale", che penso possa tornare utile in molti casi.

----------


## carmine.vecchio

E' utilissimo già provato ieri.  
      Grazie

----------


## lucam78

Mi trovo in difficoltà su un punto, devo compilare un'autocertificazione per l'ISEE di un cliente, mi vengono richiesti i dati circa il valore complessivo dei beni strumentali ed il valore complessivo delle quote d'ammortamento (credo intenda il fondo). Poichè è un cliente in semplificata non ho caricato i saldi iniziali (non mi occorreva il bilancio) ma semplicemente ho caricato i cespiti pregressi, ora mi ritrovo a dover fare a mano tutti i calcoli, facendo un riepilogo schede mi ritrovo il totale beni strumentali ma non il totale fondo ammortamento, è possibile estrapolare anche questo dato?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Mi trovo in difficoltà su un punto, devo compilare un'autocertificazione per l'ISEE di un cliente, mi vengono richiesti i dati circa il valore complessivo dei beni strumentali ed il valore complessivo delle quote d'ammortamento (credo intenda il fondo). Poichè è un cliente in semplificata non ho caricato i saldi iniziali (non mi occorreva il bilancio) ma semplicemente ho caricato i cespiti pregressi, ora mi ritrovo a dover fare a mano tutti i calcoli, facendo un riepilogo schede mi ritrovo il totale beni strumentali ma non il totale fondo ammortamento, è possibile estrapolare anche questo dato?

  Dalla gestione cespiti - Altri riepiloghi

----------


## lucam78

> Dalla gestione cespiti - Altri riepiloghi

  Grazie, però dal menù altri riepiloghi riesco a vedere solo il totale dei beni ma non del fondo ammortamenti, ovvero mi dà il dato per singolo cespite ma non complessivo.Non vedo un opzione relativa. :Confused:

----------


## sviluppatore

> Grazie, però dal menù altri riepiloghi riesco a vedere solo il totale dei beni ma non del fondo ammortamenti, ovvero mi dà il dato per singolo cespite ma non complessivo.Non vedo un opzione relativa.

  Per quello, puoi stampare il rgistro beni ammortizzabili: in esso, infatti, vi è il riepilogo del fondo per ogni categoria.

----------


## lucam78

> Per quello, puoi stampare il rgistro beni ammortizzabili: in esso, infatti, vi è il riepilogo del fondo per ogni categoria.

  GRAZIE!!! non lo avevo visto! Inoltre nel registro vi è non solo il totale per categorie ma anche il totale complessivo del registro! Grazie! :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Ciao sviluppatore........  :Big Grin:  
A quando le migliorie per le stampe dei registri?
Sto facendo simulazioni varie..... e quando hai un attimo ne parliamo......... CIAUZ

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ciao sviluppatore........  
> A quando le migliorie per le stampe dei registri?
> Sto facendo simulazioni varie..... e quando hai un attimo ne parliamo......... CIAUZ

  A mio parere, vanno bene così...
E' vero, altri programmi condensano le informazioni in meno pagine, ma ritengo molto più chiare le stampe del CONTABILE TELEMATICO.
In ogno caso, per "accorciare" le stampe, è possibile selezionare l'opzione per omettere la stampa delle contropartite nei registri IVA.

----------


## Contabile

Per "accorciare" le stampe avevo già visto quello che suggerisci. 
Il "mio" problema è che preferisco il verticale all'orizzontale. E per la "verticalizzazione" avrei qualche idea. 
Ciauz

----------


## sviluppatore

> Il "mio" problema è che preferisco il verticale all'orizzontale. E per la "verticalizzazione" avrei qualche idea.
> Ciauz

  Se vuoi, mandami per email il "layout" che vorresti venisse adottato.
Se posso, più avanti, vedrò di inserire l'opzione per la stampa verticale dei registri IVA.

----------


## Giusi80

> Per "accorciare" le stampe avevo già visto quello che suggerisci. 
> Il "mio" problema è che preferisco il verticale all'orizzontale. E per la "verticalizzazione" avrei qualche idea. 
> Ciauz

  anch'io concordo...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fsdn2003@libero.it

personalmente l'ho acquistato e non sono proprio riuscita ad utilizzarlo e così ho riacquistato anke la  licenza del vecchio software. ho avuto difficoltà sin da subito con le registrazioni delle fatture (variazioni e cancellazioni), l'assistenza non c'è ed è a pagamento. L'ho comprato 3 mesi fa e l'ho pagato 234/00  e non mi avevano chiesto se ero abbonata o meno (lo so ke c'era scritto però quando li ho contattai potevano pure chiedermelo, caso mai mi fosse sfuggito). ho provato ad usarlo ed ho avuto da subito difficoltà, ho mandato due mail per l'assistenza ma probabilmente non avevo ben reso l'idea della problematica, che quindi è rimasta tale. 
so ke sarò una nota stonata, ma questa è stata la mia esperienza e la racconto.
saluti

----------


## Contabile

Ciao fsdn2003. 
Peccato che tu si sia subito arenata alle prime avvisaglie che ritieni "stonate" del software. Come per tutti i software all'inizio sembra tutto strano ma la contabilità è sempre la stessa. Occorre azzerare mentalmente le abitudini che si erano prese del software che si usava prima e calarsi nella nuova realtà. Per alcuni è più facile per altri un pò meno. Non tutti possiamo sempre lodare e a non tutti il software può piacere ma io ti voglio dire che a fine anno mi scade la licenza dell'altro software ed il prossimo 2 novembre quella del contabile telematico. 
La mia decisione? Per fine hanno ho già disdettato il rinnovo e giorno 2 novembre rinnovo col contabile.
Per la mail all'assistenza? Vengono tutte prese in considerazione le mail, sia quelle di suggeirmenti che di critiche e/o problemi.
Un esempio lo abbiamo anche su queste pagine. Qualche giorno fa abbiamo segnalato che nelle stampe ministeriali non comparivano (ma c'erano sul tracciato da inviare) alcune piccole informazioni di ordine non "sostanziale". Detto fatto. Da oggi è disponibile la release che ha sistemato il tutto.

----------


## Maria 80

Buongiorno a tutti, ovviamente manifesto anche io soddisfazione per il programma e per l'utilissimo utilizzo di questo forum.
L'unica cosa che mi chiedo e se nell'anagrafica azienda è previsto come luogo di nascita una nazione diversa dall'Italia, avendo dei clienti cinesi non ho trovato il codice estero da indicare.
Buon lavoro!

----------


## Contabile

Se non previsto puoi star certa che provvederanno celermente a sistemare.....

----------


## carmine.vecchio

"Maria 80"
C'è un approfondimento del 21/10/09. 
"fsdn2003"
Vorrei darti un consiglio. Ascolta i video corsi sono molto utili e ti fanno capire tanto.  
Sono d'accordo con Contabile, anche io utilizzo un  noto software in un'altro studio, però nel mio studio ho CT che ti posso garantire è favoloso. 
Ciaò

----------


## sviluppatore

> personalmente l'ho acquistato e non sono proprio riuscita ad utilizzarlo e così ho riacquistato anke la  licenza del vecchio software. saluti

  Sinceramente, NON capisco affatto queste difficoltà...
Come ogni software può piacere, o meno, ma non penso proprio che sia di difficile utilizzo... ANZI!!! 
In ogni caso, ribadisco sempre che per poter utilizzare un QUALISIASI software di contabilità, servono delle basi, almeno per quanto attiene alla partita doppia.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buongiorno a tutti, ovviamente manifesto anche io soddisfazione per il programma e per l'utilissimo utilizzo di questo forum.
> L'unica cosa che mi chiedo e se nell'anagrafica azienda è previsto come luogo di nascita una nazione diversa dall'Italia, avendo dei clienti cinesi non ho trovato il codice estero da indicare.
> Buon lavoro!

  Adesso i cinesi invadono anche gli studi commerciali...
:-) 
Scherzi a parte, vedi qui: http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/stran08.pdf

----------


## Maria 80

Non ci posso credere......bastava chiedere!!!
Ora procedo con i corretti inserimenti.
Grazie, apprezzo questa collaborazione  :Smile:

----------


## roby

@fsdn2003
il contabile telematico è in vendita da due anni... sul forum ci sono oltre 18.000 visite a questa discussione.. più di 500 interventi... finalmente uno che si lamenta!! Era ora!!  Ci voleva!!!  :Smile: 
Altrimenti sembrava finto!!!  :Smile: 
Benissimo!! Le critiche sono sempre bene accette!!! e quindi ti ringraziamo
Da questo tuo messaggio capisco che c'e' da migliorare sia nell'assistenza che nel rapporto (era stato telefonico?) con gli utenti.... bene! Faremo del nostro meglio.... Grazie per la tua preziosa segnalazione. 
(dal punto di vista tecnico credo di poterti assicurare che se dai una telefonata a sviluppatore risolvi in un attimo tutti i tuoi dubbi... il software è semplicissimo, utlizzato da centinaia di utenti.... se tutti lo usano e nessuno si lamenta (vedi interventi su questo forum) ti dovrebbe far pensare...  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> Se non previsto puoi star certa che provvederanno celermente a sistemare.....

   

> Non ci posso credere......bastava chiedere!!!

  
Visto? 
Speravo nell'intervento di "sviluppatore" proprio perché segnala sempre le utilissime guide. 
Leggiamole e molti dubbi spariranno!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Il software è fatto molto bene anche per chi non conosce la logica ACCESS.  
Però non capisco perchè sviluppare le stampe delle schede contabili in modo tradizionale e tabellare: data operazione; Riferimenti;descrizione operazione; Importo Dare; Importo Avere e non fare altrettanto con il giornale di contabilità così come ci insegnano nelle scuole di tutta Italia. Almeno come layout opzionale. 
Devo dire la verità la stampa del giornale con il layout basato sulla colonna segni D/A non è proprio il massimo in termini di comprensibilità, specie se confrontata che le stampe che realizzano un pò tutte le software house. 
Ma di questo ne ho parlato con il master Caporali l'anno scorso a Sorrento, che mi ha spiegato che tale scelta era una scelta di economicità delle stampe. 
Però per chi è abituato alle stampe all'italiana o al giornalmastro tabulare, potrebbero non gradire quella soluzione del D/A piuttosto che delle apposite colonne DARE/AVERE. 
Poi si tratta di aggiungere un report del tutto simile alle schede contabili che però non esegue la query sul codice conto, ma sul range da Data a Data. 
E che ci vuole Mirco ? 
Cordiali Saluti

----------


## Lolly74

una piccola domandina .... per la Black List .... il software gestisce questa comunicazione?
sto valutando (ed ormai è una certezza) di cambiare il software....

----------


## Contabile

Certo. Lo chiedi pure?  :Big Grin:  
Tra l'altro ho appena finito di sentire _sviluppatore_ per un piccolo maquillage da fare alle liste!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## adrex

Ma non avete ancora inventato il consulente del lavoro telematico;-) ???

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutti, 
ma nel software del CT che conto utilizzate per rilevare gli interessi 1% sull'iva trimestrale? 
Grazie!

----------


## sabrinallt

Ciao a tutti,
vorrei sapere da quale maschera posso registrare le ricevute fiscali (di un centro estetico) col software del c.t.? ho trovato solo la maschera per ft e corrispettivi..
ciao e grazie.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Dalla maschera corrispettivi. 
Saluti

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve e buon lunedì, 
devo gestire la contabilità di una subagenzia assicurativa tramite C.T.
Quindi fatture emesse esenti art.10, no adempimenti iva, come creare l'anagrafica?
Inoltre devo caricare una fattura Arin di gennaio 2010 di competenza del IV trim.'09, ho visto il video relativo alle fatture da ricevere, però registrando in quel modo e contabilizzando il "rateo" mi crea una nuova registrazione con numero di protocollo successivo di una nota di credito per importo pari al costo da stornare.
Però io non vorrei che mi creasse una nuova registrazione con numero protocollo, come fare?

----------


## Tasselhoof

> Salve e buon lunedì, 
> devo gestire la contabilità di una subagenzia assicurativa tramite C.T.
> Quindi fatture emesse esenti art.10, no adempimenti iva, come creare l'anagrafica?
> Inoltre devo caricare una fattura Arin di gennaio 2010 di competenza del IV trim.'09, ho visto il video relativo alle fatture da ricevere, però registrando in quel modo e contabilizzando il "rateo" mi crea una nuova registrazione con numero di protocollo successivo di una nota di credito per importo pari al costo da stornare.
> Però io non vorrei che mi creasse una nuova registrazione con numero protocollo, come fare?

  Salve volevo introdurre una nuova problematica: nell'anagrafica azienda nella sezione relativa ai dati fiscali - periodicità liq. iva devo mettere "esentato"?
Ed inoltre devo cmq cosiderarla con il prorata anche se so che emette solo fatture esenti art. 10 e non presenta la dichiarazione iva? 
Grazie a tutti!

----------


## sviluppatore

> nella sezione relativa ai dati fiscali - periodicità liq. iva devo mettere "esentato"?
> Grazie a tutti!

  Di fatto, è irrilevante ai fini della gestione "pratica". 
Ciò che è importante ai fini del prorata: http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/prorata19.pdf

----------


## sabrinallt

> Dalla maschera corrispettivi. 
> Saluti

  
li posso registrare uno per uno, quindi anche più ricevute distinte in una singola giornata, o è necessario che sommi i tot giornalieri per fare una sola registrazione al dì?
ciao e ancora grazie.

----------


## sabrinallt

ciao a tutti, 
vi scrivo per chiarire un altro punto in merito al software: 
poichè abbiamo fatto due acquisti intra, sono state generate le cessioni compensative, il problema è che le autofatture vanno nello stesso registro delle vendite e mi sballano la numerazione...ero abituata a poter gestire la cosa con i sezionali di Team System per cui vi chiedo come devo procedere? è prevista la possibilità di usare i sezionali o devo fare in modo che le autofatture e le registrazioni per interessi attivi e sopravvnienze transitino su un secondo registro iva vendite?  
però in tal caso, avendo due registri iva vendite, non mi risulta chiaro come procedere alla liq.iva.....come si fa? 
ciao e grazie per le dritte!

----------


## sviluppatore

> li posso registrare uno per uno, quindi anche più ricevute distinte in una singola giornata, o è necessario che sommi i tot giornalieri per fare una sola registrazione al dì?
> ciao e ancora grazie.

  Come preferisci, ma io farei una registrazione per ogni totale giornaliero.
Secondo me è più comodo... ma sei libera di scegliere.

----------


## sviluppatore

> ciao a tutti, 
> vi scrivo per chiarire un altro punto in merito al software: 
> poichè abbiamo fatto due acquisti intra, sono state generate le cessioni compensative, il problema è che le autofatture vanno nello stesso registro delle vendite e mi sballano la numerazioneciao e grazie per le dritte!

  Puoi farle transitare tranquillamente in un altro registro IVA vendite.
Nella maschera per la generazione della cessione compensativa, di default ti viene proposto il registro 2, ma ne puoi selezionare anche un altro. 
Per maggiori dettagli, rimando alle spiegazioni dell'ASSISTENTE VIRTUALE.

----------


## lucam78

> Puoi farle transitare tranquillamente in un altro registro IVA vendite.
> Nella maschera per la generazione della cessione compensativa, di default ti viene proposto il registro 2, ma ne puoi selezionare anche un altro. 
> Per maggiori dettagli, rimando alle spiegazioni dell'ASSISTENTE VIRTUALE.

  Nel vecchio software dello studio in cui facevo la pratica gestivamo la cosa con una numerazione bis ma vedo che con il commercialista telematico questo non è possibile, si potrebbe inserire questa opzione?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Nel vecchio software dello studio in cui facevo la pratica gestivamo la cosa con una numerazione bis ma vedo che con il commercialista telematico questo non è possibile, si potrebbe inserire questa opzione?

  Si, basta entrare nel documento generato automaticamente e modificare il numero attribuito.

----------


## sabrinallt

> Si, basta entrare nel documento generato automaticamente e modificare il numero attribuito.

  scriviamo numero bis? ho visto che non prende la barra e quindi non posso scrivere n/2.. 
cmq quando mi rimandi all'assistente virtuale mi puoi inidicare a quale lezione del videocorso devo fare riferimento per le liquidazioni iva che coinvolgono più registri dello stesso tipo?? es per le vendite reg 2 e 20... questo tipo di gestione non è tanto immediata.. 
ciao e grazie.

----------


## FRANCESCO1977

Volevo segnalare che uso il software da qualche mese è devo dire che non esiste un programma di contabilita' con un rapporto /qualita' prezzo cosi' basso. Io sono un giovane commercialista che gestisce poche contabilita' è per me l'uso di questo programma mi ha consentito di usarlo con investimento praticamente pari a zero... Complimenti veramente a chi lo sponsorizza perche' e veramente un ottimo programma . 
Saluti : :Smile:

----------


## sviluppatore

> scriviamo numero bis? ho visto che non prende la barra e quindi non posso scrivere n/2.. 
> cmq quando mi rimandi all'assistente virtuale mi puoi inidicare a quale lezione del videocorso devo fare riferimento per le liquidazioni iva che coinvolgono più registri dello stesso tipo?? es per le vendite reg 2 e 20... questo tipo di gestione non è tanto immediata.. 
> ciao e grazie.

  Non è tanto immediata? Come fai a dirlo?
Vai a vedere come si gestisce in programmi tipo SISPAC, TEAMSYSTEM, o ZUCCHETTI, poi ne riparliamo... 
In ogni caso, mi riferivo ai capitoli dedicati alle liquidazioni IVA, ed alle casistiche IVA particolari. 
Comunque, in questo caso, la cosa è talmente semplice, che esegui la liquidazione IVA normalmente
:-)

----------


## sviluppatore

> Volevo segnalare che uso il software da qualche mese è devo dire che non esiste un programma di contabilita' con un rapporto /qualita' prezzo cosi' basso. Io sono un giovane commercialista che gestisce poche contabilita' è per me l'uso di questo programma mi ha consentito di usarlo con investimento praticamente pari a zero... Complimenti veramente a chi lo sponsorizza perche' e veramente un ottimo programma . 
> Saluti :

  Ti ringrazio, mi fa molto piacere che venga notato...  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## lucam78

> scriviamo numero bis? ho visto che non prende la barra e quindi non posso scrivere n/2.. 
> cmq quando mi rimandi all'assistente virtuale mi puoi inidicare a quale lezione del videocorso devo fare riferimento per le liquidazioni iva che coinvolgono più registri dello stesso tipo?? es per le vendite reg 2 e 20... questo tipo di gestione non è tanto immediata.. 
> ciao e grazie.

  E' vero non prende la barra ma non mi fa inserire nemmeno la dicitura bis, cosa devo scrivere?

----------


## sviluppatore

> E' vero non prende la barra ma non mi fa inserire nemmeno la dicitura bis, cosa devo scrivere?

  Il campo PROTOCOLLO deve essere un numero intero. Si tratta, infatti, del protocollo IVA: deve essere un numero progressivo. 
Nel campo NUMERO DOCUMENTO, invece, è possibile inserire anche caratteri (es: la barra), e lettere.

----------


## lucam78

Si ma facendo ad esempio una annotazione nel registro iva a seguito di acquisto con reverse charge mi sballa automaticamente il protocollo vendite! Non è possibile attribuire il protocollo /bis?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Si ma facendo ad esempio una annotazione nel registro iva a seguito di acquisto con reverse charge mi sballa automaticamente il protocollo vendite! Non è possibile attribuire il protocollo /bis?

  Secondo me, avrebbe poco senso. 
Ritengo che sia più logico adottare un registro IVA ad hoc, se non si vogliono "mischiare" i protocolli delle fatture vere e proprie, con i protocolli delle cessioni compensative.

----------


## Contabile

Quoto. Abbiamo optato per il registro ad "hoc". Tra l'altro lo facevamo anche con l'altro software.

----------


## sabrinallt

> Non è tanto immediata? Come fai a dirlo?
> Vai a vedere come si gestisce in programmi tipo SISPAC, TEAMSYSTEM, o ZUCCHETTI, poi ne riparliamo... 
> In ogni caso, mi riferivo ai capitoli dedicati alle liquidazioni IVA, ed alle casistiche IVA particolari. 
> Comunque, in questo caso, la cosa è talmente semplice, che esegui la liquidazione IVA normalmente
> :-)

  Scusa sviluppatore, non voglio essere polemica, ma non vedo perchè ti scaldi e ti indisponi. Il software l'ho comprato proprio perchè lo trovo ottimo ma visto che da utente lo devo appunto usare posso ben permettermi di fare dei rilievi costruttivi diretti a rendere più fruibile un già ottimo programma? tra l'altro noto che sono condivisi quindi non sono poi tanto una voce fuori dal coro.  
Premetto che TEAM  SYSTEM lo conosco bene...ed ha altre pecche di cui è inutile discutere, tuttavia trovo che i sezionali siano molto comodi ed utili ed a dispetto della tua idea io resto convinta della mia. 
Infine, non ho ancora capito come coinvolgere nella liq iva un reg iva acq e duee distinti reg iva vendite ( di cui uno usato per autofatture e annotazione int attivi in semplificata), per cui invece di rimandarmiadaggiornamenti vari potresti farmi un esempio? sarò una tardona ma te lo chiedo per favore, perchè io ho intenzione di rinnovare l'abbonamento... 
ciao e grazie.

----------


## roby

> Scusa sviluppatore, non voglio essere polemica, ma non vedo perchè ti scaldi e ti indisponi. Il software l'ho comprato proprio perchè lo trovo ottimo ma visto che da utente lo devo appunto usare posso ben permettermi di fare dei rilievi costruttivi diretti a rendere più fruibile un già ottimo programma? tra l'altro noto che sono condivisi quindi non sono poi tanto una voce fuori dal coro.

  Ciao Sabrina! Tranquilla! Sviluppatore non si scalda mai!!  :Smile: 
Ma sai, a volte nello scrivere, in fretta, si rischia di non far comprendere "il tono"...
Anzi, ti ringraziamo per i suggerimenti, sempre ben accetti per migliorare il prodotto!!  :Smile:

----------


## sviluppatore

> Infine, non ho ancora capito come coinvolgere nella liq iva un reg iva acq e duee distinti reg iva vendite
> ciao e grazie.

  Devi eseguire la liquidazione IVA "normalmente". Non vi sono particolarità.
Il programma considererà tutte le operazioni registrate in tutti i reg. IVA utilizzati. 
Solitamente, rimando alle spiegazione fornite tramite l'assistente virtuale, o al videocorso, poiché sono più esaustive di quelle che si possono fornire in una risposta in un forum.

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve, 
ho registrato con CT un costo non da fattura per una ditta in semplificata ed ho aggiunto una descrizione nel campo annotazioni.
Adesso quando vado a visualizzare il registro acquisti per vedere come tali costi vengono riportati ho notato che per l'annotazione viene utilizzato un font molto arzigogolato, non è che si potrebbe modificare tale font magari utilizzando lo stesso di quello del registro?
Inoltre dato che io non tendo a protocollare tali costi non è che si potrebbe fare in modo che non uscisse il numero di protocollo che io indico con 0? 
Grazie!

----------


## carmine.vecchio

Problema software C.T. 
Dopo aver prelevato l'ultima release 18.11.10, ho questo problema: 
generato il file EXCEL (Bilancio CEE), quando lo vado ad importare nel software di INFOCAMERE per produrre il bilancio in formato XBRL mi da il seguente errore, 
         FILE ERRATO. NON E' POSSIBILE IMPORTARE I DATI 
   N.B.
Prima, questo errore non si è mai verificato ho sempre importato corretamente il file EXCEL (Bilancio cee).
Oppure se prendo un file EXCEL (Bilancio cee) generato quando feci i bilanci a aprile-maggio e l'ho importo va bene non da l'errore. 
Saluti

----------


## sviluppatore

> Problema software C.T. 
> Dopo aver prelevato l'ultima release 18.11.10, ho questo problema:
>          FILE ERRATO. NON E' POSSIBILE IMPORTARE I DATI
>  Saluti

  La procedura in oggetto è in fase di sviluppo.
Dalla prossima release il file Excel sarà COMPLETAMENTE RINNOVATO, e potra essere importato (come prima) nel software di infocamere.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve, 
> ho registrato con CT un costo non da fattura per una ditta in semplificata ed ho aggiunto una descrizione nel campo annotazioni.
> Adesso quando vado a visualizzare il registro acquisti per vedere come tali costi vengono riportati ho notato che per l'annotazione viene utilizzato un font molto arzigogolato, non è che si potrebbe modificare tale font magari utilizzando lo stesso di quello del registro?
> Inoltre dato che io non tendo a protocollare tali costi non è che si potrebbe fare in modo che non uscisse il numero di protocollo che io indico con 0? 
> Grazie!

  A me, quel font piace, ma valuterò di sostituirlo con un altro.
Di default, i programma propone sempre un protocollo progressivo, ma è possibile modificarlo manualmente, anche digitando 0.

----------


## carmine.vecchio

Sviluppatore grazie, per la puntualità e precisione e per un programma favoloso. 
Volevo solo aggiungere un'ultima cosa sfuggitami prima. 
La N.I. non riporta nella tab. del C.E. i valori di bilancio ossia: 
Valore della produz. 
Costi della produzione ecc.   
Saluti e buon lavoro

----------


## sabrinallt

ciao a tutti, 
grazie delle risposte e delle cortesia,
vorrei porvi un altra questione: ho provato a lanciare la stampa del libro inventari e mi chiedevo se è possibile prevedere una copertina con i soli dati dell'impresa. inoltre ricordo che team system, prevedendo la numerazione preventiva delle pagine, stampava un'ultima pagina in cui annotava il n° di pag tot el registro stampato...mi chiedevo se questa ultima pagine è possibile averla anche per il software del C.T. 
Inoltre ho due dubbi di carattere pratico:  
1) i bolli li annullate? io penso che sarebbe opportuno..ma vorrei una conferma. 
2) la sottoscrizione va bene metterla nell'ultima pagina della stampa relativa all'anno in corso?  
Con riferimento al punto 2) suggerirei di inserire nelle opzioni di stampa del libro inventari anche un flag per stampare un campo dove apporre la firma x sottoscrizione. 
ciao e a presto.

----------


## adrex

Ciao a tutti, 
ho da poco installato la Demo Express di Blusting per testare il programma che quasi sicuramente acquisterò nel 2011... 
ho però riscontrato il seguente problema: 
quando devo inserire i dati per la registrazione di una fattura (sia d'acquisto sia di vendita) durante l'immissione dei dati mi compare una finestra con scritto  
"immettere parametro - documenticlienti.annorifnnc" e un campo da completare. 
tale finestra scompare dopo avere dato 2 volte "enter". vi allego l'immagine. 
in attesa di un vostro aiuto a eliminare il problema... 
vi auguro buona giornata.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ciao a tutti, 
> ho da poco installato la Demo Express di Blusting per testare il programma che quasi sicuramente acquisterò nel 2011... 
> tale finestra scompare dopo avere dato 2 volte "enter". vi allego l'immagine. 
> in attesa di un vostro aiuto a eliminare il problema... 
> vi auguro buona giornata.

  Probabilmente, hai installato l'edizione Express sopra un'altra edizione express (già installata), pubblicata mesi addietro. 
Disinstalla TUTTO, e procedi con una installazione exnovo "pulita".

----------


## adrex

> Probabilmente, hai installato l'edizione Express sopra un'altra edizione express (già installata), pubblicata mesi addietro. 
> Disinstalla TUTTO, e procedi con una installazione exnovo "pulita".

  
Gli archivi e i dati già salvati li posso riutilizzare o l'utilizzo dei vecchi dati causeranno di nuovo lo stesso problema?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Gli archivi e i dati già salvati li posso riutilizzare o l'utilizzo dei vecchi dati causeranno di nuovo lo stesso problema?

  Possono essere usati senza problemi, ma prima, occorre effettuare l'aggiornamento delle strutture delle base dati (come se si stesse procedendo ad un aggiornamento):  http://www.blustring.it/istruzioni01...rnamento05.pdf

----------


## adrex

Problema risolto con l'aggiornamento base dati da te consigliato! 
Danghiu...

----------


## xd1976

cosa si fa nel caso si dimentichi la password??  :Frown:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## sviluppatore

> cosa si fa nel caso si dimentichi la password??

  Quale password?

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutti, 
vedo che il software CT migliora di giorno in giorno.
Con l'ultimo aggiornamento è stata poi introdotta una nuova funzione "Redigi dichiarazione", a quando un'approfondimento? 
Grazie e complimenti!!

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve a tutti, 
> vedo che il software CT migliora di giorno in giorno.
> Con l'ultimo aggiornamento è stata poi introdotta una nuova funzione "Redigi dichiarazione", a quando un'approfondimento? 
> Grazie e complimenti!!

  In sintesi, si tratta di un'utilità che consente (principalmente) di "lanciare" i programmi per le dichiarazioni dei redditi, senza doverli andare a ricercare nel sito del''AdE, o nel propro desktop.
Detto altrimenti, così il software CONTABILE TELEMATICO si integra al meglio con i programmi SOGEI. 
E' sufficiente entrare nella procedura, per poi selezionare il comando ESEGUI APPLICAZIONE (gruppo SOFTWARE SOGEI). Infine, selezionare l'applicativo desiderato. 
Discorso analogo per i software della CCIAA, e dell'Agenzia delle Dogane.

----------


## xd1976

ho impostato la password per avviare il programma 
ad ogni modo basta reinstallarlo o cmq fare l'aggiornamento e la password sparisce

----------


## sviluppatore

> ho impostato la password per avviare il programma 
> ad ogni modo basta reinstallarlo o cmq fare l'aggiornamento e la password sparisce

  Prima di aggiornare, occorre salvare le "impostazioni generali":   http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/impgen04.pdf

----------


## Contabile

Un pubblico grazie a SVILUPPATORE per la bellissima idea ed il regalo che ci ha fatto.

----------


## Contabile

> Prima di aggiornare, occorre salvare le "impostazioni generali":

  
La prima volta che avevo aggiornato ero andato in tilt. Pensavo di aver perso il tutto....... ed invece.

----------


## Contabile

TEAMVIEWER e DROPBOX complimenti per l'applicazione inserita nel software. Ciò faciliterà nell'utilizzo dei due applicativi.
Ottima idea. Anzichè farlo come facevamo col collega dall'esterno del software ora lo si farà dall'interno. Complimenti*.*

----------


## sviluppatore

> TEAMVIEWER e DROPBOX complimenti per l'applicazione inserita nel software. Ciò faciliterà nell'utilizzo dei due applicativi.
> Ottima idea. Anzichè farlo come facevamo col collega dall'esterno del software ora lo si farà dall'interno. Complimenti*.*

  Grazie...  :Wink:

----------


## Contabile

Ricordati quel problema delle stampe in verticale. Fine anno sta per arrivare....... Grazie a te!!!!

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve, 
vorrei dare un suggerimento al sempre presente sviluppatore: perchè non mettere anche nella sezione incassi, pagamenti e contabilità generale la possibilità di passare da un movimento all'altro con le frecce così come è presente per le fatture acquisti e vendite? 
Io la butto lì....grazie!!

----------


## markarcer

Visto che a Natale siamo tutti più buoni approfitto anch'io per dare un suggerimento, anziché una critica, sperando che lo sviluppatore sia altrettanto sensibile al clima festivo.
Il tema è: pagare le fatture con ritenuta.
Come da messaggio quotato di luigino, il procedimento da lui evidenziato non è immediato, sebbene non complesso per un commmercialista, infatti richiede una scrittura di contabilità generale per il conto erario.
***Proposta***
Come ci scrive la persona nel post a cui luigino risponde perché  non inserire un bel tastone  :Big Grin:  con lo script necessario  per generare la scritta di cassa (il pagamento dell'F24) e contemporaneamente la chiusura del conto erario (aperto con tasto  "storno ritenuta" nella maschera). Magari con maschera data così siamo a posto anche con la riconciliazione da estratto conto.
Confermo quel che diceva luigino, la scrittura non è complessa da fare a mano ma il compito del sw non è forse proprio questo? Ossia fare in modo più semplice ciò che prima era più lungo/ complesso fare manualmente.
E riduciamo pure gli errori sempre possibile mentre inseriamo in contabilità fatture mentre alla radio passa la nostra canzone preferita e balliamo selvaggiamente dietro le scrivanie  :Big Grin: 
Grazie sviluppatore e buone vacanze a tutti. 
Marco   

> Il software funziona correttamente.
> Forse non mi sono spiegato...
> Quando storni la ritenuta, fai la scrittura:
> FORNITORE a Erario c/ritenute
> E' ovvio che il conto Erario c/ritenute rimanga aperto. Si chiuderà quando verserai la ritenuta con il mod. F24 facendo la scrittura:
> Erario c/ritenute a Banca

----------


## Qui75

> TEAMVIEWER e DROPBOX complimenti per l'applicazione inserita nel software. Ciò faciliterà nell'utilizzo dei due applicativi.
> Ottima idea. Anzichè farlo come facevamo col collega dall'esterno del software ora lo si farà dall'interno. Complimenti*.*

  Volevo segnalare un servizio simile a DROPBOX che ho scoperto di recente Online Backup - Memopal

----------


## sviluppatore

> Volevo segnalare un servizio simile a DROPBOX che ho scoperto di recente Online Backup - Memopal

  Grazie per la segnalazione. 
Colgo l'occasione, per una piccola "riflessione"...
Il backup online, a mio avviso, è molto importante!!!
ma... ATTENZIONE: alcuni produttori di software gestionali spingono gli utenti verso una strada, che almeno secondo me, può essere molto pericolosa: l'archiviazione dei dati SOLO online, sui loro server.
Se avere i propri dati sia in locale, sia online, è sicuramente una scelta razionale, e molto prodente, avere i propri dati SOLO online, presenta diversi inconvenienti.
In questo modo si diventa DIPENDENTI in TUTTO, e per TUTTO, da internet, nonché dal fornitore del server.
Se, ad esempio, la connessione ad internet rallenta, può diventare impossibile lavorare.
Inoltre, cosa più fastidiosa, qualora foste in ritardo con il pagamento dei canoni periodici, il fornitore potrebbe IMPEDIRVI di accedere ai vostri archivi.
E cosa dire, se ad un certo punto doveste decidere, di proposito, di non pagare uno, o più canoni, poiché contestate un disservizio?
Allo stesso modo, il fornitore potrebbe obiettarvi che al pagamento siete comunque obbligati, e che in caso contrario, vi verrebbe sospeso l'accesso ai vostri archivi contabili. 
Diciamo così... ogni riferimento a fatti, persone, o aziende reali, è puramente casuale.

----------


## Dott.frapet

Aiuto come fare per creare deleghe cartacee? Ovvero come far stampare le tre copie f24 da consegnare al cliente?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Aiuto come fare per creare deleghe cartacee? Ovvero come far stampare le tre copie f24 da consegnare al cliente?

  E' sufficiente lanciare la stampa di 3 copie. 
In alternativa, si può esportare la delega nel softwate SOGEI F24ONLINE, e stampare da lì.

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve avrei dei quesiti sul software CT.
Primo dubbio...Registrazione costi non comprovati da fattura per contabilità semplificate: li registro come una fattura normale ma indico come fornitore "cnf", a questo punto nella sezione "ricl.iva" mi porta "altriacq" la devo cancellare questa voce o posso lasciarla?Ma se la lascio non è che mi riporta tali costi nel rigo della dichiarazione iva attinente?
Secondo dubbio...nella sezione filtri predefiniti c'è la voce "mostra solo le registrazioni delle componenti reddituali non comprovate da fattura (contabilità semplificate)", se lancio questa ricerca non mi trova le registrazioni fatte dei "cnf"...come mai? Ho sbagliato qualcosa nella registrazione di tali costi? 
Grazie mille!!

----------


## sviluppatore

Per i costi non comprovati da fattura, è ininfluente la "riclassificazione IVA". 
Per filtrarle, è possibile utilizzare anche i filtri normali, magari ordinando al programma di visualizzare solamente le registrazioni relative al fornitore "cnf".

----------


## Tasselhoof

> Per i costi non comprovati da fattura, è ininfluente la "riclassificazione IVA". 
> Per filtrarle, è possibile utilizzare anche i filtri normali, magari ordinando al programma di visualizzare solamente le registrazioni relative al fornitore "cnf".

  Grazie sviluppatore,
chiedevo giusto perchè era previsto questo filtro e temevo di aver sbagliato qualcosa nella registrazione di questi costi.
Grazie mille  :Smile:

----------


## lucam78

Stò calcolando gli acconti iva. C'è una cosa che non mi quadra. Ditta in semplificata con liquidazione trimestrale, se faccio fare il calcolo mi considera esclusivamente le fatture attive e passive del trimestre del precedente anno, ipotizzando un saldo a debito mi calcola il famoso 88% e quindi l'acconto, in realtà la ditta aveva si una differenza fra iva a debito ed iva a credito generante un debito ma anche un credito iva da precedente liquidazione (3° trim 2009) considerando il quale in realtà non dovrebbe versare l'acconto in quanto non dovuto. Infatti io manualmente ho sempre usato la formula:
88% di VL38 - VL36 + VH13!
Tale formula ed il calcolo del software non coincidono, è un errore mio?
Spero che la mia spiegazione non sia stata troppo ingarbugliata! :Big Grin:

----------


## sviluppatore

> Stò calcolando gli acconti iva.

  Se la vai a generare, il programma terrà conto anche dell'eventuale credito IVA riportato nel IV TRIM 2009.

----------


## lucam78

> Se la vai a generare, il programma terrà conto anche dell'eventuale credito IVA riportato nel IV TRIM 2009.

  E' vero! Io facevo i calcoli dalla sezione "verifica liquidazione - acconto iva" dove mi stampa il prospetto (errato però) se invece procedo dalla sezione "liquidazioni e altri movimenti iva" mi dice che non è dovuto alcun acconto, però non ho la possibilità di stampare un prospetto di promemoria.

----------


## carmine.vecchio

SVILUPPATORE aiutami. 
1)Ho impostato il percorso di rete; 
2) Quando vado a selezionare l'azienda, da seleziona aziende di rete all'interno di Coge07 del PC principale, mi da il seguente errore:  
           Microsoft Office Access 
           0Errore#3051:Il modulo di gestione di database di Microsoft Office 
           Access non è in grado di aprire il file
           '\\PC-Uffucio\Coge07\dasedati\Benedettitaliasrl.mdb' o di scrivere su
           tale file. Il file è già aperto con access esclusivo da un'altro utente o è
           necessario disporre dell'autorizzazione per visualizzare i dati o srivere.   
Cosa deve fare? Ho Windows 7. 
Grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

> SVILUPPATORE aiutami. 
> 1)Ho impostato il percorso di rete; 
> 2) Quando vado a selezionare l'azienda, da seleziona aziende di rete all'interno di Coge07 del PC principale, mi da il seguente errore:
> Grazie.

  
Dal PC in cui sono collocati gli archivi.
Apri il programma, vai nelle IMPOSTAZIONI GENERALI, e dalla sezione OPZIONI, verifica che sia selezionata l'opzione ACCESSO CONDIVISO. 
Inoltre, verifica che la cartella in cui sono collocate le basedati sia COMPLETAMENTE CONDIVISA.

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve,
essendo il 2010 il primo anno di utilizzo del CT non posso calcolare l'acconto con il metodo storico.
Vorrei sapere se inserendo manualmente le registrazioni iva relative al 2009 (importo acconto e liquidazione del IV trim.) il software me lo calcola lo stesso.
E se si in che modo procedere? 
Grazie!!

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve,
> essendo il 2010 il primo anno di utilizzo del CT non posso calcolare l'acconto con il metodo storico.
> Vorrei sapere se inserendo manualmente le registrazioni iva relative al 2009 (importo acconto e liquidazione del IV trim.) il software me lo calcola lo stesso.
> E se si in che modo procedere? 
> Grazie!!

  Non è essendo stato gestito il 2009, il calcolo in oggetto è impossibile.
Conviene estrapolare la liquidazione IVA del IV trim dal vecchio programma, calcolare l'acconto, e caricarlo manualmente.

----------


## markarcer

Ciao, sapete se esiste nel contabile telematico una specifica funzione per i pagamenti INAIL? Io non sono riuscito a trovare alcun riferimento nelle spiegazioni. 
in caso non vi fosse, mi confermate che si debba procedere così:
inserire nel piano dei conti una voce INAIL contributi (io non l'ho trovata)
Inserire il costo INAIL relativo al saldo dell'anno (tralasciamo gli acconti per ora) e mandarlo a cassa (avere). Tralasciamo per semplicità il passaggio a debito verso enti previdenziali,lo pago nel momento in cui genero la scrittura. 
Corretto?
Grazie

----------


## xd1976

ho installato l'ultimo aggiornamento sul PC nuovo ma il programma mi da questo messaggio:
Formato di database non riconosciuto 
il PC utilizza W7 e office access07 
cosa dovrei fare?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ciao, sapete se esiste nel contabile telematico una specifica funzione per i pagamenti INAIL? Io non sono riuscito a trovare alcun riferimento nelle spiegazioni. 
> in caso non vi fosse, mi confermate che si debba procedere così:
> inserire nel piano dei conti una voce INAIL contributi (io non l'ho trovata)
> Inserire il costo INAIL relativo al saldo dell'anno (tralasciamo gli acconti per ora) e mandarlo a cassa (avere). Tralasciamo per semplicità il passaggio a debito verso enti previdenziali,lo pago nel momento in cui genero la scrittura. 
> Corretto?
> Grazie

  Si... se è in ordinaria, redigi delle normali scritture di contabilità generale;  
se è in semplificata, invece, registri il costo come un "costo non comprovato da fattura".

----------


## sviluppatore

> ho installato l'ultimo aggiornamento sul PC nuovo ma il programma mi da questo messaggio:
> Formato di database non riconosciuto 
> il PC utilizza W7 e office access07 
> cosa dovrei fare?

  Se utilizzi Access07, anziché la runtime, verifica che sia aggiornato al SP2

----------


## xd1976

ma per la gestione paghe....non vi siete inventati nulla?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nadia

> ma per la gestione paghe....non vi siete inventati nulla?

  eh, le paghe sono toste....  :Smile:

----------


## sviluppatore

> ma per la gestione paghe....non vi siete inventati nulla?

  Premetto che non abbiamo alcun rapporto con questo produttore.
Comunque, googlando... ho trovato questo:  Iubar.it - PAGHE software paghe, libro unico lavoro, uniemens, busta paga, cedolino, contributi inps, inail, telematico mut, dmag 
PS: non l'ho mai testato personalmente, e pertanto, non posso esprimere un giudizio.
Se decidi di provarlo, facci sapere...

----------


## Qui75

Premetto di non aver alcun rapporto con i soggetti in questione, con l'occhio di un utente di software gestionali seguo il progetto di PaghePro, più che altro per curiosità, da un paio d'anni, ma non credo che si arriverà ad un versione definitiva nell'immediato, almeno per un uso minimamente professionale, ma questa è solo la mia modesta impressione. Poi non credo sia così flessibile come il CT. Senza voler fare complimenti gratuti o paragoni semplicistici credo, semplicemente immaginando un software paghe sviluppato con le logiche del CT (di cui se ne sentiva da tanto la necessità), che non avrebbe rivali e renderebbe forse un pò meno ostico un settore comunemente considerato "tosto". Poi la complessità deriva dalla necessaria presenza di molte tabelle collegate tra loro i cui contenuti devono essere presentati in maschere e report.....forse ho usato un linguaggio troppo "access based"? A parte gli scherzi credo che molti la pensino come me, almeno quelli che hanno conosciuto Contabile Telematico dopo aver usato altri software gestionali.

----------


## adrex

ho effettuato una simulazione di apertura dei conti ma il sistema mi ha generato 43250 voci di apertura Banca a Stato patrimoniale con 0 euro.
Come eliminare tutte queste scritture inutili?

----------


## sviluppatore

> ho effettuato una simulazione di apertura dei conti ma il sistema mi ha generato 43250 voci di apertura Banca a Stato patrimoniale con 0 euro.
> Come eliminare tutte queste scritture inutili?

  Se i conti da aprire non sono moltissimi, è preferibile NON utilizzare l'automatismo MOSTRA TUTTI I CONTI, ma selezionare i conti da aprire uno ad uno. 
Se l'operazione è guà stata fatta, è possibile cancellare tutte le aperture effettuate da: menu ALTRE UTILITA / GESTIONE DATI / CANCELLAZIONE REGISTRAZIONI, e poi rifarle. 
Per maggiori dettagli, rimando al videocorso 4.14

----------


## sviluppatore

> Senza voler fare complimenti gratuti o paragoni semplicistici credo, semplicemente immaginando un software paghe sviluppato con le logiche del CT (di cui se ne sentiva da tanto la necessità), che non avrebbe rivali e renderebbe forse un pò meno ostico un settore comunemente considerato "tosto".

  Per prima cosa, ti ringrazio per l'apprezzamento mostrato verso il CT.  :Smile:  
Per quanto riguarda lo sviluppo di un software paghe, credo che Access si presti molto bene per un applicativo del genere.
Concordo pienamente che sia possibile realizzare un applicativo per le paghe realmente intuitivo.
Peraltro, non credo che un software per la contabilità sia meno complesso di uno per le paghe, basti pensare a tutte le implicazioni della contabilità: IVA, dichiarazioni dei redditi, IRAP, bilancio CEE, F24, etc.
E allora, perché non sviluppare anche un software per le paghe? 
Per il momento (e nel prossimo futuro), preferisco concentrare gli sforzi per lo sviluppo costante del programma di contabilità, al fine di fornire un prodotto sempre più facile da usare, e performante. 
Più avanti, non è detto che non prenda in considerazione l'idea di produrre anche un programma per i consulenti del lavoro.

----------


## adrex

Ok, eliminati in un attimo...
sempre affidabilissimo.
una curiosità: in caso di acquisto del software, viene spedito il cd a casa o si scarica online?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ok, eliminati in un attimo...
> sempre affidabilissimo.
> una curiosità: in caso di acquisto del software, viene spedito il cd a casa o si scarica online?

  Si scarica online.
Idem per gli aggiornamenti.

----------


## Qui75

> Premetto che non abbiamo alcun rapporto con questo produttore.
> Comunque, googlando... ho trovato questo:  Iubar.it - PAGHE software paghe, libro unico lavoro, uniemens, busta paga, cedolino, contributi inps, inail, telematico mut, dmag 
> PS: non l'ho mai testato personalmente, e pertanto, non posso esprimere un giudizio.
> Se decidi di provarlo, facci sapere...

  Vorrei segnalare un'altro software paghe che sembra abbastanza semplice ad un prezzo abbordabile si chiama Lyra Xp e può anche essere scaricata una versione di prova.

----------


## Contabile

Anno nuovo vecchio ringraziamento.
Un grazie sentito a Sviluppatore che nella nuova release ha tenuto conto dei suggerimenti che gli sono stati segnalati.

----------


## adrex

A quando le altre puntate dell'assistente virtuale?

----------


## FRANCESCO1977

Salve a tutti io utilizzo il ct è mi trovo benissimo . Sono un giovane dottore commercialista e mi occupo pure di paghe , ( sono anche consulente del lavoro ) . Concordo con sviluppatore nel potenziare il ct , ma sei decidi di farlo anche con le paghe tutti noi te ne sarremmo grati. Un consiglio che ho dato ad altri colleghi e' di comprare il ct . Lo consiglio a tutti . In pratica faccio pubblicita' costante .  
A presto e complimenti ancora !!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## adrex

altra domanda:
1) perchè non esiste come ragione Società Semplice? (metto SNC?)
2) non c'è un modo per riportare in tutte le anagrafiche delle ditte i dati dell'intermediario che sarei io?

----------


## sviluppatore

1) perchè non esiste come ragione Società Semplice? (metto SNC?) 
E' possibile inserirla...
Devi cliccare sul binocolo collocato a sinistra del campo NATURA GIURIDICA 
2) non c'è un modo per riportare in tutte le anagrafiche delle ditte i dati  
Si, basta inserirlo in AZIENDAMODELLO01
Così, ogni volta che verrà duplicata, i dati dell'intermediari verranno riportati nelle aziende create.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve a tutti io utilizzo il ct è mi trovo benissimo . Sono un giovane dottore commercialista e mi occupo pure di paghe , ( sono anche consulente del lavoro ) . Concordo con sviluppatore nel potenziare il ct , ma sei decidi di farlo anche con le paghe tutti noi te ne sarremmo grati. Un consiglio che ho dato ad altri colleghi e' di comprare il ct . Lo consiglio a tutti . In pratica faccio pubblicita' costante .  
> A presto e complimenti ancora !!!!!!!!

  Grazie...  :Big Grin:

----------


## adrex

Sto provando la funzionalità della rigistrazione prima nota da e/c.
ho seguito le istruzioni , ma la momento del caricamento dati il programma si imballa e non va avanti? cos'è che sbaglio?
Spero sia il posto giusto dove chiedere oppure nel caso si chiede di inviare una mail in pvt.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Sto provando la funzionalità della rigistrazione prima nota da e/c.
> ho seguito le istruzioni , ma la momento del caricamento dati il programma si imballa e non va avanti? cos'è che sbaglio?
> Spero sia il posto giusto dove chiedere oppure nel caso si chiede di inviare una mail in pvt.

  Nel PC è installato Excel ?

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutti,  
ho notato che nel software CT manca il conto "erario c/acconto iva", secondo voi mi conviene crearlo come credito tributario tipo quelli "erario c/acconti ires" o utilizzare il conto di debito tributario "erario c/iva" ed accenderlo in dare?
La questione si pone anche ai fini credo di una corretta esposizione in bilancio di tale voce. 
Grazie!!

----------


## FORUM

A fini "stilistici" puoi crearlo. DA UN PUNTO DI VISTA SOSTANZIALE NON CAMBIA NULLA.

----------


## Contabile

A mio avviso ti suggerisco di crearlo. Avendo sotto mano il bilancio ti viene più semplice renderti conto se il contribuente ha opuunre non ha versato l'acconto ai fini del controllo della quadratura della dichiarazione IVA. Non la vedo solo una questione di forma di stile.

----------


## adrex

> Nel PC è installato Excel ?

  Certo che si... excel 2010 :Confused:

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve, 
avrei un ulteriore quesito sul piano dei conti, devo registrare la busta paga di un associato in partecipazione di solo lavoro, sul vecchio software c'era un apposito conto di costo dove caricavo il compenso. Nel CT pare che un conto di costo specifico non ci sia, inoltre la peculiarità di tale conto sta nel fatto che i compensi corrisposti agli ass. in part. solo lavoro vanno indicati separatamente negli SDS rigo F23. 
Secondo voi è possibile generare un conto di costo con tali peculiarità? Ed in che modo? 
Grazie!!

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve, 
> avrei un ulteriore quesito sul piano dei conti, devo registrare la busta paga di un associato in partecipazione di solo lavoro, sul vecchio software c'era un apposito conto di costo dove caricavo il compenso. Nel CT pare che un conto di costo specifico non ci sia, inoltre la peculiarità di tale conto sta nel fatto che i compensi corrisposti agli ass. in part. solo lavoro vanno indicati separatamente negli SDS rigo F23. 
> Secondo voi è possibile generare un conto di costo con tali peculiarità? Ed in che modo? 
> Grazie!!

  Può essere creato OGNI tipo di conto.
Occorre solo prestare attenzione al gruppo in cui si colloca, ed agli agganci fiscali opportuni. 
Per maggiori dettagli, rimando al CAPITOLO II del videocorso.

----------


## adrex

> Certo che si... excel 2010

  Per Sviluppatore: 
Consigli per risolvere il problema della compilazione prima nota da e/C ??? 
Ho seguito passo passo le istruzioni ma il programma si "imballa" ..

----------


## sviluppatore

> Per Sviluppatore: 
> Consigli per risolvere il problema della compilazione prima nota da e/C ??? 
> Ho seguito passo passo le istruzioni ma il programma si "imballa" ..

  Probabilmente, il file EXCEL NON è conforme alle specifiche richieste.
Appena possibile, verrà pubblicata una dispensa sull'argomento.

----------


## conslavoro

Sono ANdata a creare una nuova azienda .. E poi ad inserire nuova registrazione in fornitori,.. Mi appare questa mascherina: Ivafornitori.codraffty... Qualcuno sa cosa vuol dire.. , lo stesso anche per i clienti

----------


## sviluppatore

> Sono ANdata a creare una nuova azienda .. E poi ad inserire nuova registrazione in fornitori,.. Mi appare questa mascherina: Ivafornitori.codraffty... Qualcuno sa cosa vuol dire.. , lo stesso anche per i clienti

  Non è stato eseguito correttamente l'aggiornamento.   http://www.blustring.it/istruzioni01...rnamento05.pdf

----------


## conslavoro

> non è stato eseguito correttamente l'aggiornamento.   http://www.blustring.it/istruzioni01...rnamento05.pdf

  ed il file blustringprof.exe, dove lo trovo?

----------


## sviluppatore

> ed il file blustringprof.exe, dove lo trovo?

  equivale al file CONTABILETELEMATICO.EXE

----------


## conslavoro

> equivale al file contabiletelematico.exe

  ok..grazie

----------


## markarcer

Non so come riuscire a far capire al sw che se nella scheda bene metto sotto l'aliquota ordinaria un'aliquota specifica, campo previsto, e poi nella gestione ammortamenti automatica chiedo un ammortamento per aliquote specifiche è perchè voglio fare il processo di generazione quota ammortamento secondo la mia percentuale. 
Purtroppo non appare nulla ne si genera alcunché.  
L'unico modo per ottenere il risultato è andare nella scheda bene con l'ammortamento  ad aliquota 20% (costi impianto ed ampliamento) e portarla direttamente nella scheda del bene come aliquota ordinaria al 33% e poi tornare al processo ammortamento facendo la gestione automatica immobilizzazioni immateriali e tutto funziona. 
Spero di essere stato utile a chi avesse registrato gli stessi problemi.

----------


## markarcer

Ciao a tutti.
Ho un problema, che forse è anche sciocco, ma non mi viene in mente nessuna idea per risolverlo per cui chiedo e magari qualcuno saprà darmi un consiglio. 
Ho fatto una serie di registrazioni in contabilità generale in quanto la mia cliente (una Srl) usa pagare in anticipo i propri fornitori, anche prima di aver ricevuto la fattura. 
Quindi io provvedo a fare la scrittura   dare:acconto   avere:cassa, 
al momento del pagamento anticipato. Scrittura di contabilità generale. 
Poi quando ricevo la fattura    *dare*:Investimento *dare*:iva su acq         *avere*:fornitore Rossi. Scrittura con la maschera consueta di registrazione fattura. 
provvedo a chiudere l'acconto,  dare:fornitori   avere:acconto 
con scrittura in contabilità generale. 
Purtroppo così facendo mi rimane aperto il mastrino del fornitore naturalmente e non so come fare a chiuderlo. Anche se il conto fornitori ha saldo corretto. 
Non mi è venuta in mente metodologia migliore, qualcuno ha qualche consiglio?
Grazie mille.
Mark

----------


## markarcer

Ok, merlo io. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Dopo essermi seguito 2 ore di videocorso ho visto che non è possibile movimentare in co.ge i due conti clienti e fornitori.
Come non detto. 
Ma seguendo quanto suggerito su altri post di questo forum non riesco proprio a portare dentro il sw Contabile Telematico la scrittura. 
Segnalo un post con soluzione teorica perfettamente identica http://forum.commercialistatelematic...a-ritardo.html qui sul forum. 
Il punto è che non riesco a trovare nessun modo per azzerare la voce Fornitori- Mario Rossi quando la fattura mi arriva. 
Riesco a fare la scrittura con fornitori, ma non fornitori -Mario Rossi.
E mi rimane aperto il Mastrino di Mario Rossi. Anche se il conto fornitori ha il saldo corretto. 
Come posso fare? 
dato che il problema deglia nticipi fornitori è così diffuso ci deve esere una funzione che gestisca il tutto nel nostro software, solo che dopo più di 6 ore tra guide e videocorsi e approfondimenti e forum brancolo ancora nel buio.
Qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi per cortesia? 
Grazie 
M

----------


## markarcer

Dopo altre ore di contorcimento meningi  :Confused:  sono arrivato ad una soluzione. Un pò pasticciata forse ma funziona e fino ad una soluzione  migliore è possibile utilizzarla.
La posto per coloro che ne avessero bisogno.  *Contabile Telematico e Anticipi/acconti clienti* 
Registro il pagamento anticipato con scrittura di co.ge.
DARE:acconti a AVERE:banca
Sarebbe meglio usare un conto specifico come fornitori c/anticipi ma non essendoci nel piano dei conti uso il conto acconti, Sp circolante (se chiudo nellanno non dovrebbero esserci problemi). 
Poi il giorno che ricevo la fattura registro prima la fattura con il modo usuale: Inserisci fattura
DARE Costo e Iva AVERE	fornitore rossi 
Con la stessa data vado in Menu rapidi  registrazione rapida  e clicco il tab registrazione da Prima Nota  poi nuovo pagamento fornitori .
compilo con la data di registrazione della fattura ricevuta mettendo nel primo campo il conto Acconti e nel secondo campo Fornitore il nome del fornitore rossi.
Così facendo ho bilanciato le scritture 
EUREKA! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## conslavoro

sapete come fare a registrare una fattura di vendita di competenza del 2010 ma datata 2011.. grazie

----------


## markarcer

> sapete come fare a registrare una fattura di vendita di competenza del 2010 ma datata 2011.. grazie

  fai la registrazione normale per il 2010 e anziché usare il conto fornitori Rossi usi fatture da ricevere.
Il conto fatture da ricevere lo azzeri quando arriverà la fattura con la scrittura fatture da ricevere a fornitore Rossi

----------


## markarcer

vi chiedo gentilemnte un consiglio. 
automaticamente il sw Contabile Telematico espone il f.do ammortamento Inv. materiali nel passivo di stato patrimoniale. 
Qualcuno sa suggerirmi come farlo scomparire dal passivo e avere i valori dell'attivo relativi agli Inv. materiali netti? 
Grazie 
M

----------


## conslavoro

> fai la registrazione normale per il 2010 e anziché usare il conto fornitori Rossi usi fatture da ricevere.
> Il conto fatture da ricevere lo azzeri quando arriverà la fattura con la scrittura fatture da ricevere a fornitore Rossi

  ma per la contabilità semplificata.. quale conto uso nel 2011?  perchè non mi appaia come costo del 2011

----------


## sviluppatore

> sapete come fare a registrare una fattura di vendita di competenza del 2010 ma datata 2011.. grazie

  http://www.visualmanager.it/videocorso/vc0605a.wmv http://www.visualmanager.it/videocorso/vc0605b.wmv

----------


## Tasselhoof

> Salve, 
> avrei un ulteriore quesito sul piano dei conti, devo registrare la busta paga di un associato in partecipazione di solo lavoro, sul vecchio software c'era un apposito conto di costo dove caricavo il compenso. Nel CT pare che un conto di costo specifico non ci sia, inoltre la peculiarità di tale conto sta nel fatto che i compensi corrisposti agli ass. in part. solo lavoro vanno indicati separatamente negli SDS rigo F23. 
> Secondo voi è possibile generare un conto di costo con tali peculiarità? Ed in che modo? 
> Grazie!!

  Salve, 
ho dei grossi problemi a creare il conto "compensi ass. in part. solo lavoro", non so se duplicarlo dalla voce "altri servizi da terzi" in "costi per prestazioni di lavoro" o altrove. Poi ho difficoltà a fare i vari agganci, ossia nello specifico tale costo dovrà figurare al rigo F23 degli SDS nella sezione "di cui utili ass. part. solo lavoro" e nel bilancio tra i costi per servizi.
Non è che qualcuno si è ritrovato già nella stessa situazione e mi vuole dare una mano? O magari può darmi dei suggerimenti? 
Grazie mille!!

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve, 
>  creare il conto "compensi ass. in part. solo lavoro", non so se duplicarlo dalla voce "altri servizi da terzi" in "costi per prestazioni di lavoro" o altroveGrazie mille!!

  In alternativa, è possibile anche creare un conto di II livello ad hoc, da cui farlo dipendere.

----------


## adrex

Ho appena caricato tutti i cespiti pregressi di un professionista, e tutte le registrazioni sono avvenute perfettamente.ho calcolato gli ammortamenti e adesso nel tentare di visionare il risultato d'esercizio tramite la funzione "conto economico dei professionisti" mi visualizza solo gli ammortamenti e non anche i ricavi e gli altri costi? 
secondo voi dove ho sbagliato nella registrazione delle fatture?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ho appena caricato tutti i cespiti pregressi di un professionista, e tutte le registrazioni sono avvenute perfettamente.ho calcolato gli ammortamenti e adesso nel tentare di visionare il risultato d'esercizio tramite la funzione "conto economico dei professionisti" mi visualizza solo gli ammortamenti e non anche i ricavi e gli altri costi? 
> secondo voi dove ho sbagliato nella registrazione delle fatture?

  Per i prof. vige i criterio di cassa: occorre registrare anche gli incassi ed i pagamenti relativi alle fatture registrate.

----------


## markarcer

Qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi a far scomparire i fondi ammortamenti dal bilancio?
Voi come fate a chiudere il bilancio senza fondi ammortamenti esposti? 
Ma è normale che in bilancio si vedano esposti tali fondi o è un problema sulla mia installazione? 
Marco      

> vi chiedo gentilemnte un consiglio. 
> automaticamente il sw Contabile Telematico espone il f.do ammortamento Inv. materiali nel passivo di stato patrimoniale. 
> Qualcuno sa suggerirmi come farlo scomparire dal passivo e avere i valori dell'attivo relativi agli Inv. materiali netti? 
> Grazie 
> M

----------


## sviluppatore

> Qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi a far scomparire i fondi ammortamenti dal bilancio?
> Voi come fate a chiudere il bilancio senza fondi ammortamenti esposti?
> Ma è normale che in bilancio si vedano esposti tali fondi o è un problema sulla mia installazione?
> Marco

  Se non vuoi che compaiano nel "bilancio standard", è sufficiente fare una scrittura di iroconto del tipo:
Fondo ammortamento xxx a Beni xxxx 
Se, invece, stampi il Bilancio CEE, i fondi ammortamento vengono automaticamente stornati dall'immobilizzazione a cui si riferiscono.

----------


## adrex

Suggerimento : Perchè non realizzare sul sito blustring o CT un'area con le F.A.Q. ricavate da questa sezione del forum utilissima per gli utenti? IMHO sarebbe molto più pratico leggere le varie risposte in versione FAQ anzichè leggersi tutte le 55 pagine della discussione e magari si eviterebbe che qualcuno posti la domanda più volte

----------


## markarcer

Grazie per la cortese risposta. 
Mi hanno  chiarito con un altro post http://forum.commercialistatelematic...ortamento.html 
che questa è una funzione di lavoro IN PIU' del Commercialista Telematico, non sostituisce il bilancio a norma 2424. 
Le auguro una buona serata
Mark    

> Se non vuoi che compaiano nel "bilancio standard", è sufficiente fare una scrittura di iroconto del tipo:
> Fondo ammortamento xxx a Beni xxxx 
> Se, invece, stampi il Bilancio CEE, i fondi ammortamento vengono automaticamente stornati dall'immobilizzazione a cui si riferiscono.

----------


## adrex

sto cercando di testare il programma sogei iva 2011.
ho aggiornato tutti i campi in blustring, ho controllato gli aggiornati di iva 2011 e java.
al momento di importare il file mi si apre una finestra d'errore (vi allego immagine finestra d'errore del programma iva 2011).
consigli?

----------


## conslavoro

Domada: Come faccio ad azzerare i conti... Per non farmeli più visualizzare nello stato patrimonaile.. Cioè io ho solo contabilita' semplificate.. E vorrei vedere solo visualizzato per l'anno le ritenute d'acconto.. Ed invece nello stato patrimonuiale mi si visualizzano tutti i conti anche per gli anno passati.. (tipo.. Fornitori, clienti..)  
Per azzerare i conti nello stato patrimoniale.. Cosi ' che non mi ritravi nell'anno dopo gli importi dell0'anno prima .. Io ho una cont. Semplificata.. Devo fare inizzializza saldi conti???

----------


## adrex

> sto cercando di testare il programma sogei iva 2011.
> ho aggiornato tutti i campi in blustring, ho controllato gli aggiornati di iva 2011 e java.
> al momento di importare il file mi si apre una finestra d'errore (vi allego immagine finestra d'errore del programma iva 2011).
> consigli?

  nessuno può sapere in cosa sto sbagliando nella predisposizione del file con Blustring... 
e poi 
per chi di voi sia già possessore del software contabile telematico:
 per la gestione dei file da trasmettere all'agenzia delle entrate vi avvalete dei software sogei o affiancate un altro programma che gestisce i dichiarativi?

----------


## sviluppatore

> nessuno può sapere in cosa sto sbagliando nella predisposizione del file con Blustring...
> e poi
> per chi di voi sia già possessore del software contabile telematico:
>  per la gestione dei file da trasmettere all'agenzia delle entrate vi avvalete dei software sogei o affiancate un altro programma che gestisce i dichiarativi?

  Difficile capire perché il software SOGEI non si apra. 
In ogni caso, Il problema segnalato dipenda da java.
Io proverei a reinstallare java. 
Se anche così non si risolve, allora ci potrebbe essere qualche file di sistema corrotto.

----------


## conslavoro

> domada: Come faccio ad azzerare i conti... Per non farmeli più visualizzare nello stato patrimonaile.. Cioè io ho solo contabilita' semplificate.. E vorrei vedere solo visualizzato per l'anno le ritenute d'acconto.. Ed invece nello stato patrimonuiale mi si visualizzano tutti i conti anche per gli anno passati.. (tipo.. Fornitori, clienti..)  
> per azzerare i conti nello stato patrimoniale.. Cosi ' che non mi ritravi nell'anno dopo gli importi dell0'anno prima .. Io ho una cont. Semplificata.. Devo fare inizzializza saldi conti???

  qualcuno sa dirmi come posso fare???

----------


## adrex

> Difficile capire perché il software SOGEI non si apra. 
> In ogni caso, Il problema segnalato dipenda da java.
> Io proverei a reinstallare java. 
> Se anche così non si risolve, allora ci potrebbe essere qualche file di sistema corrotto.

  Il fatto che il mio sistema sia a 64 bit potrebbe essere la fonte del problema?
cmq adesso riprovo a reinstallare java e fare una prova su un'altro pc a 32 bit e ti faccio sapere.

----------


## adrex

> Il fatto che il mio sistema sia a 64 bit potrebbe essere la fonte del problema?
> cmq adesso riprovo a reinstallare java e fare una prova su un'altro pc a 32 bit e ti faccio sapere.

  Problema risolto disinstallando e installando nuovamente java. 
ottima sviluppatore!

----------


## Contabile

> sto cercando di testare il programma sogei iva 2011.
> ho aggiornato tutti i campi in blustring, ho controllato gli aggiornati di iva 2011 e java.

  Appena finita la prima dichiarazione IVA. Tutto andato a buon fine. Pronta per la spedizione.

----------


## fram

Buonasera a tutti,
ho da poco acquistato ed installato il software CT.
Ora mi sto dilettando ad aggiornare una contabilità professionisti (la mia :Smile:  )
La domanda è:
quando provo a simulare il quadro E di Unico non visualizza le ritenute subite.
le parcelle le ho registrate inserendo anche la parte ritenute e le ho date correttamente per incassate. Ho sbagliato qualcosa o non è prevista l'esportazione automatica nel quadro fiscale delle ritenute subite?
Grazie a chi mi potrà aiutare.
Antonio

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buonasera a tutti,
> ho da poco acquistato ed installato il software CT.
> Ora mi sto dilettando ad aggiornare una contabilità professionisti (la mia )
> La domanda è:
> quando provo a simulare il quadro E di Unico non visualizza le ritenute subite.
> le parcelle le ho registrate inserendo anche la parte ritenute e le ho date correttamente per incassate. Ho sbagliato qualcosa o non è prevista l'esportazione automatica nel quadro fiscale delle ritenute subite?
> Grazie a chi mi potrà aiutare.
> Antonio

  La simulazione del quadro RE produce la stampa dei righi relativi al reddito di lavoro autonomo. 
Per il riepilogo delle ritenute subite (che rappresentano un credito, e non una componente reddituale): 
menu GESTIONI COLLEGATE / FATTURE VENDITA CON RITENUTA

----------


## fram

> La simulazione del quadro RE produce la stampa dei righi relativi al reddito di lavoro autonomo. 
> Per il riepilogo delle ritenute subite (che rappresentano un credito, e non una componente reddituale): 
> menu GESTIONI COLLEGATE / FATTURE VENDITA CON RITENUTA

  Grazie per la tempestività.
In fase di trasferimento al quadro E del software sogei le ritenute vengono riportate o bisogna poi inserirle manualmente?
Saluti
Antonio

----------


## sviluppatore

> Grazie per la tempestività.
> In fase di trasferimento al quadro E del software sogei le ritenute vengono riportate o bisogna poi inserirle manualmente?
> Saluti
> Antonio

  Esatto: dopo aver esportato i vari quadri, si apre la dichiarazione, completandola con: acconti, ritenute subite, altri quadri "non fiscali" (s: RP).

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutti,
sto predisponendo la mia prima Comunicazione Iva col software CT ed avrei questo quesito: la società nel corso dell'anno ha effettuato prestazioni di servizi intra, quando predispongo la comunicazione queste prestazioni vengono riportate nel rigo CD1 sia nel campo 2 (operaz. non imponibili) che nel 4 (cessioni intra di beni?).
E' corretto così? Leggendo le istruzioni del modello mi sembrava di aver capito che le prestazioni intra dovessero essere indicate solo nel campo 4. 
Grazie a chi volesse darmi delucidazioni!!

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve a tutti,
> sto predisponendo la mia prima Comunicazione Iva col software CT ed avrei questo quesito: la società nel corso dell'anno ha effettuato prestazioni di servizi intra, quando predispongo la comunicazione queste prestazioni vengono riportate nel rigo CD1 sia nel campo 2 (operaz. non imponibili) che nel 4 (cessioni intra di beni?).
> E' corretto così? Leggendo le istruzioni del modello mi sembrava di aver capito che le prestazioni intra dovessero essere indicate solo nel campo 4. 
> Grazie a chi volesse darmi delucidazioni!!

  Verifico.
In ogni caso, è SEMPRE possibile intervenire manualmente sulla comunicazione per correggere i di cui che si dovessero ritenere non corretti.

----------


## carmine.vecchio

Una domanda. 
Per la registrazione di una FT da San Marino con Iva esposta, 
dovrei ( dalla scheda anagrafica codici iva C.T.), togliere la spunta in  
Operazione soggetta a cessione compensativa,  e metterla invece in  
acquisto da San Marino con applicazione dell'iva. 
Facendo cosi, il software Blustring, trasferirebbe imponibile e imposta in VF11 dichiarazione iva e  in VF23 punto 5 gli aquisti da S.M. con pagamento IVA, o il VF23 va insertito a mano? 
Grazie

----------


## FRANCESCO1977

Salve HO UN problema : Ho fatto gli ammortamenti solo che per i beni immateriali il registro cespiti espone il "bene" con ilvalore residuo = al costo storico ( non fa ammortamenti) , e mi sta bene ; pero' mi chiedo se lo porto a costo interamente nell'anno in corso mi rimane sempre il valore residuo nei cespiti ..... Come lo annullo ???? ( sicuramente salto qlc passaggio ) 
spero di essere stato chiaro :d

----------


## sabrinallt

> Salve HO UN problema : Ho fatto gli ammortamenti solo che per i beni immateriali il registro cespiti espone il "bene" con ilvalore residuo = al costo storico ( non fa ammortamenti) , e mi sta bene ; pero' mi chiedo se lo porto a costo interamente nell'anno in corso mi rimane sempre il valore residuo nei cespiti ..... Come lo annullo ???? ( sicuramente salto qlc passaggio ) 
> spero di essere stato chiaro :d

  se non ricordo male l'anno scorso nella tua stessa situazione creai il conto f.do amm.to beni immateriali e lo agganciai al conto di stato patrimoniale. Facendo così e rilanciando l'ammortamento lo pendeva bene.
ciao

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve a tutti,
> sto predisponendo la mia prima Comunicazione Iva col software CT ed avrei questo quesito: la società nel corso dell'anno ha effettuato prestazioni di servizi intra, quando predispongo la comunicazione queste prestazioni vengono riportate nel rigo CD1 sia nel campo 2 (operaz. non imponibili) che nel 4 (cessioni intra di beni?).

  Proprio oggi, è stata rilasciata una nuova release.
Oltre a consentire l'esportazione dei dati contabili verso GERICO 2011, è stata corretta questa anomalia.

----------


## lucam78

Il file generato da contabile telematico per la comunicazione dati iva, può essere spedito automaticamente? o è necessario usare il software dell'ADE? (che non è stato ancora rilasciato?)

----------


## sviluppatore

> Il file generato da contabile telematico per la comunicazione dati iva, può essere spedito automaticamente? o è necessario usare il software dell'ADE? (che non è stato ancora rilasciato?)

  Può essere inviato DIRETTAMENTE tramite ENTRATEL.
NB: SOGEI ha pubblicato il modulo di controllo per la dich. IVA 2011, ma non per la comunicazione dati IVA. Pertanto, sembrerebbe che il controllo vada fatto con il modulo di controllo dello scorso anno.

----------


## lucam78

Anche tramite Fisconline?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Anche tramite Fisconline?

  Si, anche tramite File Internet

----------


## lucam78

> Si, anche tramite File Internet

  Grazie! :Smile: 
Intanto questa mattina ho sentito il call center, non hanno comunicazioni ufficiali ma pare che il software debba essere rilasciato! (anche se in ritardo)

----------


## lucam78

Allora, se cerco di predisporre il file, nel caso in cui la comunicazione sia stata predisposta e inviata autonomamente dal contribuente, in base alle istruzioni non deve essere indicato alcun codice fiscale nella sezione "*Codice fiscale dell'intermediario*", il software invece dà un avviso di errore perchè richiede un CF! :Confused:

----------


## sabrinallt

> Allora, se cerco di predisporre il file, nel caso in cui la comunicazione sia stata predisposta e inviata autonomamente dal contribuente, in base alle istruzioni non deve essere indicato alcun codice fiscale nella sezione "*Codice fiscale dell'intermediario*", il software invece dà un avviso di errore perchè richiede un CF!

  in questi casi ho sempre messo il cf del contribuente.

----------


## FORUM

Uso per la prima volta il programma. Sto predisponendo le dichiarazioni IVA ma non riesco a compilare quelle con ventilazione e con doppia attività a contabilità separata.
Qualcuno con esperienza del software può dirmi come fare? Grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Uso per la prima volta il programma. Sto predisponendo le dichiarazioni IVA ma non riesco a compilare quelle con ventilazione e con doppia attività a contabilità separata.
> Qualcuno con esperienza del software può dirmi come fare? Grazie.

  Come specificato nelle istruzioni, in questi casi particolari, la comunicazione va impostata manualmente, sfruttando del stampe della simulazione della dichiarazione IVA.

----------


## adrex

Al momento di stampare la comunicazione iva sul modello ministeriale dalla sezione "comunicazione annuale iva" del software C.T. i dati risultano sfalsati rispetto alle caselle predisposte nel modello.
che fare per stampare correttamente il modello?

----------


## Elias

Ma nella versione di prova si puo' anche verificare la stampa della nota integrativa?

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutti,
volevo sapere quando va effettuata l'operazione di aggiornamento degli schemi fiscali e cosa comporta l'aver creato dei nuovi conti di cui manualmente ho modificato gli agganci. 
Grazie!

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve a tutti,
> volevo sapere quando va effettuata l'operazione di aggiornamento degli schemi fiscali e cosa comporta l'aver creato dei nuovi conti di cui manualmente ho modificato gli agganci.
> Grazie!

  Ancora aspetta... tanto non sono ancora usciti i dichiarativi. 
Per maggiori dettagli: http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/aggfisc26.pdf 
NB: la guida riguarda UNICO 2010, ma per UNICO 2011 valgono le medesime considerazioni

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve, 
c'è la possibilità di fare una simulazione degli ammortamenti ai fini di un controllo per il 2010 senza lanciare la procedura di generazione automatica?
Inoltre se ad alcuni cespiti ho applicato un'aliquota specifica nella gestione ammortamenti posso cmq utilizzare la procedura "ammortizza i cespiti per categorie omogenee"? 
Grazie

----------


## lucam78

Salve, ho notato che il prezzo per il rinnovo ora è lo stesso della versione blustring mentre in passato vi era uno sconto se acquistato tramite il commercialista telematico, confermate?

----------


## Tec

Aiuto!!!! 
Ho chiuso il bilancio e il software non mi fa stampare in excel e non mi produce neanche la nota integrativa!!!!!!!!! :Mad:  
Come devo fare?????
Il bilancio in excel è vitale per procedere alla trasformazione in xbrl di Unioncamere. Se non sistemo tutto sono spacciata.... :EEK!:  
Quando do la stampa in excel il software sembra lavorare, appare la clessidra, mi dice operazione completata e poi il file NON ESISTE. Ho provato a guardare tutti gli archivi, tutto il computer ma non c'e'.... 
Qualcuno per favore mi può aiutare? Possibile che succeda solo a me? :Confused:  
Grazie, scusate lo sfogo ma ci ho passato su le ultime 4 ore tra una cosa e l'altra  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Qualcuno per favore mi può aiutare? Possibile che succeda solo a me?

  Oddio, forse in questo periodo .... sì !!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Possibile che ci sia una persona in questo mondo che alla data del 5/3 vuole depositare il bilancio??

----------


## Contabile

> Aiuto!!!! 
> Il bilancio in excel è vitale per procedere alla trasformazione in xbrl di Unioncamere. Se non sistemo tutto sono spacciata....
> :

  Il software per l'xbrl sarà disponibile dopo la pubblicazione in GU del tracciato; la pubblicazione avverrà il 31 di questo mese.

----------


## markarcer

Caro Danilo hai comesso due errori non uno.
Primo
Mai provocare una donna in vistosa tensione. Possibile che anni interi di pubblicità su "quei giorni" non ti abbiano insegnato niente??? :Big Grin: 
Secondo
Le multinzazionali Danesi, con figliali sul territorio italiano devono far chiudere i bilanci alle controllate italiane entro  la metà di gennaio (terza al massimo) perchè poi devono fare il consolidato centrale per una data che per i nostri ritmi mediterranei  appare sconsiderata. E una volta fatto il bilancio e approvato (se no non lo mandi su) scattano i 30 giorni per il deposito. Ecco che alla data presente quei bilanci spesso sono già depositati (con l'esimente o meno del XBRL). :Cool: 
E questo è solo un caso che conosco, chissà quanti altri ce ne saranno.
Per esempio quando chiudono i bilanci in Australia? Ahh, saperlo :Stick Out Tongue:  
Purtroppo Tec non riesco ad aiutarti nello specifico perchè anche a me non funziona l'esportazione in excel. 
Temo dovrai aspettare una risposta dello Sviluppatore.    

> Oddio, forse in questo periodo .... sì !!  
> Possibile che ci sia una persona in questo mondo che alla data del 5/3 vuole depositare il bilancio??

----------


## markarcer

Caro Contabile, segnalo che chi volesse incominciare a portarsi avanti con il lavoro di analisi delle nuove XBRL 2011 sono già sisponibili da Febbraio (scaricate stamattina) con rimando appunto alla pubblicazione ufficiale in GU. 
Invece ti volevo chiedere se sai qualcosa della funzione Nota Integrativa del C.T. che mentro tentavo l'esportazione in excel per quanto detto da Tec ho provato e mi da lo stesso problema della creazione Xbrl.
A te funziona già?
Grazie
M   

> Il software per l'xbrl sarà disponibile dopo la pubblicazione in GU del tracciato; la pubblicazione avverrà il 31 di questo mese.

----------


## sabrinallt

ciao a tutti, 
vorrei sapere come registrare con il software del C.T. una fattura extra UE,
ho visto il videocorso e l'assistente virtuale ma parlano solo di ft intra UE e della loro integrazione mentre mi risulta che per quelle Extra UE sia possibile solo l'emissione di autofattura, quindi come si deve procedere?
ciao e grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

> ciao a tutti, 
> vorrei sapere come registrare con il software del C.T. una fattura extra UE,
> ho visto il videocorso e l'assistente virtuale ma parlano solo di ft intra UE e della loro integrazione mentre mi risulta che per quelle Extra UE sia possibile solo l'emissione di autofattura, quindi come si deve procedere?
> ciao e grazie.

    http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/dogana14.pdf

----------


## sabrinallt

> http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/dogana14.pdf

  ho un dubbio, quando si dice:  _al ricevimento della fattura del fornitore estero, dobbiamo registrarla nel libro giornale senza farla transitare nel registro IVA acquisti._ 
vale sia per le contabilità ordinarie che per le semplificate?  
nel mio caso è una semplificata.
grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

> ho un dubbio, quando si dice:  _al ricevimento della fattura del fornitore estero, dobbiamo registrarla nel libro giornale senza farla transitare nel registro IVA acquisti._ 
> vale sia per le contabilità ordinarie che per le semplificate?  
> nel mio caso è una semplificata.
> grazie.

  Per le semplificate, registri solo il costo. I movimenti finanziari sono ininfluenti.

----------


## markarcer

Ciao Tec, 
per far funzionare l'esportazione bisogna semplicemente usare Microsoft Office e non altri programmi Free.
Semplicemente perchè me lo ha detto Sviluppatore stamattina  :Big Grin:  
M  

> Aiuto!!!! 
> Ho chiuso il bilancio e il software non mi fa stampare in excel e non mi produce neanche la nota integrativa!!!!!!!!! 
> Come devo fare?????
> Il bilancio in excel è vitale per procedere alla trasformazione in xbrl di Unioncamere. Se non sistemo tutto sono spacciata.... 
> Quando do la stampa in excel il software sembra lavorare, appare la clessidra, mi dice operazione completata e poi il file NON ESISTE. Ho provato a guardare tutti gli archivi, tutto il computer ma non c'e'.... 
> Qualcuno per favore mi può aiutare? Possibile che succeda solo a me? 
> Grazie, scusate lo sfogo ma ci ho passato su le ultime 4 ore tra una cosa e l'altra

----------


## sabrinallt

> Per le semplificate, registri solo il costo. I movimenti finanziari sono ininfluenti.

  
quindi lo registro come costo non da fattura usando CNF come fornitore?
mentre se fosse ordinaria lo farei da CO.GE? 
ho capito bene? 
grazie per le risposte.

----------


## sviluppatore

> quindi lo registro come costo non da fattura usando CNF come fornitore?
> mentre se fosse ordinaria lo farei da CO.GE? 
> ho capito bene? 
> grazie per le risposte.

  Confermo. Per le semplificate, occorre seguire la procedura per la registrazione dei "costi non comprovati da fattura".

----------


## arialibera

Andando ad inserire un cespite, per errore ho assegnato un codice vuoto. Adesso se riparto dalla schermata di assegnazione mi riparte automaticamente dal numero successivo e se vado a cancellare sul numero di assegnazione non me lo fa fare. C'è un modo per tornare alla numerazione esatta?
Grazie

----------


## sabrinallt

> Confermo. Per le semplificate, occorre seguire la procedura per la registrazione dei "costi non comprovati da fattura".

  riprendo il dicorso.
nel mio caso poichè si tratta di un acquisto di prestaz di servizi da fornitore extracee a mezzo di download l'operazione è territorialmente rilevante in italia, quindi devo emettere autofattura.
come devo procedere per generarla se registro l'operazione come CNF?
CIAO

----------


## sviluppatore

> Andando ad inserire un cespite, per errore ho assegnato un codice vuoto. Adesso se riparto dalla schermata di assegnazione mi riparte automaticamente dal numero successivo e se vado a cancellare sul numero di assegnazione non me lo fa fare. C'è un modo per tornare alla numerazione esatta?
> Grazie

  Non è importante... si tratta di un codice univoco identificativo, che non necessariamente deve essere progressivo.
Non è un protocollo.

----------


## sabrinallt

sviluppatore puoi rispondere anche a me? ciao e grazie!

----------


## sviluppatore

> riprendo il dicorso.
> nel mio caso poichè si tratta di un acquisto di prestaz di servizi da fornitore extracee a mezzo di download l'operazione è territorialmente rilevante in italia, quindi devo emettere autofattura.
> come devo procedere per generarla se registro l'operazione come CNF?
> CIAO

  Per rilevare un costo non comprovato da fattura, devi utilizzare la procedura per la registrazione delle fatture di acquisto e movimentare il fornitore fittizio CNF.

----------


## sabrinallt

> Per rilevare un costo non comprovato da fattura, devi utilizzare la procedura per la registrazione delle fatture di acquisto e movimentare il fornitore fittizio CNF.

  forse non sono stata chiara, 
vorrei capire come generare l'autofattura.
ciao

----------


## sviluppatore

> forse non sono stata chiara, 
> vorrei capire come generare l'autofattura.
> ciao

  Puoi registrarla come una normale fattura di vendita.
Forse, può essere opportuno utilizzare un registro IVA ad hoc.

----------


## sabrinallt

> Puoi registrarla come una normale fattura di vendita.
> Forse, può essere opportuno utilizzare un registro IVA ad hoc.

  quindi registro la ft di acquisto e poi com una normale ft di vendita?
ok grazie.

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve ho registrato nel 2011 per una ditta in contabilità semplificata delle fatture telecom con una parte dell'importo di competenza del 2010. Ho messo il periodo di competenza e lanciato la rilevazione dei ratei e risconti per caricare questa quota nel 2010.
Ho notato che al 31/12/2010 il programma mi rileva una scrittura con costo non comprovato da fattura per l'importo di competenza del 2010, poi però mi fa anche una scrittura di rettifica nel 2011 come nota di credito pari a tale importo e con un nuovo protocollo. Mi chiedo se è possibile evitare questa registrazione.
Grazie!

----------


## fram

Buonasera a tutti,
sono un nuovo utilizzatore del software (che tra l'altro mi sembra ben fatto). :Wink: 
Ora però ho un quesito al quale spero qualcuno sia in grado di rispondere:
Un mio cliente gestisce delle contabilità separate (un negozio, una attività professionale ed una di ristrutturazioni). Per quanto riguarda la parte IVA ho seguito il videocorso e letto la dispensa e mi sembra di non aver visto problemi. Invece per quanto riguarda la parte redditi? Non mi sembra di aver visto una stampa delle situazioni contabili con selezione delle attività. Come si fa visto che dovrò preparare i singoli quadri (due RG ed un RE) in fase di dichiarazione?
Prima di cominciare le registrazioni volevo essere certo di non dover creare aziende quante sono le attività aesercitate.  
Spero di essere stato chiaro nel quesito e ringrazio anticipatamente chi sarà così gentile da rispondermi. E saluto anche chi non lo sarà :Smile: 
Antonio

----------


## sviluppatore

> Non mi sembra di aver visto una stampa delle situazioni contabili con selezione delle attività. Come si fa visto che dovrò preparare i singoli quadri (due RG ed un RE) in fase di dichiarazione?
> Prima di cominciare le registrazioni volevo essere certo di non dover creare aziende quante sono le attività aesercitate.  
> Spero di essere stato chiaro nel quesito e ringrazio anticipatamente chi sarà così gentile da rispondermi. E saluto anche chi non lo sarà
> Antonio

  In questo caso, occorre impostare i centri di costo.
Quindi, in sede di dich. dei redditi, sarà possibile produrre i quadri RG per i centri di costo relativi all'attività di impresa, ed un quadro RE per i centri di costo relativi all'attività professionale.

----------


## fram

> In questo caso, occorre impostare i centri di costo.
> Quindi, in sede di dich. dei redditi, sarà possibile produrre i quadri RG per i centri di costo relativi all'attività di impresa, ed un quadro RE per i centri di costo relativi all'attività professionale.

  Grazie della risposta. Ci avevo quasi pensato :Wink: . Questo però implica che quando vado a registrare le fatture devo di volta in volta modificare i centri di costo :Frown:  o c'è un qualche automatismo, a me sconosciuto, che me li imposta quando imposto il registro IVA relativo all'attività che sto contabilizzando? Scusate se rompo, ma se si codifica bene tutto dall'inizio poi i problemi sono veramente pochi.
Un saluto
Antonio Marrara

----------


## sviluppatore

> Grazie della risposta. Ci avevo quasi pensato. Questo però implica che quando vado a registrare le fatture devo di volta in volta modificare i centri di costo o c'è un qualche automatismo, a me sconosciuto, che me li imposta quando imposto il registro IVA relativo all'attività che sto contabilizzando? Scusate se rompo, ma se si codifica bene tutto dall'inizio poi i problemi sono veramente pochi.
> Un saluto
> Antonio Marrara

  Conviene registrare dal menu REGISTRAZIONE RAPIDA (pannello di controllo).
Così, è possibile impostare dall'inizio il cenyto di costo che verrà proposto di default.

----------


## fram

> Conviene registrare dal menu REGISTRAZIONE RAPIDA (pannello di controllo).
> Così, è possibile impostare dall'inizio il cenyto di costo che verrà proposto di default.

  Grazie,
ci proverò e ti faccio sapere.
Un saluto
Antonio

----------


## carmine.vecchio

Per SVILUPPATORE , inizio a trasferire i bilanci da Blustring al foglio Exsel, 
ho notato che non c'è il rigo, dopo le imposte correnti, differite e anticipate,  
e cioè  
"proventi (oneri) da adesione al regime di consolidato fiscale /trasparanza fiscale".  
Salute

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutti,
l'anno scorso ho caricato manualmente i saldi di apertura perchè era il primo anno che utilizzavo il software CT, ora mi sono reso conto di aver dimenticato di inserire tra i conti l'utile di esercizio...come posso ovviare a tale situazione? Devo per forza caricare di nuovo tutti i saldi iniziali e procedere all'inizializzazione o posso in qualche modo inserire solo questo conto? 
Grazie a tutti!!

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve a tutti,
> l'anno scorso ho caricato manualmente i saldi di apertura perchè era il primo anno che utilizzavo il software CT, ora mi sono reso conto di aver dimenticato di inserire tra i conti l'utile di esercizio...come posso ovviare a tale situazione? Devo per forza caricare di nuovo tutti i saldi iniziali e procedere all'inizializzazione o posso in qualche modo inserire solo questo conto? 
> Grazie a tutti!!

  E' sufficiente correggere le scritture caricate.
Troverai le aperture tra i movimenti di "contabilità generale".

----------


## Dott.frapet

Abituato ad altri software mi sorge ora una domanda: ma come determinate l'irap per le società di capitali visto che il software ancora non è pronto sul sito dell'agenzia? 
Mi sfugge qualcosa?
Grazie.

----------


## fram

Buonasera a tutti,
spero di non essere troppo O.T. con la mia prossima domanda. 
E' il primo anno che sto utilizzando l'accoppiata Contabile Telematico\SOGEI 
Ho appena installato il software Sogei 770S. Volevo per prova importare su SOGEI un 770 dell'anno precedente (fatto con un altro programma) per avere una precompilazione della dichiarazione. Ho provato con il file trasmesso all'AdE (quello con estensione *.ccf) ma non gli piace. Qualcuno mi sa dire quale file devo prendere per farlo "digerire" a Sogei? Le istruzioni parlano di un qualsiasi file nel formato ministeriale. 
Un grazie preventivo per tutti. 
Saluti 
Antonio

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buonasera a tutti,
>  Ho provato con il file trasmesso all'AdE (quello con estensione *.ccf) ma non gli piace. 
> Antonio

  No... vuole il file non autenticato, estensione: 77s

----------


## fram

> No... vuole il file non autenticato, estensione: 77s

  Grazie.
In effetti ho preso il file generato lo scorso anno prima dell'autenticazione, l'ho rinominato con l'estensione 77s, e gli è piaciuto :Smile: .
Sarà quindi così anche per gli altri applicativi Sogei (Unico, Irap,...)?
Un saluto
Antonio

----------


## Dott.frapet

Buon giorno ho appena scaricato l'ultimo aggiornamento riguardante l'avvio di unico 2011 direttamente dal programma, la procedura però non mi apre nulla: errore mio oppure il software dell'agenzia ancora non è disponibile?
Grazie.

----------


## Contabile

Mi consta manchi il software ancora.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Mi consta manchi il software ancora.

  Confermo... ad oggi soni stati pubblicati solamente: IVA 2011, 770 2011.

----------


## carmine.vecchio

Sviluppatore scusami, una osservazione : 
perchè nella schermata esporta dati in unico 2010 
manca il pulsante "esegui il software per la compilazione della 
dichiarazione 770" , come invece esiste ed è molto comodo in  
esporta dati in unico 2011? 
Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> Sviluppatore scusami, una osservazione : 
> perchè nella schermata esporta dati in unico 2010 
> manca il pulsante "esegui il software per la compilazione della 
> dichiarazione 770" , come invece esiste ed è molto comodo in  
> esporta dati in unico 2011? 
> Grazie

  E' una novità di quest'anno.
Ormai, il 770 2010, è passato...

----------


## adrex

Ciao a tutti,
Sto provando a inserire le prime dichiarazioni dei redditi tramite il software sogei unico 2011 e il file creato da Contabile telematico....ma non riesce a caricare il file upf poichè mi dice che si è verificato un errore durante l'importazione del file.
dove sbaglio?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ciao a tutti,
> Sto provando a inserire le prime dichiarazioni dei redditi tramite il software sogei unico 2011 e il file creato da Contabile telematico....ma non riesce a caricare il file upf poichè mi dice che si è verificato un errore durante l'importazione del file.
> dove sbaglio?

  In alcuni PC, il software SOGEI non funziona regolarmente se lanciato dal menu START di Windows. 
Per eseguire UNICO PF, è preferibile lanciarlo da programma di contabilità:
menu GESTIONI FISCALI / ESPORTA DATI IN UNICO 2011 / pulsante ESEGUI IL SOFTWARE PER LA COMPILAZIONE DI UNICO PF (pulsante di colore rosso).

----------


## adrex

> In alcuni PC, il software SOGEI non funziona regolarmente se lanciato dal menu START di Windows. 
> Per eseguire UNICO PF, è preferibile lanciarlo da programma di contabilità:
> menu GESTIONI FISCALI / ESPORTA DATI IN UNICO 2011 / pulsante ESEGUI IL SOFTWARE PER LA COMPILAZIONE DI UNICO PF (pulsante di colore rosso).

  ..il problema persiste!!! che fare? qualcun'altro ha rislevato lo stesso problema?

----------


## Contabile

> ..il problema persiste!!! che fare? qualcun'altro ha rilevato lo stesso problema?

  Ieri sera ho fatto delle prove di importazione. E' filato tutto liscio.  :Smile:

----------


## sviluppatore

> ..il problema persiste!!! che fare? qualcun'altro ha rislevato lo stesso problema?

  Strano...
Allora, prova a lanciare il programma direttamente dal sito dell'Ade: Agenzia delle Entrate - Unico Pf/2011 - Software di compilazione modello Unico Pf 2011

----------


## Contabile

Ciao Mirko. 
Io ho fatto in ambedue i modi e funziona.

----------


## markarcer

Durante un deposito dell'istanza xbrl mi sono accorto che la perdita di CE e la perdita di stato patrimoniale differiscono di 1 euro. e il sistema mi rifiuta la pratica. prima di correggere manualmente mi chiedevo se ci fosse una funzione che verifichi o forzi la perfetta quadratura del contabile telematico.
Grazie
M 
ps
ho inserito per far quadrare 1 euro nelle poste straordinarie di conto economico, come da circolare agenzia entrate. sarebbe meglio a mio giudizio, fare un automatismo in chiudura di bilancio, come quello di altri sw contabili

----------


## markarcer

Per tutti quelli che hanno il contabile telematico e lo usano per generare il file di excel da convertire in istanza xbrl con l'utilizzo delllo strumento  web telemaco, vi segnalo che la procedura pur funzionante nell'utilizzo non viene portata a compimento correttamente. 
Non sono in grado di dire dove si incaglia il processo ma nel file dell'istanza Xbrl visualizzata con l'apposito tool non vi sono alcuni dati (nel mio caso i valori delle immobilizzazioni immateriali di dettaglio, solo il saldo totale per tutte le voci) 
per cui fate molta attenzione, tutti i dati di bilancio presenti nel file Excel generato da CT andranno confrontati accuratamente dopo il completamento della procedura di trasformazione istanza xbrl. 
Un consiglio ai gestori del sw: questa è una funzione così rilevante per cui è necessario integrare la trasformazione XBRL nel gestionale contabilità, come praticamente è già stato fatto in quasi tutti gli applicativi del settore. 
altro aggiornamento da utilizzo intenso
Nel CT la voce crediti verso soci da richiamare esiste ed è perfettamente presente ma la stessa voce non c'è nel bilancio in excel che viene prodotto dall'applicativo. Pensavo fosse dovuto alla codifica XBRL ma noto che nel file istanza xbrl tale voce  invece c'è e quindi a coloro che registreranno lo stesso problema consiglio di aggiungerla a manina.
Vi tengo aggiornati per tutti i problemi così da far risparmiare tempo nella risoluzione.  
DIFFERENZE NEL MODELLO TELEMACO E MODELLO CT
valutando rigo a rigo i due file excel, quello del contabile telematico e quello stabilito dal modello web telemaco (scaricato oggi) emrgono differenze nella numerazione e disposizione voci. Ecco probabilmente l'origine dei problemi. 
Per cui NON E' CONSIGLIABILE usare il sw di importazione incluso nel file dell'istanza xbrl perchè andrebbe a compilare le caselle sbagliando. Sarà necessario estrarre i dati dal contabile telematico -STAMPA-BILANCIO-(non il file excel generato dal CT) e COMPILARE MANUALMENTE il foglio che istanza xbrl mette a disposizione.

----------


## adrex

> Strano...
> Allora, prova a lanciare il programma direttamente dal sito dell'Ade: Agenzia delle Entrate - Unico Pf/2011 - Software di compilazione modello Unico Pf 2011

  Ho provato anche dal sito..ma non succede nulla... allora ho provato a generare il file da un pc con sistema operativo a 32bit (quello su cui lavoro è a 64bit) e ad aprire il file con il programma sogei pc e tutto e filato liscio....
quindi, che il problema sia derivante da un'incompatibilita con il S.O. a 64bit? :Confused:

----------


## sviluppatore

Non concordo assolutamente con il post di Markarcer.
Dai test fatti, la procedura si è rivelata affidabile. 
Per potermi esprimere su questo caso specifico avrei bisogno di esaminare il caso concreto. 
In ogni caso, inviterei gli utenti che ne hanno bisogno a rivolgersi al servizio di assistenza, anziché sparare a zero sulla procedura, segnalando bugs INESISTENTI.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ho provato anche dal sito..ma non succede nulla... allora ho provato a generare il file da un pc con sistema operativo a 32bit (quello su cui lavoro è a 64bit) e ad aprire il file con il programma sogei pc e tutto e filato liscio....
> quindi, che il problema sia derivante da un'incompatibilita con il S.O. a 64bit?

  no, no... io ho ben 2 PC con W7 a 64 BIT.
Potrebbe dipendere dall'antivirus, che disturba...

----------


## markarcer

> Non concordo assolutamente con il post di Markarcer.
> Dai test fatti, la procedura si è rivelata affidabile. 
> Per potermi esprimere su questo caso specifico avrei bisogno di esaminare il caso concreto. 
> In ogni caso, inviterei gli utenti che ne hanno bisogno a rivolgersi al servizio di assistenza, anziché sparare a zero sulla procedura, segnalando bugs INESISTENTI.

  Va beh, ion cerco di aiutare le persone che si dovessero trovare nella mia stessa condizione, senza condanne o altro.
solo suggerimenti per facilitare la risoluzione di eventuali problemi. 
sviluppatore invece parte con questi giudizi apodittici senza apportare alla discussione alcun elemento propositivo in ordine non al problema (se non lo condivide) ma almeno alle proposte fatte. 
Quando si dice l'approccio collaborativo  con il cliente (visto che ho pagato tale sw). Non voglio fare polemica.
Semplicemente prendo atto (e lo segnalo agli altri, anche potenziali clienti ) che questa è la sua reazione a dei tentativi di aiutare a risolvere problemi concreti, con suggerimenti concreti per aggirare il problema che mi è capitato proprio oggi. E sul suo scetticismo la invito a verificare la riga delle immobilizzazioni immateriali nel modello webtelemaco e la stessa voce nel file excel generato dal CT. 
Ma tu guarda la riconoscenza di uno a cui ho dato dei soldi  e che mi risponde così !(mentre tento di aiutare le persone che hanno avuto i miei stessi problemi)
Nella logica del network e dei forum. 
Poi se uno vuole rivolgersi all'assistenza, che giustamente è il suo business, io lo rispetto e non mi azzardo a dire che lei non fornirà una risposta più che corretta. Sono certo che lo farà. 
Questa la differenza tra noi.  
A ognuno le proprie considerazioni.
io mi sono stancato di questa maleducazione imperante.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Va beh, ion cerco di aiutare le persone che si dovessero trovare nella mia stessa condizione, senza condanne o altro.
> solo suggerimenti per facilitare la risoluzione di eventuali problemi. 
> sviluppatore invece parte con questi giudizi apodittici senza apportare alla discussione alcun elemento propositivo in ordine non al problema (se non lo condivide) ma almeno alle proposte fatte. 
> Quando si dice l'approccio collaborativo  con il cliente (visto che ho pagato tale sw). Non voglio fare polemica.
> Semplicemente prendo atto (e lo segnalo agli altri, anche potenziali clienti ) che questa è la sua reazione a dei tentativi di aiutare a risolvere problemi concreti, con suggerimenti concreti per aggirare il problema che mi è capitato proprio oggi. E sul suo scetticismo la invito a verificare la riga delle immobilizzazioni immateriali nel modello webtelemaco e la stessa voce nel file excel generato dal CT. 
> Ma tu guarda la riconoscenza di uno a cui ho dato dei soldi  e che mi risponde così !(mentre tento di aiutare le persone che hanno avuto i miei stessi problemi)
> Nella logica del network e dei forum. 
> Poi se uno vuole rivolgersi all'assistenza, che giustamente è il suo business, io lo rispetto e non mi azzardo a dire che lei non fornirà una risposta più che corretta. Sono certo che lo farà. 
> Questa la differenza tra noi.  
> ...

  Aver acquistato, non significa avere diritto a fare ciò che si vuole: il lavoro altrui merita SEMPRE RISPETTO. 
NON accetto che il mio duro lavoro venga ingiustamente denigrato da un tipo come te!!!
Ma come ti permetti? 
In ogni caso, se ti piace fare il TROLL, ti invito a frequentare altri forum. Il web è, purtroppo, ancora pieno di forum in cui i troll vanno ancora di moda.
Lì potrai offendere, denigrare, ed aprire flame che dureranno all'infinito.

----------


## carmine.vecchio

Piena solidarietà a sviluppatore. 
Per quanto riguarda il mio studio, il SW CT, ha data un grandissimo aiuto sia da un punto di vista tecnico che economico, per la sua semplicità ecc. ecc... 
Personalmente non l'ho cambierei con nessun altro SW sul mercato. 
Sviluppatore vai avanti sei un GRANDE. 
Saluti.
Carmine Vecchio
Roma

----------


## sviluppatore

> Piena solidarietà a sviluppatore. 
> Per quanto riguarda il mio studio, il SW CT, ha data un grandissimo aiuto sia da un punto di vista tecnico che economico, per la sua semplicità ecc. ecc... 
> Personalmente non l'ho cambierei con nessun altro SW sul mercato. 
> Sviluppatore vai avanti sei un GRANDE. 
> Saluti.
> Carmine Vecchio
> Roma

  Grazie, troppo gentile...  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## roby

calma ragazzi! Il software e' eccezionale, non ci sono dubbi. Sviluppatore fa un lavoro fenomenale! Tutto questo e' riconosciuto da tutti. Detto questo e' ben venuto qualunque suggerimento per migliorare qualsiasi cosa. I suggerimenti non devono essere fatti denigrando. Qualsiasi suggerimento verra' valutato, ma che sia fatto con i toni corretti. In questa discussione ci sono decine e decine di interventi di persone che adorano il software, questa e' la migliore dimostrazione della sua efficacia.
Calma e buon lavoro a tutti!  :Smile: 
Un saluto a tutti gli amici da Roccalumera

----------


## Dott.frapet

Premetto che mi trovo molte bene con il software e non ho nessuna intenzione di cambiare, però ho trovato anch'io un bug nella generazione del file excell. L'errore è molto strano infatti se genero il file l'utile di esercizio (contabilizzato con la procedura automatica) è errato nel foglio di lavoro "dati di bilancio" e "bilancio sintetico" mentre è corretto negli altri fogli.
Penso che l'errore derivi dalla cella C326 che contiene la formula " +C250-C261+C280+C304+C313-C321" se infatti si cambia la formula in "+C250-C261+C280+C304+C313+C321" tutto va a posto.
Penso che il problema derivi dal fatto che il rigo C322 contiene un valore negativo.
Fatemi sapere se ho sbagliato qualcosa nelle registrazioni, o se è corretto quanto ho osservato.
Grazie. 
P.S.: il bello di questo software e che con un po' di manualità ognuno può metterci del suo.

----------


## adrex

> no, no... io ho ben 2 PC con W7 a 64 BIT.
> Potrebbe dipendere dall'antivirus, che disturba...

  Rispondo per dirti che sono riuscito a far funzionare l'applicativo sogei con il file generato da blustring...quindi avevi ragione sul fatto del 64 bit. forse era un problema di java o del fatto che non avevo fatto bene l'aggiornamento dei quadri fiscali (cosa che sono riuscito a fare con la nuova scheda di approfondimento appena pubblicata) 
ho da chiedere un altro chiarimento: 
quando registro una fattura di acquisto di un telefonino , utilizzo il codice iva 2050 (iva detraibile al 50%).adesso vorrei imputare l'iva indetraibile (che non so in quale conto va a finire) al costo del bene. come mi devo comportare per effettuare una scrittura del genere? 
Grazie e cmq tengo a precisare che sono pienamente soddisfatto dell'ottimo blustring!..se scrivo parecchio nel thread è perchè voglio capirlo a fondo ;-) :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## sviluppatore

> Premetto che mi trovo molte bene con il software e non ho nessuna intenzione di cambiare, però ho trovato anch'io un bug nella generazione del file excell. L'errore è molto strano infatti se genero il file l'utile di esercizio (contabilizzato con la procedura automatica) è errato nel foglio di lavoro "dati di bilancio" e "bilancio sintetico" mentre è corretto negli altri fogli.
> Penso che l'errore derivi dalla cella C326 che contiene la formula " +C250-C261+C280+C304+C313-C321" se infatti si cambia la formula in "+C250-C261+C280+C304+C313+C321" tutto va a posto.
> Penso che il problema derivi dal fatto che il rigo C322 contiene un valore negativo.
> Fatemi sapere se ho sbagliato qualcosa nelle registrazioni, o se è corretto quanto ho osservato.
> Grazie.
> P.S.: il bello di questo software e che con un po' di manualità ognuno può metterci del suo.

  Ti ringrazio per l'apprezzamento e per la segnalazione, appena possibile verificherò.  :Smile:  
Tengo a precisare che mi ha fatto imbestialire il post di Markarcer non poiché i ritenga il software da me sviluppato assolutamente infallibile.
NESSUN software lo è! E sarei presuntuoso se lo pensassi.
Il motivo del mio forte risentimento sta nel fatto che con quel tizio ho dei "trascorsi": tempo addietro mi ha inviato un'email che ritengo provocatoria, con la quale mi ha fatto delle richieste che non ho accettato.
Poi, pur non rinnovando l'abbonamento (cosa di per sé legittima), critica una procedura mentre sta utilizzando una versione del programma NON aggiornata.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Rispondo per dirti che sono riuscito a far funzionare l'applicativo sogei con il file generato da blustring...quindi avevi ragione sul fatto del 64 bit.

  Ah.. mi fa molto piacere sapere che sei riuscito!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Però, mi piacerebbe capire anche perché prima non funzianava, per poter essere di aiuto anche ad altri.
Di sicuro, non può dipendere dal mancato aggiornamento dei quadri fiscali: il programma avrebbe dovuto COMUNQUE importare la dichiarazione. Caso mai, il quadro RG, o RF, avrebbero potuto risultare "sballati".
Hai forse cambiato le impostazioni dell'antivirus, o reinstallato la macchina JAVA ?

----------


## sviluppatore

> quando registro una fattura di acquisto di un telefonino , utilizzo il codice iva 2050 (iva detraibile al 50%).adesso vorrei imputare l'iva indetraibile (che non so in quale conto va a finire) al costo del bene. come mi devo comportare per effettuare una scrittura del genere? 
> Grazie e cmq tengo a precisare che sono pienamente soddisfatto dell'ottimo blustring!..se scrivo parecchio nel thread è perchè voglio capirlo a fondo ;-)

  PREMESSA
Di default, la procedura propone 2 righi di dettaglio contabile:
un rigo di tipo 1, per la gestione IVA;
un rigo di tipo 2, per l'imputazione delle contropartite. 
In questo caso, nel rigo di tipo 2 andrà l'imponibile + la parte di IVA ND, che con potendo essere detratta, costituirà un costo. 
ESEMPIO
TOTALE FATTURA: 1200
IMPONIBILE: 1000
IVA: 200 (50% ND)
Registrando questa fattura, in PD, avrai una scrittura del tipo:
DIVERSI a Fornitore XYZ 1200
1100 Costo 
100 IVA sugli acquisti 
Se preferisci, puoi modificare la scrittura, e compilando due righi di tipo 2, puoi imputare l'IVA ND ad un conto specifico:
DIVERSI a Fornitore XYZ 1200
1000 Costo 
100 IVA ND
100 IVA sugli acquisti 
A me, personalmente, questa seconda soluzione non piace molto, ma questo non significa che non possa essere adottata. 
Per ulteriori esempi, rimando all'ASSISTENTE VIRTUALE, CAP. IV, par. 4 
Spero di essere stato sufficientemente chiaro...

----------


## Contabile

> ..............., però ho trovato anch'io un bug nella generazione del file excell. L'errore è molto strano infatti se genero il file l'utile di esercizio (contabilizzato con la procedura automatica) è errato nel foglio di lavoro "dati di bilancio" e "bilancio sintetico" mentre è corretto negli altri fogli.

   

> Ti ringrazio per l'apprezzamento e per la segnalazione, appena possibile verificherò.

  Ciao sviluppatore. Anche io ieri ho notato la piccola imperfezione segnalata da Dott.frapet. Volevo segnalarla ma  ho visto che c'era già. 
Visto l'approssimarsi della scadenza dei depositi se la soluzione potesse essere celere sarebbe meglio. Altrimenti si fa con la manualità di cui parlava frapet. In gamba come sempre.  :Wink:

----------


## adrex

> Ah.. mi fa molto piacere sapere che sei riuscito!!!  
> Però, mi piacerebbe capire anche perché prima non funzianava, per poter essere di aiuto anche ad altri.
> Di sicuro, non può dipendere dal mancato aggiornamento dei quadri fiscali: il programma avrebbe dovuto COMUNQUE importare la dichiarazione. Caso mai, il quadro RG, o RF, avrebbero potuto risultare "sballati".
> Hai forse cambiato le impostazioni dell'antivirus, o reinstallato la macchina JAVA ?

  Ciao sviluppatore e grazie per le risposte. 
effettivamente ho disinstallato i due java e reinstallati(32 e 64 bit cosi come consigliato sul sito).
Magari è stato questo...

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ciao sviluppatore e grazie per le risposte. 
> effettivamente ho disinstallato i due java e reinstallati(32 e 64 bit cosi come consigliato sul sito).
> Magari è stato questo...

  Non è possibile avere la prova, ma è probabile.

----------


## sviluppatore

Visto che si parla di UNICO, colgo l'occasione per segnalare che sono state appena pubblicate varie dispense relative alla compilazione delle dichiarazioni 2011. 
ATTENZIONE: ad oggi (25/05/11) non sono disponibili né UNICO SP, né UNICO SC, e gli studi di settore sono ancora in fase BETA.  http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/aggfisc32.pdf  http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/unicoa61.pdf  http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/studi2011m.pdf  http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/...studi2011d.pdf  http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/7702011e.pdf

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutti, 
ho gestito per tutto il 2010 una srl con il CT, ora mi trovo a dover redigere il bilancio, calcolare le imposte, e trasferire tutto in UNICO.
Prima di tutto dovrei caricare delle rettifiche extracontabili derivanti da anni precedenti (spese pubblicità rateizzate in 5 anni, spese di rappresentanza) e non ho trovato dispense in merito.
Poi vorrei calcolare le imposte da inserire in contabilità, insomma sto un pò in difficoltà in questa fase, se qualche anima pia mi potesse aiutare ne sarei immensamente grato! 
Inoltre come posso caricare al 31/12/10 una fattura da ricevere per dei lavori ristrutturazione sede ancora non totalmente fatturati ma già eseguiti?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve a tutti, 
> ho gestito per tutto il 2010 una srl con il CT, ora mi trovo a dover redigere il bilancio, calcolare le imposte, e trasferire tutto in UNICO.
> Prima di tutto dovrei caricare delle rettifiche extracontabili derivanti da anni precedenti (spese pubblicità rateizzate in 5 anni, spese di rappresentanza) e non ho trovato dispense in merito.
> Poi vorrei calcolare le imposte da inserire in contabilità, insomma sto un pò in difficoltà in questa fase, se qualche anima pia mi potesse aiutare ne sarei immensamente grato! 
> Inoltre come posso caricare al 31/12/10 una fattura da ricevere per dei lavori ristrutturazione sede ancora non totalmente fatturati ma già eseguiti?

  
Per le rettifiche extracontabili, vedi qui: http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/rettifiche61.pdf

----------


## sabrinallt

ciao a tutti,
da ieri sto provando a importare il file della dich irap generata da contabile telematico nel SOGEI, ma la procedura fallisce sempre.
Ho notato che il file generato è un .ira, mentre se apro il software SOGEI e ne compilo una nuova da zero salvandola mi crea un file .diz......
può essere questo il problema? qualcuno è riuscito a importare la dich irap? 
per sicurezza ho riprovato a importare il file del 2010 nel sogei irap 2010 e in quello il file .ira lo prende, che devo fare? invece di semplificare è sempre tutto più difficile...:-(
Sviluppatore puoi aiutarmi con l'importazione? avevo anche aggiornato i quadri fiscali..
ciao e grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

> ciao a tutti,
> da ieri sto provando a importare il file della dich irap generata da contabile telematico nel SOGEI, ma la procedura fallisce sempre.
> Ho notato che il file generato è un .ira, mentre se apro il software SOGEI e ne compilo una nuova da zero salvandola mi crea un file .diz......
> può essere questo il problema? qualcuno è riuscito a importare la dich irap? 
> per sicurezza ho riprovato a importare il file del 2010 nel sogei irap 2010 e in quello il file .ira lo prende, che devo fare? invece di semplificare è sempre tutto più difficile...:-(
> Sviluppatore puoi aiutarmi con l'importazione? avevo anche aggiornato i quadri fiscali..
> ciao e grazie.

  Ma... non hai l'ultima release disponibile (20/05/11), vero?
Quest'anno l'estensione del file non è più .ira, ma XML.

----------


## sabrinallt

> Ma... non hai l'ultima release disponibile (20/05/11), vero?
> Quest'anno l'estensione del file non è più .ira, ma XML.

  dopo aver scritto il post ho scaricato l'ultimo aggiornamento...
tuttavia anche se ora viene generato un file .xml non riesco cmq a importarlo nel software SOGEI, mi da sempre errore. non è cambiato niente!
come posso risolvere, considerando che la scadenze si avvicina?
ciao e grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

> dopo aver scritto il post ho scaricato l'ultimo aggiornamento...
> tuttavia anche se ora viene generato un file .xml non riesco cmq a importarlo nel software SOGEI, mi da sempre errore. non è cambiato niente!
> come posso risolvere, considerando che la scadenze si avvicina?
> ciao e grazie.

  In questo caso, devo chiederti di avvalerti del servizio di assistenza.
Tramite FORUM è impossibile risolvere casi specifici. 
Tuttavia, posso fornirti 2 raccomandazioni:
1) Lancia il software SOGEI dal programma di contabilità, e non dal menu START di Windows;
2) Prima di effettuare l'esportazione, verifica il campo SEZIONE DA COMPILARE.  
In alternativa, è sempre possibile stampare la simulazione del quadro IRAP, e poi, ricopiarla nel software SOGEI.

----------


## Contabile

Ho letto il post ed effettuato delle prove dovendo iniziare anche io l'importazione dei dati.
Sia lanciando il programma Sogei dall'esterno sia facendolo da Contabile Telematico il file generato per l'IRAP viene importato correttamente.
N.B. Ho simulato il file su un professionista.

----------


## sabrinallt

nel mio caso si tratta di una società di persone, 
ho controllato gli agganci, li ho ripetutamente aggiornati, ho disinstallato il software e reinstallato ma sempre non importa il file xml...
qualcun altro ha provato?

----------


## sviluppatore

> nel mio caso si tratta di una società di persone, 
> ho controllato gli agganci, li ho ripetutamente aggiornati, ho disinstallato il software e reinstallato ma sempre non importa il file xml...
> qualcun altro ha provato?

  Faccio uno strappo alla regola...
Se vuoi, dopo averlo zippato, invia il file dell'azienda ad: info@blustring.it

----------


## carmine.vecchio

Io ho provato anche con una ditta individuale ad importare l'irap:   
mi da questo messaggio di errore   
              "Si e verificato un errore durante la procedura
               di caricamento del file"

----------


## sabrinallt

> Faccio uno strappo alla regola...
> Se vuoi, dopo averlo zippato, invia il file dell'azienda ad: info@blustring.it

  ho ricontrollato la sezione e riprovato a lanciare il software SOGEI dal CT ma mi da sempre errore.
vista l'urgenza approfitto e ti mando il file, grazie...

----------


## Tasselhoof

> Salve a tutti, 
> Inoltre come posso caricare al 31/12/10 una fattura da ricevere per dei lavori ristrutturazione sede ancora non totalmente fatturati ma già eseguiti?

  Qualcuno sa darmi una dritta per la problematica di cui sopra? 
Grazie mille!!

----------


## sviluppatore

> ho ricontrollato la sezione e riprovato a lanciare il software SOGEI dal CT ma mi da sempre errore.
> vista l'urgenza approfitto e ti mando il file, grazie...

  Alla procedura di importazione del file IRAP dà fastidio il simbolo & allinterno della ragione sociale.
Pertanto, prima di procedere con lesportazione, cliccando sul pulsante VERIFICA DATI ANAGRAFICI, è opportuno sostituire il simbolo & con e. 
Dopo l'importazione, è ovviamente possibile rimettere il simbolo "&".

----------


## Contabile

> Io ho provato anche con una ditta individuale ad importare l'irap:
> mi da questo messaggio di errore
> "Si e verificato un errore durante la procedura
>                di caricamento del file"

  Ho provato anche io per ditta impresa e non segnala l'errore. *Occorre fare attenzione alla sezione da indicare*. 
Ho riprovato per altro professionsita e va. 
Per la società al primo giro non va ma forse ho sbagliato qualcosa. Stasera riprovo e metto in linea l'esito.

----------


## Contabile

Risolto anche per la società. Avevo inserito male il dato del tipo società nell'anagrafica.

----------


## Contabile

> Alla procedura di importazione del file IRAP dà fastidio il simbolo & allinterno della ragione sociale.

  Anche lo scorso anno c'era stato lo stesso problema. In studio avevamo cambiato tutte le ragioni sociali sostituendo la "&".

----------


## Tasselhoof

> Per le rettifiche extracontabili, vedi qui: http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/rettifiche61.pdf

  Ciao sviluppatore,
ho letta la dispensa ma non mi è ancora chiaro l'argomento.
Nel mio caso specifico sono state sostenute spese di rappresentanza nel 2006e nel 2007 che venivano ripartite per 5 anni quindi quelle del 2006 fino al 2010 e quelle del 2007 fino al 2011, poi ho delle spese di pubblicità del 2007 che sono state ripartite in 5 anni....concretamente come devo caricare queste variazioni in diminuzione che nelle dichiarazioni precedenti erano indicate nel rigo RF43? 
Grazie mille!

----------


## carmine.vecchio

> Ho provato anche io per ditta impresa e non segnala l'errore. *Occorre fare attenzione alla sezione da indicare*. 
> Ho riprovato per altro professionsita e va. 
> Per la società al primo giro non va ma forse ho sbagliato qualcosa. Stasera riprovo e metto in linea l'esito.

  Ho verificato tutto con dispense alla mano. 
Con W7 invece mi da questo errore: 
   "Impossibile interpretare il contenuto dell'archivio 
     "C\Blustring_filescreati\ .......xlm". 
L'anno scorso è filato tutto liscio !!!!! 
Ho tolto anche   &  , non va ...... 
Con i UNICO (redditi) va tutto bene  
speriamo che SVILUPPATORE ci aiuti
non dubito. 
Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ho verificato tutto con dispense alla mano. 
> Con W7 invece mi da questo errore: 
>    "Impossibile interpretare il contenuto dell'archivio 
>      "C\Blustring_filescreati\ .......xlm". 
> L'anno scorso è filato tutto liscio !!!!! 
> Ho tolto anche   &  , non va ...... 
> Con i UNICO (redditi) va tutto bene  
> speriamo che SVILUPPATORE ci aiuti
> non dubito. 
> Grazie

  Verifica la simulazione del quadro IRAP, è corretta ?

----------


## carmine.vecchio

> Verifica la simulazione del quadro IRAP, è corretta ?

  E' corretta. 
Le dico un'altra cosa strana che capita: 
se utilizza il pc portatile (W7) che uso in rete
e faccio l'importazione del file con la normale 
procedura va bene. 
Ho provato anche ad importare il file 
creato con il pc portalite e mi da sempre l'errore. 
Sono due pc con W7 
quello fisso mi da errore, quello portatile va bene.

----------


## sviluppatore

> E' corretta.

  Se vuoi, dopo averla zippata, inviami il file dell'azienda in questione a:  info@blustring.it

----------


## carmine.vecchio

Sviluppatore scusami ma riscontro un'altri errori. 
Se si crea il file per la seconda volta ( adesso parlo di unico 2011pf) 
nel frontespizio, dati anagrafici quando vado ad inserire il codice impegno a  
trasmettere e data impegno da problemi quando vado a confermare. 
Anche alla fine quando vado a chiudere il quadro RX viene fuori questo 
                Il file è stato creato ma risultano incongruenze nei dati indicati.
                Si consiglia di ricontrollare ogni quadro e di ricreare nuovamente il  
                file. 
Grazie

----------


## Dott.frapet

Io invece ho questo errore:
se importo una dichiarazione di una persona fisica il software sogei al momento di chiusura del frontespizio mi da questo errore: 
Sezione firma della dichiarazione:
Situazioni Particolari - Valore non ammesso
Valore dichiarato 02. 
Come si accede alla sezione firma della dichiarazione?
Sbaglio qualcosa sull'anagrafica?
Grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Io invece ho questo errore:
> se importo una dichiarazione di una persona fisica il software sogei al momento di chiusura del frontespizio mi da questo errore: 
> Sezione firma della dichiarazione:
> Situazioni Particolari - Valore non ammesso
> Valore dichiarato 02. 
> Come si accede alla sezione firma della dichiarazione?
> Sbaglio qualcosa sull'anagrafica?
> Grazie.

  
Si tratta di un problema che viene riscontrato solo da Venerdi (prima filava tutto liscio). Probabilmente la SOGEI ha cambiato qualcosa nella procedura di importazione.
Dalla prossima release, verrà corretta questa momentanea incompatibilità

----------


## carmine.vecchio

> Si tratta di un problema che viene riscontrato solo da Venerdi (prima filava tutto liscio). Probabilmente la SOGEI ha cambiato qualcosa nella procedura di importazione.
> Dalla prossima release, verrà corretta questa momentanea incompatibilità

  Sviluppatore, con l'IRAP ho risolto va tutto bene. 
Rimana solo il problema del frontespizio di UNICO che da 
quanto ho capito verra' corretto. 
Salute

----------


## sviluppatore

E' stata appena pubblicata una nuova release. 
Tra le altre cose, viene risolto il neonato problema di compatibilità con UNICO PF 2011.

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutti, 
per correggere poste contabili derivanti da precedenti esercizi chiusi quale conto utilizzate?
Il conto sopravvenienze attive e passive porta tali somme a tassazione o a deduzione, ne avete creato dei nuovi? 
Grazie!

----------


## Tasselhoof

> Inoltre come posso caricare al 31/12/10 una fattura da ricevere per dei lavori ristrutturazione sede ancora non totalmente fatturati ma già eseguiti?

  Nessuno mi può dare una mano per sciogliere questo quesito? 
Grazie mille!

----------


## Tasselhoof

Inoltre come posso caricare al 31/12/10 una fattura da ricevere per dei lavori ristrutturazione sede ancora non totalmente fatturati ma già eseguiti? 
La registrazione dovrebbe essere fatta in contabilità generale movimentando in dare un conto cespiti ed in avere il conto fatture da ricevere.
Solo che in contabilità generale non mi permette di caricare il cespite da ammortizzare e quindi generare poi l'ammortamento che dovrà cmq partire dal 2010.
Qualcuno sa come fare?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve a tutti, 
> per correggere poste contabili derivanti da precedenti esercizi chiusi quale conto utilizzate?
> Il conto sopravvenienze attive e passive porta tali somme a tassazione o a deduzione, ne avete creato dei nuovi? 
> Grazie!

  Io utilizzerei un conto del tipo: sopravvenienze indeducibili

----------


## Tasselhoof

Buon giorno, 
facendo la stampa del registro dei cespiti ho notato che anche qualora per un determinato cespite si sia indicata un'aliquota specifica il registro indica sempre l'aliquota ordinaria e questo potrebbe generare confusione, non si potrebbe correggere quest'impostazione in modo tale che venga anche indicata l'aliquota specifica?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buon giorno, 
> facendo la stampa del registro dei cespiti ho notato che anche qualora per un determinato cespite si sia indicata un'aliquota specifica il registro indica sempre l'aliquota ordinaria e questo potrebbe generare confusione, non si potrebbe correggere quest'impostazione in modo tale che venga anche indicata l'aliquota specifica?

  Valuterò l'implementazione.
In ogni caso, si tratta solo di un'informazione indicativa sull'aliquota ordinaria a cui "normalmente" dovrebbe essere ammortizzato il bene.
Ovviamente, l'ammortamento viene calcolato sulla base dell'aliquota desiderata dall'utente (qualora diversa).

----------


## sabrinallt

ciao a tutti, 
ho provato a esportare da Contabile Telematico i dati di una SP in Unico SP, e poi ho completato inserendo la deduzione del 10% IRAP, però così facendo se genero le certificazioni (quadro RH) con la q.ta di utili per i soci, ovviamente non prende la deduzione. Mi chiedo se è necessario fare una scrittura in contabilità per l'irap deducibile e se si come fare?

----------


## carmine.vecchio

Non riesco a trasferire, gli acconti 2010 che ho inserito 
in riepilogo acconti effettivamente versati e il saldo Irpef a credito 
e compensato che risultano da riepilogo saldi (ed utilizzi) da riportare  
in UNICO 2011, da Blustrig a unicopf2011. 
Mi trasferisce tutto tranne questo. 
Qualcuno a già provato ? 
Forse sbaglio qualcosa.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Non riesco a trasferire, gli acconti 2010 che ho inserito 
> in riepilogo acconti effettivamente versati e il saldo Irpef a credito 
> e compensato che risultano da riepilogo saldi (ed utilizzi) da riportare  
> in UNICO 2011, da Blustrig a unicopf2011. 
> Mi trasferisce tutto tranne questo. 
> Qualcuno a già provato ? 
> Forse sbaglio qualcosa.

  La funzione sarà attiva dalla prossima release

----------


## carmine.vecchio

Grazie tanto. 
   Buona Giornata

----------


## sviluppatore

Ho appena pubblicato la nuova release: ora, è possibile esportare in UNICO anche gli acconti e le eccedenze dell'esercizio precedente.

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutto ho letto la dispensa sulle rettifiche extracontabili ma la trovo un pò superficiale nella parte relativa al caricamento manuale di tali rettifiche in quanto è il primo anno di utilizzo del software CT, il caso è questo: 
dovrei caricare delle rettifiche extracontabili derivanti da anni precedenti spese pubblicità rateizzate in 5 anni sostenute nel 2007 e spese di rappresentanza sostenute nel 2006 e 2007 e da suddividere sempre in 5 annualità.
Prima di tutto vorrei sapere quale anno devo mettere nella schermata del caricamento manuale sia nel campo "esercizio ficale" sia in quello "esercizio di competenza economica", l'anno di sostenimento del costo o l'anno dell'esercizio in corso?
Poi nel campo "Componente reddituale" devo mettere "Differenza attiva" o "Assorbimento differenza attiva"? E come posso fare per fare in modo che mi riporta gli importi per tutte le annualità di competenza (es. spese di rappresentanza sostenute nel 2007 variazione in diminuzione fino al 2011)?
Poi un ulteriore quesito le spese di rappresentanza adesso sono deducibili anche in percentuale del fatturato, come viene gestita questa cosa dal programma? 
Grazie mille e scusatemi per i quesiti ma è il primo anno in cui devo fare una dichiarazione con questo programma e vorrei impostare tutto per il meglio in modo da non trovarmi in difficoltà in futuro. 
Grazie ancora e spero in una vostra assistenza anche da parte di chi si è trovato nella medesima situazione!

----------


## carmine.vecchio

Sviluppatore, scusami una domanda: 
esiste un modo di  trasferire anche  "gli acconti" e i "riporto saldi in unico 2011, 
anche per le Persone Fisiche SENZA P.IVA ? 
Per le PF SENZA P.IVA non riesco a trasferirli. 
Premetto che in anagrafica, questi contribuenti, li ho inseriti in base alla dispensa. 
Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> Sviluppatore, scusami una domanda: 
> esiste un modo di  trasferire anche  "gli acconti" e i "riporto saldi in unico 2011, 
> anche per le Persone Fisiche SENZA P.IVA ? 
> Per le PF SENZA P.IVA non riesco a trasferirli. 
> Premetto che in anagrafica, questi contribuenti, li ho inseriti in base alla dispensa. 
> Grazie

  Si, in RATEIZZAZIONE IMPOSTE 2010, puoi selezionare un diverso contribuente dal campo INTESTATARIO DELEGA F24, e quindi, caricare gli importi degli acconti versati nel 2010

----------


## carmine.vecchio

> Si, in RATEIZZAZIONE IMPOSTE 2010, puoi selezionare un diverso contribuente dal campo INTESTATARIO DELEGA F24, e quindi, caricare gli importi degli acconti versati nel 2010

  Grazie, tutto OK. 
Altra osservazione:
ho importato un UNICOPF2011 senza P.IVA e nella 
schermata " Rateizzazione imposte 2011" non
mi riporta I e II acconto Irpef 2011; 
Saldo 2010 Irpef  e add. reg. e comunale + I acc. add. com, tutto  ok. 
Cqm Grazie per la disponibilità.

----------


## carmine.vecchio

Aggiungo il saldo a credito IRPEF lo mette in positivo ossia
come importo da versare.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Grazie, tutto OK. 
> Altra osservazione:
> ho importato un UNICOPF2011 senza P.IVA e nella 
> schermata " Rateizzazione imposte 2011" non
> mi riporta I e II acconto Irpef 2011; 
> Saldo 2010 Irpef  e add. reg. e comunale + I acc. add. com, tutto  ok. 
> Cqm Grazie per la disponibilità.

  Strano...dai test fatti non ho riscontrato questo.
Comunque, effettuerò altre verifiche.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Aggiungo il saldo a credito IRPEF lo mette in positivo ossia
> come importo da versare.

  Ho appena individuato le cause del problema segnalato.
A breve, verrà pubblicata una nuova release.

----------


## carmine.vecchio

> Ho appena individuato le cause del problema segnalato.
> A breve, verrà pubblicata una nuova release.

  La ringrazio per la sua disponibilità. 
Salute

----------


## sviluppatore

E' stata appena pubblicata la nuova release. 
A partire dalla release del 16/06/2011, la modalità di aggiornamento del programma cambia radicalmente.
Infatti, gli aggiornamenti NON verranno più comunicati per email, ma potranno essere autonomamente scaricati da internet, quando ritenuto opportuno.
Da ora in poi, per aggiornare il programma, sarà sufficiente:
1)	Accedere alla pagina:http://www.blustring.it/aggiornamento.html
2)	Scaricare, e lanciare l’installazione dell’ultima release disponibile
3)	Aprire il programma, cliccare sul comando LICENZA (in alto a sinistra), e digitare il CODICE DI ATTIVAZIONE comunicato per email. 
NOTA TECNICA: Non è più necessario lanciare il programma AGGIORNATORE, salvo che:
1)	Venga espressamente richiesto nella pagina http://www.blustring.it/aggiornamento.html
2)	Si stia aggiornando una release antecedente al 31/12/2010.

----------


## Dott.frapet

Scusami sviluppatore ma come facciamo a sapere quando è disponibile una nuova relase?

----------


## carmine.vecchio

> Scusami sviluppatore ma come facciamo a sapere quando è disponibile una nuova relase?

  Mi permetto di darti un suggerimento. 
Io faccio cosi, con due semplici passaggi: 
1) "aggiorna", dal programma e vedo la release attuale; 
2) poi "area download" e vedo l'ultima release disponibile. 
Lo trovo molto più comodo di prima. 
Salute

----------


## Contabile

Abbiamo già dato un suggerimento a Sviluppatore su come segnalare gli aggiornamenti. DallA prossima release dovrebbe già essere attivo.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Mi permetto di darti un suggerimento. 
> Io faccio cosi, con due semplici passaggi: 
> 1) "aggiorna", dal programma e vedo la release attuale; 
> 2) poi "area download" e vedo l'ultima release disponibile. 
> Lo trovo molto più comodo di prima. 
> Salute

  Confermo...
Anziché controllare le email, ogni 7-15 giorni, è auspicabile cliccare sul neonato pulsante AGGIORNA e vericifare se è disponibile una nuova release.

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutti,
vorrei sapere come posso visualizzare a che rigo del quadro RF dell'Unico SC è associato un conto?
Inoltre le spese di rappresentanza quando eccedono il limite dello scaglione di riferimento come vengono gestite dal programma?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve a tutti,
> vorrei sapere come posso visualizzare a che rigo del quadro RF dell'Unico SC è associato un conto?
> Inoltre le spese di rappresentanza quando eccedono il limite dello scaglione di riferimento come vengono gestite dal programma?

  Puoi farlo in vari modi:
1) dall'anagrafica del piano dei conti
2) stampando la simulazione del quadro RF, marcando l'opzione DETTAGLIO CONTI AGGANCIATI
3) stampando il "prospetto fiscale": da STAMPA BILANCIO / PROSPETTI FISCALI

----------


## Tasselhoof

> Puoi farlo in vari modi:
> 1) dall'anagrafica del piano dei conti
> 2) stampando la simulazione del quadro RF, marcando l'opzione DETTAGLIO CONTI AGGANCIATI
> 3) stampando il "prospetto fiscale": da STAMPA BILANCIO / PROSPETTI FISCALI

  Grazie sviluppatore per la risposta e per quanto riguarda il secondo punto?

----------


## Tasselhoof

> Puoi farlo in vari modi:
> 1) dall'anagrafica del piano dei conti

  Non so perchè ma dall'anagrafica del pino dei conti nella sezione "agganci fiscali per imprese" è indicato l'aggancio solo al qudro RG, è normale?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Non so perchè ma dall'anagrafica del pino dei conti nella sezione "agganci fiscali per imprese" è indicato l'aggancio solo al qudro RG, è normale?

  L'aggancio al quadro RF ha senso solo se il conto è indeducibile, o parzialmente deducibile

----------


## sabrinallt

Ho il seguente caso:
contabilità trimestrale, quindi periodicamente devo liquidare un saldo iva a debito e versare a marzo il dovuto con i relativi interessi dell1%.
Ho provato a esportare i dati per la dich annuale iva da blustring a SOGEI ma ho rivato un contrato di dati in VL36... 
Blustring mi aveva calcolato la delega F24 per il versamento del saldo a marzo applicando interessi 1% pari a 35.  
Ora generando la dich.iva il programma esporta interessi per dichiarazione annuale pari a 88 .  
Vorrei capire se gli interessi dell1% vanno calcolati fino a marzo (quando ho pagato l'iva a saldo) o fino a giugno dando per scontato che il saldo lo verso con l'unico.  
E quindi se devo indicare in dichiarazione in VL 36 interessi per 35 o 88. 
Vorrei capire se devo indicare effettivamente gli interessi per una ipotetica liq annuale anche se in realtà ho effettuato il versamento a saldo a marzo, quindi versando interessi calcolati conteggiando un n° di mesi inferiori. Di fatto ho pagato meno interessi di quando indicherei nella dich annuale iva, è un problema? ho capito male? voi come procedete?

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutti,
vorrei sapere da tutti gli utenti del CT ed ovviamente da sviluppatore come gestire per una srl in contabilità ordinaria le spese di rappresentanza e le spese per alberghi e ristoranti.
Il conto previsto dal software "spese di rappresentanza" non credo gestisca gli scaglioni di fatturato per la deducibilità, così come il conto "spese per alberghi e ristoranti (professionisti)" non prevede la deducibilità al 75%.
Insomma vorrei sapere come avete gestito queste spese: spese di rappresentanza inerenti, spese di rappresentanza per alberghi e ristoranti e le spese per alberghi e ristoranti non di rappresentanza. Avete creato dei nuovi conti? In che modo?
Mi potreste supportare, grazie mille!!!

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve a tutti,
> vorrei sapere da tutti gli utenti del CT ed ovviamente da sviluppatore come gestire per una srl in contabilità ordinaria le spese di rappresentanza e le spese per alberghi e ristoranti.
> Il conto previsto dal software "spese di rappresentanza" non credo gestisca gli scaglioni di fatturato per la deducibilità, così come il conto "spese per alberghi e ristoranti (professionisti)" non prevede la deducibilità al 75%.
> Insomma vorrei sapere come avete gestito queste spese: spese di rappresentanza inerenti, spese di rappresentanza per alberghi e ristoranti e le spese per alberghi e ristoranti non di rappresentanza. Avete creato dei nuovi conti? In che modo?
> Mi potreste supportare, grazie mille!!!

  http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/rettifiche61.pdf 
Appena possibile, verrà pubblicata una dispensa più specifica.

----------


## Tasselhoof

> http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/rettifiche61.pdf 
> Appena possibile, verrà pubblicata una dispensa più specifica.

  Grazie sviluppatore la dispensa l'ho letta ma sinceramente non si adatta al mio caso specifico, se venisse fatta una dispensa che tratta delle spese di rappresentanza e delle spese per alberghi e ristoranti te ne sarei veramente grato  :Smile: .
Al momento attendo delle risposte magari da chi il programma lo utilizza già e si è ritrovato a dover risolvere le mie stesse problematiche. 
Grazie ancora!

----------


## Dott.frapet

Scusate, registrando dei cespiti la numerazione inizia dal num. 6 anziché dal numero 1. Forse ci sono state registrazioni precedenti, poi cancellate. Come si può resettare il contatore?
Grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Scusate, registrando dei cespiti la numerazione inizia dal num. 6 anziché dal numero 1. Forse ci sono state registrazioni precedenti, poi cancellate. Come si può resettare il contatore?
> Grazie.

  E' normale: non si tratta di un protocollo progressivo, ma di un codice univoco per l'identificazione del cespite, e che viene assegnato automaticamente dal programma.

----------


## sabrinallt

sviluppatore, per favore potresti aiutare anche me? 
ti ringrazio anticipatamente..

----------


## sviluppatore

> sviluppatore, per favore potresti aiutare anche me? 
> ti ringrazio anticipatamente..

  Verifica che nel rigo VL29 venga riportato l'ammontare complessivo di tutti i versamenti effettuati nel corso del 2010 (interessi trimestrali ed acconto inclusi). 
Verifica che nel rigo VL23 vengano riportati gli interessi pagati nel 2010. 
Se i quadri VE, VF sono corretti, anche il VL sarà corretto. 
Detto altrimenti, gli interessi vanno calcolati sull'IVA a saldo (IVA sulle vendite - IVA detraibile sugli acquisti + interessi trimestrali - versamenti effettuati nel corso del 2010).

----------


## Tasselhoof

In fase di importazione del quadro IRAP di una società di capitali mi da l'errore "si è verificato un errore in fase di caricamento del file", non si tratta di un problema di anagrafica in quanto se faccio il trasferimento della sola anagrafica questo avviene correttamente....da cosa potrebbe derivare? 
Grazie!!

----------


## lucam78

Scusate, volendo fare delle elaborazioni sui dati esiste la possibilità di esportare in excel l'elenco delle fatture emesse? Per il momento ho trovato solo la possibilità di esportare il registro IVA.

----------


## Contabile

> In fase di importazione del quadro IRAP di una società di capitali mi da l'errore "si è verificato un errore in fase di caricamento del file", non si tratta di un problema di anagrafica ................

  Le novità e le modifiche all'xlm sul tracciato della dichiarazione IRAP hanno creato diversi problemi. Resta il fatto che il ns. sviluppatore è sempre attento all'evolversi delle situazioni ed ha provveduto con un aggiornamento disponibile nell'apposita area a risolvere il problema.

----------


## nikoneffedue

Da poco uso il software, veramente ben fatto. Ho però un quesito sugli F24. 
L'utility che li crea gli F24 non è collegata alla contabilità, ossia non c'è modo di memorizzare direttamente lo stesso in contabilità ma poi si dovrà fare la relativa scrittura, se ho capito bene. 
Poi non sono riuscito a calcolare il revvedimento per i diritti camerali non versati nel 2010. Esiste un metodo o calcola solo il ravedimento operoso per altri codici tributo? 
Grazie

----------


## Dott.frapet

Salve vorrei un suggerimento:
dato che il software della Sogei non permette di realizzare i mod. F24 negli applicativi mod.750 e mod.760 voi come fate?
grazie

----------


## Contabile

> Il software della Sogei non permette di realizzare i mod. F24 negli applicativi mod.750 e mod.760 voi come fate?
> grazie

  
Una volta completata la dichiarazione entri sulla ditta, vai Gestioni Fscali, rateizzazione imposte, rateizzazioni imposte unico 2011. 
Importi il file della dichiarazione ed il gioco è fatto.

----------


## xd1976

come faccio a far inserire nel registro vendite e acquisti registrazioni di prima nota?

----------


## xd1976

altra domandina
ma generando gli ammortamenti dalla gestione cespiti viene generata anche la registrazione contabile o solo aggiornato il libro cespiti?

----------


## sviluppatore

> altra domandina
> ma generando gli ammortamenti dalla gestione cespiti viene generata anche la registrazione contabile o solo aggiornato il libro cespiti?

  http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/ammort24.pdf

----------


## sviluppatore

> come faccio a far inserire nel registro vendite e acquisti registrazioni di prima nota?

  http://www.visualmanager.it/videocorso/vc0403.wmv

----------


## Dott.frapet

> Una volta completata la dichiarazione entri sulla ditta, vai Gestioni Fscali, rateizzazione imposte, rateizzazioni imposte unico 2011. 
> Importi il file della dichiarazione ed il gioco è fatto.

  Grazie sviluppatore, un'altra domanda la compilazione di un modello unico sc 2011 mi chiede di inserire il modello degli indicatori, dove posso trovarlo visto che non ci riesco.
Della Sogei ho trovato il modello degli studi (gerico 2011) e il modello dei parametri (parametri 2011), ma quello degli indicatori dov'è? E' compreso in Gerico 2011?
Grazie.

----------


## Dott.frapet

Ok grazie ho risolto, avrei però un'altra domanda:
dove devo indicare che la società tassa per trasparenza e che quindi devo compilare il quadro VT, come faccio?
Grazie.

----------


## massi77

Salve a tutti,
dopo aver letto i vari post sul programma di contabilità del commercialista telematico mi è sorto un dubbio: se quando acquisto il programma ho solo 1 anno di aggiornamenti, scaduti i 12 mesi come posso acquistare i nuovi aggiornamenti? Devo riacquistare il programma?

----------


## xd1976

confermo 
occorre acquistare nuovamente il programma ed è qll che farò anche io a settembre

----------


## xd1976

generando le registrazioni E/C da excell il programma puntalmente si impalla
una volta riavviato mi genera numerosissime righe di movimenti tutti ad importo 0
ne avrà circa 1460000

----------


## massi77

Grazie per la risposta!

----------


## lucam78

Stesso problema dello scorso anno ma non ricordo come risolsi! :Big Grin: 
Facendo la rateizzazione delle imposte mi indica ancora come scadenze quelle prima della proroga quindi col calcolo degli interessi errato, come fare?

----------


## adrex

Ciao a tutti, 
ho completato una dichiarazione tramite il software unico Online società di persone.
voi come fate a stampare il prospetto di ripartizione utili dei soci? 
buona Giornata

----------


## Dott.frapet

Ragazzi mi spiegate come gestite le spese di ammodernamento su un locale di affitto per una contabilità semplificata?
grazie mille

----------


## lince85roma

Come mai il programma non funziona con windows 7???? A voi funziona?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Come mai il programma non funziona con windows 7???? A voi funziona?

  Il programma funziona con Windows XP, VISTA, 7.
Hai installato la runtime di Access 2007?

----------


## lince85roma

> Il programma funziona con Windows XP, VISTA, 7.
> Hai installato la runtime di Access 2007?

  Dove lo posso prendere? cmq non lo avevo messo

----------


## sviluppatore

> Dove lo posso prendere? cmq non lo avevo messo

  Software Contabile Telematico 
Vedi: Istruzioni riportate nella pagina (a destra)

----------


## Dott.frapet

> Ok grazie ho risolto, avrei però un'altra domanda:
> dove devo indicare che la società tassa per trasparenza e che quindi devo compilare il quadro VT, come faccio?
> Grazie.

  Mi spiego meglio: quando compilo il modello unico 760 con il software sogei come faccio a fargli capire che devo compilare il quadro VT per le società di capitali che hanno optato per la trasparenza? Devo indicarlo nell'anagrafica del software contabile? Dove?

----------


## xd1976

scusate...ho appena riacquistato il software ma non mi risulta la possibilità di esportare i file in unico 2011, come mai? :Confused:  
io ero rimasto alla versione di aprile 2011...nulla è cambiato??

----------


## xd1976

sto provando a generare il file per Unico PF 2011 ma mi segnala sempre che i dati anagrafici sono incompleti eppure ho compilato tutto. 
Potete dirmi quali sono i campi dell'anagrafica con cui si interfaccia in questa funzione? 
inoltre una volta creato il file di esportazione, in quale cartella viene salvato?

----------


## adrex

mi domandavo: ma il file creato dal software blustring per la compilazione dei dichiarativi sul programma sogei , è compatibile con altri programmi per la redazione delle dichiarazioni (come teamsistem ad esempio)?

----------


## sviluppatore

> mi domandavo: ma il file creato dal software blustring per la compilazione dei dichiarativi sul programma sogei , è compatibile con altri programmi per la redazione delle dichiarazioni (come teamsistem ad esempio)?

  E' compatibile con tutte quelle procedure di importazione anologhe a quelle dei software SOGEI.
In pratica, il software deve essere in grado di leggere un file telematico.
Non saprei dirti per Teamsystem, sò che è possibile, ad esempio, con Vialibera.

----------


## LucZan

Sto impratichendomi con il programma e simulando gli ammortamenti 2011.
Ho registrato l'acquisto di telefono cellulare (detraibilità iva 50%, costo deducibile al 80%).
Provvedo a fare la scheda cespiti, ammortamento al 31.12.11 e stampa registro cespiti e fin qui tutto bene in quanto viene evidenziata la differenza tra valore fiscalmente deducibile e costo sostenuto integrale.
Genero le scritture di travaso ma queste sono al lordo, cioè comprendono anche la quota non deducibile.
A questo punto deduco che quindi il software non gestisce in automatico anche la scrittura di variazione in aumento per l'Unico (rigo RF21 Unico SP2011- rigo RF17 Unico PF2011) e quindi va fatta manualmente. 
In effetti non esiste nel piano dei conti un conto del tipo "ammortamenti non deducibili" da agganciare al rigo RF17 o RF21.
Poichè la scrittura di contabilità generale mi andrebbe a stornare l'ammontare degli ammortamenti deducibili, ritengo sia da effettuare una registrazione "transitoria" che però sia trasferita in fase di esportazione dei dati fiscali ad Unico.
E' corretto procedere così oppure qual'è la procedura ottimale in questi casi ? 
ORE 14.00
Penso di aver risolto creando una rettifica fiscale extracontabile manuale nell'apposita voce del menu "gestioni fiscali" togliendo il flag da "Differenza temporanea" e creando un aggancio personalizzato nel quadro RF.

----------


## adrex

Devo registrare una fattura particolare di acquisto prodotti informatici .
Particolare perchè una parte è imponibile iva e una parte è soggetta al reverse charge.
Nel dettaglio ho :
Tot fattura 150,00€
83.33 € imp. 21% + 16.67 iva
50€ art.17 co.6  con reverse charge .
Effettuando la registrazione con "Fatture Fornitori", imputo totale fattura 160.50 , 83.33€ al 21% e 50,00€ 21ed(utilizzo il codice reverse charge edilizia per comodità,quello specifico poi lo creerò)con 10.50€ per iva compensativa.
fatto ciò genero la cessione compensativa.
andandola a controllare in "Fatture Clienti"nel totale si riporta 160.50€ (150 imp +10.50 iva compensata) .  
Non dovrebbe portarsi solo i 60.50€?(Da precisare che durante la generazione della cessione compensativa non mi faceva variare il totale imponibile che era pari a 160.50). 
Secondo voi la fattura ricevuta è corretta nell'esporre all'interno della stessa fattura operazioni imponibili e operazioni soggette al reverse charge?

----------


## yoghi

Salve, vorrei acquistare il vostro software CT, ma ho un nuovo pc con office 2010, e mi chiedevo se il software gira ugualmente o necessita sempre della runtime acces 2007. 
Vorrei inoltre chiedere se nel CT vi sono le utility per la rinumerazione dei protocolli ( es. fatt. acq.) e se la nota integrativa contiene dei testi e tabelle che l'utente può modificare.
grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve, vorrei acquistare il vostro software CT, ma ho un nuovo pc con office 2010, e mi chiedevo se il software gira ugualmente o necessita sempre della runtime acces 2007. 
> Vorrei inoltre chiedere se nel CT vi sono le utility per la rinumerazione dei protocolli ( es. fatt. acq.) e se la nota integrativa contiene dei testi e tabelle che l'utente può modificare.
> grazie.

  Se dispone di Access 2010, la runtime di Access 2007 NON è necessaria. 
Nel programma è presente un'utility per la rinumerazione dei protocolli (menu ALTRE UTILITA / VERIFICA PROTOCOLLI) 
I testi della nota integrativa sono personalizzabili. 
Inoltre, venendo generata in un foglio WORD, potrà essere modificata in ogni parte.

----------


## Dukes

Visto che in studio stiamo valutando di comnprare il programma del Commercialista Telematico...  
Alcuni chiarimenti: possiamo utilizzare il programma anche su più pc che non sono in rete fra di loro?

----------


## nadia

> Visto che in studio stiamo valutando di comnprare il programma del Commercialista Telematico...  
> Alcuni chiarimenti: possiamo utilizzare il programma anche su più pc che non sono in rete fra di loro?

  Ovviamente si  :Wink:

----------


## Dukes

Grazie per la risposta; ne approfitto per un'informazione sugli aggiornamenti. 
Il programma si aggiorna da solo in automatico o siamo noi a dover installare gli aggiornamenti?

----------


## nadia

Come in molti altri programmi, anche nel nostro è l'utente (previo avviso) a scaricare ed installare gli aggiornamenti

----------


## sviluppatore

> Grazie per la risposta; ne approfitto per un'informazione sugli aggiornamenti. 
> Il programma si aggiorna da solo in automatico o siamo noi a dover installare gli aggiornamenti?

  In media, viene rilasciato un aggiornamento ogni 10 - 15 giorni.
Pertanto, ogni 2 settimane, il mio invito è quello di verificare la disponibilità di un nuovo aggiornamento cliccando sul pulsante AGGIORNA.

----------


## pircar

Anche io uso il software e mi trovo molto bene, volevo però sapere se è possibile  applicare un singolo piano dei conti per una singola azienda(in modo da modificarlo secondo le esigenze della stessa) senza che sia condiviso anche dalle altre.
Grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Anche io uso il software e mi trovo molto bene, volevo però sapere se è possibile  applicare un singolo piano dei conti per una singola azienda(in modo da modificarlo secondo le esigenze della stessa) senza che sia condiviso anche dalle altre.
> Grazie.

  Ogni azienda è COMPLETAMENTE autonoma.
Pertanto, le modifiche apportate al piano dei conti dell'azienda X, riguarderanno SOLO quell'azienda, a meno che non si prema il pulsante SALVATAGGIO GLOBALE, o AGGIORNAMENTO GLOBALE.

----------


## Dott.frapet

Io un problema, risolvibile ma un po' macchinoso, sulla gestione degli  F24. Ovvero quando inserisco gli F24 della rateizzazione, ad esempio un 41bis, la procedura di F24ONLINE, importando il file non mi riporta il codice atto su ogni rigo della sezione erario, segnalando errori: c'è qualche opzione particolare?

----------


## yoghi

Salve,
Ho da poco acquistato il Sw CT e dopo aver creato l'anagrafica azienda, sto immettendo i dati relativi ai cespiti pregressi dove mi sono accorto che la procedura dà come predefinite aliquote ordinarie/fiscali di ammortamento diverse da quelle indicate nelle tabelle ministeriali del settore industrie edilizie che mi interessa. Può forse dipendere da qualche errore in anagrafica azienda?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve,
> Ho da poco acquistato il Sw CT e dopo aver creato l'anagrafica azienda, sto immettendo i dati relativi ai cespiti pregressi dove mi sono accorto che la procedura dà come predefinite aliquote ordinarie/fiscali di ammortamento diverse da quelle indicate nelle tabelle ministeriali del settore industrie edilizie che mi interessa. Può forse dipendere da qualche errore in anagrafica azienda?

  E' possibile configurare automaticamente l'anagrafica delle categorie cespiti dalla seguente procedura:
menu GESTIONE CESPITI / ANAGRAFICA CATEGORIE CESPITI / pulsante CONFIGURAZIONE AUTOMATICA 
Oppure, in alternativa, è sempre possibile impostare manualmente le categorie e le relative aliquote.

----------


## Salvo

Buonasera, 
è possibile con il software CT inizializzare un fornitore con un saldo dare ? se si mi può illustrare la procedura ?
grazie

----------


## yoghi

Grazie per il suggerimento, ora è tutto ok!

----------


## Salvo

Ho trovato ciò che mi interessava nel videocorso.
grazie ugualmente.

----------


## xd1976

Un mio cliente ha emesso una fattura ricorrendo alla numerazione "bis" come posso registrarla?
il software infatti non accetta modifiche al protocollo e quindi non mi consente di applicare la numerazione bis oppure /01 per esempio  
altra domanda:
il software consente di emettere fatture con modelli precaricati?

----------


## adrex

> Un mio cliente ha emesso una fattura ricorrendo alla numerazione "bis" come posso registrarla?
> il software infatti non accetta modifiche al protocollo e quindi non mi consente di applicare la numerazione bis oppure /01 per esempio  
> altra domanda:
> il software consente di emettere fatture con modelli precaricati?

  1)Ma infatti non puoi emettere un protocollo bis...la fattura ad esempio 12bis la registrerai: n.12bis prot.13.
2)con il modulo gestionale puoi compilare le fatture con modelli precaricati.

----------


## adrex

Per sviluppatore:
trovo comodo compilare le fatture con il Modulo Gestionale:
esiste modo di sostituire la barra << codice, descrizione u.m., q.ta, prezzo, sconto>> con una barra ove ci sia scritto solo << descrizione>>.
Se non c'è modo, non si potrebbe crearlo? :-)

----------


## sviluppatore

> Per sviluppatore:
> trovo comodo compilare le fatture con il Modulo Gestionale:
> esiste modo di sostituire la barra << codice, descrizione u.m., q.ta, prezzo, sconto>> con una barra ove ci sia scritto solo << descrizione>>.
> Se non c'è modo, non si potrebbe crearlo? :-)

  Hai 2 possibilità:
1) cliccare sul pulsante IMPOSTAZIONI LAYOUT, e selezionare l'opzione FATTURA A MANO LIBERA
2) Esportare la fattura in WORD, selezionando il modello FATTURADESCRITTIVA.DOC, ed impostando CORPO FATTURA in: C-SOLO DESCRITTIVO

----------


## Salvo

Registrazione fatture attive:
esiste la possibilità di cambiare il conto predefinito Iva Vendite?
Se si come? non sono riuscito a trovare alcun riferimento a ciò
grazie.

----------


## LucZan

Registrazione corrispettivi giornalieri. 
Viene sempre proposta l'aliquota iva al 20% e devo sempre settare al 21%. 
Dove si personalizzano i valori proposti di default per i corrispettivi giornalieri ? 
Infatti i valori proposti si possono modificare solo per la sessione corrente e non permanentemente.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Registrazione corrispettivi giornalieri. 
> Viene sempre proposta l'aliquota iva al 20% e devo sempre settare al 21%. 
> Dove si personalizzano i valori proposti di default per i corrispettivi giornalieri ? 
> Infatti i valori proposti si possono modificare solo per la sessione corrente e non permanentemente.

  L'aliquita IVA predefinita è quella impostata in alto a destra.
Dalla prossima release, l'aliquota IVA di default sarà il 21%.

----------


## nikoneffedue

Salve, nelle semplificate registro i versamenti previdenziali e inail utilizzando il conto cnf come fosse una registrazione normale di una fattura. Questo seguendo le istruzioni dell'assistente virtuale. Spero che la procedura sia corretta ma mi piacerebbe averne conferma. Non mi è chiaro però se si deve usare la stessa procedura per registrare i versamenti periodici dell'IVA. GRazie a chi mi vorra rispondere

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve, nelle semplificate registro i versamenti previdenziali e inail utilizzando il conto cnf come fosse una registrazione normale di una fattura. Questo seguendo le istruzioni dell'assistente virtuale. Spero che la procedura sia corretta ma mi piacerebbe averne conferma. Non mi è chiaro però se si deve usare la stessa procedura per registrare i versamenti periodici dell'IVA. GRazie a chi mi vorra rispondere

  Confermo per l'INAIL.
Le semplificate non devono registrare i versamenti IVa poiché ininfluenti ai fini del reddito.

----------


## dot_com

Salve  :Smile:  
A quest'ora della notte non ho cuore di rileggermi 51 pagine, quindi magari la cosa è già stata detta. Mi scuso fin d'ora. 
Immagino sia un errore il fatto che qui c'è scritto che il programma richiede 250 GB di memoria libera, giusto? 
Anche perché qui si parla di 700 MB.  
Insomma, quanti ne servono?  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve  
> A quest'ora della notte non ho cuore di rileggermi 51 pagine, quindi magari la cosa è già stata detta. Mi scuso fin d'ora. 
> Immagino sia un errore il fatto che qui c'è scritto che il programma richiede 250 GB di memoria libera, giusto? 
> Anche perché qui si parla di 700 MB.  
> Insomma, quanti ne servono?

  Grazie per la segnalazione, maior. Provvederemo a correggere il refuso ( e farti sapere qual è  :Big Grin:  ).

----------


## EmiliaT

Buongiorno a tutti,
sono nuova del forum anche se seguo il sito da molto tempo come informazione e newsletter.
Chiedevo cortesemente questo:
ho visto e chiesto info sul programma Software Telematico di questo sito, il prezzo è veramente vantaggioso, sono solo un po' preoccupata perchè cambiare programma e non essere nemmeno espertissimi (ho iniziato da poco a gestire da sola completamente delle contabilità, sono tributarista, ma ho ancora bisogno di esperienza), ma anche proprio operativamente per un nuovo programma credo serva all'inizio molta assistenza, che è ciò che poi cambia il valore economico che si deve investire.
C'è qualcuno che lo utilizza e mi può dare qualche consiglio?
Grazie mille per l'attenzione e la collaborazione 
Emilia

----------


## carmine.vecchio

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> sono nuova del forum anche se seguo il sito da molto tempo come informazione e newsletter.
> Chiedevo cortesemente questo:
> ho visto e chiesto info sul programma Software Telematico di questo sito, il prezzo è veramente vantaggioso, sono solo un po' preoccupata perchè cambiare programma e non essere nemmeno espertissimi (ho iniziato da poco a gestire da sola completamente delle contabilità, sono tributarista, ma ho ancora bisogno di esperienza), ma anche proprio operativamente per un nuovo programma credo serva all'inizio molta assistenza, che è ciò che poi cambia il valore economico che si deve investire.
> C'è qualcuno che lo utilizza e mi può dare qualche consiglio?
> Grazie mille per l'attenzione e la collaborazione 
> Emilia

  Io l'ho utilizzo gia da un paio di anni e non l'ho cambierei con nessun altro software di grande nome che esiste sul mercato. 
E' molto semplice nel filo logico-tecnico-contabile-dichiarativo.

----------


## EmiliaT

Leggendo un po' le vostre risposte precedenti mi preoccupo ancora di più  :Wink:  ... E' ancora fatto senza l'integrazione con le dichiarazioni dei redditi? 
Grazie
Emilia

----------


## Contabile

E' integrato con i dichiarativi SOGEI

----------


## dot_com

Tu lo usi, Contabile?  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Io? No, no,no giammai............... ma la mia collaboratrice si nonchè il collega di studio anche. Ci troviamo a meraviglia.!!!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve  
> A quest'ora della notte non ho cuore di rileggermi 51 pagine, quindi magari la cosa è già stata detta. Mi scuso fin d'ora. 
> Immagino sia un errore il fatto che qui c'è scritto che il programma richiede 250 GB di memoria libera, giusto? 
> Anche perché qui si parla di 700 MB.  
> Insomma, quanti ne servono?

  Dato che è impensabile che occorrano 250GB di memoria, è facile che si tratti di 250 MB, essendo la demo, e di 700 MB per la versione completa; ti ringraziamo comunque per la segnalazione, più utile a noi che a voi.    :Big Grin:

----------


## dot_com

In effetti la tua riflessione mi pare corretta. Come ho fatto a non pensarci???

----------


## sviluppatore

> Dato che è impensabile che occorrano 250GB di memoria, è facile che si tratti di 250 MB, essendo la demo, e di 700 MB per la versione completa; ti ringraziamo comunque per la segnalazione, più utile a noi che a voi.

  Provvederò a correggere... 250MB di spazio su disco.
Ovviamente, è sempre opportuno avere più di 1GB libero.

----------


## EmiliaT

Bene, proverò il demo ... poi vi saprò dire 
ho lavorato in diversi studi e ne ho visti di programmi da Profis a Multi di TeamSystem a Diamante, ora stavo lavorando con Osra che praticamente fà tutto lui quasi una volta fatta bene la contabilità inoltre lo studio ha un'assistenza e una formazione continua con loro. 
Non ho mai usato SOGEI è un po' questo che mi spaventa non avere tutto all'interno del programma e dovermi cercare altri software per fare delle attività .... inoltre come spiegavo secondo me chi è esperto da anni può anche cambiare programma dall'oggi al domani ma chi come me ha ancora bisogno di supporti ..... quantomeno spaventa di più .... 
non sò 
Emilia

----------


## adrex

Non se capita anche a voi... 
Quando registro la fattura emessa di un avvocato cliente, nel registrare la parte della Cassa di previdenza, digito il codice del conto 250435, ma il sistema non riconosce il numero... quindi devo cliccare sul binocolo andare a cercare il conto 250435 (Debiti verso Casse di previdenza) e cliccare due volte. e ciò, diciamo che allunga i tempi di registrazione. lo stesso mancato riconoscimento del conto mi capita con i conti da me creati. è un problema solo mio? 
semplice suggerimento : non sarebbe comodo aggiungere nella schermata della registrazione delle fatture, oltre al nome del cliente/fornitore anche il numero di partita iva, in maniera da potere controllare immediatamente la corrispondenza tra ditta e partita iva?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Non se capita anche a voi... 
> Quando registro la fattura emessa di un avvocato cliente, nel registrare la parte della Cassa di previdenza, digito il codice del conto 250435, ma il sistema non riconosce il numero... quindi devo cliccare sul binocolo andare a cercare il conto 250435

  Se desideri poter digitare il codice del conto, senza selezionarlo, è sufficiente definirlo come "conto di contropartita".
Per definirlo come tale, occorre entrare nella scheda anagrafica del conto / sezione CARATTERISTICHE /e nel campo UTILIZZO selezionare CONTROPARTITA.

----------


## adrex

> Se desideri poter digitare il codice del conto, senza selezionarlo, è sufficiente definirlo come "conto di contropartita".
> Per definirlo come tale, occorre entrare nella scheda anagrafica del conto / sezione CARATTERISTICHE /e nel campo UTILIZZO selezionare CONTROPARTITA.

  Fatto, grazie!

----------


## Tec

Ciao, non voglio violare le regole del forum quindi non posto due volte la stessa richiesta di una mano per il contabile telematico. Metto solo il riferimento qui che magari è la sezione più giusta. Qualcuno riesce a darmi una mano?
Grazie   http://forum.commercialistatelematic...tml#post209313

----------


## Salvo

Buonasera,  
Quest'anno ho inizializzato i saldi di una contabilità tenuta, l'anno passato,  con altro applicativo.
Quest'anno nel registrare un incasso di fattura, dell'anno precedente, con Iva differita il programma non potrà mai sapere in quale misura sarà l'IVA divenuta esigibile ?
Erro o esiste una qualche impostazione che mi eviti il calcolo manuale ?
grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buonasera,  
> Quest'anno ho inizializzato i saldi di una contabilità tenuta, l'anno passato,  con altro applicativo.
> Quest'anno nel registrare un incasso di fattura, dell'anno precedente, con Iva differita il programma non potrà mai sapere in quale misura sarà l'IVA divenuta esigibile ?
> Erro o esiste una qualche impostazione che mi eviti il calcolo manuale ?
> grazie.

  In questo caso, al momento del pagamento, il programma non può sapere che l'IVA della fattura era differita.
Pertanto, occorre procedere in modo analogo a quanto illustrato dall'assistente virtuale (CAP. X, PAR. 8), a proposito delle fatture con IVA differita pagate oltre l'anno.

----------


## EmiliaT

sto scaricando la versione demo del programma ma il download del mio computer mi segnala questo: Blustring.exe "il programma non viene scaricato di frequente e potrebbe danneggiare il computer" .....
è successo anche a Voi?
posso comunque fare esegui? 
GRazie 
Emilia

----------


## sviluppatore

> sto scaricando la versione demo del programma ma il download del mio computer mi segnala questo: Blustring.exe "il programma non viene scaricato di frequente e potrebbe danneggiare il computer" .....
> è successo anche a Voi?
> posso comunque fare esegui? 
> GRazie 
> Emilia

  E' normale... prosegui pure...

----------


## Salvo

registrazione arrotondamento su fatture attive con Iva differita; utlizzo il conto arrotondamenti passivi ma ai fini Iva non viene considerata anche se il flag non è spuntato ?!?!?!
che fare ?

----------


## MAGNUM

Salve a tutti, mi sono appena registrato e esordisco nel forum che mi sembra a prima vista molto ma molto interessante. Ho un quesito da porvi e spero che qualcuno abbia la pazienza di rispondermi perchè è probabile che siano cose gia' chieste e dette:
Devo scegliere un integrato per la mia attivita' da commercialista che venga incontro alle esigenze di costi, praticita' e qualita' ..si puo' dire che la scelta ricade su 2 forse 3 prodotti e vorrei avere la vostra opinione. i prodotti sono Blustring, GB software e il terzo BusinessPass della passepartout. Qua ho potuto leggere le prime 15 pagine della discussione e nonm ho ancora avuto il tempo e chissa' se ne avro', di finirlo. Blustring mi attira molto sia per il prezzo che per la contabilita', gli unici dubbi e timori sono per i dichiarativi visto che si devono usare i sogei e non so se fanno le cose degli altri dichiarativi offerti dalle ditte. ad esempio in studio dove collaboro si usa la Pragma e nei dichiarativi vengono calcolati in automatico gli acconti a seconda di quante rate si vogliono per fare un esempio...sui sogei queste cose sono possibili o mi devo mettere io carta e penna a calcolarmi le rateizzazioni?? in pratica sti sogei aiutano a compilare i dichiarativi in maniera veloce o bisogna studiarsi ogni riquadro e mettere a mano tutti i dati come se si compilasse un unico del 1984? scusate la lunghezza e forse la banalita' per molti delle mie richieste ma  a breve mi voglio mettere in proprio e devo fare questa scelta che ritengo per me molto importante. saluti a tutti.

----------


## Contabile

Il software ha una apposita procedura per il calcolo degli acconti e la rateizzazione, genera anche il file per la spedizione degli F24.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve a tutti, mi sono appena registrato e esordisco nel forum che mi sembra a prima vista molto ma molto interessante. Ho un quesito da porvi e spero che qualcuno abbia la pazienza di rispondermi perchè è probabile che siano cose gia' chieste e dette:
> Devo scegliere un integrato per la mia attivita' da commercialista che venga incontro alle esigenze di costi, praticita' e qualita' ..si puo' dire che la scelta ricade su 2 forse 3 prodotti e vorrei avere la vostra opinione. i prodotti sono Blustring, GB software e il terzo BusinessPass della passepartout. Qua ho potuto leggere le prime 15 pagine della discussione e nonm ho ancora avuto il tempo e chissa' se ne avro', di finirlo. Blustring mi attira molto sia per il prezzo che per la contabilita', gli unici dubbi e timori sono per i dichiarativi visto che si devono usare i sogei e non so se fanno le cose degli altri dichiarativi offerti dalle ditte. ad esempio in studio dove collaboro si usa la Pragma e nei dichiarativi vengono calcolati in automatico gli acconti a seconda di quante rate si vogliono per fare un esempio...sui sogei queste cose sono possibili o mi devo mettere io carta e penna a calcolarmi le rateizzazioni?? in pratica sti sogei aiutano a compilare i dichiarativi in maniera veloce o bisogna studiarsi ogni riquadro e mettere a mano tutti i dati come se si compilasse un unico del 1984? scusate la lunghezza e forse la banalita' per molti delle mie richieste ma  a breve mi voglio mettere in proprio e devo fare questa scelta che ritengo per me molto importante. saluti a tutti.

  Ciao !  :Smile:  
Qui Contabile Telematico: un ottimo programma per la gestione di contabilità, bilanci, adempimenti fiscali, fatturazione trovi i contatti per tutte le info. Chi meglio dell'autore per risolvere i dubbi?  :Smile:

----------


## MAGNUM

Si grazie ho visto il sito e ho gia' contattato pero' secondo me contano piu' le opinioni di chi ci lavora quotidianamente. ad esempio ho saputo che i crediti non compaiono in automatico nell'unico dell'anno successivo al realizzo ma bisogna ricordarsi di metterli a mano cosa che non faccio con il software che uso al momento...non è una cosa grave pero' vorrei sapere se bisogna essere piu' "vigili" del previsto con questo programma rispetto agli altri che riportano molti dati in automatico. Nessuno che ha opinioni su gb software?grazie ciao

----------


## EmiliaT

> E' normale... prosegui pure...

  Grazie mille ^_^

----------


## sviluppatore

> Si grazie ho visto il sito e ho gia' contattato pero' secondo me contano piu' le opinioni di chi ci lavora quotidianamente. ad esempio ho saputo che i crediti non compaiono in automatico nell'unico dell'anno successivo al realizzo ma bisogna ricordarsi di metterli a mano cosa che non faccio con il software che uso al momento...non è una cosa grave pero' vorrei sapere se bisogna essere piu' "vigili" del previsto con questo programma rispetto agli altri che riportano molti dati in automatico. Nessuno che ha opinioni su gb software?grazie ciao

  A mio avviso, NON esiste il software perfetto: questo vale per TUTTI i software, Contabile Telematico compreso!
Intendo dire che se vai a spulciare, troverai delle funzionalità presenti in Profis (ad esempio), ma non in Contabile Telematico. E' vero però anche il contrario: in Contabile Telematico, troverai delle funzionalità assenti in Profis.
Una delle grandi innovazioni di Contabile Telematico è l'assenza delle storicizzazioni: i saldi sono sempre aggiornati poiché ogni volta che inserisci, modifichi, o elimini una scrittura contabile, il programma aggiorna automaticamente in background le scritture di epilogo, chiusura, ed apertura.
Con altri programmi, se dopo aver generato le chiusure di un certo esercizio, ti sorgesse la necessità di modificare una scrittura dell'anno precedente, dovresti  impiegare molto tempo, poiché dovresti eliminare le chiusure dell'anno precedente, modificare la scrittura "incriminata", e poi, rigenerare nuovamente le chiusure. 
Con il software Contabile Telematico, invece, devi SOLO modificare la scrittura, a TUTTO il resto penserà il software! 
Ancora... Con il Contabile Telematico la registrazione dei pagamenti è VELOCISSIMA poiché non occorre digitare la descrizione del movimento: a questo pensa il software in automatico (nei software OSRA, ad esempio, è l'utente a dover digitare la descrizione dell'operazione). Questo è un grosso vantaggio in termini di tempo nella gestione quotidiana delle contabilità ordinarie! 
Non mi dilungherò ad elencare tutti pregi del programma poiché essendo di parte, non intendo fare propaganda. Il mio scopo è solo evidenziare che, a mio avviso, il software Contabile Telematico è per NULLA inferiore ai programmi più blasonati: in certe situazioni potresti fare prima con Contabile Telematico, in altre situazioni, potresti fare prima con un altro programma.

----------


## MAGNUM

grazie mille, penso di essermi deciso all'acquisto che avverra' ad inizio 2012..l'unica cosa è che sui dichiarativi verifichero' per forza nel 2013 se compilare i dichiarativi sara' agevole e facile. se uno prende il pacchetto software+aggiornamenti ma senza assistenza ha delle difficolta' i primi tempi?

----------


## sviluppatore

> grazie mille, penso di essermi deciso all'acquisto che avverra' ad inizio 2012..l'unica cosa è che sui dichiarativi verifichero' per forza nel 2013 se compilare i dichiarativi sara' agevole e facile. se uno prende il pacchetto software+aggiornamenti ma senza assistenza ha delle difficolta' i primi tempi?

  Non penso che vi possano essere grosse difficoltà...
In ogni caso, per i primi mesi del 2012, è prevista la pubblicazione di una guida sulla gestione degli adempimenti fiscali.

----------


## roby

Ma insomma!   :Smile: 
Vogliamo fare finalmente i complimenti al nostro carissimo amico Sviluppatore per l'ottimo lavoro fatto???   :Smile: 
Se li merita tutti!!!

----------


## MAGNUM

complimenti davvero!!! questa notizia poi della guida anche per gli adempimenti fiscali era la ciliegina sulla torta che mancava...Meno male che mi hanno fatto notare l'esistenza di questo software altrimenti mi sarei orientato su altre soluzioni.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma insomma!  
> Vogliamo fare finalmente i complimenti al nostro carissimo amico Sviluppatore per l'ottimo lavoro fatto???  
> Se li merita tutti!!!

  Verissimo: COMPLIMENTI sviluppatore !!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

A MAGNUM. 
Puoi provare non appena acquistato il programma a simulare una dichiarazione del 2010.

----------


## MAGNUM

grazie per il consiglio lo seguiro'

----------


## MAGNUM

chiedo scusa...spulciando su internet ,non mi ricordo dove, mi sono imbattutto su qualcuno che parlando di blustring lamentava qualche errore di calcolo o nel riportare i dati nei dichiarativi. vi risulta?

----------


## sviluppatore

> chiedo scusa...spulciando su internet ,non mi ricordo dove, mi sono imbattutto su qualcuno che parlando di blustring lamentava qualche errore di calcolo o nel riportare i dati nei dichiarativi. vi risulta?

  Il programma riporta i dati in base agli agganci del pano dei conti.
Ovviamente, se si crea un nuovo conto, e lo si aggancia ad un rigo sbagliato, la dichiarazione verrà di conseguenza...

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ma insomma!  
> Vogliamo fare finalmente i complimenti al nostro carissimo amico Sviluppatore per l'ottimo lavoro fatto???  
> Se li merita tutti!!!

  Grazie... troppo gentili...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## lucam78

Due quesiti in merito a Contabile Telematico e la comunicazione - spesometro per il 2010!
1)l'elaborazione può essere esportata per il software dell'Agenzia delle Entrate? In caso contrario il file  generato può essere spedito così com'è? (ovviamente dopo averlo controllato ed autenticato)
2)Ho notato che se forzo l'inclusione di un cliente perchè a mio parere fanno riferimento a corrispettivi periodici, il programma mi include tutte le fatture singole mentre io dovrei indicare un solo rigo con l'importo totale e la data dell'ultima fattura, come mi devo comportare?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Due quesiti in merito a Contabile Telematico e la comunicazione - spesometro per il 2010!
> 1)l'elaborazione può essere esportata per il software dell'Agenzia delle Entrate? In caso contrario il file  generato può essere spedito così com'è? (ovviamente dopo averlo controllato ed autenticato)
> 2)Ho notato che se forzo l'inclusione di un cliente perchè a mio parere fanno riferimento a corrispettivi periodici, il programma mi include tutte le fatture singole mentre io dovrei indicare un solo rigo con l'importo totale e la data dell'ultima fattura, come mi devo comportare?

  1) Al momento, il software Sogei non può importale files telematici prodotti da altri applicativi. Pertanto, il file va inviato direttamente tramite Entratel. 
2) Le specifiche tecniche sono cambiate rispetto la prima stesura! Le fatture DEVONO essere riportate una, ad una, IN OGNI CASO. 
Per maggiori, dettagli: News ed approfondimenti - Software Contabile telematico: programma per la gestione di contabilità, bilanci, adempimenti fiscali, fatturazione

----------


## lucam78

> 1) Al momento, il software Sogei non può importale files telematici prodotti da altri applicativi. Pertanto, il file va inviato direttamente tramite Entratel. 
> 2) Le specifiche tecniche sono cambiate rispetto la prima stesura! Le fatture DEVONO essere riportate una, ad una, IN OGNI CASO. 
> Per maggiori, dettagli: News ed approfondimenti - Software Contabile telematico: programma per la gestione di contabilità, bilanci, adempimenti fiscali, fatturazione

  1)il controllo e l'autenticazione per creare il ccf va fatto comunque?
2)questa mi era sfuggita proprio! :EEK!: 
leggevo anche l'altra discussione http://forum.commercialistatelematic...2010-a-33.html e mi era parso di capire che andassero sommate! :Frown: 
sono sempre più nel caos!

----------


## sviluppatore

> 1)il controllo e l'autenticazione per creare il ccf va fatto comunque?
> 2)questa mi era sfuggita proprio!
> leggevo anche l'altra discussione http://forum.commercialistatelematic...2010-a-33.html e mi era parso di capire che andassero sommate!
> sono sempre più nel caos!

  Si... controllo, autentica, invio

----------


## nikoneffedue

> Confermo per l'INAIL.
> Le semplificate non devono registrare i versamenti IVa poiché ininfluenti ai fini del reddito.

  Grazie della risposta. Avevo citato anche i contributi INPS perchè l'anno scorso avevo iniziato a gestirci soprattutto alcune contabilità relative a contribuenti minimi, mentre da quest'anno lo uso per tutti, dalle semplificate alle srl in ordinaria. Per i minimi o creo una voce ad hoc nel pano dei conti oppure le gestisco con un fle di excel. Mi piacerebbe sapere gli altri come si sono regolati. Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> Grazie della risposta. Avevo citato anche i contributi INPS perchè l'anno scorso avevo iniziato a gestirci soprattutto alcune contabilità relative a contribuenti minimi, mentre da quest'anno lo uso per tutti, dalle semplificate alle srl in ordinaria. Per i minimi o creo una voce ad hoc nel pano dei conti oppure le gestisco con un fle di excel. Mi piacerebbe sapere gli altri come si sono regolati. Grazie

  I minimi vanno gestiti come le semplificate.
In più, vanno registrati incassi e pagamenti poiché vanno "per cassa".

----------


## nikoneffedue

Ciao Sviluppatore, questa volta ho avuto dei problemi con l'invio delle comunicazioni intrastat predisposte con il software. E' il terzo invio che faccio con CT, ma questa volta ho avuto dei casi particolari. Innanzitutto mi chiedo, visto che alcuni clienti fanno decine di fattura intra tutte per servizi, se non sia possibile automatizzare in qualche modo la procedura per la registrazione delle fatture al semplice inserimento del codice iva ints evitando di dover entrare per ciascun documento nel dettaglio (cliccando sulla lente di ingrandimento) per inserire i dati necessari alla comunicazione intra (almeno nei casi in cui questi sono già presenti nell'anagrafica del fornitore/cliente). Questo agevolerebbe molto la velocità di inserimento e in genere della procedura. Ho avuto poi una fattura intra proveniente dall'inghilterra ma espressa in euro. in questo caso il file generato veniva considerato errato perchè il software intraweb si aspettava l'indicazione anche in valuta. ho risolto inserendo manualmente il dato nel software edi, ma forse si può prevedere un meccanismo nel software CT. Un altra cosa ingestibile è risultata una nota di credito intra a storno (parziale) di una fattura. Il software intraweb non accetta il segno negativo che era stato inserito nel file. La procedura intraweb richiede, nel caso che si tratti dello stesso trimestre, che la cifra venga detratta direttamente dalla fattura di riferimento e quindi l'importo di questa inserita solo per l'eventuale residuo. Es fattura 500 euro NC 400 euro nella comunicazione intrastat ci deve essere solo 100. Non so questo sia risolvibile, io l'ho fatto manualmente. Infine i primi invii mi sono stati bocciati perchè non appariva che era effettuato da un soggetto delegato e quindi non c'era corrispondenza tra i codici fiscali. Anche in questo caso sono intervenuto sul software edi inserendo il delegato nel frontespizio e tutto si è risolto, ma non mi ricordo di averlo dovuto fare nei precedenti invii, quindi mi chiedo se sia successo qualcosa durante i vari aggiornamenti del programma. Grazie dell'attenzione

----------


## Dott.frapet

Buona sera amministratore, avrei necessità di inserire delle descrizioni abbastanza lunghe nella registrazione delle fatture, nei relativi pagamenti e sulle schede cespiti che fanno riferimento a queste fatture. Lo spazio attualmente a disposizione in fondo alle maschere di registrazione delle fatture non è sufficiente ed è ancora minore in basso alle maschere di prima nota. Si può ampliare lo spazio dove inserire le descrizioni?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buona sera amministratore, avrei necessità di inserire delle descrizioni abbastanza lunghe nella registrazione delle fatture, nei relativi pagamenti e sulle schede cespiti che fanno riferimento a queste fatture. Lo spazio attualmente a disposizione in fondo alle maschere di registrazione delle fatture non è sufficiente ed è ancora minore in basso alle maschere di prima nota. Si può ampliare lo spazio dove inserire le descrizioni?

  Ma... non mi sembra che lo spazio a disposizione sia così poco: è assolutamente in linea con lo spazio offerto da altro programmi. 
Per quanto riguarda i pagamenti, ritengo che l'applicativo sia all'avanguardia: a differenza di altri, infatti, la descrizione nelle schede contabili e nel giornale viene prodotta AUTOMATICAMENTE dal programma senza che l'utente debba digitare alcunché.
Questo meccanismo NON è presente nemmeno nei software più blasonati.

----------


## nadia

Segnaliamo che il software Contabile telemtico gestisce l'invio dello spesometro.

----------


## nikoneffedue

Mi sarebbe piaciuta una risposta anche al mio quesito

----------


## Contabile

> Mi sarebbe piaciuta una risposta anche al mio quesito

  Il silenzio di sviluppatotre non significa che non stia lavorando al problema che hai segnalato. Stai pur certo, come di sua cortesia ed abitudine, che risponderà.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Mi sarebbe piaciuta una risposta anche al mio quesito

  Riguardo la procedura per la predisposizione del file INTRA, forse è migliorabile, ma a mio parere, è già MOLTO più semplice di quanto non siano le procedure offerte da altri applicativi. Peraltro, TUTTI gli altri (o quasi), la procedura INTRA la fanno pagare a parte, ed anche a caro prezzo. 
In fondo, con il Contabile Telematico, basta cliccare su di una lente di ingrandimento, e poi cliccare su di un altro pulsante. 
In passato, ho avuto modo di vedere la procedura INTRA della OSRA, e ti assicuro che con essa impiegheresti molto più tempo. 
Riguardo i tuoi casi particolari: purtroppo, la normativa INTRA è di per sé piuttosto contorta, e pertanto può capitare il caso particolare che in sede di predisposizione della dichiarazione richieda l'intervento manuale dell'utente, ma questo capita anche con i software che costano migliaia di EURO. 
Come hai sicuramente notato, il software viene costantemente implementato, ed anche a ritmi piuttosto sostenuti. Appena possibile, verranno introdotti miglioramenti anche alla gestione INTRA (che comunque non mi pare affatto male), ma in questo periodo devo dare la priorità a dichiarazione IVA, e comunicazione annuale dati IVA.

----------


## nikoneffedue

Ciao Sviluppatore, grazie innanzitutto della risposta. 
Credo anche io che funzioni meglio di altri software e non solo su questa funzione specifica, ma sono convinto che con l'utile confronto su questo forum possiamo insieme farlo funzionare ancora meglio dove possibile. Con questo spirito positivo partecipo alla discussione. Naturalmente, visto che gli adempimenti intrastat sono quasi per tutti trimestrali al momento ci sono altre priorità legate alle prossime scadenze. Magari anche per la questione del mancato inserimento del delegante nel frontespizio del modello quando riguarderai la procedura si potrà verificare se è tutto a posto.
Buona giornata
[QUOTE=sviluppatore;218005]Riguardo la procedura per la predisposizione del file INTRA, forse è migliorabile, ma a mio parere, è già MOLTO più semplice di quanto non siano le procedure offerte da altri applicativi. Peraltro, TUTTI gli altri (o quasi), la procedura INTRA la fanno pagare a parte, ed anche a caro prezzo.

----------


## sviluppatore

Ti dirò... in teoria, avevo in mente di affinare alcuni aspetti della procedura INTRA per la fine del 2011, poi però, mi sono dovuto occupare, causa forza maggiore, dello "spesometro".
Purtroppo, il fisco italiano è sempre molto "attivo"  :Mad:  :Mad: , e sottrae risorse ad altri sviluppi! 
Ora, vi è un periodo di "fuoco": comunicazione dati IVA, dichiarazione IVA, nuovamente spesometro, 770, dichiarazioni fiscali, rateizzazione.
In ogni caso, spero di riuscire ad accogliere il tuo (ed altri feedback) il prima possibile. 
Grazie, buona giornata anche a te...
Mirko

----------


## xd1976

avrei due domande:
1)è possibile stampare la stampa ufficiale come da programma AE per lo spesometro? 
2) ho caricato i saldi 2011 di un nuovo cliente ma non riesco a generare il risultato d'esercizio. Altre volte mi è bastato andare nella sezione "libro giornale" e cliccare sull'apposito pulsante ma ora mi evidenzia l'errore "anno non valido"  :Confused: ; come mai?? 
grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

Ad oggi, NON ESISTE una stampa ministeriale dello spesometro.
La stampa fornita dal programma di compilazione della SOGEI, è la stessa che si può ottenere da ENTRATEL, dopo aver effettuato il controllo.

----------


## xd1976

ti ringrazio
io infatti parlavo della stampa da programma AE non ministeriale
non mi risulta che sia uguale alla ricevuta Entratel cmq ti ringrazio ugualmente 
Puoi darmi un aiuto con il problema dei saldi? 
grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> ti ringrazio
> io infatti parlavo della stampa da programma AE non ministeriale
> non mi risulta che sia uguale alla ricevuta Entratel cmq ti ringrazio ugualmente 
> Puoi darmi un aiuto con il problema dei saldi? 
> grazie

  Non ho capito la domanda... oltre ai saldi, hai caricato delle registrazioni contabili?

----------


## sviluppatore

> ti ringrazio
> io infatti parlavo della stampa da programma AE non ministeriale
> non mi risulta che sia uguale alla ricevuta Entratel cmq ti ringrazio ugualmente 
> Puoi darmi un aiuto con il problema dei saldi? 
> grazie

  Infatti... la stampa offerta da ENTRATEL è molto più dettagliata...  :Smile: 
Non è una stampa "ufficiale", ma semplicemente una stampa di verifica eseguibile dal software ministeriale.
Peraltro, la stampa di verifica eseguibile dal software Contabile Telematico, è infinitamente più analitica.

----------


## xd1976

ho registrato i saldi patrimoniali di fine 2011 inserendoli con le diverse funzioni del programma

----------


## sviluppatore

> ho registrato i saldi patrimoniali di fine 2011 inserendoli con le diverse funzioni del programma

  Ok... ora dopo aver caricato le registrazioni del 2012, potrai a fine anno 2012, contabilizzare il risultato di esercizio 2012.

----------


## xd1976

ok ma per il risultato d'esercizio 2011? 
se lo inserisco come utile poi non me lo considera
ad ora ho semplicemente aggiunto il valore dell'utile 2011 a quello dell'utile portato a nuovo ma in altre occasioni mi sembra (a questo punto giusto dubitare) che non lo inserissi per poi lanciare la funzione specifica nella sezione "libro giornale" 
mi sbaglio?

----------


## nikoneffedue

Ciao Sviluppatore, volevo segnalarti un piccolo problema con il software, Per controlli a fine trimestre uso entrare nella funzione bilancio interattivo e poi da li risalgo alle scritture che voglio verificare. Premetto cheuso XP Pro sul PC e Office 2010 entrambi aggiornati all'ultimo service pack. Quando entro cliccando sul binocolo dal conto economico nel dettaglio delle fatture che hanno generato la voce il sistema funziona al solito bene. quando però apro una delle fatture (fornitori) per fare le modifiche e provo a modificare il conto addebitato in un rigo di tipo 2 cliccando sul binocolo il software si blocca e si deve forzarne la chiusura. Usando il menu a tendina invece non da problemi. Se entro nella stessa registrazione direttamente dal menu fatture fornitori invece funziona tutto bene e posso effettuare la modifica. Ho provato con altre aziende e su una altro pc (il portatile con XP Home e Office 2010) e anche a installare la versione precedente di CT ma il problema rimane. L'ultima volta che ho usato la funzione avevo la run-time di access 2007 e sempre xp pro se può servire. 
Con l'occasione ti faccio i complimenti per il manuale operativo che stai pubblicando.
Ciao e buon fine settimana

----------


## sviluppatore

> ok ma per il risultato d'esercizio 2011? 
> se lo inserisco come utile poi non me lo considera
> ad ora ho semplicemente aggiunto il valore dell'utile 2011 a quello dell'utile portato a nuovo ma in altre occasioni mi sembra (a questo punto giusto dubitare) che non lo inserissi per poi lanciare la funzione specifica nella sezione "libro giornale" 
> mi sbaglio?

  I saldo finali del 2011 vanno caricari SOLO per avere i saldi iniziali nel 2012.
Devi caricare i saldi patrimoniali, verificando che la sommatoria dei saldi dell'attivo coincida con i saldi di (passivo + netto).

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ciao Sviluppatore, volevo segnalarti un piccolo problema con il software, Per controlli a fine trimestre uso entrare nella funzione bilancio interattivo e poi da li risalgo alle scritture che voglio verificare. Premetto cheuso XP Pro sul PC e Office 2010 entrambi aggiornati all'ultimo service pack. Quando entro cliccando sul binocolo dal conto economico nel dettaglio delle fatture che hanno generato la voce il sistema funziona al solito bene. quando però apro una delle fatture (fornitori) per fare le modifiche e provo a modificare il conto addebitato in un rigo di tipo 2 cliccando sul binocolo il software si blocca e si deve forzarne la chiusura. Usando il menu a tendina invece non da problemi. Se entro nella stessa registrazione direttamente dal menu fatture fornitori invece funziona tutto bene e posso effettuare la modifica. Ho provato con altre aziende e su una altro pc (il portatile con XP Home e Office 2010) e anche a installare la versione precedente di CT ma il problema rimane. L'ultima volta che ho usato la funzione avevo la run-time di access 2007 e sempre xp pro se può servire. 
> Con l'occasione ti faccio i complimenti per il manuale operativo che stai pubblicando.
> Ciao e buon fine settimana

  Al momento, quando entri in una registrazione dal bilancio interattivo, puoi modificarla sotto OGNI aspetto, ma non puoi selezionare valori aprendo ulteriori schede.

----------


## CIPI

Buongiorno.
Uso il sotware di contabilità del CT per alcune piccole aziende di famiglia. Ho un piccolo problema e spero riuscirete a risolvermelo. Ne sono certa.
Strutturalmente le ditte che seguo sono sempre a credito. Iva su prestazione e vendite ad aliquote inferiori rispetto agli acquisti.
Lo scorso anno per una ditta, invece e dico io fortunatamente, si è ricorso al versamento IVA per i mesi di maggio, agosto e novembre. 
Sto simulando la dichiarazione IVA e tali versamenti risultano correttamente inseriti nel quadro VH, li vedo nel quadro VL ma dopo aver effettuato la generazione della dichiarazione e l'importazione sul software SOGEI "spariscono" e la dichiarazione non mi quadra più. Probabilmente devo effettaure una qualche operazione che mi sfugge. Confido nel vostro aiuto. Grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buongiorno.
> Uso il sotware di contabilità del CT per alcune piccole aziende di famiglia. Ho un piccolo problema e spero riuscirete a risolvermelo. Ne sono certa.
> Strutturalmente le ditte che seguo sono sempre a credito. Iva su prestazione e vendite ad aliquote inferiori rispetto agli acquisti.
> Lo scorso anno per una ditta, invece e dico io fortunatamente, si è ricorso al versamento IVA per i mesi di maggio, agosto e novembre. 
> Sto simulando la dichiarazione IVA e tali versamenti risultano correttamente inseriti nel quadro VH, li vedo nel quadro VL ma dopo aver effettuato la generazione della dichiarazione e l'importazione sul software SOGEI "spariscono" e la dichiarazione non mi quadra più. Probabilmente devo effettaure una qualche operazione che mi sfugge. Confido nel vostro aiuto. Grazie.

  Purtroppo, il software SOGEI per l'IVA in forma autonoma, non è in grado di importare l'ammontare dei versamenti nel VL.
Pertanto, vi vanno inseriti manualmente.

----------


## CIPI

> Purtroppo, il software SOGEI per l'IVA in forma autonoma, non è in grado di importare l'ammontare dei versamenti nel VL.
> Pertanto, vi vanno inseriti manualmente.

  Grazie sviluppatore. Peccato che il software Sogei abbia questa lacuna.  :Frown:

----------


## sviluppatore

> Grazie sviluppatore. Peccato che il software Sogei abbia questa lacuna.

  Ma... in UNICO, vengono importati anche gli importi del VL.

----------


## nikoneffedue

Ciao Sviluppatore, con il CT seguo anche un paio di clienti nel regime delle nuove iniziative produttive. Ora devo fargli la liquidazione dell'IVA annuale, ma non ho trovato altra soluzione che fare la liquidazione dei 4 trimestri e poi vedere il risultato finale. E' corretto o esiste una alternativa? Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ciao Sviluppatore, con il CT seguo anche un paio di clienti nel regime delle nuove iniziative produttive. Ora devo fargli la liquidazione dell'IVA annuale, ma non ho trovato altra soluzione che fare la liquidazione dei 4 trimestri e poi vedere il risultato finale. E' corretto o esiste una alternativa? Grazie

  Da: Menu STAMPE / VERIFICA LIQUIDAZIONI / RIEPILOGHI ANNUALI 
è possibile effettuare una stampa riepilogativa annuale della gestine IVA.

----------


## nikoneffedue

Grazie al solito Sviluppatore. Mi pare di capire che non c'è modo di creare in automatico il relativo F24. La farò a mano. Buon fine settimana  

> Da: Menu STAMPE / VERIFICA LIQUIDAZIONI / RIEPILOGHI ANNUALI 
> è possibile effettuare una stampa riepilogativa annuale della gestine IVA.

----------


## fortunaimpresa

Cari colleghi, salve a tutti, sono nuovo (almeno in scrittura) di questo bellissimo forum. Piacere, Luca, ho aperto da pochissimo il mio studio ed ho appena acquistato il software Blustring. Il software sembra fatto davvero bene e non sembra nemmeno tanto difficile imparare ad utilizzarlo. 
Ho un problema, però: quando vado in ANAGRAFICHE PRINCIPALI-->PIANO DEI CONTI-->STRUTTURA DEL PIANO DEI CONTI, mi si presenta una schermata completamente bianca invece del diagramma ad albero a 3 livelli del piano dei conti. Come fare? Ho sbagliato io qualcosa? E'mai capitato a qualcun altro?
Vi ringrazio sin d'ora del vostro preziosissimo aiuto, come potete immaginare senza personalizzazione del piano dei conti non riesco ad andare troppo avanti...

----------


## sviluppatore

Qualche altro programma sta disturbando la runtime di Access 2007.
Può risolvere installando la runtime di Access 2010 (32 BIT), da qui:  Dettagli del download Microsoft Access 2010 Runtime

----------


## adrex

capita anche a me... :Confused:  .... e non sempre con l'aggiornamento della runtime si risolve il problema... hai per caso un sistema a 64 bit? 
E vediamo se anche tu hai questo problema:le stampe della comunicazione iva e dell'f24 mi vengono sfalsate (i dati vengono stampati come se il foglio sia formato a4, mentre l'immagine vera propria risulta essere più piccola...quindi il testo e i dati vengono sfalsati rispetto alle immagini!).  
a parte questi piccoli problemi, mi trovo molto bene con il programma.

----------


## fortunaimpresa

@sviluppatore:
problema risolto, grazie! 
@adrex:
ho un sistema a 32 e col consiglio di sviluppatore ho risolto, domani controllo le stampe della comunicazione iva e degli f24 e ti faccio sapere.

----------


## sviluppatore

> capita anche a me... .... e non sempre con l'aggiornamento della runtime si risolve il problema... hai per caso un sistema a 64 bit? 
> E vediamo se anche tu hai questo problema:le stampe della comunicazione iva e dell'f24 mi vengono sfalsate (i dati vengono stampati come se il foglio sia formato a4, mentre l'immagine vera propria risulta essere più piccola...quindi il testo e i dati vengono sfalsati rispetto alle immagini!).  
> a parte questi piccoli problemi, mi trovo molto bene con il programma.

  Non dipende dal sistema a 64BIT.
Io ho ben 2 PC con Win 7 a 64 bIT. 
Purtroppo, i software in circolazione sono tantissimi, e ce ne è sempre qualcuno cha va a modificare ciò che non dovrebbe, vale a dire files di sistema di Windows, o comunque, files utilizzati da altri programmi. 
Solitamente installando la runtime di Access 2010, si risolve tutto poiché va a "ripristinare" tutti i files necessari. Ovviamente, le casistiche possono essere le più svariate e le più imprevedibili.

----------


## adrex

Ne approfitto per chiederti un chiarimento che non ho trovato nelle guide del blog. 
Devo registrare una fattura di vendita del cespite e vorrei un consiglio su come fare. 
io ho proceduto in questa maniera:
1)Registro la fattura di vendita imputandola al conto 105060 (macchine elettroniche in cui era stato registrato il cespite). 
2)nella stessa registrazione apro la maschera cespite, indico il numero del bene e clicco su AT (alienazione totale).
3) controllando la scheda del cespite, la schermata mi riporta la vendita (vi è una plusvalenza)( ti allego immagine scheda). 
è corretta l'operazione? la plusvalenza verrà rilevata in automatico o devo effettuare qualche altra registrazione per rilevarla?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ne approfitto per chiederti un chiarimento che non ho trovato nelle guide del blog. 
> Devo registrare una fattura di vendita del cespite e vorrei un consiglio su come fare. 
> io ho proceduto in questa maniera:
> 1)Registro la fattura di vendita imputandola al conto 105060 (macchine elettroniche in cui era stato registrato il cespite). 
> 2)nella stessa registrazione apro la maschera cespite, indico il numero del bene e clicco su AT (alienazione totale).
> 3) controllando la scheda del cespite, la schermata mi riporta la vendita (vi è una plusvalenza)( ti allego immagine scheda). 
> è corretta l'operazione? la plusvalenza verrà rilevata in automatico o devo effettuare qualche altra registrazione per rilevarla?

  No... trovi la spiegazione nell'assistente virtuale (Cap. V, par 2)

----------


## conslavoro

Ma l'iva al 21%,,,.. Come si crea....????

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ma l'iva al 21%,,,.. Come si crea....????

  Se hai l'ultima versione, c'é già.
Altrimenti, è possibile creare eventuali codici IVa mancanti da: menu TUTTE LE ANAGRAFICHE / TABELLE IVA / CODICI IVA

----------


## adrex

> Non dipende dal sistema a 64BIT.
> Io ho ben 2 PC con Win 7 a 64 bIT. 
> Purtroppo, i software in circolazione sono tantissimi, e ce ne è sempre qualcuno cha va a modificare ciò che non dovrebbe, vale a dire files di sistema di Windows, o comunque, files utilizzati da altri programmi. 
> Solitamente installando la runtime di Access 2010, si risolve tutto poiché va a "ripristinare" tutti i files necessari. Ovviamente, le casistiche possono essere le più svariate e le più imprevedibili.

  Microsoft office 2010  a 64 bit  può creare dei problemi di compatibilità? cmq ho reinstallato la runtime 2010 a 32 bit e non va. 
PS: adesso non mi si apre più neanche l'assistente virtuale (non parte l'animazione nonostante tutti i file siano stati scaricati)e il boxnews (schermata bianca come per il piano dei conti)

----------


## sviluppatore

> Microsoft office 2010  a 64 bit  può creare dei problemi di compatibilità? cmq ho reinstallato la runtime 2010 a 32 bit e non va. 
> PS: adesso non mi si apre più neanche l'assistente virtuale (non parte l'animazione nonostante tutti i file siano stati scaricati)e il boxnews (schermata bianca come per il piano dei conti)

  Quello si...
Va installata la versione a 32 BIT.

----------


## conslavoro

Dove la trovo l'ultima versionee???

----------


## sviluppatore

> Dove la trovo l'ultima versionee???

  Aggiornamento del software contabilità - Software Contabilita Blustring: programma per la gestione di contabilità, bilanci, adempimenti fiscali, fatturazione 
NB: è possibile installarla solo se l'abbonamento è ancora valido. Qualora  scaduto, il codice di attivazione non funzionerebbe.

----------


## adrex

> Quello si...
> Va installata la versione a 32 BIT.

  Ho disinstallato office 2010 64 bit. ho reinstallato la runtime 2010..ma non succede nulla...ho sempre il problema.
Quando apro l'assistente virtuale (ma questo me lo faceva da prima che disintallassi office)mi compare la seguente scritta: 
"A causa delle impostazioni e dei criteri di protezione correnti, questo controllo è disattivato. Per modificare i criteri e attivare il database, utilizzare la barra dei messagi"

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ho disinstallato office 2010 64 bit. ho reinstallato la runtime 2010..ma non succede nulla...ho sempre il problema.
> Quando apro l'assistente virtuale (ma questo me lo faceva da prima che disintallassi office)mi compare la seguente scritta: 
> "A causa delle impostazioni e dei criteri di protezione correnti, questo controllo è disattivato. Per modificare i criteri e attivare il database, utilizzare la barra dei messagi"

  Non saprei... posso solo assicurare che il programma è al 100% compatibile con tutti i sistemi operativi Windows (sono state fatte migliaia di installazioni).
Probabilmente dipende a qualche file di sistema di Windows che è stato modificato dall'installazione di qualche altro programma

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve sviluppatore, 
ho notato che le operazioni di prestazioni di servizi ex art. 7ter (codice iva: ints) vengono inserite nella comunicazione iva nella colonna relativa alle operazioni di cessione di beni intra andando ad aumentare il volume d'affare. Ma tali operazioni a quanto mi sembra di aver capito dalle istruzioni ministeriali non concorrono alla formazione del volume d'affari e quindi non andrebbero proprio inserite nella comunicazione iva. Mi sbaglio?
Poi andando a vedere l'anagrafica di tale codice iva ho notato che tale codice è agganciato con il rigo VE30 della dichiarazione iva ma non andrebbe agganciato invece al rigo VE39 (prestazioni di servizi rese a committenti comunitari)? 
Grazie mille

----------


## nikoneffedue

> istruzioni ministeriali non concorrono alla formazione del volume d'affari e quindi non andrebbero proprio inserite nella comunicazione iva. Mi sbaglio?

  Bella domanda, interessa molto anche me. Bisogna approfondire, intanto mi riguardo le istruzioni ministeriali

----------


## Salvo

approfitto di complimentarmi con l'ideatore e sviluppatore del programma per chiedere a quando una versione, magari semplificata, per Ipad...  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## adrex

> No... trovi la spiegazione nell'assistente virtuale (Cap. V, par 2)

  Ok,ho ascoltato la spiegazione dell'assistente virtuale. ho fatto come indicato dall'assistente, solo che non spiega come rilevare la plusvalenza (rinvia al capitolo 13 che ancora non c'è).
allora ho effettuato una scrittura:  traces (D, 20€) a plusvalenza (A 20€) non imputando niente al conto macchine elettrnoniche d'ufficio essendo che il bene era già totalmente ammortizzato. ho finito qui con la registrazione o bisogna fare qualcos'altro sul registro cespiti?

----------


## fortunaimpresa

Salve ho riscontrato problemi nell'esportazione della dichiarazione iva nel software sogei ed all'esecuzione delo stesso software direttamente da blustring. Messaggio d'errore: durante la creazione del file si sono verificati dei problemi: si consiglia di verificare i dati429 - Il componente ActiveX non è in grado di creare l'oggetto.
Sistema operativo usato XP 32
Runtime Access 2010
Che fare?

----------


## Tec

Ciao,
ho cercato di seguire le istruzioni della guida ma mi sfugge qualcosa.
Infatti la gestione delle fatture da ricevere nel sw parte dalla gestione dei ratei.
Solo che la scrittura che mi trovo da libro giornale per la chiusura di una posizione a fatture da ricevere è il ribaltamento della scrittura di apertura della posizione.
Mi spiego meglio.
31-12-10
costi a fatt. da ricevere  100€
10-01-11
fatt. da ricevere a costi 100€ 
la scrittura in partita doppia che ne risulta non coincide con quella che dovrei trovare ossia: 
fatt. da ricevere a debiti verso rossi  100€ 
(avendo ricevuto la fattura il 10-1-12 sorge il debito ma non si ha un valore negativo di costo per il 2011 in quanto i costi sono già stati imputati correttamente nel 2010 per competenza). 
A meno che, ipotizzo, si scriva il costo, 100€ nell'esempio, nella registrazione in questione per annullare la registrazione di costo che comunque viene inserita nella contabilità all'inserimento della fattura quando ricevuta. I due valori si elidono.
In questo caso però l'unico problema che ho è che quando guardo il saldo del mastrino del costo in oggetto vedo solo il valore negativo stornato a contabilità generale e non il costo positivo imputato da inserimento fattura?? 
Come si può risolvere la scrittura in questione con il contabile telematico?
Qualcuno riesce a darmi una  mano?
Grazie
------------------
grazie, ho risolto.
non so spiegare il motivo ma cancellando completamente la scrittura contabile e la registrazione fattura e rinserendo la fattura senza pagamento, seguendo poi la procedura ha funzionato tutto.
effettivamente la scrittura di storno annulla l'effetto della nuova registrazione da fattura. tutto ok.

----------


## MarB

Salve a tutti, ho appena comprato questo software e ho questo dubbio, ho provato a cercare nel corso e con l'assistente virtuale ma senza successo: 
come si registrano le note di variazione sul registro acquisti? 
Mi riferisco in particolare al tax free , non sono riuscito a trovare la casistica. 
In pratica la registrazione consiste in un semplice aumento del credito iva, con il fornitore che va sia in dare che in avere e iva a credito per la differenza..qualcuno mi sa aiutare per favore?

----------


## Tasselhoof

> Salve sviluppatore, 
> ho notato che le operazioni di prestazioni di servizi ex art. 7ter (codice iva: ints) vengono inserite nella comunicazione iva nella colonna relativa alle operazioni di cessione di beni intra andando ad aumentare il volume d'affare. Ma tali operazioni a quanto mi sembra di aver capito dalle istruzioni ministeriali non concorrono alla formazione del volume d'affari e quindi non andrebbero proprio inserite nella comunicazione iva. Mi sbaglio?
> Poi andando a vedere l'anagrafica di tale codice iva ho notato che tale codice è agganciato con il rigo VE30 della dichiarazione iva ma non andrebbe agganciato invece al rigo VE39 (prestazioni di servizi rese a committenti comunitari)? 
> Grazie mille

  Novità su questa problematica? Scusate se insisto ma vorrei capire ed eventualmente andare a modificare manualmente. Grazie mille!

----------


## Tasselhoof

Volevo ringraziare sviluppatore per l'aggiornamento che permette l'aggancio dei codici iva al rigo VE39  :Big Grin: .
Inoltre avrei un altro quesito: ho letto il paragrafo relativo alle rettifiche extracontabili e l'ho trovato molto utile in quanto mi ha permesso di caricare correttamente spese a deducibilità differita precedenti l'utilizzo del programma.
Adesso lanciando però nella procedura di caricamento automatico il "calcolo automatico dei valori da riportare" ho notato che mi riporta il plafond per le spese di manutenzione e non quello per le spese di rappresentanza POST DM 19/11/08. Ho provato pure a caricare manualmente nei parametri di calcolo la voce ricavi e proventi ma cmq quando lancio il calcolo mi considera l'importo pari a zero portandomi tutte le spese di rappresentanza come indeducibili.
Vorrei capire se sbaglio io qualcosa o no. 
Grazie mille ancora!!!

----------


## carmine.vecchio

Sapete qualcosa sul malfunzionamento del software SOGEI iva autonoma 
per l'importazione dei dati da file telematico che risulta bloccato? 
Ho inviato anche una e-mail.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Sapete qualcosa sul malfunzionamento del software SOGEI iva autonoma 
> per l'importazione dei dati da file telematico che risulta bloccato? 
> Ho inviato anche una e-mail.

  Io ho già provveduto a sollecitare tramite email, e tramite telefono.
Ancora, però, non ho ricevuto alcuna risposta soddisfacente. 
Allora... vi invito ad essere "molesti" :Smile:  :Smile: , sollecitate la risoluzione del problema, contattandoli a questi recapiti:  Agenzia delle Entrate - L'Agenzia - Servizi telematici

----------


## Johnny

@sviluppatore 
Qual è il metodo migliore di agire per un'azienda (lavoratore autonomo) che fino al 2011 era un contribuente minimo e ora è un ex minimo?
Creare una nuova azienda per il 2012? 
Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> @sviluppatore 
> Qual è il metodo migliore di agire per un'azienda (lavoratore autonomo) che fino al 2011 era un contribuente minimo e ora è un ex minimo?
> Creare una nuova azienda per il 2012? 
> Grazie

  Io continuerei a lavorare sulla stessa basedati... così conserverei le anagrafiche di clienti e fornitori.

----------


## xd1976

buonasera
ho la necessità di utilizzare numerazioni differenti per le fatture emesse e mi chiedevo come fare per creare diversi registri iva vendite sul ns amato programma. è possibile farlo?

----------


## sviluppatore

> buonasera
> ho la necessità di utilizzare numerazioni differenti per le fatture emesse e mi chiedevo come fare per creare diversi registri iva vendite sul ns amato programma. è possibile farlo?

  Menu TUTTE LE ANAGRAFICHE / TABELLE IVA / REGISTRI IVA 
E' possibile creare un numero illimitato di registri IVA di ciascuna tipologia

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve, vorrei comunicare che bisogna fare una piccola correzione all'ultimo aggiornamento in merito al codice iva 21ed che è agganciato al rigo VF11 (iva 20%) mentre andrebbe agganciato al rigo VF12 (iva 21%).
Problema facilmente risolvibile manualmente ma volevo solo farlo presente.
Buona giornata

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve, vorrei comunicare che bisogna fare una piccola correzione all'ultimo aggiornamento in merito al codice iva 21ed che è agganciato al rigo VF11 (iva 20%) mentre andrebbe agganciato al rigo VF12 (iva 21%).
> Problema facilmente risolvibile manualmente ma volevo solo farlo presente.
> Buona giornata

  Il problema è sorto con la release del 14/03/12, ma è già stato corretto con la pubblicazione della release datata 15/03/12.

----------


## Johnny

A che cosa serve esattamente l'opzione Mod. widescreen che appare nel Pannello di controllo?
Ho provato a selezionare la casella perché non visualizzo bene il Box news (il testo nelle caselle del Box news non viene visualizzato per intero).
Non vedo cambiamenti e quando riavvio il programma la casella Mod. widescreen è di nuovo deselezionata. 
Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> A che cosa serve esattamente l'opzione Mod. widescreen che appare nel Pannello di controllo?
> Ho provato a selezionare la casella perché non visualizzo bene il Box news (il testo nelle caselle del Box news non viene visualizzato per intero).
> Non vedo cambiamenti e quando riavvio il programma la casella Mod. widescreen è di nuovo deselezionata. 
> Grazie

  Attivando quel flag, verrà estesa la visualizzazione delle procedure per il caricamento delle registrazioni contabili.
Di default, il controllo è disattivato.

----------


## Johnny

> Attivando quel flag, verrà estesa la visualizzazione delle procedure per il caricamento delle registrazioni contabili.
> Di default, il controllo è disattivato.

  OK. Grazie. 
E il valore di 19.000 a cosa si riferisce?

----------


## sviluppatore

> OK. Grazie. 
> E il valore di 19.000 a cosa si riferisce?

  Alla larghezza del monitor: può essere impostato anche in valore superiore, o inferiore.

----------


## Johnny

E' disponibile un manuale in pdf (o altro formato elettronico)? 
Nelle anagrafiche clienti e fornitori sono sempre presenti dei record predefiniti.
E' possibile cancellarli in qualche modo? O fare diventare predefiniti altri record creati successivamente (per poi cancellare le voci predefinite che non servono)? 
Il box news contiene dei riquadri in cui il testo è troppo grande e non viene visualizzato per intero. Per sapere che cosa c'è scritto nei vari riquadri bisogna selezionare tutto, copiare e incollare in file di testo.
E' possibile ridurre il font dentro il box news o ingrandire i riquadri per visualizzare tutto il testo? 
Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

L'utilizzo del programma, nelle sue parti fondamentali, è ben documentato dall'assistente virtuale: Assistente virtuale - download - Software Contabilita Blustring: programma per la gestione di contabilità, bilanci, adempimenti fiscali, fatturazione 
Per quanto riguarda le gestioni fiscali (nello specifico), è disponibile u manuale ipertestuale: Software Blustring - manuale operativo - Software Contabilita Blustring: programma per la gestione di contabilità, bilanci, adempimenti fiscali, fatturazione

----------


## antcald

E' possibile prevedere nel prossimo aggiornamento una modifica alla dicitura che appare nelle fatture emesse col programma per soggetti nel regime dei minimi ? in quando credo che la dicitura dovrebbe essere aggiornata alla nuova normativa.
Grazie

----------


## adrex

> E' possibile prevedere nel prossimo aggiornamento una modifica alla dicitura che appare nelle fatture emesse col programma per soggetti nel regime dei minimi ? in quando credo che la dicitura dovrebbe essere aggiornata alla nuova normativa.
> Grazie

  condivido! in più nella stampa delle fatture la dicitura "unita" è senza accento

----------


## lucam78

Ho predisposto il file telmatico per lo spesometro con blustring, questo però viene scartato dal controllo di Fileinternet. E' stata inserita lopzione "dichiarazione presentata dal contribuente" eppure all'atto del controllo appare il messaggio "DATI DELL'INTERMEDIARIO INCOMPLETI "  :Confused:

----------


## sviluppatore

> condivido! in più nella stampa delle fatture la dicitura "unita" è senza accento

  Ora, è possibile stampare le fatture in un modello WORD personalizzato:   http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/fatture09.pdf

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ho predisposto il file telmatico per lo spesometro con blustring, questo però viene scartato dal controllo di Fileinternet. E' stata inserita lopzione "dichiarazione presentata dal contribuente" eppure all'atto del controllo appare il messaggio "DATI DELL'INTERMEDIARIO INCOMPLETI "

  Deve essere inviato tramite ENTRATEL

----------


## lucam78

> Deve essere inviato tramite ENTRATEL

  Accidenti mi dai una brutta notizia! :Frown: 
Come posso fare se ho solo file internet? 
Inoltre il software ministeriale non consente importazione altrimenti userei quello, così invece sono costretto a compilarlo completamente a mano!! Non è possibile implementare la funzione di creazione file per file internet direttamente su blustring?? :Embarrassment:

----------


## sviluppatore

> Accidenti mi dai una brutta notizia!
> Come posso fare se ho solo file internet? 
> Inoltre il software ministeriale non consente importazione altrimenti userei quello, così invece sono costretto a compilarlo completamente a mano!! Non è possibile implementare la funzione di creazione file per file internet direttamente su blustring??

  Ancora è prestissimo per questo adempimento...
Comunque, dalla prossima release sarà possibile creare il file anche per fileinternet.

----------


## lucam78

> Ancora è prestissimo per questo adempimento...
> Comunque, dalla prossima release sarà possibile creare il file anche per fileinternet.

  Che dire??? Mille grazie! :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasselhoof

> Volevo ringraziare sviluppatore per l'aggiornamento che permette l'aggancio dei codici iva al rigo VE39 .
> Inoltre avrei un altro quesito: ho letto il paragrafo relativo alle rettifiche extracontabili e l'ho trovato molto utile in quanto mi ha permesso di caricare correttamente spese a deducibilità differita precedenti l'utilizzo del programma.
> Adesso lanciando però nella procedura di caricamento automatico il "calcolo automatico dei valori da riportare" ho notato che mi riporta il plafond per le spese di manutenzione e non quello per le spese di rappresentanza POST DM 19/11/08. Ho provato pure a caricare manualmente nei parametri di calcolo la voce ricavi e proventi ma cmq quando lancio il calcolo mi considera l'importo pari a zero portandomi tutte le spese di rappresentanza come indeducibili.
> Vorrei capire se sbaglio io qualcosa o no. 
> Grazie mille ancora!!!

  Salve a tutti volevo riproporre il quesito in quote ed aggiungerne un altro:
ho registrato col CT delle fatture di vendita nel 2012 ma di competenza del 2011, ho seguito tutta la procedura indicata nel videocorso. Però quando lancio la contabilizzazione in semplificata delle fatture da emettere noto che il programma mi genera nel registro acquisti due registrazioni una al 31/12 come nota di credito ed un'altra nota di credito nel 2012 alla data della fattura e la contropartita è ricavi....volevo sapere se è corretta questa impostazione. 
Grazie mille

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve a tutti volevo riproporre il quesito in quote ed aggiungerne un altro:
> ho registrato col CT delle fatture di vendita nel 2012 ma di competenza del 2011, ho seguito tutta la procedura indicata nel videocorso. Però quando lancio la contabilizzazione in semplificata delle fatture da emettere noto che il programma mi genera nel registro acquisti due registrazioni una al 31/12 come nota di credito ed un'altra nota di credito nel 2012 alla data della fattura e la contropartita è ricavi....volevo sapere se è corretta questa impostazione. 
> Grazie mille

  E' corretto... trattandosi di una semplificata, gli assestamenti vanno fatti transitare nei registri IVA

----------


## Tasselhoof

> E' corretto... trattandosi di una semplificata, gli assestamenti vanno fatti transitare nei registri IVA

  Si è corretto che costi di competenza vanno fatti transitare nel registro acquisti, ma non mi è chiaro se i ricavi di competenza vadano fatti transitare nel registro acquisti, non sarebbe meglio inserirli nel registro vendite?
Una semplice registrazione di rettifica nel registro vendite "fatture da emettere a ricavi di competenza" non sarebbe meglio di una doppia registrazione nel registro aquisti? 
Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> Si è corretto che costi di competenza vanno fatti transitare nel registro acquisti, ma non mi è chiaro se i ricavi di competenza vadano fatti transitare nel registro acquisti, non sarebbe meglio inserirli nel registro vendite?
> Una semplice registrazione di rettifica nel registro vendite "fatture da emettere a ricavi di competenza" non sarebbe meglio di una doppia registrazione nel registro aquisti? 
> Grazie

  E' indifferente... in ogni caso, se si preferisce, è sempre possibile caricare manualmente le scritture di rettifica sulla base delle stampe fornite dal programma.

----------


## sabrinallt

scusate, 
per un contribuente minimo ho inserito un cespite immateriale (software) e ho impostato come percentuale di deducibilità 100%, ma se lancio l'ammortamento non viene generata nessuna scrittura tra gli acquisti.
Infatti se vado a controllare la scheda del cespite vedo che non è stato calcolato l'ammortamento...dov'è che sbaglio? per le società non ho mai avuto problemi.
ciao e grazie.

----------


## massi77

Ho acquistato lunedì scorso il software del commercialista telematico. Ho installato il programma ma quando inserisco le fatture di vendita ad un certo punto mi dice che più di 20 fatture non si possono inserire. Devo aspettare che mi mandino la mail con il codice di attivazione perchè il programma riconosca che si tratta della versione professional?
Dal sito mi hanno mandato solo la fattura e i codici per entrare nella mia area per scaricare il software.
Grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ho acquistato lunedì scorso il software del commercialista telematico. Ho installato il programma ma quando inserisco le fatture di vendita ad un certo punto mi dice che più di 20 fatture non si possono inserire. Devo aspettare che mi mandino la mail con il codice di attivazione perchè il programma riconosca che si tratta della versione professional?
> Dal sito mi hanno mandato solo la fattura e i codici per entrare nella mia area per scaricare il software.
> Grazie.

  Deve inserire il codice di attivazione comunicato per email.
Controlli anche tra la posta classificata come SPAM.
Se non lo trova, lo può richiedere inviando un'email a: info@blustring.it

----------


## nadia

> Ho acquistato lunedì scorso il software del commercialista telematico. Ho installato il programma ma quando inserisco le fatture di vendita ad un certo punto mi dice che più di 20 fatture non si possono inserire. Devo aspettare che mi mandino la mail con il codice di attivazione perchè il programma riconosca che si tratta della versione professional?
> Dal sito mi hanno mandato solo la fattura e i codici per entrare nella mia area per scaricare il software.
> Grazie.

  
Ciò che deve fare è semplicemente cliccare su LICENZA ed inserire il codice di attivazione che Le è stato inviato via mail...

----------


## roby

> Ciò che deve fare è semplicemente cliccare su LICENZA ed inserire il codice di attivazione che Le è stato inviato via mail...

  facile, no?!?  :Smile:

----------


## fortunaimpresa

Ragazzi oggi mi sono imbattuto nelle prime compilazioni dello spesometro... fino a quando si trattava delle stampe di verifica tutto ok, ma quando sono andato per generare il file da inviare con Entratel....  niente da fare, il file non si genera per nessun cliente ed il messaggio d'errore è sempre lo stesso: "durante la creazione dl file si sono verificati dei problemi: pertanto, il file d'esportazione potrebbe NON essere regolare".
tra l'altro ho notato che la directory indicata nella guida dove dovrebbe generarsi il file ovvero C:\Blustring_FilesCreati non esiste proprio... mah!
Come fare? Possibile che ogni volta mi succede la stessa cosa??? già ho avuto un problema del genere con la comunicazione iva e alla fine ho dovuto imputare i dati a mano... Caro Blustring cosi' pero' non va bene....
Per info uso Win XP 32 SP3 e Runtime Access 2007.

----------


## sviluppatore

La procedura è OK. Anche la procedura per la comunicazione dati IVA è OK.
Se così non fosse, sarebbero pervenute molte altre segnalazioni.
A gennaio sono state inviate centinaia di comunicazioni!!! E molte comunicazioni relative al 2011 (compresa la mia) sono già state inviate!
La mancata predisposizione del file telematico può benissimo dipendere (anzi, ne sono certo) da un uso non corretto del programma da parte dell'utente. 
Peraltro, a differenza di altri produttori, ho fornito GARATUITAMENTE la procedura per lo spesometro.
Con altri, SOLO per lo spesometro, avresti pagato più di 200 EURO. Pertanto, il tuo tono acido mi sembra assolutamente fuori luogo. 
Prima di sparare a zero, lamentando bugs ASSOLUTAMENTE INESISTENTI, denigrando ingiustamente il mio lavoro, invito ad usufruire del servizio SOS:   Clicca QUI, se desideri usufruire del servizio SOS

----------


## fortunaimpresa

Mi scusi, ma non sparo a zero e nè il mio tono era volutamente acido, il fatto è che appena ho acquistato il software ero rimasto molto soddisfatto, soprattutto per la completezza ed il prezzo. Avevo deciso di non acquistare il servizio di assistenza poichè il software mi sembrava molto usato in rete e quindi ho pensato di risparmiare un fisso annuo perchè avrei trovato le mie eventuali risposte on line, ora però inizio a ricredermi sul servizio di assistenza. Avrei fatto meglio a comprarlo, poichè spesso mi imbatto in qualche piccola anomalia che rallenta il mio lavoro (file spesometro, file comunicazione iva, procedura di creazione nuova azienda che riesco a fare solo con copia e incolla, problemi avuti in fase di riporto dei conti originari...).
Le guide sono fatte benissimo, per carità, semplici e chiare, ma mancano nell'aspetto assistenziale e questo alla fine "obbliga" l'utente a servizi dell'assistenza a pagamento se non vuole ahimè come ho fatto io fino ad ora "cavarmela in altro modo"...
Insomma meglio pagare 1000 euro e sfruttare in pieno il software che pagarne 236 e ridursi a fare a mano comunicazioni iva e spesometro...
Sarà anche uno sfogo, ma comunque 236 euro vengono pagate e rimanere appiedati fa un po incavolare.
Inoltre, se legge bene il mio post precedente io mi sto rivolgendo ai miei colleghi utenti, al fine di capire se la cosa succede solo a me o anche ad altri, ho fatto addirittura presente che la cartella dove dovrebbe andare a salvarsi il file io non ce l'ho in c:. E' questo o no un forum dove scambiare opinioni, aiutarsi e parlare in libertà o no?

----------


## sviluppatore

Il punto è un altro: prima di lamentare pubblicamente la presenza di un bug, in realtà INESISTENTE, ledendo INGIUSTAMENTE l'immagine di un prodotto, sarebbe opportuno chiarire il perché non si è riusciti ad eseguire una certa operazione. 
Per farlo, anche senza ricorrere al servizio di assistenza, si può tranquillamente inviare un'email (GRATIS) per chiedere chiarimenti sul funzionamento di una procedura, ed in caso di necessità ricorrere all'economico servizio SOS. 
Lo so... oggi, per ogni tipo di prodotto (software, telefonini, macchine per il caffé, etc) va sempre più di moda lamentare eventuali problemi in Forum e Blog.
Il problema è che MOLTO SPESSO, il problema deriva da un'imperizia dell'utente e non da un reale difetto del prodotto. Intanto, però, l'utente ha divulgato un rete un'informazione falsa. 
Proprio ieri, in un forum ho letto dei post riguardanti un cellulare (che ho appena acquistato), completamente campati per aria! 
Per fortuna, ho imparato ad attribuire ai feedback trovati nei forum il peso che meritano, però resta il fatto che è sempre più diffusa la prassi, a mio modesto avviso SBAGLIATISSIMA, di divulgare in internet informazioni errate, legate ad un non adeguato utilizzo di un prodotto, o a situazioni contingenti.

----------


## fortunaimpresa

guardi le ripeto, io non sto qui per fare polemica, nè tanto meno a fare cattiva pubblicità, nel mio post ho chiesto solo ad altri utenti se avessero avuto i miei stessi problemi e se avevano una soluzione alla non generazione della cartella visto che tutta la procedur al'ho seguita ad hoc, comprese le anagrafiche perfettamente registrate. Per ora nessuno mi ha risposto. se il problema ce l'ho solo io mi avvarrò del servizio SOS, se qualcun altro l'ha avuto e mi risponde ci confronteremo.... ma se la domanda non la pongo sul forum, mi spiega come faccio ad interfacciarmi con glia altri utenti colleghi.
Spero di essere stato chiaro e le ripeto che non voglio far polemica, voglio solo lavorare in santa pace.

----------


## sviluppatore

Se desidera non fare polemica, potrebbe evitare di postare frasi del tipo:
 Caro Blustring cosi' pero' non va bene....
Così, non chiede un confronto, ma insulta il mio lavoro. Le piacerebbe, se qualcuno, peraltro A TORTO, affermasse su internet che l'operato del suo studio commerciale non va bene? Penso che come minimo lo denuncerebbe... Io non denuncio alcuno, ma invito ad astenersi da commenti provocatori, e dall'evidenziare BUGS inesistenti: per risolvere problemi specifici c'é il servizio SOS. 
Inoltre, se veramente ci fosse un problema reale nella procedura, come è possibile che nel mese di gennaio siano stati predisposti centinaia di invii? 
La procedura è OK: per farla ho passato alcune notti in bianco, non ho nemmeno chiesto alcun compenso aggiuntivo (come hanno fatto TUTTI gli altri produttori), e NON accetto che venga ingiustamente messa in discussione. 
Se la creazione del file non riesce, il motivo è da ricercarsi o nel cattivo utilizzo del programma, o in qualche impostazione del sistema operativo. Antivirus, e firewall, ad esempio, potrebbero pregiudicare la creazione del file, ritenendola (a torto) un'operazione potenzialmente pericolosa.

----------


## roby

calma ragazzi! ora vi siete certamente capiti!  :Smile: 
Fortunaimpresa non ha certamente spirito polemico, voleva solo capire delle cose...
Sviluppatore ha creato un software fenomenale e lavorandoci tutti i giorni, dalla mattina alla sera, per tutto l'anno, mettendoci l'anima per farlo funzionare al meglio e dando tutta la propria disponibilità per migliorarlo grazie ad eventuali suggerimenti, non vorrebbe vedersi rovinata la reputazione a causa di un post scritto magari in fretta, tra un lavoro e l'altro, di corsa... 
Ma non era certo questo lo spirito di Fortunaimpresa, che credo abbia ora capito come risolvere i suoi dubbi... per cui siamo a posto....  :Smile: 
*** 
Provo a dare un consiglio, per esperienza: quando un utente trova una difficoltà su un qualche passaggio non deve dare subito la colpa al software; a volte la difficoltà nasce da una non buona capacità dell'utente stesso... 
Quindi, perlomeno, potrebbe farsi venire il dubbio, chiedersi... sta sbagliando il software o sto sbagliando io???  :Smile: 
L'importante è lavorare bene! Nel modo più semplice possibile! Tutti lo vogliamo, tutti noi lavoriamo per fare in modo che questo succeda ai nostri utenti.

----------


## fortunaimpresa

Va benissimo, ok, allora aspetterò fino ad una settimana dalla scadenza del 30 aprile per rendermi conto se solo io ho riscontrato il problema, in tal caso mi avvarrò dell'assistenza SOS.
La saluto e le faccio i migliori auguri per Pasqua (anche se una mano me la poteva dare invece di difendere solamente il suo, per carità ottimo, software).

----------


## sviluppatore

> Va benissimo, ok, allora aspetterò fino ad una settimana dalla scadenza del 30 aprile per rendermi conto se solo io ho riscontrato il problema, in tal caso mi avvarrò dell'assistenza SOS.
> La saluto e le faccio i migliori auguri per Pasqua (anche se una mano me la poteva dare invece di difendere solamente il suo, per carità ottimo, software).

  grazie altrettanto...  :Smile:  
Vi consiglio, però, di inviarmi il file dell'azienda tramite il servizio SOS, senza aspettare la fine del mese.
Per questa volta, a prescindere, dal motivo che determina lo scarto del file, non provvederò ad addebitare alcun compenso.
Però, l'unico modo per risolvere il caso specifico, è esaminarlo nello specifico.

----------


## sabrinallt

Ciao, 
vorrei sapere se il software blustring del C.T. permette di registrare anche gli arrotondamenti manualmente oltre che in automatico. Ve lo chiedo perchè se faccio un controllo dalla sezione ft fornitori->stato pagamenti riesco a vedere che il fornitore non è completamente saldato ma poi quando vado nella proceddura per la regsitrazione automatica degli arrotondamenti e faccio un controllo preliminare alla registrazione non vede più il fornitore su cui rilevare l'arrotondamento, infatti se provo a lanciare cmq l'arrotondamento la procedura va a vuoto..credo che ci sia un bag, quindi volevo provvedere manualmente, è possibile?
Ciao e grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ciao, 
> vorrei sapere se il software blustring del C.T. permette di registrare anche gli arrotondamenti manualmente oltre che in automatico. Ve lo chiedo perchè se faccio un controllo dalla sezione ft fornitori->stato pagamenti riesco a vedere che il fornitore non è completamente saldato ma poi quando vado nella proceddura per la regsitrazione automatica degli arrotondamenti e faccio un controllo preliminare alla registrazione non vede più il fornitore su cui rilevare l'arrotondamento, infatti se provo a lanciare cmq l'arrotondamento la procedura va a vuoto..credo che ci sia un bag, quindi volevo provvedere manualmente, è possibile?
> Ciao e grazie.

  Strano... dai test effettuati, la procedura ha sempre funzionato.
In ogni caso, tutto ciò che può essere eseguito con le procedure automatizzate, è possibile farlo anche manualmente. 
In questo caso, occorre utilizzare la procedura prevista per registrare gli incassi e pagamenti, movimentando il conto ARROTONDAMENTI, anziché il conto cassa, o banca. 
Se non risolve, può utilizzare il servizio SOS.

----------


## nikoneffedue

E' possibile gestire i sezionali (oltre alla contabilità separate) con il software? grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> E' possibile gestire i sezionali (oltre alla contabilità separate) con il software? grazie

  Si, è possibile gestire un numero illimitato di registri IVA. 
Per maggiori dettagli, rimando all'assistente virtuale, Par: IV/07

----------


## Contabile

> niente da fare, il file non si genera per nessun cliente ed il messaggio d'errore è sempre lo stesso: "durante la creazione dl file si sono verificati dei problemi: pertanto, il file d'esportazione potrebbe NON essere regolare".
> tra l'altro ho notato che la directory indicata nella guida dove dovrebbe generarsi il file ovvero C:\Blustring_FilesCreati non esiste proprio... mah!

  Un cap non inserito, un accento, un carattere speciale, un campo non correttamente compilato. Le motivazioni possono essere diverse.
Se vuoi, per questa volta, possiamo verificare con collegamento in remoto.
Contattami con un PM. 
Ciao.

----------


## sabrinallt

ho creato la scheda cespiti BENI STRUMENTALI < 516,46  (mettiamo che siano attrezzature), indicando deducibilità 100%, lanciano il travaso degli ammortamenti in contabilità però ho notato che la scrittura risultava non corretta perchè nella SCHEDA CATEGORIA CESPITI non avevo impostato gli agganci contabili, ossia i seguenti campi:
conto cespiti
conto f.do ammortamento
conto q.ta ammortamento 
è corretto se come conto di f.do lascio il campo vuoto? ma poi quale conto devo indicare per la q.ta ammortamento? devo creare io il conto di costo "attrezzature < 516,46" da zero?

----------


## sviluppatore

> ho creato la scheda cespiti BENI STRUMENTALI < 516,46  (mettiamo che siano attrezzature), indicando deducibilità 100%, lanciano il travaso degli ammortamenti in contabilità però ho notato che la scrittura risultava non corretta perchè nella SCHEDA CATEGORIA CESPITI non avevo impostato gli agganci contabili, ossia i seguenti campi:
> conto cespiti
> conto f.do ammortamento
> conto q.ta ammortamento 
> è corretto se come conto di f.do lascio il campo vuoto? ma poi quale conto devo indicare per la q.ta ammortamento? devo creare io il conto di costo "attrezzature < 516,46" da zero?

  Prossimamente, verrà pubblicata una guida operativa proprio sulla gestione cespiti.

----------


## sabrinallt

> Prossimamente, verrà pubblicata una guida operativa proprio sulla gestione cespiti.

  non puoi anticiparmi come devo procedere? devo aspettare la guida?

----------


## dotto_re

ciao, anche io ho devo creare il conto "acquisto beni inferiori a 516,46 euro" .. come devo procedere? grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> ciao, anche io ho devo creare il conto "acquisto beni inferiori a 516,46 euro" .. come devo procedere? grazie

  Salvo imprevisti, la guida sarà pronta la settimana prossima

----------


## sviluppatore

> non puoi anticiparmi come devo procedere? devo aspettare la guida?

  Ancora è agli inizi... ma penso che allo scopo possano essere sufficienti già i primi paragrafi:  CLICCA QUI

----------


## sabrinallt

> Ancora è agli inizi... ma penso che allo scopo possano essere sufficienti già i primi paragrafi:  CLICCA QUI

  grazie mille!

----------


## ellesse

Ciao
è la prima volta che compilo il modello intrastat con il software del commercialista telematico. Solo che quando lo importo nel intraweb mi da il seguente errore: Ammontare e in valuta devono essere entrambi presenti. Mi sapete dire cosa non ho inserito correttamente? 
Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ciao
> è la prima volta che compilo il modello intrastat con il software del commercialista telematico. Solo che quando lo importo nel intraweb mi da il seguente errore: Ammontare e in valuta devono essere entrambi presenti. Mi sapete dire cosa non ho inserito correttamente? 
> Grazie

  Avete seguito le istruzioni qui di seguito:  clicca qui

----------


## ellesse

Avevo già trovato la dispensa. 
Devo presentare l'intrast trimestrale per acquisto di beni, quindi ho registrato le fatture con il codice iva 21ib, nel fornitore ho inserito il flag a fornitore intra e dentro i dati intra ho compilari i dati essenziali. Però al momento dell'importazione nel programma intraweb mi da il solito errore e non mi acquisisce l'elenco.

----------


## nikoneffedue

era capitato anche a me. Se ricordo bene a causa di una fattura intra di un fornitore inglese ma emessa in euro. il programma ministeriale si attende l'importo in valuta e il controvalore in euro. Sono intervenuto manualmente per risolvere il problema

----------


## FRANCESCO1977

Scusate ma quando passo l'aggiornamento di devono attivare  sempre i flag per l'automatismo data fattura in sede di registrazione ft oppure non eseguo io qualcosa ??

----------


## dotto_re

> Salvo imprevisti, la guida sarà pronta la settimana prossima

   
Buongiorno, 
ho registrato l'acquisto di un bene inferiore a 516,46 euro seguendo quanto indicato nella guida pubblicata qualche giorno fa. 
Ho registrato il cespite con categoria "software" e ho inserito la spunta "amm. integrale automatico".... 
Il problema ora è che quando stampo la "situazione economica del professionista" non mi compare l'ammortamento del software eseguito integralmente....  come devo risolvere?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buongiorno, 
> ho registrato l'acquisto di un bene inferiore a 516,46 euro seguendo quanto indicato nella guida pubblicata qualche giorno fa. 
> Ho registrato il cespite con categoria "software" e ho inserito la spunta "amm. integrale automatico".... 
> Il problema ora è che quando stampo la "situazione economica del professionista" non mi compare l'ammortamento del software eseguito integralmente....  come devo risolvere?

  Per poter vedere gli ammortamenti in contabilità, devono essere travasati.
Appena possibile, verrà ultimata la guida.
Per il momento:  CLICCA QUI

----------


## adrex

Sto effettuando le ultime registrazioni per trasmettere l o spesometro.
Ho aggiornato manualmente dalla schermata di registrazione fatture il campo "modalità pagamento" e ho notato che, nonostante abbia modificato il campo da "non frazionato" a "frazionato" in alcune fatture, la stampa di verifica non si riporta le modifiche. E' per caso un errore? come faccio a vedere se il file da trasmettere si riporta la modifica?  
NB: ho ricontrollato le fatture e le modifiche risultano salvate correttamente

----------


## sviluppatore

> Sto effettuando le ultime registrazioni per trasmettere l o spesometro.
> Ho aggiornato manualmente dalla schermata di registrazione fatture il campo "modalità pagamento" e ho notato che, nonostante abbia modificato il campo da "non frazionato" a "frazionato" in alcune fatture, la stampa di verifica non si riporta le modifiche. E' per caso un errore? come faccio a vedere se il file da trasmettere si riporta la modifica?  
> NB: ho ricontrollato le fatture e le modifiche risultano salvate correttamente

  Strano... la procedura è ipertestata!!! Già sono stati fatti centinaia di stampe ed invii tra 2010 e 2011 (compresi i miei personali).
per poter fornire una risposta sul caso specifico, dovrei vedere l'archivio contabile.
Chi desidera, può avvalersi del servizio SOS.
Come ho già detto, sul FORUM non è possibile fornire risposte a casi specifici. 
Ma... un consiglio: non perdete tempo con queste sottigliezze: create il file telematico ed inviatelo. 
Non vale la pena perdere tempo per questo adempimento, che dal prossimo anno verrà soppresso.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Sto effettuando le ultime registrazioni per trasmettere l o spesometro.
> Ho aggiornato manualmente dalla schermata di registrazione fatture il campo "modalità pagamento" e ho notato che, nonostante abbia modificato il campo da "non frazionato" a "frazionato" in alcune fatture, la stampa di verifica non si riporta le modifiche. E' per caso un errore? come faccio a vedere se il file da trasmettere si riporta la modifica?  
> NB: ho ricontrollato le fatture e le modifiche risultano salvate correttamente

   

> Strano... la procedura è ipertestata!!! Già sono stati fatti centinaia di stampe ed invii tra 2010 e 2011 (compresi i miei personali).
> per poter fornire una risposta sul caso specifico, dovrei vedere l'archivio contabile.
> Chi desidera, può avvalersi del servizio SOS.
> Come ho già detto, sul FORUM non è possibile fornire risposte a casi specifici. 
> Ma... un consiglio: non perdete tempo con queste sottigliezze: create il file telematico ed inviatelo. 
> Non vale la pena perdere tempo per questo adempimento, che dal prossimo anno verrà soppresso.

   mi è venuta un'idea... verifica di aver operato nel rigo di tipo 1, non nel rigo di tipo 2

----------


## adrex

> mi è venuta un'idea... verifica di aver operato nel rigo di tipo 1, non nel rigo di tipo 2

  Risposta esatta  :Wink:  avevo movimentato il rigo 2 e non il rigo 1 e non si riportava la  modifica! grazie. 
P.S. non converrebbe disattivare allora la modifica dello spesometro dal rigo 2?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Risposta esatta  avevo movimentato il rigo 2 e non il rigo 1 e non si riportava la  modifica! grazie. 
> P.S. non converrebbe disattivare allora la modifica dello spesometro dal rigo 2?

  Si... è un'idea!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Prima però, voglio vedere se il tracciato telematico del futuro elenco clienti/fornitori ricalcherà lo spesometro.

----------


## Umby

> Si... è un'idea! 
> Prima però, voglio vedere se il tracciato telematico del futuro elenco clienti/fornitori ricalcherà lo spesometro.

  Ritengo che il tracciato futuro, sarà molto ma molto diverso

----------


## fortunaimpresa

Salve cari colleghi, qualcuno di voi sa dove è dislocata l'anagrafica delle unità operative di una impresa in Blustring. Mi accingevo a registrare dei corrispettivi di una azienda con 3 unità locali, ma nella scelta delle unità operative posso solo scegliere "via di prova" e "via di prova 2". Qualcuno sa come cambiare tale anagrafica?
Grazie in anticipo...

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve cari colleghi, qualcuno di voi sa dove è dislocata l'anagrafica delle unità operative di una impresa in Blustring. Mi accingevo a registrare dei corrispettivi di una azienda con 3 unità locali, ma nella scelta delle unità operative posso solo scegliere "via di prova" e "via di prova 2". Qualcuno sa come cambiare tale anagrafica?
> Grazie in anticipo...

  Lo scopo quale è: gestire una contabilità per centri di costo?

----------


## fortunaimpresa

No, lo scopo è solo differenziare le diverse entrate a seconda del negozio da cui provengono. Unica attività ed unico centro di costo, contabilità semplificata.

----------


## sviluppatore

> No, lo scopo è solo differenziare le diverse entrate a seconda del negozio da cui provengono. Unica attività ed unico centro di costo, contabilità semplificata.

  Allora... se lo scopo è quello di ottenere un conto economico per ogni punto vendita, suggerisco di utilizzare comunque i centri di costo. 
Altrimenti, potete personalizzare l'anagrafica in oggetto da:
menu TUTTE LE ANAGRAFICHE / DATI AGGIUNTIVI PER ELABORAZIONI STATISTICHE / UNITA OPERATIVE

----------


## fortunaimpresa

> Allora... se lo scopo è quello di ottenere un conto economico per ogni punto vendita, suggerisco di utilizzare comunque i centri di costo. 
> Altrimenti, potete personalizzare l'anagrafica in oggetto da:
> menu TUTTE LE ANAGRAFICHE / DATI AGGIUNTIVI PER ELABORAZIONI STATISTICHE / UNITA OPERATIVE

  Grazie sviluppatore, sempre pronto e gentilissimo

----------


## yoghi

Buona sera,
volevo sapere dove nella procedura CT posso trovare il calcolo per il prospetto degli interessi passivi ex art. 96 tuir.
Grazie.

----------


## nikoneffedue

Ciao Programmatore, ti volevo fare una piccola segnalazione. Ho inserito una fattura di una agenzia immobiliare. Utilizzando l'apposita utility ho creato in automatico la delega F24 dopo aver stornato la ritenuta d'acconto e selezionato la causale irpef agenti. Sulla delega però compare il codice tributo 1040 e non 1038 come dovrebbe e anche gli agganci per il 770 vanno modificati. Piccole cose comunque che si possono anche fare da soli.
Buona giornata

----------


## carmine.vecchio

Per sviluppatore. 
Ho stampato il primo F24, ICi abitazione principale, osservo che non riporta
nell'apposita casella dell'F24 la detrazione per abitazione principale forse sbaglio qualcosa? 
    Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> Per sviluppatore. 
> Ho stampato il primo F24, ICi abitazione principale, osservo che non riporta
> nell'apposita casella dell'F24 la detrazione per abitazione principale forse sbaglio qualcosa? 
>     Grazie

  Al momento, va inserita a mano

----------


## studio_marra

Non riesco a simulare il quadro CM, pur avendo indicato (regime minimo) nell'anagrafica ditta, sezione dati fiscali. Riporta i dati della simulazione nel quadro RG e non CM. Cosa sbaglio?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Non riesco a simulare il quadro CM, pur avendo indicato (regime minimo) nell'anagrafica ditta, sezione dati fiscali. Riporta i dati della simulazione nel quadro RG e non CM. Cosa sbaglio?

  Poiché il CM va per cassa, occorre registrare anche gli incassi e pagamenti.
Per maggiori dettagli:   http://www.blustring.it/indice-adempimentifiscali.html

----------


## Tasselhoof

Ripropongo questo quesito :Lanciando nella procedura di caricamento automatico il "calcolo automatico dei valori da riportare" ho notato che mi riporta il plafond per le spese di manutenzione e non quello per le spese di rappresentanza POST DM 19/11/08. Ho provato pure a caricare manualmente nei parametri di calcolo la voce ricavi e proventi ma cmq quando lancio il calcolo mi considera l'importo pari a zero portandomi tutte le spese di rappresentanza come indeducibili.
Vorrei capire se sbaglio io qualcosa o no. 
Inoltre giusto per averne la certezze quando esporto il file generato per una Società di capitali nel Modello Unico Sogei i cmpi relativi alle rettifiche extracontabili (spese rappresentanza anni precedenti) li devo inserire a mano ed anche la quota di spese di rappresentanza indeducibili perchè eccedente il plafond? 
GRazie mille

----------


## sviluppatore

Per spese di manutenzione, rappresentanza, etc... :  Manuale operativo gestioni fiscali

----------


## dotto_re

buonasera, 
scusate se lo dico... ma è per migliorare il programma.... la qualità del modello F24 che viene stampato è pessima. 
A malapena si riesce a leggere qualcolsa ... soprattutto nella sezione dell'IMU... 
cercate di migliorarla per cortesia...

----------


## nikoneffedue

> buonasera, 
> scusate se lo dico... ma è per migliorare il programma.... la qualità del modello F24 che viene stampato è pessima. 
> A malapena si riesce a leggere qualcolsa ... soprattutto nella sezione dell'IMU... 
> cercate di migliorarla per cortesia...

  A me le stampa benissimo. Probabilmente dipende dalla stampante

----------


## sviluppatore

> A me le stampa benissimo. Probabilmente dipende dalla stampante

  Confermo... il programma è assolutamente OK!!! 
Dipende da questo:  Manuale F24 - Clicca qui

----------


## baccojoe

Quanto costa/anno, scusate???

----------


## sviluppatore

> quanto costa/anno, scusate???

  195,00 euro + iva

----------


## adrex

mi è capitato che attraverso la gestione imu, creando un f24 con 5 righe(correttamente indicate nella gestione F24) non si riportasse in "f24online" l'ultimo codice tributo (quindi mi inseriva solo le prime 4 righe). è un errore mio o è perfettibile il programma? Esiste un modo per copiare i dati sui fabbricati da altre soci della stessa azienda?

----------


## Tec

> mi è capitato che attraverso la gestione imu, creando un f24 con 5 righe(correttamente indicate nella gestione F24) non si riportasse in "f24online" l'ultimo codice tributo (quindi mi inseriva solo le prime 4 righe). è un errore mio o è perfettibile il programma? Esiste un modo per copiare i dati sui fabbricati da altre soci della stessa azienda?

  stesso problema anche per me per un cliente ricco possidente  :Stick Out Tongue: 
10 codici da mettere ma ne riporta iin F24 solo quanti ne bastano per riempire la sezione IMU. Gli altri non appaiono. Anche esportanto in f24 online di AE tali valori extra non vengono riportati. Niente di particlolarmente grave si intende, solo un piccolo fastidio.
Tra l'altro al procedura di calcolo con contabile telematico ha funzionato subito.
grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> stesso problema anche per me per un cliente ricco possidente 
> 10 codici da mettere ma ne riporta iin F24 solo quanti ne bastano per riempire la sezione IMU. Gli altri non appaiono. Anche esportanto in f24 online di AE tali valori extra non vengono riportati. Niente di particlolarmente grave si intende, solo un piccolo fastidio.
> Tra l'altro al procedura di calcolo con contabile telematico ha funzionato subito.
> grazie

  Si tratta di casi molto, molto particolari!  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Il programma produce automaticamente una delega per ogni comune. Nel caso in cui (per un contribuente molto facoltoso), per un comune, non risultino sufficienti i righi di un unico F24, occorre caricare manualmente un secondo F24.

----------


## Salvo

Buongiorno,  
Ho notato nella stampa a video della delega F24 con un monitor 16:9 che i dati non sono esattamente sovrapposti negli appositi campi dell'immagine sottostante, rendendo la delega inutilizzabile.
Ho dato un'occhiata alle impostazioni ma non sono riuscito a risolvere il problema.....

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buongiorno,  
> Ho notato nella stampa a video della delega F24 con un monitor 16:9 che i dati non sono esattamente sovrapposti negli appositi campi dell'immagine sottostante, rendendo la delega inutilizzabile.
> Ho dato un'occhiata alle impostazioni ma non sono riuscito a risolvere il problema.....

  Veda qui:  Guida F24

----------


## adrex

> Buongiorno,  
> Ho notato nella stampa a video della delega F24 con un monitor 16:9 che i dati non sono esattamente sovrapposti negli appositi campi dell'immagine sottostante, rendendo la delega inutilizzabile.
> Ho dato un'occhiata alle impostazioni ma non sono riuscito a risolvere il problema.....

  Anch'io ho lo stesso problema ma sono mai riuscito a risolverlo (lo stesso problema di ridimensionamento l'ho avuto con la comunicazione iva). 
Per Sviluppatore: ho letto che la release immette in automatico il moltiplicatore per i terreni pari a 130.... ma se non erro il moltiplicatore corretto( a seguito di modificato da parte del legislatore) dovrebbe essere 135...

----------


## sviluppatore

> Anch'io ho lo stesso problema ma sono mai riuscito a risolverlo (lo stesso problema di ridimensionamento l'ho avuto con la comunicazione iva). 
> Per Sviluppatore: ho letto che la release immette in automatico il moltiplicatore per i terreni pari a 130.... ma se non erro il moltiplicatore corretto( a seguito di modificato da parte del legislatore) dovrebbe essere 135...

  i casi relativi ai terreni possono essere i più svariati... in ogni caso, basta impostare un numero nella scheda anagrafica del terreno

----------


## Tasselhoof

Buon giorno a tutti, 
ho notato che alcuni agganci al quadro irap di determinati conti sono errati.
Esempio conto "Lavoratori a progetto", che nel bilancio rientra tra i costi per servizi, me lo esclude direttamente dal quadro Irap ma non andrebbe invece nel rigo IC8 (parlo di srl) ed in aumento nel rigo IC41? Lo stesso dicasi per le prestazioni occasionali.
Poi ho notato che anche i compensi ai professionisti conto "Consulenze notarili e legali" e "Servizi resi da consulente del lavoro" li esclude dal rigo IC8 ma questi costi non sarebbero deducibili ai fini IRAP? 
Per concludere poi volevo sapere se i costi parzialmente deducibili ai fini fiscali (spese telefoniche, spese cellulari, spese autovetture) devono essere riportati per intero nel quadro IRAP o solo per la loro quota di deducibilità? 
Grazie mille

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buon giorno a tutti, 
> ho notato che alcuni agganci al quadro irap di determinati conti sono errati.
> Esempio conto "Lavoratori a progetto", che nel bilancio rientra tra i costi per servizi, me lo esclude direttamente dal quadro Irap ma non andrebbe invece nel rigo IC8 (parlo di srl) ed in aumento nel rigo IC41? Lo stesso dicasi per le prestazioni occasionali.
> Poi ho notato che anche i compensi ai professionisti conto "Consulenze notarili e legali" e "Servizi resi da consulente del lavoro" li esclude dal rigo IC8 ma questi costi non sarebbero deducibili ai fini IRAP? 
> Per concludere poi volevo sapere se i costi parzialmente deducibili ai fini fiscali (spese telefoniche, spese cellulari, spese autovetture) devono essere riportati per intero nel quadro IRAP o solo per la loro quota di deducibilità? 
> Grazie mille

  Su alcuni agganci, non ci sono interpretazioni sempre uniformi.
In ogni caso, è possibile variare gli agganci nel modo che si ritiene più opportuno.

----------


## Tasselhoof

> Su alcuni agganci, non ci sono interpretazioni sempre uniformi.
> In ogni caso, è possibile variare gli agganci nel modo che si ritiene più opportuno.

  Posso chiedere allora agli utilizzatori del CT come si stanno regolando?
Per quanto riguarda invece l'informazione relativa ai costi parzialmente deducibili, nessuno mi sa dare news? 
Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> Posso chiedere allora agli utilizzatori del CT come si stanno regolando?
> Per quanto riguarda invece l'informazione relativa ai costi parzialmente deducibili, nessuno mi sa dare news? 
> Grazie

  Se si sceglie di determinare l'IRAP come le soc. di capitali: Link alla guida 
Altrimenti, va riportato il valore effettivamente deducibile in sezione I

----------


## StudioFulco

Buongiorno
con il software contabile telematico non riesco a creare il file di esportazione in unico 2012 in quanto un messaggio di errore mi dice che i dati anagrafici non sono completi e che pertanto il file di esporazione potrebbe non essere regolare.
In realtà però ho controllato diverse volte i dati anagrafici e tutti i campi risultano compilati ad eccezione dei dati sui fabbricati e familiari a carico per i quali non vi è nulla da compilare.
Qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi per favore? 
Grazie :Confused:

----------


## Contabile

> Buongiorno
> con il software contabile telematico non riesco a creare il file di esportazione in unico 2012 in quanto un messaggio di errore mi dice che i dati anagrafici non sono completi e che pertanto il file di esporazione potrebbe non essere regolare.
> Grazie

  Se il software segnala un problema c'è. Anche a me è capitato e poi mi sono reso conto di aver lasciato un campo vuoto. 
Come si dice quattro occhi vedono meglio di due.  
Facendo uno strappo alla regola (questa e mai più) possiamo controllare in remoto (usando TEAMVIEWER) i dati che hai inserito direttamente sul tuo pc.

----------


## adrex

creato il file di esportazione per unico SP , nonostante abbia flaggato i quadri RK e RO,non mi si riporta i dati in dichiarazione (ovviamente i dati relativiai soci sono tutti inseriti nei quadri soci di blustring). cosa posso aver sbagliato? 
x studiofulco: prova e riprova ad inserire tutti i dati...vedrai che prima o poi c'è qualcosa che non hai indicato o qualche carattere che il programma non accetta. :Cool:

----------


## StudioFulco

ok grazie mille, come facciamo?

----------


## Contabile

> ok grazie mille, come facciamo?

  Ti ho mandato un PM

----------


## WildSoluzioni

> Buongiorno
> con il software contabile telematico non riesco a creare il file di esportazione in unico 2012 in quanto un messaggio di errore mi dice che i dati anagrafici non sono completi e che pertanto il file di esporazione potrebbe non essere regolare.
> In realtà però ho controllato diverse volte i dati anagrafici e tutti i campi risultano compilati ad eccezione dei dati sui fabbricati e familiari a carico per i quali non vi è nulla da compilare.
> Qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi per favore? 
> Grazie

  
Ho lo stesso problema.
Pur avendo regolarmente estratto i dati per il modello Unico SC (dati esatti), non sono riuscito a fare l'*esportazione dei dati IRAP 2012* (non riesco neanche ad esportare i dati degli Studi di Settore, ma non mi servono perché 1° anno di attività). 
Ho verificato i dati anagrafici come suggerito qui e sul manuale (del resto sono andati bene per Unico SC), ma compare il messaggio: 
"ATTENZIONE: Durante la creazione del file si sono verificati dei problemi. I dati anagrafici del contribuente sono incompleti..." 
Il file *viene generato lo stesso, di tipo XML*, ma non va bene per il software dell'Agenzia delle Entrate (IRAP 2012), che mi restituisce il messaggio: 
"Impossibile interpretare il contenuto dell'archivio...." 
Help!  :Confused:

----------


## Contabile

Io ho appena importato per IRAP per società capitale. Ha funzionato tutto.

----------


## WildSoluzioni

> Io ho appena importato per IRAP per società capitale. Ha funzionato tutto.

  Dalla risposta del programma evidentemente c'è qualcosa nell'anagrafica che dà anomalia... ma non riesco ad individuare cosa. 
I dati anagrafici della SRL sono quelli, i dati del legale rappresentante anche.
Anche la scheda "Sede Amministrativa" è compilata con gli stessi dati della sede legale.
Ho inserito il flag "IRAP" nei dati fiscali; la società è stata costituita il 21/06/2011 e pertanto registrazioni con data precedente sono bloccate.
Le schede "Dati personali", "Fabbricati" e "Terreni" non sono compilate (la prima in quanto è una SRL, le altre perché non ci sono immobili di proprietà). 
Boh?  :Confused:

----------


## adrex

per wild: controlla bene che le versioni di java installate siano quelle che richiede l'agenzia delle entrate. io non riuscivo ad importare le dichiarazioni perchè avevo installato una versione di java troppo avanzata rispetto a quelle che richiedeva l'ADE. quindi ho disintallatotutti i programmi java e ho installato le versioni più vecchie!!!!!!

----------


## fortunaimpresa

ragazzi, ho un grosso problema con i file di esportazione delle dichiarazioni: il programma non me li genera... il messaggio d'errore per tutti i tipi di dichiarazione e per tutti i contribuenti è sempre lo stesso: i dati anagrafici del contribuente sono incompleti.... controllati e ricontrollati decine di volte, c'è tutto a tutti! Quale può essere il problema? Avete avuto anche voi lo stesso? Come avete risolto? Aiuto !!! Per favore....

----------


## sviluppatore

> ragazzi, ho un grosso problema con i file di esportazione delle dichiarazioni: il programma non me li genera... il messaggio d'errore per tutti i tipi di dichiarazione e per tutti i contribuenti è sempre lo stesso: i dati anagrafici del contribuente sono incompleti.... controllati e ricontrollati decine di volte, c'è tutto a tutti! Quale può essere il problema? Avete avuto anche voi lo stesso? Come avete risolto? Aiuto !!! Per favore....

  Vedi appendice: clicca qui 
Se non risolvi: Servizio SOS

----------


## nikoneffedue

Ho notato che il sistema che importa i risultati di unico (rateizzazioni imposte) non è stato predisposto per il caso di contribuenti che aderiscono alle nuove iniziative produttive.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ho notato che il sistema che importa i risultati di unico (rateizzazioni imposte) non è stato predisposto per il caso di contribuenti che aderiscono alle nuove iniziative produttive.

  Per questi, l'inserimento del codice tributo nella delega, si fa manualmente in 3secondi...  :Smile:  :Smile:  
Oppure, si può effettuare la rateizzazione direttamente dal softeare UNICO PF 2012.

----------


## StudioFulco

> ragazzi, ho un grosso problema con i file di esportazione delle dichiarazioni: il programma non me li genera... il messaggio d'errore per tutti i tipi di dichiarazione e per tutti i contribuenti è sempre lo stesso: i dati anagrafici del contribuente sono incompleti.... controllati e ricontrollati decine di volte, c'è tutto a tutti! Quale può essere il problema? Avete avuto anche voi lo stesso? Come avete risolto? Aiuto !!! Per favore....

  anche io ho il tuo stesso problema ma non sono ancora riuscita a risolverlo!!!! :Confused:

----------


## sviluppatore

> anche io ho il tuo stesso problema ma non sono ancora riuscita a risolverlo!!!!

  Potrebbe dipendere anche da questo: Clicca qui 
Talvolta, infatti, l'installazione o la disinstallazione di alcuni programmi, può precludere la corretta interazione del software con gli applicativi della SOGEI.
Pertanto, se possibile, invito a provare la procedura in un altro PC. 
Se il problema non venisse risolto, per poter fornire una risposta sul caso specifico, devo esaminare l'archivio contabile tramite il servizio SOS.

----------


## fortunaimpresa

Ilproblema non l'ho risolto, ma ho capito come procedere, anche grazie ai consigli di Sviluppatore. Il problema non risiede in Blustring, ma in alcuni file di sistema del mio Windows Xp che col passare del tempo sono stati modificati da installazioni di altri software sul pc. Ho provato, infatti la procedura su altro computer con le stesse anagrafiche azienda ed in pochi decimi di secondo il file dichiarativo era bello che generato. Bisogna ripristinare quindi i file di sitema di windows o tramite ripristino o attraverso (caso estremo ) una bella formattazione del pc. sviluppatore consigliava anche, se le prestazioni del tuo pc lo permettono di installare una macchina virtuale su cui far girare blustring....

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ilproblema non l'ho risolto, ma ho capito come procedere, anche grazie ai consigli di Sviluppatore. Il problema non risiede in Blustring, ma in alcuni file di sistema del mio Windows Xp che col passare del tempo sono stati modificati da installazioni di altri software sul pc. Ho provato, infatti la procedura su altro computer con le stesse anagrafiche azienda ed in pochi decimi di secondo il file dichiarativo era bello che generato. Bisogna ripristinare quindi i file di sitema di windows o tramite ripristino o attraverso (caso estremo ) una bella formattazione del pc. sviluppatore consigliava anche, se le prestazioni del tuo pc lo permettono di installare una macchina virtuale su cui far girare blustring....

  Mi fa proprio piacere che abbiate trovato una soluzione...  :Smile:  :Smile: 
In teoria, con W7, i rischi di questo tipo dovrebbero essere minori... ma il condizionale è d'obbligo poiché viviamo in una "giungla", e la modifica indesiderata al sistema operativo è sempre in agguato.
A me, ad esempio, in un PC, ENTRATEL si apre molto (troppo) lentamente.

----------


## sabrinallt

Ciao, 
ho un problema con un versamento iva eseguito in eccesso. 
Io vorrei fare emergere il credito nella dichiareazione iva annuale...a questo punto però ho dei dubbi su come procedere col software in quanto c'è già stata la liquidazione iva del 1° trimestre... 
Come faccio per ritrovarmi il credito per versamento in eccesso che emerge da dich annuale nella prossima liquidazione iva? devo caricarlo manualmente? e se si da dove? 
Chiedo aiuto a Sviluppatore...

----------


## StudioFulco

> Ilproblema non l'ho risolto, ma ho capito come procedere, anche grazie ai consigli di Sviluppatore. Il problema non risiede in Blustring, ma in alcuni file di sistema del mio Windows Xp che col passare del tempo sono stati modificati da installazioni di altri software sul pc. Ho provato, infatti la procedura su altro computer con le stesse anagrafiche azienda ed in pochi decimi di secondo il file dichiarativo era bello che generato. Bisogna ripristinare quindi i file di sitema di windows o tramite ripristino o attraverso (caso estremo ) una bella formattazione del pc. sviluppatore consigliava anche, se le prestazioni del tuo pc lo permettono di installare una macchina virtuale su cui far girare blustring....

  il mio gira su una macchina virtuale, ho aggiornato la runtime access..ma nulla..non funziona neanche!!! :Frown:

----------


## sviluppatore

> il mio gira su una macchina virtuale, ho aggiornato la runtime access..ma nulla..non funziona neanche!!!

  L'unico modo che ho per fornire una risposta è il servizio SOS

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ciao, 
> ho un problema con un versamento iva eseguito in eccesso. 
> Io vorrei fare emergere il credito nella dichiareazione iva annuale...a questo punto però ho dei dubbi su come procedere col software in quanto c'è già stata la liquidazione iva del 1° trimestre... 
> Come faccio per ritrovarmi il credito per versamento in eccesso che emerge da dich annuale nella prossima liquidazione iva? devo caricarlo manualmente? e se si da dove? 
> Chiedo aiuto a Sviluppatore...

  
Per caricare manualmente un credito da portare in detrazione IVA da IVA: clicca qui

----------


## sabrinallt

Quindi va caricato manualmente,
Grazie!

----------


## nikoneffedue

Avevo calcolato male gli ammortamenti per un cliente usando la procedura automatica. In pratica era sbagliata la registrazione del cespite, perché per errore avevo selezionato l'ammortamento integrale automatico per un impresa, cosa non più possibile. resomi conto dell'errore ho pertanto cancellato le registrazioni e rifatto la procedura. Però, mentre gli ammortamenti risultano corretti, quando provo a fare la simulazione a fini IRAP e IRPEF, questa continua a mostrare per gli ammortamenti il valore dei dati cancellati e non si aggiorna. Sbaglio qualcosa?

----------


## nikoneffedue

> Avevo calcolato male gli ammortamenti per un cliente usando la procedura automatica. In pratica era sbagliata la registrazione del cespite, perché per errore avevo selezionato l'ammortamento integrale automatico per un impresa, cosa non più possibile. resomi conto dell'errore ho pertanto cancellato le registrazioni e rifatto la procedura. Però, mentre gli ammortamenti risultano corretti, quando provo a fare la simulazione a fini IRAP e IRPEF, questa continua a mostrare per gli ammortamenti il valore dei dati cancellati e non si aggiorna. Sbaglio qualcosa?

  Ho risolto cancellando la registrazione degli ammortamenti usando il bilancio interattivo. Evidentemente il sistema se trova la scrittura fatta non l'aggiorna rifacendo la procedura degli ammortamenti automatici. Dopo averla cancellata da li ha funzionato.

----------


## Salvo

Approfitto di questa sessione per segnalare una piccola mancanza del software che potrebbe tornare utile a molti, sopratutto in questo momento di controlli con continue stampe di schede a seguito di rettifiche varie.
Mi chidevo se non fosse possibile inserire la data della stampa sul prospetto. 
Ritorna molto utile per avere contezza del momento storico al quale risale la stampa per un successivo controllo e confronto con stampe con lo stesso contenuto. 
Grazie.

----------


## Salvo

Altro quesito... 
Nella predisposizione  del modello 770 semplificato come posso escludere le ritenute Enasarco ???
me le include in automatico....
Grazie.

----------


## sabrinallt

Ho un problema: devo registrare un acquisto extra UE per servizi generici...devo quindi generare una cessione compensativa. Però ho notato che tra le causali iva c'è solo quella per il reverse charge in edilizia e qualla per INTRA o San Marino, come devo procedere? devo creare un'aliquota iva agganciata alle cessioni compensative per acquisti di servizi extra UE? 
Help!!! Come devo procedere per non fare casini?

----------


## sabrinallt

> Per caricare manualmente un credito da portare in detrazione IVA da IVA: clicca qui

  ho visto il video con le indicazioni, però ho un dubbio: nel video si dice che il credito maturato dalla dich. iva annuale va caricato prima della prima liquidazione riferita al nuovo anno...è giusto? nel mio caso ho già eseguito la prima liquidazione per il 2012 e solo ora ho scoperto che c'è stato un versamento iva in più, eseguito erroneamente. Posso caricare il credito anche adesso? o inficia la liq del 1^ trim 2012? o devo cmq caricarlo prima della 1^ liq iva trim 2012? Io opterei per questa soluzione.
ciao, resto in attesa di un vss consiglio.

----------


## antcald

Devo fare 770 semplif. (solo autonomi) per azienda con 31 percipienti nel 2011, ma dopo aver generato il file ed averlo acquisito col software 770 sogei, riscontro che risultano compilate solo 13 schede AU (comunic. lavoro autonomo)..... Come mai ??? è un limite del software o un problema di acquisizione noto ? chiedo a sviluppatore di darmi cortesemente un riscontro.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Devo fare 770 semplif. (solo autonomi) per azienda con 31 percipienti nel 2011, ma dopo aver generato il file ed averlo acquisito col software 770 sogei, riscontro che risultano compilate solo 13 schede AU (comunic. lavoro autonomo)..... Come mai ??? è un limite del software o un problema di acquisizione noto ? chiedo a sviluppatore di darmi cortesemente un riscontro.

  Con l'ultima release pubblicata, per ogni contribuente, è possibile esportare nel software 770 2012 un numero illimitato di certificazioni

----------


## antcald

> Con l'ultima release pubblicata, per ogni contribuente, è possibile esportare nel software 770 2012 un numero illimitato di certificazioni

  Perfetto. Grazie e complimenti alla azienda per la celerità ed efficienza.

----------


## Tsuny

Salve,
sto testanto la versione dimostrativa del software Blustring e mi sono imbattuto in un problema "tecnico". Da quando ho aggiornato Office alla versione 2010 il programma non si apre più.
Ho provato a disinstallarlo e a reinstallarlo ma non ho ottenuto risultati. Alla prima apertura il sw cerca di aprire il database di prova ma il sistema mi dice che l'applicazione non risponde e cerca di caricare il database all'infinito.
Avete dei suggerimenti?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve,
> sto testanto la versione dimostrativa del software Blustring e mi sono imbattuto in un problema "tecnico". Da quando ho aggiornato Office alla versione 2010 il programma non si apre più.
> Ho provato a disinstallarlo e a reinstallarlo ma non ho ottenuto risultati. Alla prima apertura il sw cerca di aprire il database di prova ma il sistema mi dice che l'applicazione non risponde e cerca di caricare il database all'infinito.
> Avete dei suggerimenti?

  Avete forse installato la versione di Office 2010 a 64 bit?

----------


## Tsuny

> Avete forse installato la versione di Office 2010 a 64 bit?

  Presumo di si, avendo Windows Seven 64 bit. 
Come posso risolvere?

----------


## Tsuny

> Presumo di si, avendo Windows Seven 64 bit. 
> Come posso risolvere?

  Penso di aver risolto con un ripristino di Office. Adesso il programma parte correttamente e tuttavia riscontro uno strano errore nel momento in cui tento di personalizzare il piano dei conti creandone uno di II o III livello: "Operazione non valida, non ti sei posizionato su un conto di II (o primo) livello". Per i conti di primo livello invece alcun problema.
Ovviamente questo avviene indipendentemente da dove sia posizionato il puntatore.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Penso di aver risolto con un ripristino di Office. Adesso il programma parte correttamente e tuttavia riscontro uno strano errore nel momento in cui tento di personalizzare il piano dei conti creandone uno di II o III livello: "Operazione non valida, non ti sei posizionato su un conto di II (o primo) livello". Per i conti di primo livello invece alcun problema.
> Ovviamente questo avviene indipendentemente da dove sia posizionato il puntatore.

  Nel mese di Agosto, Microsoft ha rilasciato degli aggiornamenti per i propri sistemi operativi (probabilmente propedeutici a Windows 8), con i quali ha modificato la collocazione di alcuni files di sistema.
Dette modifiche, in alcuni casi sporadici, potrebbero interferire sul corretto funzionamento di alcuni programmi (tra cui Blustring). 
Installi l’ultima release disponibile, scaricandola da qui:  http://www.gestionestudio.net/releas...ng_230812b.exe

----------


## Tsuny

> Nel mese di Agosto, Microsoft ha rilasciato degli aggiornamenti per i propri sistemi operativi (probabilmente propedeutici a Windows 8), con i quali ha modificato la collocazione di alcuni files di sistema.
> Dette modifiche, in alcuni casi sporadici, potrebbero interferire sul corretto funzionamento di alcuni programmi (tra cui Blustring). 
> Installi lultima release disponibile, scaricandola da qui:  http://www.gestionestudio.net/releas...ng_230812b.exe

  Ho installato l'ultima versione e sembra funzionare tutto correttamente. Eventualmente le segnalerò altre anomalie via mail. Intanto la ringrazio per la disponibilità e la saluto.

----------


## TOMASONIGROUP

> qualcuno mi può dire se sta usando il software di contabilità del commercialista telematico..? (per avere dei consigli) 
> ho provato ad inviare una mail di informazioni.. ma ancora non ho avuto risposta.. 
> grazie mille

  Una informazione, quanto costa il software di cui parli e dove e come eventualmente si può visionare in demo per un eventuale acquisto? 
grazie
manuel

----------


## sviluppatore

> Una informazione, quanto costa il software di cui parli e dove e come eventualmente si può visionare in demo per un eventuale acquisto? 
> grazie
> manuel

  Il costo è di 195,00EURO + IVA. 
Per maggiori informazioni: http://www.commercialistatelematico....telematico.pdf 
In fondo al file PDF, troverai il link per il download della versione DEMO.

----------


## Dukes

Un informazione sul CT: ma funziona anche sui sistemi Apple, oppure ci sono problemi ad installarlo su tali macchine? 
Grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Si tratta di un programma concepito per windows. Per quanto ne so potrebbe girare con macchina virtuale con tutti i limiti che questo tipo d soluzione comporta.

----------


## Luca Bi

> Si tratta di un programma concepito per windows. Per quanto ne so potrebbe girare con macchina virtuale con tutti i limiti che questo tipo d soluzione comporta.

  Confermo, non è possibile usare il CT direttamente su Apple,  tuttavia può farlo girare virtualizzando Windows con un software di virtualizzazione (ad esempio: VMWARE, o PARALLEL).

----------


## nascosto

> Ho lo stesso problema.
> Pur avendo regolarmente estratto i dati per il modello Unico SC (dati esatti), non sono riuscito a fare l'*esportazione dei dati IRAP 2012* (non riesco neanche ad esportare i dati degli Studi di Settore, ma non mi servono perché 1° anno di attività). 
> Ho verificato i dati anagrafici come suggerito qui e sul manuale (del resto sono andati bene per Unico SC), ma compare il messaggio: 
> "ATTENZIONE: Durante la creazione del file si sono verificati dei problemi. I dati anagrafici del contribuente sono incompleti..." 
> Il file *viene generato lo stesso, di tipo XML*, ma non va bene per il software dell'Agenzia delle Entrate (IRAP 2012), che mi restituisce il messaggio: 
> "Impossibile interpretare il contenuto dell'archivio...." 
> Help!

  Il problema (se non è già stato risolto da qualcun altro) si risolve inserendo, nel software di contabilità che poi genera il file da importare in Uniconline, l'intermediario (e non l'agenzia delle entrate oppure vuoto). Una volta caricato il software Uniconline si stabilisce, come profilo utente, "Soggetto che presenta la Dichiarazione per proprio conto", di conseguenza la voce relativa verrà automaticamente scartata dal software sogei MA verrà correttamente caricata SENZA ERRORI. Il problema risiede nella scelta dell'intermediario, e non riguarda Java od altro. Spero di essere stato utile, saluti.

----------


## sabrinallt

> Ho un problema: devo registrare un acquisto extra UE per servizi generici...devo quindi generare una cessione compensativa. Però ho notato che tra le causali iva c'è solo quella per il reverse charge in edilizia e qualla per INTRA o San Marino, come devo procedere? devo creare un'aliquota iva agganciata alle cessioni compensative per acquisti di servizi extra UE? 
> Help!!! Come devo procedere per non fare casini?

  potete rispondermi? credo che potrebbe interessare anche ad altri.

----------


## sabrinallt

> ho visto il video con le indicazioni, però ho un dubbio: nel video si dice che il credito maturato dalla dich. iva annuale va caricato prima della prima liquidazione riferita al nuovo anno...è giusto? nel mio caso ho già eseguito la prima liquidazione per il 2012 e solo ora ho scoperto che c'è stato un versamento iva in più, eseguito erroneamente. Posso caricare il credito anche adesso? o inficia la liq del 1^ trim 2012? o devo cmq caricarlo prima della 1^ liq iva trim 2012? Io opterei per questa soluzione.
> ciao, resto in attesa di un vss consiglio.

  avrei bisogno di un consiglio anche su questa interrogazione, ringrazio in anticipo.

----------


## Tsuny

Salve, ho visto che è possibile importare piani dei conti in formato .xml Avendo utilizzato per anni (durante il tirocinio) i software Vialibera e IPSOA vorrei sapere se è possibile importare il piano dei conti da uno di questi due software. Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve, ho visto che è possibile importare piani dei conti in formato .xml Avendo utilizzato per anni (durante il tirocinio) i software Vialibera e IPSOA vorrei sapere se è possibile importare il piano dei conti da uno di questi due software. Grazie

  Poiché nel mercato sono presento TANTISSIMI programmi di contabilità, è praticamente impossibile realizzare una procedura di importazione che consenta con un click di importare il piano dei conti da un qualsiasi altro applicativo. 
Tuttavia, nel software Contabile Telematico, è presente una procedura che consente di importare un piano dei conti da un foglio di lavoro EXCEL.  http://www.blustring.it/files/pdc17.pdf 
NB: A mio modesto avviso, però, non so quanto possa convenire: ogni programma ha una sua logica: utilizzare un nuovo programma, pensando al programma che si utilizzava in passato è solo controproducente. E' come tentare di parlare inglese, pensando in italiano. Non funziona.  
A mio parere, la soluzione migliore consiste nell'utilizzare il piano dei conti fornito di default, implementandolo con tutti quei conti che si dovessero ritenere necessari.

----------


## sviluppatore

> potete rispondermi? credo che potrebbe interessare anche ad altri.

  Da: menu TUTTE LE ANAGRAFICHE / CODICI IVA, è possibile caricare nuovi codici IVA per le più svariate casistiche. 
E' possibile, ad esempio, caricare nuovi codici IVA che "eseguano" cessioni compensative (analogamente a quanto avviene per l'edilizia), inserendo un nuovo codice IVA, e configurando la relativa scheda anagrafica in modo analogo a quella del codice IVA previsto per il reverse charge edilizia.

----------


## adrex

Colleghi avrei bisogno di un consiglio e spero di non essere OT.
Utilizzo blustring per la contabilità e unico PF della sogei per le dichiarazioni.
Ho completato una serie di dichiarazione e vorrei predisporre un invio unico di più dichiarazioni tramite entratel. posso predisporre il file singolo con più dichiarazioni o devo inviare le dichiarazioni  una ad una? :Confused:

----------


## Palmer1969

[QUOTE=sviluppatore;239989]Il costo è di 195,00EURO + IVA. 
Scusatemi. 
Ho letto il link che hai postato.
La domanda mi sorge "spontanea": ma il software fa "tutte quelle cose" (contabilità, iva, f24, intra e vario) per SOLI 195 euro all'anno ?? 
ho capito male io o è cosi' ??? 
Grazie  
Palmer

----------


## yoghi

Buongiorno,
Avrei un dubbio riguardo all'aggiornamento degli schemi fiscali ai modelli  2012. Se ho capito bene ciò dovrebbe avvenire in automatico, ma da pannello di controllo_impostazioni_aggiorna schemi fiscali, l'anno modello è il 2011.
Ho provato anche con la procedura manuale, ma tutto rimane com'è.
E' normale tutto questo o no? Grazie.

----------


## Luca Bi

[QUOTE=Palmer1969;241182]  

> Il costo è di 195,00EURO + IVA. 
> Scusatemi. 
> Ho letto il link che hai postato.
> La domanda mi sorge "spontanea": ma il software fa "tutte quelle cose" (contabilità, iva, f24, intra e vario) per SOLI 195 euro all'anno ?? 
> ho capito male io o è cosi' ??? 
> Grazie  
> Palmer

  Il software, tenendo conto che è impossibile conforntare un prodotto che costa 195 euro all'anno con prodotti che costano migliaia di euro all'anno, fa tutto quello che abbiamo scritto. 
Se vuoi provarlo è possibile utilizzare una versione demo: DOWNLOAD DEMO

----------


## xd1976

ho aggiornato i codici tributi ma alcuni come 1793 e 1800 non ci sono 
è normale o sbaglio io qlc?

----------


## sviluppatore

> ho aggiornato i codici tributi ma alcuni come 1793 e 1800 non ci sono 
> è normale o sbaglio io qlc?

  strano... il 1800 dodvrebbe essere presente.
In ogni caso, è possibile caricare manualmente eventuali codici tributo mancanti da: menu GESTIONE F24 / CODICI TRIBUTO

----------


## xd1976

ti ringrazio e ....rilancio con due domande: 
- sarà possibile utilizzare il programma con un tablet, magari solo per alcune funzioni? 
- mi sono confuso e ho duplicato un file azienda così ora mi ritrovo due file di cui uno ha tutte le fatture emessa e l'altro tutti i costi.....c'è la possibilità di integrarli?

----------


## sviluppatore

> ti ringrazio e ....rilancio con due domande: 
> - sarà possibile utilizzare il programma con un tablet, magari solo per alcune funzioni? 
> - mi sono confuso e ho duplicato un file azienda così ora mi ritrovo due file di cui uno ha tutte le fatture emessa e l'altro tutti i costi.....c'è la possibilità di integrarli?

  1) si... su tablet Windows 
2) da menu ALTRE UTILITA / GESTIONE DATI / IMPORTAZIONE REGISTRAZIONI CONTABILI è possibile importare registrazioni contabili da un altro file.

----------


## nikoneffedue

Volevo segnalare che all'apertura di blustring, dall'ultimo aggioranmento, l'antivirus segnala la presenza di un virus. E' un problema (eventualmente del mio pc) o un falso positivo, come dicono i medici? La scansione dell'antivirus non ha poi trovato nulla. Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> Volevo segnalare che all'apertura di blustring, dall'ultimo aggioranmento, l'antivirus segnala la presenza di un virus. E' un problema (eventualmente del mio pc) o un falso positivo, come dicono i medici? La scansione dell'antivirus non ha poi trovato nulla. Grazie

  Ovviamente, è un falso positivo...

----------


## Parker

Buongiorno, ho scaricato la versione Demo x provare il programma;avrei delle domandine:
- quante registrazioni posso provare a fare ? lo so che sono limitate, ma + o - me lo sapreste dire quante ne posso inserire?
- gestisce anche la comunicazione "spesometro", nel senso predispone i file da inviare all'ade?
- idem come sopra x quanto riguarda la "comunicazione annuale dati iva"?
- sugli f24 telematici (PF con partita iva e società), predispone il file da autenticare tramite entratel? 
grazie anticipatamente

----------


## Contabile

La demo permette circa 40 registrazioni. 
Poi tre risposte affermative.

----------


## Parker

Grazie x le risposte; avrei un'altra domanda: volevo provare a inserire una fattura di un medico (art.10 c.1 p.18) e ho visto che nei codici Iva non c'è questa casistica....manca solo nella versione demo, mentre c'è nel programma a pagamento?

----------


## nikoneffedue

Strano che manchi, comunque nella versione a pagamento c'era. In ogni caso i codici iva sono facili da aggiungere, io l'ho fatto a suo tempo per diversi codici che non erano previsti senza alcun problema. Anche nel programma decisamente più costoso che utilizzavo in precedenza avevo dovuto fare lo stesso. Ciao

----------


## Parker

Avrei an'altra domandina da porvi: registrazione di una fattura con ritenuta acconto; quando vado a creare la delega pagamento f24 tra le opzioni il programma me ne propone 2: la 1) crea file per Entratel dentro la cartella Blustring file creati; 2) crea file da aprire col programma f24 online.
Ora, avendo inserito i dati intermediario abilitato e c/c bancario della ditta x il pag. ritenuta acconto non è preferibile fare la scelta 1? ...c'ho già il file bello pronto (su: c\blustringfilescreati c'è il file "modello f24 telematico") che controllo e autentico con Entratel

----------


## solar

Permettete una domanda?
Se inserisco una fattura datata 30 settembre con data di inserimento 10 ottobre mi trovo
l'iva attribuita al 4 trimestre anzichè al terzo come vorrei.
Qualche utente esperto sa dirmi se c'è modo di  indicare al programma che la fattura è relativa al 3 trimestre?

----------


## nikoneffedue

> Permettete una domanda?
> Se inserisco una fattura datata 30 settembre con data di inserimento 10 ottobre mi trovo
> l'iva attribuita al 4 trimestre anzichè al terzo come vorrei.
> Qualche utente esperto sa dirmi se c'è modo di  indicare al programma che la fattura è relativa al 3 trimestre?

  non è che inverti i dati nei campi data fattura e data di registrazione?

----------


## solar

> non è che inverti i dati nei campi data fattura e data di registrazione?

  Data registrazione: 10/10/12
Data documento: 28/09/12 
L'iva a credito viene attribuita al quarto trimestre.
Ho già verificato che se metto come data di registrazione il 30 settembre l'iva entra nel computo del terzo trimestre.
Il problema è che certe fatture arrivano dopo la fine del mese di emissione e quindi le registro
con data successiva al 30, ma sono comunque relative al trimestre di emissione.

----------


## pipelly

Ma è ovvio che se le registri dopo il 30 settembre vadano con la liqudazione del 4 trimestre, non esiste una soluzione alternativa, non puoi registrarle ad ottobre e farle rientrare nella liquidazione del 3 trimestre.
Dovresti inserirla con data di registrazione 30 settembre ed eventualmente riordinare i protocolli, solo così potrai farla rientrare nella liquidazione del trezo trimestre.
Ovviamente non è un problema del software del commercialista telematico ( che non conosco ) ma è una cosa normale in tutti i software.

----------


## nikoneffedue

> Data registrazione: 10/10/12
> Data documento: 28/09/12 
> L'iva a credito viene attribuita al quarto trimestre.

  Come ti hanno già risposto il funzionamento è corretto. La data fattura non conta per la liquidazione IVA. Se la registri ad ottobre entrerà nella liquidazione del 4 trimestre. Questo è il motivo per il quale, tranne casi particolari, si usa registrare tutte le fatture alla data di fine mese e non ogni 10 giorni. Se poi arriva una fattura in ritardo hai tutto il tempo per farla rientrare nella liquidazione del trimestre o mese precedente.
Ciao

----------


## solar

> Questo è il motivo per il quale, tranne casi particolari, si usa registrare tutte le fatture alla data di fine mese e non ogni 10 giorni. Se poi arriva una fattura in ritardo hai tutto il tempo per farla rientrare nella liquidazione del trimestre o mese precedente.
> Ciao

  Molte aziende fatturano il 30 o 31 del mese e inviano la fattura via posta.
In questi casi la fattura arriva sempre nel mese successivo.
Ho letto di casi in cui la GdF ha contestato la registrazione della fattura con data
31 del mese sostenendo che era impossibile che la fattura fosse arrivata
contestualmente alla sua emissione (in più di solito non si conserva la busta con il timbro postale).
Quindi se registro con data 31 mi espongo a tale contestazione (anche se  solo formale).
Se invece registro con data successiva posticipo di 3 mesi la detrazione dell'iva.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Molte aziende fatturano il 30 o 31 del mese e inviano la fattura via posta.
> In questi casi la fattura arriva sempre nel mese successivo.
> Ho letto di casi in cui la GdF ha contestato la registrazione della fattura con data
> 31 del mese sostenendo che era impossibile che la fattura fosse arrivata
> contestualmente alla sua emissione (in più di solito non si conserva la busta con il timbro postale).
> Quindi se registro con data 31 mi espongo a tale contestazione (anche se  solo formale).
> Se invece registro con data successiva posticipo di 3 mesi la detrazione dell'iva.

  Queste sono solo paranoie... TUTTI i programmi di contabilità funzionano con questa logica... Vai tranquillo!!!

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Bisogna ricordare alla GdF che fa queste contestazioni (fermo restando che la telematica oggi mi consente di disporre della fattura in tempo reale anche l'ultimo giorno del periodo di riferimento) che *l'IVA è regolata secondo il principio di esigibilità sia dal lato vendite che dal lato acquisti* circostanza che consente di liquidare l'IVA su fatture non ancora ricevute alla fine del mese o trimestre di riferimento ma ricevute prima del termine di liquidazione dell'IVA di concorrere alla formazione dell'IVA scomputabile nel periodo di riferimento.

----------


## Parker

scusate la domanda: il programma è acquistabile esclusivamente dai commercialisti o possono prenderlo anche i professionisti (consulenti tributari ad es.) non iscritti ad albi e ordini?

----------


## sviluppatore

> scusate la domanda: il programma è acquistabile esclusivamente dai commercialisti o possono prenderlo anche i professionisti (consulenti tributari ad es.) non iscritti ad albi e ordini?

  E' acquistabile da chiunque

----------


## nikoneffedue

Ho notato, salvo che non mi sbagli, che quando si stampa il conto economico ad una certa data, es 1/1 31/10, il programma tiene contonel calcolare il risultato di periodo, se spuntate le opzioni, degli ammortamenti ratei e risconti, ma non  dei beni a deducibilità limitata, come le spese auto o le utenze ad uso promiscuo, deducendoli quindi interamente e non (ad esempio) al 40%. Sbaglio qualcosa o è così? Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ho notato, salvo che non mi sbagli, che quando si stampa il conto economico ad una certa data, es 1/1 31/10, il programma tiene contonel calcolare il risultato di periodo, se spuntate le opzioni, degli ammortamenti ratei e risconti, ma non  dei beni a deducibilità limitata, come le spese auto o le utenze ad uso promiscuo, deducendoli quindi interamente e non (ad esempio) al 40%. Sbaglio qualcosa o è così? Grazie

  Il conto economico è sempre CIVILISTICO, e pertanto, non tiene conto delle deducibilità.
Per quello, occorre stampare il "prospetto fiscale".

----------


## Qui75

Caricando i saldi al 31/12/2010, con lapposita procedura, il rendiconto finanziario 01/01/2011  31/12/2011 non riporta come saldo iniziale il saldo finale 2010 e di conseguenza il saldo finale 2011 è pari solo al totale flussi del periodo, non considerando il saldo iniziale.  Il problema mi si ripete, naturalmente anche nel 2012 perché riporta un saldo iniziale errato e così via. Come posso indicare al software il primo anno cioè quello in cui non ci sono movimentazioni di periodo, ma solo saldi finali?

----------


## sviluppatore

Verifico...
In ogni caso, puoi inserire una registrazione transitoria in data 01/01/11, con la quale movimenti il conto CASSA.
Attivando il flag MOVIMENTO TRANSITORIO, sarà ininfluente ai fini del bilancio.

----------


## Dukes

IMU. 
Chiedo una conferma sul programma: il calcolo dell'IMU, con annessa gestione degli F24, è previsto?

----------


## sviluppatore

Si, è gestito.

----------


## Qui75

> Verifico...
> In ogni caso, puoi inserire una registrazione transitoria in data 01/01/11, con la quale movimenti il conto CASSA.
> Attivando il flag MOVIMENTO TRANSITORIO, sarà ininfluente ai fini del bilancio.

  Ho provato ad inserire una registrazione transitoria sia in data 31/12/10 che in data 01/01/2011, ma non funziona. E' un peccato perchè così il rendiconto finanziario diventa inutilizzabile a meno di trasferirlo in excel e inserendo manualmente i saldi mancanti, ma così si perde tutta la formattazione del report.

----------


## ivanajol

Salve a tutti... figliol prodiga ritornata ... :Smile:  
Anch'io, come ormai molti altri vedo, ho intenzione di mollare la mia software house a fine anno e i  macchinosissimi programmi che gestisce... (con costi annuali ovviamente esorbitanti, almeno per le nostre tasche, dati i tempi che corrono..).
Di conseguenza, avrei intenzione di provare il software del CT, che so essere molto buono. 
A dire la verità però 103 pagine di discussione sono veramente tante da leggere,  per cui farò alcune domande, magari già fatte in precedenza da altri, sperando mi comprenderete e mi perdonerete. 
So che gestisce la contabilità ma non ho capito cos'altro sia "collegabile" a detto sw, ad esempio F24, cespiti, bilancio, parcellazione ... o altro, per cui vi chiederei : 
- che  cosa comprende il "pacchetto" e  cosa è collegabile ad esso? 
- come fate per "collegare" e per esportare la parte contabile con la parte dichiarativa messa a disposizione da sogei? 
- come fate a gestire le simulazioni degli studi di settore? (esempio cambio il dato delle rimanenze, devo rifare tutto il  
  calcolo... come si comporta il programma?) 
- nei bilanci UE viene gestito il calcolo delle imposte correnti, anticipate, differite? 
- esiste una procedura per recuperare i dati da altri programmi? (ad esempio anagrafiche cli/for o i cespiti, piuttosto che i 
  fabbricati), oppure sono tutti da ricaricare manualmente? 
- la contabilità dei professionisti viene gestita eventualmente in partita doppia? 
Vi ringrazio in anticipo per le vostre risposte ed il vostro aiuto

----------


## sviluppatore

Strano... a me funziona! Comunque appena possibile, effettuerò ulteriori verifiche.

----------


## sviluppatore

Il programma gestisce TUTTO quello che gestiscono i vari OSRA, TEAMSYSTEM, ZUCCHETTI, etc... vale a dire: contabilità, cespiti, F24, bilancio, etc..
La differenza principale è che il modulo contabile anziché essere integrato con software dichiarativi autoprodotti, è integrato con i programmi SOGEI. Detto altrimenti, in sede di dichiarazione dei redditi, è in grado di estrapolare i dati necessari dalla contabilità, e compilare i quadri in UNICO PF, SP, SC, IRAP, IVA, 770 semplificato. 
Per maggiori dettagli: http://www.commercialistatelematico....telematico.pdf

----------


## pipelly

Una domanda, ma con blustring è possibile importare le anagrafiche clienti e fornitori da un altro software considerando che l'altro software le esporta in txt?

----------


## Barbara949

Dopo il primo anno c'è l'abbonamento agli aggiornamenti questi si riferiscono a eventuali nuovi e/o diversi adempimenti fiscali?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Una domanda, ma con blustring è possibile importare le anagrafiche clienti e fornitori da un altro software considerando che l'altro software le esporta in txt?

  E' possibile importare le anagrafiche clienti e fornitori, ma da un foglio EXCEL

----------


## sviluppatore

> Dopo il primo anno c'è l'abbonamento agli aggiornamenti questi si riferiscono a eventuali nuovi e/o diversi adempimenti fiscali?

  Ogni anno, vengono pubblicati numerosi aggiornamenti: alcuni volti ad adeguare il software alla normativa, altri a migliorare le procedure già esistenti (per renderle sempre più facili, e funzionali).

----------


## studio_marra

Devo registrare una fattura acquisti in regime del margine. Cosa indico nella sezione "codice iva"?

----------


## Barbara949

> Una domanda, ma con blustring è possibile importare le anagrafiche clienti e fornitori da un altro software considerando che l'altro software le esporta in txt?

  Se con excel carichi un file txt appare la finestra "importazioen guidata testo"
- larghezza fissa
- avanti
Inserisci/cancelli delimitazione colonne (sulla base del formato che ti serve) 
fine 
salvi

----------


## sviluppatore

> Devo registrare una fattura acquisti in regime del margine. Cosa indico nella sezione "codice iva"?

  L'importante è che venga utilizzato un codice IVA che preveda la NON imponibilità, agganciato al rigo VF14. Simulazione quadri fiscali - Software Contabilita Blustring: programma per la gestione di contabilità, bilanci, adempimenti fiscali, fatturazione 
Qualore non presente, è possibile creare un nuovo codice IVA da: menu TUTTE LE ANAGRAFICHE / TABELLE IVA / CODICI IVA

----------


## sviluppatore

> Se con excel carichi un file txt appare la finestra "importazioen guidata testo"
> - larghezza fissa
> - avanti
> Inserisci/cancelli delimitazione colonne (sulla base del formato che ti serve) 
> fine 
> salvi

  veda qui:  http://www.visualmanager.it/videocorso/vc0205.wmv

----------


## studio_marra

> L'importante è che venga utilizzato un codice IVA che preveda la NON imponibilità, agganciato al rigo VF14. Simulazione quadri fiscali - Software Contabilita Blustring: programma per la gestione di contabilità, bilanci, adempimenti fiscali, fatturazione 
> Qualore non presente, è possibile creare un nuovo codice IVA da: menu TUTTE LE ANAGRAFICHE / TABELLE IVA / CODICI IVA

  
Grazie. Ho creato un nuovo codice iva. Mentre per le vendite posso utilizzare lo stesso codice iva secondo lei? e come agganciarlo al quadro VE?

----------


## dotto_re

Salve,
quanto costa rinnovare "contabile telematico" al 2° anno di utilizzo?
grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve,
> quanto costa rinnovare "contabile telematico" al 2° anno di utilizzo?
> grazie

  Ogni anno: 195,00 EURO + IVA. Se sei abbonato alla banca dato del Commercialistatelematico, c'è uno sconto.
vedi: http://www.commercialistatelematico....ntabilita.html

----------


## shukran

@ Studio MARRA: Non va agganciato al quadro VE. Occorre utilizzare la stampa mediante l'utilizzo della linguetta casistiche particolari e poi integrare il quadro VE.

----------


## ridolfo.paghe@gmail.com

Salve,
sapete se è possibile durante la registrazione dei documenti di carico (DDT passivi) inserire anche il vettore, in modo poi di avere una stampa di riepilogo di tutti i trasporti di quel particolare vettore anche con differenti fornitori?
O magari qualcuno ha escogitato il modo per renderlo possibile?
(per farvi capire sono in Gestionale - ciclo passivo)
grazie a tutti

----------


## Vecchio

Per sviluppatore: 
ho una impresa individuale che effettua operazioni intra ( Cessione di beni). 
Da ottobre è passata mensile e quindi occorre compilare anche la scheda dati abituali cessione di beni da Blustring in modo che mi trasferisce tutti i dati completi nel software intraweb, pero ho notato che, sia nella stampa di verifica e quindi di conseguenza nel sotfware intraweb non mi riporta SOLO i dati della suddetta scheda ossia codice della natura, codice della nomenclatura ...... cosa sbaglio? 
               Grazie

----------


## Dott.frapet

Help. Ho un problema con il calcolo dell'IMU il programma funziona bene con i terreni, ma con i fabbricati, al momento di generare la delega F.24 appare la clessidra e il programma rimane bloccato. L'errore si ha solo con l'archivio riguardante le persone fisiche, con gli altri archivi tutto ok. Da cosa può dipendere?

----------


## studio_marra

> @ Studio MARRA: Non va agganciato al quadro VE. Occorre utilizzare la stampa mediante l'utilizzo della linguetta casistiche particolari e poi integrare il quadro VE.

  Mi riferivo alla registrazione delle fatture di vendita in regime del margine. Che codice utilizzare?

----------


## adrex

> Salve,
> sapete se è possibile durante la registrazione dei documenti di carico (DDT passivi) inserire anche il vettore, in modo poi di avere una stampa di riepilogo di tutti i trasporti di quel particolare vettore anche con differenti fornitori?
> O magari qualcuno ha escogitato il modo per renderlo possibile?
> (per farvi capire sono in Gestionale - ciclo passivo)
> grazie a tutti

  Il vettore lo puoi inserire uscendo dalla maschera del ddt, cliccando su "tutte le anagrafiche " e poi vettori. 
Il problema è che non viene stampato ne il vettore ne il numero di colli... cosa per il quale chiedo la risoluzione del problema a sviluppatore. 
Io nell'urgenza ho modificato con nitroprofessional il pdf del ddt.

----------


## sandra1976

Salve sono una abbonata del programma blustring e volevo porre una domanda al programmatore in merito alla liquidazione annuale per gli ex minimi (idem per le il regime delle nuove iniziative produttive). 
Esiste in blustring una modalità per eseguire la liquidazione annuale per questi regimi contabili?=  
Ringrazio il Dott. Caporali per la risposta.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve sono una abbonata del programma blustring e volevo porre una domanda al programmatore in merito alla liquidazione annuale per gli ex minimi (idem per le il regime delle nuove iniziative produttive). 
> Esiste in blustring una modalità per eseguire la liquidazione annuale per questi regimi contabili?=  
> Ringrazio il Dott. Caporali per la risposta.

  Di fatto, non la devi fare... Basta fare la dichiarazione IVA annuale.

----------


## sandra1976

> Di fatto, non la devi fare... Basta fare la dichiarazione IVA annuale.

  Grazie mille per la risposta.
Sandra Posadinu.

----------


## Evasore Eretico

E' gestita la nuova iva per cassa?
Grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

> E' gestita la nuova iva per cassa?
> Grazie.

  Si: è possibile gestire anche l'IVA per cassa.

----------


## Cris63

Buongiorno
avrei bisogno di sapere quale funzione si deve usare per chiudere un esercizio una volta ultimate le scritture. Intendo se il programma lo fa in automatico scegliendo una specifica opzione o se le scritture di chiusura SP e CE devono essere fatte manualmente. 
Grazie per l'aiuto (uso da poco il programma). 
Saluti 
Cristiana

----------


## danilo sciuto

http://forum.commercialistatelematic...matico-27.html

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buongiorno
> avrei bisogno di sapere quale funzione si deve usare per chiudere un esercizio una volta ultimate le scritture. Intendo se il programma lo fa in automatico scegliendo una specifica opzione o se le scritture di chiusura SP e CE devono essere fatte manualmente. 
> Grazie per l'aiuto (uso da poco il programma). 
> Saluti 
> Cristiana

  
No... il programma fa tutto in automatico: Per iniziare la contabilità del 2013, è sufficiente iniziare a caricare registrazioni contabili con data di registrazione compresa tra il 01/01/13 ed il 31/12/13.

----------


## fabris

salve a tutti,
vorrei sapere gentilmente se il software fa creare le pratiche comunica  se no voi come fate?
si possono generare i file telematici per gli invii F24? ad esempio come faccio attualmente un file unico con dentro tutti gli F24 del periodo.
Grazie a tutti delle risposte

----------


## sviluppatore

Il programma non fa le pratiche di COMUNICA, anche perché non ne vedo una grande utilità...
Il software genera un file telematico per ogni F24. Tuttavia, tramite i software SOGEI è possibile accorpare tutti gli F24 scadenti in una certa data in un'unica fornitura. http://www.blustring.it/Guiderapide/flussi21.pdf

----------


## fabris

mi scusi ma come mai pensa che la gestione di pratiche COMUNICA non ha una grande utilità? se io devo avviare un'impresa come faccio se il software non mi genera le pratiche COMUNICA..devo rivolgermi per questo aspetto ad un altro software

----------


## sviluppatore

Basta farle direttamente con COMUNICA....  :Wink:

----------


## conslavoro

Io non ho piu' inserito gli aggirnamenti... Anche perche' utilizzo il software solo per inserire fatture di acquisto e vendita e fare l'iva.. Le dichiarazioni io non le faccio.. 
Pero' per il nuovo elenco clienti e fornitori.. C'è la possibilita' di avere l'aggiornamento con il software??.. Perche' sennò devo inserirli tutti  a mano nel programma dell'agenzia delle entrate..!!! Aiutoo

----------


## sviluppatore

> Io non ho piu' inserito gli aggirnamenti... Anche perche' utilizzo il software solo per inserire fatture di acquisto e vendita e fare l'iva.. Le dichiarazioni io non le faccio.. 
> Pero' per il nuovo elenco clienti e fornitori.. C'è la possibilita' di avere l'aggiornamento con il software??.. Perche' sennò devo inserirli tutti  a mano nel programma dell'agenzia delle entrate..!!! Aiutoo

  Ancora è presto per pensare a questo adempimento poiché non è chiaro se se specifiche tecniche rimarranno le stesse dello spesometro.
In ogni caso, per poter generare il file telematico da Blustring, sarà necessario disporre del programma aggiornato al 2013.

----------


## conslavoro

> Ancora è presto per pensare a questo adempimento poiché non è chiaro se se specifiche tecniche rimarranno le stesse dello spesometro.
> In ogni caso, per poter generare il file telematico da Blustring, sarà necessario disporre del programma aggiornato al 2013.

  ma se io non l'ho aggionrato l'anno scorso.. devo fare tutti gli aggiornamenti..??

----------


## sviluppatore

> ma se io non l'ho aggionrato l'anno scorso.. devo fare tutti gli aggiornamenti..??

  No... basta l'ultimo.

----------


## MAGNUM

Ciao se utilizzate il software del commercialista telematico (Contabile telematico) volevo chiedere una cosa: ventilazione..ho liquidato il 4° trimestre, poi ho fatto il calcolo della liquidazione definitiva in sede di dichiarazione annuale e ho verificato che il calcolo su base annua differisce dalle ventilazioni dei 4 trimestri e ho una differenza a debito. seguendo le istruzioni faro' la scrittura corrispettivi a erario iva ma poi come faccio con la liquidazione del 4° trimestre gia' fatta e soprattutto con la delega gia' generata? grazie

----------


## Cris63

Buongiorno
utilizzo l'ottimo programma da un anno, non ho il contratto di assistenza ma sono sempre riuscita a fare tutto anche grazie alle guide online. Chiedo ora solo un aiuto, sperando di avere vs riscontro, perchè non trovo in nessuna parte la soluzione. 
Ho utilizzato IVA a credito per compensazione altri tributi (in particolare tributo 1040)
Svolgo tutto come previsto dalla guida online 
Ma quando vado a stampare la liquidazione IVA mensile la compensazione non risulta, e il credito IVA rimane lo stesso. Dove sbaglio? 
Grazie per riscontro. Cristiana

----------


## Tec

> Si: è possibile gestire anche l'IVA per cassa.

  Ciao sviluppatore, a proposito dell'iva per cassa ho un problema.
Io seguo tutte le istruzioni e se stampo liquidazioni iva i calcoli sono perfetti, comprensivi anche della parte relativa all'iva per cassa. 
Quando però vado a vedere le scritture generate in contabilità generale dalla liquidazione automatica trovo solo gli importi IVA senza sospensione di imposta (acq-vend-eraiva), senza trovare gli importi che erano in iva sospesa precedentemente e sono diventati, a seguito di pagamento ricevuto, da ricomprendere in liquidazione. 
Per adesso rimedio facendo le modifiche a mano della scrittura in co.ge e in immissione fattura (tolgo ivaven e metto ivasjj ad esempio) ma mi piacerebbe risolvere la questione definitivamente. 
Hai un'idea su cosa non ho impostato bene?
Grazie
Tec

----------


## studio_marra

Quando effettuo la stampa di un f24 o di una dichiarazione (per es. la comunicazione dati iva che ho stampato stamattina), la stampa risulta essere poco chiara. Come mai?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Quando effettuo la stampa di un f24 o di una dichiarazione (per es. la comunicazione dati iva che ho stampato stamattina), la stampa risulta essere poco chiara. Come mai?

  Veda qui: http://www.blustring.it/files/f24a02yytt.pdf

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ciao sviluppatore, a proposito dell'iva per cassa ho un problema.
> Io seguo tutte le istruzioni e se stampo liquidazioni iva i calcoli sono perfetti, comprensivi anche della parte relativa all'iva per cassa. 
> Quando però vado a vedere le scritture generate in contabilità generale dalla liquidazione automatica trovo solo gli importi IVA senza sospensione di imposta (acq-vend-eraiva), senza trovare gli importi che erano in iva sospesa precedentemente e sono diventati, a seguito di pagamento ricevuto, da ricomprendere in liquidazione. 
> Per adesso rimedio facendo le modifiche a mano della scrittura in co.ge e in immissione fattura (tolgo ivaven e metto ivasjj ad esempio) ma mi piacerebbe risolvere la questione definitivamente. 
> Hai un'idea su cosa non ho impostato bene?
> Grazie
> Tec

  
Se vi è l'IVA per cassa, al momento di generare la liquidazione IVA, è opportuno selezionare l'opzione: REGISTRAZIONE ANALITICA.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buongiorno
> utilizzo l'ottimo programma da un anno, non ho il contratto di assistenza ma sono sempre riuscita a fare tutto anche grazie alle guide online. Chiedo ora solo un aiuto, sperando di avere vs riscontro, perchè non trovo in nessuna parte la soluzione. 
> Ho utilizzato IVA a credito per compensazione altri tributi (in particolare tributo 1040)
> Svolgo tutto come previsto dalla guida online 
> Ma quando vado a stampare la liquidazione IVA mensile la compensazione non risulta, e il credito IVA rimane lo stesso. Dove sbaglio? 
> Grazie per riscontro. Cristiana

  Se il credito IVA viene utilizzato in compensazione orizzontale (anziché in detrazione IVA DA IVA), occorre stornarlo dalla gestione IVA (poiché appunto non concorrerà più nelle liquidazioni). 
Per maggiori dettagli (vedi paragrafo intitolato ATTENZIONE): Compilazione dichiarazione IVA - Software Contabilita Blustring: programma per la gestione di contabilità, bilanci, adempimenti fiscali, fatturazione

----------


## Dott.frapet

Buonasera ho un problema nella gestione della contabilità dei professionisti. Devo ricaricare sul programma blustring le contabilità di alcuni professionisti relativamente all'anno 2012. Alcuni di loro hanno dei leasing relativi alle autovetture contratti in anni precedenti. Ora dato il limite di €. 18.075,99 è deducibile fiscalmente solo il rapporto tra il valore del leasing e questo importo indipendentemente dalla somma pagata. Come posso gestire questa fattispecie? Io ho provveduto in questo modo: ho caricato nell'anno di stipula del contratto di leasing (es. 2010) il valore deducibile par alla percentuale calcolata. Ho successivamente riscontato questo importo per cinque anni (durata leasing). La procedura funziona nella stampa del conto economico semplice (quello per competenza) non funziona nel conto economico professionisti. Mi sapreste indicare come fare con il software del commercialista telematico)

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buonasera ho un problema nella gestione della contabilità dei professionisti. Devo ricaricare sul programma blustring le contabilità di alcuni professionisti relativamente all'anno 2012. Alcuni di loro hanno dei leasing relativi alle autovetture contratti in anni precedenti. Ora dato il limite di €. 18.075,99 è deducibile fiscalmente solo il rapporto tra il valore del leasing e questo importo indipendentemente dalla somma pagata. Come posso gestire questa fattispecie? Io ho provveduto in questo modo: ho caricato nell'anno di stipula del contratto di leasing (es. 2010) il valore deducibile par alla percentuale calcolata. Ho successivamente riscontato questo importo per cinque anni (durata leasing). La procedura funziona nella stampa del conto economico semplice (quello per competenza) non funziona nel conto economico professionisti. Mi sapreste indicare come fare con il software del commercialista telematico)

  I canoni di leasing sono deducibili per competenza (anche per i professionisti).
Verifichi che nella scheda anagrafica del conto utilizzato per rilevarli sia DISATTIVATO il flag DEDUCIBILE PER CASSA.

----------


## MAGNUM

Help!...avrei bisogno di un chiarimento per la dichiarazione iva :stavo trattando un  cliente e alla stampa della simulazione del quadro VF ottengo dei risultati di calcolo errati. per iva al 10% mi compare imponibile 110,91 con Iva 10 ( sarebbe 11,10 e infatti se controllo le liquidazioni dei quattro trimestri e sommo l'iva al 10% ottengo 11,10) ..come mai? eppure dovrebbe comparire in automatico il risultato giusto , semmai dovrebbe differire l'iva al 10% presente nelle liquidazioni a causa magari di contabilizzazioni diverse. anche con l'iva al 20% nella stampa di simulazione ottengo imponibile 7.254,29 ma iva € 1522 ( il calcolo al 21% darebbe in automatico € 1523,41 che è proprio l'iva che mi ritrovo se sommo per tutti e quattro trimestri l'iva al 21% presente nelle liquidazioni ) . a parte questo problema di riporto automatico di calcolo che risulta errato potrei rimediare intervenendo io manualmente nei quadri VE e VF ma non si puo'...o almeno cosi vedo, non capisco se posso modificarli e dove andare? aiuto please grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> Help!...avrei bisogno di un chiarimento per la dichiarazione iva :stavo trattando un  cliente e alla stampa della simulazione del quadro VF ottengo dei risultati di calcolo errati. per iva al 10% mi compare imponibile 110,91 con Iva 10 ( sarebbe 11,10 e infatti se controllo le liquidazioni dei quattro trimestri e sommo l'iva al 10% ottengo 11,10) ..come mai? eppure dovrebbe comparire in automatico il risultato giusto , semmai dovrebbe differire l'iva al 10% presente nelle liquidazioni a causa magari di contabilizzazioni diverse. anche con l'iva al 20% nella stampa di simulazione ottengo imponibile 7.254,29 ma iva € 1522 ( il calcolo al 21% darebbe in automatico € 1523,41 che è proprio l'iva che mi ritrovo se sommo per tutti e quattro trimestri l'iva al 21% presente nelle liquidazioni ) . a parte questo problema di riporto automatico di calcolo che risulta errato potrei rimediare intervenendo io manualmente nei quadri VE e VF ma non si puo'...o almeno cosi vedo, non capisco se posso modificarli e dove andare? aiuto please grazie

  Le operazioni con IVA al 20% (come da istrizioni ministeriali) vanno accorpate con quelle con IVA al 21%.
Poi, L'IVA in più va rettificata nell'ultimo rigo del quadro VE.

----------


## sviluppatore

Per altri dubbi in merito alla dichiarazione IVA, invito gli utenti del programma ad utilizzare il servizio SOS: Servizio SOS - CLICCA QUI 
Il FORUM non è lo strumento più idoneo per affrontare casi specifici.

----------


## MAGNUM

grazie...ma io mi perdo proprio in quel passaggio di modifica dell'ultimo rigo del VE ...dove si modifica? non mi da modo di modifcare il VE

----------


## sviluppatore

> grazie...ma io mi perdo proprio in quel passaggio di modifica dell'ultimo rigo del VE ...dove si modifica? non mi da modo di modifcare il VE

  Le simulazioni fiscali non possono essere modificate poiché servono per verificare come scaturiscono i dati esportati in UNICO.
Invece, in caso di cecessità, è possibile modifcare i dati esportati nel software SOGEI.

----------


## xd1976

Sto predisponendo le comunicazioni IVA ma il file generato dal software risulta inesistente in fase di controllo entratel. 
In fase di controllo infatti seleziono il file ma i risultati del controllo mi riportano che i file controllati sono "0"
come mai?

----------


## xd1976

C'è una guida per utilizzare questa funzione dalla quale verificare se faccio errori?

----------


## sviluppatore

> C'è una guida per utilizzare questa funzione dalla quale verificare se faccio errori?

  Compilazione comunicazione dati IVA  
PS: nel FORUM è impossibile rispondere a domande sulla comunicazione, o sulla dichiarazione IVA. Per questo, è stato predisposto il servizio SOS:  sos - Sesvizio SOS

----------


## conslavoro

chiedo la seguente info: io uso il programma... per registrare delle fatture senza fare dichiarazioni. (ceh me le fa il commercialista). solo per la liquidazione iva..  
io non ho piu' fatto aggiornamenti, anche perche' non mi sono mai arrivati.. ma come faccio se volessi il modulo per l'elenco clienti e fornitori??

----------


## sviluppatore

> chiedo la seguente info: io uso il programma... per registrare delle fatture senza fare dichiarazioni. (ceh me le fa il commercialista). solo per la liquidazione iva..  
> io non ho piu' fatto aggiornamenti, anche perche' non mi sono mai arrivati.. ma come faccio se volessi il modulo per l'elenco clienti e fornitori??

  Gli aggiornamenti sono SEMPRE disponibili da questa pagina: Link DOWNLOAD AGGIORNAMENTO  
Per poter usufruire di questa funzionalità (elenco clienti e fornitori), è necessario avere il programma aggiornato.

----------


## poorpeter

Un saluto a tutti e complimenti per il bel forum, sono anch'io da tempo un felice utente del programma per il quale mi complimento con lo sviluppatore.  
Avrei anche un quesito pratico.
Ho infatti stipulato un contratto (abbonamento banca dati online) per tre anni, con pagamento in tre rate annuali (la prima oggi, la seconda tra un anno etc.).  
Ebbene, dovendo inserirlo nelle fatture fornitori tra le opzioni delle 'scadenze' non trovo una rateazione di questo tipo e non riesco nemmeno a inserirla come ulteriore forma 'personalizzata' nell'anagrafica scadenze. 
Lo sviluppatore (o anche qualche abile utente) ha una soluzione da suggerirmi? 
Grazie in anticipo.

----------


## Dott.frapet

> I canoni di leasing sono deducibili per competenza (anche per i professionisti).
> Verifichi che nella scheda anagrafica del conto utilizzato per rilevarli sia DISATTIVATO il flag DEDUCIBILE PER CASSA.

  Grazie.Problema risolto.
Ho avuto un altro problema nel calcolo del ravvedimento operoso sono rimasti in memoria i giorni di un precedente ravvedimento. Mi spiego nella procedura di ravvedimento il programma calcola bene i giorni tra le due rate, invece nel calcolo dell'importo degli interessi il programma ha fisso in memoria il periodo dal 01/01/2009 al 31/12/2013 per un totale di 1.821 giorni indipendentemente dalle date inserite per il ravvedimento. Nel calcolo delle sanzioni i giorni sono invece correttamente riportati. Grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Grazie.Problema risolto.
> Ho avuto un altro problema nel calcolo del ravvedimento operoso sono rimasti in memoria i giorni di un precedente ravvedimento. Mi spiego nella procedura di ravvedimento il programma calcola bene i giorni tra le due rate, invece nel calcolo dell'importo degli interessi il programma ha fisso in memoria il periodo dal 01/01/2009 al 31/12/2013 per un totale di 1.821 giorni indipendentemente dalle date inserite per il ravvedimento. Nel calcolo delle sanzioni i giorni sono invece correttamente riportati. Grazie.

  Strano...Dai test effettuati, questo problema non è stato riscontrato...
Che date ha immesso?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Un saluto a tutti e complimenti per il bel forum, sono anch'io da tempo un felice utente del programma per il quale mi complimento con lo sviluppatore.  
> Avrei anche un quesito pratico.
> Ho infatti stipulato un contratto (abbonamento banca dati online) per tre anni, con pagamento in tre rate annuali (la prima oggi, la seconda tra un anno etc.).  
> Ebbene, dovendo inserirlo nelle fatture fornitori tra le opzioni delle 'scadenze' non trovo una rateazione di questo tipo e non riesco nemmeno a inserirla come ulteriore forma 'personalizzata' nell'anagrafica scadenze. 
> Lo sviluppatore (o anche qualche abile utente) ha una soluzione da suggerirmi? 
> Grazie in anticipo.

  In questo caso, può registrare la fattura impostando come scadenza provvisoria 30 60 90.
E poi, intervenire manualmente nella sezione SCADENZE, per digitare le date effettive di scadenza.

----------


## adrex

> Veda qui: http://www.blustring.it/files/f24a02yytt.pdf

  Ma non si può trovare una soluzione più facile e visivamente più gradevole...? perchè facendo la stampa dei modelli l'immagine è tutta sgranata ...

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ma non si può trovare una soluzione più facile e visivamente più gradevole...? perchè facendo la stampa dei modelli l'immagine è tutta sgranata ...

  E vabbè, dai... NON è granata, non è in HD, ma la risoluzione è accettabile!
A volte, una scarsa qualità di stampa, può dipendere dalle impostazioni della stampante e/o dai drivers della stessa.
In ogni caso, io non ci perderei tanto tempo... l'importante è inviare telematicamente le comunicazioni (adempimento, peraltro, sempre meno importante poiché molti usano presentare la dichiarazione IVA in forma autonoma).

----------


## Dott.frapet

> Strano...Dai test effettuati, questo problema non è stato riscontrato...
> Che date ha immesso?

  Ho inserito le date dal 20/08/2012 al 28/02/2013 e deve essere successo qualcosa di strano perchè ora mi trovo in memoria fissi quei valori su tutti i pc della rete anche quelli collegati via dropbox. Si può resettare tutto?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ho inserito le date dal 20/08/2012 al 28/02/2013 e deve essere successo qualcosa di strano perchè ora mi trovo in memoria fissi quei valori su tutti i pc della rete anche quelli collegati via dropbox. Si può resettare tutto?

  Provi a reinstallare l'ultima release disponibile.

----------


## conslavoro

il mio problema è che dal 2011.. uso il contabilre telematico.. ma non ho piu' fatto aggiornamenti... ho provato ad installare gli aggiornamenti e mi propone il professional.. pero' non mi fa piu' vedere le operazioni 2011 e 2012.. non me le avrà mica cancellate????... 
io quindi devo acquistare blustring pèrofessional.. oppure posso prendere anche edizione small business (visto che non faccio le dichiarazioni)... e lo uso per la registrazione di fatture ai fini iva.. per una ditta... (pero' poi potro' avere la possibilita' di inviare l'elenco clienti e fornitori??) 
grazie mille 
atore;253084]Gli aggiornamenti sono SEMPRE disponibili da questa pagina: Link DOWNLOAD AGGIORNAMENTO  
Per poter usufruire di questa funzionalità (elenco clienti e fornitori), è necessario avere il programma aggiornato.[/QUOTE]

----------


## sviluppatore

Non è possibile che non faccia più vedere le registrazioni caricate... è tecnicamente impossibile. In fase di aggiornamento, infatti, gli archivi contabili non vengono toccati. 
Riguardo gli elenchi clienti e fornitori, occorre aspettare: ancora la SOGEI non ha neppure detto quali saranno le specifiche tecniche.

----------


## conslavoro

no... ma forse perche' ancora non ho inserito la licenza..  
perche' ancora devo acquistare il professional.. io avevo ancora la versione vecchia..  
forse e' per questo???  
una volta che inserisco la licenza .. mi appare tutto??

----------


## sviluppatore

> no... ma forse perche' ancora non ho inserito la licenza..  
> perche' ancora devo acquistare il professional.. io avevo ancora la versione vecchia..  
> forse e' per questo???  
> una volta che inserisco la licenza .. mi appare tutto??

  
Non può dipendere da questo.
Se non appaiono le registrazioni caricate, è perché sono state immesse in un altro file.

----------


## conslavoro

comunq2ue ti volevo chiederen mi consigli xdi prencdere il professional.. oppure il base che costa meno..  
io devo solo registrare fatture ai fini iva.. per una ditta... senza fare dichiarazioni.. ma l'unica cosa che dovro' fare ' l'elenco dei clienti e fornitori.. 
grazie per il tuo consiglio

----------


## conslavoro

finalemnte ho acquistato il blustering small professional... 
ma quando vado a cliccare su bilancio... mi appare il file .. dove devo scrivere qualcosa.. ma non capisco cosa.. se vado aventi.. non mi stampa niente.. ??? 
ma c'è un numero che posso chiamare???

----------


## sviluppatore

> finalemnte ho acquistato il blustering small professional... 
> ma quando vado a cliccare su bilancio... mi appare il file .. dove devo scrivere qualcosa.. ma non capisco cosa.. se vado aventi.. non mi stampa niente.. ??? 
> ma c'è un numero che posso chiamare???

  Contatti

----------


## roby

oggi un paio di utenti mi hanno chiesto di evidenziargli il link per l'acquisto del software contabile telematico, eccolo: clicca QUI: Contabile Telematico  :Big Grin:

----------


## anlaurin

salve, sto provando ad informarmi a questo software, ma non ho trovato una risposta: che limiti ho non possedendo Office ma avendo Openoffice? (in particolare ho dubbi circa la gestione del bilancio Cee)
grazie!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> salve, sto provando ad informarmi a questo software, ma non ho trovato una risposta: che limiti ho non possedendo Office ma avendo Openoffice? (in particolare ho dubbi circa la gestione del bilancio Cee)
> grazie!

  Credo proprio funzioni anche con openoffice. Se vai a cercare su questo stesso thread, vedrai che se ne è già parlato.

----------


## anlaurin

Grazie per la risposta ma ...... Ne sei sicuro? Ho provato a fare la ricerca per parole "openoffice" ma non mi trova nulla ...... Proverò a scorrere un pò le pagine ...... Se intanto ricordi qualcosa fammi sapere ..... Sono oltre 100 pagine ....

----------


## sviluppatore

Per usare il programma, non è necessario né Microsoft Office, né OpenOffice.
Per la predisposizione del bilancio CEE in formato XBRL, e della nota integrativa, è richiesta la presenza di Microsoft Office.

----------


## anlaurin

> Per usare il programma, non è necessario né Microsoft Office, né OpenOffice.
> Per la predisposizione del bilancio CEE in formato XBRL, e della nota integrativa, è richiesta la presenza di Microsoft Office.

  Grazie! ..... 
Proprio nessun trucchetto per OO? Magari qualcosa in prospettiva?

----------


## anlaurin

... ho appena acquistato il software  :Wink:  ..... due domande:
-dopo quanto tempo arriva la mail con il codice attivazione?
-posso inserire il codice direttamente nella demo che avevo già scaricato o è obbligatorio scaricare quello che adesso nella mia area riservata?
Ciao

----------


## sviluppatore

> ... ho appena acquistato il software  ..... due domande:
> -dopo quanto tempo arriva la mail con il codice attivazione?
> -posso inserire il codice direttamente nella demo che avevo già scaricato o è obbligatorio scaricare quello che adesso nella mia area riservata?
> Ciao

  Il codice di attivazione dovrebbe già esserti arrivato per email (verifica anche tra lo SPAM poiché, a volte,  filtri antispam giocano brutti scherzi).
Se così non fosse, richiedilo inviando un'email a: info@blustring.it

----------


## valentina-amb

Sto valutando il software dimostrativo: gli automatismi proposti di default per i corrispettivi come si cambiano?
Il conto incasso devo distinguerlo in "cassa" e "carte di credito" come dovrei fare?
Chissà
Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> Sto valutando il software dimostrativo: gli automatismi proposti di default per i corrispettivi come si cambiano?
> Il conto incasso devo distinguerlo in "cassa" e "carte di credito" come dovrei fare?
> Chissà
> Grazie

  Vedi qui (Tutorial I/08):  Video Tutorial 
Devi modificare il conto di incasso proposto di default, anziché CASSA, un conto banca.
Oppure, in alternativa, li registri normalmente (x cassa), e poi fai la scrittura:
BANCA a CASSA per l'importo incassato con carte di credito

----------


## valentina-amb

Grazie molto gentile.

----------


## Salvo

Buongiorno, 
Non so se tale argomento è stato già affrontato; ma ho sentito la mancanza nelle stampe delle schede contabili, clienti e fornitori) di poter visualizzare la data di stampa. 
Sarebbe comodo che il programma inserisse in automatico la data di stampa o la chiedesse all'operatore. E' fattibile ?
Grazie.

----------


## ARMINEP@INWIND.IT

Nel software del Comm Telematico dove indico la data di chiusura esercizi delle singole Srl? 
Ne ho 3 che chiudono a cavallo d'anno...
Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> Nel software del Comm Telematico dove indico la data di chiusura esercizi delle singole Srl? 
> Ne ho 3 che chiudono a cavallo d'anno...
> Grazie

  Non è necessario dichiararlo nell'anagrafica dell'azienda. Di fatto, a livello operativo (in senso stretto) cambia ben poco. Andrà specificato, invece, in fase di stampa del libro giornale.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

Ciao tutti,
devo dire che il software sembra fatto davvero molto bene. Mi complimento con Mirko e con tutte le persone che, senza pregiudizi di sorta che potrebbero sorgere alla luce del prezzo estremamente competitivo, hanno avuto la pazienza e la capacità di giudicarlo con onestà e professionalità in tempi non sospetti. 
Avrei alcune domande da fare. Attualmente utilizzo Zucchetti con il quale, nonostante tanti limiti e tantissime irrazionalità, mi trovo bene (è anche questione di abitudine). Un'abitudine per me irrinunciabile soprattutto in sede di controllo è la possibilità di scorrere tutti i conti aperti: in questo modo oltre a poter visualizzare immediatamente il saldo, con un semplice clic si può entrare nel partitario ed apportare modifiche qualora fossero necessarie. Una funzione analoga in blustring mi sembra che venga svolta dal bilancio interattivo. 
Altra cosa... dovendo gestire anche delle associazioni sportive in regime forfettario previsto dalla legge n. 398 del 1991, nel tipo di contabilità da selezionare non ho ben capito se per "regime forfettario" si intenda proprio questo (su zucchetti ho impostato comunque il regime di contabilità semplificata e la successiva detassazione dei ricavi commerciali del 97%). Il dubbio che la faccenda possa non essere prevista è alimentato dal fatto che nella gestione fiscale blustring non mi fa generare il file per il caricamento nel modello Unico ENC. 
Infine, piccolo problema funzionale che non riesco a capire da cosa sia dovuto: trovo molto interessante concettualmente la possibilità di importare un estratto conto in exel per ritrovarsi già buona parte dei dati inseriti. Il problema che sto avendo è che il software sembra bloccarsi nell'importazione del file excel: ho seguito le indicazioni della guida dove viene specificato chiaramente che i dati devono essere inseriti nel foglio1, che non bisogna intestare le colonne e partire da subito con i dati (data, entrata, uscita e descrizione). Ma sono già 5 volte che provo e tutte le volte, anche dopo 30 minuti di attesa, mi tocca chiudere forzatamente il programma e farlo ripartire. Una volta ripartito, entro nella gestione e/c e mi ritrovo un elenco infinito di operazioni caricate tutte con valore pari a 0 (in pratica le celle sono tutte non compilate). Naturalmente devo cancellarle tutte tramite l'apposita funzione (che funziona bene). 
Chiedo scusa se tali questioni magari sono state già poste in una delle 111 pagine della discussione, ma riuscire a leggerle tutte richiede tempo e per ora sono arrivato a pagina 20 :P 
buona pasqua

----------


## sviluppatore

Per le associazioni sportive (L.398): CLICCA QUI 
Per UNICO ENC: questo va compilato manualmente, sulla base selle risultanze contabili.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

grazie mille e ancora complimenti per il software.

----------


## conslavoro

Per l'elenco clienti e fornitori da inviare il 30 aprile.... Anche se manca un pochino... C'è la possibilita' di estrapolare i dati... Anche se ho il software base.. ???

----------


## sviluppatore

> Per l'elenco clienti e fornitori da inviare il 30 aprile.... Anche se manca un pochino... C'è la possibilita' di estrapolare i dati... Anche se ho il software base.. ???

  Ancora non hanno pubblicato le specifiche tecniche: Agenzia delle Entrate - Comunicazione operazioni Iva - Scheda informativa 
è probabile un rinvio.

----------


## conslavoro

ma qualcuno mi sa dire se anche con il software base del com. tel posso fare l'importazione dei dati per i clienti fornitori 2013... (preciso che ho solo due ditte)

----------


## sviluppatore

> ma qualcuno mi sa dire se anche con il software base del com. tel posso fare l'importazione dei dati per i clienti fornitori 2013... (preciso che ho solo due ditte)

  NON sarà possibile fino a quando la SOGEI pubblicherà le nuove specifiche tecniche.
In ogni caso, sarà necessario disporre di una versione aggiornabile.

----------


## conslavoro

Allora sapete se con la base posso io pagare il supplemtno per il professional.. O comunque per la versione aggiornabile?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Allora sapete se con la base posso io pagare il supplemtno per il professional.. O comunque per la versione aggiornabile?

  E' sufficiente pagare la differenza di prezzo tra le due versioni... ma se il fine è solo la compilazione del nuovo spesometro, ancora può aspettare.

----------


## ridolfo.paghe@gmail.com

Buongiorno,
il software gestionale prevede l'utilizzo dei magazzini con lo scarico/carico di materie prime e merci al momento della registrazione delle fatture di acq o vendita.
E' possibile effettuare lo scarico del magazzino anche attraverso la registrazione dei corrispettivi ?
grazie e complimenti soprattutto per le guide chiare e utili.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buongiorno,
> il software gestionale prevede l'utilizzo dei magazzini con lo scarico/carico di materie prime e merci al momento della registrazione delle fatture di acq o vendita.
> E' possibile effettuare lo scarico del magazzino anche attraverso la registrazione dei corrispettivi ?
> grazie e complimenti soprattutto per le guide chiare e utili.

  Questo non è possibile.
Il software Contabile Telematico, è un programma di contabilità. In aggiunta (gratuitamente) viene fornito anche il "modulo gestionale", per la gestione di fatturazione e magazzino.
Qualora il modulo gestionale non dovesse adattarsi alle esigenze specifiche dell'azienda, consiglio di valutare l'acquisto di un applicativo specifico per il magazzino in grado di dialogare con il software Contabile Telematico:  Clicca QUI

----------


## ridolfo.paghe@gmail.com

> Questo non è possibile.
> Il software Contabile Telematico, è un programma di contabilità. In aggiunta (gratuitamente) viene fornito anche il "modulo gestionale", per la gestione di fatturazione e magazzino.
> Qualora il modulo gestionale non dovesse adattarsi alle esigenze specifiche dell'azienda, consiglio di valutare l'acquisto di un applicativo specifico per il magazzino in grado di dialogare con il software Contabile Telematico:  Clicca QUI

  Ok grazie 
Mi informerò per gli altri software

----------


## Vecchio

Ho l' impressione che il software SOGEI irap13 non funziona correttamente all'apertura che ne pensate?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ho l' impressione che il software SOGEI irap13 non funziona correttamente all'apertura che ne pensate?

  A me si apre regolarmente: prova a reinstallare la Runtime java.

----------


## Vecchio

> A me si apre regolarmente: prova a reinstallare la Runtime java.

  Se icona la prima pagina aperta del software vede che rimane aperto 
la prima finestra dove c'è scritto IRAP 2013 VERSIONE 1.0.0

----------


## Qui75

Dopo aver creato il file con estensione .xml quando provo ad importarlo nel software SOGEI Irap 2012 ricevo questo messaggio di errore: "Impossibile interpretare il contenuto dell'archivio.....

----------


## sviluppatore

> Dopo aver creato il file con estensione .xml quando provo ad importarlo nel software SOGEI Irap 2012 ricevo questo messaggio di errore: "Impossibile interpretare il contenuto dell'archivio.....

  IRAP 2012, o 2013 ?

----------


## Qui75

> IRAP 2012, o 2013 ?

  Volevo dire 2013. Ho creato il file dal software contabile relativamente all'esercizio 2012 e non mi ha segnalato alcun errore, ma quando ho cercato di importarlo nel software IRAP 2013 (vers. 1.0.0. del 30/04/2013) lo stesso mi ha segnalato questo errore "Impossibile interpretare il contenuto dell'archivio........xml"

----------


## sviluppatore

> Volevo dire 2013. Ho creato il file dal software contabile relativamente all'esercizio 2012 e non mi ha segnalato alcun errore, ma quando ho cercato di importarlo nel software IRAP 2013 (vers. 1.0.0. del 30/04/2013) lo stesso mi ha segnalato questo errore "Impossibile interpretare il contenuto dell'archivio........xml"

  Strano...
Per poter rispondere sul caso specifico, devo chiedere di ricorrere al servizio SOS:  CLICCA QUI 
In alternativa, è possibile stampare la simulazione del quadro e copiarla nel software 
NB: per poter effettuare l'esportazione è necessaria la release del 07/05/13

----------


## anlaurin

Salve,
sto usando con soddisfazione il software ma devo ancora imparare molto. 
in particolare chiedo un consiglio:  
per le contabilità esterne (srl) tenute con altri software io, con il mio vecchio programma, provvedevo ad inserire un diversi a diversi del bilancio al 31/12 al fine di sfruttare gli automatismi e procedere alla redazione del bilancio cee e di unico. Alla fine provvedevo alla chiusura dei conti, senza riapertura, in modo da non avere i saldi dello stato patrimoniale anche nell'esercizio successivo: funzionava tutto ok.
Con questo software, siccome ho capito che non facciamo chiusure e riaperture, come posso gestire le contabilità esterne? I conti dello stato patrimoniale presenteranno sempre un saldo l'esercizio successivo: come gestirlo?
Il problema potrei superarlo creando una ditta diversa per ogni anno, ma ciò mi farebbe perdere i saldi degli esercvizi precedenti che a me comunque servono.
Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

Per le contabilità esterne, conviene riclassificare il bilancio manualmente, e caricare i saldi direttamente nel software di INFOCAMERE. 
Per il prossimo anno, vi saranno notevoli implementazioni riguardo il bilancio CEE

----------


## anlaurin

> Per le contabilità esterne, conviene riclassificare il bilancio manualmente, e caricare i saldi direttamente nel software di INFOCAMERE. 
> Per il prossimo anno, vi saranno notevoli implementazioni riguardo il bilancio CEE

  Grazie della sollecita risposta,
ma perderei gli automatismi ed inoltre mi serve caricare i dati in contabilità, per poter gestire anche la dichiarazione dei redditi e gli studi di settore
Qualche idea?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Grazie della sollecita risposta,
> ma perderei gli automatismi ed inoltre mi serve caricare i dati in contabilità, per poter gestire anche la dichiarazione dei redditi e gli studi di settore
> Qualche idea?

  Se il soggetto ha tenuto la contabilità con altri software, questo non è posibile.

----------


## anlaurin

Mi scusi se insisto ma ho avuto un' idea:
faccio il diversi a diversi e carico il bilancio. Per l'anno successivo, prima ancora di inserire il bilancio al successivo 31/12, all'1/1 faccio una scrittura con i saldi dello stato patrimoniale al contrario: dovrebbe funzionare (dovrei avere saldi iniziali a zero)? Avrei tutti gli agganci per il bilancio Cee e la dichiarazione dei redditi? 
Grazie di nuovo

----------


## sviluppatore

> Mi scusi se insisto ma ho avuto un' idea:
> faccio il diversi a diversi e carico il bilancio. Per l'anno successivo, prima ancora di inserire il bilancio al successivo 31/12, all'1/1 faccio una scrittura con i saldi dello stato patrimoniale al contrario: dovrebbe funzionare (dovrei avere saldi iniziali a zero)? Avrei tutti gli agganci per il bilancio Cee e la dichiarazione dei redditi? 
> Grazie di nuovo

  Può anche fare così, ma a mio avviso, fa molto prima a caricare i dati direttamente in dichiarazione.
In ogni caso, non potrebbe MAI generare in automatico la dichiarazione IVA.

----------


## anlaurin

Grazie per il riscontro.
Per la dichiarazione iva sono d'accordo.
Pe il resto, invece, farò una prova ....... avere degli agganci automatici mi fa stare più tranquillo che non possa dimenticare qualcosa o, peggio, inserire dati contrastanti tra i vari quadri (studi settore, Irap, Ires e Bilancio Cee): 
l'aggancio automatico mi garantisce univocità di visione di riclassificazione, nei vari documenti, delle singole voci!
O sbaglio?

----------


## zbozzige

Buonasera,
sono alle prese con le prime dichiarazioni fatte sfruttando il software...
Ho seguito passo passo la procedura, generando il file per l'esportazione, aprendolo, controllandolo e indicando tutte le parti mancanti col software UnicoPFonline 2013....e poi, una volta salvato il file telematico, l'ho recuperato con il software Contabile Telematico. Tutto bene fino a quando mi sono accorto che non mi riporta nella sezione "rateizzazione imposte" l'imposta da versare relativa al quadro LM11. Ho provato più e più volte a cliccare il tasto preleva importi nella sezione "CM" ma nulla avviene.
Spero mi possiate aiutare. 
Grazie!

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buonasera,
> sono alle prese con le prime dichiarazioni fatte sfruttando il software...
> Ho seguito passo passo la procedura, generando il file per l'esportazione, aprendolo, controllandolo e indicando tutte le parti mancanti col software UnicoPFonline 2013....e poi, una volta salvato il file telematico, l'ho recuperato con il software Contabile Telematico. Tutto bene fino a quando mi sono accorto che non mi riporta nella sezione "rateizzazione imposte" l'imposta da versare relativa al quadro LM11. Ho provato più e più volte a cliccare il tasto preleva importi nella sezione "CM" ma nulla avviene.
> Spero mi possiate aiutare. 
> Grazie!

  
Devi scaricare la release del 26/05/13.
In alternativa (per UNICO PF), è possibile effettuare la rateizzazione direttamente dal software SOGEI.

----------


## Evasore Eretico

ma per una società semplice che possiede solo terreni e fabbricati come si può esportare verso unico sp? non c'è nemmeno la natura giuridica corrispondente fra quelle in anagrafica.

----------


## sviluppatore

> ma per una società semplice che possiede solo terreni e fabbricati come si può esportare verso unico sp? non c'è nemmeno la natura giuridica corrispondente fra quelle in anagrafica.

  La natura giuridica può essere aggiunta (cliccando sul binocolo posto a fianco del campo NATURA GIURIDICA). 
Ma, in questo caso, forse, conviene inserire i dati direttamente in UNICO SP.

----------


## Evasore Eretico

grazie; in caso di pochi immobili sicuramente è meglio compilare direttamente unico sp  :Smile:

----------


## solar

Mi chiedevo se è corretto che il software imputi le spese di cancelleria al rigo IQ06 ai fini Irap per imprese.
Trattandosi di materie consumabili sembrerebbe più coerente l'imputazione a IQ05 (costi delle materie prime, sussidiarie, di consumo e di merci).

----------


## nikoneffedue

Salve Mirko,
nella box news sono rimasti i colegamenti ai dichiarativi 2012. Forse è sfuggito l'aggiornamento. Trovo molto comodi avere i link direttamente dalla pagina iniziale. Grazie per l'ottimo lavoro che consente a tanti giovani (e non solo) professionisti di iniziare e sviluppare l'attività contabile tradizionale

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve Mirko,
> nella box news sono rimasti i colegamenti ai dichiarativi 2012. Forse è sfuggito l'aggiornamento. Trovo molto comodi avere i link direttamente dalla pagina iniziale. Grazie per l'ottimo lavoro che consente a tanti giovani (e non solo) professionisti di iniziare e sviluppare l'attività contabile tradizionale

  Per eseguire i dichiarativi 2013, occorre cliccare sui comandi con le scritte rosse collocati nella procedura per il riporto automatico dei dati in UNICO:   CLICCA QUI

----------


## valentina-amb

BILANCIO 2013
Buona sera, non riesco a capire come fare per avere la stampa del bilancio cee con 2012 e 2011 a confronto.
Sarà la stanchezza ma non riesco ad arrivarci.
Grazie.

----------


## valentina-amb

BILANCIO 2013
 Buona sera, non riesco a capire come fare per avere la stampa del bilancio cee con 2012 e 2011 a confronto.
 Sarà la stanchezza ma non riesco ad arrivarci.
 Grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

> BILANCIO 2013
>  Buona sera, non riesco a capire come fare per avere la stampa del bilancio cee con 2012 e 2011 a confronto.
>  Sarà la stanchezza ma non riesco ad arrivarci.
>  Grazie.

  A destra, tra le opzioni, c'è: confronto con i periodi precedenti

----------


## valentina-amb

> A destra, tra le opzioni, c'è: confronto con i periodi precedenti

  Grazie!!! La stanchezza....

----------


## Vecchio

Ma dal sito Blustring  non c'è la nuova release del 15/06/13?

----------


## LucZan

Ho installato la nuova versione dd. 15.06.13 
Trovo veramente utile la modalità quick input per velocizzare la registrazione dei corrispettivi. 
Poichè gestisco uno specifico conto per l'incasso a mezzo bancomat e carte di credito (in modo che la cassa sia realmente solo di assegni e contanti) chiedo se possibile aggiungere alla schermata quick input oltre ai campi CODICI IVA, CONTROPARTITE, CENTRI DI COSTO, il campo CONTO DI INCASSO (presente nella normale gestione corrispettivi). 
Operativamente registrerei prima i corrispettivi mese con contropartita CASSA e poi con una seconda sessione quick input per lo stesso mese la parte relativa ai corrispettivi a credito con l'opportuno Conto di incasso (di solito uso BANSBF o un conto di credito commerciale). 
Attualmente la procedura, anche se ripetuta più volte per lo stesso mese, consente solo l'utilizzo del conto di incasso CASSA.

----------


## Evasore Eretico

> Ma dal sito Blustring  non c'è la nuova release del 15/06/13?

  probabilmente hai nella cache la vecchia pagina, premi F quinquies  :Cool:

----------


## sviluppatore

Al momento, con la Quick Input, è possibile gestire solo i corrispettivi per cassa.
Più avanti, vi saranno delle implementazioni.

----------


## Johnny

È possibile ingrandire i caratteri nelle schermate del software?
Grazie mille

----------


## sviluppatore

> È possibile ingrandire i caratteri nelle schermate del software?
> Grazie mille

  Non è possibile ingrandire i caratteri. Tuttavia, se diminuisce la risoluzione dello schermo, li visualizzerà più grandi.

----------


## Dukes

Vi disaturbo per un dubbio: passando a computer che installano Windows 8, ci sono problemi col Contabile Telematico? 
Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> Vi disaturbo per un dubbio: passando a computer che installano Windows 8, ci sono problemi col Contabile Telematico?  
> Grazie

  
No... W8, è anzi preferibile.
L'importante è che non vi sia installata una versione di OFFICE a 64 BIT.

----------


## nikoneffedue

Volevo segnalare allo sviluppatore che al momento gli acquisti di servizi intra in dichiarazione finiscoono nel rigo VJ9, mentre andrebbero nel VJ3. Probabilmente non verrà mai contestato nulla, ma è più corretto così. Cordiali saluti

----------


## hexagon6

Buongiorno a tutti,
utilizzo da poco il SW Contabile Telematico.
Dovrei caricare nei cespiti i costi di costituzione della srl che gestisco.
Nelle categorie cespiti non figura la macrocategoria IMMOBILIZZAZIONI IMMATERIALI sotto la quale poi utilizzare Costi di Impianto. 
Ho tentato tale inserimento ma dopo aver creato il conto di costo, il conto del fondo, il conto della quota di ammortamento mi chiede anche il conto della quota non deducibile.  non essendo prevista una deducibilità parziale, in questo campo non ho inserito alcun valore.  clikkando su salva, mi dice che è necessario un record correlato. 
come dovrei procedere?
un grazie in anticipo a chi vorrà delucidarmi.
Cosimo

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> utilizzo da poco il SW Contabile Telematico.
> Dovrei caricare nei cespiti i costi di costituzione della srl che gestisco.
> Nelle categorie cespiti non figura la macrocategoria IMMOBILIZZAZIONI IMMATERIALI sotto la quale poi utilizzare Costi di Impianto. 
> Ho tentato tale inserimento ma dopo aver creato il conto di costo, il conto del fondo, il conto della quota di ammortamento mi chiede anche il conto della quota non deducibile.  non essendo prevista una deducibilità parziale, in questo campo non ho inserito alcun valore.  clikkando su salva, mi dice che è necessario un record correlato. 
> come dovrei procedere?
> un grazie in anticipo a chi vorrà delucidarmi.
> Cosimo

  Prova a chiudere il programma, e poi a riaprirlo.

----------


## adrex

> Al momento, con la Quick Input, è possibile gestire solo i corrispettivi per cassa.
> Più avanti, vi saranno delle implementazioni.

  esiste già la funzione per far si che il programma riporti direttamente sul modello 770 i compensi dei minimi, ancorchè non soggetti a ritenuta? se no aspetto con trepidazione una implementazione del genere :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## poorpeter

Ciao a tutti, e complimenti.
Uso anch'io con soddisfazione il sw in questione, ma -non essendo troppo esperto- non riesco a capire (tra le altre cose):
1- come posso registrare l'avvenuto pagamento delle ritenute per le fatture fornitori che la prevedono (ad es. professionisti, 1040); le registro, evidenzio la ritenuta (che poi pago online tramite la mia banca) e poi non so come comunicarlo al sw. 
2- per le ritenute invece sulle fatture attive, a quel che ho capito non devo registrare gli avvenuti versamenti ma solo annotare direttamente in unico il totale dei versamenti certificatimi?
C'è un'anima pia che sa aiutarmi? Grazie! 
PS: 1bis- nel frattempo ho scavato un po' nel programma, e ho trovato (tra le deleghe f24) un flag 'riporta nel riepilogo dello studio'; possibile che si debba (e basti) spuntare per far risultare l'avvenuto pagamento dell'f24 in contabilità?

----------


## sviluppatore

1) Devi registrare il pagamento del modello F24. Per le semplificate NON devi registrare alcunché. Per le ordinarie, devi redigege una scrittura di contabilità generale del tipo:
Erario c/ritenute A Banca c/cc. 
Per le fatture attive, non devi fare alcunché.

----------


## poorpeter

> 1) Devi registrare il pagamento del modello F24. Per le semplificate NON devi registrare alcunché. Per le ordinarie, devi redigege una scrittura di contabilità generale del tipo:
> Erario c/ritenute A Banca c/cc. 
> Per le fatture attive, non devi fare alcunché.

  Grazie. 
Effettivamente trattasi di semplificata; ma alla verifica dei pagamenti trovo la relativa fattura non pagata al 100%.
Come faccio a "dire al programma" che è stata pagata la ritenuta? Non credo mi consideri la spesa al 100% se ne risulta pagata solo una parte... oppure la registrazione pagamento contestuale vale sempre al 100% anche con le fatture con ritenuta?
Grazie ancora

----------


## sviluppatore

> Grazie. 
> Effettivamente trattasi di semplificata; ma alla verifica dei pagamenti trovo la relativa fattura non pagata al 100%.
> Come faccio a "dire al programma" che è stata pagata la ritenuta? Non credo mi consideri la spesa al 100% se ne risulta pagata solo una parte... oppure la registrazione pagamento contestuale vale sempre al 100% anche con le fatture con ritenuta?
> Grazie ancora

  Le semplificate devo registrare solo costi e ricavi.

----------


## Tec

Ciao Sviluppatore, ti segnalo un piccolo problemino ma molto fastidioso per poterlo magari mettere a posto.
Quando scelgo la ricerca scritture (che uso molto) la data di default finisce nel 2012, quindi bisogna andare a modificarla a mano per portarla al 2013.
Niente di importante ma dopo averlo fatto 20 volte :-)
Sempre legato alle date inoltre il sw riconosce l'anno solo con i due numeri finali (es 13 per il 2013), così quando modifico solo la data, ad esempio il giorno per verificare la banca al 15 e al 31, devo riscrivere anche l'anno altrimenti il sw rifiuta la ricerca.
sarebbe più pratico che il sw riconoscesse sia l'anno a due cifre che l'anno a 4 cifre, a piacere. 
Lo so, sono pigra, ma il sw già va bene quindi bisogna concentrarsi sul renderlo perfetto ;-)

----------


## zbozzige

Buongiorno,
è possibile migliorare la qualità di stampa degli F24?
Le ho provate tutte ma non riesco a fare una stampa bella, pulita e limpida... Mi esce un F24 sgranato... Ok, si vede...però la qualità è proprio scadente.. 
Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buongiorno,
> è possibile migliorare la qualità di stampa degli F24?
> Le ho provate tutte ma non riesco a fare una stampa bella, pulita e limpida... Mi esce un F24 sgranato... Ok, si vede...però la qualità è proprio scadente.. 
> Grazie

  Può dipendere anche dai drivers della stampante.
In ogni caso, se desidera una stampa assolutamente definita, può esportare il modello nel software F24ONLINE.

----------


## FrancescoVir

Per i dichiarativi fiscali usate i software sogei o altro?
Come vi trovate?

----------


## cesabas

Buongiorno, si possono gestire i 730 e i miniunico?

----------


## hexagon6

ho erroneamente eliminato la registrazione di una fattura di acquisto. è possibile il ripristino del record?

----------


## sviluppatore

> ho erroneamente eliminato la registrazione di una fattura di acquisto. è possibile il ripristino del record?

  no: dopo aver dato la conferma, l'eliminazione diventa definitiva.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buongiorno, si possono gestire i 730 e i miniunico?

  Il 730 no: anche perché chi lo fa non produce reddito di impresa. Pertanto, va fatto con un programma apposito.
miniunico no: è un modello inutile poiché in UNCO c'è tutto.

----------


## sviluppatore

AVVISO: sono in ferie fino al 3 settembre.

----------


## hexagon6

> no: dopo aver dato la conferma, l'eliminazione diventa definitiva.

  chiaro. e ri-registrando la fattura, riesco a forzare il protocollo?

----------


## sviluppatore

> chiaro. e ri-registrando la fattura, riesco a forzare il protocollo?

  Si... il protocollo proposto può essere sempre modificato

----------


## LucZan

Chiedevo a Sviluppatore se in futuri aggiornamenti del software è possibile inserire nelle stampe mensili/trimestrali dei registri IVA a fianco del Codice Registro le stringhe contenute nei campi opzionali "Descrizione libera ad uso interno" ed "Eventuale contabilità separata di riferimento" che sono state inserite nella Tabella Registri IVA (in Tutte le anagrafiche/Tabelle IVA/REgistri IVA). 
Questo rende le stampe IVA più autoeloquenti in caso di più sezionali e/o contabilità separate.

----------


## Tec

Ciao, ho notato che nel chiudere il 770 l'arrotondamento del sistema è a troncamento mentre da quest'anno dovrebbe essere al secondo decimale. Niente di grave ma appena hai un pò di tempo magari ci butti un occhio. 
Grazie
T
Ps: per le date di default da ricerca  ci sono novità in arrivo?  

> Ciao Sviluppatore, ti segnalo un piccolo problemino ma molto fastidioso per poterlo magari mettere a posto.
> Quando scelgo la ricerca scritture (che uso molto) la data di default finisce nel 2012, quindi bisogna andare a modificarla a mano per portarla al 2013.
> Niente di importante ma dopo averlo fatto 20 volte :-)
> Sempre legato alle date inoltre il sw riconosce l'anno solo con i due numeri finali (es 13 per il 2013), così quando modifico solo la data, ad esempio il giorno per verificare la banca al 15 e al 31, devo riscrivere anche l'anno altrimenti il sw rifiuta la ricerca.
> sarebbe più pratico che il sw riconoscesse sia l'anno a due cifre che l'anno a 4 cifre, a piacere. 
> Lo so, sono pigra, ma il sw già va bene quindi bisogna concentrarsi sul renderlo perfetto ;-)

----------


## WAPITI

Buongiorno. Appena rientrati. Abbiamo scaricato l'ultima versione del software. Ma non troviamo più l'automatismo che c'era prima per effettuare le copie di backup. Cosa ci siamo persi? Grazie per i suggerimenti che vorrete darci.

----------


## Contabile

C'è l'apposito tasto di backup sulla parte bassa della schermata.

----------


## zbozzige

Buon pomeriggio a tutti!
Sto facendo dei test nella gestione cespiti (inserimento, ammortamento, stampa registro) ed ho notato una cosa: quando inserisco beni non soggetti a limiti di deducibilità va tutto bene, sia per quanto riguarda l'ammortamento che l'indicazione nel registro cespiti che il travaso in bilancio.
Quando invece inserisco un bene con un limite, tipo autovettura (ossia inserisco nell'apposito spazio "_eventuale limite massimo ammortizzabile_" il limite di 18.076 euro), mi sballa i valori. Mi spiego con un esempio:  Autovettura valore 25.000 euro e ammortamento a 25%
Il registro cespiti riporta:
- un valore di carico di 25.000 [è giusto]
- un ammortamento di 4.519 (il 25% di 18.076) invece di 6.250 (il 25% di 25.000) [mi pare errato, dovrebbe esserci la quota senza il limite di 18.076, ossia 6.250]
- una quota deducibile di 903,80 (il 20% del 25% di 18.076) [ed è giusto]
- non riporta la quota indeducibile di 5.346,20 [se la metto a mano sballano tutti i conti e il valore residuo diventa addirittura negativo]
- quando travaso a bilancio mi porta 4.519, che è la quota fiscale massima, e non 6.250, che sarebbe la quota civilistica. 
Chiedo: dov'è che sbaglio? Io di solito nei registro cespiti riporto il costo, la quota di ammortamento in base alla aliquota, la quota deducibile e indeducibile (tenendo conto dei 18.076).... Il software invece ha un modus operandi che mi è nuovo...
Forse ho impostato male il programma... 
Inoltre nel registro Iva acquisti, essendo il test fatto con una contabilità semplificata, non mi inserisce l'ammortamento... Si limita a fare una scrittura, solo parziale, a zero... 
Vi ringrazio in anticipo per l'aiuto.

----------


## sviluppatore

Per risolvere problemi specifici, è stato istituito il servizio SOS:  sos - Servizio SOS (clicca qui)

----------


## Renzi

ciao a tutti. Sto provando il software Contabile Telematico sto registrando un professionista(avvocato) in regime fiscale di vantaggio D.L.98/11 e ho problemi a creare i conti x la cassa previdenza e il rimborso spese c/clienti...aiuto!!!grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> ciao a tutti. Sto provando il software Contabile Telematico sto registrando un professionista(avvocato) in regime fiscale di vantaggio D.L.98/11 e ho problemi a creare i conti x la cassa previdenza e il rimborso spese c/clienti...aiuto!!!grazie

  Per questiti tecnici, scrivere a: info@blustring.it

----------


## FrancescoVir

Se un contribuente minimo effettua acquisti intracomunitari è tenuto a versare l''iva, c'è un modo per creare l'f24 con il software?
il software crea una cessione compensativa registrando sia a debito che a credito come previsto dalla normativa per le semplificate, ma per un contribuente minimo come si procede?
Sbaglio qualcosa io nella registrazione?

----------


## nikoneffedue

> Se un contribuente minimo effettua acquisti intracomunitari è tenuto a versare l''iva, c'è un modo per creare l'f24 con il software?
> il software crea una cessione compensativa registrando sia a debito che a credito come previsto dalla normativa per le semplificate, ma per un contribuente minimo come si procede?
> Sbaglio qualcosa io nella registrazione?

  NESSUN software fa una cosa del genere per i minimi. Direi che si procede... con la calcolatrice! Ciao

----------


## FrancescoVir

> NESSUN software fa una cosa del genere per i minimi. Direi che si procede... con la calcolatrice! Ciao

  Grazie... Fatto con il buon vecchio metodo!!!!
Ciao!!

----------


## adrex

il conto cassa di previdenza è 250435 mentre per i clienti o crei il conto o usi il conto "client"... tanto se gestisci il professionista in semplificata il conto client lo utilizzeresti solo per i rimborsi spese. almeno io personalmente faccio cosi.

----------


## adrex

Mi chiedevo se non fosse possibile inserire nella schermata utilizzata per inserire le fatture , un campo accanto al nominativo del cliente/fornitore in cui sia indicato il cdice fiscale o la partita iva. spesso mi ritrovo clienti omonimi e il fatto di non avere un campo con indicazione del codice fiscale/p.iva mi trae in errore. sono consapevole che accanto al nominativo c'è il tasto-funzione che ti apre la scheda cliente, ma ritengo che se ci fosse quel campo sarebbe molto più veloce la registrazione dell'operazione. 
Buon lavoro a tutti

----------


## fabri1970

Confidando in un ulteriore rinvio  :Mad:  chiedo un chiarimento a Mirko; http://www.blustring.it/files/spesometro2013a.pdf
nelle istruzioni del software si dice che nell'elaborazione della dichiarazione verranno escluse le fatture emesse o ricevute da soggetti con anagrafica priva di CF. Nel provvedimento AdE 2/8/2013 e nelle specifiche tecniche è specificato che P.IVA e CF sono alternativi pertanto, a mio parere, sarebbe necessario affinare la selezione delle operazioni escludendo soltanto quelle da e verso soggetti con anagrafica priva di entrambi i dati. 
Grazie *Fabrizio Fusconi*

----------


## sviluppatore

Forse non mi sono spiegato...
TUTTI i soggetti residenti hanno un codice fiscale. Se nell'anagrafica del cliente/fornitore è specificata la P. IVA, allora verrà riportata la P. IVA. Diversamente, verrà riportato il codice fiscale.
Da questo punto di vista, la procedura è già OK.

----------


## fabri1970

Grazie, ora è chiaro  :Embarrassment:    

> Forse non mi sono spiegato...
> TUTTI i soggetti residenti hanno un codice fiscale. Se nell'anagrafica del cliente/fornitore è specificata la P. IVA, allora verrà riportata la P. IVA. Diversamente, verrà riportato il codice fiscale.
> Da questo punto di vista, la procedura è già OK.

----------


## conslavoro

Ma e' gia' disponibile il software nel sito ade per lo spesometro..??

----------


## sviluppatore

E' incredibile, ma non l'hanno ancora pubblicato (in TEORIA la scadenza è tra un mese): Agenzia delle Entrate - Strumenti - Ultimi aggiornamenti software

----------


## nikoneffedue

> E' incredibile, ma non l'hanno ancora pubblicato (in TEORIA la scadenza è tra un mese): Agenzia delle Entrate - Strumenti - Ultimi aggiornamenti software

  Ma in pratica è già previsto il rinvio a febbraio, al quale seguirà un altro e così via. non ci perderei il sonno. Giusto però farsi trovare preparati con il software, just in case...

----------


## Marc

Una domanda, ho visto che il software prevede che vengano indicati obbligatoriamente i codici fiscali, ma nelle specifiche ministeriali non si parla di obbligo di "indicazione di partita iva o in mancanza di codice fiscale"?
Io ho previsto solo le partite iva ed ora recuperare anche i codici fiscali dei clienti è un bel problema!! :EEK!:

----------


## sviluppatore

Solitamente, quando si carica l'anagrafica di un cliente, o di un fornitore, si carica sia il CF, che la P. IVA...
Entrambi, infatti, sono presenti in fattura.

----------


## Marc

> Solitamente, quando si carica l'anagrafica di un cliente, o di un fornitore, si carica sia il CF, che la P. IVA...
> Entrambi, infatti, sono presenti in fattura.

  Ha perfettamente ragione infatti, purtroppo però il cliente nonostante gli avvisi si limitava a registrare solo la partita iva!
Nonostante ciò chiedevo come rimediare, e sopratutto se ho compreso male io le specifiche tecniche. :Smile:

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ha perfettamente ragione infatti, purtroppo però il cliente nonostante gli avvisi si limitava a registrare solo la partita iva!
> Nonostante ciò chiedevo come rimediare, e sopratutto se ho compreso male io le specifiche tecniche.

  Se ne può anche riparlare, ma dopo la pubblicazione del software ministeriale SOGEI (che tarderà parecchio presumo)

----------


## Marc

> Se ne può anche riparlare, ma dopo la pubblicazione del software ministeriale SOGEI (che tarderà parecchio presumo)

  Grazie per l'attenzione!

----------


## sandra1976

Buona sera,
chiedo cortesemente aiuto per la registrazione in prima nota del pagamento, tramite banca, di più fatture relative allo stesso fornitore al netto di una nota credito.
Per semplificare utilizzo un esempio numerico:
fornitore X n. 2 fatture di 100 euro e 150 euro + nota credito da 20 euro
pagamento tramite banca euro 230 euro.
Utilizzando la PN fornitori e richiamando le fatture tramite il binocolo che apre la maschera “partite aperte del fornitore” trovo sia le 2 fatture che la nota credito, ma l'importo della nota credito viene sommato e non sottratto dall'importo da pagare così che dalla banca ho un uscita di euro 270 e non 230. Dove sbaglio????
Grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

In questo caso, deve fare 2 registrazioni:
con la prima "paga" le fatture
con la seconda "incassa" la NC.

----------


## sandra1976

> In questo caso, deve fare 2 registrazioni:
> con la prima "paga" le fatture
> con la seconda "incassa" la NC.

  
Ringrazio per la celere risposta.
Tuttavia in questo modo nella scheda contabile della banca avrei un uscita che non coincide con quanto riportato nell'estratto conto bancario, inoltre avrei un entrata che invece non è presente nell'estatto conto bancario e tutto questo potrebbe generare delle difficoltà in sede di riconciliazione bancaria sè dovessero esserci "delle possibili squadrature da cercare". Sè posso permettermi, secondo mè sarebbe più corretto che il programma permetesse di inserire nella registrazione la nota credito col segno meno in modo da avere la corretta uscita di banca come risulta nell'estratto conto.
Parlo da contabile e non da "programmatore", quindi forse non si può fare.

----------


## sviluppatore

E vabbè, dai mica sarà un problema...   :Smile: 
Il programma, a differenza di altri, gestisce le partite in modo molto efficiente (cosa impossibile con programmi tipo Teamsystem, Osra, o Zucchetti) 
In alternativa, da UTILITA PN / REGISTRAZIONE AUTOMATICA COMPENSAZIONI TRA PARTITE, può (preventivamente) compensare le partite di un stesso cliente/fornitore.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Una domanda, ho visto che il software prevede che vengano indicati obbligatoriamente i codici fiscali, ma nelle specifiche ministeriali non si parla di obbligo di "indicazione di partita iva o in mancanza di codice fiscale"?
> Io ho previsto solo le partite iva ed ora recuperare anche i codici fiscali dei clienti è un bel problema!!

  Vi sono diverse novità con la release del 19/10: CLICCA QUI

----------


## fabri1970

Sperando che molti colleghi siano dello stesso avviso, chiedo di introdurre  nelle prossime release un miglioramento, a mio parere sostanziale: l'inserimento dei totali nelle stampe/anteprime dei registri IVA Vendite/Corrispettivi e maggiore dettaglio x aliquote per i totali dei registri IVA Acquisti. 
Ciò agevola il controllo di corrispondenza con la Liquidazione IVA che personalmente preferisco stampare e conservare a parte. 
Grazie
Fabrizio Fusconi

----------


## sviluppatore

A mio avviso, le stampe dei registri IVA sono già OTTIME: molto più chiare dei programmi più blasonati.
Ovviamente, tutto è migliorabile, ma non la ritengo una priorità.

----------


## Marc

> Vi sono diverse novità con la release del 19/10: CLICCA QUI

  Visto! Ottimo! :Smile:

----------


## Marc

Pubblicata la versione del 28/10/2013  :Smile: 
Una domanda, il software ministeriale non permette l'importazione (e ti pareva) mentre con blustring è possibile creare il file da inviare tramite ENTRATEL. E' possibile inviarlo anche tramite FILE INTERNET?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Pubblicata la versione del 28/10/2013 
> Una domanda, il software ministeriale non permette l'importazione (e ti pareva) mentre con blustring è possibile creare il file da inviare tramite ENTRATEL. E' possibile inviarlo anche tramite FILE INTERNET?

  Si, anche con FILE INTERNET.

----------


## Marc

> Si, anche con FILE INTERNET.

  Perfetto Grazie! :Smile:

----------


## massi77

Buonasera, ho una domanda su spesometro e registrazione fatture clienti. 
Nel caso di fatture cointestate, nello spesometro, la fattura va comunicata con riferimento ad ognuno dei cointestatari: nel software, e quindi per la compilazione dello spesometro, come faccio a registrare tali fatture? Fino ad ora ho indicato come cliente solo i dati del primo cointestatario...
grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

Si tratta di una complicazione inutile...
Inutile, poi, è perdere tempo con questi cavillini assurdi e demenziali! L'importante è spedirlo. 
In ogni caso, è sempre possibile:
1) creare un registro IVA ad hoc
2) registrarvi le STESSE fatture intestandole agli altri cointestatari (ai soli fini dello spesometro)
Ma... NON HA ALCUN SENSO perdere tempo con questa pagliacciata dell'Agenza delle Entrate! Non ti sanzioneranno per una cosa simile.

----------


## massi77

> Si tratta di una complicazione inutile...
> Inutile, poi, è perdere tempo con questi cavillini assurdi e demenziali! L'importante è spedirlo. 
> In ogni caso, è sempre possibile:
> 1) creare un registro IVA ad hoc
> 2) registrarvi le STESSE fatture intestandole agli altri cointestatari (ai soli fini dello spesometro)
> Ma... NON HA ALCUN SENSO perdere tempo con questa pagliacciata dell'Agenza delle Entrate! Non ti sanzioneranno per una cosa simile.

  Grazie sviluppatore! Lo so che è una cosa inutile, infatti ho sempre registrato le fatture cointestate ad un solo nominativo. Per ora le lascio così, poi per il futuro ci penserò..

----------


## massi77

altro dubbio...per le operazioni in reverse charge da inserire nello spesometro il programma segnala che la partita iva e il codice fiscale del cliente "cessione compensantiva". L'importo dell'operazione con l'iva integrata è già evidenziata per il fornitore. Ritengo quindi non ci sia nulla da fare, giusto?

----------


## sviluppatore

> altro dubbio...per le operazioni in reverse charge da inserire nello spesometro il programma segnala che la partita iva e il codice fiscale del cliente "cessione compensantiva". L'importo dell'operazione con l'iva integrata è già evidenziata per il fornitore. Ritengo quindi non ci sia nulla da fare, giusto?

  Confermo: le cessioni compensative sono solo un artifizio contabile (non vendite vere). Pertanto, non vanno riportate.

----------


## miik

> Per le associazioni sportive (L.398): CLICCA QUI 
> Per UNICO ENC: questo va compilato manualmente, sulla base selle risultanze contabili.

  
nell'esempio di compilazione sono indicati gli interessi dell'1%, ma per gli enti con l.398 non ci vanno

----------


## sviluppatore

> nell'esempio di compilazione sono indicati gli interessi dell'1%, ma per gli enti con l.398 non ci vanno

  
Basta toglierli: In fase di generazione della liq.IVA, basta mettere 0 nel campo INTERESSI TRIMESTRALI.

----------


## Marc

Domanda tecnica sullo spesometro:
Una cessione di beni ad un cliente comunitario per una lavorazione in Italia (senza fuoriuscita del bene e quindi No Intra) dove va indicato? Nel modello analitico credo vada in FN, nel modello in forma aggregata?

----------


## fabri1970

Caso più unico che raro, vista la prassi diffusa di emettere fattura a fine mese.
Devo registrare fattura emessa datata primi di ottobre ma con DDT settembre (tra l'altro IVA ancora 21%). 
Come è possibile fare rientrare tale IVA nella liquidazione di settembre ?
Unico modo che intravedo è con aggiustamento manuale nelle liquidazioni IVA con apposito movimento a debito in settembre e a credito a ottobre.
Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> Caso più unico che raro, vista la prassi diffusa di emettere fattura a fine mese.
> Devo registrare fattura emessa datata primi di ottobre ma con DDT settembre (tra l'altro IVA ancora 21%). 
> Come è possibile fare rientrare tale IVA nella liquidazione di settembre ?
> Unico modo che intravedo è con aggiustamento manuale nelle liquidazioni IVA con apposito movimento a debito in settembre e a credito a ottobre.
> Grazie

  La procedura non consente di inserire una data documento antecedente alla data di registrazione.
Nulla vieta, però, di modificare la data di registrazione dopo aver immesso la data documento.
Detto altrimenti:
1) inizio a registrare la fattura mettendo come data di registrazione 15/10
2) proseguo inserendo la data del documento
3) modifico la data di registrazione digitando 30/09 (così faccio rientrare la fattura nella liquidazione di settembre)

----------


## sviluppatore

> Domanda tecnica sullo spesometro:
> Una cessione di beni ad un cliente comunitario per una lavorazione in Italia (senza fuoriuscita del bene e quindi No Intra) dove va indicato? Nel modello analitico credo vada in FN, nel modello in forma aggregata?

  Credo che vada nel BL, poiché accoglie le operazioni con i non residenti.
Detto questo, io non ci perderei un secondo di studio: se si escludono dallo spesometro, nessuno se ne accorgerà. Sono sempre più convinto che si tratti di un adempimento sopravvalutato.

----------


## Marc

> Credo che vada nel BL, poiché accoglie le operazioni con i non residenti.
> Detto questo, io non ci perderei un secondo di studio: se si escludono dallo spesometro, nessuno se ne accorgerà. Sono sempre più convinto che si tratti di un adempimento sopravvalutato.

  Si alla fine l'ho inserito in BL nel modello aggregato. Avrò fatto male ad inserirlo? sicuramente sarebbe passato inosservato, e comunque condivido, gran perdita di tempo per un adempimento inutile.

----------


## cesabas

il programma prevede la gestione delle spese personali di ristrutturazione e risparmio energetico?

----------


## studio_marra

Un mio cliente vorrebbe inviarmi un file csv o txt contenente tutte le fatture emesse. E' possibile importarlo in blustring?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Un mio cliente vorrebbe inviarmi un file csv o txt contenente tutte le fatture emesse. E' possibile importarlo in blustring?

  No... per i motivi esposti nella FAQ 01.02 
Vedi qui: Installazione ed aggiornamento del software (FAQ) - News ed approfondimenti - Software Contabilita Blustring: programma per la gestione di contabilità, bilanci, adempimenti fiscali, fatturazione

----------


## studio_marra

> No... per i motivi esposti nella FAQ 01.02 
> Vedi qui: Installazione ed aggiornamento del software (FAQ) - News ed approfondimenti - Software Contabilita Blustring: programma per la gestione di contabilità, bilanci, adempimenti fiscali, fatturazione

  Grazie. Buone feste.

----------


## Vecchio

Per sviluppatore.
Ho riscontrato questo problema molto strano: 
selezione altra azienda ------quando clicco sull'azienda in "C\base dati", solo per questa azienda, mi da il seguente errore 
    Microsoft office access 
  OErrore#3343:Formato di database
  C:\Coge07\basedati\nomeazienda.mdb non riconosciuto. 
Come posso risolvere? 
Grazie e Buon Anno a tutti.

----------


## sviluppatore

E' probabile che il file si sia corrotto a causa di uno sbalzo di corrente.
Hai una copia di backup?

----------


## carlorosati

Per sviluppatore.
In blustring avrei necessità di crearmi dei sezionali Vendite. Mi spiego meglio: Attività commerciale e produzione di pane, (altre info contabilità semplificata ed attività prevalente per volume d'affari dichiarata all'UFFicio IVa "commerciale"). Sono presenti 4 punti vendita con i relativi registri dei corrispettivi ed inoltre, a fine mese, vengono emesse fatture a singoli clienti. Operativamente, Blustring come potrebbe gestire tale casistica.
Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

Per quesiti tecnici, è disponibile l'ufficio tecnico di Blustring Software info@blustring.it  Contatti - UFFICIO TECNICO BLUSTRING SOFTWARE

----------


## carlorosati

Salve,
ma il mio "quesito" è considerato tecnico?
Grazie

----------


## Vecchio

> E' probabile che il file si sia corrotto a causa di uno sbalzo di corrente.
> Hai una copia di backup?

  Si, ho una copia, per fortuna. 
Mi chiede, nel caso non avessi una copia di backup, è possibile ripristinare il file? 
Grazie e Buon Lavoro.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Si, ho una copia, per fortuna. 
> Mi chiede, nel caso non avessi una copia di backup, è possibile ripristinare il file? 
> Grazie e Buon Lavoro.

  Dipende dal grado di corruzione. Se il file è molto danneggiato, è irrecuperabile.

----------


## ARMINEP@INWIND.IT

Buongiorno . ho cercato nella discussione quesiti simili al mio ma non ne ho trovati.
Devo registrare delle fatture acquisto cee in valuta, ma non capisco come e dove gestire l'importo in valuta e il cambio applicato, tanto per la stampa sui registri iva che per l'intrastat. 
Come devo fare?

----------


## miik

il programma non permette di inviare i modelli f24 relativi ad avvisi da 36bis con codici tributo 9001, 9002 etc.. 
entratel da errore in quanto il codice atto deve essere inserito per ogni codice tributo presente nella delega  
ERRORE! 'DATO OBBLIGATORIO' per il campo 'CODICE ATTO*' valorizzato con      |
|    '00000000000', l'utilizzo del Tributo '9001', prevede l'indicazione del   |
|    CODICE ATTO fornito dall'Amministrazione Finanziaria.                     |
+>(Rif. Specifiche Tecniche => Record 'V' da posizione 106 per 11 bytes)       |
+===> CONTROLLO PAGAMENTO : CONTENENTE ERRORI GRAVI <==========================+

----------


## c.t.

Salve a tutti,
sarei intenzionata a comprare il software.. ma ad oggi ancora non gestisce i dichiarativi oppure è un problema ora superato? grazie..

----------


## paolab

non ci sono problemi per i dichiarativi; l'unica precisazione da fare è che il software predispone i dati direttamente come li vuole la SOGEI, in automatico
(il link per procedere all'acquisto, se ti interessa: Contabile Telematico  )

----------


## carlorosati

Salve 
avrei esigenza di crearmi dei sezionali corrispettivi in quanto mi ritrovo a dover registrare i corrispettivi di tre punti vendita. Come bisogna procedere con Blustring?
Grazie

----------


## valentina-amb

Buonasera, 
lanciando la funzione bilancio mi risulta per lo stato patrimoniale un "risultato non contabilizzato" non riesco a capire da dove derivi... Ho già calcolato il risultato di esercizio.
Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

Per quesiti tecnici "generici", è possibile inoltrare un'email all'ufficio tecnico: info@blustring.it 
Per maggiori dettagli, invito a leggere il comunicato del 13/01/14: http://www.gestionestudio.net/comunicatoesteso.html 
Per affrontare problematiche specifiche, che richiedono necessariamente l'esame di un archivio contabile, è previsto il servizio SOS: CLICCA QUI

----------


## c.t.

> non ci sono problemi per i dichiarativi; l'unica precisazione da fare è che il software predispone i dati direttamente come li vuole la SOGEI, in automatico
> (il link per procedere all'acquisto, se ti interessa: Contabile Telematico  )

  grazie delle informazioni.

----------


## c.t.

buongiorno, 
acquistato il programma.. dove devo inserire tutti i miei dati in qualità di "gestione studio" ? 
in più: dove devo ricercare il n. licenza per metterlo nell'apposita finestra?  
grazie.

----------


## Tec

Buongiorno, 
problemino nella compilazione di Intra con il software Intra@web dell'AE. 
Se compilo Intra in blustring e poi importo il file.cee nell'applicativo dell'AE succede che vede le fatture Intra e le fatture Reverse charge (autofatture da operatori non europei) e quindi da errore (l'autofattura è naturalmente intestata a partita iva italiana).
Anche andando a verifcare l'anagrafica del codice iva risulta tutto ok, una  è Intra l'altra è reverse charge. 
Come si può fare per evitare che le autofatture con  il reverse charge vadano a finire nel file che Blustring prepara per INtra?
Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

Per quesiti tecnici "generici", è possibile inoltrare un'email all'ufficio tecnico: info@blustring.it 
 Per maggiori dettagli, invito a leggere il comunicato del 13/01/14: Clicca QUI 
 Per affrontare problematiche specifiche, che richiedono necessariamente l'esame di un archivio contabile, è previsto il servizio SOS.

----------


## cesabas

Buongiorno, sto registrando le prime fatture. Per un cliente mi è capitato che una ditta figuri sia tra i clienti che tra i fornitori. dalla maschera premo f2, clicco su importa da anagrafica comune e seleziono l'azienda (registrata come cliente). Viene caricata ma al momento del salvataggio non mi fa procedere perchè "il codice fornitore immesso è già utilizzato per un conto, o per l'anagrafica di un altro cliente o fornitore". Come si risolve? 
__________ 
p.S. Ho un problema anche con le ritenute enasarco, non riesco a modificare l'aliquota. Il software la porta al 6.75%, la fattura al 6.875 (RISOLTO CAMBIO ALIQUOTA)

----------


## studio_marra

Come fa un mio cliente ad esportare l'anagrafica clienti? Mi serve per poi caricare nel mio software il file delle fatture emesse.

----------


## sviluppatore

Per quesiti tecnici "generici", è possibile inoltrare un'email all'ufficio tecnico: info@blustring.it 
Per maggiori dettagli, invito a leggere il comunicato del 13/01/14:
Clicca QUI 
Per affrontare problematiche specifiche, che richiedono necessariamente l'esame di un archivio contabile, è previsto il servizio SOS. 
Per rispondere a quesiti, vi è l'ufficio tecnico, che potete contattare scrivendo a: info@blustring.it

----------


## assistenza tecnica

> buongiorno, 
> acquistato il programma.. dove devo inserire tutti i miei dati in qualità di "gestione studio" ? 
> in più: dove devo ricercare il n. licenza per metterlo nell'apposita finestra?  
> grazie.

  buonasera,
se ho ben compreso il quesito, il Suo studio sarà trattato come una normale basedati, quindi come una contabilità autonoma; i dati anagrafici vanno inseriti nella omonima sezione cliccando sul tasto in alto a sinistra; se Lei è un intermediario, potrà inserire poi i Suoi dati nella scheda "intermediario abilitato" all'interno dell'anagrafica azienda di ogni Suo cliente gestito con Blustring.
il codice di attivazione va immesso cliccando sul tasto giallo (chiave) posto a destra della schermata di apertura del programma, nel PANNELLO DI CONTROLLO.
cordiali saluti

----------


## assistenza tecnica

buonasera,
controlli di non aver utilizzato i codici IVA "22ib" e/o "22is", bensì di aver utilizzato il codice "22ed".
cordiali saluti

----------


## assistenza tecnica

buonasera,
sarà sufficiente che, dopo aver importato l'anagrafica cliente o fornitore dall'anagrafica comune, cambi il codice alfanumerico, ad esempio sostituendo 'ultima lettera con un "2".
cordiali saluti

----------


## paolab

Ciao a tutti! mi chiedo perché i tantissimi utilizzatori di contabile telematico che consultano continuamente questo bellissimo forum non intervengono mai per dare risposte agli altri utilizzatori! quando vengono proposte domande, quesiti...
Invito tutti ad intervenire quando uno degli amici-colleghi ha un dubbio. Non aspettiamo di intervenire solo quando abbiamo bisogno noi!!  interveniamo anche per aiutare gli altri!!
:-)
Non credi che lo strumento-forum potrebbe diventare ancora più utile?

----------


## Baldoria

Buongiorno,
ho acquistato il software ma mi installa la edizione Express e non ho il codice di attivazione.
Però sono riuscito a scaricare ed installare l'ultima release del 25/01/2014. 
Sbaglio qualcosa o è giusto così? 
Grazie

----------


## cesabas

Ti daranno a breve il codice per sbloccare tutte le funzionalità.
__________ 
Domanda:
Ho caricato da un file "unico on line" una dichiarazione e importato i debiti in rateizzazione imposte.
Ho generato le deleghe f24
Vado in gestione f24 e mi trovo le mie deleghe.
Tali importi dovranno essere versati con ravvedimento.
Ora la mia domanda è:
1- Apro la delega, inserisco i dati nella sezione ravvedimento operoso, li riverso nella delega e cancello il rigo relativo all'imposta (sarebbe una duplicazione visto che è già presente nella delega iniziale)? 
2- Quando ho più imposte e devo fare il ravvedimento per ognuna, è possibile far accorpare interessi e sanzioni in modo da non avere tanti righi ad essi relativi per quante sono le imposte da versare?
Grazie  
______________ 
Altra domanda.
Sto provando a generare un f24 per ravvedimento 3844 e 3843. Ho notato che il programma non permette di scegliere nè fornisce in automatico il codice per sanzioni e interessi. Manualmente inserisco quelli fornita dall'ade ( http://www1.agenziaentrate.gov.it/do...Ricorrenti.php ). E' normale?

----------


## sviluppatore

Inserendo il codice di attivazione, la versione EXPRESS si convertirà automaticamente in versione "completa".    

> Buongiorno,
> ho acquistato il software ma mi installa la edizione Express e non ho il codice di attivazione.
> Però sono riuscito a scaricare ed installare l'ultima release del 25/01/2014. 
> Sbaglio qualcosa o è giusto così? 
> Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

Riguardo il ravvedimento... 
Il programma genera automaticamente la delega per il ravvedimento per i codici tributo più comuni(es: 6001, 6002, etc.).
Per gli altri, occorre specificare nell'anagrafica del codice tributo, i codici tributo da utilizzare per sanzioni ed interessi.
Basta impostare i dati una volta!

----------


## cesabas

Ho inviato una mail perchè ho un problema con il ravvedimento di 3843/44.
Mi chiedevo inoltre se potesse essere possibile inserire un allert o un pulsante per il diritto camerale nella pagina di rateizzazione imposte.
Mi sto trovando molto bene cmq, credo di aver fatto la scelta giusta

----------


## cesabas

Qualcuno che ha blustring può provare a generare una delega da "calcolo ravvedimento" inserendo come codice tributo 3843 o 3844, sanzioni 8926, interessi 1998?
Non mi genera il telematico, mi restituisce un errore. 
Mettendo invece i dati da "dettaglio f24" senza farli generare automaticamente da ravvedimento tutto funziona.

----------


## c.t.

Io invece, una domanda terra-terra, ma che mi è utile per usare.. meglio il programma: come faccio a ingrandire il font visualizzato? grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Io invece, una domanda terra-terra, ma che mi è utile per usare.. meglio il programma: come faccio a ingrandire il font visualizzato? grazie.

  Non è possibile farlo, però puoi abbassare la risoluzione del monitor purché non sotto i 1024 X 768.
Abbassando la risoluzione, aumenta la dimensione dei caratteri visualizzati.

----------


## c.t.

Ok grazie, proverò.

----------


## nadia

alcune domande fatte dagli amici e relative risposte:
1) fa la stampa con progressivi dare/avere?
2) che tipo di gestione c'è per il bilancio, ossia genera la nota integrativa e quali sono i modelli formattati?
3) tra i dichiarativi rientrano anche la comunicazione polivalente e la comunicazione beni godimento ai soci?
4) ho visto nella demo che se vado nella sezione dichiarativa, il software è collegato ai software dell'agenzia delle entrate: i dati in contabilità vengono riportati oppure bisogna inserirli manualmente?
5) l'assistenza sarà via telefonica e via software?
6) nei dichiarativi, è possibile fare correttive ed integrative? 
7) se provengo da un altro software, può importare i dati? e il contrario? 
**  
1) Si: consente di effettuare tutte le stampe obbligatorie, compresa quella dei mastrini con il progressivo.
2) E' possibile stampare bilancio di verifica e redigere il bilancio CEE. Nel corso del 2014, è prevista un'implementazione piuttosto rilevante per il bilancio CEE.
3) Il software redige anche la comunicazione polivalente. Per la comunicazione dei beni assegnati ai soci, non avrebbe alcun senso implementare il programma poiché può essere fatta con l'apposito programma dell'AdE, e non richiede l'elaborazione di dati contabili.
4) L'esportazione dei dichiarativi SOGEI è automatica.
5) L'assistenza telefonica e/o in remoto viene venduta a parte. Sarebbe impossibile offrire anche assistenza telefonica a 195€ + IVA. In tanti ne fanno a meno essendo capaci da soli di risolvere i dubbi
6) Si.
7) Generalmente, è possibile importare le anagrafiche clienti e fornitori.

----------


## nadia

...dimenticavo: il link per l'acquisto:  Contabile Telematico
Gli abbonati al commercialista telematico hanno anche uno sconto del 10%!  :Wink:

----------


## zbozzige

Esiste la possibilità di fare una stampa del conto economico con due colonne di dati, una per quelli contabili e una per quelli fiscali?
Il software che usavo nel vecchio studio lo permetteva ed era cosa comoda...

----------


## Contabile

> Esiste la possibilità di fare una stampa del conto economico con due colonne di dati, una per quelli contabili e una per quelli fiscali?
> Il software che usavo nel vecchio studio lo permetteva ed era cosa comoda...

  Si è possibile, basta stampare dalla voce stampa bilancio il conto economico come prospetto fiscale (ULTIMA LINGUETTA a DX).

----------


## Contabile

Mirkoooooooooooooooooo........
Il 31 gennaio mi è scaduto il codice di attivazione.  
Licenza rinnovata (e non poteva essere altirmenti) ma senza il nuovo codice non posso far funzionare gli aggiornamenti successivi al 31 gennaio. 
Provvedi cortesemente.  Grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Mirkoooooooooooooooooo........
> Il 31 gennaio mi è scaduto il codice di attivazione.  
> Licenza rinnovata (e non poteva essere altirmenti) ma senza il nuovo codice non posso far funzionare gli aggiornamenti successivi al 31 gennaio. 
> Provvedi cortesemente.  Grazie.

  Ti ringrazio...
:-) 
Provvedo subito a comunicartelo per email

----------


## FrancescoVir

Potrei sapere come vi comportate con i dichiarativi visto che sogei non è il massimo!

----------


## Contabile

> Ti ringrazio...
> :-) 
> Provvedo subito a comunicartelo per email

  Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiuuuuuuuuuu  
Più veloce della luce. Grazie........................!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## sviluppatore

> Potrei sapere come vi comportate con i dichiarativi visto che sogei non è il massimo!

  In alternativa, puoi usare Vialibera, CGN, IPSOA (tutti questi possono importare i dati da Contabile Telematico).
A mio parere, però, SOGEI non è affatto male: lo trovo il più intuitivo in assoluto. Forse, manca di qualche utility, ma lo trovo il più pratico in assoluto.

----------


## Evasore Eretico

certo che i tecnici della sogay potrebbero anche impegnarsi un pochetto per migliorare i loro software, per esempio una bella anagrafica comune per non dover reinserire ogni anno i dati, gli immobili, le rate dei vari oneri 36% ecc..., bisognerebbe fare una mini-petizione  :Cool:

----------


## ARMINEP@INWIND.IT

Buongiorno.
Non riesco a far stampare iva e totale da pagare sulle note prestazioni professionali (Mod Gestionale>altri doc da fatturare), anche usando il layout di base. Questi dati compaiono solo sulle fatture. Come devo procedere?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buongiorno.
> Non riesco a far stampare iva e totale da pagare sulle note prestazioni professionali (Mod Gestionale>altri doc da fatturare), anche usando il layout di base. Questi dati compaiono solo sulle fatture. Come devo procedere?

  Per questioni così specifiche, potete contattare l'assistenza tecnica.
E' impossibile rispondere nel forum a domande di questo tipo.

----------


## Evasore Eretico

mi chiedevo, ma per le stampe HD è proprio necessario installare pdf worker? se uno ha già installato altri software tipo nitropdf o pdf995 non può usare quelli?

----------


## sviluppatore

> mi chiedevo, ma per le stampe HD è proprio necessario installare pdf worker? se uno ha già installato altri software tipo nitropdf o pdf995 non può usare quelli?

  L'installazione richiede 3 secondi! Non di più.
Diversamente, il software non può creare files PDF editabili

----------


## zbozzige

> Si è possibile, basta stampare dalla voce stampa bilancio il conto economico come prospetto fiscale (ULTIMA LINGUETTA a DX).

  Grazie mille Contabile,
utilissimo come sempre...

----------


## adrex

Due chiariamenti se possibile:
1) devo registrare una prestazione occasionale per ditta in semplificata. Si procede solamente con la registrazione in prima nota attivando il flag percipiente, per come ho sempre fatto per le ditte in ordinario, o potrei farlo anche registrandola con la funzione "fatture fornitori" e mettere il fornitore CNF? lo dicevo perchè cosi i documenti registrati li posso vedere dalla funzione "Fatt. Acquisto con ritenuta"... mentre se li registro tramite prima nota non vedo nulla!
2) A quando la funzione "Stampa in HD" per l'f24? Sviluppatore manca solo quello a tuo eccellente programma (mi sto facendo promotore anche con altri colleghi ad adottare blustring!..non mi fare sfigurare)

----------


## sviluppatore

1) Per le semplificate, tutti i costi non comprovati da fattura (comprese le prestazioni occasionali) vanno registrati come CNF, nella procedura per la registrazione delle fatture ricevute. Prossimamente, verrà affinata gestione delle ritenute. 
2) Mi hai letto nel pensiero :-) Difficilmente, sarà fatto entro marzo, ma è una delle implementazioni in programma. Peraltro, potendo generare PDF editabili, sarà possibile scegliere se consegnare al cliente la delega con la data di scadenza già impostata, oppure lasciare il campo in bianco.

----------


## sviluppatore

Ne approfitto per annunciare che è in fase di sviluppo una NUOVA procedura per il bilancio CEE. Ovviamente, si tratta di uno sviluppo che richiede tempo, ma prossimamente elencherò le principali novità della procedura in fase di realizzazione.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ne approfitto per annunciare che è in fase di sviluppo una NUOVA procedura per il bilancio CEE. Ovviamente, si tratta di uno sviluppo che richiede tempo, ma prossimamente elencherò le principali novità della procedura in fase di realizzazione.

  Complimenti; la aspettiamo con impazienza!

----------


## FrancescoPinna

> Ne approfitto per annunciare che è in fase di sviluppo una NUOVA procedura per il bilancio CEE. Ovviamente, si tratta di uno sviluppo che richiede tempo, ma prossimamente elencherò le principali novità della procedura in fase di realizzazione.

  In questi 4 anni mi hai fatto risparmiare 10.000 euro di software e mi trovo benissimo. A volte penso che dovrei farti una donazione per sdebitarmi....

----------


## sviluppatore

> In questi 4 anni mi hai fatto risparmiare 10.000 euro di software e mi trovo benissimo. A volte penso che dovrei farti una donazione per sdebitarmi....

  Grazie, gentilissimo...
:-)
Apprezzamenti di questo tipo mi ripagano di molti sforzi.
Con ciò che hai risparmiato, ti consiglio una bella vacanza  :Cool:  :Cool:  
Il problema è che molti accettano ancora TROPPO passivamente le condizioni capestro praticate da alcuni produttori, del tipo:
- devi pagare 3000€ ogni anno;
- ai 3000€, devi aggiungere circa 500€ per ogni postazione utilizzata;
- Acquistando, ti vincoli a pagare il canone per almeno 3 anni.
- Dopo i 3 anni, puoi recedere, ma SOLO dando un preavviso di almeno 3 mesi. In caso contrario, dovrai pagare il canone per un ulteriore anno.
- Se recedi, non potrai, (o potrai farlo in maniera limitata) accedere ai tuoi archivi contabili.

----------


## sviluppatore

... e tutto questo in cambio di cosa? di programmi moderni? 
Macché... parliamo di programmi che se per puro caso ti sbagli e stampi un registro IVA, poi per poter modificare le registrazioni del periodo stampato, devi seguire delle procedure di sblocco astruse.

----------


## FrancescoVir

La paura di dover imparare ad usare un nuovo software è una delle barriere tecnologiche che frenano il nostro progresso!
E chi spende soldoni per il proprio software è convinto che è il miglior software al mondo, senza aver prima provato altro!!!!

----------


## zbozzige

Buongiorno,
una domanda veloce.
Esiste la possibilità, durante la registrazione di una fattura, di vedere tutte le altre fatture registrate per quel fornitore, senza uscire dalla registrazione?
Sto registrando una nota di credito e vorrei vedere come ho registrato la fattura relativa... Con le funzionalità che vedo posso solo vedere il totale fattura ma non l'Iva, il codice Iva ecc.ecc.
Col vecchio programma era possibile schiacciando F6... Entravo nell'anagrafica del cliente e potevo vedere tutti i movimenti dell'anno nel dettaglio....e pure cambiare anno... 
Vi ringrazio.

----------


## sviluppatore

[QUOTE=zbozzige;275432]Buongiorno,
una domanda veloce.
Esiste la possibilità, durante la registrazione di una fattura, di vedere tutte le altre fatture registrate per quel fornitore, senza uscire dalla registrazione? 
Cliccando sull'iconcina verde collocata in corrispondenza del fornitore, puoi visualizzare il mastrino , vale a dire, tutte le operazioni dell'anno che hanno riguardato quel fornitore.

----------


## zbozzige

[QUOTE=sviluppatore;275433]  

> Buongiorno,
> una domanda veloce.
> Esiste la possibilità, durante la registrazione di una fattura, di vedere tutte le altre fatture registrate per quel fornitore, senza uscire dalla registrazione? 
> Cliccando sull'iconcina verde collocata in corrispondenza del fornitore, puoi visualizzare il mastrino , vale a dire, tutte le operazioni dell'anno che hanno riguardato quel fornitore.

  Grazie mille.... 
Un'altra domanda: fattura Telecom recante accredito.
Ho ricevuto una fattura Telecom nella quale viene riconosciuto il credito maturato nella fattura precedente (9,00 Euro).
Detto credito viene stornato prima del totale fattura e inserito come "fuori campo Iva". 
Come posso contabilizzare questo recupero del credito all'interno della registrazione della fattura? Se metto conto "fornitori" generico mi riduce il totale del conto ma il credito Telecom rimane aperto.
Col software che usavo prima era possibile indicare in un rigo il conto "fornitore" e il codice del fornitore, in questo caso Telecom, così la contabilizzazione avveniva automaticamente. Registravo la fattura e mi "chiudeva" il credito all'interno del fornitore. 
Grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

Puoi utilizzare il conto CREDITI DIVERSI tra le contropartite.
Poi, potrai girocontare il conto in oggetto con il saldo del fornitore. 
PS: per domande di questo tipo, chiedo gentilmente di rivolgersi all'assistenza tecnica.

----------


## miik

> alcune domande fatte dagli amici e relative risposte:
> 1) fa la stampa con progressivi dare/avere?
> 2) che tipo di gestione c'è per il bilancio, ossia genera la nota integrativa e quali sono i modelli formattati?
> 3) tra i dichiarativi rientrano anche la comunicazione polivalente e la comunicazione beni godimento ai soci?
> 4) ho visto nella demo che se vado nella sezione dichiarativa, il software è collegato ai software dell'agenzia delle entrate: i dati in contabilità vengono riportati oppure bisogna inserirli manualmente?
> 5) l'assistenza sarà via telefonica e via software?
> 6) nei dichiarativi, è possibile fare correttive ed integrative? 
> 7) se provengo da un altro software, può importare i dati? e il contrario? 
> **  
> ...

   
come mai al rigo vh12 per i mensili mi riporta il debito al netto dell'acconto versato?

----------


## sviluppatore

> come mai al rigo vh12 per i mensili mi riporta il debito al netto dell'acconto versato?

  Strano... in ogni caso, per domande specifiche, non è questa la sede. E' previsto un apposito servizio che è possibile contattare tramite email.

----------


## massi77

Buongiorno, ieri un cliente mi ha domandato quanto avrebbe pagato rateizzando il saldo iva annuale al 16.06.2014 o al 16.07.2014. Entrando nella parte del programma relativa alla rateizzazione delle imposte, ho inserito a mano il saldo iva per effettuare una simulazione, ma ho notato questa cosa: se inserisco ad esempio l'importo di euro 2.000 e gli dico che verso da giugno il calcolo della maggiorazione e degli interessi è esatto, ma quando vado stampare la rateizzazione mi sembra non corretto l'importo degli interessi. Per me è corretto, sulla base di quanto riportato nel sito dell'agenzia delle entrate, prendere l'importo della rata con la maggiorazione e moltiplicarlo per 0,33% e multipli. Quindi per la rata del 16.07.2014 l'importo degli interessi dovrebbe essere 1,11 e non 1,08 come riporta il programma. Per la rata successiva 2,22 e così via. Se invece la rateizzazione viene fatta partire dal 16.07.2014, in alcuni siti ho trovato che il calcolo della maggiorazione dello 0,40% deve essere calcolata sull'importo già maggiorato dell'1,20% mentre il programma calcola la maggiorazione facendo (2.000x0,40%)x4. Chiedo quindi se è corretto quello che fa il programma, visto che è una cosa che interessa tutti gli utilizzatori del software.

----------


## sviluppatore

Il calcolo è perfetto per la rateizzazione da marzo. 
Riguardo la rateizzazione da giugno/luglio, ancora è prematuro... la procedura sarà aggiornata a tempo debito.
PS: per eventuali dubbi su casi specifici, NON è questa la sede: vi è il servizio di assistenza.

----------


## cesabas

Una richiesta per lo sviluppatore.
Mi trovo con una società a dover compilare la dichiarazione iva. Al momento della generazione mi da errore "dati anagrafici risultano incompleti".
Ho compilato integralmente:
dati anagrafici
dati fiscali
attività esercitate
dati societari
soci
intermediario 
Ora sicuramente ci sarà un errore da parte mia, però la soluzione dovrebbe in qualche modo saltare all'occhio e non dover essere ricercata a tentativi. Non è il caso di evidenziare in giallo come per altri campi le voci che devono essere necessariamente compilate????
E' un'ora che perdo a trovare dove sia l'errore  
risolto dovevo compilare il campo persona fisica con i dati del legale rappresentante...magari si potrebbe cambiare il nome della maschera e impostarlo come imprenditore/legale rappresentante

----------


## sviluppatore

> Una richiesta per lo sviluppatore. 
> risolto dovevo compilare il campo persona fisica con i dati del legale rappresentante...magari si potrebbe cambiare il nome della maschera e impostarlo come imprenditore/legale rappresentante

  Se hai impiagato un'ora per fare ciò, NON è colpa del programma.
Mi sembra molto elementare:  Presupposti formali per l&#39;esportazione dei dati nei software dichiarativi - YouTube

----------


## cesabas

A me sinceramente sembra normale non dover compilare nulla nella scheda persona fisica, quando il cliente è una società. Magari è il caso di cambiare il nome della maschera. Tra l'altro basterebbe fare una guida unica e non divisa tra sito, assistente fiscale, video. Un software deve essere intuitivo.

----------


## sviluppatore

Forse sei stanco! Può capitare, ma ripeto, non è colpa del programma. 
Nella scheda PERSONA FISICA, c'è scritto espressamente: PER I SOGGETTI DIVERSI DALLE PERSONE FISICHE, INSERIRE I DATI DEL LEGALE RAPPRESENTANTE. Più chiaro di così! :Smile:

----------


## cesabas

Hai ragione non l'avevo proprio letto.
Sono cmq andato a cercare la soluzione nell'assistente fiscale nella sezione relativa alle anagrafiche, poi alla fine l'ho trovato qui Configurazione del software - Software Contabilita Blustring: programma per la gestione di contabilità, bilanci, adempimenti fiscali, fatturazione e non ho pensato di poterlo trovare in un video. Imho una guida unica e completa potrebbe aiutare anche nella ricerca delle soluzioni.
Però indicare in giallo i dati obbligatori da inserire (magari permettendo di salvare anche se non sono inseriti), aiuterebbe.

----------


## sviluppatore

Riguardo la documentazione... 
Il mio intento sarebbe quello di realizzare una lunga serie di video tutorials poiché i manuali non li legge nessuno. Questo però, come puoi immaginare, richiede tempo. 
In ogni caso, ti invito a confrontare la documentazione del software Contabile Telematico (Video tutorials + manuale operativo online) con i manualoni di altri programmi, e poi vediamo...
Insomma, tutto è migliorabile, ma non penso che dal punto dell'usabilità, il software abbia da invidiare qualcosa ai prodotti della concorrenza.

----------


## cesabas

Mirko come ti ho detto in altre occasioni per me il software è una bomba. Ovviamente tutto è migliorabile!

----------


## sviluppatore

> Mirko come ti ho detto in altre occasioni per me il software è una bomba. Ovviamente tutto è migliorabile!

  Grazie...  :Big Grin:  
A proposito di migliorie, come promesso, annuncio che la settimana prossima verrà introdotta una gestione COMPLETAMENTE NUOVA del bilancio CEE.
Rispetto alla procedura attuale, la nuova offrirà:
1) Migliore layout del bilancio, a vantaggio della leggibilità.
2) Non vi sarà più il doppio aggancio: conto operativo / conto del bilancio CEE; conto del bilancio CEE / codice rigo XBRL. L'aggancio sarà unico, a vantaggio della facilità di utilizzo.
3) Sarà possibile importare i bilanci delle contabilità esterne (non gestite con il Contabile Telematico) e predisporre automaticamente il bilancio CEE.
4) Sarà possibile esportare in Excel il bilancio CEE dettagliato (anziché il solo bilancio CEE "ridotto" secondo lo schema previsto da infocamere.
5) Stato patrimoniale, conto economico, e nota integrativa "conviveranno" nello stesso documento (anziché in documenti collegati). Così, sarà più facile gestire e personalizzare la nota integrativa.

----------


## sviluppatore

Come è facile immaginare, si tratta di una procedura piuttosto complessa da realizzare, e pertanto, richiede un certo tempo per lo sviluppo.
La settimana prossima verrà rilasciato un primo STEP, che consentirà di stampare il bilancio con il nuovo layout, e di importare bilanci da contabilità esterne. 
Ancora, non sarà possibile né esportare il bilancio in Excel, né redigere la nota integrativa, né predisporre il bilancio in formato XBRL.
Queste implementazioni verranno fornite più avanti, presumibilmente entro la fine di aprile (ma, è difficile stimare con precisione i tempi necessari per lo sviluppo). 
Tuttavia, fino a quando la nuova procedura non sarà ultimata, sarà possibile utilizzare anche la vecchia.
Per accedere alla vecchia procedura, sarà sufficiente selezionare: 
menu STAMPE / STAMPA BILANCIO - sezione BILANCIO CEE, e cliccare sul pulsante VECCHIA PROCEDURA (in basso, a destra).

----------


## doriangray978

> 1) Per le semplificate, tutti i costi non comprovati da fattura (comprese le prestazioni occasionali) vanno registrati come CNF, nella procedura per la registrazione delle fatture ricevute. Prossimamente, verrà affinata gestione delle ritenute. 
> 2) Mi hai letto nel pensiero :-) Difficilmente, sarà fatto entro marzo, ma è una delle implementazioni in programma. Peraltro, potendo generare PDF editabili, sarà possibile scegliere se consegnare al cliente la delega con la data di scadenza già impostata, oppure lasciare il campo in bianco.

  Complimenti per tutto... permettete una domanda ?
registrando una fattura di un minimo (costo) e successivamente facendo la comunicazione Iva questa non finisce come, credo dovrebbe, nelle spese non imponibili.. come mai?
Grazie e saluti

----------


## sviluppatore

Non saprei.. per poter rispondere sul caso specifico, devo necessariamente esaminare l'archivio contabile (servizio SOS). 
In ogni caso, il contenuto della comunicazione dati IVA dipende dagli agganci dei codici IVA utilizzati. Pertanto, verificate i codici IVA utilizzati nelle registrazioni contabili.

----------


## Patty76

> Complimenti per tutto... permettete una domanda ?
> registrando una fattura di un minimo (costo) e successivamente facendo la comunicazione Iva questa non finisce come, credo dovrebbe, nelle spese non imponibili.. come mai?
> Grazie e saluti

  In realtà non credo che gli acquisti nei confronti di fornitori ricadenti nel regime dei minimi debbano confluire nel quadro delle operazioni non imponibili, in quanto l'aggancio iva, derivante dalla legge introduttiva del regime dei minimi, dice operazione EX ART. 1 c. 100 finanziaria 2008....non parla di semplice non imponibilità.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Grazie...  
> A proposito di migliorie, come promesso, annuncio che la settimana prossima verrà introdotta una gestione COMPLETAMENTE NUOVA del bilancio CEE.
> Rispetto alla procedura attuale, la nuova offrirà:
> 1) Migliore layout del bilancio, a vantaggio della leggibilità.
> 2) Non vi sarà più il doppio aggancio: conto operativo / conto del bilancio CEE; conto del bilancio CEE / codice rigo XBRL. L'aggancio sarà unico, a vantaggio della facilità di utilizzo.
> 3) Sarà possibile importare i bilanci delle contabilità esterne (non gestite con il Contabile Telematico) e predisporre automaticamente il bilancio CEE.
> 4) Sarà possibile esportare in Excel il bilancio CEE dettagliato (anziché il solo bilancio CEE "ridotto" secondo lo schema previsto da infocamere.
> 5) Stato patrimoniale, conto economico, e nota integrativa "conviveranno" nello stesso documento (anziché in documenti collegati). Così, sarà più facile gestire e personalizzare la nota integrativa.

  Salve, ho scaricato oggi l'aggiornamento e subito sono andato a vedere le novità riguardanti il bilancio CEE. La cosa è molto interessante, però, forse una scarsa conoscenza mia del programma, ancora non riesco a trovare anche nella nuova procedura come poter stampare un bilancio con il raffronto dell'anno precedente.
E' semplicemente una mia svista oppure non viene data affatto questa possibilità?  
grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

Questo sarà possibile quando sarà data la possibilità di predisporre il "fascicolo di bilancio". 
Quello pubblicato è un primo STEP. In attesa, è ancora possibile utilizzare la vecchia procedura per esportare il bilancio CEE in Excel, anche al fine di effettuare confronti con gli esercizi precedenti, o altre analisi.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGSgZV4pqHE

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

grazie mille per l'immediata risposta. 
Il fatto di dover estrarre il bilancio prima in excel per poter eventualmente stampare in pdf un bilancio con il raffronto con l'anno precedente era una "prassi" che già mi era nota. Quello che intendevo dire è che si potrebbe tornare utile magari aggiungere una spunta in questa nuova procedura che consenta di aggiungere anche la colonna per il raffronto in maniera diretta, senza così dove procedere prima all'estrazione di excel. Nel mio caso specifico (e come penso tanti altri), spesso mi trovo a dover stampare velocemente delle bozze di bilancio dove mi viene richiesto anche il raffronto con il periodo precedente e per questo motivo troverei utile poter procedere alla stampa direttamente e graficamente già corretta.  
Io attualmente utilizzo Zucchetti come software principale e a tempo perso sto provando anche blustring. E sotto molti punti di vista ritengo blustring anche superiore, sopratutto in taluni automatismi che fanno apparire Zucchetti vecchio di 10 anni.

----------


## sviluppatore

> grazie mille per l'immediata risposta. 
> Io attualmente utilizzo Zucchetti come software principale e a tempo perso sto provando anche blustring. E sotto molti punti di vista ritengo blustring anche superiore, sopratutto in taluni automatismi che fanno apparire Zucchetti vecchio di 10 anni.

  Grazie per il riscontro  :Smile:  
Riguardo il discorso di Excel, proverò a rispondere in poche righe.
Molti sviluppatori (me compreso) per l'elaborazione di confronti e/o analisi dei dati fanno l'estrapolazione in Excel per 2 motivi fondamentali:
1) Excel è il miglior strumento per analizzare/elaborare dati;
2) E' molto più rapido sviluppare una procedura che estrapoli i dati in Excel, piuttosto che sviluppare una procedura che analizzi i dati in un altro ambiente;
Detto altrimenti, per realizzare una procedura NON in Excel che elabori/analizzi i dati di bilancio, occorrerebbero tempi di sviluppo lunghissimi, e non si potrebbero ottenere le stesse performances che si possono ottenere con un file Excel ben strutturato.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

L'estrazione dei dati in excel,  soprattutto come viene fatta da blustring,  è un valore aggiunto non da poco.  Quello che dicevo è che a volte potrebbe tornare utile l'aggiunta di una procedura che permetta di stampare il bilancio con il raffronto direttamente in pdf molto velocemente magari per la semplifice archiviazione e cose simili.

----------


## adrex

Se registro con l'opzione quick input il registro iva mi riporta tante righe iva (nonostante l'aliquota sia sempre al 22%) quante le causali di costo. Mi chiedevo ... non si potrebbe fare in modo che il rigo iva che viene stampato nel registro sia unico per aliquota? ciò comporterebbe un grosso risparmio in termini di numero di pagine da stampare e anche una migliore visualizzazione per controllare che le fatture siano registrate correttamente (io mi controllo sempre l'iva che ho imputato nella registrazione con la fattura stessa).

----------


## sviluppatore

> Se registro con l'opzione quick input il registro iva mi riporta tante righe iva (nonostante l'aliquota sia sempre al 22%) quante le causali di costo. Mi chiedevo ... non si potrebbe fare in modo che il rigo iva che viene stampato nel registro sia unico per aliquota? ciò comporterebbe un grosso risparmio in termini di numero di pagine da stampare e anche una migliore visualizzazione per controllare che le fatture siano registrate correttamente (io mi controllo sempre l'iva che ho imputato nella registrazione con la fattura stessa).

  No... registrando in modalità QUICK INPUT, verranno stampati SOLO i codici IVA movimentati.
Detto altrimenti, se movimento solo il codice IVA 22, varrà stampato un solo rigo.

----------


## dotto_re

Buonasera,
utilizzo il software blustring e ho bisogno di una info in merito al regime del margine.
Un mio cliente acquista da privati dei videogames usati per rivenderli on line.  
Per registrare l'acquisto del bene usato dal privato utilizzo la schermata della registrazione fatture da fornitore ma invece di selezionare il fornitore indico COSTI NON DA FATTURA (perché si tratta di una ricevuta del privato e non di fattura), poi indico il costo d'acquisto, codice iva non imponibile e poi compilo la schermata del regime speciale del margine. E' giusto? oppure dovrei trattare la ricevuta alla stregua di una fattura e indicare anche i dati del privato? 
Inoltre, due domande secche:
1) è giusto applicare il regime analitico in questo caso?
2) dato che la vendita dell'usato è solo occasionale, il cliente deve dotarsi del registro di carico/scarico dei beni usati?  
Grazie.

----------


## FrancescoVir

> 1) *Per le semplificate, tutti i costi non comprovati da fattura (comprese le prestazioni occasionali) vanno registrati come CNF, nella procedura per la registrazione delle fatture ricevute*. Prossimamente, verrà affinata gestione delle ritenute. 
> 2) Mi hai letto nel pensiero :-) Difficilmente, sarà fatto entro marzo, ma è una delle implementazioni in programma. Peraltro, potendo generare PDF editabili, sarà possibile scegliere se consegnare al cliente la delega con la data di scadenza già impostata, oppure lasciare il campo in bianco.

  Se registro come cnf le ricevute per prestazioni occasionali il "percipiente" che andrà nel 770 dove lo devo inserire?
Il software genera tanti F24 quante sono le ritenute o c'è la possibilità di generare un unico F24?
Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

Nella maschera di compilazione del modello F24 è presente la sezione RITENUTE DA VERSARE.
Da lì, è possibile generare automaticamente il 1040 per tutte le ritenute del mese. 
PS: lo chiedo per cortesia... per questioni tecniche, scrivete ad info@blustring.it. Il servizio di assistenza risponderà.

----------


## Tec

Bilancio cee nuovo 
Buongiorno sviluppatore, sto approntando il bilancio cee e ho visto la novità al riguardo. 
Ho visto che di default non prende gli agganci da me fatti negli anni precedenti (sono abbonata da anni) ma c'è la configurazione automatica. 
Memore di una precedente simulazione preferirei lasciare la vecchia configurazione da me fatta e in maniera certosina aggiustata.
E' possibile recuperare in qualche modo i vecchi agganci del bilancio cee (i miei usati per i bilanci anno 2012)? 
Grazie
Ps: marginalmente, perché facilmente aggirabile con il software agenzia entrate f24 on line, il nuovo f24  Elide non è ancora implementato, giusto? per adesso scarico il tradizionale e poi modifico nell'applicativo.

----------


## sviluppatore

Se non ha personalizzato il piano dei conti CEE, gli agganci verranno ripresi in automatico.
Basta cliccare sul pulsante CONFIGURAZIONE AGGANCI AUTOMATICA.  http://www.blustring.it/files/nuovocee30.pdf

----------


## Tec

era proprio quello che volevo dire, ho fatto la configurazione personalizzata.
c'è modo di tenerla?
Ho anche investito molto tempo per mettere a posto gli agganci secondo le mie preferenze.
Aggiungo che con l'opzione ritorna alla vecchia procedura bilancio cee tutto torna a funzionare e il bilancio è a posto.
Però anche i collegamenti ai dichiarativi fiscali (simulazione agganci quadro RF) nella procedura nuova sono saltati.
Anche in quelle voci avevo lavorato moltissimo, studi di settore con agganci spostati, deducibilità ridotta, etc.   

> Se non ha personalizzato il piano dei conti CEE, gli agganci verranno ripresi in automatico.
> Basta cliccare sul pulsante CONFIGURAZIONE AGGANCI AUTOMATICA.  http://www.blustring.it/files/nuovocee30.pdf

----------


## sviluppatore

In collegamenti ai dichiarativi non dipendono dal bilancio CEE. 
Se hai personalizzato il pdc operativo, allora il programma riaggancerà AUTOMATICAMENTE i nuovi conti al nuovo schema cee.
Se hai personalizzato il vecchio schema cee, dovrai agganciare manualmente i conti del pdc operativo che hai agganciato ai conti cee da te creati.
In alternativa, puoi continuare ad usare la vecchia procedura.

----------


## dotto_re

> Buonasera,
> utilizzo il software blustring e ho bisogno di una info in merito al regime del margine.
> Un mio cliente acquista da privati dei videogames usati per rivenderli on line.  
> Per registrare l'acquisto del bene usato dal privato utilizzo la schermata della registrazione fatture da fornitore ma invece di selezionare il fornitore indico COSTI NON DA FATTURA (perché si tratta di una ricevuta del privato e non di fattura), poi indico il costo d'acquisto, codice iva non imponibile e poi compilo la schermata del regime speciale del margine. E' giusto? oppure dovrei trattare la ricevuta alla stregua di una fattura e indicare anche i dati del privato? 
> Inoltre, due domande secche:
> 1) è giusto applicare il regime analitico in questo caso?
> 2) dato che la vendita dell'usato è solo occasionale, il cliente deve dotarsi del registro di carico/scarico dei beni usati?  
> Grazie.

   
nessuno può darmi una mano?

----------


## sviluppatore

> nessuno può darmi una mano?

  Per domande così tecniche è previsto il servizio di assistenza. Non sarebbe possibile fornire una risposta a gettone in un forum.

----------


## adrex

> No... registrando in modalità QUICK INPUT, verranno stampati SOLO i codici IVA movimentati.
> Detto altrimenti, se movimento solo il codice IVA 22, varrà stampato un solo rigo.

  ti giro immagine del registro ivasviluppatore.JPG

----------


## sviluppatore

Non rispondo a domande su quesiti su casi specifici.
Per questo, è previsto il servizio SOS. Senza vedere l'archivio contabile, è impossibile rispondere.

----------


## cesabas

Buongiorno! come si cancella un cespite caricato per errore?
Ho modificato la fattura di acquisto cambiato il conto, ma non riesco a cancellare il cespite da gestione cespite!
Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buongiorno! come si cancella un cespite caricato per errore?
> Ho modificato la fattura di acquisto cambiato il conto, ma non riesco a cancellare il cespite da gestione cespite!
> Grazie

  Occorre aprire la scheda anagrafica del cespite (da GESTIONE CESPITI) e cliccare sul pulsante ELIMINA (in basso, a destra).
Se non viene eliminato, verifica la sezione MOVIMENTAZIONI della scheda anagrafica. Se il cespite risulta movimentato, non può essere eliminato.

----------


## cesabas

entro in gestione cespiti, schede cespiti, seleziono il cespite e clicco sulla lente..in basso a destra c'è solo il pulsante per uscire. Nelle movimentazioni invece non c'è nulla forse perchè ho modificato la fattura.
Se clicco sul secchio dell'immondizia mi dice che è impossibile eliminare il record. La tabella ivafornitori contiene record correlati

----------


## sviluppatore

> entro in gestione cespiti, schede cespiti, seleziono il cespite e clicco sulla lente..in basso a destra c'è solo il pulsante per uscire. Nelle movimentazioni invece non c'è nulla forse perchè ho modificato la fattura.
> Se clicco sul secchio dell'immondizia mi dice che è impossibile eliminare il record. La tabella ivafornitori contiene record correlati

  Strano...
Per poter rispondere sul caso specifico, dobbiamo necessariamente esaminare l'archivio contabile. Per questo, è stato istituito il servizio SOS.

----------


## Tec

Ciao Sviluppatore, ti segnalo che facendo l'aggancio automatico   dei conti come suggeritomi il sw mi ha chiuso i ratei passivi del patrimoniale all'interno della voce ratei attivi. Conto riscop viene chiuso nel bilancio cee 26.210.100. Nulla di complesso, rivedo l'aggancio ma te lo segnalo per verificare l'anomalia.
Per il resto sembra tutto a posto.   

> In collegamenti ai dichiarativi non dipendono dal bilancio CEE. 
> Se hai personalizzato il pdc operativo, allora il programma riaggancerà AUTOMATICAMENTE i nuovi conti al nuovo schema cee.
> Se hai personalizzato il vecchio schema cee, dovrai agganciare manualmente i conti del pdc operativo che hai agganciato ai conti cee da te creati.
> In alternativa, puoi continuare ad usare la vecchia procedura.

----------


## Simone Casanova

Buongiorno a tutti, da neofita del programma vi chiedo:
funziona ancora il riporto dei file verso i dichiarativi CGN , ora che sono sul cloud?  non trovo il modo ...
come non trovo il modo di importarli nei dichiarativi VIA LIBERA  ( sto provando con le dichiarazioni IVA)
i cap delle località in anagrafica , sono sempre da aggiungere manualmente?

----------


## sviluppatore

Vedi qui:  La compilazione di UNICO La compilazione di UNICO con CGN

----------


## sviluppatore

> Vedi qui:  La compilazione di UNICO La compilazione di UNICO con CGN

  PS: io consiglio SOGEI: NULLA ha da invidiare agli altri, è (a mio avviso) più intuitivo, fai prima, ed è gratis.

----------


## Simone Casanova

> PS: io consiglio SOGEI: NULLA ha da invidiare agli altri, è (a mio avviso) più intuitivo, fai prima, ed è gratis.

  Grazie, infatti volevo solo capire le differenze e cosa andavo a perdere o guadagnare ($$ a parte)

----------


## sviluppatore

> Grazie, infatti volevo solo capire le differenze e cosa andavo a perdere o guadagnare ($$ a parte)

  Nel software CGN ci sono delle utilità in più.
Personalmente, non le uso, e faccio prima (molto prima) con i software SOGEI, che ritengo più snelli e pratici.
Ovviamente, è questione di abitudine e di "gusti".

----------


## Dott.frapet

Buona sera a tutti, apprezzo molto l'ultimo aggiornamento di blustring riguardante la possibilità di importare bilanci esterni da files excel e naturalmente anche il nuovo fascicolo di bilancio ancora da definire. Vorrei però chiedere come mai la procedura funziona solo con excel e non con open office e libre office. Penso che dato che le funzioni dei vari software sono molto simili e dato che anche i due software open source leggono facilmente i files excel si potrebbe facilmente implementare anche l'uso di blustring con questi due. Cosa ne pensate? Grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

Excel è il miglior strumento per l'analisi dei dati.
E' vero che è a pagamento, ma ritengo che il rapporto qualità/prezzo sia ottimo. Oggi, con 99,00€ all'anno, è possibile installare Office in ben 5 postazioni! 
Gli altri pacchetti tipo Open Office, per me NON ESISTONO: richiederebbero tempi di sviluppo lunghissimi, e dato il costo esiguo di Excel, non avrebbe senso realizzare una procedura in 5 mesi, quando per Excel è sufficiente un mese.

----------


## Dott.frapet

Non pensavo fosse così impegnativo implementare la procedura su open office. E' stato molto chiaro. Grazie.

----------


## hexagon6

il software è pronto per la comunicazione polivalente relativa al 2013, o è necessario attendere un aggiornamento?
ho provato a generare la comunicazione, ma il controllo di file internet mi rivela un file vuoto.
(ho aggiornato file internet e il modulo di controllo dello spesometro)
Cosimo

----------


## sviluppatore

> il software è pronto per la comunicazione polivalente relativa al 2013, o è necessario attendere un aggiornamento?
> ho provato a generare la comunicazione, ma il controllo di file internet mi rivela un file vuoto.
> (ho aggiornato file internet e il modulo di controllo dello spesometro)
> Cosimo

  Si... il software è pronto.
Istruzioni: CLICCA QUI 
Se non riesce, può richiedere il servizio SOS.

----------


## pipelly

Ma ct gestisce i pagamenti multipli? Cioe' se con un assegno pago 4 fatture posso registrarlo con un unico passaggio?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ma ct gestisce i pagamenti multipli? Cioe' se con un assegno pago 4 fatture posso registrarlo con un unico passaggio?

  Si... nella registrazione di PN FORNITORI, basta compilare 4 righi del dettaglio contabile

----------


## adrex

> ti giro immagine del registro ivaAllegato 771

  Quello da me indicato non ritengo sia un caso specifico, poichè la risoluzione del problema può solo migliorare il programma a mio parere. Cmq l'errore del doppio rigo IVA su registro si verifica quando vado ad impostare nell'anagrafica del cliente il campo "dati abituali supplementari" e poi utilizzo l'opzione quick input e compilo due campi iva per due conti diversi.problema blustring.JPG

----------


## sviluppatore

Io non ho rilevato alcun problema per la modalità QUICK INPUT, che mi pare funzioni in modo ECCELLENTE.
Peraltro, non sono giunte altre segnalazioni.
In ogni caso, appena possibile, farò ulteriori test.

----------


## Simone Casanova

Buongiorno
riguardo excel : predispongo una situazione economica di un cliente in semplificata, se decido poi di esportarla in formato xls , mi da un foglio excel con un ordine dei dati e valori un po "sparpagliati" . Sbaglio qualcosa o è giusto così e devo poi io ricomporlo per poi eventualmente modificare i dati che mi servono?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buongiorno
> riguardo excel : predispongo una situazione economica di un cliente in semplificata, se decido poi di esportarla in formato xls , mi da un foglio excel con un ordine dei dati e valori un po "sparpagliati" . Sbaglio qualcosa o è giusto così e devo poi io ricomporlo per poi eventualmente modificare i dati che mi servono?

  Per il bilancio di verifica (NON CEE) conviene esportare in WORD.
E poi, COPIA/INCOLLA in Excel

----------


## Simone Casanova

> Per il bilancio di verifica (NON CEE) conviene esportare in WORD.
> E poi, COPIA/INCOLLA in Excel

  grazie mille

----------


## studio_marra

Come faccio in Blustring a registrare una fattura acquisto servizi extraue? Esiste una guida?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Come faccio in Blustring a registrare una fattura acquisto servizi extraue? Esiste una guida?

  Per domande specifiche, scrivere a: info@blustring.it

----------


## Simone Casanova

Buongiorno, 
immettendo i dati dei clienti in anagrafica, riportandoli da altri programmi, mi chiedo se c'è la possibilità di fare il classico copia incolla dei dati, senza doverli ricopiare ogni volta . Provando a cliccare col mouse nella cella del programma , non succede nulla, esiste un metodo per farlo ? 
Grazie

----------


## Simone Casanova

Riguardo all'importazione dall'anagrafica comune, se importo un fornitore che è anche percipiente, non mi importa i dati corrispondenti alla scheda percipiente che si apre in automatico ; è normale?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buongiorno, 
> immettendo i dati dei clienti in anagrafica, riportandoli da altri programmi, mi chiedo se c'è la possibilità di fare il classico copia incolla dei dati, senza doverli ricopiare ogni volta . Provando a cliccare col mouse nella cella del programma , non succede nulla, esiste un metodo per farlo ? 
> Grazie

  Si, basta fare CTRL + V

----------


## ARMINEP@INWIND.IT

Buongiorno. Per la comunicazione polivalente del 1 trim 14 relativo a Black list, se uso la funzione "blacklist" mi predispone il vecchio formato di comunicazione blacklist, mentre se uso la funzione "spesometro" estrapolando solo i dati BL mi inserisce in comunicazione non solo le anagrafiche flaggate in "BlackList" ma  anche tutti gli altri Cli/Fo esteri non Black list flaggati per il quadro BL dello spesometro 2014. 
E' possibile far si che nelle comunicazioni mensili o trimestrali compaiano solo i BlackList, e che gli stessi non compaiano poi a fine anno in quanto gia dichiarati? Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buongiorno. Per la comunicazione polivalente del 1 trim 14 relativo a Black list, se uso la funzione "blacklist" mi predispone il vecchio formato di comunicazione blacklist, mentre se uso la funzione "spesometro" estrapolando solo i dati BL mi inserisce in comunicazione non solo le anagrafiche flaggate in "BlackList" ma  anche tutti gli altri Cli/Fo esteri non Black list flaggati per il quadro BL dello spesometro 2014. 
> E' possibile far si che nelle comunicazioni mensili o trimestrali compaiano solo i BlackList, e che gli stessi non compaiano poi a fine anno in quanto gia dichiarati? Grazie

  Ora, per le comunicazioni BlackList, occorre utilizzare la procedura dello spesometro.
Prima di generare il file telematico, occorre marcare il flag BL.
E' testata e funziona. Per assistenza in merito, occorre richiedere il servizio SOS.

----------


## c.t.

Buongiorno,
predisposto file .rcc per l'invio (spesometro) cioè  autenticato e controllato il file creato.. mi scarta la fornitura motivo: 01 (praticamente risulterebbe illeggibile): perchè? è capitato anche a voi?.. mi sembra di sì, ma non mi ha formato, come leggo, un file .dcm...! 
fatto, tutto ok, risolto leggendo qui sul forum! inviato!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## cesabas

c'è un modo per stampare tutto lo spesometro e non i singoli quadri?

----------


## sviluppatore

> c'è un modo per stampare tutto lo spesometro e non i singoli quadri?

  Ho preferito optare per la stampa dei singoli quadri poiché questo assurdo modello può avere quadri composti anche da OLTRE 200 moduli.
E' incredibile, ma purtroppo, sono stati capaci di questo.

----------


## studio_marra

Devo elaborare una black list con blustring. Ho generato il file. Il passo successivo è il controllo in Entratel, ma qui ho un problema. Qual è il modulo di controllo da utilizzare? Il vecchio modulo di controllo "comunicazioni black list" (utilizzando questo genera un errore), oppure quello della Comunicazione Polivalente (utilizzando questo non viene generato nessun file)?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Devo elaborare una black list con blustring. Ho generato il file. Il passo successivo è il controllo in Entratel, ma qui ho un problema. Qual è il modulo di controllo da utilizzare? Il vecchio modulo di controllo "comunicazioni black list" (utilizzando questo genera un errore), oppure quello della Comunicazione Polivalente (utilizzando questo non viene generato nessun file)?

  Dal 2014, occorre utilizzare la procedura per la comunicazione polivalente. Pertanto, occorre scaricare i moduli di controllo relativi allo spesometro. 
Per poter rispondere sul problemi specifici, dobbiamo necessariamente esaminare l'archivio contabile tramite il servizio SOS.

----------


## studio_marra

Mi conferma che in Blustring per elaborare la black list dal 2014 bisogna andare da: Comunicazioni periodiche - Spesometro ed elaborare il quadro BL?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Mi conferma che in Blustring per elaborare la black list dal 2014 bisogna andare da: Comunicazioni periodiche - Spesometro ed elaborare il quadro BL?

  Si, occorre generare lo spesometro con il SOLO quadro BL.

----------


## tintitutin

Buongiorno,
ho notato che nella pagina 'Gestioni fiscali' di Blustring c'è un icona titolata 'Console telematica'.
Volevo sapere se ci sono integrazioni tra i due programmi e, eventualmente, in che modo collegarli visto che li uso entrambi. 
Grazie. 
Marco Cirone

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buongiorno,
> ho notato che nella pagina 'Gestioni fiscali' di Blustring c'è un icona titolata 'Console telematica'.
> Volevo sapere se ci sono integrazioni tra i due programmi e, eventualmente, in che modo collegarli visto che li uso entrambi. 
> Grazie. 
> Marco Cirone

  Cliccando sul comando, si esegue il software CT TELEMATICI: CLICCA QUI 
NOTA: per motivi ancora da accertare, in alcuni PC, il click sul pulsante in oggetto non esegue l'applicativo. In questo caso, basta fare un DOPPIO CLICK sull'icona del desktop per l'esecuzione di CTTELEMATICI.

----------


## sviluppatore

Approfitto del forum per rispondere pubblicamente ad una domanda sempre più frequente in questi giorni: come posso redigere il bilancio CEE per le contabilità esterne (che NON usano il Contabile Telematico)? 
Abbiamo realizzato 2 procedure alternative:
1) La predisposizione del bilancio (1)
2) La predisposizione del bilancio (2) 
In sintesi: 
la prima realizza un "collegamento permanente" tra il programma di contabilità utilizzato e la contabilità esterna. A regime, consente di redigere i bilanci delle contabilità esterne in modo estremamente rapido.
Per contro, il primo anno in cui viene utilizzata richiede di essere opportunamente configurata: il piano dei conti della contabilità esterna deve essere importato ed agganciato ad piano dei conti CEE del software Contabile Telematico.
Questa operazione potrebbe richiedere tempi un pò lunghi. 
La seconda procedura risulterà decisamente più snella anche per il primo esercizio di utilizzo.
A regime, risulterà un pò più lenta della precedente, ma prevede comunque la possibilità di riclassificare AUTOMATICAMENTE il bilancio esterno. 
Per maggiori dettagli, rimando alle guide linkate.

----------


## Simone Casanova

DELEGHE INPS
Le deleghe  inps dei clienti per le varie scadenze, vanno caricate manualmente una per una, o c'è qualche automatismo ?

----------


## sviluppatore

> DELEGHE INPS
> Le deleghe  inps dei clienti per le varie scadenze, vanno caricate manualmente una per una, o c'è qualche automatismo ?

  I contributi IVS vanno caricati manualmente

----------


## claudioct

Salve,
mi servirebbe una mano per una scrittura contabile.
Una srl che gestivo con un software diverso, nel 2012 ha avuto una perdita fiscale. All'epoca feci la scrittura crediti per imp. anticipate a imposte ant.
Quest'anno, il primo con cui ho gestito l'srl con blustring, vi è stato un utile e quindi vorrei riassorbire la perdita facendo la scrittura opposta al 31/12/2013.  Il dubbio è se devo fare la scrittura manuale oppure esista un qualche automatismo. E poi quale conto utilizzare in contropartita a erario c/ires da compensare (conto su cui avevo caricato il valore di "crediti per imposte anticipate"). 
Grazie e buon lavoro.
Claudio

----------


## sviluppatore

Le scritture di questo tipo vanno caricate manualmente come scritture di contabilità generale (COGE).

----------


## adrex

ho una ditta per la quale effettuo la registrazione delle fatture tramite due registri iva. Durante le registrazioni il programma si porta in default il registro ad esempio n.2. se devo registrare le fatture sul registro ad esempio n.20 devo ad ogni registrazione cambiare il numero di registro. Esiste un modo per evitare che debba ad ogni registrazione cambiare il numero di registro? @sviluppatore - se non esiste non si potrebbe trovare un espediente come quel di un vecchio programma che utilizzavo e cioè che una volta variato il numero di registro, tutte le successive registrazioni di default vengano contabilizzate sullo stesso senza dover più effettuare alcun cambiamento?

----------


## sviluppatore

Il modo già c'è:
menu GESTIONE CONTABILE /UTILITA CONT. IVA /CARICAMENTO REGISTRAZIONI IN CONTABILITA SEPARATE
Si imposta il registro che deve essere proposto di default (es:22), e si procede con il caricamento delle registrazioni che devono andare nel 22 
Nota: Così, il programma imposterà automaticamente il registro desiderato, appena il puntatore passa sul campo TIPO DOCUMENTO

----------


## Simone Casanova

Gestione deleghe f24
A chi usa questo programma in abbinato con un software di gestione telematici.
Come vi comportate in occasione di una scadenza con molte deleghe da predisporre ? create una cartella apposita su  blustring file creati , tipo  "scadenze16052014" e poi andate a prelevare i file? Vi create un file excel per capire di chi avete predisposto la delega e di chi no?
Sarei curioso di capire il metodo più "ingegnoso" per riuscire a non dimenticare per strada qualche delega o a non incappare nel classico "doppio" invio...

----------


## sviluppatore

> Gestione deleghe f24
> A chi usa questo programma in abbinato con un software di gestione telematici.
> ...

  Si tratta di 2 programmi complementari, ma distinti.
Il lavoro del software CTTELEMATICI inizia quando finisce il lavoro del programma di contabilità.
Riguardo l'invio: questo viene fatto tramite CTTELEMATICI. Pertanto, prima di effettuare un invio, tramite CTTELEMATICI, è possibile verificare se l'invio è già stato fatto.

----------


## tintitutin

Secondo me sarebbe utile (non so quanto fattibile) far in modo che sulla stampa della delega F24 compaia una nota riportante il testo inserito nel campo 'Annotazioni' oppure il testo inserito nel campo 'Nome da assegnare al file'.
In questo modo risulterebbe più agevole l'individuazione del relativo file telematico nella cartella 'FileCreati'. 
Marco

----------


## cesabas

e' possibile fare in modo che anche le nuove aziende inserite trovino i conti e i fornitori/clienti aggiunti nel salvataggio globale?
Altrimenti è possibile salvare sempre ed automaticamente i clienti/fornitori nell'anagrafica comune?   
Basta duplicare un'azienda presente nel salvataggio globale...il problema è che dobbiamo ricordarci di salvare sempre nel globale e soprattutto di riselezionare le aziende dopo ogni aggiornamento

----------


## sviluppatore

Le impostazioni generali (tra cui, il setting del salvataggio globale) possono essere salvate:  IL salvataggio delle impostazioni generali - News ed approfondimenti - Software Contabilita Blustring: programma per la gestione di contabilità, bilanci, adempimenti fiscali, fatturazione

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

Diciamo che questa è stata la prima vera occasione che ho avuto per testare la funzionalità della gestione "fiscale" di blustring. Mi sono limitato nel caso specifico solo al comparto delle persone fisiche, lasciando a Zucchetti tutto il resto. Uno dei forti limiti che ho dovuto affrontare è proprio la "non" gestione dei dichiarativi. Questo ovviamente per colpa del consueto mostruoso ritardo con il quale l'ADE rilascia i propri applicativi. In genere io quando opero mi comporto nel seguente modo: una volta ultimate le varie contabilità, con l'ausilio di appositi fogli di calcolo in excel preparati da me stesso, mi ricostruisco quello che dovrebbe essere il modello unico e da questo tutta l'esposizione finanziaria. Però, siccome l'errore o la dimenticanza è sempre dietro l'angolo, sono solito SEMPRE, prima di confermare i calcoli, fare un "passaggio" dentro il modello di dichiarazione reale in modo da confrontare i due modelli: se speculari, vado avanti e confermo, se noto differenze , mi chiedo il perché e comincio l'analisi per scovare l'errore (magari anche solo di battitura). 
Come dicevo, considerato il forte ritardo con il quale l'agenzia rilascia gli applicativi (solo oggi è stato reso disponibile l'unico PF 2014, mentre nulla c'è tutt'ora per per le SC 2014, mentre dal versante zucchetti è più di un mese che già opero in tal senso), questa impostazione trova forti limiti con blustring. Fino a quando si tratta di gestire poche dichiarazioni, in vista della scadenza del versamento delle imposte prevista per metà giugno, la cosa di per sé non rappresenta un problema; ma quando si ha a che fare con tante dichiarazioni, 20 giorni per gestirle tutte potrebbero essere pochi.  
Ora non conosco la mole di lavoro che ha suggerito, per non gravare sui costi e pertanto sul prezzo di vendita dell'applicativo, di lasciare la gestione dei dichiarativi esternamente, limitandosi al comunque ottimo file di esportazione, però, alla luce di queste difficoltà che - ripeto - non dipendono da blustring, si potrebbe studiare un modo "indolore" per superarle. Non so, un fac simile completo di dichiarazione (con annessi tutti i quadri, non solo quelli reddituali) da compilare e tenere conservato in attesa del software ufficiale così da limitarsi, una volta caricato il file estratto da BS, semplicemente al controllo dello scarico. Naturalmente, la soluzione ottimale prevederebbe, in base ai dati inclusi nel fac simile della dichiarazione, anche la gestione dei riepilogo dei versamenti, con la generazione delle deleghe, senza dover attendere la possibilità di importare il file generato dall'applicativo SOGEI. Naturalmente, non so quanto possa gravare una gestione di questo tipo della parte fiscale e quanta differenza ci possa essere tra il prevedere un qualcosa di simile e direttamente l'integrazione del comparto dichiarativo. 
Ovviamente, qualora Blustring in qualche modo dovesse già svolgere quanto suggerito, mi scuso per non averlo notato. Quello che io sono riuscito a trovare fino ad ora è una semplice simulazione dei quadri e non un sistema più complesso che possa permettere di ovviare ai ritardi su indicati.

----------


## zbozzige

> Diciamo che questa è stata la prima vera occasione che ho avuto per testare la funzionalità della gestione "fiscale" di blustring. Mi sono limitato nel caso specifico solo al comparto delle persone fisiche, lasciando a Zucchetti tutto il resto. Uno dei forti limiti che ho dovuto affrontare è proprio la "non" gestione dei dichiarativi. Questo ovviamente per colpa del consueto mostruoso ritardo con il quale l'ADE rilascia i propri applicativi. In genere io quando opero mi comporto nel seguente modo: una volta ultimate le varie contabilità, con l'ausilio di appositi fogli di calcolo in excel preparati da me stesso, mi ricostruisco quello che dovrebbe essere il modello unico e da questo tutta l'esposizione finanziaria. Però, siccome l'errore o la dimenticanza è sempre dietro l'angolo, sono solito SEMPRE, prima di confermare i calcoli, fare un "passaggio" dentro il modello di dichiarazione reale in modo da confrontare i due modelli: se speculari, vado avanti e confermo, se noto differenze , mi chiedo il perché e comincio l'analisi per scovare l'errore (magari anche solo di battitura). 
> Come dicevo, considerato il forte ritardo con il quale l'agenzia rilascia gli applicativi (solo oggi è stato reso disponibile l'unico PF 2014, mentre nulla c'è tutt'ora per per le SC 2014, mentre dal versante zucchetti è più di un mese che già opero in tal senso), questa impostazione trova forti limiti con blustring. Fino a quando si tratta di gestire poche dichiarazioni, in vista della scadenza del versamento delle imposte prevista per metà giugno, la cosa di per sé non rappresenta un problema; ma quando si ha a che fare con tante dichiarazioni, 20 giorni per gestirle tutte potrebbero essere pochi.  
> Ora non conosco la mole di lavoro che ha suggerito, per non gravare sui costi e pertanto sul prezzo di vendita dell'applicativo, di lasciare la gestione dei dichiarativi esternamente, limitandosi al comunque ottimo file di esportazione, però, alla luce di queste difficoltà che - ripeto - non dipendono da blustring, si potrebbe studiare un modo "indolore" per superarle. Non so, un fac simile completo di dichiarazione (con annessi tutti i quadri, non solo quelli reddituali) da compilare e tenere conservato in attesa del software ufficiale così da limitarsi, una volta caricato il file estratto da BS, semplicemente al controllo dello scarico. Naturalmente, la soluzione ottimale prevederebbe, in base ai dati inclusi nel fac simile della dichiarazione, anche la gestione dei riepilogo dei versamenti, con la generazione delle deleghe, senza dover attendere la possibilità di importare il file generato dall'applicativo SOGEI. Naturalmente, non so quanto possa gravare una gestione di questo tipo della parte fiscale e quanta differenza ci possa essere tra il prevedere un qualcosa di simile e direttamente l'integrazione del comparto dichiarativo. 
> Ovviamente, qualora Blustring in qualche modo dovesse già svolgere quanto suggerito, mi scuso per non averlo notato. Quello che io sono riuscito a trovare fino ad ora è una semplice simulazione dei quadri e non un sistema più complesso che possa permettere di ovviare ai ritardi su indicati.

  Condivido in pieno l'osservazione del Collega....
Blustring è fantastico e migliora di giorno in giorno mano a mano che vengon scoperti bug e effettuate migliorie...però, dal punto di vista dei dichiarativi, sarebbe bello avere la possibilità di anticipare la Sogei....come accade anche con altre case concorrenti di Blustring....
Il tutto per una questione di tempi... Dover dire al cliente "attendi che non ho ancora il software dell'AdE" è un po' "brutto"... 
Detto questo, resta sempre e comunque il migliore in rapporto qualità/prezzo... Poco da dire...

----------


## sviluppatore

Solitamente, consiglio l'utilizzo dei software SOGEI (in abbinamento al programma di contabilità) per 2 motivi:
1) Semplicità di utilizzo;
2) Prezzo (GRATIS). 
In alternativa, in abbinamento con il software Blustring, è possibile utilizzare altri software dichiarativi come ad esempio: CGN, VIALIBERA, IPSO, etc.. Gestione adempimenti fiscali (UNICO, IRAP, IVA) http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=PaQo51KR-9s http://www.blustring.it/blog/index.php?id=ifl8mj68 
In sintesi, è abbinabile con TUTTI i software dichiarativi dotati di una funzione di IMPORT DA FILE TELEMATICO.

----------


## sviluppatore

Aggiungo... tra i software che ho citato, chi volesse contenere al massimo i costi, può valutare CGN: il software è di per sé GRATIS, e si paga in base alle dichiarazioni trasmesse. 
Chi invece preferisse aspettare la pubblicazione dei software SOGEI, nell'attesa, può stampare le simulazioni dei quadri fiscali (RG, RE, RF, studi, etc.)

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

Si, sono consapevole del fatto che esistano altri programmi in commercio che possano ovviare al problema. Però, detto da utilizzatore, preferirei pagare quello che dovrei spendere per acquistare un programma esterno, direttamente per avere il modulo integrato dentro BS. Questo per millemila motivi, anche di organizzazione e procedurali: converrai con me che può rappresentare una scocciatura dover
1. creare il file per l'esportazione
2. elaborare la dichiarazione esternamente
3. prendere il file della dichiarazione creato e caricarlo nuovamente in BS per la generazione dei riepiloghi del versamento e degli F24 
Il tutto senza considerare che se magari faccio una modifica, debbo dover rifare tutto il giro daccapo. 
Onestamente, se devo spendere 200 euro per blustring + altri 200 euro (sparo cifre a caso) per poter gestire i dichiarativi senza patemi, preferire pagare direttamente 400 euro per blustring e avere tutto integrato. 
Questa cosa credo inoltre converrà anche a Blustring, in quanto, per quello che offre (perchè lo ritengo interessante non solamente in relazione al prezzo basso) merita di essere considerato uno strumento efficace sotto tutti i punti di vista e non semplicemente un software pensato "lo utilizzo per iniziare, se poi le cose vanno bene passo ad un software completo". Secondo me dovreste ragionare su questa possibilità e magari prevedere la possibilità futura di un  modulo aggiuntivo da acquistare a parte, per non far lievitare il prezzo di acquisto al fine di preservare il medesimo posizionamento sul mercato (qualora lo si voglia preservare). 
Capisco inoltre che ci siano le simulazione dei quadri però, per dire, con zucchetti riesco ad avere tutta la situazione sotto controllo, con blustring così facendo un po' mi perdo con il rischio di sbagliare. 
Naturalmente i miei vogliono essere solo suggerimenti per migliorare il programma, non lamentele sia chiaro.

----------


## sviluppatore

Blustring + programma esterno (commerciale) costerebbe sempre infinitamente meno di Zucchetti! 
E' chiaro che se modifico un dato in contabilità, devo rifare l'esportazione, ma questa richiede pochi secondi: 
un click per esportare, ed un click per importare.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Confermo quanto detto da sviluppatore. Io non utilizzo il software ade per le mie dichiarazioni, bensì uno nel quale importo i dati elaborati con blustring.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Blustring + programma esterno (commerciale) costerebbe sempre infinitamente meno di Zucchetti!

  Beh, insomma... blustring + dichiarativi del sole 24 ore stiamo prossimi ai 1000 euro annui. Con zucchetti che fa molte promozioni per i primi anni stiamo su quelle cifre (poi cominciano i dolori...). E' chiaro che zucchetti poi è modulare e tanti altri moduli vengono pagati a parte a seconda del contratto, così come il prezzo varia anche in base agli utenti. Ad ogni modo, non metto assolutamente in discussione la convenienza puramente economica di blustring, del quale, ripeto, sono un grandissimo estimatore (a me blustring piace a prescindere dal prezzo accessibile a tutti). Come già detto in passato, lo ritengo sotto molto aspetti anche superiore a Zucchetti che utilizzo da 8 anni. Però il vantaggio di zucchetti da questo versante è, come dicevo, la possibilità di tenere tutto sotto controllo in un unico strumento. Faccio un esempio banale: ho una persona fisica in regime dei minimi e al tempo stesso un rapporto di lavoro dipendente e infine rendite di fabbricati e terreni. Riuscire ad avere un quadro completo della situazione fiscale e previdenziale con Zucchetti ho impiegato 30 minuti, con blustring e altri software connessi un paio di ore (ovviamente va anche tenuto in considerazione che zucchetti ormai lo conosco quasi alla perfezione, blustring e gli altri sto provvedendo molto lentamente e quasi a tempo perso).  
Quello che voglio dire è che basterebbe offrire la possibilità di poter compilare tutti i quadri della dichiarazione per poter effettuare le simulazioni complete, caricando anche gli acconti versati. In questo modo senza dover fare mille giri potrei sapere subito l'esborso finanziario del cliente (saldo e acconti, considerando anche crediti preesistenti) e regolarmi di conseguenza. Io non parlo ovviamente della generazione del file telematico per inviare la dichiarazione bypassando completamente i software dichiarativi, ma, oltre ad offrirmi la possibilità di precaricare tutti i quadri della dichiarazione (per esempio, i redditi di lavoro dipendente da CUD vanno caricati direttamente nel software dichiarativo dopo l'esportazione), restituirmi con precisione la situazione fiscale e previdenziale. Non so quanto tempo possa portare via la realizzazione di tutto ciò e se il costo in termini di tempo rende il tutto proibitivo, però quello che so è che se sono riuscito io a realizzare il tutto con un semplicissimo foglio in excel partendo dal reddito, non penso che sia impossibile come cosa (dopo tutto lo sviluppatore di blustring ha realizzato anche un ottimo foglio in excel per la gestione dell'IRPEF che ho acquistato mesi fa). 
Perché per come stanno le cose, almeno per come la vedo io, Blustring rappresenta un "compromesso" che a seconda delle esigenze può essere accettabile o meno. E considerate le potenzialità intrinseche del programma, mi dispiace come cosa. Come già detto a suo tempo, io vorrei sostituire zucchetti non perchè costa in più, ma perché su taluni aspetti non mi convince. E tali aspetti rappresentano proprio il punto di forza di blustring. Se si riuscisse a superare tale limite, blustring per me rappresenterebbe la perfezione. 
A proposito: è normale che ogni volta che effettuo un aggiornamento debba reinserire la chiave di attivazione e mi annulla il percorso in rete per gli archivi? Perché fino a quando si tratta di tenerlo installato su un solo pc come è tutt'ora, il problema porta via pochi secondi, ma qualora dovessi installarlo su più postazioni di mia proprietà la cosa rappresenterebbe un po' una scocciatura.

----------


## sviluppatore

Zucchetti con dichiarativi a 1000€?
Ma dai? Non diciamo eresie. Guarda, che conosco (a grandi line) i prezzi della concorrenza!
Se lo devi installare su almeno 3 postazioni, non paghi meno di 4000€! 
Detto questo, non voglio parlare di prezzi.
Io sostengo che Blustring + dichiarativi consenta di lavorare più rapidamente di Zucchetti (anche per le dichiarazioni fiscali).
Ovviamente, ognuno ha un proprio modo di lavorare, e può concordare o meno con questa affermazione.

----------


## sviluppatore

Visto che si parla della "praticità" di Zucchetti, vorrei far notare una cosa.
Se con Zucchetti (o altri programmi) stampi in definitiva i registri IVA, ma poi ti penti, e decidi di apportare delle variazioni ad un esercizio chiuso, devi chiamare l'esorcista.
Con blustring, è un gioco da ragazzi: basta anticipare le date di blocco (bastano 2 click).

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Zucchetti con dichiarativi a 1000€?
> Ma dai? Non diciamo eresie. Guarda, che conosco (a grandi line) i prezzi della concorrenza!
> Se lo devi installare su almeno 3 postazioni, non paghi meno di 4000€!

  Per i nuovi clienti fanno delle offerte molto invitanti per i primi anni (infatti ho detto "all'inizio, poi cominciano i dolori). Poi si torna ai prezzi ordinari che sono quelli che hai indicato tu (a partire da 4000 euro...). Ma come dicevo, non è questo l'oggetto della mia discussione. 
Per ristampare i registri con zucchetti non ci vuole l'esorcista, ma esiste una sezione apposita (che non sto qui ad indicare) per annullare la stampa in definitiva e ristampare i registri. Roba di 5 minuti. Parlo con cognizione perché tra i circa 200 clienti e 30 collaboratori, è capitato che qualche registro stampato si sia smarrito e abbiamo proceduto alla ristampa. Il tutto senza dover fare chissà quale salto mortale. Ma anche per questo, come ho già detto, non ho mai messo in discussione i vantaggi di blustring sotto tanti aspetti, tantomeno mi voglio mettere a fare inutili confronti se sia migliore l'uno o l'altro. 
Ribadisco ancora una volta: io sono un grande estimatore di blustring (e infatti lo sto consigliando pure a qualche mio cliente più "evoluto"), semplicemente sarei più "felice" se ci fosse almeno un qualcosa che riguardasse anche la parte dichiarativa che vada aldilà della simulazione dei quadri. Non necessariamente la possibilità di predisporre la dichiarazione, ma quantomeno un qualcosa simile al foglio di calcolo che hai predisposto per le persone fisiche. Qualcosa di questo tipo integrato direttamente in blustring potrebbe essere sufficiente per offrire un quadro completo della situazione ed offrire la possibilità di attendere con tutta calma il rilascio del dichiarativo della sogei. E' chiaro se tutto non è fattibile, pazienza. Ci si arrangia in qualche modo. Anche perché penso che questa discussione debba servire per dare suggerimenti su come rendere il programma migliore e non per parlare dei problemi o aspetti procedurali (esiste l'assistenza per questi). Se poi quelli che vogliono essere solo dei suggerimenti su come rendere il programma migliore non sono graditi, lo si dice e si evita così di perdere tempo a riportarli.

----------


## Esattore

Buongiorno,
sarei interessato ad acquistare un programma per la gestione della contabilità e dopo aver consultato il sito blustring avrei alcune domande da farvi:
1) software blustring e software del commercialista telematico sono la stessa cosa? Se non è così in cosa si differenziano?
2) a che serve l'edizione "Small business" se non ha aggiornamenti? Uno la acquista e poi non ha gli aggiornamenti ed allora a che serve?
3)la differenza tra l'edizione professional e quella professionale plus sta solo nel fatto che nella prima non è prevista l'assistenza?
4)cosa significa che l'edizione professionale costa 195 euro + iva e l'aggiornamento è previsto per un anno? Il secondo anno cosa pagherò? E negli anni successivi? 
Grazie per l'attenzione.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Buongiorno,
> sarei interessato ad acquistare un programma per la gestione della contabilità e dopo aver consultato il sito blustring avrei alcune domande da farvi:
> 1) software blustring e software del commercialista telematico sono la stessa cosa? Se non è così in cosa si differenziano?
> 2) a che serve l'edizione "Small business" se non ha aggiornamenti? Uno la acquista e poi non ha gli aggiornamenti ed allora a che serve?
> 3)la differenza tra l'edizione professional e quella professionale plus sta solo nel fatto che nella prima non è prevista l'assistenza?
> 4)cosa significa che l'edizione professionale costa 195 euro + iva e l'aggiornamento è previsto per un anno? Il secondo anno cosa pagherò? E negli anni successivi? 
> Grazie per l'attenzione.

  mi permetto di rispondere io (se poi sbaglio qualcosa correggetemi):
1) si
2) infatti non conviene, sempre meglio la professional
3) sembrerebbe di si, anche se un minimo di assistenza viene garantita anche con la sola professional
4) Per un anno potrai installare tutte le versioni aggiornate che vuoi (gli aggiornamenti vengono inclusi nel pacchetto completo del programma da reinstallare "ex novo"), nel senso che il codice seriale che ti verrà dato funzionerà con tutte le versioni del programma rilasciate fino alla data di scadenza. Superato l'anno, si tratta in pratica di acquistare nuovamente il programma (ti verrà fornito un nuovo seriale) che andrà ad installarsi sopra quello vecchio esattamente come avviene per gli aggiornamenti. In sostanza, ti viene fornito un nuovo seriale che ti consentirà per un altro anno di scaricare nuove versioni del programma aggiornate. Il prezzo da pagare sarà sempre 195 euro + iva.

----------


## sviluppatore

Perfetto... ti ringrazio
:-) 
Non avrei potuto rispondere meglio

----------


## Esattore

Grazie per avermi risposto.
Posso fare altre domande? Scusate, ma sono un neo-abilitato e la scelta del software è un passo importante.
1) Una volta che un cliente è stato registrato, avrò un file che esporterò sul programma sogei e quindi potrò generare ad esempio il quadro G dei redditi, se è una società in semplificata? 
2) Allo stesso modo potrei derivare per fare la dichiarazione iva o un 770?
3) Se dovessi fare un intrastat o una comunicazione polivalente, potrei derivare dalla contabilità?  
Grazie.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

Si, al programma non manca proprio nulla: solo la parte dei dichiarativi dovrai predisporla con blustring ed importare il file da esso generato all'interno di un software dichiarativo. Per quanto concerne l'intrastat o la comunicazione prevalente, se non erro, viene predisposto tutto direttamente da blustring senza necessitare di applicativi esterni (ma questa parte non l'ho mai utilizzata al momento).

----------


## FrancescoVir

> Si, al programma non manca proprio nulla: solo la parte dei dichiarativi dovrai predisporla con blustring ed importare il file da esso generato all'interno di un software dichiarativo. Per quanto concerne l'intrastat o la comunicazione prevalente, se non erro, viene predisposto tutto direttamente da blustring senza necessitare di applicativi esterni (ma questa parte non l'ho mai utilizzata al momento).

  Confermo e per di più aggiungo che, a differenza di software parecchio costosi, blustring predispone automaticamente l'intrastat...

----------


## Esattore

La mia scelta sarà effettuata tra questo programma e quello del CafDoc.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

Non so se è solo un problema mia o qualche anomalia dovuta all'integrazione con il nuovo software unico 2014 pf della sogei: in pratica ho gestito la dichiarazione, da cui scaturisce un  credito dal quadro LM + acconti e un saldo a debito da quadro inps (gestione separata) + acconti. Se successivamente importo la dichiarazione in blustring, il quadro LM me lo importa correttamente per quanto concerne il riepilogo dei versamenti (solo acconto acconto di dicembre), mentre relativamente la gestione separata INPS non mi indica nessun importo, nè relativamente al saldo ne ai due acconti.

----------


## sviluppatore

Il quadro RR risultava correttamente compilato?

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Il quadro RR risultava correttamente compilato?

  salvo sviste grossolane, mi sembra tutto corretto: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4751012/5.pdf 
se può servire per approfondire la questione (al solo fine di risolvere un eventuale bug) posso inviare i file sorgenti via mail.

----------


## sviluppatore

Verificherò la procedura per la rateizzazione da quadro RR. 
Colgo l'occasione per ricordare che grazie al servizio SOS, è possibile chiedere assistenza su casi specifici: assistenza SOS - Software Contabilita Blustring: programma per la gestione di contabilità, bilanci, adempimenti fiscali, fatturazione 
Il servizio costa SOLO 10€ + IVA. La somma pagata viene rimborsata se il problema dipende da un bug del programma.

----------


## Esattore

Sono sempre io e vi chiedo un parere, siccome la mia scelta sarà tra blustring e cafdoc.
Cafdoc mi ha fatto un preventivo per i primi due anni che consiste in:
- contabilità
- dichiarativi
- F24
- comunicazioni fiscali ( intrastat, comunicazione iva, comunicazione polivalente, eccetera) 
Prezzo 615 euro per i primi due anni, poi chissà? 
Per voi perchè dovrei scegliere blustring? Spiegatemi e convincetemi  :Wink:

----------


## FrancescoVir

615 anno?
Il prezzo di blustring è di 195 + IVA ( non cambia da anni e spero non cambi in seguito).
Gli f24 e tutte le comunicazioni sono comprese nel prezzo, i dichiarativi li esporti nei sogei o CGN o dove vuoi tu...
In tempi di crisi bisogna ridurre i costi, non ti pare di risparmiare quasi 400 euro annui!?
P.S. Poi la contabilità si può tenere anche con un foglio Excel!!!

----------


## sviluppatore

Io vorrei aggiungere una cosa che ritengo fondamentale: Blustring non si sceglie solo per il prezzo, ma perché a livello contabile è addirittura superiore!
Posso dimostrare che, nella generalità dei casi, si fa molto prima a caricare le registrazioni contabili. Inoltre, offre strumenti di analisi spesso assenti anche nei programmi che costano 4000€ (es: scadenzario, partitari, rendiconto finanziario, etc.) 
Ovviamente, io sono di parte, ma sono talmente sicuro di quello che affermo che consento di provare il programma liberamente (senza nemmeno una registrazione). Di solito, gli altri NON lo fanno.... 
Insomma, con Blustring, il commercialista può spendere meno, ed offrire un servizio migliore ai propri clienti!

----------


## nadia

... e si può acquistare da qui: Contabile Telematico  :Smile:

----------


## Esattore

Mi avete quasi convinto  :Wink: 
Adesso mi guarderò i video su youtube, prima di procedere all'acquisto.
P.s. io continuo a rimanere affascinato dalla fotina dell'utente Nadia.

----------


## Simone Casanova

> Solitamente, consiglio l'utilizzo dei software SOGEI (in abbinamento al programma di contabilità) per 2 motivi:
> 1) Semplicità di utilizzo;
> 2) Prezzo (GRATIS). 
> In alternativa, in abbinamento con il software Blustring, è possibile utilizzare altri software dichiarativi come ad esempio: CGN, VIALIBERA, IPSO, etc.. Gestione adempimenti fiscali (UNICO, IRAP, IVA) L&#39;utilizzo di software dichiarativi commerciali - YouTube Software CGN: collegamento con Blustring Contabilità - News ed approfondimenti - Software Contabilita Blustring: programma per la gestione di contabilità, bilanci, adempimenti fiscali, fatturazione 
> In sintesi, è abbinabile con TUTTI i software dichiarativi dotati di una funzione di IMPORT DA FILE TELEMATICO.

  
Vorrei comunicare con con CGN , ora che è tutto su web, purtroppo non è possibile più importare il file generato da blustring ( puoi solo importare file generati da RDV network)
e con Via Libera già da qualche edizione non è più presente la funzione.

----------


## Simone Casanova

> Confermo quanto detto da sviluppatore. Io non utilizzo il software ade per le mie dichiarazioni, bensì uno nel quale importo i dati elaborati con blustring.

  Sarei curioso di sapere quale software Lei usa per i dichiarativi... magari lo scriva sottovoce  :Wink:

----------


## Esattore

> Vorrei comunicare con con CGN , ora che è tutto su web, purtroppo non è possibile più importare il file generato da blustring ( puoi solo importare file generati da RDV network)
> e con Via Libera già da qualche edizione non è più presente la funzione.

  Non è che fra qualche tempo anche Sogei non permetterà più l'importazione da blustring e quindi si rimarrebbe fregati?

----------


## Simone Casanova

> Non è che fra qualche tempo anche Sogei non permetterà più l'importazione da blustring e quindi si rimarrebbe fregati?

  Sogei non penso, ma le altre software house si , mi pare stiano tutte "chiudendo" i loro programmi, in modo che non possano interagire con applicativi esterni...

----------


## Esattore

> Sogei non penso, ma le altre software house si , mi pare stiano tutte "chiudendo" i loro programmi, in modo che non possano interagire con applicativi esterni...

  Non vorrei acquistare il programma a 195+ iva e poi trovarmi, come dicono a Napoli, con na mano annanz na mano arretra.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non vorrei acquistare il programma a 195+ iva e poi trovarmi, come dicono a Napoli, con na mano annanz na mano arretra.

  Su questo mi sento di tranquillizzarti.

----------


## Esattore

Se li conoscete dite a quelli di Blustring che se non sará piú possibile importare i loro files subiranno un notevole danno, di immagine ed economico. Quindi, facciano attenzione. Prima di procedere all' acquisto voglio avere due informazioni:
1) Blustring garantisce che anche in futuro si potranno importare i suoi files?
2) Se acquisto blustring e poi si dimostra un programma delle balle, potró recedere quando voglio?

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> 1) Blustring garantisce che anche in futuro si potranno importare i suoi files?

  L'importazione con i dichiarativi sogei sarà sempre possibile, anche perché gli stessi vengono rilasciati proprio per poter essere utilizzati da chiunque in maniera gratuita. Il problema con i software sogei è quanto ho fatto presente un paio di pagine dietro in merito al rilascio tardivo degli stessi. Proprio per questo motivo auspico un qualcosa che possa mettere una pezza (che non sia ovviamente il dover rivolgersi ad altri dichiarativi).  

> Se acquisto blustring e poi si dimostra un programma delle balle, potró recedere quando voglio?

  Il recesso in blustring è la fase più "bella", nel senso che alla scadenza basta non ricomprare la licenza e senza dover fare alcuna comunicazione: arrivato, per dire, a febbraio, mese in cui ti scade la licenza degli aggiornamenti, il programma continuerà a funzionare per sempre, semplicemente non potrai più installare versioni con aggiornamenti successivi alla data di scadenza della licenza. Blustring non ti vincola per la vita, anzi... di anno in anno potrai rinnovargli la fiducia se ti piace, o sfiduciarlo passando ad un altro gestionale senza alcuno stress (se non quello di dover ricaricare i saldi di apertura di tutti i clienti).
Ad ogni modo, sono praticamente certo che blustring non si dimostrerà un programma delle balle perché, come ho già detto, è molto valido a prescindere dal prezzo. Proprio per questo motivo sarei molto felice se venisse introdotto un qualcosa che tamponasse l'assenza dei dichiarativi. Comunque, puoi sempre scaricare una demo dal sito per renderti conto di come è fatto e come lavora.   

> Se li conoscete dite a quelli di Blustring

  L'utente "sviluppatore" li conosce molto bene, visto che è lui che ha realizzato il software  :Big Grin:

----------


## nadia

Grazie Sabatino per i tuoi interventi! :-)

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Grazie Sabatino per i tuoi interventi! :-)

  Prego Nadia.  :Smile:  
Naturalmente ci tengo a precisare che i miei interventi non sono di "parte" ma di un semplice "commercialista" che utilizza il software (in questo caso in maniera "sperimentale" considerato che per ora utilizzo Zucchetti per gestire il tutto) e che in più di una circostanza ha manifestato apprezzamenti e non qualche suggerimento sul campo per poterlo rendere sempre migliore (oltre a quanto già detto, a mio avviso un altro aspetto da migliorare è la gestione degli aggiornamenti nel senso che quando si installa una nuova versione del programma sono forse troppe le impostazioni che vengono resettate e stare ogni volta a ripristinarle diventa un po' una scocciatura, soprattutto quando si tratta di dover intervenire su più postazioni). 
Inoltre, un aspetto forse un po' sottovalutato è la gestione degli archivi: essendo in sostanza database access, la loro migrazione è molto molto semplice. Oltre naturalmente alla questione dei backup già ampiamente approfondita sul blog di blustring (così come l'accesso tramite dropbox e la condivisione su un server di rete), un aspetto che potrebbe diventare determinante è la possibilità di installare blustring direttamente presso i propri clienti e prelevare direttamente l'archivio per i dovuti controlli. Mi spiego meglio: spesso capita di dovermi recare presso clienti a controllare la loro contabilità avendola interna. Nei casi in cui il cliente in questione utilizzi il gestionale 1 della zucchetti, facciamo lo scarico e ci ritroviamo la contabilità anche nel nostro gestionale; Una volta però fatte tutte le dovute correzioni, mi tocca recarmi da cliente con la stampa delle scritture fatte e doverle caricare anche nel suo gestionale. Iin altri casi, sopratutto per quelle realtà non disposte a spendere, per via dei volumi, quanto richiesto dalla zucchetti, la cosa comincia a farsi un po' più "complicata". Bisogna recarsi dal cliente, fare tutte le stampe, i controlli, ecc ecc ecc ecc ecc... a fine anno bisogna stampare un bilancio e caricare solo i saldi per poter gestire carico fiscale e bilancio. Nel momento in cui si dovesse utilizzare blustring, il tutto diventerebbe molto semplice: si preleva direttamente l'archivio e si procede con la chiusura del bilancio. Ovviamente, condividendolo tramite dropbox con il cliente si potrebbe seguire il cliente in maniera costante durante tutto l'anno (salvo mettere appunto alcune procedure, visto che all'archivio ci si potrà accedere uno alla volta, per cui o lavoro io o lavora il cliente). E così via. Con questo voglio dire che qualora dovesse divenire uno "standard", sarebbe migliore per tutti. E i costi, cosi come la bontà del programma, sono tali da poterlo consentire. A tal fine potrebbe essere interessante studiare una politica commerciale adatta per la distribuzione del programma, una sorta di convenzione con il commercialista di turno in merito alla vendita del gestionale al proprio cliente: questo perchè, tra quelli che non hanno (o non vogliono) la possibilità di spendere soldi per acquistare un gestionale, spesso ci si rivolge a gestionali open source; quindi andare da loro e proporgli di spendere 200 euro all'anno per poter rendere il mio lavoro più efficace mi fa esporre al classico dito medio con tanto di :" _già ti pago abbastanza (perchè i clienti pensano sempre che ti pagano già troppo e che tu già non fai nulla per loro) e dovrei spendere altri soldi per aiutarti nel lavoro?"_. Stando così le cose il discorso cadrebbe subito, a meno che il commercialista non ci si sobbarchi l'intero onere. Solo così facendo il cliente potrebbe avere un reale vantaggio nell'utilizzare un gestionale che consenta questo tipo di importazioni e gestioni estremamente moderne ed efficaci. 
Insomma, c'è tutto un discorso molto ampio che si potrebbe fare attorno a blustring.

----------


## Esattore

Grazie per le risposte. Ho cominciato a guardare i video su youtube. Quando decideró per l'acquisto quanto tempo ci vorrá per poter utilizzare il programma? Grazie a Sabatino, a Sviluppatore ed all'affascinante Nadia per le risposte.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

Se acquisti tramite il commercialista telematico (come ho fatto io),  al massimo entro un'ora sei operativo.  Questo perché la loro procedura prevede (presumo)  che un operatore verifichi prima l'avvenuto pagamento e solo dopo nella tua area riservata trovi il tuo acquisto.  Alla fine ciò che ti interessa è il seriale,  perché l'applicativo aggiornato lo prelevi direttamente dal sito dello sviluppatore.  
A tal proposito,  non si potrebbe migliorare questa procedura di acquisto?  Io in genere i miei acquisti li faccio di sera e dover attendere la mattina successiva per iniziare a lavorare su per esempio un foglio elettronico mi porta spesso, una volta verificata la simultanea disponibilità del medesimo foglio,  ad acquistare su altri siti (che non menziono)  che rendono immediatamente disponibile quanto acquisito

----------


## Esattore

Qui sul forum lo usate in tanti?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Assolutamente si.

----------


## Simone Casanova

> Se li conoscete dite a quelli di Blustring che se non sará piú possibile importare i loro files subiranno un notevole danno, di immagine ed economico. Quindi, facciano attenzione. Prima di procedere all' acquisto voglio avere due informazioni:
> 1) Blustring garantisce che anche in futuro si potranno importare i suoi files?
> 2) Se acquisto blustring e poi si dimostra un programma delle balle, potró recedere quando voglio?

  
Dal mio punto di vista , la possibilità di poter importare i file, la vedo come una grande comodità ma non un qualcosa di indispensabile. Anche perchè almeno io in ogni caso poi ricontrollo tutto il dichiarativo, dato per dato . Ritengo una grande cosa ( ed in questo blustring lo vedo avanti anni luce ) la possibilità di poter simulare i vari quadri dei dichiarativi. 
Mi secca però questa nuova tendenza delle altre software house di blindare i propri programmi. 
Riguardo a Sogei quest'anno proverò a fare un paio di dichiarativi con tanto di studi di settore, così verificherò se veramente posso fare a meno di acquistare un software dichiarativo (nel mio caso Via Libera)

----------


## Esattore

> Dal mio punto di vista , la possibilità di poter importare i file, la vedo come una grande comodità ma non un qualcosa di indispensabile. Anche perchè almeno io in ogni caso poi ricontrollo tutto il dichiarativo, dato per dato . )

  Certo che una volta importato un file è bene verificare tutte le voci.
Spiegami come fai a dire che l' importazione non è indispensabile.
Tu cosa fai, prendi il bilancio definitivo da blustring e lo carichi a mano su sogei o su un altro programma?
Solo per capire.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

Nel caso delle società di capitali (visto che hai parlato di bilanci)  nella dichiarazione non è che venga caricato proprio il bilancio (giusto il dettaglio del patrimonio netto) ,  ma si parte dall'utile netto (quadro rf)  a cui si applicano le variazioni in aumento e in diminuzione al fine di calcolare l'imponibile fiscale e poi l'ires dell'esercizio.  Nel momento in cui blustring genera una simulazione di questo quadro,  lo si potrebbe anche riportare a mano.  Nessuno lo vieta,  ma  vien da se che si perde più tempo

----------


## Esattore

> Nel caso delle società di capitali (visto che hai parlato di bilanci)  nella dichiarazione non è che venga caricato proprio il bilancio (giusto il dettaglio del patrimonio netto) ,  ma si parte dall'utile netto (quadro rf)  a cui si applicano le variazioni in aumento e in diminuzione al fine di calcolare l'imponibile fiscale e poi l'ires dell'esercizio.  Nel momento in cui blustring genera una simulazione di questo quadro,  lo si potrebbe anche riportare a mano.  Nessuno lo vieta,  ma  vien da se che si perde più tempo

  Mi riferivo alla società in semplificata, al bilancino al 31/12/XXXX.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Mi riferivo alla società in semplificata, al bilancino al 31/12/XXXX.

  ah ecco. Mi sembrava strano  :Big Grin:  
Ad ogni modo, si tratterebbe di compilare ogni singola cella della dichiarazione a mano e, detto onestamente, non ne vedo molto il senso visto che blustring offre questa possibilità.

----------


## Simone Casanova

> Certo che una volta importato un file è bene verificare tutte le voci.
> Spiegami come fai a dire che l' importazione non è indispensabile.
> Tu cosa fai, prendi il bilancio definitivo da blustring e lo carichi a mano su sogei o su un altro programma?
> Solo per capire.

  Su Sogei ovviamente sfrutterò la possibilità dell'importazione automatica, ma sui gestionali che usavo e che uso tuttora per i dichiarativi (VIa Libera e CGN ) sono costretto a riportare tutto a mano.  Quest'anno per la prima volta farò un paio di dichiarativi complessi con Sogei.

----------


## Esattore

Salve, blustring consente anche il calcolo di Imu e Tasi?

----------


## Simone Casanova

> Salve, blustring consente anche il calcolo di Imu e Tasi?

  Si , se leggi le istruzioni in merito , spiega dettagliatamente con gestire sia IMU che TASI 
quello che non gestisce direttamente sono i diritti camerali, o almeno io non vedo una funzione in merito. Voi in tal senso come vi comportate?

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

Si, confermo che è possibile gestire sia l'imu che la tasi dato che lo sto utilizzando. Una volta caricate manualmente le aliquote deliberate dai comuni (imu e tasi), il calcolo viene fatto in maniera molto chiara e agevole. L'unica che bisogna fare attenzione è la ripartizione tra la quota a carico del comune e dello stato: per abitazioni diverse da quella principale, va tutto al comune (quindi unico codice tributo esposto in delega) mentre almeno nel mio caso su BS mi ritrovo precaricata la ripartizione tra Stato e Comune e prima di procedere la devo andare a togliere a mano. Mentre per quanto riguarda la tasi ho notato - ma non ho approfondito - che se lascio vuota la cella relativa la quota da destinare allo Stato, nel riepilogo del versamento della Tasi mi risulta con il segno negativo relativamente al comune (e quindi anche nella delega), mentre se inserisco direttamente 0 invece di lasciare vuoto è tutto regolare. 
in merito al diritto camerale, io mi aiuto con un foglio excel all'interno del quale vado ad inserire tutti i dati e da li l'importo del versamento.

----------


## sviluppatore

Confermo...
Per la TASI, occorre indicare 0 nel campo QUOTA STATO. 
Qualcuno mi ha chiesto che senso abbia questo campo visto che la TASI va solo al comune.
Semplice... oggi è così, ma domani non si sa...
Pertanto, ho fatto in modo che la procedura possa essere adattata nel caso in cui le regole del gioco cambino per l'ennesima volta.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Confermo...
> Per la TASI, occorre indicare 0 nel campo QUOTA STATO. 
> Qualcuno mi ha chiesto che senso abbia questo campo visto che la TASI va solo al comune.
> Semplice... oggi è così, ma domani non si sa...
> Pertanto, ho fatto in modo che la procedura possa essere adattata nel caso in cui le regole del gioco cambino per l'ennesima volta.

  Ma non sarebbe preferibile preimpostare i dati in base alla normativa vigente alla data dell'aggiornamento di Blustring? Mi spiego meglio: ad oggi non sarebbe stato preferibile, fermo restando la possibilità di lasciare la cella editabile, preimpostare 0 invece di lasciarla vuota ed effettuare di default un calcolo errato? Così come la parte dell'imu da destinare allo stato per gli immobili diversi dall'abitazione principale, di default mi porta 3.80 quando si sà che ad oggi deve essere inserito 0. Quindi ottima la possibilità di poterla modificare in futuro, ma se oggi so che è 0 sarebbe secondo me miglior cosa per gli utilizzatori ritrovarsi già il campo azzerato invece che ritrovarsi di default un valore errato. 
ps. confermo che con l'ultimo aggiornamento quel problemino con il saldo da quadro RR che avevo segnalato è stato risolto

----------


## sviluppatore

Pe realizzare quella procedura, ho lavorato come un matto poiché dovevo pubblicarla i tempi strettissimi.
E' normale che, lavorando in queste condizioni, si possa dimenticare di preimpostare il valore di default più opportuno. 
Nei prossimi aggiornamenti, farò in modo che il valore proposto di default, sia 0.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Pe realizzare quella procedura, ho lavorato come un matto poiché dovevo pubblicarla i tempi strettissimi.
> E' normale che, lavorando in queste condizioni, si possa dimenticare di preimpostare il valore di default più opportuno. 
> Nei prossimi aggiornamenti, farò in modo che il valore proposto di default, sia 0.

  Perfetto, temevo fosse una scelta dovuta a qualche ragione  tecnica e non una semplice dimenticanza. Hai fatto un ottimo lavoro, in tempi record oltretutto e gratuito (l'altro gestionale che uso solo pochi giorni fa ha rilasciato il modulo a PAGAMENTO e con le aliquote ovviamente anche in questo caso da caricare a mano - lo dico giusto per chi magari pensa che il fatto di dover inserire le aliquote a mano sia un effetto collaterale del basso costo di blustring). 
a questo punto se riesci ad azzerare di default anche la quota di spettanza allo Stato sarebbe il top. 
Lo so che posso apparire come un rompiballe, però il mio approccio a Blustring è molto critico (non di critica), nel senso che non sto tanto a guardare solo il risultato finale che ad ogni modo riesco sempre ad ottenere, ma guardo molto più la procedura per raggiungere il risultato. E penso che questo approccio possa tornarvi utile anche per migliorare il programma e renderlo sempre più perfetto ed user friendly

----------


## sviluppatore

Grazie...
:-) 
Peraltro, mi fa piacere che venga segnalato che le software house più blasonate abbiano fatto pagare a parte la procedura, e che le aliquote vadano comunque caricate manualmente.
Per lo spesometro, se non ricordo male (ma non credo), SOLO per quello, alcuni hanno chiesto ben oltre il prezzo che io chiedo per l'intero programma di contabilità.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Per lo spesometro, se non ricordo male (ma non credo), SOLO per quello, alcuni hanno chiesto ben oltre il prezzo che io chiedo per l'intero programma di contabilità.

  anche per il solo modulo TASI (senza IMU) il prezzo è uguale a tutto blustring (e le aliquote, ripeto, vanno caricate a mano)

----------


## Dott.frapet

Volevo chiedere ai più esperti come vi comportate per le annualità successive del modello UNICO che gestite con blustring? Mi spiego con un esempio: unico pf 2013 con oneri detraibili di ristrutturazione. La procedura Sogei unico 2014 importa il modello da unico 2013 con i relativi quadri da riportare. Come fate poi per inserire i dati contabili e la dichiarazione iva? Li inserite manualmente oppure c'è una procedura?
Esiste una guida in tal senso? Grazie.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Volevo chiedere ai più esperti come vi comportate per le annualità successive del modello UNICO che gestite con blustring? Mi spiego con un esempio: unico pf 2013 con oneri detraibili di ristrutturazione. La procedura Sogei unico 2014 importa il modello da unico 2013 con i relativi quadri da riportare. Come fate poi per inserire i dati contabili e la dichiarazione iva? Li inserite manualmente oppure c'è una procedura?
> Esiste una guida in tal senso? Grazie.

  io non ti posso aiutare perchè ho iniziato quest'anno e ancora non mi sono cimentato. Ad ogni modo la cosa interessa anche me ed è una delle preoccupazioni che ho ed il motivo per il quale preferirei - come detto qualche post più dietro - che venisse tutto integrato dentro blustring anche a costo di pagare di più.

----------


## sviluppatore

Qui viene spiegato come impostare le dichiarazioni fiscali: La compilazione delle dichiarazioni fiscali 
Il quadro RP va compilato manualmente. Pertanto, consiglio di conservare in un'apposita cartella gli oneri deducibili e detraibili, per compilare il quadro RP, dopo aver predisposto i quadri principali (RG, RE, RF, RR).

----------


## Simone Casanova

> Grazie...
> :-) 
> Peraltro, mi fa piacere che venga segnalato che le software house più blasonate abbiano fatto pagare a parte la procedura, e che le aliquote vadano comunque caricate manualmente.
> Per lo spesometro, se non ricordo male (ma non credo), SOLO per quello, alcuni hanno chiesto ben oltre il prezzo che io chiedo per l'intero programma di contabilità.

  Tanto per non fare nomi ma solo cognomi il S24Ore chiede 200 € per il solo modulo TASI ( TASI e paga)

----------


## giov.carnevale

> Tanto per non fare nomi ma solo cognomi il S24Ore chiede 200  per il solo modulo TASI ( TASI e paga)

  EBRIDGE della Buffetti mi ha chiesto euro 120...Blustring zero!
Sono da pochi mesi cliente Blustring e sono soddisfattissimo di ciò che ho avuto modo di testare finora. Anche il pacchetto di assistenza tecnica sottoscritto è stato di gran valore ed ho avuto piena disponibilità da parte degli operatori. 
Ho iniziato a professare il credo di Blustring presso gli uffici amministrativi delle aziende clienti e, nonostante la solita "resistenza" degli impiegati, manterrò la mia linea perchè sono convinto di aver imboccato la strada giusta (l'unica implementazione che ritengo necessaria per sbaragliare definitivamente le opinioni avverse nelle aziende è quella gestione delle riba e creazione del file per la banca senza dover acquistare il software collegato Gat Aziende che in fondo fa poco di più).
I miei piedi per questo 2014 sono quindi in due staffe (Ebridge e Blustring) ma se le premesse verranno mantenute dall'anno prossimo i soldi risparmiati li destinerò ad una meritata vacanza!

----------


## Dott.frapet

> Qui viene spiegato come impostare le dichiarazioni fiscali: La compilazione delle dichiarazioni fiscali 
> Il quadro RP va compilato manualmente. Pertanto, consiglio di conservare in un'apposita cartella gli oneri deducibili e detraibili, per compilare il quadro RP, dopo aver predisposto i quadri principali (RG, RE, RF, RR).

  Grazie delle delucidazioni, mi permetto di suggerire (se possibile) l'inserimento del quadro oneri di ristrutturazione nell'anagrafica fabbricati di blustring, è possibile? Scusate, ma non mi rendo conto della eventuale complessità di programmazione.
Grazie.

----------


## Evasore Eretico

la butto lì per Sviluppatore: la Sogei rende disponibile (anche se abbastanza a ridosso della prima scadenza) un file precompilato .upf con tutti i dati "certi" utili per la dichiarazione (quindi le rate 36% e le compensazioni in f24 sono già correttamente riportate), si potrebbe sfruttare questa opportunità per importare questi dati in blustring senza doverli digitare e riesportare il tutto in sogei dopo aver fatto le aggiunte necessarie. L'unico onere gravoso è quello di avere i codici fisconline di tutti i clienti.

----------


## LucZan

FATTURA ELETTRONICA PA
Visto l'obbligo generalizzato della fatturazione elettronica nei rapporti con la PA chiedevo a Sviluppatore se verrà implementata nel modulo gestionale di blustring una nuova funzione ad hoc o se suggerisce qualche applicativo blustring friendly. 
Grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

La normativa sulla fatturazione elettronica è piuttosto complessa.
Infatti, oltre a dover generare la fattura in formato XML, la trasmissione dovrà avvenire attraverso un sistema di Interscambio dati, che rappresenterà il punto di incontro tra il fornitore e l’ente pubblico. Sia la Pubblica Amministrazione, che i fornitori, sono tenuti ad assicurare la conservazione delle fatture elettroniche in modalità digitale. 
Pertanto, è necessario rivolgersi ad un soggetto specializzato nella gestione a 360  gradi della fatturazione elettronica:
•	Emissione del documento in formato XML, completo di tutti gli elementi richiesti;
•	Invio telematico all’ente di riferimento;
•	Download ed archiviazione delle ricevute;
•	Conservazione digitale. 
Blustring Software consiglia DATA PRINT GRAFIK, software house leader per la fornitura di modulistica cartacea ed elettronica (PCL, TIFF, PS, ecc.): Fattura Elettonica per la PA

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

In alternativa si può sfruttare il canale previsto per gli acquisì in rete per le PMI e nel caso di professionisti sempre tramite il sito ministeriali accedendo con le credenziali del cassetto fiscale. 
Quello che potrebbe essere comodo è la generazione del tracciato xml secondo lo standard previsto, successivamente da caricare sul sito ministeriale per una sorta di controllo preinvio e poi l'invio sempre dalla stessa piattaforma. Però mi rendo conto che la gestione della fattura elettronica, alla luce di tante altre informazioni che vengono richieste che non sono presenti nelle fatture tradizionali, comincia ad essere un po' impegnativa anche da realizzare. Perché l'ideale sarebbe che nel momento in cui io vado a generare una fattura con il modulo fatturazione, mi dia la possibilità di generarne anche xml. Poi l'invio, l'archiviazione, le ricevute sono una procedura a parte che esula da tale gestione.

----------


## tintitutin

Premesso che sono un nuovo, e finora soddisfattissimo, utente di Blustring e che trovo utilissimo questo forum, espongo il mio problema (magari non lo è...): nell'ambito del calcolo IMU mi trovo nella necessità di dover inserire, in anagrafica immobili, la variazione, in corso d'anno, di un C6 che a seguito di lavori di ampliamento ha aumentato la sua rendita catastale, come fare ? 
Grazie. 
Marco Cirone

----------


## sviluppatore

Va gestito inserendo 2 periodi (es: 1-3 4-12): uno con la rendita vecchia, ed uno con la rendita nuova.

----------


## tintitutin

> Va gestito inserendo 2 periodi (es: 1-3 4-12): uno con la rendita vecchia, ed uno con la rendita nuova.

  Nel senso che devo inserire i dati in anagrafica come se si trattasse di due immobili distinti ?

----------


## nadia

Spesso gli utenti ci telefonano perché non trovano il link da cui procedere all'acquisto del software, eccolo: Contabile Telematico-blustring, clicca qui per procedere all'acquisto

----------


## sviluppatore

> Nel senso che devo inserire i dati in anagrafica come se si trattasse di due immobili distinti ?

  Si... la stessa cosa andrebbe fatta se, ad esempio, nel corso dell'anno dovesse variare la % di possesso.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

E' possibile in qualche modo migliorare la qualità della generazione del PDF delle deleghe?

----------


## sviluppatore

> E' possibile in qualche modo migliorare la qualità della generazione del PDF delle deleghe?

  Verrà introdotta la stampa HD, ma più avanti...

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Verrà introdotta la stampa HD, ma più avanti...

  perfetto, grazie.

----------


## tintitutin

> Si... la stessa cosa andrebbe fatta se, ad esempio, nel corso dell'anno dovesse variare la % di possesso.

  Perfetto, grazie mille.

----------


## Dott.frapet

Ho un errore nel calcolo imu dei fabbricati D. In questo caso l'imposta si versa al 100% allo stato, ma indicando 100 nella percentuale riservata allo stato il programma calcola importi assurdi a favore dello stato e poi altri importi (in negativo) a carico del comune. La differenza è esatta, ma poi nel f24 riporta solo i tributi a favore dello stato per importi esagerati. Dove sbaglio?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ho un errore nel calcolo imu dei fabbricati D. In questo caso l'imposta si versa al 100% allo stato, ma indicando 100 nella percentuale riservata allo stato il programma calcola importi assurdi a favore dello stato e poi altri importi (in negativo) a carico del comune. La differenza è esatta, ma poi nel f24 riporta solo i tributi a favore dello stato per importi esagerati. Dove sbaglio?

  Non saprei... per questo è stato istituito il servizio SOS

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Ho un errore nel calcolo imu dei fabbricati D. In questo caso l'imposta si versa al 100% allo stato, ma indicando 100 nella percentuale riservata allo stato il programma calcola importi assurdi a favore dello stato e poi altri importi (in negativo) a carico del comune. La differenza è esatta, ma poi nel f24 riporta solo i tributi a favore dello stato per importi esagerati. Dove sbaglio?

  Hai verificato se nel tab "TASI" (nell'anagrafica del comune) sia inserito il valore 0 nella quota spettante lo Stato e non la cella vuota?

----------


## tintitutin

> Ho un errore nel calcolo imu dei fabbricati D. In questo caso l'imposta si versa al 100% allo stato, ma indicando 100 nella percentuale riservata allo stato il programma calcola importi assurdi a favore dello stato e poi altri importi (in negativo) a carico del comune. La differenza è esatta, ma poi nel f24 riporta solo i tributi a favore dello stato per importi esagerati. Dove sbaglio?

  Ma intendi dire che inserisci proprio '100' nella percentuale riservata allo stato ?
Perché credo di aver capito che quello non sia un campo 'di cui'...

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

infatti nella quota stato va messo 7,60. Se il comune ha deliberato per esempio 10, 7,60 va allo stato (tributo 3925) e 2,40 va al comune (tributo 3930). Se metti 100 è normale che ti sballa tutto https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...2/Immagine.jpg https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/.../Immagine1.jpg https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/.../Immagine2.jpg

----------


## Dott.frapet

Grazie gentilissimi.

----------


## Dott.frapet

Vorrei chiedere una delucidazione sulla gestione delle migliorie su beni di terzi.
Una volta inserite tra i cespiti e proceduto alla generazione dell'ammortamento automatico, non trovo gli importi da ammortizzare nella procedura del travaso contabile, sono invece presenti gli ammortamenti sugli altri beni. Gli importi sono presenti sia sul libro cespiti che nella procedura della gestione manuale, inoltre nella scheda cespiti delle migliorie non è presente l'ammortamento, ma solo l'importo delle migliorie caricate. Dove sbaglio? Vanno gestite solo manualmente.

----------


## sviluppatore

Al momento, la contabilizzazione degli ammortamenti delle MBT va fatta manualmente.
Se in ordinaria con un articolo di PD, se in semplificata con un'annotazione sul registro IVA acquisti.

----------


## Dott.frapet

Grazie della gentile risposta, trattandosi di un professionista è sufficiente l'annotazione sul registro iva oppure è necessario procedere anche al pagamento?
Inoltre non essendo riportato il residuo nella scheda cespiti non c'è il rischio di procedere all'ammortamento anche una volta esaurito l'importo di acquisizione delle migliorie?
Grazie.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

io ne approfitto per segnalare magari una piccola correzione che si potrebbe fare: nel momento in cui ho un credito da quadro LM, tramite l'apposita funzione mi carico il credito; il "problema" è che me lo carica come codice tributo 1800 (che si riferisce al "vecchio" regime dei minimi) e non con il nuovo 1795. Per carica, ho provveduto dopo il trasferimento a cambiare il codice tributo, però, sempre nell'ottica di far lavorare meno l'operatore e riducendo così anche la probabilità di errore, sarebbe forse opportuno che tale correzione venisse fatta di default dal programma.

----------


## studio_marra

Non c'è la possibilità di esportare i dati contabili nei Parametri?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Non c'è la possibilità di esportare i dati contabili nei Parametri?

  Essendo ormai residuali, vanno compilati manualmente.
E' facile e non richiede molto tempo. Basta stampare la simulazione del quadro RG.

----------


## studio_marra

Grazie, gentilissimo.

----------


## sviluppatore

Vorrei segnalare una novità che ritengo davvero importante:  Registrazione AUTOMATICA fatture 
Si tratta di una procedura INNOVATIVA, assente in TUTTI gli altri programmi per commercialisti! 
Con il software CONTABILE TELEMATICO,  puoi registrare più di 100 fatture in meno di 30 secondi!
Hai capito bene: puoi rivoluzionare il tuo modo di lavorare, riducendo davvero al minino i tempi necessari per il caricamento delle registrazioni contabili.
Grazie alla procedura AUTOMATIC INPUT, infatti, puoi registrare centinaia di fatture elettroniche (che possono essere state emesse con QUALSIASI software) senza digitare alcunché, semplicemente con un click del mouse.
Ti sembra impossibile, o che sia fattibile solo in circostanze limitate?
Non è così... se avrai la pazienza di continuare a leggere, scoprirarai che puoi iniziare a farlo oggi stesso!

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

eccellente, grazie!

----------


## LucZan

Fantastico. Allora non é più necessario un altro software per la fatturazione attiva e passiva ?

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Fantastico. Allora non é più necessario un altro software per la fatturazione attiva e passiva ?

  la nuova funzionalità si riferisce all'importazione di fatture elettroniche generate esternamente. Questo per evitare di doverle registrare a mano, risparmiando in questo modo parecchio tempo qualora un clienti operi parecchio con la fatturazione elettronica.

----------


## sviluppatore

Tra qualche mese, TUTTI i software di fatturazione saranno in grado di emettere fatture elettroniche. 
In pratica, occorre dire ai propri clienti che oltre a stampare le fatture, devono generare il file XML (basta un click), anche se il destinatario è un privato.
A loro non cambia nulla, ma la registrazione avverrà in un secondo! 
NOTA:
Ovviamente, in questo caso, il file XML va SOLO generato e consegnato al commercialista (NO invio telematico, NO conservazione elettronica).
E' tutto molto semplice  :Wink:

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

Ne approfitto (ancora una volta) per segnalare una anomalia e 2 possibili comode implementazioni. 
L'anomalia consiste nella rateizzazione delle imposte, quadro RR. Ora il saldo lo importa (da unico) correttamente e genera tutto perfettamente. Se però proprio a salvare l'importazione e la gestione delle rate e poi riprovo ad entrare, mi sballa tutto e mi tocca rifare l'importazione. 
1. miglioramento: sempre dal modulo rateizzazione, sarebbe comodo poter stampare un riepilogo complessivo del versamento. Esempio: io ora ho versamenti da quadro LM e versamenti da quadro RR e devo generare due stampe separata da inviare al cliente. Invece troverei molto più comoda anche una stampa unica che comprende tutti i tributi a seconda della scadenza.  
2. idem per la gestione F24 delle rispettive deleghe: potrebbe essere comoda la possibilità (a scelta dell'utente) di unire le deleghe per scadenza in modo da inviare al cliente un'unica delega che comprende tutti i tributi (sopratutto quando si compensa un eventuale credito). In questo modo, anzichè inviare una delega per inps da compensare, e una delega per l'imposta sostitutiva, invio una sola delega con tutto evitando di dover dare troppe spiegazioni al cliente (sempre per ridurre la possibilità di errori).

----------


## sviluppatore

Ok.. oggi, però vorrei NON parlare di queste inerzie. 
Penso che l'implementazione fornita non l'ultima release sia davvero GRANDIOSA!  :Wink:  :Wink: 
Potrete realmente impiegare pochi secondi per registrare centinaia di fatture.  Registrazione AUTOMATICA fatture  
NESSUN altro programma lo fa!

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Penso che l'implementazione fornita non l'ultima release sia davvero GRANDIOSA!

  Sono d'accordo  :Big Grin:  
anche se verrà apprezzata più in avanti credo. Per ora nessuno dei miei clienti ha ancora elaborato una fattura elettronica anche se devo ammettere che questa funzionalità potrebbe effettivamente rivoluzionare la gestione della contabilità.

----------


## sviluppatore

Si tratterà SOLO di abitudine. 
Io ho fatto dei test con un software concorrente: DANEA EASYFATT. Basta un click per generare il file XML (occorre più tempo per stampare, che per generare il file).

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

questo fine settimana faccio un paio di prove con gli esempi di fattura elettronica che hai inserito sul sito giusto per testare e romperti le palle  :Big Grin:  
ps. ne approfitto per farti i miei complimenti in merito alla gestione e alla compensazione dei crediti che ho utilizzato in questi giorni: la cosa è di una semplicità e di una immediatezza unica!

----------


## sviluppatore

Se vuoi, puoi fare anche delle prove con DANEA (o un altro software di fatturazione).
Con DANEA, ad esempio, per generare il file XML, basta selezionare la fattura desiderata, e cliccare su: UTILITA / ESPORTA FATTURA ELETTRONICA (si fa davvero prima che stampare)  :Big Grin: danea01.png

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

ma questa funzionalità di generazione del XML la farai anche per il modulo gestionale di blustring?? Non vorrai mica essere inferiore a qualche software?? non sarebbe da te....  :Big Grin:

----------


## sviluppatore

> ma questa funzionalità di generazione del XML la farai anche per il modulo gestionale di blustring?? Non vorrai mica essere inferiore a qualche software?? non sarebbe da te....

  Ci sarà, ma a differenza di DANEA, Contabile Telematico NON è un software di fatturazione, ma un software contabile con annesso un modulo per la fatturazione.
Per questo, do sempre la priorità alle procedure contabili.
Ho citato DANEA perché è molto diffuso tra le pmi.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

Ho provato giusto ora ad effettuare l'importazione automatica delle 3 fatture presenti sul sito. In base a che cosa attribuisce il conto dei ricavi da utilizzare? 
Lo so che BS non è un software per la fatturazione, ma il modulo gestionale è ugualmente ottimo. Così come l'integrazione di tutto il sistema. Io per primo lo utilizzo per gestire il mio fatturato (a dire il vero ho iniziato proprio utilizzando il solo modulo gestionale, ora sto iniziando ad utilizzare tutto). 
Sai secondo me cosa altro farebbe fare il salto di qualità a Blustring? La possibilità di lavorare sullo stesso archivio contemporaneamente. Perchè il fatto che attualmente si possa accedere uno alla volta potrebbe essere a lungo andare un ostacolo per quelle realtà commerciali di più grandi dimensioni. Naturalmente mi rendo perfettamente conto che non è un limite di blustring in senso stretto ma del database access.

----------


## sviluppatore

Se il cliente è già inserito, viene movimentata la contropartita abituale.
Se il cliente è "nuovo", viene movimentato il conto RICSER. 
Riguardo l'utilizzo in contemporaneo, è già possibile: Utilizzo in rete

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Riguardo l'utilizzo in contemporaneo, è già possibile: Utilizzo in rete

  Questa non la sapevo! E' pur vero che fino ad ora ho utilizzato l'archivio condiviso solo tramite dropbox, e in questo caso il lavoro simultaneo non è possibile per via del funzionamento di dropbox che aggiorna il file solo una volta chiuso.

----------


## LucZan

> Ci sarà, ma a differenza di DANEA, Blustring NON è un software di fatturazione, ma un software contabile con annesso un modulo per la fatturazione.
> Per questo, do sempre la priorità alle procedure contabili.
> Ho citato DANEA perché è molto diffuso tra le pmi.

  Interessante però DANEA prevede la generazione XML solo a partire dalla versione Enterprise, che costa più di Blustring... 
Nel mio caso con poche fatturazioni PA obbligatoriamente XML (al momento solo per loro ma pare Renzi voglia estendere l'obbligo a tutti), anche il modulo di gestionale Blustring sarebbe più che sufficiente. 
Resto anch'io in attesa della implementazione nel modulo gestionale, in quanto comunque si pone come uno standard de jure e de facto. 
Buon Lavoro e complimenti !

----------


## nadia

la grande novità di oggi: Registrazione AUTOMATICA fatture

----------


## studio_marra

Ho provato ad esportare i dati contabili in Unico 2014, ma senza successo. Il messaggio di errore è il seguente: "si è verificato un errore durante la procedura di caricamento del file". Come posso capire da cosa dipende?

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Ho provato ad esportare i dati contabili in Unico 2014, ma senza successo. Il messaggio di errore è il seguente: "si è verificato un errore durante la procedura di caricamento del file". Come posso capire da cosa dipende?

  E' successo anche a me, poi ho ripetuto la procedura ed è andato a buon fine. In un altro caso invece non è andato a buon fine forse perchè avevo già caricato la dichiarazione nel modello unico e non me l'ha sovrascritto

----------


## studio_marra

Su tre, una sola a buon fine. In nessun caso ho caricato la dichiarazione prima di eseguire l'esportazione.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

secondo me è l'aggiornamento del 12 giugno della sogei che rompe un po' le scatole: alcune dichiarazioni da una postazione me le fa aprire e dall'altra no, mentre sono 2 anni che non ho mai avuto problemi  
EDIT. ho provato ora a cancellare una dichiarazione importata prima del 12 giugno e non me la importa più. Mi da sempre errore al termine dell'importazione, come se fosse se non riconoscesse qualcosa nel file generato da blustring. Ho provato anche a generale il file togliendo in sostanza tutti i quadri (inps compreso) giusto per vedere se fosse qualche quadro il problema, ma nulla da fare.

----------


## studio_marra

Stessa cosa ho fatto io togliendo tutti i quadri, ma nulla.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Stessa cosa ho fatto io togliendo tutti i quadri, ma nulla.

  La procedura funziona PERFETTAMENTE!!!
Diversamente, sarei stato sommerso da altre segnalazioni. 
Potrebbe dipendere dall'antivirus troppo invasivo, o dalle impostazioni JAVA.

----------


## studio_marra

L'antivirus non è, ho provato a disattivarlo. Java quali requisiti deve rispettare?

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

Io sto provando (al fine di verificare meglio il problema) ad importare di nuovo tutte quelle dichiarazioni che avevo importato appena rilasciata la prima versione del software sogei e non me le importa più. Ho provato a creare delle nuove anagrafiche, prima praticamente di tutto e fa uguale.  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...Immagine21.jpg 
Secondo me è cambiato qualcosa con l'aggiornamento del software SOGEI rilasciato lo scorso 12 giugno 2014 (versione 1.0.1) perchè ripeto con la versione 1.0.0 funziona tutto perfettamente. 
Ho provato a ridurre e ad aumentare il livello di protezione JAVA, ma non succede nulla. Oltretutto sono anni che java è impostato sempre alla stessa maniera e se fino alla settimana scorsa funzionava tutto, escludo che possa essere JAVA. 
Giusto ora ho provato ad importare un file del 25 maggio 2014 generato da BS e che sta ancora salvato dentro la cartella file creati: ovviamente con la versione 1.0.0 del software SOGEI me la importava (infatti è il file da quale è partita una dichiarazione fatta), ora non più.

----------


## studio_marra

Spero tanto che sia come dici tu. Non ci resta che attendere l'aggiornamento del software Sogei, anche perchè devono ancora aggiornare l'elaborazione dell'f24 tenendo conto della proroga.

----------


## sviluppatore

Io ho appena provato un'importazione ed è avvenuta senza problemi. 
Che S.O. usate, e che browser predefinito?

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Io ho appena provato un'importazione ed è avvenuta senza problemi. 
> Che S.O. usate, e che browser predefinito?

  Io uso Windows 8 con browser predefinito Chrome. Il problema me lo da su ambedue i PC che utilizzo. 
Ho provato ora ad importare una dichiarazione 2013 (redditi 2012) nell'unico PF 2013 e mi da lo stesso problema. Ho visto ora che java ha effettuato un aggiornamento lo scorso 15 giugno, non vorrei che sia quello il problema. A questo punto il problema penso che non dipenda da Blustring.

----------


## studio_marra

Io ho Vista e come browser Chrome, ma due giorni fa ne ho importata una senza nessun problema.

----------


## sviluppatore

Provate ad impostare IE come browser predefinito.

----------


## FrancescoVir

Il problema di Windows 8 potrebbero essere le autorizzazioni, provate ad eseguire l'applicazione come amministratore.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Il problema di Windows 8 potrebbero essere le autorizzazioni, provate ad eseguire l'applicazione come amministratore.

  Risposta esatta. Resta il fatto che deve essere cambiato qualcosa a questo punto durante l'ultimo aggiornamento di windows, perchè fino a 10 giorni fa non c'era bisogno di eseguirlo come amministratore. vabbè, ora lo imposto di default di aprirlo come amministratore e risolvo il problema.

----------


## studio_marra

> Provate ad impostare IE come browser predefinito.

  Risolto! Grazie.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

Dopo la ottima implementazione relativa la fattura elettronica, pensavo ad un'altra funzionalità, sicuramente più semplice da realizzare, che tornerà sicuramente utile agli utilizzatori di Blustring: la possibilità di registrare (o quantomeno importare) automaticamente un F24 nella prima nota. In pratica, si tratterebbe di andare ad attingere dalla gestione F24 (ripartite magari tra quelle già pagate e quello non pagate) le quietanze di versamento ed importarle nella prima nota per il pagamento. In base al codice tributo, abbinare il sottoconto da stornare, così come la banca utilizzata per l'addebito. Considerato che l'abbinamento di tutti i codici tributo ai rispettivi sottoconti è un lavoro massacrante, magari si potrebbe fare solo per i codici che vengono utilizzati più frequentemente, lasciando poi all'utente la possibilità di agganciare tutti gli altri (nella gestione codici tributo del programma, aggiungere tra gli altri campi già previsti, il conto di riferimento) . Che ne dite?

----------


## sviluppatore

E' fattibile...

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

Ottimo.  Naturalmente per quanto riguarda l'abbinamento dei conti bisognerebbe anche distinguerli se il tributo si trova tra i crediti o tra i debiti nel f24.
Una cosa tipo questa: Immagine31.jpg

----------


## fortunaimpresa

Riscontrato problema nell'importazione dei file upf generato con BS su software sogei. Il messaggio d'errore è il seguente: impossibile interpretare il contenuto dell'archivio. La funzione non può essere utilizzata per l'archivio selezionato.
BS aggiornato all'ultima release.
S.O.: Windows 8.1
Che fare?

----------


## sviluppatore

Servizio SOS

----------


## cesabas

la deduzione forfettaria per agenti di commercio come la inserite?
Direttamente in Unico?

----------


## fortunaimpresa

> Servizio SOS

  ok, per il servizio SOS, ma il fatto è che il problema non succede solo per una ditta (e quindi un archivio), ma per tutte. Che archivio dovrei inviare?

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Riscontrato problema nell'importazione dei file upf generato con BS su software sogei. Il messaggio d'errore è il seguente: impossibile interpretare il contenuto dell'archivio. La funzione non può essere utilizzata per l'archivio selezionato.
> BS aggiornato all'ultima release.
> S.O.: Windows 8.1
> Che fare?

  prova ad avviare il software sogei come amministratore e poi fai l'importazione.

----------


## fortunaimpresa

> prova ad avviare il software sogei come amministratore e poi fai l'importazione.

  provata anche questa ma nulla da fare, la risposta d'errore è sempre la stessa. Il file viene generato da Blustring ma non viene importato da Unicopf14.
Potrebbe dipendere da Java? Qualcuno ne capisce qualcosa di sto maledetto programma? Cosa potrei tentare di fare? 
Ho provato a chiamare anche l'assistenza Entratel, ma la loro risposta è stata: i file generati dal suo applicativo non possono essere importati dal software Sogei... devecopiare tutto a mano... DISPERAZIONE!!!

----------


## sviluppatore

Provate con un altro PC. 
Altrimenti, il servizio SOS costa SOLO 10,00€... Ma chiedo tanto?

----------


## fortunaimpresa

> Provate con un altro PC. 
> Altrimenti, il servizio SOS costa SOLO 10,00€... Ma chiedo tanto?

  ho provato con un altro pc con windows 7 e la stessa versione di java, la 7 update 60, ma il messaggio d'errore è identico. Sviluppatore io vorrei utilizzarlo il servizio SOS ma come ti ho detto prima vorrei sapere quale file allegare, visto che il problema è comune a tutte le ditte, non solo ad una. Inserisco un archivio a caso?

----------


## sviluppatore

Si... va bene un'azienda qualunque.

----------


## cesabas

Qualcuno sa dirmi perchè anche impostando sulla scheda cespite la deducibilità al 100% in realtà me la fa parziale al 40%? Vi allego 2 screenshot, c'è solo un cespite  Screenshot 2014-06-23 17.59.21.jpg https://www.dropbox.com/s/k0zrv8grkr...2017.59.21.png  Screenshot 2014-06-23 18.00.18.jpg https://www.dropbox.com/s/g29s1xbdlm...2018.00.18.png 
Tra l'altro in UNICO me lo mette in RG16 anzichè RG19 anche se ho selezionato "ammortamento integrale automatico"

----------


## adrex

> ho provato con un altro pc con windows 7 e la stessa versione di java, la 7 update 60, ma il messaggio d'errore è identico. Sviluppatore io vorrei utilizzarlo il servizio SOS ma come ti ho detto prima vorrei sapere quale file allegare, visto che il problema è comune a tutte le ditte, non solo ad una. Inserisco un archivio a caso?

  Prova ad eseguire il programma di dichiarazioni come indicato in immagine...io ricordo di averlo risolto cosi il problema. oppure controla bene l'anagrafica cattura blustring.jpg

----------


## fortunaimpresa

sviluppatore ho richiesto e pagato il servizio SOS come mi aveva consigliato, ma ancora una volta la risposta è stata BS funziona perfettamente, il problema è nel suo PC. Questa non è assistenza, il problema a me rimane, se BS va in conflitto con qualche file di sistema il problema non è nel mio pc, il problema è di BS. Tutti gli altri software girano regolarmente. Se BS soffre di questi conflitti, dovreste risolverli una volta per tutte. Noi che compriamo il suo software siamo utenti e chiediamo assistenza, non dobbiamo fare altro che rispettare i requisiti di sistema e lavorare. E' già il secondo anno che succede, non posso formattare continuamente il mio pc per risolvere problemi che BS mi crea nel lavoro. Per la seconda volta copierò le dichiarazioni a mano, almeno mi costa meno tempo che formattare tutto. Deluso. Saluti.

----------


## cesabas

> Prova ad eseguire il programma di dichiarazioni come indicato in immagine...io ricordo di averlo risolto cosi il problema. oppure controla bene l'anagrafica cattura blustring.jpg

  se guardi bene anche nel prospetto fiscale deduce al 40%..non so da dove la prenda quella %

----------


## sviluppatore

Se nel PC vi sono dei conflitti, non è colpa di Blustring.
Comunque, visto che sei un attacchino, ti rimborso i 10 EURO. Te li puoi tenere. 
PS: NON ti permetto di offendere i miei collaboratori, come hai fatto per email.
NON farti più sentire.

----------


## fortunaimpresa

forse sviluppatore non è chiaro che dei 10 euro me ne sbatto!!! a me interessa fare le dichiarazioni dello studio!!! non è possibile che ogni anno devo formattare il pc per far girare BLUSTRING!!!! badi bene di non offendere su un forum pubblico... è passibile di denuncia...
i clienti così si perdono!

----------


## sviluppatore

Tu sei passibile di denuncia per quello che hai detto ai miei collaboratori!!! 
Ricorda ciò che hai scritto.
Io ho scritto solo che ti attacchi per 10 EURO! 
Perdere clienti come te è una FORTUNA! (non a caso il tuo nick è FORTUNAIMPRESA)

----------


## sviluppatore

Se ti fossi comportato diversamente, mi sarei potuto collegare in remoto al tuo PC, per cercare di capire il problema.
Visto che sei tanto arrogante, non ne ho alcuna voglia.

----------


## fortunaimpresa

ti stai facendo un ottima pubblicità, complimenti....

----------


## sviluppatore

Non ho bisogno di farmi pubblicità. Il programma può essere scaricato e provato.

----------


## cesabas

> Qualcuno sa dirmi perchè anche impostando sulla scheda cespite la deducibilità al 100% in realtà me la fa parziale al 40%? Vi allego 2 screenshot, c'è solo un cespite  Allegato 796 https://www.dropbox.com/s/k0zrv8grkr...2017.59.21.png  Allegato 797 https://www.dropbox.com/s/g29s1xbdlm...2018.00.18.png 
> Tra l'altro in UNICO me lo mette in RG16 anzichè RG19 anche se ho selezionato "ammortamento integrale automatico"

  Ehm invece per questo problema??? Tra l'altro anche qua è indicata come deducibilità 100% https://www.dropbox.com/s/mtk14ju5lm...2010.10.01.png

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ehm invece per questo problema??? Tra l'altro anche qua è indicata come deducibilità 100% https://www.dropbox.com/s/mtk14ju5lm...2010.10.01.png

  Per rispondere, devo esaminare l'archivio contabile.
Per assistenza su problematiche specifiche, è previsto il servizio SOS. 
Costa SOLO 10€, ed in caso di bug del programma, la somma pagata viene rimborsata.

----------


## sviluppatore

Forse ho capito senza esaminare l'archivio. 
ATTENZIONE: ai fini della deducibilità degli ammortamenti, ciò che conta ai fini del quadro RG, RF, NON è la % indicata nel registro cespiti, ma la % di deducibilità indicata nella scheda del conto utilizzato per la contabilizzazione.

----------


## sviluppatore

Detto altrimenti, per le poste del conto economico, ciò che determina la % di deducibilità (ai fini dei quadri RG, RF, studi) è la % di deducibilità indicata nelle schede anagrafiche dei conti.
E' una regola generale che vale per TUTTI i conti.
Ad esempio, il conto ACQUISTI DI MATERIE PRIME è deducibile al 100%, non per il nome, ma perché nella scheda anagrafica del conto ACQUISTI DI MATERIE PRIME, il campo % DI DEDUCIBILITA riporta 100.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

se un programma funziona perfettamente per il 99,99% dei suoi utilizzatori e da problemi per lo 0,01%, vuol dire che il problema non sta nel programma ma nel computer di quel 0,01%. Ti consiglio di rivolgerti ad un consulente informatico per verificare la presenza di qualche servizio attivo (magari di qualche altro programma che utilizzi) che possa andare in conflitto

----------


## sviluppatore

> se un programma funziona perfettamente per il 99,99% dei suoi utilizzatori e da problemi per lo 0,01%, vuol dire che il problema non sta nel programma ma nel computer di quel 0,01%. Ti consiglio di rivolgerti ad un consulente informatico per verificare la presenza di qualche servizio attivo (magari di qualche altro programma che utilizzi) che possa andare in conflitto

  Ti ringrazio...  :Big Grin: 
Purtroppo, c'è gente di tutti i tipi. 
Peraltro quel problema non dipende da Blustring, ma dal software SOGEI, che per qualche motivo (magari non facile da individuare), non importa più i files telematici.

----------


## sviluppatore

Tecnicamente, Blustring non fa altro che generare un file telematico.
Questo file può essere importato da tutti i software dichiarativi con la funzione di importazione da file telematico (es: SOGEI, Vialibera, IPSOA, CGN). 
Ora, se per un'azienda il file telematico non viene importato, allora può essere colpa di Blustring. Se ciò avviene per tutte, allora il problema è da ricercarsi nell'altro software, che per qualche motivo, fallisce l'importazione.
Nel caso di SOGEI, il sospetto cade su JAVA, che potrebbe essere non aggiornata, o danneggiata. In ogni caso, che colpa ne ho?

----------


## FrancescoVir

Capisco che siamo tutti presi dal caldo, dalle scadenze e dalle porcherie che i nostri "pseudo-politicanti" ci propinano ogni giorno... :Smile: 
Consiglio di reinstallare Java...

----------


## fortunaimpresa

se la risposta al servizio assistenza fosse stata questa sin dall'inizio e non questa: "Le allego il file generato, lo copi nella cartella c:/uniconline/uni14/dic, lo potrà aprire con unicopf14.La procedura funziona perfettamente.", forse non avreste provocato il nervosismo del cliente-utente che DEVE importare il file. Nella scheda io sono stato precisissimo indicando la configurazione dei 2 pc su cui Sogei non importa i file con tanto di versione java e update installati. Sarebbe bastata magari una dritta su java, un consiglio di qualche prova, invece è stata un laconico "La procedura funziona perfettamente". Questo lo sapevo anche io.... non avevo bisogno di questa assistenza. Lei non ha colpa per l'operato di Sogei, ma controlli l'operato dei suoi cosìdetti assistenti, poichè chi arriva a richiedere assistenza ha un problema e la risposta data nel servizio SOS ha il tono dell'abbandono a se stessi.

----------


## Luca Bi

Sappiamo che durante il periodo caldo delle dichiarazioni dei redditi è sempre problematicogestire tutti gli Unico da inviare. Noi possiamo  intervenire su tutte le problematiche della dichiarazione che riguardano la gestione di Contabile Telematico. Per quanto riguarda i software SOGEI, abbiamo bisogno come tutte le softwarehouse del tempo minimo per gestire gli adeguamenti dell'Agenzia.   
Ricordiamo che il canone del Contabile Telematico non prevede l'assistenza, come già ricordato mettiamo a disposizione delle formule per l'assistenza sia mensile che trimestrale che spot.

----------


## sviluppatore

Qui c’è un discorso molto ampio da fare… e riguarda Windows.
Io sono un estimatore di Microsoft, ma Windows (a differenza di MAC) ha sempre avuto un pro ed un contro:
PRO: può essere installato su OGNI PC.
CONTRO: può essere installato in OGNI PC.
Questo significa che due PC con lo stesso sistema operativo Windows, aggiornati al medesimo update, possono avere configurazioni diversissime: schede madri diverse, schede video diverse, e quindi… drivers installati diversi.
Per non parlare dei programmi installati, di eventuali virus, e perché no, di antivirus che a volte interferiscono, e possono risultare più fastidiosi dei virus stessi. 
Tutta questa premessa per dire che il medesimo programma, sul medesimo sistema operativo, può girare in modo diverso da macchina, a macchina.
Ad esempio, la macchina JAVA, che condiziona il funzionamento dei software SOGEI, se non installata correttamente, può pregiudicare il funzionamento della funzione di import dei software SOGEI.
A me, una volta è capitato, ed è bastato reinstallare la macchina JAVA.
Non sempre, però, la soluzione è così scontata poiché sono tanti i fattori che in un PC possono pregiudicare il corretto funzionamento di una procedura.
Fortunatamente, non è così frequente, ma capita… 
Ora, io di queste situazioni non mi sento responsabile. Non posso intervenire (gratuitamente) se un PC presenta delle problematiche. Peraltro, sono uno sviluppatore, ma non un tecnico riparatore.
E qui, subentra un altro problema: se il mancato funzionamento di una procedura riguarda un software prodotto da una grande software house, allora gli utenti (normalmente) capiscono la situazione.
Invece, se il problema riguarda un software prodotto da una piccola software house, allora si scatena l’inferno, anche se il problema riguarda NON il software in sé, ma un applicativo correlato.
Oggi, ad esempio, si è verificato che il software SOGEI installato nel PC di un utente non riuscisse ad importare i file telematici CORRETTAMENTE generati da Blustring… apriti cielo!

----------


## cesabas

> Detto altrimenti, per le poste del conto economico, ciò che determina la % di deducibilità (ai fini dei quadri RG, RF, studi) è la % di deducibilità indicata nelle schede anagrafiche dei conti.
> E' una regola generale che vale per TUTTI i conti.
> Ad esempio, il conto ACQUISTI DI MATERIE PRIME è deducibile al 100%, non per il nome, ma perché nella scheda anagrafica del conto ACQUISTI DI MATERIE PRIME, il campo % DI DEDUCIBILITA riporta 100.

  Avevo capito ed infatti ho modificato il conto da ammau2 a ammaut che dovrebbe avere una deducibilità al 100%. Poi ho cancellato l'ammortamento e l'ho rifatto ma è rimasto sempre ammau al 40%..allora sono entrato nella fattura ed ho provato a modificare qualcosa da lì. Nella sezione cespiti ho provato a cancellare l'associazione e reinserirla cliccando sulla X.. nell'elenco a discesa trovo ancora il cespite ma non riesco più ad associarlo a quella fattura.
Inoltre non riesco a cancellare il cespite visto che manca il pulsante in schede cespiti per la sua cancellazione (mi pare di averlo già segnalato)

----------


## sviluppatore

Come no... per cancellare un cespite, devi entrare nella relativa scheda e cliccare sul cestino (in basso a sinistra)

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

A proposito (prendo la palla al balzo): ma una versione per MAC di Blustring non è proprio fattibile? Io praticamente utilizzo la virtual machine di windows (sotto mac) praticamente solo per farci girare blustring.

----------


## sviluppatore

E' impossibile... 
Però, puoi farlo girare con una macchina virtuale VMWARE, o PARALLEL.
Sembrerà strano, ma spesso, le macchine virtuali risultano addirittura più stabili di macchine fisiche. Certo, occorre avere almeno 4GB di RAM, però oggi non è un problema...

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

infatti uso proprio VWWARE (4gb di ram dedicata + 4 destinata a OSX) e non ho alcun tipo di problema. E' come se fosse nativo windows. Immagino che il problema è il database access

----------


## cesabas

> Come no... per cancellare un cespite, devi entrare nella relativa scheda e cliccare sul cestino (in basso a sinistra)

  capito l'errore dovevo cancellare l'ammortamento tra le fatture fornitori...Trovato anche il cestino!
Sono riuscito a fare tutto, perfetto. 
Quindi in sostanza ogni categoria di cespiti avrà sempre la sua % di deducibilità che deriva dall'associazione del conto d'ammortamento. Se ad esempio c'è un'autovettura (20%) ed un autocarro (100%) dobbiamo creare due categorie di cespiti differenti giusto?
Non si potrebbe fare in modo di impostare il conto di ammortamento invece della % di deducibilità nella scheda cespiti?

----------


## sviluppatore

In estrema sintesi:
La % di deducibilità indicata nella scheda anagrafica della categoria del cespite rileva per il registro cespiti.
La % di deducibilità indicata nella scheda anagrafica del conto (es: quota ammortamento impianti) rileva ai fini reddituali (RG, RF).

----------


## sviluppatore

> infatti uso proprio VWWARE (4gb di ram dedicata + 4 destinata a OSX) e non ho alcun tipo di problema. E' come se fosse nativo windows. Immagino che il problema è il database access

  Confermo... non a caso, Access è assente nella versione do OFFICE per MAC.

----------


## cesabas

> In estrema sintesi:
> La % di deducibilità indicata nella scheda anagrafica della categoria del cespite rileva per il registro cespiti.
> La % di deducibilità indicata nella scheda anagrafica del conto (es: quota ammortamento impianti) rileva ai fini reddituali (RG, RF).

  poi ce la questione del rigo nell'unico, ma credo che anche in questo caso dipenda dalle impostazioni del conto di ammortamento ed è per questo che finisca negli ammortamenti generici e non in quelli <516 anche se selezionato il flag ammortamento integrale automatico

----------


## fortunaimpresa

> Qui cè un discorso molto ampio da fare e riguarda Windows.
> Io sono un estimatore di Microsoft, ma Windows (a differenza di MAC) ha sempre avuto un pro ed un contro:
> PRO: può essere installato su OGNI PC.
> CONTRO: può essere installato in OGNI PC.
> Questo significa che due PC con lo stesso sistema operativo Windows, aggiornati al medesimo update, possono avere configurazioni diversissime: schede madri diverse, schede video diverse, e quindi drivers installati diversi.
> Per non parlare dei programmi installati, di eventuali virus, e perché no, di antivirus che a volte interferiscono, e possono risultare più fastidiosi dei virus stessi. 
> Tutta questa premessa per dire che il medesimo programma, sul medesimo sistema operativo, può girare in modo diverso da macchina, a macchina.
> Ad esempio, la macchina JAVA, che condiziona il funzionamento dei software SOGEI, se non installata correttamente, può pregiudicare il funzionamento della funzione di import dei software SOGEI.
> A me, una volta è capitato, ed è bastato reinstallare la macchina JAVA.
> ...

  ripeto col dire che il problema è stato nella risposta dell'assistente : la procedura funziona correttamente. Questo lo sapevo, il file veniva generato, avevo fatto presente che non era su un unico archivio, ma su tutti, sapevo che BS generava correttamente anche perchè ho aperto i file con Telemago, richiedevo assistenza sul conflitto con Java evidentemente, per annotare nelle info la versione installata. Bisognerebbe ogni tanto passarsi anche una mano sulla coscienza, magari ammettere di non essere in grado di risolvere il problema, o intervenire in desktop remoto. Il problema non sono i 10 euro dell'assistenza. Pagherei anche 100 euro per essere risolto il problema. Il fatto è che c'è stata molta sufficienza da parte dell'assistente , che magari non ha nemmeno letto la scheda, si è limitato a importare il file nel pc e dire che tutto era perfetto.
Cmq, ho disintallato e reinstallato java, eliminato temporaneamente l'antivirus (antivir), ma niente da fare, anche quest'anno dichiarazioni a mano.

----------


## sviluppatore

Verifica che la scheda del cespite riporti un valore < 516. 
Detto altrimenti, se una fattura comprova l'acquisto di 10 cespiti da 500,00€, occorre caricare in anagrafica 10 distinti cespiti.
Diversamente, verrebbe visto come un cespite del valore di 5000€, e come tale, NON ammortizzabile integralmente.

----------


## sviluppatore

> ripeto col dire che il problema è stato nella risposta dell'assistente : la procedura funziona correttamente. Questo lo sapevo, il file veniva generato, avevo fatto presente che non era su un unico archivio, ma su tutti, sapevo che BS generava correttamente anche perchè ho aperto i file con Telemago, richiedevo assistenza sul conflitto con Java .

  Ok... appurato che il problema non è il file generato da Blustring... se con il software SOGEI, ultimate una dichiarazione, lui creerà un file telematico pronto da inviare con ENTRATEL. Cosa succede se lo mettete nella cartella C:\BLUSTRINGFILESCREATI, e poi, tentate di importarlo nel software SOGEI?

----------


## cesabas

c'è un unico cespite con un'unica fattura di 205€..non lo riporta in RG19 ma in RG16..la quota ammortamento è di 205€ quindi integrale

----------


## sviluppatore

> c'è un unico cespite con un'unica fattura di 205€..non lo riporta in RG19 ma in RG16..la quota ammortamento è di 205€ quindi integrale

  Su questo, non posso aiutarti senza vedere l'archivio contabile.
Posso solo invitarti a leggere qui: Link cespiti 
In alternativa, possono essere associati ad una categoria qualsiasi, attivando il flag AMMORTAMENTO INTEGRALE nella scheda anagrafica del cespite.

----------


## fortunaimpresa

> Ok... appurato che il problema non è il file generato da Blustring... se con il software SOGEI, ultimate una dichiarazione, lui creerà un file telematico pronto da inviare con ENTRATEL. Cosa succede se lo mettete nella cartella C:\BLUSTRINGFILESCREATI, e poi, tentate di importarlo nel software SOGEI?

  spstato l'upf generato con sogei in altra cartella, import fallito anche in questo caso. Problema upf, ricontatto assistenza Entratel.... (non so perchè ma so che sarà inutile....)

----------


## sviluppatore

Provate a fare così: 
1) impostate come browser predefinito IE
2) per eseguire il software SOGEI, cliccate sul link presente nella pagina: Agenzia delle Entrate - Unico Pf/2014 - Software di compilazione modello Unico Persone fisiche 2014

----------


## sviluppatore

Oppure, riguardo il punto 2, per seguire il software SOGEI, clicca qui: http://jws.agenziaentrate.it/jws/dic...014/UNI14.jnlp

----------


## fortunaimpresa

niente da fare, apprezzo comunque ora la vostra disponibiltà nel cercare di risolvere un problema di Sogei. A questo punto diamo una bella formattata al pc, anche dovessi perdere un giorno intero. Mi scuso per i toni alti della mattinata, ma mi sono sentito un pò abbandonato a me stesso. Se ho scelto Blustring è perchè mi sono sentito sempre, anche grazie al forum, in una grande famiglia, ed è per questo che comunque anche se ho avuto, per colpa di sogei, questo incidente di percorso, rinnoverò ogni anno la mia scelta. Buon lavoro a tutti, e a questo punto, data l'ora Forza Italia!

----------


## sviluppatore

Grazie...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Io, però, non formatterei il PC.
Se avete almeno 4 GB RAM, con VMWARE, potete creare una macchina virtuale.
Detto altrimenti, potete installare un sistema operativo dentro un sistema operativo. Un computer nel computer. 
Costi: 1 licenza VMWARE, 1 licenza Windows

----------


## sviluppatore

Se preferite, in alternativa a VMWARE, esistono soluzioni gratuite. Es: VIRTUALBOX.
Personalmente, preferisco VMWARE. 
Considerate che avere un computer nel computer ha anche altri vantaggi. Ad esempio, è molto facile effettuare il backup della macchina virtuale, e se cambierete PC, potrete spostarla nel nuovo (con TUTTI i programmi dentro). 
Inoltre, potrete adottare delle "strategie". Ad esempio: utilizzare il sistema operativo virtualizzato SOLO per il lavoro, evitando di utilizzarlo per altre cose (es: navigazioni, giochi, test di programmi). Così, sarà più improbabile prendere virus, o che altri software (di per sé innocui) interferiscano con altri (come forse è accaduto).

----------


## fortunaimpresa

Proverò anche questa soluzione anche se nel PC ho già una macchina virtuale in collegamento col server del CAF, sarebbe un tantino pesante.
Grazie ancora e buon lavoro.  :Smile:

----------


## sviluppatore

Per scaricare la versione di prova di VMWARE: VMware Workstation: esegui più SO come Linux, Windows 8 e altri ancora | VMware Italia 
ATTENZIONE ALLA LICENZA DI WINDOWS: se vi installate una licenza OEM, poi non potrete spostare la macchina virtuale in altri PC. Comunque, una licenza completa costa meno di 100,00€.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Proverò anche questa soluzione anche se nel PC ho già una macchina virtuale in collegamento col server del CAF, sarebbe un tantino pesante.
> Grazie ancora e buon lavoro.

  Grazie, altrettanto...  :Wink:  
PS: è per questo che ora i PC desktop vengono proposti (di norma) con almeno 8GB

----------


## LucZan

Volevo segnalare che nel generare il prospetto IRAP per Unico (metodo di bilancio) l'aggancio al piano dei conti per gli ammortamenti dei beni materiali e immateriali è invertito, in pratica viene indicato IP23 per gli ammortamenti delle immobilizzazioni materiali invece che IP24 e IP24 per gli ammortamenti delle immobilizzazioni immateriali invece che IP23. 
Buon Lavoro.

----------


## Contabile

Buongiorno. 
Anche il file IRAP non viene più  importato come prima. Più tardi si prova su altra macchina configurata diversamente e poi si comunicano gli esiti.

----------


## sviluppatore

A me funziona... 
Si verifica per un'azienda o per tutte?

----------


## tintitutin

Buongiorno,
volevo solo segnalare un bug 'minore' che si è verificato (in alcuni casi) nella stampa del mod. F24.
In pratica nella stampa mi viene riportato un totale di sezione e di modello sbagliato (parliamo di centesimi). 
Grazie.
Marco

----------


## Contabile

IRAP a posto. Importazione ok. Ho provveduto a "sistemare", passatemi il termine, le macchine dopo l'aggiornamento del 25 giugno rendendole compatibili.  :Smile:  Va bene sia su XP che su SEVEN.

----------


## cesabas

Ripropongo il quesito...
Ho inserito per errore un cespite, il numero 1...vorrei cancellarlo, quindi entro nella scheda cespite e clicco sul secchio mi da l'errore: 
Impossibile eliminare o modificare il record. La tabella ivafornitori contiene record correlati. 
Entro in movimentazioni, c'è la fattura, la apro e modifico il conto e cancello l'associazione con il cespite. 
Riprovo con il secchio e da 
Impossibile eliminare o modificare il record. La tabella ivafornitori contiene record correlati. 
Dove la trovo questa tabella? Sulle istruzioni non ho trovato nulla

----------


## sviluppatore

Se non ti fa cancellare il cespite, significa che è stato movimentato in qualche registrazione.

----------


## cesabas

si nella fattura di acquisto, però ora le ho variato il conto e cancellato l'associazione....in quale altra parte devo guardare? Infatti su fatture-acquisto cespiti non c'è più...e non c'è neanche in PN (è una semplificata, ma ho controllato per scrupolo) 
E' possibile far fare per il primo anno gli ammortamenti al 50%?

----------


## sviluppatore

Si è possibile... però ti chiedo di fare un contratto per l'assistenza, magari un SOS, o un QUICK TRAINING.
Il mio collega di seguirà attentamente.  
Sto lavorando giorno e notte in questi giorni, devo dare la priorità allo sviluppo del software.

----------


## cesabas

Lo fa automaticamente per il primo anno, bisogna flaggare se non lo si vuole far fare al 50% ma integrale. 
Vogliamo una guida unica!  :Smile:

----------


## cesabas

Ho risolto la questione cespiti, scrivo come giusto per aiutare qualcuno che potrebbe trovarsi nella mia situazione. 
Registrata fattura ed associata con il cespite.
Mi sono reso conto che non era un cespite e ho provato a cancellarlo dalla scheda cespiti, ma diceva che non poteva essere cancellato in quanto era collegato alla tabella ivafornitori
Sono rientrato nella fattura ed ho cambiato il conto in merci, controllando nella sezione cespiti non c'era più l'associazione (il quadro non presentava alcuna info, la presenta solo se si seleziona un conto collegato ai cespiti)
Ho provato a cancellare il cespite e ancora negata eliminazione perchè collegato con ivafornitori.
Ho aperto allora con access il file relativo alla ditta, sono entrato nella tabella "ivafornitori" ho cercato la fattura ed ho visto che era collegata al cespite 1...tolto questo ho potuto cancellare il cespite da scheda cespite, anche se non sono riuscito a rifare la numerazione cespiti. 
Ovviamente si può fare benissimo anche dal programma, basta ricordarsi di cancellare l'associazione della fattura al cespite con la X nella sezione cespiti della fattura stessa, prima di cambiare conto.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Sto lavorando giorno e notte in questi giorni, devo dare la priorità allo sviluppo del software.

  Su quale altra miglioria stai lavorando ora? Sempre se si può dire...

----------


## sviluppatore

Si... layout fatture emesse, ed emissione fatture elettroniche.

----------


## giov.carnevale

Chiedo aiuto ai colleghi che utilizzano Blustring da più tempo di me:
con cadenza quasi giornaliera ci capita di dover predisporre "situazioni di periodo" per le banche, ovviamente opportunamente "rettificate". Con Blustring come vi comportate? Riferendoci ad esempio solo al Conto Economico, esportate la stampa in formato rtf o xls? Mi sembra che in xls non sia possibile avere un dettaglio con i conti di terzo livello, sbaglio? Inoltre in sede di esportazione (sia per word che excel) mi sembra che vadano perse le intestazioni "costi", "ricavi", ecc.
Prediligerei l'esportazione su excel perchè a mio avviso impostando al volo un paio di formule si limita il rischio di commettere errori nei conteggi.
Rispetto al cambio di marcia che ho verificato con Blustring su molti aspetti del quotidiano lavoro d'inserimento, su questo sto un po' in difficoltà.
Ringrazio in anticipo chi mi fornirà qualche suggerimento.

----------


## cesabas

errore con gli f24...qualcuno sa il motivo?  https://www.dropbox.com/s/r4lqfo9ar7...2010.24.09.png   
Risolto mancava data scadenza

----------


## tintitutin

Nella generazione di un F24 telematico con codice atto quest'ultimo non viene esportato e, di conseguenza, la console telematica non permette l'invio.
Come fare ?
Grazie 
Marco Cirone

----------


## cesabas

segnalo altro problema riscontrato. 
Dati anagrafici ---> Natura giuridica SAS
In unico 2014 indica codice 24 ---> SNC

----------


## sviluppatore

> segnalo altro problema riscontrato. 
> Dati anagrafici ---> Natura giuridica SAS
> In unico 2014 indica codice 24 ---> SNC

  E' normale... il dato va rettificato in dichiarazione.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Nella generazione di un F24 telematico con codice atto quest'ultimo non viene esportato e, di conseguenza, la console telematica non permette l'invio.
> Come fare ?
> Grazie 
> Marco Cirone

  
Le deleghe con codice atto sono un po' particolari.
Al momento, vanno caricate direttamente nel software F24ONLINE.

----------


## cesabas

bhe normale...sarebbe meglio che non lo compilasse allora..almeno avremmo l'allert dal software sogei

----------


## massi77

Buongiorno, vorrei segnalare, se qualcuno non l'avesse già fatto, che quando si calcola il ravvedimento operoso e poi si trasferiscono i dati nel modello F24, il programma non tiene conto degli arrotondamenti, per cui nelle somme ci si trova qualche centesimo in più. Un cliente oggi mi ha detto di controllargli gli f24 la prossima volta....ma visto che ne ha tanti e non posso perdere un sacco di tempo a ricontrollare tutte le somme.... e la cosa interessa tutti, si può sistemare?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buongiorno, vorrei segnalare, se qualcuno non l'avesse già fatto, che quando si calcola il ravvedimento operoso e poi si trasferiscono i dati nel modello F24, il programma non tiene conto degli arrotondamenti, per cui nelle somme ci si trova qualche centesimo in più. Un cliente oggi mi ha detto di controllargli gli f24 la prossima volta....ma visto che ne ha tanti e non posso perdere un sacco di tempo a ricontrollare tutte le somme.... e la cosa interessa tutti, si può sistemare?

  La procedura per il ravvedimento funziona EGREGIAMENTE!
Se anche, per via di qualche arrotondamento, il cliente paga qualche centesimo in più, non è che fallisce...  :Wink:  
Non mi sembra un problema reale.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Se anche, per via di qualche arrotondamento, il cliente paga qualche centesimo in più, non è che fallisce...

  davvero... io ne ho visto di clienti rompicoglioni, ma addirittura che stanno a contare i centesimi sul ravvedimento mi pare troppo. Che poi io ritengo il ravvedimento operoso un "favore" che io faccio al cliente, nel momento in cui gli ho inviato f24 originario per tempo e lui per motivi suoi ha deciso di rinviarlo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> davvero... io ne ho visto di clienti rompicoglioni, ma addirittura che stanno a contare i centesimi sul ravvedimento mi pare troppo.

  ... che poi, nel momento in cui contano i centesimi e ti chiamano pure per dirtelo, significa che non hanno fiducia in te, e che presto se ne andranno via.

----------


## cesabas

Faccio di nuovo presente il problema delle deleghe f24. Se si inseriscono più righi di quelli previsti dal modello, il software non stampa quelli in eccesso e non so se li indica nel file telematico. 
Credo che sia un problema serio da risolvere quanto prima.

----------


## cesabas

..di nuovo problemi con la generazione degli f24...premetto che stesso cliente gli f24 li genera tutti...
Quando compilo un ravvedimento nella sezione "ici" non riesce a generarlo...
Problema sollevato appena comprato il programma, forse a gennaio.

----------


## sviluppatore

Al momento, il ravvedimento non viene calcolato per i tributi della sezione ICI. 
Ancora, la funzionalità non è stata implementata NON perché mi gratto, me perché ho dato la priorità ad implementazioni che ho ritenuto più importanti.
Peraltro, l'Ade non è che abbia dato una mano... basti pensare a spesometro e TASI.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Faccio di nuovo presente il problema delle deleghe f24. Se si inseriscono più righi di quelli previsti dal modello, il software non stampa quelli in eccesso e non so se li indica nel file telematico. 
> Credo che sia un problema serio da risolvere quanto prima.

  Non mi sembra un problema serio.
Basta iniziare la compilazione di un secondo F24 se i righi da compilare eccedono quelli a disposizione in una sezione.
In ogni caso, appena possibile, verrà inserito un alert. 
Per il momento, però, ritengo prioritari altri sviluppi.

----------


## massi77

> La procedura per il ravvedimento funziona EGREGIAMENTE!
> Se anche, per via di qualche arrotondamento, il cliente paga qualche centesimo in più, non è che fallisce...  
> Non mi sembra un problema reale.

  Il cliente è un ente non commerciale a livello nazionale che funziona per mandati di spesa. Per ogni F24 un mandato....se poi l'F24 riporta un centesimo sbagliato significa rifare il mandato. Per questo si sono incavolati con me....ma se devo ricontrollare tutti gli F24 ogni volta non è più finita!

----------


## sviluppatore

Ho capito, ma mica è colpa mia se in quell'ente lavorano impiegati ottusi.
Se si sono arrabbiati per questa cavolata significa che sono terra terra, e quell'ente è un cliente che è meglio perdere che trovare.

----------


## giov.carnevale

Non dissipiamo l'immenso valore di questo forum a causa dello stress del periodo.
Le segnalazioni di bug, se fatte con spirito costruttivo e non disfattista, sono utili a tutti, a chi può fregiarsi di aver realizzato un prodotto sempre più performante e a chi tale prodotto deve utilizzarlo quotidianamente.
E' giusto cadenzare delle priorità di intervento ma è sbagliato dare per gli altri un giudizio se valga la pena o meno mantenere un cliente.
Detto questo...qualcuno sa aiutarmi in merito a quanto scritto nel post recente sull'esportazione e "manipolazione" delle situazioni contabili di periodo?

----------


## sviluppatore

Il problema è che il 90% delle segnalazioni di bugs si rivelano delle bufale.  E' normale che, specialmente in questo periodo, la cosa mi dia oltremodo fastidio. 
Detto questo, senza falsa ipocrisia, ribadisco quello che penso: se un impiegato perde tempo per controllare i centesimi, a mio modestissimo avviso, è un cretino poiché le questioni importanti sono altre.

----------


## sviluppatore

Riguardo le stampe... è possibile esportare qualunque stampa in WORD, e poi, effettuare un COPIA / INCOLLA in Excel. 
Vorrei aggiungere che con Blustring, è possibile CLONARE gli archivi contabili. Pertanto, è possibile effettuare una copia ESATTA di una contabilità, per poi apportare correzioni e/o integrazioni.
Pertanto, se devi presentare un bilancio in banca, ma (ad esempio) hai delle fatture da emettere che ancora NON puoi registrare nella contabilità ufficiale, puoi clonare l'archivio e registrarle nell'archivio duplicato.

----------


## cesabas

..le mie segnalazioni di bug non sono mai state bufale.
Tra l'altro giorni fa è passato un giovane collega a cui avevo presentato blustring e avevo segnalato questa discussione per togliersi gli ultimi dubbi. La cosa principale che lo ha fatto desistere è stato proprio il codice sbagliato attribuito alla SAS in unico e la risposta dello sviluppatore che invece di dire "risolvo il problema" ha semplicemente declinato attribuendo l'onere del controllo al professionista. Un software va ottimizzato proprio per semplificare il lavoro.
La filosofia del software è quella giusta, pragmatico ed intelligente, che rende l'utilizzatore in grado di gestire il programma e non il contrario. Basterebbe avere un po' più di umiltà e disponibilità.

----------


## sviluppatore

Quando ho parlato di "bufale" non mi riferivo a te, ma alle segnalazioni che arrivano mediamente nell'arco di un anno (tramite email e forum). 
Riguardo i miei interventi nel forum: lo so... posso apparire burbero...
Il fatto è che, troppo spesso, si usano forum e social network (in generale) come le pareti dei bagni pubblici: per scrivere la prima cosa che viene in mente.
Io quando mi rivolgo ad un fornitore, sono solito essere gentile, ringrazio per il servizio o il bene che mi viene offerto e non vado in cerca di pretesti per lamentarmi di qualcosa.
Nei forum (in generale), avviene l'esatto contrario, la gente ha dimenticato la parola "GRAZIE", ed usa usa solo la parola "VOGLIO".
Insomma, per chi non l'avesse capito, NON amo molto forum e social network, e preferisco altri canali per la comunicazione.

----------


## giov.carnevale

> Riguardo le stampe... è possibile esportare qualunque stampa in WORD, e poi, effettuare un COPIA / INCOLLA in Excel. 
> Vorrei aggiungere che con Blustring, è possibile CLONARE gli archivi contabili. Pertanto, è possibile effettuare una copia ESATTA di una contabilità, per poi apportare correzioni e/o integrazioni.
> Pertanto, se devi presentare un bilancio in banca, ma (ad esempio) hai delle fatture da emettere che ancora NON puoi registrare nella contabilità ufficiale, puoi clonare l'archivio e registrarle nell'archivio duplicato.

  ok, grazie. In effetti duplicare gli archivi e inserire le registrazioni grosso modo porterà via lo stesso tempo che lavorare su excel. Farò così.

----------


## sviluppatore

OTTIMA SCELTA  :Wink:  
Così, in caso di necessità, potrai anche decidere di apportare ulteriori modifiche.
Inoltre, non corri il rischio di presentare un bilancio con delle incongruenze.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

parlando di cose serie (  :Big Grin:  ) , il prossimo aggiornamento per quando è previsto?

----------


## sviluppatore

> parlando di cose serie (  ) , il prossimo aggiornamento per quando è previsto?

  Orientativamente... metà luglio.

----------


## ainop

Buongiorno, ho una domanda da porvi.
Da quanto ho capito Blustring utilizza i software sogei per i dichiarativi.
Blustring sarà anche fantastico, ma i software sogei fanno pena.
Vi sembra normale che io non riesca da due giorni a far funzionare l'Unico PF 2014, mentre gli altri software dell'Agenzia funzionano?
Ho installato e disinstallato Java 7, ho tolto le spunte a java, ho riacceso e spento il pc, ho seguito i consigli dell'assistenza, ma nulla.
Io voglio acquistare blustring, ma se poi devo basarmi su delle rumente tali come i software sogei ho paura.
Avete avuto anche voi un problema con Unico PF 2014. Ho postato una discussione nella sezione Unico di questo forum.
Grazie a chi mi aiuterà.

----------


## Contabile

> Avete avuto anche voi un problema con Unico PF 2014. Ho postato una discussione nella sezione Unico di questo forum. Grazie a chi mi aiuterà.

  Fallo partire come amministratore il software oppure direttamente dal sito dell'Agenzia. Io non sto avendo problemi.

----------


## ainop

Come ti ho scritto nell'altra discussione, è partito direttamente dal sito dell'agenzia.
Nulla, purtroppo, da sempre errore.

----------


## sviluppatore

Prova a svuotare la cache di IE. 
I software SOGEI non fanno pena. 
Purtroppo, può capitare che dei software entrino in conflitto. Questo, però, vale anche con i dichiarativi che ti fatto "digerire" a 4000 EURO.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

Pena forse no, perchè il loro "sporco" lavoro lo fanno. Però diciamo che in fase di sviluppo non è che si siano impegnati poi più di tanto per rendere i programmi migliori, come farebbe un qualsiasi privato per rendere sempre più appetibile il proprio prodotto sul mercato. E' per vero che sono software gratuiti, però sempre con soldi pubblici vengono pagati. Quindi gratuiti fino ad un certo punto.

----------


## sviluppatore

Volevo segnalare che è disponibile una nuova release. 
Ora, oltre a registrare (NESSUN altro software è in grado di farlo), il programma è anche in grado di GENERARE fatture elettroniche, vale a dire fatture in formato XML, secondo lo standard FatturaPA:   La fatturazione elettronica con la procedura stampa avanzata

----------


## Fn7

Il software di contabilità telematico gestisce anche i dichiarativi?   Qualcuno mi può dare parere?

----------


## Contabile

> Il software di contabilità telematico gestisce anche i dichiarativi?   Qualcuno mi può dare parere?

  Il software genera file in formato da poter essere importati nei dichiarativi SOGEI. Sostanzialmente ti "produce" la dichiarazione che tu devi solo confermare all'interno del singolo dichiarativo.

----------


## Contabile

> Ora, oltre a registrare il programma è anche in grado di GENERARE fatture elettroniche, vale a dire fatture in formato XML, secondo lo standard FatturaPA

  Cosa desiderare di più....... un lucano  :Smile:   :Smile: . Encomiabile

----------


## ainop

> Prova a svuotare la cache di IE. 
> I software SOGEI non fanno pena. 
> Purtroppo, può capitare che dei software entrino in conflitto. Questo, però, vale anche con i dichiarativi che ti fatto "digerire" a 4000 EURO.

  Ho azzerato la cronologia su chrome, ma nulla.

----------


## Fn7

[QUOTE=Contabile;285817]Il software genera file in formato da poter essere importati nei dichiarativi SOGEI. Sostanzialmente ti "produce" la dichiarazione che tu devi solo confermare all'interno del singolo dichiarativo.[/QUOTE
I dati della contabilità li aggiorna automaticamente nei dichiarativi?

----------


## Fn7

> Il software genera file in formato da poter essere importati nei dichiarativi SOGEI. Sostanzialmente ti "produce" la dichiarazione che tu devi solo confermare all'interno del singolo dichiarativo.

  I dati contabili vengono riportati automaticamente nei dichiarativi e nei bilanci?

----------


## Contabile

Certamente. 
Puoi effettaure tutti i controlli che desideri prima di importare il file. Puoi effettuare le anteprime di stampa di tutto, (RG RF IRAP IVA etc.)  
Prova la demo

----------


## doppiaeffe

Quanto costa il software?  Io ho gb integrato che funziona malissimo e vorrei cambiare

----------


## sviluppatore

> quanto costa il software?  Io ho gb integrato che funziona malissimo e vorrei cambiare

  195€ + iva

----------


## doppiaeffe

Al mese? O per l'anno

----------


## sviluppatore

> Ho azzerato la cronologia su chrome, ma nulla.

  Come browser predefinito, consiglio di impostare IE.
Se anche così non va, allora significa che c'è qualche problema nel PC. Probabilmente è installata male la Runtime java.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Al mese? O per l'anno

  E' il prezzo annuale, senza assistenza telefonica.

----------


## doppiaeffe

Un tutto incluso quanto costerebbe? Posso avere contatti con qualcuno?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Un tutto incluso quanto costerebbe? Posso avere contatti con qualcuno?

  Mi permetto di linkare la pagina PREZZI del sito del produttore (poiché penso chiarisca il tutto): Prezzi - CLICCA QUI 
Se acquista dal CommercialistaTelematico ed è abbonato, può anche usufruire di uno sconto. 
In ogni caso, ecco i numeri a cui risponde una mia collaboratrice, disponibile a fornire chiarimenti di carattere commerciale:
075 - 9696835
391 - 1361065

----------


## ainop

> Come browser predefinito, consiglio di impostare IE.
> Se anche così non va, allora significa che c'è qualche problema nel PC. Probabilmente è installata male la Runtime java.

  La run time java è stata installata dal sito dell'Agenzia delle entrate e si chiama J2SE Runtime environment 5.0 update 16.
Grazie per il tuo aiuto.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Volevo segnalare che è disponibile una nuova release. 
> Ora, oltre a registrare (NESSUN altro software è in grado di farlo), il programma è anche in grado di GENERARE fatture elettroniche, vale a dire fatture in formato XML, secondo lo standard FatturaPA:   La fatturazione elettronica con la procedura stampa avanzata

  OTTIMO!!!!! 
Grazie mille!

----------


## LucZan

> Volevo segnalare che è disponibile una nuova release. 
> Ora, oltre a registrare (NESSUN altro software è in grado di farlo), il programma è anche in grado di GENERARE fatture elettroniche, vale a dire fatture in formato XML, secondo lo standard FatturaPA:   La fatturazione elettronica con la procedura stampa avanzata

  Ottimo lavoro ed in linea con la filosofia del prodotto.
Non vedo l'ora di testarlo. 
Chiedevo conferma se per la validità della fattura elettronica è anche necessario apporre firma digitale e marca temporale al singolo file fattura (il che esplicita di fatto anche l'adempimento della conservazione sostitutiva). 
Sarebbe utile una dispensa pratica che completi l'intero ciclo dell'adempimento FatturaPA. 
Buon Lavoro.

----------


## sviluppatore

La procedura si limita a generare il file XML. 
Poi, questo potr essere inviato secondo le modalit stabilite dalla PA.
Sono tanti i fornitori che forniscono servizio di questo tipo. Di solito, consiglio il seguente:  Modulistica fiscale: sviluppo software fiscali e software per il documentmanagement

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

Ho fatto un po' di prove ma la procedura di visualizzazione mi restituisce sempre lo stesso errore "Impossibile visualizzare la fattura perch non conforme al formato della FatturaPA"
Se faccio direttamente il controllo mi viene restituito questo errore: "File non conforme al formato Verificare riga: 76 - colonna: 24" 
Naturalmente ho seguito alla lettere le istruzioni e ho compilato tutti i dati necessari previsti dalla fatturazione PA (codice destinatario, codice fiscale trasmittente, ecc) , tantovero che il file in formato xml viene creato senza segnalarmi errori. 
questo  il file di prova che mi genera blustring: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...4460644_01.xml 
Stasera riprovo con un altro pc. 
ps. utilizzo excel 2013 32bit su windows 8 
ho provato ora da un'altra postazione con windows 7 e office 2010. Stessa cosa.

----------


## LucZan

Azzardo una possibile interpretazione dell'errore.
Il file XML ha un encoding UTF-8 e pertanto ogni carattere va tradotto in un byte che risponda alle specifiche UNICODE
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
Mi sembra che non digerisca la stringa N  (Vs. Ord. Prot. N) sostituirei quel valore con un semplice punto (cio N.). 
D'altronde mi riesce difficile implementare un simile controllo preventivo in Excel, forse Sviluppatore trover il modo per controllare queste anomalie.

----------


## sviluppatore

La procedura  OK... fidatevi!
Leggete le guide che ho predisposto: vengono elencate una serie di possibili cause (es: assenza dei recapiti telefonici). 
Provate ad inserire i dati di prova.. funziona tutto alla perfezione!

----------


## sviluppatore

Se non riuscite ad individuare il problema, mi potete inviare il file EXCEL tramite il servizio SOS.
Il servizio costa solo 10,00 + IVa. 
La procedura  gratis... ma non posso includere anche l'assistenza su casi specifici.
:-)

----------


## sviluppatore

Colgo l'occasione per riepilogare alcune possibili situazioni che rendono il file XML non formalmente corretto:
1) dati anagrafici incompleti;
2) assenza dei recapiti telefonici
3) recapiti telefonici presenti, ma inseriti con spazi interni. Esempi:
075-36999 OK
075/5699787 OK
075 446466 NON CORRETTO
075 - 45545445 NON CORRETTO
4) Assenza del corpo fattura 
Inoltre, occorre SEMPRE ricordarsi di cliccare su AGGIORNA prima di stampare e/o generare il file XML.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

Penso di aver risolto la questione. Riporto la mia esperienza in modo che possa magari tornare di aiuto anche agli altri e allo stesso Mirko al fine di rendere la procedura sempre migliore ed user friendly. 
Il primo problema stava essenzialmente nella descrizione della fattura. Non era un problema di caratteri speciali, bens della descrizione che non pu superare 100 battiture, cos come riportato nelle specifiche del formato: http://fatturapa.gov.it/export/fattu...ellare_1.0.pdf 
A tal fine sarebbe opportuno quantomeno indicare una segnalazione o meglio ancora un troncamento. 
Seconda questione: i riferimenti telefonici ed email. Nel foglio elettronico preparato da blustring vanno compilate la seconda colonna (non quella dove viene riportato ":" o la scritta "email"), altrimenti xml generato non riporta il valore 
Terza questione, partita iva assente o errata. Nel mio caso specifico, la scuola non  dotata di partita iva ma solo di codice fiscale. Per cui il campo partita iva  volutamente lasciato vuoto. La procedura per genera la seguente riga:
<DatiAnagrafici>
     <IdFiscaleIVA>
      <IdPaese>IT</IdPaese>
      <IdCodice>92003650642</IdCodice>
     </IdFiscaleIVA>
     <CodiceFiscale>92003650642</CodiceFiscale> 
Cosi facendo mi da errore 305: Verificare che il campo IdFiscaleIVA/IdCodice del "CessionarioCommittente" sia valido.  
Se invece cancello le righe relative alla partiva iva, lasciando solo: 
<DatiAnagrafici>
<CodiceFiscale>92003650642</CodiceFiscale> 
il tutto va a buon fine. 
Poi avrei una domanda da fare: nel CODICE FISCALE TRASMITTENTE va indicato il codice fiscale di chi effettua la trasmissione, nel caso specifico il legale rappresentante? Se cos fosse, non si potrebbe agganciarlo direttamente prelevandolo dall'anagrafica di BS? 
Cmq Mirko, ottimo lavoro! 
ps. nella generazione della fattura in excel nel campo relativo alla banca, viene caricato il codice del conto e non la descrizione. Esempio, viene riportato banca c/c invece Banca della ......

----------


## sviluppatore

Se non erro, nel campo CODICE TRASMITTENTE, va indicato il codice fiscale del legale rappresentante.
Per, non ci giurerei... il sito dell'Ade non brilla per chiarezza.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

infatti non si capisce 'na mazza leggendo tutte le istruzioni in merito. 
In merito la questione della partita iva assente e relativo codice inserito automaticamente nel file xml, confermi che  cosi? Perch sarebbe parecchio scocciante, sopratutto per chi non  pratico, dover ogni volta aprire il file con un editor e andare a togliere quelle righe. 
Sempre restando in tema di migliorare la gi ottima procedura, potrebbe essere interessante poter caricare nell'anagrafica di blustring relativa al cliente/fornitore il codice della PA 8qualora ci fosse, in caso contrario si lascia vuoto) in modo che quando si va a generare il file in excel viene gi precaricato e non dover aprire la relativa sezione per compilare il dato che manca. Cosi come la scadenza del pagamento, anch'esso un dato da inserire a mano nel file excel, potrebbe prelevarlo direttamente dai dati della fattura da blustring. Cos facendo sarebbe davvero automatica e con un solo click la generazione della fattura elettronica.

----------


## tintitutin

Ma anche a voi il sw sogei PF mette di default la scelta del 8% alla chiesa cattolica oppure ho attivato io, inavvertitamente, qualche automatismo ?  :Confused:

----------


## sviluppatore

Con la prossima release, la procedura verrà affinata. 
Riguardo i codici delle PA, la vedo dura... sono tantissimi.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Con la prossima release, la procedura verrà affinata.

  ottimo, grazie!   

> Riguardo i codici delle PA, la vedo dura... sono tantissimi.

  Non dico di precaricare i codici, ma di prevedere solo la cella all'interno dell'anagrafica cliente/fornitori di blustring,  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4751012/cliente.jpg
in modo tale che, una volta generato il file in excel, si possa direttamente generare la creazione dell'xml senza dover prima passare per il "write" e aggiungere quell'ulteriore codice. E' chiaro che nel momento in cui io vado a crearmi il cliente PA, andrò a ricercarmi anche il rispettivo codice e lo andrò ad inserire direttamente in BS. Lo scopo è quello di evitare quanti più passaggi possibili per ottenere il risultato finale (la generazione dell'xml).

----------


## Contabile

> Sempre restando in tema di migliorare la già ottima procedura, potrebbe essere interessante poter caricare nell'anagrafica di blustring relativa al cliente/fornitore il codice della PA qualora ci fosse, in caso contrario si lascia vuoto) in modo che quando si va a generare il file in excel viene già precaricato e non dover aprire la relativa sezione per compilare il dato che manca.

  Questa potrebbe essere una buona utilità ma qualora per lo stesso codice PA ci fossero delle "sottosezioni" che di volta in volta occorre indicare per (ad es. previsioni specifiche del bando di gara, mandato ricevuto etc.) potrebbe essere un diciamo "rischio" nel senso che la fattura potrebbe non essere recepita.

----------


## Contabile

> Seconda questione: i riferimenti telefonici ed email. Nel foglio elettronico preparato da blustring vanno compilate la seconda colonna (non quella dove viene riportato ":" o la scritta "email"), altrimenti xml generato non riporta il valore

  A mio parere ritengo si debba migliorare la "comprensione" per l'inserimento del dato. Anche io ho impiegato un pò a capire.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Questa potrebbe essere una buona utilità ma qualora per lo stesso codice PA ci fossero delle "sottosezioni" che di volta in volta occorre indicare per (ad es. previsioni specifiche del bando di gara, mandato ricevuto etc.) potrebbe essere un diciamo "rischio" nel senso che la fattura potrebbe non essere recepita.

  Magari questi dati specifici della singola fattura e non del cliente si potrebbero integrare direttamente nelal sezione "avanzate" della fattura. Penso che per l'utente finale sia molto più familiare dover compilare tutti i dati direttamente da Blustring e non dal file excel. Per carità, io non avrei alcun problema ma già mi immagino di dover spiegare la cosa ad un mio collega a corto di conoscenza informatiche..... già i nervi sono quelli che sono  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> A mio parere ritengo si debba migliorare la "comprensione" per l'inserimento del dato. Anche io ho impiegato un pò a capire.

  anche in questo caso, precaricando i dati correttamente da blustring il problema non si pone. Per questo dico che ai fini del miglioramento della procedura, qualora fattibile, sarebbe preferibile precaricare tutti i dati su blustring ed operare il minimo indispensabile in ambiente excel.

----------


## cesabas

Domanda credito IVA.
Il software nelle liquidazioni mensili o trimestrali tiene conto del 6099 anno precedente utilizzato in compensazione o dobbiamo inserire manualmente il credito compensato con una registrazione libera??

----------


## sviluppatore

> Domanda credito IVA.
> Il software nelle liquidazioni mensili o trimestrali tiene conto del 6099 anno precedente utilizzato in compensazione o dobbiamo inserire manualmente il credito compensato con una registrazione libera??

  In questo caso, abbiamo una compensazione ORIZZONTALE in F24. 
Pertanto: la liquidazione IVA va effettuata normalmente, generando la delega F24.
Quindi, la delega generata potrà essere pagata "in banca", oppure compensando un credito già maturato (in questo caso il 6099).

----------


## cesabas

forse non mi sono spiegato..
Se io ho un 6099 2013 a credito di 2500€ e il 2 febbraio faccio un f24 con 6099 a compensazione 1040 per 1500€, il software si accorge di questo e mi defalca i 1500€ dal riporto a nuovo per l'iva del mese di febbraio oppure devo inserire una registrazione libera per dirgli che 1500€ dei 2500€ del 6099 li ho usati in compensazione?

----------


## sviluppatore

Se sei in ordinaria, devi redigere una scrittura di co.ge. del tipo: 
Erario c/IVA a Credito IVA annuale

----------


## Dott.frapet

Scusate volevo segnalare un problema in compensazione f24, la procedura non mi fa utilizzare il credito derivante dal codice 3844 è solo un mio problema?
Inoltre come stampo le deleghe alla trasmissione del modello unico dei soci di società?
Grazie

----------


## cesabas

> Se sei in ordinaria, devi redigere una scrittura di co.ge. del tipo: 
> Erario c/IVA a Credito IVA annuale

  in semplificata.
Credo cmq di aver capito di dover riportare manualmente ogni qual volta uso il 6099 in compensazione, altrimenti si rischia di avere un riporto di iva sbagliato

----------


## sviluppatore

In semplificata, NON è necessaria alcuna rilevazione contabile poiché non viene rilevato alcun costo, o ricavo. 
Per quanto concerne l'utilizzo dei crediti in compensazione: questi possono essere richiamati con l'apposita procedura, oppure gestiti in modo manuale.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Scusate volevo segnalare un problema in compensazione f24, la procedura non mi fa utilizzare il credito derivante dal codice 3844 è solo un mio problema?
> Inoltre come stampo le deleghe alla trasmissione del modello unico dei soci di società?
> Grazie

  Ho appena verificato in un'azienda di prova, e non ho riscontrato il problema.
Vai nell'anagrafica del codice tributo, e verifica l'impostazione dl campo MODALITA UTILIZZO.

----------


## cesabas

Sviluppatore forse non riesco a spiegarmi. 
dicembre 2013 credito iva 2.500€. Nella liquidazione del primo trimestre 2014 mi riporta -2.500€
ora considerato che quei 2.500€ sono in sostanza il 6099 2013, utilizzo 2.000€ il 15 marzo per pagare una ritenuta. quindi il 6099 residuo sarà di 500€.
Il software nella liquidazione del primo trimestre mi riporta integralmente -2500€ perchè non si accorge che in una delega c'è un 6099 2013 usato in compensazione con "utilizza credito"...è così o sbaglio io qualcosa?

----------


## sviluppatore

Per impostazione predefinita, il propramma riporta l'eventuale credito IVA annuale in detrazione verticale (IVA DA IVA).
Se desideri portarlo in compensazione orizzontale, devi stornarlo dalla gestione IVA, e poi, caricarlo nella gestione F24. 
Per maggiori dettagli, vedi:
Assistente virtuale, Cap. IX, approfondimento a1.

----------


## roby

Ragazzi.... Dobbiamo intervenire... Il nostro caro 'sviluppatore' e' molto preso nello sviluppo del software, altrimenti che sviluppatore sarebbe?
:-)
Mi sembra che questa discussione sul software contabile telematico vada un attimo "assestata"...
Noi abbiamo messo sul mercato un software eccezionale, ad un prezzo davvero "ridicolo", meno di 200 euro! Un prezzo che fa ridere!
Ci sono degli utilizzatori, che ringraziamo per i loro suggerimenti, che piuttosto che (considerando anche che hanno speso solo 195 euro, o ancora meno se abbonati al commercialista telematico) impegnarsi da soli per far delle prove e cercare di fare un po' da soli preferiscono sempre chiedere suggerimenti, continuamente! Questo comporta lavoro, occorre capire che le persone che lavorano devono necessariamente essere pagate, magari poco ma pagate. 
Ecco allora che abbiamo predisposto piccole cifre per avere assistenza...
Per fortuna non più del 3% degli utilizzatori del software hanno bisogno di assistenza, a questi pochi dobbiamo chiedere un piccolo contributo per il lavoro che chiedono. Vedi ad esempio 
Servizio di assistenza software Contabile Telematico: 1 mese
Con una modesta cifra per un mese si può chiedere a sviluppatore tutto quello che si vuole.
Quale altro software permette di pagare così poco?
Chiedo un po' di rispetto per chi si occupa del software e chiedo conseguentemente a sviluppatore di rispondere di meno su questo forum...
:-)

----------


## sviluppatore

Ne approfitto per segnalare che da oggi, il canale per richiedere assistenza è il servizio di HELPDESK (gratis): Servizio helpdesk - clicca qui 
Ovviamente, chi lo ritenesse opportuno, può acquistare una forma di assistenza diversa (telefonica e/o in remoto): Assistenza personalizzata - clicca qui

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Ragazzi.... Dobbiamo intervenire... Il nostro caro 'sviluppatore' e' molto preso nello sviluppo del software, altrimenti che sviluppatore sarebbe?
> :-)
> Mi sembra che questa discussione sul software contabile telematico vada un attimo "assestata"...
> Noi abbiamo messo sul mercato un software eccezionale, ad un prezzo davvero "ridicolo", meno di 200 euro! Un prezzo che fa ridere!
> Ci sono degli utilizzatori, che ringraziamo per i loro suggerimenti, che piuttosto che (considerando anche che hanno speso solo 195 euro, o ancora meno se abbonati al commercialista telematico) impegnarsi da soli per far delle prove e cercare di fare un po' da soli preferiscono sempre chiedere suggerimenti, continuamente! Questo comporta lavoro, occorre capire che le persone che lavorano devono necessariamente essere pagate, magari poco ma pagate. 
> Ecco allora che abbiamo predisposto piccole cifre per avere assistenza...
> Per fortuna non più del 3% degli utilizzatori del software hanno bisogno di assistenza, a questi pochi dobbiamo chiedere un piccolo contributo per il lavoro che chiedono. Vedi ad esempio 
> Servizio di assistenza software Contabile Telematico: 1 mese
> Con una modesta cifra per un mese si può chiedere a sviluppatore tutto quello che si vuole.
> ...

  D'altro canto, a domanda pubblica segue una risposta pubblica che, se letta da tanti, potrebbe evitare tante domande private simili a cui rispondere singolarmente (e che porterebbero sicuramente via più tempo). 
Il tutto sta nel trovare il giusto compromesso, sopratutto in base al tipo di quesito. 
ps. io sono dell'avviso che questa discussione debba servire per esprimere pareri ma sopratutto fornire suggerimenti ed indicazioni su come rendere il software sempre migliore sfruttando appunto l'esperienza dell'utilizzatore finale. Sopratutto quell'utente che magari utilizza software più blasonati (che non significa migliori) e alla luce di ciò fornire indicazioni su come ovviare ad un singolo aspetto procedurale magari fatto meglio altrove.

----------


## sviluppatore

In teoria, concordo...
In pratica, purtroppo, i forum sono spesso luoghi in cui avvengono provocazioni, e si accendono discussioni sterili. 
Pertanto, la decisione è presa: *l'assistenza verrà fornita ESCLUSIVAMENTE tramite helpdesk*.
Chi desidera, può utilizzare l'helpdesk anche per fornire opinioni e suggerimenti.
Peraltro, non mi risulta che esistano forum pubblici in cui interloquire con Osra, o Zucchetti.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> In teoria, concordo...
> In pratica, purtroppo, i forum sono spesso luoghi in cui avvengono provocazioni, e si accendono discussioni sterili. 
> Pertanto, la decisione è presa: *l'assistenza verrà fornita ESCLUSIVAMENTE tramite helpdesk*.
> Chi desidera, può utilizzare l'helpdesk anche per fornire opinioni e suggerimenti.

  Vedi che mi sono iscritto questa mattina, mo so caxxi tuoi  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   (per i suggerimenti intendo :P)   

> Peraltro, non mi risulta che esistano forum pubblici in cui interloquire con Osra, o Zucchetti.

  no, infatti. Ma non penso che qualcuno qui abbia pensato che fosse un tuo dovere portare avanti un topic sul programma. Magari la discussione può tornare utile anche per scambiare semplici suggerimenti tra utilizzatori e non deve essere visto per forza come un help desk. Magari io ho un problema, pongo la domanda qui e mi risponde l'ottimo contabile. Cosa c'è di male o di sbagliato?

----------


## sviluppatore

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Lo scopo è anche questo... con l'helpdesk, io ed il mio staff, disponiamo di un pannello di amministrazione che ci consente di classificare in modo più efficiente le richieste di aiuto di vario tipo ed i feedback.

----------


## luigidis

Salve a tutti ho provato diversi software di contabilità e per ultimo Gis. Ora sto valutando l'opportunità di diminuire i costi di gestione e acquistare la versione professional del programma blustring provando la versione demo. Gli agganci con i redditi, studi di settore ed iva sono sempre aggiornati? Inoltre se dovessi prelevare i dati dal software blustring verso unico società di capitali, il quadro RQ per le società di comodo vengono riportati automaticamente? In tutti i quadri vengono riportati automaticamenti i dati prelevati dalla contabilità come farebbero i vari programmi di Gis Osra ilSole ecc.. 
Inoltre se inserisco dei nuovi conti con tutti gli agganci o modifico qualcuno, con i seguenti aggiornamenti del programma, i conti che ho inserito ex novo e le modifiche che ho fatto che fine fanno? restano?
Scusatemi se ve lo chiedo, ma dovrei decidere a breve.
Grazie

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Lo scopo è anche questo... con l'helpdesk, io ed il mio staff, disponiamo di un pannello di amministrazione che ci consente di classificare in modo più efficiente le richieste di aiuto di vario tipo ed i feedback.

  Ho aperto due ticket giusto per inaugurare la stagione  :Big Grin:  
Tra le 3 categorie previste dall'help desk, forse sarebbe preferibile aggiungerne una quarta relativa a suggerimenti e migliorie che esulano da mere richieste di aiuto.

----------


## sviluppatore

Verrà aggiunta l categoria FEEDBACK

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Verrà aggiunta l categoria FEEDBACK

  perfetto! sarà quella che utilizzerò più di frequente. Grazie

----------


## studio_marra

In fase di registrazione delle fatture viene proposta in automatico l'aliquota iva al 21%. E' possibile impostare in automatico l'aliquota al 22%?

----------


## sviluppatore

Dal 17/07/14, le richieste di assistenza vanno inoltrate ECLUSIVAMENTE  tramite helpdesk: helpdesk - CLICCA QUI

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> In fase di registrazione delle fatture viene proposta in automatico l'aliquota iva al 21%. E' possibile impostare in automatico l'aliquota al 22%?

  http://www.blustring.it/files/IVAottobre03.pdf 
Anche se io una volta eseguita la procedura indicata continua a suggerirmi l'iva al 21% come default. Ma non ho avuto modo di approfondire, per cui mi riservo in seguito di studiare meglio la questione. 
ps. un ottimo modo per trovare le tante istruzioni pubblicate sul sito è quello di usare google. Io ho trovato questa guida digitando "iva 22% blustring". Oppure, per trovare delle indicazioni sugli ammortamenti "ammortamenti blustring". Viene fuori ogni cosa che serve.

----------


## studio_marra

Fatto. A me funziona. Grazie mille.

----------


## luigidis

> Salve a tutti ho provato diversi software di contabilità e per ultimo Gis. Ora sto valutando l'opportunità di diminuire i costi di gestione e acquistare la versione professional del programma blustring provando la versione demo. Gli agganci con i redditi, studi di settore ed iva sono sempre aggiornati? Inoltre se dovessi prelevare i dati dal software blustring verso unico società di capitali, il quadro RQ per le società di comodo vengono riportati automaticamente? In tutti i quadri vengono riportati automaticamenti i dati prelevati dalla contabilità come farebbero i vari programmi di Gis Osra ilSole ecc.. 
> Inoltre se inserisco dei nuovi conti con tutti gli agganci o modifico qualcuno, con i seguenti aggiornamenti del programma, i conti che ho inserito ex novo e le modifiche che ho fatto che fine fanno? restano?
> Scusatemi se ve lo chiedo, ma dovrei decidere a breve.
> Grazie

  Scusatemi se insisto. help me. Inoltre se sul pc è installato office 2013 è necessario installare access runtime 2007? sul mio pc dove è installato office 2013 non riesco ad aprire blustring.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

office 64bit immagino. serve un runtime access a 32bit. Se installi in runtime 2007 così come indicato dallo sviluppatore poi ti funzionerà regolarmente.

----------


## luigidis

Infatti ho dovuto disinstallare office 2013 64bit per far partire blustring demo con access runtime 2007. 
1) Office 2013 64bit può coesistere con access runtime 2007 ?
2) Se dovessi cambiare solo il codice numerico del conto lasciando tutto inalterato, oppure inserendo altri conti con gli agganci, gli aggiornamenti azzerano tutti i miei cambiamenti e inserimenti?

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> 1) Office 2013 64bit può coesistere con access runtime 2007 ?

  Si. Anche se io ho risolto a monte installando office 2013 a 32 bit.  

> 2) Se dovessi cambiare solo il codice numerico del conto lasciando tutto inalterato, oppure inserendo altri conti con gli agganci, gli aggiornamenti azzerano tutti i miei cambiamenti e inserimenti?

  No, tranquillo. Questo perché il piano dei conti (con i relativi agganci) viene salvato direttamente nel database (mdb) relativo al cliente (cartella basedati) e gli aggiornamenti che di volta in volta vengono rilasciati vanno a modificare tutt'altri file lasciando di fatto inalterati gli archivi contabili

----------


## luigidis

OK grazie.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

Chiedo un parere agli utilizzatori del programma, dopo aver contattato l'ottimo help desk che stavolta non mi è stato di grande aiuto (forse non è stata ben compresa la questione quale è). 
Ho un professionista che al 31/12/2013 vanta dei crediti verso clienti per fatture emesse ma incassate nel 2014. Ai fini di un riscontro puntuale (sopratutto con il cliente) delle fatture sospese al 31/12/2013, trovo utile la stampa di quelle operazioni che al 31/12/2013 risultano ancora aperte in modo da avere un elenco elaborato velocemente da girargli (senza doverlo predisporre manualmente). Almeno nel mio caso (e qui che mi serve il parere di altri utilizzatori) la procedura prevista da blustring svolge il lavoro a "metà". Mi spiego meglio. Da GESTIONE CONTABILE\FATTURE CLIENTI\STATO INCASSO viene correttamente illustrata la situazione AD OGGI delle fatture incassate e non incassate, mostrandomi una % di incasso. Ripeto, ad oggi, non ad una determinata data precedente. E fin qui tutto ok. Andando in GESTIONE CONTABILE/BILANCI/CONTO ECONOMICO PROFESSIONISTI e' prevista una stampa utile al mio scopo: RIEPILOGO FATTURE DI VENDITA NON INCASSATE. Il problema è benchè venga inserito il filtro in alto a sinistra dal 01/01/2013 al 31/12/2013, la stampa non mi visualizza le fatture aperte al 31/12/2013 e incassate nel 2014: Il programma le considera chiuse perchè vede un incasso anche se successivo al periodo di imposta. In pratica replica la situazione mostrata nello STATO INCASSO. Stessa cosa succede se lancio la stampa da STAMPE\PARTIRARI CLIENTI\PARTITE APERTE. Inoltre il sistema tende ad escludere anche le fatture incassate solo parzialmente. 
Qualcuno può fare una verifica se succede solo a me (e quindi sbaglio io qualcosa) oppure se è un "problema" di impostazione di blustring che non "filtra" per data?

----------


## gabri18

Qualcuno usa un software abbinato a blustring per gestire i dichiarativi?
Mi sembra di aver capito che ogni tanto sogei da qualche problema...mentre il software blustring (dopo aver scaricato la demo) mi piace proprio.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Qualcuno usa un software abbinato a blustring per gestire i dichiarativi?
> Mi sembra di aver capito che ogni tanto sogei da qualche problema...mentre il software blustring (dopo aver scaricato la demo) mi piace proprio.

  qualche post più dietro sono stati indicati i dichiarativi (a pagamento) alternativi ai software sogei (gratuiti), tra cui i software del sole24ore e CGN, quest'ultimo consigliato da Sviluppatore in quanto non vi è un canone annuale da pagare bensì si paga solo in base al numero di dichiarazioni inviate (quindi l'ideale per chi, all'inizio, ha poche dichiarazioni da presentare).

----------


## FrancescoVir

CGN non permette più l'importazione di file. Hanno sviluppato anche loro il software di contabilità e quindi........
Il software via libera del sole credo non so quanto costa...

----------


## gabri18

Lo sviluppatore o altri ne consigliano qualcuno???

----------


## gabri18

Mi riferisco sempre ai software per i dichiarativi!!! Grazie.

----------


## fiotac1@gmail.com

Fino allo scorso anno, usavo pragma alias ipsoa e funzionavano...

----------


## giov.carnevale

importazione dati da Blustring nel software per il 770 della Sogei
Cari colleghi, sbaglio qualcosa o capita anche a voi che Blustring nell'importare i dati delle ritenute relative ai professionisti effettua l'arrotondamento all'unità di euro, mentre i dati vanno esposti in centesimi?
Il risultato è di dover correggere tutti i campi

----------


## giov.carnevale

> Chiedo un parere agli utilizzatori del programma, dopo aver contattato l'ottimo help desk che stavolta non mi è stato di grande aiuto (forse non è stata ben compresa la questione quale è). 
> Ho un professionista che al 31/12/2013 vanta dei crediti verso clienti per fatture emesse ma incassate nel 2014. Ai fini di un riscontro puntuale (sopratutto con il cliente) delle fatture sospese al 31/12/2013, trovo utile la stampa di quelle operazioni che al 31/12/2013 risultano ancora aperte in modo da avere un elenco elaborato velocemente da girargli (senza doverlo predisporre manualmente). Almeno nel mio caso (e qui che mi serve il parere di altri utilizzatori) la procedura prevista da blustring svolge il lavoro a "metà". Mi spiego meglio. Da GESTIONE CONTABILE\FATTURE CLIENTI\STATO INCASSO viene correttamente illustrata la situazione AD OGGI delle fatture incassate e non incassate, mostrandomi una % di incasso. Ripeto, ad oggi, non ad una determinata data precedente. E fin qui tutto ok. Andando in GESTIONE CONTABILE/BILANCI/CONTO ECONOMICO PROFESSIONISTI e' prevista una stampa utile al mio scopo: RIEPILOGO FATTURE DI VENDITA NON INCASSATE. Il problema è benchè venga inserito il filtro in alto a sinistra dal 01/01/2013 al 31/12/2013, la stampa non mi visualizza le fatture aperte al 31/12/2013 e incassate nel 2014: Il programma le considera chiuse perchè vede un incasso anche se successivo al periodo di imposta. In pratica replica la situazione mostrata nello STATO INCASSO. Stessa cosa succede se lancio la stampa da STAMPE\PARTIRARI CLIENTI\PARTITE APERTE. Inoltre il sistema tende ad escludere anche le fatture incassate solo parzialmente. 
> Qualcuno può fare una verifica se succede solo a me (e quindi sbaglio io qualcosa) oppure se è un "problema" di impostazione di blustring che non "filtra" per data?

  non sono ad un utilizzo avanzato del sofware come te ma provo e ti faccio sapere

----------


## roby

per chi non lo sapesse, visto che un utente mi ha fatto la domanda specifica, preciso che Contabile Telematico registra in contabilità le operazioni bancarie automaticamente, basta solo scaricare dall'home banking il file excel dell'estratto conto bancario e trasportarlo sul software: il Contabile telematico riesce ad individuare le cifre e registrarle automaticamente in contabilità!!

----------


## fortunaimpresa

Salve colleghi e sviluppatori. Vorrei porvi una domanda. Nel modulo gestionale sapete se c'è la possibilità di compilazione di una bolla doganale all'importazione (DAU)? Grazie, saluti.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Salve colleghi e sviluppatori. Vorrei porvi una domanda. Nel modulo gestionale sapete se c'è la possibilità di compilazione di una bolla doganale all'importazione (DAU)? Grazie, saluti.

  Questo non è possibile, anche perché è un documento IVA, ma non è una fattura. 
Dal 17/07/14, il sevizio di assistenza viene fornito ESCLUSIVAMENTE tramite HELPDESK. 
Pertanto, la invitiamo ad inoltrare la richiesta allhelpdesk:  helpdesk - Clicca qui

----------


## adrex

@SVILUPPATORE: 
STO COMPILANDO UNA FATTURA ELETTRONICA CON BLUSTRING... MI MANCA UN CAMPO QUINDI NON SO SE NON LO TROVO IO O NON è STATO INSERITO NEL MODELLO. 
IL CAMPO è "CODICE DI RIFERIMENTO AMMINISTRAZIONE"..... NECESSARIO PER INVIARE UNA FATTURA ALL'INPS. 
mI FAI SAPERE?

----------


## sviluppatore

Per questioni tecniche, io ed il mio staff rispondiamo nell'HELP DESK.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> @SVILUPPATORE: 
> STO COMPILANDO UNA FATTURA ELETTRONICA CON BLUSTRING... MI MANCA UN CAMPO QUINDI NON SO SE NON LO TROVO IO O NON è STATO INSERITO NEL MODELLO. 
> IL CAMPO è "CODICE DI RIFERIMENTO AMMINISTRAZIONE"..... NECESSARIO PER INVIARE UNA FATTURA ALL'INPS. 
> mI FAI SAPERE?

  Se ti riferisci al codice univoco ufficio, è presente ed inoltre, se non ricordo male, di recente è stato pure aggiunto direttamente in blustring e non solo nel file excel allegato. 
Ad ogni modo, nella procedura predisposta da blustring mancano diversi campi essenziali, tra cui i CIG, CUP (quando presente), il numero e data dell'ordine di acquisto: tali mancanze però sono facilmente superabili importando il codice generato da blustring direttamente qui: https://sdi.fatturapa.gov.it/SdI2FatturaPAWeb/login.jsp . Per poter accedere è obbligatorio dell'accesso al cassetto fiscale in quanto l'autenticazione si fa con user e password. 
Io in tutta sincerità, dato la provvisoria non completezza della procedura, preferisco per il momento agire direttamente dal link su indicato

----------


## adrex

Grazie Sabatino. Anch'io entro normalmente nel sistema di Fatture PA perchè effettuo l'invio dal sistema di interscambio...ma non campisco come fai ad importare il di blustring per poi modificarlo. oppure la compili per intero sull'applicativo? era molto comodo usare il file di blustring! grazie per la risposta 
@sviluppatore segnalo il nuovo file xml del 11/09/2014 di fatture pa 1.1 Fatturazione elettronica PA &#45; Documentazione fatturaPA

----------


## adrex

sono riuscito a caricare il file. in terzo intermediario che metti? ditemi se sono offtopic

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

cosa intendi per terzo intermediario? io i dati che compilo sono:
codice fiscale di chi invia la fattura (generalmente il legale rappresentante)
dati della società/ditta/professionista che emette la fattura
dati del cliente

----------


## adrex

nell'applicativo di fatturepa mi dice che il campo terzo intermediario è un dato obbligatorio. a te non lo dice?

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

se vuoi semplificarti parecchio la vita usa questo: Fattura Per Tutti - La fattura elettronica obbligatoria gratis > Fattura Elettronica Gratuita 
tiene traccia di clienti, precarica tutti i tuoi dati cosi come la numerazione della fattura e l'indicazione del progressivo invio. Inseriti tutti i dati prelevi l'xml, lo controlli per sicurezza da qui: Fatturazione elettronica PA &#45; Strumenti 
se corretto, lo firmi digitalmente e lo invii mezzo pec.

----------


## LIGABUE

Ho una domanda: vorrei acquistare la licenza professional a 237 euro, ma ho letto che avrei gli aggiornamenti solo per dodici mesi.
Mi va bene non avere un'assistenza costante, ma come si fa in questo mestiere senza avere gli aggiornamenti?

----------


## FrancescoVir

La licenza è annuale...
Al termine dei dodici mesi acquisti la licenza nuovamente e avrai gli aggiornamenti per altri 12 mesi!

----------


## LIGABUE

In quanto tempo diventerei operativo acquistando Blustring?
Qual è il procedimento relativo all'acquisto? Dopo aver pagato cosa devo fare, insomma?
Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> In quanto tempo diventerei operativo acquistando Blustring?
> Qual è il procedimento relativo all'acquisto? Dopo aver pagato cosa devo fare, insomma?
> Grazie.

  Subitissimo!

----------


## adrex

un chiarimento da chi utilizza il software. ho registrato ad ottobre 2014 una fattura di un avvocato soggetto a ritenuta con data 11/08/2014. il pagamento della fattura è avvenuto ad ottobre 2014 e ho inserito i dati nel dettaglio 770. nonostante tutto il riepilogo "fatture con ritenuta" si riporta la fattura ad agosto e non ad ottobre (mese corretto di competenza). come posso fare far riportare correttamente il dato nel riepilogo e nel sistema di generazione f24?

----------


## LIGABUE

Ho scaricato la versione demo del programma. Mi pare ben fatto.
Posso farvi alcune domande?
1) come posso vedere la schermate di blustring un po' più grandi? Mi riferisco alle scritte, quali ad esempio "Gestione studio" o "Ricerca rapida". Ci sono delle impostazione predefinite per farlo rendere al massimo o devo agire io dal mio pannello di controllo?
2) ho scaricato access 2007, ma ho visto che ne esistono versione più recenti. Sono consigliabili per migliorare l'operatività? Se sì, si può sovrascrivere una versione più aggiornata o bisogna per forza prima disinstallare la versione 2007?
3) durante il caricamento di una ditta ho un problema; quando si arriva alla sezione "attività esercitate", non compaiono più le altre sezioni in alto, quali ad esempio dati fiscali, contatti, sede inps, eccetera. Bisogna necessariamente uscire e poi rientrare. Sto sbagliando qualcosa?
4) ho notato che l'aliquota enasarco è ancora al 13,5% e non al 14,20%. Forse perché essendo una versione di prova non usufruisco degli aggiornamenti? L'ho variata io a mano dal menu' principale.
Grazie. 
Grazie.

----------


## LIGABUE

Buonasera, ho una domanda a cui non ho trovato risposta: se registro le fatture di acquisto per un contribuente minimo, come faccio a far capire a blustring che l'iva è un costo? Esempio:
Scheda carburante da 122 euro, di cui 100 di imponibile e 22 di iva. Mettendo come codice iva "22", nella riga dei costi mi resta 100 e non 122, mannaggia a me. Quando vado a stampare il bilancio fiscale il costo è di 100 e non di 122!
Grazie per l'aiuto.

----------


## fortunaimpresa

Per registrare una fattura d'acquisto di un contribuente minimo devi usare i codici "Iva non detraibile", ovvero "04nd", "10nd" e "22nd". Come da te detto l'iva per un contribuente minimo è un costo, non un credito.... Prova un pò....

----------


## LIGABUE

> Per registrare una fattura d'acquisto di un contribuente minimo devi usare i codici "Iva non detraibile", ovvero "04nd", "10nd" e "22nd". Come da te detto l'iva per un contribuente minimo è un costo, non un credito.... Prova un pò....

  Ci ero arrivato dopo, ma non ne ero sicuro e tu mi hai dato una preziosa conferma. 
Grazie.
Ho acquistato ora il programma: sto cercando di contabilizzare gli ammortamenti di un minimo, che deduce tutto il costo nell'anno.
Nella scheda cespite ho inserito la spunta su "Ammortamento integrale automatico" e va tutto bene, ma poi quando faccio il travaso non mi ritrovo l'ammortamento nel bilancino. Come mai, secondo voi?
Grazie.

----------


## markarcer

esiste un modo per importare registrazioni contabili fatte dal cliente, sia in una copia dell'applicativo Contabile Telematico, che utilizzando excel? 
Noi teniamo in studio il controllo, non vorremmo mettere a rischio l'intero database con tutte le personalizzazioni,  fornendone una copia al cliente per l'immissione che poi magari il cliente tocca dove non deve e importanto il database fatto da loro finiamo per corrompere mesi di lavoro.
Esiste in altre parole una procedura per l'importazione delle sole scritture contabili diciamo di un mese o trimestre?
Grazie

----------


## Pieriesimo

Buongiorno a tutti, sono una consulente del lavoro ma seguo anche contabilità per professionisti. Ho scaricato ieri la versione demo e mi sembra risponda alle mie esigenze... Quindi chiederò presto il vostro aiuto!,,

----------


## nadia

Ottimo, siamo qui a disposizione! 
Per l'acquisto puoi procedere da questo link: Contabile Telematico

----------


## LucZan

Volevo segnalare che con gli ultimi aggiornamenti del programma  il test verifica saldo cassa (Altre utilità/Controlli formali/Saldo cassa) non viene più eseguito.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Volevo segnalare che con gli ultimi aggiornamenti del programma  il test verifica saldo cassa (Altre utilità/Controlli formali/Saldo cassa) non viene più eseguito.

  Non può dipendere da questo: quella procedura non è stata modificata.
Invito a non porre quesiti tecnici nel forum, né a fare segnalazioni di presunti bugs.
Per questo, è previsto l'HELP DESK (gratuito):  Blustring HELPDESK

----------


## LucZan

Riguardo la contabilizzazione di fatture emesse con il nuovo regime dello split payment in vigore dal 1.1.2015 qual'è la procedura più opportuna in blustring ? Chiedevo infatti se verrà emesso specifico aggiornamento con automatismo sia in emissione fattura che relativa contabilizzazione o se si deve procedere autonomamente. 
Segnalo il metodo proposto dalla Fondazione Nazionale dei Commercialisti: Split payment: in vigore dal 1° gennaio 2015 | Fondazione Nazionale dei Commercialisti

----------


## il9luglio

salve,
condividendo gli archivi tramite cartella sincronizzata per operare su pc diversi è necessario acquistare una licenza per ogni pc?

----------


## sviluppatore

> salve,
> condividendo gli archivi tramite cartella sincronizzata per operare su pc diversi è necessario acquistare una licenza per ogni pc?

  No: è sufficiente una licenza.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Riguardo la contabilizzazione di fatture emesse con il nuovo regime dello split payment in vigore dal 1.1.2015 qual'è la procedura più opportuna in blustring ? Chiedevo infatti se verrà emesso specifico aggiornamento con automatismo sia in emissione fattura che relativa contabilizzazione o se si deve procedere autonomamente. 
> Segnalo il metodo proposto dalla Fondazione Nazionale dei Commercialisti: Split payment: in vigore dal 1° gennaio 2015 | Fondazione Nazionale dei Commercialisti

  La registrazione delle fatture con lo split payment: http://www.blustring.it/files/SplitPayment.pdf

----------


## Contabile

Buonasera.
Ho appena provato a generare la CU per un percipiente associazione professionale. Sono stato costretto a spezzare la denominazione dell'associazione tra cognome e nome ed inserire necessariamente il sesso (M o F, è indifferente) per poter ottenere il file. Sostanzialmente se qualche campo percipiente rimane vuoto il file non si genera.
Confidando nella solerzia di Mirko e del suo staff ritengo che l'anomalia sarà sistemata in brevissimo tempo. Grazie.

----------


## sviluppatore

Ora è possibile: http://www.blustring.it/files/Cupar01.pdf

----------


## Contabile

Grazie Mirko. Non avevo dubbi sulla soluzione al problema.

----------


## Vecchio

Contabile,
riesci ad importare il file irap14 generato da blustring nel software sogei irap14.
Io da ieri NON riesco piu'... 
Grazie

----------


## Contabile

Ciao Vecchio. Posso fare una prova e ti faccio sapere.

----------


## Contabile

Rinnovo effettuato. Felice e contento. Soldi ben spesi.

----------


## Contabile

> Contabile,
> riesci ad importare il file irap14 generato da blustring nel software sogei irap14.
> Io da ieri NON riesco piu'...
> Grazie

  Effettivamente non si riesce ad importare il file. Ho fatto la prova su un PC aggiornato con l'ultima versione di JAVA. Lunedì provo in studio con uno dove non ho aggiornato JAVA e ti saprò dire.

----------


## Vecchio

> Effettivamente non si riesce ad importare il file. Ho fatto la prova su un PC aggiornato con l'ultima versione di JAVA. Lunedì provo in studio con uno dove non ho aggiornato JAVA e ti saprò dire.

  Contabile, grazie.
Io ho fatto la stessa cosa ma non si riesce ad importare. Non penso che sia un problema di java, perchè se genero un file irap13 e apro irap13 sogei va tutto bene. Ovvero va tutto bene con qualsiasi software sogei unicopf14, irap13 acc. la funzione di importo non  funziona solo con irap14sogei.

----------


## ARMINEP@INWIND.IT

Buongiorno.
Ho dei problemi con la creazione dei ratei e risconti per le società con esercizio non coincidente con l'anno solare. Non potendo dare il paramento di data fine esercizio, mi calcola sempre e comunque i ratei riferiti al 31/12.
Sbaglio qualcosa io o è possibile migliorare la funzione?
grazie

----------


## Contabile

> Io ho fatto la stessa cosa ma non si riesce ad importare. La funzione di importo non  funziona solo con irap14sogei.

  Mi spiace confermare che è così. Effettuate le prove sui PC con diverse configurazioni. Ho provato anche a cancellare e a scaricare di nuovo il software SOGEI per IRAP. Niente da fare.

----------


## Vecchio

> Mi spiace confermare che è così. Effettuate le prove sui PC con diverse configurazioni. Ho provato anche a cancellare e a scaricare di nuovo il software SOGEI per IRAP. Niente da fare.

  Grazie contabile per la collaborazione.
Non so tu , ma io uso il programma blustring da gennaio 2009, e a parte questi piccoli problemi che penso saranno risolti a breve dal Geniale Mirko Caporali, è un software veramente piacevole da usare anche con i software sogei.
Saluti e b. Lavoro

----------


## nadia

a chi fosse interessato ecco il link per procedere all'acquisto del software: Contabile Telematico - clicca QUI

----------


## markarcer

Buongiorno, 
è possibile clonare le fatture fornitori?
E' una noia ripetere sempre la registrazione per le fatture cervellotiche della 3.

----------


## Marc

Scusate, ho provato ad effettuare il file dello spesometro (o comunicazione polivalente) però quando cerco di generare il file mi dice che con la release attuale non è possibile generale il file per le annualità successive al 2012! 
Ma se ho generato il file già lo scorso anno??? :Confused:

----------


## sviluppatore

> Scusate, ho provato ad effettuare il file dello spesometro (o comunicazione polivalente) però quando cerco di generare il file mi dice che con la release attuale non è possibile generale il file per le annualità successive al 2012! 
> Ma se ho generato il file già lo scorso anno???

  E' prematuro: la procedura SPESOMETRO per l'esercizio 2014, sarà operativa da marzo 2015.

----------


## Marc

> E' prematuro: la procedura SPESOMETRO per l'esercizio 2014, sarà operativa da marzo 2015.

  Grazie. :Smile: 
Mi pareva solo strano l'avviso perchè faceva riferimento al 2012 mentre è stato correttamente utilizzato anche per il 2013!

----------


## studio_marra

Devo elaborare le CU con il software Blustring. Il software non elabora nessuna stampa (così non so cosa invio), il software dell'Agenzia delle Entrate non acquisisce file esterni, e l'unico software di lettura file telematici (Telemago) non riesco ad installarlo?
Qualche suggerimento?

----------


## Contabile

Perchè non riesci ad installare TELEMAGO? Che errore ti da in fase di installazione? Installazione riuscita su 3 pc diversi senza problemi.

----------


## Contabile

Il codice attivazione dopo il rinnovo non ancora pervenuto...... scadenza per gli aggiornamenti fine febbraio......  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## studio_marra

> Perchè non riesci ad installare TELEMAGO? Che errore ti da in fase di installazione? Installazione riuscita su 3 pc diversi senza problemi.

  L'errore è il seguente: 
Impossibile aprire la chiave
UNKNOWN/CLSID/BDD1F04B-858B-11D1-B16A-00C0F0283628/InprocServer32.
Assicurarsi di disporre dei diritti di accesso sufficienti per tale chiave.... 
Stavo cercando di installare la versione demo.

----------


## LIGABUE

Una domanda: se non uscirà a breve un software entratel in grado di importare il file creato da blustring, potrò inviare direttamente il file creato da blustring, dopo averlo visionato su telemago, oppure dovrò copiarmi a mano i dati sul programma delle entrate?
Grazie.

----------


## Umby

> Una domanda: se non uscirà a breve un software entratel in grado di importare il file creato da blustring, potrò inviare direttamente il file creato da blustring, dopo averlo visionato su telemago, oppure dovrò copiarmi a mano i dati sul programma delle entrate?
> Grazie.

  non conosco il blustring,
ma puoi provare tu stesso ad eseguire il programma di controllo dell'ade, per verificare se il file prodotto è conforme alle specifiche ministeriali o meno.

----------


## Contabile

> Una domanda: se non uscirà a breve un software entratel in grado di importare il file creato da blustring, potrò inviare direttamente il file creato da blustring, dopo averlo visionato su telemago, oppure dovrò copiarmi a mano i dati sul programma delle entrate?
> Grazie.

  Non devi copiare nulla a mano. Il file creato da Blustring lo puoi inviare, dopo l'autentica.

----------


## Contabile

> L'errore è il seguente:
> Impossibile aprire la chiave
> UNKNOWN/CLSID/BDD1F04B-858B-11D1-B16A-00C0F0283628/InprocServer32.
> Assicurarsi di disporre dei diritti di accesso sufficienti per tale chiave....

  Il mio assistente tecnico mi ha detto che può dipendere da qualche configurazione del PC specie se lavora con SO XP. 
Spero tu sia riuscito a risolvere.

----------


## ARMINEP@INWIND.IT

Buongiorno.
In fase di creazione del software dello spesometro, non mi consente la creazione del file se non inserisco la data inizio procedura relativa alla persona fisica che presenta la dichiarazione, solo che per il Legale Rappresentante non ci deve essere la data inizio procedura a quanto ne sappia.
Si può correggere l'errore?

----------


## FrancescoPinna

Il programma di elabora il file. Poi tu lo importi con il modello unico e il gioco è fatto. Ti ritrovi il modello compilato. 
Una semplice procedura di importazione fatta dai software ministeriali. 
Questo vale per unico, studi di settore ecc ecc.

----------


## markarcer

Con la nuova procedura di bilancio  xbrl viene generato inizialmente in xls, ma nonostante la presenza delle formule dell'approssimazione nel foglio excel (che dunque vede le cifre correttamente esposte arrotondate), quando si trasforma in xbrl ritornano tutte le cifre decimali oltrre la seconda  nel bilancio e nella nota integrativa rendendola brutta da leggere.
C'è qualche soluzione a tale problema?

----------


## sviluppatore

Dal 17/07/14, il sevizio di assistenza viene fornito ESCLUSIVAMENTE tramite HELPDESK. 
Pertanto, la invitiamo ad inoltrare la richiesta allhelpdesk:   helpdesk - Software Contabilita Blustring: programma per la gestione di contabilità, bilanci, adempimenti fiscali, fatturazione

----------


## antomele

Ho appena acquistato Blustring, ma ho notato che nella registrazione di fatture di professionisti emesse  con iva ad esigibilità differita la liquidazione non torna; è già successo a qualcuno?

----------


## sviluppatore

Sicuramente, ha sbagliato qualcosa. La procedura di Blustring è assolutamente PERFETTA! 
Dal 17/07/14, il sevizio di assistenza viene fornito ESCLUSIVAMENTE tramite HELPDESK. 
Pertanto, la invitiamo ad inoltrare la richiesta all’helpdesk:   helpdesk - Software Contabilita Blustring: programma per la gestione di contabilità, bilanci, adempimenti fiscali, fatturazione

----------


## nadia

*SPESOMETRO*
A fronte delle tante richieste segnaliamo che il Contabile telematico è aggiornato per l'invio degli spesometri!

----------


## FrancescoPinna

Mi rivolgo a mirko nella certezza che cercherà di verificare il problema (ammesso che di problema possa parlarsi),  
abbiamo notato in questi ultimi giorni che quando inseriamo nuove anagrafiche clienti, quando andiamo a cliccare sul binocolo per cercare la città, il programma si blocca e non esce la finestrella delle città. 
Non è un problema del pc poichè lo fa su tre pc diversi. Abbiamo provato a rinstallare la versione del 31/03/2015 (a oggi la penultima versione) e continua a farlo. 
Per ora inseriamo le città a mano senza richiamare l'elenco. 
Grazie Mirko.

----------


## sviluppatore

Verificate di non avere aperte più procedure contemporaneamente (es: elenco fatture + elenco pagamenti).
In ogni caso, consiglio di installare la release del 16/4m che dovrebbe "impedire" che più procedure restino aperte contemporaneamente. 
Se non risolvete, potete installare la Runtime di Access 2013 (X86)

----------


## FrancescoPinna

> Verificate di non avere aperte più procedure contemporaneamente (es: elenco fatture + elenco pagamenti).
> In ogni caso, consiglio di installare la release del 16/4m che dovrebbe "impedire" che più procedure restino aperte contemporaneamente. 
> Se non risolvete, potete installare la Runtime di Access 2013 (X86)

  Grazie per la solerte risposta. 
Non avevamo procedure doppie aperte. 
Ora proviamo a installare l'ultima versione del 16/04/2015 e installiamo anche le runtime di access 2013 x86.

----------


## FrancescoPinna

Ciao mirko, 
purtroppo installando la versione del 16/04 dopo un pò ha riniziato a bloccarsi sempre quando premiamo il binocolo per inserire la città del fornitore/cliente. 
Ora provo a inserire le runtime di access del 2013. Mi confermi che questo link va bene per scaricarle? non vorrei scaricare roba strana... 
link runtime access 2013 x86
. grazie ancora.

----------


## sviluppatore

Il link è corretto. L'importante è installare la versione X86, e non X64

----------


## sviluppatore

> Il link è corretto. L'importante è installare la versione X86, e non X64

  Dimenticavo... usate forse lo SMART MENU? pulsante SM (in alto a destra?)

----------


## FrancescoPinna

> Dimenticavo... usate forse lo SMART MENU? pulsante SM (in alto a destra?)

  Non ho idea di cosa sia lo SMART MENU. In alto a destra in quale schermata?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Non ho idea di cosa sia lo SMART MENU. In alto a destra in quale schermata?

  Nelle maschere di registrazione, in alto a destra, è presente il pulsante SM (Smart Menu)

----------


## FrancescoPinna

> Nelle maschere di registrazione, in alto a destra, è presente il pulsante SM (Smart Menu)

  Ok visto. No non lo usiamo. Usiamo la procedura normale. 
Proverò a installare le runtime di access 2013 x86. 
Grazie mille mirko.

----------


## sviluppatore

Questo problema è stato riscontrato da circa 10 clienti.
Si tratta di un numero di casi irrisorio: probabilmente si tratta di un problema dovuto all'"appesantimento" di alcune procedure che può verificarsi in situazioni particolari. 
Pensiamo di aver individuato la causa ed abbiamo pubblicato un rimedio "provvisorio".
1) Cliccate sul seguente link, e scaricate il file compresso BLUSTRING.ZIP http://www.newsoftwarecommercialisti.../Blustring.zip
2) Quindi, estraete il file BLUSTRING.ACCDR, e collocatelo nella cartella C:\COGE07, sostituendo il file già presente con lo stesso nome. 
Fateci sapere se il problema si ripesenta, ed in caso affermativo, se avviene con minore frequenza.

----------


## FrancescoPinna

Lunedì mattina in studio lo installiamo. Dobbiamo installare anche le runtime 2013 o con questo accorgimento non c'è bisogno?

----------


## sviluppatore

> Lunedì mattina in studio lo installiamo. Dobbiamo installare anche le runtime 2013 o con questo accorgimento non c'è bisogno?

  Non dovrebbe essere necessario.
Fateci sapere. Se non risolvete, possiamo fare una connessione remota.

----------


## sviluppatore

Rettifico... potete scaricare in anteprima la release del 22/04: http://www.contabilitafiscobilancio....ing_220415.exe 
Fatemi sapere...

----------


## FrancescoPinna

> Rettifico... potete scaricare in anteprima la release del 22/04: http://www.contabilitafiscobilancio....ing_220415.exe 
> Fatemi sapere...

  Problema risolto senza installare questa release ma semplicemente installando il file precedente che hai postato. 
Abbiamo sostituito il file all'interno e abbiamo provato il programma su due pc con l'inserimento di circa 40 fornitori. Nessun blocco, tutto fluido e piacevole come sempre. 
Naturalmente installeremo anche l'ultima release. 
Mi sento "maledettamente" in debito nei confronti del tuo lavoro e del tuo meraviglioso prodotto.
Grazie infinite Mirko.

----------


## sviluppatore

Grazie, troppo gentile...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## LucZan

Ho appena registrato liquidazioni mensili contenenti fatture clienti con iva a regime split payment.
Ho la seguente anomalia:
Facendo la liquidazione periodica iva alla data della liquidazione mi rimane aperto il conto ivaven con un saldo  pari all'importo al conto ivaspl movimentato;
La registrazione dello scrittura di storno iva split automatica mi gira il cred. cliente a ivaspl ma non chiude il conto ivaven. 
A questo punto solo AD AVVENUTA LIQUIDAZIONE IVA facendo una registrazione manuale di chiusura ivaspl (D ivaspl e A Ivaven) per l'esatto importo di ivaspl sono riuscito a riportare ho il saldo ivaven a zero corretto. 
A mio avviso sarebbe forse opportuno integrare la procedura split payment già contenuta nella scheda di registrazione della fattura cliente anche con un giro partita ivaven<>ivaspl (e che sia reversibile in caso di annullamento della registrazione fattura principale) 
Grazie.

----------


## sabrinallt

Buonasera, 
gestisco una contabilità con iva differita attraverso Blustring.
Nel caso di fatture con iva divenuta esigibile oltre 1 anno ho proceduto manualemtne alla registrazione dell'iva divenuta esigibile e al momento della registrazione del pagamento ho flaggato NO IVA. 
Dopo vari controlli mi sono accorta che nella simulazione del quadro VL non viene presa l'iva divenuta esigibile registrata manualmente.... Ho provato infatti a eliminare la registrazione e a ristampare la simulazione di VL ma viene sempre uguale. 
Però deve prenderla, altrimenti VL non coincide con la liquidazione del saldo iva del 4° trimestre 2014.
Attendo indicazioni da sviluppatore. 
Saluti.

----------


## sviluppatore

Dal 17/07/14, il sevizio di assistenza viene fornito ESCLUSIVAMENTE tramite HELPDESK. 
Pertanto, la invitiamo ad inoltrare la richiesta allhelpdesk:   Clicca QUI

----------


## arialibera

Salve,
devo registrare una fattura di un corriere con il campo IVA non imponibile art. 9 (servizi di spedizione internazionali extra cee), voi con quale causale del programma la registrate? Vedo che non è presente l'art. 9 ma solo l'art. 8 o 8 comma 1.
Grazie

----------


## sabrinallt

[QUOTE=sviluppatore;301479]Dal 17/07/14, il sevizio di assistenza viene fornito ESCLUSIVAMENTE tramite HELPDESK. 
Pertanto, la invitiamo ad inoltrare la richiesta allhelpdesk:   Clicca QUI[/QUOT 
In realtà ho già avuto modo di avvalermi del servizio assistenza che mi disse che il problema era complesso per le particolarità della situazione contabile....e pagai solo per sentirmi dire che eliminando i ravvedimenti e le particolarità tutto quadrava.....ho dovuto poi cimentarmi nello smanettamento davanti al pc per capire da sola ciò che ho segnalato nel mio ultimo post.....lo lascio a beneficio di tutti e spero che in una delle prossime relase sviluppatore risolverai il problema. 
a presto.

----------


## sviluppatore

NON vi sono problemi nella procedura! 
Come in altri programmi, se una fattura con IVA differita viene pagata oltre l'anno (ipotesi non frequentissima), basta imputare manualmente l'IVA divenuta esigibile in liquidazione IVA.
Tutto qui...

----------


## sviluppatore

Non è che non voglia rispondere, ma devo dedicare il mio tempo per sviluppare.
Negli ultimi 3 mesi, è stato pubblicato un nuovo aggiornamento ogni settimana!!! Nessun programma viene aggiornato così spesso. 
Pertanto, siccome pago delle persone apposta per rispondere ai quesiti tecnici, vi prego di non postare le domande qui, ma nell'help desk. 
Grazie

----------


## c.t.

Ma si possono avere le risposte alle domande che gli altri utenti fanno? In modo anche di avere un database da consultare?

----------


## sviluppatore

L'utilizzo del software è ampiamente documentato: 
VIDEO TUTORIALS: Video Tutorial: nozioni di base per la gestione contabile  
MANUALE: Manuale operativo per commercialisti  
BLOG: News ed approfondimenti  
... E se qualcosa non è chiaro: HELP DESK: helpdesk

----------


## FreeRaider

Salve, vorrei segnalare un "bug". 
La situazione è la seguente: 
calcolo IMU terreni: red. dom. 6,30    aliquota IMU 0.76%. 
Il calcolo dell'imposta annuale è corretto ed equivalente a 2,69 , l'errore si verifica nella ripartizione dell'imposta nella rata di acconto e di saldo e nella relativa delega F24: 
rata acconto 1,35  (in F24 1,00 )
rata saldo     1,35  (in F24 1,00 ) 
ma così l'imposta versata sarà inferiore al valore calcolato (2,69  che in F24 dovrebbe essere 3,00 ).  
Distinti saluti    
FreeRaider

----------


## Contabile

Release del 23/05/15   
STAMPA SCHEDE CONTABILI
Ora, per impostazione predefinita, vengono stampate anche le schede contabili intestate a conti, clienti, e fornitori non movimentati nel corso dell'esercizio. 
NON CI PIACE (per parafrasare un giochino di un noto programma sportivo televisivo). A me sembra uno spreco se si riporta la stampa su carta nonchè anche visivamente (stampa in pdf) non è una cosa utile. 
Sono certo che rivedrete l'impostazione.

----------


## Contabile

Sono rimasto basito dalla risposta ricevuta tramite helpdesk.
Stento proprio a credere che ci siano state richieste di colleghi affinchè le schede contabili intestate a conti, clienti, e fornitori non movimentati nel corso dell'esercizio vengano comunque stampate; ma ciò che proprio mi lascia esterrefatto è l'assurda, io direi pretesa, che, pare alcuni colleghi hanno dovuto "subire", di funzionari dell'agenzia che hanno segnalato questa "mancanza" nelle stampe contabili. 
Non ricordo ci sia norma che imponga la stampa di partitari di conti, clienti e fornitori non movimentati.

----------


## sviluppatore

> Sono rimasto basito dalla risposta ricevuta tramite helpdesk.
> Stento proprio a credere che ci siano state richieste di colleghi affinchè le schede contabili intestate a conti, clienti, e fornitori non movimentati nel corso dell'esercizio vengano comunque stampate; ma ciò che proprio mi lascia esterrefatto è l'assurda, io direi pretesa, che, pare alcuni colleghi hanno dovuto "subire", di funzionari dell'agenzia che hanno segnalato questa "mancanza" nelle stampe contabili. 
> Non ricordo ci sia norma che imponga la stampa di partitari di conti, clienti e fornitori non movimentati.

  Concordo con te, ma è proprio così...
A che serve una scheda contabile se non è stata movimentata? A niente! 
Ti ricordo, però, che siamo in Italia... la burocrazia è pazzesca, le formalità (di ogni tipo) sono incredibili!  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Concordo con te, ma è proprio così...
> A che serve una scheda contabile se non è stata movimentata? A niente! 
> Ti ricordo, però, che siamo in Italia... la burocrazia è pazzesca, le formalità (di ogni tipo) sono incredibili!

  Mah, è veramente incomprensibile l'eccezione sollevata. La scheda contabile è tecnicamente una query che ha come chiave di filtro il codice del conto di cui si effettua l'interrogazione e la stampa. Ma se non ci sono movimenti sul giornale che riguardano quel conto cosa può estrarre la procedura solo la testata del conto e a cosa serve ? E' bene evidenziare che il giornale di contabilità deve rilevare giorno per giorno le operazioni relative all'impresa. Non può rilevare conti e quindi operazioni che non sono state compiute.

----------


## adrex

Domanda su esportazione file per unico società di persone:
quando esportate il file da caricare sul software sogei dell'unico società di persone 2015 vi capita che non si completi i quadri RO e RK nonostante in fase di esportazione da blustring i quadri in oggetto siano flaggati e i dati siano correttamente inseriti?
Grazie a chi degli altri utenti mi voglia rispondere

----------


## sviluppatore

La procedura per la fatturazione è stata COMPLETAMENTE RINNOVATA. Molti ci hanno chiesto: è possibile utilizzare la nuova procedura per le fatture dei professionisti? La risposta è SI, ed abbiamo appena pubblicato un tutorial:  La fatturazione dei professionisti

----------


## nadia

il software Contabile Telematico-blustring si acquista da qui: clicca qui: Contabile Telematico

----------


## onsitess

Il programma Blustring è molto interessante.
L'approccio per l'inserimento dei dati è, penso, unico nel suo genere.
Moderno, efficiente, versatile.
Anche le features per la ricerca dei dati, la selezione per verifiche è molto efficiente.
Chi usa Excel ritroverà molte utili e comode funzioni implementate anche nel programma.
Insomma l'inserimento dei dati è reso veramente semplice, facilitando al massimo il compito ed eliminando inutili sprechi di tempo.
Trovo utilissima la possibilità di collegare a ciascuna registrazione il relativo documento scannerizzato.  
Il vero problema è l'assistenza post-vendita, che mi sembra peggiorata nell'ultimo periodo.
I bug del programma vengono risolti (quando vengono risolti!) con esasperante lentezza. 
Il personale addetto all'assistenza, oltre che scortese ed arrogante, si è rivelato in più occasioni, incompetente.
Da quasi tre anni aspetto che venga risolto un bug che costringe a modificare a mano l'importo dei pagamenti di fatture che prevedano il reverse charge.
Non è ritenuto prioritario perchè...non lo usa nessuno!
I bug dovrebbero avere priorità sullo sviluppo di nuove funzioni; non risolvere un bug perchè nel frattempo si è impegnati ad aggiungere nuove funzioni (ben vengano, ben inteso!), è un controsenso: che senso ha che possa inserire dati con maggiore rapidità ed efficienza e elaborarli in mille modi, se poi l'elaborazione del dato è inaffidabile o va corretta manualmente (quando è possibile)? 
I maggiori problemi si anno nella gestione dei cespiti, infarcita di bug e di rigidità (il più delle volte incomprensibili) che rendono inaffidabili i dati elaborati dal programma e costringono ad un certosino lavoro di verifica e correzione.
Della versatilità del programma, nella gestione dei cespiti, non v'è traccia.  
Quando ho segnalato che il programma, nonostante ci fossero le relative impostazioni, non gestiva correttamente l'ammortamento civilistico, cosa che comportava, tra le altre cose, l'impossibilità di quadrare i dati del bilancio con le risultanze dei cespiti ammortizzabili, mi è stato risposto: 
"Lasci perdere...
TUTTI i commercialisti fanno coincidere l'ammortamento civilistico con quello fiscale. *Per un retaggio del passato*, il programma consente di distinguere i due aspetti, ma è una complicazione INUTILE, che NON utilizza nessuno.".  :Confused:  
Come se l'unico scopo di un programma gestionale, come Blustring si propone inequivocabilmente, fosse la rappresentazione dell'azienda a fini fiscali.
Fosse così, non avrebbe senso la gestione dei centri di costo, le varie elaborazioni a fini statistici, confronto dati finanziari ed economici riferito a più periodi, il modulo di fatturazione e magazzino, ecc.
Un vero peccato per un programma che propone un approccio diverso rispetto alla maggior parte dei programmi di questo tipo.
Spero che le cose migliorino rapidamente o mi vedrò costretto, controvoglia, a passare ad altro.

----------


## sviluppatore

E' possibile utilizzare il software Contabile Telematico - Blustring nel CLOUD?
Cioè...
E' possibile accedere agli archivi contabili da qualunque computer (anche senza avervi installato il programma) ed in simultanea con altri utenti?
E' possibile accedere gli archivi delle aziende "esterne" in qualunque momento, e da qualsiasi postazione?
Ecco la risposta:  http://www.blustring.it/files/cloudblu15.pdf   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k22k...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Esattore

Salve, vi è mai capitato che al momento della stampa degli F24, a fianco del'indirizzo compaia un trattino?

----------


## Bloody

> E' possibile utilizzare il software Contabile Telematico - Blustring nel CLOUD?
> Cioè...
> E' possibile accedere agli archivi contabili da qualunque computer (anche senza avervi installato il programma) ed in simultanea con altri utenti?
> E' possibile accedere gli archivi delle aziende "esterne" in qualunque momento, e da qualsiasi postazione?
> Ecco la risposta:  http://www.blustring.it/files/cloudblu15.pdf   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k22k...ature=youtu.be

  Premetto che proprio oggi ho installato blustring, per provarlo nella versione demo. Ho letto molte pagine di questo forum e volevo capire se il software permette in qualche modo di avere la possibilità di interagire con i clienti dello studio, magari facendoli accedere al server.. il senso è che vorrei fare in modo di inviare attraverso blustring ai clienti (e viceversa che i clienti possano inviare a me) documenti, file, fatture .. una sorta di piattaforma nella quale si interagisce col cliente. Cosi a lui posso inviare (anche che ne so tramite messaggistica) file (bilanci, situazioni periodiche iva, f24..) senza utilizzare la posta elettronica.  
Altra domanda: il server dallo studio (per il cloud) deve essere almeno un dual processor (quindi 2 processori) o basta anche soltanto un quad core i7 o sistemi del genere? Non si capisce bene dal file cloud dal sito..  
E' possibile importare le fatture di una mia azienda che utilizza per fatturazione vendite danea (e genera dei file .xml) direttamente nel blustring? Ed avere in tal modo le fatture di vendita già inserite? Qualche casa che ho contattato permette di farlo.  
Ultima cosa. Quando si esportano i dati in unico pf2015 i dati poi bisogna riprenderli e inserirli nella cartalla di unico pf sogei? Problemi particolari non mi sembra ve ne siano da quanto ho letto.  
La gestione dei dipendenti ha delle problematiche? La maggior parte delle mie aziende fa ecommerce e sono dei professionisti. Volevo acquistare blustring per un anno ma nel frattempo ho paure di abbandonare del tutto il mio software attuale, che non dico quale sia, ma che da quello che ho letto è in qualche modo abbastanza inferiore a blustring. Oggi provando blustring in effetti mi sono accorto di molte funzionalità ottime e features che altri non hanno.  
Grazie

----------


## onsitess

Dopo 3 anni di utilizzo di Blustering sono a caccia di un'alternativa. 
Come ho scritto in precedenza il programma è molto interessante per l'approccio che usa. 
Ma è penalizzato in modo determinante dall'assistenza post vendita e dalla scarsa professionalità del customer care. 
Ho segnalato bug da oltre due anni e non solo non sono stati risolti ma le mie richieste vengono snobbate perché "non le usa nessuno" o "fanno parte di un retaggio passato". 
Per intenderci, parlo, tra l'altro di problemi come questi:
1) il programma costringe a modificare manualmente le registrazioni di pagamenti di fatture intra o con reverse charge. 
2)  pur essendo indicati gli appositi campi, il programma non è in grado di gestire correttamente gli ammortamenti civilistici (considera solo quelli fiscali) 
3) non è in grado di gestire correttamente gli ammortamenti di beni per cui è previsto un tetto massimo di detraibilità se il loro valore viene incrementato (gli incrementi sono gestiti come nuovi cespiti,  invece di concorrere al raggiungimento del tetto massimo). 
Stessi problemi per questo tipo di cespiti nell'inserimento di dati pregressi. 
4) L'esportazione dei dati verso i programmi Sogei non è affidabile. Ad esempio la generazione dei modelli Intra va poi corretta manualmente. 
5) la precisione con cui i dati vengono atampati/visualizzati è differente dalla precisione con cui i dati vengono considerati nei calcoli. 
Ciò ha sgradevoli conseguenze: non è raro trovare situazioni in cui il totale delle cifre precedenti non quadra per uno o due centesimi. 
Oppure quando si stampa la situazione dei crediti clienti o debiti verso fornitori, scegliendo di omettere i conti con saldi pari a zero, ci si trova davanti ad una sfilza di clienti con saldo 0,00 che non vengono ignorati perché in realtà, hanno saldi tipo 0,0048 o cose simili a causa appunto dell'assenza di arrotondamento alla seconda cifra decimale quando si effettuano i calcoli. 
Non si può presentare un bilancio in cui i totale del mastro non quadra con la somma dei conti, anche solo di un centesimo! 
Ma vai e fallo capire a quelli dell'assistenza....  
Anche io sono partito con un grande entusiasmo nei confronti del programma, certo che questi difetti, una volta segnalati, sarebbero stati corretti. 
Invece sono ancora là a distanza di anni e l'atteggiamento veramente indisponente dell'assistenza fa presagire che rimarranno lì ancora per molto e molto tempo. 
E quando un programma ha queste pecche, anche i dati corretti sono visti con sospetto. 
Risultato: tutto il tempo che si risparmia nell'inserimento dei dati lo si perde poi verificando che il programma abbia fatto bene e/o correggendo manualmente i dati (cosa non sempre possibile senza l'intervento dell'assistenza (a pagamento).
Nel mia caso nemmeno inviare il mio database e pagare per l'intervento di assistenza è servito per risolvere il problema con il risultato che la dichiarazione dei redditi, gli studi di settore, ecc. li ho dovuti fare praticamente a mano in quanto i dati esportati dalla procedura erano sbagliati.  
In sintesi: programma promettente, affetto da qualche problema che purtroppo non viene risolto dall'assistenza. 
Ne risulta un programma adatto per contabilità semplici, basilari, con poca movimentazione.

----------


## arialibera

> Dopo 3 anni di utilizzo di Blustering sono a caccia di un'alternativa. 
> Come ho scritto in precedenza il programma è molto interessante per l'approccio che usa. 
> Ma è penalizzato in modo determinante dall'assistenza post vendita e dalla scarsa professionalità del customer care. 
> Ho segnalato bug da oltre due anni e non solo non sono stati risolti ma le mie richieste vengono snobbate perché "non le usa nessuno" o "fanno parte di un retaggio passato". 
> Per intenderci, parlo, tra l'altro di problemi come questi:
> 1) il programma costringe a modificare manualmente le registrazioni di pagamenti di fatture intra o con reverse charge. 
> 2)  pur essendo indicati gli appositi campi, il programma non è in grado di gestire correttamente gli ammortamenti civilistici (considera solo quelli fiscali) 
> 3) non è in grado di gestire correttamente gli ammortamenti di beni per cui è previsto un tetto massimo di detraibilità se il loro valore viene incrementato (gli incrementi sono gestiti come nuovi cespiti,  invece di concorrere al raggiungimento del tetto massimo). 
> Stessi problemi per questo tipo di cespiti nell'inserimento di dati pregressi. 
> ...

  Quoto in pieno la scarsissima assistenza tecnica post vendita, un servizio praticamente nullo.
Dichiarano compatibilità con Windows 8 ma nel mio caso non riesco proprio a reinstallare il programma. L'"assistenza" mi propone una connessione remota a pagamento (ovviamente) e al tempo stesso non mi garantisce la risoluzione del problema.
Ma come? Non sono loro stessi che sviluppano il software e non sono in grado di adattarlo al sistema operativa Windows 8?
Anche a voi è capitata lo stesso problema di incompatibilità ed eventualmente come avete risolto?
Io non so ma probabilmente sarò costretta a cambiare software

----------


## sviluppatore

Il programma è pienamente compatibile con W8. 
Io utilizzo ben 3 PC con W8 e Blustring installati.
La maggior parte degli utenti usano W8. 
Può capitare l'installazione di qualche altro programma abbia modificato alcune impostazioni del sistema operativo.
Non è colpa nostra... in ogni caso proponiamo di intervenire al modico costo di 10,00 + IVA. Mi sembra una proposta più che equa!!!

----------


## anlaurin

Salve,
avevo acquistato il software qualche anno fa e poi, più che altro per pigrizia, l'ho utilizzato solo per le fatturazioni di studio. 
Adesso ho provveduto a riacquistare la licenza (per l'aggiornamento) e mi appresto ad utilizzarlo. 
Ho provveduto ad effettuare l'aggiornamento ma mi è sorto un dubbio: siccome nelle ditte e anche nel software ci avevo fatto diverse prove, temo di aver pasticciato qualche utile automatismo (nel piano dei conti/anagrafiche.... ad esempio avevo cancellato l'azienda modello 01...). A questo punto, visto che si tratta di ricominciare da zero in quanto delle vecchie ditte avevo caricato solo le anagrafiche, per avere un'istallazione pulita mi conviene cancellare la vecchia cartella Coge07 ed al limite ricopiare, in seguito, solo la ditta che utiliizavo per le fatture? Consigli?
Grazie

----------


## elemin

buona sera,
avrei una domanda... 
In vista del prossimo nuovo adempimento della comunicazione delle spese sanitarie da parte dei medici per gennaio 2016, è prevista una qualche integrazione del software di contabiltà o possibilità di esportazione dati? 
Grazie.

----------


## frivabella@gmail.com

Si chiama contabile telematico e fa esattamente ciò che dice: la contabilità, il resto è un optional tutto da sperimentare.
Nella mia vita professionale ho utilizzato diversi software; in un ottica decrescente vista la crisi attuale che colpisce pesantemente anche il nostro settore si possono trovare forme di risparmio sui costi di studio, ma il consiglio che posso dare è di non risparmiare troppo sul software.
contabilità -bilanci - dichiarativi e purtroppo privacy/antiriciclaggio: se non si integrano queste 4 gestioni è difficile lavorare con tranquillità e serietà professionale soprattutto in un mondo sempre più digitalizzato e tentacolare.
Il software Blustring con tutto ciò che può offrire non integra le 4 problematiche e il prezzo apparentemente basso non garantisce la soluzione minima richiesta da uno studio professionale; può essere una buona base di partenza ma poi trovarsi a gestire i dichiarativi di media difficoltà su Sogei è da sprovveduti in quanto è chiaro che il software dell'AdE è semplicemente un data entry. La campagna bilanci poi con l'xbrl che muta in continuazione, con il poco tempo a disposizione, provare per credere.
Se calcolate il costo di Blustring + un Sw dichiarativi + un sw antiriciclaggio/privacy vedrete che il conto non torna più e vi ritroverete una scarpa e due ciabatte o due scarpe e una ciabatta, dipende dal punto di vista. Il valore aggiunto 
di un sw è la sua integrazione e ciò  purtroppo ha un prezzo.

----------


## sviluppatore

Questo lo dici tu!
In realtà, sono OLTRE 1000 gli studi professionali che usano il software e, grazie all'integrazione con i software SOGEI, riescono a fare TUTTO!
Se tu non ci riesci, è un problema tuo!

----------


## doppiaeffe

Purtroppo paghi per quello che hai. Il tentativo di avere un software a basso costo purtroppo porta a risparmi iniziali e nottate di mal di testa dopo. Io risparmierei su altre spese. Con tutto il rispetto per gli sviluppatori di blu string ma non condivido l'impostazione dell'applicativo.

----------


## sviluppatore

Prima di fare certe affermazioni, hai almeno provato il software?
Che software utilizzi?
Sei un troll, o semplicemente uno che dice sciocchezze verso Natale?

----------


## Vecchio

Da questa mattina non riesco ad avviare i software sogei ad es UNICOPF15, F24 ONLINE ecc.. Ho provato ad avviarli anche dal sito dell'agenzia delle entrate da dentro il software Blustring ma niente. Mi da il seguente messaggio: Impossibile avviare l'applicazione. 
B. Lavoro.

----------


## mifungo

> Da questa mattina non riesco ad avviare i software sogei ad es UNICOPF15, F24 ONLINE ecc.. Ho provato ad avviarli anche dal sito dell'agenzia delle entrate da dentro il software Blustring ma niente. Mi da il seguente messaggio: Impossibile avviare l'applicazione. 
> B. Lavoro.

  prova così:
- dal pannello di controllo cerca Java, clic e si aprirà il pannello di controllo Java
- dalla scheda 'generale' sezione 'file temporanei Internet' clic sul pulsante impostazioni
- a questo punto clic sul pulsante 'elimina file' e spuntare tutto tranne 'applicazioni e applet installate'...a questo punto premi su 'ok' e attendi
- verranno eliminate tutte le icone eventualmente presenti sul desktop relative agli applet Java
- riavvio del pc
- reinstalla gli applet dai link presenti sul sito dell'AdE

----------


## Vecchio

> prova così:
> - dal pannello di controllo cerca Java, clic e si aprirà il pannello di controllo Java
> - dalla scheda 'generale' sezione 'file temporanei Internet' clic sul pulsante impostazioni
> - a questo punto clic sul pulsante 'elimina file' e spuntare tutto tranne 'applicazioni e applet installate'...a questo punto premi su 'ok' e attendi
> - verranno eliminate tutte le icone eventualmente presenti sul desktop relative agli applet Java
> - riavvio del pc
> - reinstalla gli applet dai link presenti sul sito dell'AdE

  Grazie. Ho risolto.
B. Lavoro

----------


## sabrinallt

> Ho appena registrato liquidazioni mensili contenenti fatture clienti con iva a regime split payment.
> Ho la seguente anomalia:
> Facendo la liquidazione periodica iva alla data della liquidazione mi rimane aperto il conto ivaven con un saldo  pari all'importo al conto ivaspl movimentato;
> La registrazione dello scrittura di storno iva split automatica mi gira il cred. cliente a ivaspl ma non chiude il conto ivaven. 
> A questo punto solo AD AVVENUTA LIQUIDAZIONE IVA facendo una registrazione manuale di chiusura ivaspl (D ivaspl e A Ivaven) per l'esatto importo di ivaspl sono riuscito a riportare ho il saldo ivaven a zero corretto. 
> A mio avviso sarebbe forse opportuno integrare la procedura split payment già contenuta nella scheda di registrazione della fattura cliente anche con un giro partita ivaven<>ivaspl (e che sia reversibile in caso di annullamento della registrazione fattura principale) 
> Grazie.

  Buongiorno, 
ho lo stesso problema con Blustring, 
sto ricontrollando le liquidazioni del trimestre precedente e ho notato che dopo lo storno dell'iva splittata resta apero il conto ivaven per l'importo esatto dell'iva splittata, inoltre resta aperto il conto erario c/iva per l'importo dell'iva splittat (non il conto IVASPL come dicevi tu, forse hai trascritto male).
A questo punto mi aspetto un post da sviluppatore per chiarire se è davvero necessario chiudere la situazione  manualmente con un giro partita ivaven<>eraiva.
Anche secondo me sarebbe opportuno integrare la procedura split payment già contenuta nella scheda di registrazione della fattura cliente anche con la rilevazione del giro partita, o in alternativa andrebbe segnalato nella scheda predisposta sullo SPLIT PAYMENT la necessità di completare manualmente. 
Tenete conto che se ci sono errori nella contabilità e si è alle prime registrazioni di IVASPL, se il conto ERAIVA non chiude a 0 dopo la liquidazione iva potrebbe risultare difficile sbrogliare la matassa e capire da dove parte l'errore xchè si accavallerebbe la mancata chiusura di erarioc/iva per l'iva splittata con un errore eventuale sulle registrazioni iva normali.
Attendo conferma che la procedura va completata manualmente.
p.s. mi dispiace vedere che da maggio questo post non abbia ricevuto risposte visto che lo trovo davvero un utile spunto di riflessione per un ulteriore miglioramento del software. 
Saluti.

----------


## sviluppatore

In questo forum, non fornisco risposte tecniche.
Allo scopo, esiste l'HELP DESK. 
La procedura è perfetta.
Per eventuali dubbi sull'utilizzo, è possibile aprire un ticket nell'helpdesk. 
Per problemi su casi specifici, è previsto il servizio SOS.

----------


## arialibera

Le rimanenze finali di una contabilità semplificate come le registrate?
Le istruzioni del programma indicano una registrazione nel REGISTRO IVA VENDITE come "provento non da fattura" con assegnazione del relativo numero protocollo, ma in realtà il DPR 600/73 ci dice che le rimanenze vanno annotate (senza protocollo) nel registro iva ACQUISTI.
Come vi comportate voi?
Grazie

----------


## sviluppatore

> Le rimanenze finali di una contabilità semplificate come le registrate?
> Le istruzioni del programma indicano una registrazione nel REGISTRO IVA VENDITE come "provento non da fattura" con assegnazione del relativo numero protocollo, ma in realtà il DPR 600/73 ci dice che le rimanenze vanno annotate (senza protocollo) nel registro iva ACQUISTI.
> Come vi comportate voi?
> Grazie

  
Può anche registrarle come CNF nel registro IVa acquisti, mettendo 0 come protocollo. 
Però... rinnovo l'invito ad utilizzare l'helpdesk per domande tecniche. E' stato creato apposta.

----------


## michelag

Buongiorno, ho un problema con il software Blustring, registrando le fatture di un agente di commercio mi sono accorta che il programma applica automaticamente il 6,75% di ritenuta Enasarco ma attualmente l'aliquota è fissata al 7,325%, come posso modificarla manualmente? Ho anche inviato una mail all'assistenza ma non ho ricevuto risposta.
Grazie

----------


## michelag

Scusate, ho risolto, bastava modificare l'aliquota nell'anagrafica ritenute!

----------


## Evasore Eretico

> Buongiorno, ho un problema con il software Blustring, registrando le fatture di un agente di commercio mi sono accorta che il programma applica automaticamente il 6,75% di ritenuta Enasarco ma attualmente l'aliquota è fissata al 7,325%, come posso modificarla manualmente? Ho anche inviato una mail all'assistenza ma non ho ricevuto risposta.
> Grazie

  da quest'anno è passata a 7,55!

----------


## sabrinallt

Salve, 
sto lavorando su una perizia di trasformazione da snc in srl, a tal fine ho registrato una fattura di cessione cespiti in contabilità semplificata e ho contabilizzato le minusvalenze e plusvalenze come indicato nella dispensa on line.
Tuttavia stampando la scheda del mastrino minu1 e anche confrontandola col bilancio interattivo ho notato che il conto minu1 viene movimentato in avere e non in dare. Infatti mi trovo le minusvalenze nei costo del conto economico ma con segno -. Come è possibile???? 
Ho cancellato tutto e rilanciato la procedura ma accade lo stesso. 
Attendo indicazioni o chiarimenti sull'uso del software al riguardo. 
saluti.

----------


## sabrinallt

sto cancellando manualmente le registrazioni sulle minusvalenze e le sto rifacendo manualmente e cosi facendo vedo che in bilancio interattivo le minusvalenze sompaiono in dare col segno giusto. Evidentemente è un bug.

----------


## granbalengo

Allora ho un problema. 
Ho stampato il bilancio in formato CE alla fine mi esce la voce "99.999.999 CONTI NON AGGANCIATI" con relativo importo. 
C'è un meccanismo per capire l'importo di questi conti dove è andata a finire e di conseguenza agganciarlo?? 
Non so se sono stato chiaro. Grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi. 
Saluti

----------


## granbalengo

Risolto!!!

----------


## Evasore Eretico

ma blustring gira su windows 10? sto usando win 8.1 ma da giorni compare insistentemente la proposta di aggiornamento a windows 10 (ho letto addirittura di gente che si è ritrovato il sistema aggiornato in automatico senza averlo espressamente richiesto  :Mad: ...)

----------


## Contabile

Funziona su Windows 10.

----------


## Evasore Eretico

Grazie, sul sito ufficiale non è menzionato.

----------


## frivabella@gmail.com

Ho ultimato il primo bilancio abbreviato cee con l'applicativo Blustring. I passaggi sono facili, ma restano alcuni dubbi sull'affidabilità completa del travaso dei dati per gli arrotondamenti o la mancata compilazione di alcune tabelle o i dati riempiti a "0" con ricadute sulla leggibilità delle tabelle stesse; occorre sempre ricontrollare tutto e ovviamente le tabelle testuali vanno adattate alle situazioni aziendali; mi chiedo come questi adattamenti, una volta confermati nel file definitivo per il registro imprese, potranno essere riutilizzati il prossimo anno dal software senza doverli ricompilare.
Un saluto.

----------


## onsitess

> Risolto!!!

  Sarebbe utile sapere come.
Grazie

----------


## onsitess

Un mio cliente sta valutando di passare da Zucchetti per Windows (APRI, OmniaWeb o come diavolo si chiama) a Blustring.
E' possibile importare i dati dell'applicativo Zucchetti in Blustring?

----------


## GraziaIZ

Salve, forse è stato già detto ma in ricerca non mi è uscito e leggere tutte le pagine è lungo.. Come faccio a registrare un rav per pagare i contributi inps di un minimo a equitalia?
Ho provato con la prima nota ma la registrazione co.ge mi obbliga alla partita doppia.
Grazie

----------


## Dott.frapet

Mi permetto di suggerire un blocco per il calcolo degli acconti imu e tasi. Ovvero può capitare che una volta calcolati imu e tasi nell'acconto di giugno, successivamente cambi qualcosa, cessione di un fabbricato, locazione, aliquote etc. Modificando l'anagrafica del fabbricato siamo costretti a rieffettuare il calcolo e la procedura modifica anche l'acconto versato che quindi va inserito manualmente. Sarebbe utile bloccare i conteggi fatti a giugno in modo che non siano modificabili dal nuovo ricalcolo e quindi calcolare il saldo per differenza. Grazie.

----------


## bathijay

Grazie per il Vs. lavoro sul programma. Vorrei chiedere, se possibile, nell'emissione di fattura, all'inserimento del rigo, poter scorporare l'importo. Spero d'esser stato chiaro e, di nuovo, grazie.

----------


## g.palumbo

Help... Ho appena acquistato una licenza del software blustring, ma appena inserito il codice temporaneo di attivazione mi segnala che è errato o scaduto. Cos'è successo? URGENTE GRAZIE

----------


## HeraldTribune

Salve a tutti,  
a me sembra che ci sia un'anomalia nell'elaborazione del conto economico di un professionista nel caso di fatture emesse assoggettate a ritenuta ed incassate solo parzialmente (lo so, di solito si fa la proforma e poi la fattura solo ad incasso avvenuto ma a volte ti capita il professionista "fenomeno" che fattura subito...); in pratica non viene riportato nel prospetto del conto economico per cassa il valore corretto del compenso effettivamente incassato ma un valore leggermente inferiore, qualcun altro ha ravvisato il problema?

----------


## littlebb

BLUSTRING: Contabilità semplificata_liquidazione periodica IVA 
ciao a tutti, da premettere che mi trovo benissimo con Blustring e lo consiglio a tutti quelli che si trovano nella mia stessa situazione di studio start-up, comunque, detto ciò, non mi trovo su una procedura contabile, mi servirebbe assistenza. Spiego: 
contabilità semplificata, nel registro IVA registro un costo CNF (diritti CCIAA). Alla fine del trimestre faccio la mia liquidazione IVA e tra l'imponibile mi trovo anche questo costo. 
La soluzione dovrebbe essere che dovrei ricordarmi, ogni trimestre, di questi costi annotati sui registri IVA ma che non rilevano ai fini di questa imposta.   
Chiedo se c'è un modo affinchè le registrazioni CNF non finiscano in automatico nelle liquidazoni IVA. 
Spero di essere stato chiaro. Grazie a chi vorrà aiutarmi. 
LBB

----------


## orion38

> BLUSTRING: Contabilità semplificata_liquidazione periodica IVA 
> ciao a tutti, da premettere che mi trovo benissimo con Blustring e lo consiglio a tutti quelli che si trovano nella mia stessa situazione di studio start-up, comunque, detto ciò, non mi trovo su una procedura contabile, mi servirebbe assistenza. Spiego: 
> contabilità semplificata, nel registro IVA registro un costo CNF (diritti CCIAA). Alla fine del trimestre faccio la mia liquidazione IVA e tra l'imponibile mi trovo anche questo costo. 
> La soluzione dovrebbe essere che dovrei ricordarmi, ogni trimestre, di questi costi annotati sui registri IVA ma che non rilevano ai fini di questa imposta.   
> Chiedo se c'è un modo affinchè le registrazioni CNF non finiscano in automatico nelle liquidazoni IVA. 
> Spero di essere stato chiaro. Grazie a chi vorrà aiutarmi. 
> LBB

  Io uso due sezionali nel registro acquisti, uno per fatture ed altro che rientrano nel campo IVA ed un altro per registrare i CNF (costi non da fattura per le contabilità semplificate): quest'ultimo lo rendo trasparente ai fini liquidazione IVA mediante flag apposito. 
Trovo questa modalità molto utile anche per registrare cronologicamente i documenti CNF (a cui non assegno protocollo) in quanto  seguiranno sempre ordine cronologico anche se registrati in ordine diciamo....sparso :-) 
Vedi questo tutorial: I registri IVA - Software per commercialisti Blustring - Visual Help

----------


## littlebb

[QUOTE=orion38;324673]Io uso due sezionali nel registro acquisti, uno per fatture ed altro che rientrano nel campo IVA ed un altro per registrare i CNF (costi non da fattura per le contabilità semplificate): quest'ultimo lo rendo trasparente ai fini liquidazione IVA mediante flag apposito. 
Trovo questa modalità molto utile anche per registrare cronologicamente i documenti CNF (a cui non assegno protocollo) in quanto  seguiranno sempre ordine cronologico anche se registrati in ordine diciamo....sparso :   
Grazie!!! alla fine è questa la soluzione  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## granbalengo

Contabilità semplificata: REGISTRAZIONE DOCUMENTO F24 COME Costo Non da Fattura (CNF) IN COMPENSAZIONE. 
Dovrei registrare un F24 per il pagamento della TARI compensato con IRPEF ed IVA. Se il documento F24 lo registro come CNF poi come proseguo per "liquidarlo" in compensazione?? Non si può proprio!!!
Fate conto che si tratta di un documento CNF che espone l'ammontare di un debito tributario (TARI) che va a compensarsi con l'ammontare di due crediti tributari (IRPEF ed IVA). 
Ma come si registra??
Giuri che ci sto perdendo la testa... :Confused:  
Se qualcuno può aiutarmi. Grazie

----------


## FreeRaider

Blustring & regime forfettario professionista 
Salve a tutti, sto provando il software blustring nel caso di un professionista (avvocato) in regime forfettario: nel 2016 ha avuto 9 fatture per prestazioni di servizi (tutte incassate) e 5 di acquisto (cancelleria, utenze varie, tutte pagate). 
Caricate tutte le fatture, vorrei simulare il quadro LM. Tale simulazione mi mostra la sezione 1 (regimi minimi) e non la sezione 2 (quella riferita al regime forfettario) con l'errore di calcolo del reddito che viene dato dalla differenza tra compensi e costi. 
Vorrei capire se:
 è un errore del software, visto che il regime forfettario (nell'anagrafica del professionista ho inserito "regime contabile: forfettario") utilizza solo il reddito dato dai compensi e applicando la percentuale di redditività?
oppure commetto un errore io a fare la registrazione delle fatture?  
Grazie in anticipo.

----------


## LucZan

Ho redatto i file fatture da inviare, volevo però segnalare che per le fatture nazionali ricevute in reverse charge nel file xml non viene compilato il campo Natura con il previsto codice N6 (come da circ. n. 1/E del 2017, punto 4., lett. d)

----------


## Dott.frapet

Volevo ancora segnalare che può essere utile mantenere le procedure per i dichiarativi passati perché magari è necessario fare delle integrative. Grazie

----------


## Gabriella123

Potrei sapere il costo ?

----------


## FreeRaider

_Blustring: stampare un "conto economico" professionisti_ 
Salve a tutti. 
È possibile stampare il conto economico professionisti? Con le nuove versioni non lo trovo più.  
Grazie in anticipo

----------


## luigidis

Salve a tutti, uso il software Gis-Ranocchi e sto provando la versione demo di blustring/contabile telematico. Vorrei chiedervi come faccio a stampare un bilancio con sezioni contrapposte. Non riesco a trovare il modo di farlo. Qualcuno può gentilmente indicarmelo?
Grazie in anticipo

----------


## Esattore

Buonasera, perchè leggo in alcuni post che blustring sarebbe ottimale per chi è agli inizi?
Per chi ha uno studio più strutturato non va bene?
Io lo uso da anni e mi trovo benissimo e segue almeno un centinaio di ditte e società.
Con quelle affermazioni sottintendete che in futuro dovrò cambiare il software?

----------


## andre75

> Buonasera, perchè leggo in alcuni post che blustring sarebbe ottimale per chi è agli inizi?
> Per chi ha uno studio più strutturato non va bene?
> Io lo uso da anni e mi trovo benissimo e segue almeno un centinaio di ditte e società.
> Con quelle affermazioni sottintendete che in futuro dovrò cambiare il software?

  io lo sto usando da poco, per chi come me ha bisogno di informazioni su come utilizzare la procedura (premetto che i tutorial sono fatti bene... però richiedono tempo) credo sarebbe meglio creare un forum dove gli utilizzatori del software potrebbero scambiarsi in modo più immediato le informazioni e che tra l'altro sarebbero di aiuto a tutti e non solo per chi ha aperto il ticket nell'helpdesk.

----------


## paolab

Dato che lo utilizzi da anni hai potuto constatare che il software è continuamente aggiornato e non ha nulla da invidiare ai software più pubblicizzati che però costano tanto. 
Questo prodotto costa poco e il prezzo molto basso fa temere - a chi non lo conosce - che non ci sia qualità... cosa che invece, potrai testimoniare, è massima.

----------


## nadia

Grazie... e ricordiamo agli amici che ci seguono che il software può essere acquistato da qui (questo link vale anche per i rinnovi annuali): https://www.commercialistatelematico...ntabilita.html

----------

